# Post Your Desktop "Background screenshot"



## [KoG]^wEaZel

ill start with mine


----------



## Christopher

Here's my boring desktop


----------



## zkiller

And here is mine.


----------



## Praetor

I would post mine but a screenshot doesnt justify the 3d animation.


----------



## geranimo://

3d animation on your desktop? cant you make a kinda moving image then?


----------



## prodigio2k

where can i download a 3d animation wallpaper for my desktop???????????


----------



## Dark master

Here's mine


----------



## zkiller

well, i made a new wallpaper tonight featuring my sponsor. 

Here is a updated screenshot for you all.


----------



## marquita188

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/MARQUITA188/screenshot.bmp


----------



## prodigio2k

you got a load of programs running,,have you heard of msconfig buddy


----------



## marquita188

msconfig???


----------



## Praetor

> msconfig


<Off topic banter>Start-->Run-->msconfig and have a look at the startup tab and uncheck anything you dont want to have start up when you start the computer. If you've got more questsions or require clarification, post a question in http://www.computerforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=17</Off topic banter>


----------



## prodigio2k

yeap, lol . thats what i was tlking about


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Did you guys just do a printscreen to get those pics of your desktop? How do you dow that cause when hit alt+prtscn keys nothing happens. It appears to not work. Any suggestions?


----------



## Greg J.

Here is my desktop.

(Picture is big.) 

The-Llamalizer, try http://www.download.com/Screen-Print-Capture-32/3000-2384_4-10188787.html?tag=lst-0-4

for all your capture or print needs.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Thanks. It works nicely. Now how can i post my pic. Preferably without having to use a site to host it.


----------



## Greg J.

That is very hard to do.  Just use Photobucket.com   It's free with big space.  (Opt out of all advertisments for your email and you will NOT get spam.)  Once its uploaded to your photo album space, you can just copy-paste the IMG address into your post.  Or, you could creat a link with the posting tools, and use the URL of the picture in your line of link text, e.g.  "here's my desktop".


----------



## zilla

Wow.. I've never seen that my programs running in the sys tray


----------



## prodigio2k

for later reference, you dont need a program,,you can just press "PRINT SCREEN,) without pressing ALT,,okey SIR


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

http://www.geocities.com/rewindcaz/desktopcomp.jpg


----------



## prodigio2k

lol,,i can see who are speaking to, and your screen name,lolol ,,anyways this is MINes  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v600/prodigio2k/mywallpaper.jpg


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

my bad =P


----------



## prodigio2k

why you took it off??/   lol,,it didnt really matter,i was just pointing it out


----------



## hbalagh

my boring desktop for my new dell....  i was suprised that dell didn't have any personalized desktops as an option so i just downloaded this one.


----------



## Blade

i would post mine if i had somwhere to upload it...any ideas?


----------



## SFR

hbalagh said:
			
		

> my boring desktop for my new dell.... i was suprised that dell didn't have any personalized desktops as an option so i just downloaded this one.


 
I have no idea what Dell you bought.. but my Dell came with about 40 desktop wallpapers... and 8 themes...


----------



## zkiller

free image hosting, no signup required... www.njsr.com


----------



## Bobo

May the force be with you:


----------



## Bobo

Ugh, I hadn't noticed how horrible the quality had to be to get it to fit.

Could you guys please raise the attachment limit to, like, 100KB?


----------



## prodigio2k

Bobo, nice one!


----------



## Bobo

prodigio2k said:
			
		

> Bobo, nice one!



Yeah, I love it.  Free!  7 images alternating every 10 minutes, here's the next one:


----------



## Bobo

And another:


----------



## Lorand

Nice desktops.
I can't post mine, since I use TV for desktop and hitting PrintScreen will result in a black background...


----------



## Bobo

Lorand said:
			
		

> Nice desktops.
> I can't post mine, since I use TV for desktop and hitting PrintScreen will result in a black background...



Interesting.....

I was amazed that I could get these for free...no idea where.   

try starwars.com?


----------



## Bobo

Yep

Here it is, if anybody wants it:

http://starwars.screenthemes.com/trial.htm


----------



## Lorand

Here's my TV-desktop too. The image's quality is pretty bad (it's hard to take a picture of a monitor with a camera).


----------



## Bobo

Few icons?

I hate cluttered desktops.  thats why I have everything on the bar thing (i forget what it's called)

But that is cool.  Never tried hooking up to tv-maybe I should.  gotta take advantage of my new comp


----------



## Lorand

> I hate cluttered desktops.


So what's the use of the desktop? Just to put a wallpaper on it?


----------



## ZER0X

Theres my desktop


----------



## Praetor

> So what's the use of the desktop? Just to put a wallpaper on it?


Apparently ... less utility more bling bling.


----------



## Bobo

Praetor said:
			
		

> Apparently ... less utility more bling bling.



Definitely!


----------



## double-dragon

My Desktop...I like Iron Maiden...and a clean desktop


----------



## SFR

.... If a cluttered desk signifies a cluttered mind.. What does an empty desk signify?

LOL!


----------



## double-dragon

faster desktop loading


----------



## Praetor

Why load when you never restart?


----------



## Lorand

Bobo said:
			
		

> Never tried hooking up to tv-maybe I should. gotta take advantage of my new comp


You don't need a supercomputer to have a video desktop. All you need is an AIW video card from ATI - with such a card you can watch TV without loosing any CPU performance. I had TV on my desktop even on a 166 MHz AMD K6...


----------



## Praetor

> All you need is an AIW video card from ATI - with such a card you can watch TV without loosing any CPU performance


Or any tv tuner really although the AIW does stand out for its driver integration. Another one that stands out is the ASUS tuners


----------



## Bobo

SFR said:
			
		

> ... If a cluttered desk signifies a cluttered mind.. What does an empty desk signify?
> 
> LOL!



Absolutely!

I couldn't delete the Recycling Bin icon, would I be able to do that through safe mode?


----------



## double-dragon

all you need to do is right click your desktop then go to arrange icons then click hide desktop icons


----------



## Bobo

O!

I feel stupid today


----------



## Rambo

Where can I get motion backgrounds/wallpapers that change every 5 mins or so? For XP Pro by the way....

Oh yeah, and also, I see people with these lovely desktop themes and all  have is the blue and green one (default?), sliver one (that's ok..) and......Olive green!! (eeeughhh, horrible scheme to me...). I only have three? Is there an online resource where they share schemes that peple have made?

Cheers,
Rambo.


----------



## Bobo

Rambo said:
			
		

> Where can I get motion backgrounds/wallpapers that change every 5 mins or so? For XP Pro by the way....
> 
> Oh yeah, and also, I see people with these lovely desktop themes and all  have is the blue and green one (default?), sliver one (that's ok..) and......Olive green!! (eeeughhh, horrible scheme to me...). I only have three? Is there an online resource where they share schemes that peple have made?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rambo.



I have the silver theme, I don't know where people get diff ones?


----------



## Lorand

Hey, guys, what are you doing with your computers? What's the advantage of turning them on something as kitschy as a pakistani truck?


----------



## Bobo

Lorand said:
			
		

> Hey, guys, what are you doing with your computers? What's the advantage of turning them on something as kitschy as a pakistani truck?



Just making them look good.....


----------



## ricekiller2003

Chroder said:
			
		

> Here's my boring desktop[/url]




That is awesome!  Where did you get that desktop!!!


----------



## Lax

My Desktop

And my old Desktop
I've got dual monitors mind you, so that image i repeated twice, lol.


----------



## mgoldb2




----------



## SFR

Hey mgoldb2 you should turn on your Windows Firewall....



..oh and you actually use the language toolbar


----------



## mgoldb2

SFR said:
			
		

> ..oh and you actually use the language toolbar



what is the language toolbar?  I only been using xp for like 2 weeks now before that it was win 2000.

thanks for reminding me to turn my firewall back on I forgot I turned it off.


----------



## SFR

mgoldb2 said:
			
		

> what is the language toolbar? I only been using xp for like 2 weeks now before that it was win 2000.





			
				mgoldb2 said:
			
		

> thanks for reminding me to turn my firewall back on I forgot I turned it off.








On the bottom right of your screen (just left of the taskbar) there is a language toolbar... you don’t really need it there unless you use your microphone and the speech recognition tools (which, if you do use, are pretty cool).





anyway... I was partly joking around. Instead of just staring at those two gigantic and beautiful  on your desktop I was looking at the taskbar... lol nevermind


----------



## mgoldb2

believe it or not it her face and memerizing yellow eyes that made me pick that picture.


----------



## The Astroman

Here's mine


----------



## Lorand

SFR said:
			
		

> Instead of just staring at those two gigantic and beautiful  on your desktop I was looking at the taskbar...


Is there a taskbar too?


----------



## SlothX311

yeah i would post mine but the whole dual monitors at 1600X1200 wont make for a pretty picture


----------



## M3m0ry

*hrm..*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v612/N1ckL21/006.bmp


----------



## zkiller

mgoldb2 said:
			
		

> believe it or not it her face and memerizing yellow eyes that made me pick that picture.


where did you get that wallpaper? i like!


----------



## mgoldb2

zkiller said:
			
		

> where did you get that wallpaper? i like!



I did a search on google "wallpaper girls 1280X1024"  and I looked through the webpages till I found one I liked.

her name is Minki Van Der Westhuizen


----------



## zkiller

ah, a dutch girl.  that's close to home.


----------



## Kristjan

http://img108.exs.cx/img108/5278/desktop7le.jpg


----------



## zkiller

Kristjan said:
			
		

> http://img108.exs.cx/img108/5278/desktop7le.jpg


gnome?


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Kristjan, is that Linux Redhat your running? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## SlothX311

eh heres mine, the whole 1600 x 1200 thing didnt work out so well on my second monitor....hehe

http://tinypic.com/16lwgi


----------



## loeakaodas

here's mine


----------



## loeakaodas

sorry, the other one didn't work out, this one should

My Desktop


----------



## iadf

Where did you get that theme that looks good.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

You can get a ton of themes from wincustomize.com. Get WindowBlinds first though. Thousands of themes.


----------



## loeakaodas

iadf said:
			
		

> Where did you get that theme that looks good.



StyleXP by TGT Soft


----------



## iadf

thanks i found it


----------



## iadf

When i restart my computer it goes back to the default classic xp .does this happen to you loaekados?


----------



## A_A_68

the good ol'school desktop


----------



## P11

Here's mine


----------



## loeakaodas

iadf said:
			
		

> When i restart my computer it goes back to the default classic xp .does this happen to you loaekados?


 If you go to the options menu and select: "Run at Startup" it should work fine.

Try this


----------



## jancz3rt

*Check Mine Out *

Click here now!

BTW - Yes it is Windows XP Professional, not 98 )


I LOVE MY DESKTOP. I MADE ALL THE ICONS AND THE WALLPAPER BY MYSELF. I HOPE YOU LIKE IT. If you wish to download my wallpapers visit 

http://www.marrouche.net/cz3rt

JAN


----------



## Greg J.

Blade said:
			
		

> i would post mine if i had somwhere to upload it...any ideas?



Create a free account on photobucket.com and upload your stuff, then copy the image url (listed below picture in your album).  Paste it into your next post.  Rock and Roll from there.


----------



## zkiller

you could always upload it for free at njsr.com


----------



## double-dragon

Hey jancz3rt, cheers for tellin me about your site. I love the wee mouse pointers . Needle all the way, lol


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

LOL finally someone likes my stuff. These things took me ages to do. I still do them but no longer in such numbers as before. I will do them custom for anyone who asks for them. Just supply me with the idea and if I like it, I will make it for you (FREE). Ok cheers for visiting my website .

JAN


----------



## Cyanide

Heresmine:


----------



## jesbax

how do you set two diffrent wall papers up on dual moniters


----------



## P11

Here's my newly updated one:


----------



## ripken2004




----------



## flame1117

Cyanide said:
			
		

> Heresmine:



How the heck did you cuztomize it so fully like that? want to help me ? 

For you Xbox fanboys, check this out 
http://www.themexp.org/preview.php?...&page=&cat=&name=Xbox+XtremeXP+(UPDATE+2).zip

abd btw even though he zip at the nd, it brings you to a page not a a file.


----------



## Blue

Mine is kinda boring but here goes .


----------



## flame1117

How do you get the stuff on the side? like the calender and do to list and that kind of stuff?


----------



## Blue

> How do you get the stuff on the side? like the calender and do to list and that kind of stuff?



Thats a little app called rainlander. you can set reminders for peoples b-days and appointments and all that good stuff, best of all it's free.

http://www.wincustomize.com/index.aspx?u=0


----------



## spacedude89




----------



## Lax

> How do you get the stuff on the side? like the calender and do to list and that kind of stuff?



lol, was just gonna ask the same thing before I saw your question.


----------



## flame1117

Cyanide said:
			
		

> Heresmine:




Well i found out you used astonshell then you got that theme for it. I also found out, you can only have the astonshell for 30days, untill you have you register it and pay 28$....


----------



## timmah01

aren't you captain cool flame


----------



## speedyink

These are my three favorites as of now.  This is my PII laptop.  Sorry to post 3, but it really is a tie between these 3.


----------



## flame1117

There's my desktop.





then i opened up a folder just to show the effects my cool color modded looks like


----------



## The-Llamalizer

speedyink, it would appear youa re using the longhorn m5 skin for windowblinds. thats one of my favorite windowblinds. currently im using dogmax. i post a pic, but my screenprint don't work, or i don't seem to know hwo to use it . 



> Well i found out you used astonshell then you got that theme for it. I also found out, you can only have the astonshell for 30days, untill you have you register it and pay 28$....



go to wincustomize.com and get windowblinds for free


----------



## flame1117

I don't know exatly get the astion this, is suposidly a differnt shell for windows or something, i stoped reading after the 28$.


----------



## Zeus2005

I wish i had 4MB broadband.................................


----------



## Bobo

Zeus2005 said:
			
		

> I wish i had 4MB broadband.................................


heeheehee.....don't we all.  I get 7.1MB broadband though because my dad runs his business and does hosting from my house


----------



## spacedude89

my other computer


----------



## flame1117

We get ours though cox too, Allot o fpeople think companys like cox arent good, ubut its fast and they have great customer service. and he get a discout for knowing someone


----------



## speedyink

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> speedyink, it would appear youa re using the longhorn m5 skin for windowblinds. thats one of my favorite windowblinds. currently im using dogmax. i post a pic, but my screenprint don't work, or i don't seem to know hwo to use it .
> 
> 
> 
> go to wincustomize.com and get windowblinds for free




Actually I downloaded windows longhorn transformation pack.  This one is actually called Longhorn m6.  Check out my tool bar and look at Word(thats Word 2000 by the way, NOT 2003)  There are a ton of other themes to choose from too.  I like the blue start button and menus too.


----------



## evilxp2800

this is my School Desktop ...











This my School Desktops i will post mine when i get home thanks Evil XP


----------



## tomb08uk

Another site which is similar to wincustomize.com is www.themexp.org . This has many features like screensavers etc and also options to personalise the boot up screen of windows. To see different boot up screen on the left hand side is a link called 'Boot Up Screens' funny enough.


----------



## evilxp2800

Bobo said:
			
		

> heeheehee.....don't we all.  I get 7.1MB broadband though because my dad runs his business and does hosting from my house



how much does it cost for 7.1mb bb


----------



## tweaker

In my last apartment I had to pay $37 for 0.5Mbps adsl, but here I pay $25 for my fiber 10/10.


Anyway heres my desk, I hate icons & prefer it clean. 

(12 x 10 155k)
http://www.imagehosting.us/imagehosting/showimg.jpg/?id=474734


----------



## evilxp2800

My Home Desktop


----------



## Bobo

evilxp2800 said:
			
		

> how much does it cost for 7.1mb bb


I'm not sure(I don't pay it ) but it's over $100/month


----------



## jbrown456

ripken2004 said:
			
		

>


how did you get your taskbar to look like that?


----------



## Antti Jeejee

Bobo said:
			
		

> I'm not sure(I don't pay it ) but it's over $100/month



I have 100 Mb connection (well shared with the house, but usually really fast), less than 20$ per moth. Student housing rules


----------



## jancz3rt

tweaker said:
			
		

> In my last apartment I had to pay $37 for 0.5Mbps adsl, but here I pay $25 for my fiber 10/10.
> 
> 
> Anyway heres my desk, I hate icons & prefer it clean.
> 
> (12 x 10 155k)
> http://www.imagehosting.us/imagehosting/showimg.jpg/?id=474734



Nice man  That comes from that game.......can't remember....oh ... Carmageddon! Nice.

JAN


----------



## Bobo

Antti Jeejee said:
			
		

> I have 100 Mb connection (well shared with the house, but usually really fast), less than 20$ per moth. Student housing rules


I had a 100MB connection too, until I went wireless; it doesn't matter one bit.  That is the LAN speed, your internet could be anywhere from 54KBPS to 10MBPS


----------



## elmarcorulz

Bobo said:
			
		

> I had a 100MB connection too, until I went wireless; it doesn't matter one bit.  That is the LAN speed, your internet could be anywhere from 54KBPS to 10MBPS


i dont think its 10MB, maybe 10mb


----------



## Bobo

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> i dont think its 10MB, maybe 10mb


what_ever_


----------



## ripken2004

@jbrown456 - i got that taskbar with        
           Longhorn Transformation Pack 9.0 by WindowsX
slate athens theme, thin taskbar


----------



## jbrown456

*My Desktop.....*

My Desktop (2.8MB High Res Photo) 

My Desktop (1.3MB Med Res Photo) 

My Desktop (700KB Low Res Photo)


----------



## The-Llamalizer

> Actually I downloaded windows longhorn transformation pack. This one is actually called Longhorn m6. Check out my tool bar and look at Word(thats Word 2000 by the way, NOT 2003) There are a ton of other themes to choose from too. I like the blue start button and menus too.



I have almost the same skin for windowblinds. The blues in mine are darker, and the start menu has all the XP stuff. its one of my favorite skins, next to dogmax


----------



## flame1117

jbrown456 said:
			
		

> My Desktop (2.8MB High Res Photo)
> 
> My Desktop (1.3MB Med Res Photo)
> 
> My Desktop (700KB Low Res Photo)


What did you use to do that?


----------



## evilxp2800

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> i dont think its 10MB, maybe 10mb




Well what is it 10mb or 10mb like you said


----------



## Antti Jeejee

mb, millibit...? Hope you connection is not in millibits  (silly idea) Mb, megabit = 1024 x bit. MB, megabyte = 8 x Mb. The network connections are usually in Mb's, i think.


----------



## speedyink

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> I have almost the same skin for windowblinds. The blues in mine are darker, and the start menu has all the XP stuff. its one of my favorite skins, next to dogmax



Ya, I could have the XP start menu, but I turned it off.  I like the classic one better.  Its more clean and I find it easier to use.  I hate the XP start menu.



> What did you use to do that?



Im guessing he put on the wallpaper, moved his icons manually, then hid the taskbar.


----------



## Bobo

Antti Jeejee said:
			
		

> mb, millibit...? Hope you connection is not in millibits  (silly idea) Mb, megabit = 1024 x bit. MB, megabyte = 8 x Mb. The network connections are usually in Mb's, i think.


Yes, it is Mb, my bad


----------



## elmarcorulz

Bobo said:
			
		

> Yes, it is Mb, my bad


oops, i got it wrong too


----------



## jbrown456

*Desktop*



			
				flame1117 said:
			
		

> What did you use to do that?


Depends what you mean. If you ment the 3 different size images, i just
resized them in windows paint   , and put the on freewebs .com and made
links.

if you ment the desktop, i just downloaded the background, and arranged my icons nicley. 

The background is called PGL on http://www.wincosumize.com in the wallpapers section.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

hey jbrown456, you have a link up for wincosumize instead of win_*customize*_


----------



## charly_dagos

*me desktop*

here is my desktop.. it's not much to look at.. but i still want to know what you guys think..


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*

I like the cursor and the way the taskbar looks. Nice indeed.

JAN


----------



## H0nDA2000

Heres Is Mine Too

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/H0nDA2000/background.jpg

JK but is a nice idea for a desktop

This is mine anw   

*Removed* 

any comments ?


----------



## timmah01

nice wallpaper honda


----------



## H0nDA2000

heh


----------



## Lax

Sorry, but not letting that stay on there, there ARE younger kids here.


----------



## charly_dagos

here is my laptop's desktop... it's XP Prfessional (in spanish)


----------



## ack

Here's one of my comps desktops.

Desktop


----------



## Cromewell

Couldn't resist (my hobbies include bad jokes, I believe this qualifies )


----------



## ack

It says post your deskTOP not the whole desk.


----------



## Bunchofstuff

heres my desktop -







http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y154/bunchofstuff/desktop.jpg


----------



## kobaj

Cromewell said:
			
		

> Couldn't resist (my hobbies include bad jokes, I believe this qualifies )



OMG I have your desk.


----------



## TheKeVo




----------



## lee101

My Desktop


----------



## flip218

Here's mine.  Kinda boring.

wow that's big.  How bout do it this way 

My desktop


----------



## CorNut

/\dude, u have a lot of icons on your desktop.. and to think I thought mine was bad because I have some stuff there I need to take off.... anyway... here's mine:


http://gallery.thevboard.com/showpic.php?dispsize=Original&album=CorNut&pic=desktop.JPG


----------



## I2EN3GADE

*My desktop*



			
				CorNut said:
			
		

> /\dude, u have a lot of icons on your desktop.. and to think I thought mine was bad because I have some stuff there I need to take off.... anyway... here's mine:
> 
> 
> http://gallery.thevboard.com/showpic.php?dispsize=Original&album=CorNut&pic=desktop.JPG




I dont think ANYONE has as many icons as i do...


----------



## apj101

I2EN3GADE said:
			
		

> I dont think ANYONE has as many icons as i do...







your right you have got 8 more than me, BUT your are all shortcuts, and mine at actual files 
Oh and if you look carefully you will see a folder called Junk, well that was were my previous desktop was untill it got too full and i just cleared the whole lot away to that folder. I think in a few weeks it may be time for JUNK2 !!!!

What is that they say about an organised desk and organised mind.


----------



## Cromewell

> It says post your deskTOP not the whole desk.


The top of my desk is in that pic....

maybe that's what my desktop looks like...


----------



## I2EN3GADE

apj101 said:
			
		

> your right you have got 8 more than me, BUT your are all shortcuts, and mine at actual files



i have 80 GB of files i could put on my desktop if you want


----------



## penguinrusty

My sexy desktop


----------



## charly_dagos

charly_dagos said:
			
		

> here is my laptop's desktop... it's XP Prfessional (in spanish)


^^ that was my desktop.. i got tired and changed the whole appearance... it probably wont be too long until i change it again   





oh.. and one of the guys that was fighting about how many icons they have on their desktops... he had a lot of text  and other similar files... anyone can fill up their desktop with a lot of those files... if i put all my text files in my desktop... i'd need 2 desktops.. and of course... putting a shortcut to every single program in your computer also fills your desktop...


----------



## Athlong64"

Here's my fav desktop






Athlong64"


----------



## dragon2309

This is mine, boring and simple, just like me.....LOL

http://www.simplytrue.co.uk/desktop.JPG


----------



## Ba_Ba

dragon, how did you get that sidebar up?


----------



## dragon2309

go to http://files.filefront.com/sidebarb75zip/;3849864;/fileinfo.html

It takes about 10 mins to get it all customised and lookin good but when its done its pretty darn good. You like it??


----------



## kof2000

love my gfs.


----------



## Bunchofstuff

Heres a update of my desktop





whatcha think?


----------



## wisper

*my desktop*


----------



## loeakaodas

^why so may drives...


----------



## I2EN3GADE

charly_dagos said:
			
		

> oh.. and one of the guys that was fighting about how many icons they have on their desktops... he had a lot of text  and other similar files... anyone can fill up their desktop with a lot of those files... if i put all my text files in my desktop... i'd need 2 desktops.. and of course... putting a shortcut to every single program in your computer also fills your desktop...



thank you  I said the same thing.


----------



## Faaj

[KoG]^wEaZel said:
			
		

> ill start with mine


where did oyu get that sidebar from tell me please!!!!!!


----------



## I2EN3GADE

Faaj said:
			
		

> where did oyu get that sidebar from tell me please!!!!!!



http://www.winsite.com/bin/Info?17000000038041

I believe thats it


----------



## loeakaodas

Faaj said:
			
		

> where did oyu get that sidebar from tell me please!!!!!!


http://files.filefront.com/sidebarb75zip/;3849864;/fileinfo.html


----------



## Apathetic

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> You can get a ton of themes from wincustomize.com. Get WindowBlinds first though. Thousands of themes.


Windowblinds costs money though


----------



## The-Llamalizer

no, there is a free version: http://www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds/downloads.asp its the shareware version


----------



## ClydeFrasier

check it


----------



## Adam Warren

Well here is my dektop up.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

id post mine up, but for some reason my screenprint dont work. i might be doing it wrong however, so could someone explain how to use for me cause maybe i just forgot how to use it.


----------



## Bunchofstuff

just push the print screen button , then go to paint and click paste and then save it


----------



## Apathetic

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> no, there is a free version: http://www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds/downloads.asp its the shareware version


ehh whats shareware?


----------



## apj101

shareware is
http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=define:shareware


----------



## bOOgi mAn

heres mine u just learned how to this yesterday thanx to everyones help


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Bunchofstuff said:
			
		

> just push the print screen button , then go to paint and click paste and then save it



i did that and i cant paste anything.

EDIT: i think when the guy that built my comp installed xp pro on my box, he didnt install the printscreen program of exe or w/e (if taht is possible). i think this is the case cause before i had xp reinstalled cause ut2k4 screwed up my comp, i didnt even have paint or calculater on my box.


----------



## bOOgi mAn

the llamziler here go to this forum
http://computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=15972


read thw whole thing


----------



## The-Llamalizer

thank u so damned much boogi!!! one of geoff's responses worked!! i have stupid f lock on my comp, so when i took that off (i always have it on thats why it never worked b4) and used ctrl+prtscn, it worked, w00t. now ill post mine desktop up in the forms that it usually is.

These are all WindowBlinds themes, with cooresponding walls, excecpt OSXP's, its the Longhorn Bliss wall.

OSXP





DogmaX





Longhorn M5 w/ M6 wall






im currently using OSXP


----------



## Apathetic

so shareware isnt illegal??


----------



## kof2000

no


----------



## dragon2309

shareware is what the name suggests, its software that is distributred for sharing, its free and publicly available.


----------



## Bunchofstuff

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> shareware is what the name suggests, its software that is distributred for sharing, its free and publicly available.


they usually have some kind of usage/time limit


----------



## kof2000

mostly just reminding u to register if you wanna continue using but you can use it forever, the thing is though if you find it useful you should buy it so they can continue making the product better.


----------



## Praetor

Lets stay on topic people, going off topic gets threads closed.


----------



## dragon2309

ok, i had a bit of a re-arrange and this is my desktop now

http://www.simplytrue.co.uk/newdesk.JPG


----------



## The-Llamalizer

i put up a new wall on mine. its still OSXP skin


----------



## kof2000

heres another one i thought was pretty funny. check out the... GUYS.


----------



## dragon2309

Lol, thats great, i'll have a updated one of mine in a few hours.


----------



## TheChef

Right now my main computer is gutted, so this si what I had running on Linux...


----------



## aramp1

kof2000 said:
			
		

> heres another one i thought was pretty funny. check out the... GUYS.




Funny, first time I saw the picture, I didn't notice any guys.


----------



## Guerilla

Heres mine


----------



## Geoff

Heres my desktop...


----------



## ilovefishsticks

[KoG]^wEaZel said:
			
		

> ill start with mine


where did u get that wallpaper, mines nothing, its just that default bliss one that comes with win xp lol


----------



## Pride

Try web-sites like Topwalls.com & Visualparadox.com. There's a million more out there, but these seem to be a few places I check out quite frequently.

BTW, here's mine:
Dukes Of Hazzard Movie: Daisy


----------



## ilovefishsticks

Pride said:
			
		

> Try web-sites like Topwalls.com & Visualparadox.com. There's a million more out there, but these seem to be a few places I check out quite frequently.
> 
> BTW, here's mine:
> Dukes Of Hazzard Movie: Daisy


thanks i finaly got a good one off topwalls.com


----------



## Cromewell

Heres my wallpaper, I don't have a shot of my desktop and not being at home it's kinda hard to get one but this is good enough


----------



## jesbax

here is my new one


----------



## NyRoN

here's mine


----------



## NyRoN

this is my old comp...which i plan to fix up although i have no idea wats wrong with it....
400Mhz AMD K6-2
80Mb ram
2Gb hd/1Gb backup
Ati rage 2
creative labs sound blaster
memorex cd-rw
toshiba cd


----------



## The-Llamalizer

heres my newest one. im using two diff. walls with this theme. this one, and the other one is some penguins and an igloo that looks like they're made of clay and rendered in 3ds max; its pretty sweet. anyhoo, heres wat it is currently. (incase u havnt realized it already, i change up my desktop ALOT)


----------



## ilovefishsticks

heres my good pc's desktop




and this is my older laptop's desktop


----------



## jancz3rt

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Heres my desktop...



WOW! You are actually using a wallpaper that I made . Thanx for that. That gives me so much man. 

JAN


----------



## The-Llamalizer

i like the blue wallpaper fishsticks. whered u get it?


----------



## dragon2309

heres mine:


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hahha*

Nice one man . I am starting to love this thread now . BTW dragon2309, nice arrangement of icons. I will post mine now. Here it comes :






This is Windows XP BTW...I just love the good old look of Windows 9X, 2000.

JAN


----------



## Charlie7940

> This is Windows XP BTW...I just love the good old look of Windows 9X, 2000.



lol I was just going to ask what OS you had.  I have to have a lot of colors on my desktop.  I'll post mine up when I get a chance.


----------



## elmarcorulz

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> heres mine:


what does the D-L stand for? not download i hope. tut tut


----------



## elmarcorulz

Heres my bad boi


----------



## DanLatimer

where did u get the microsoft sidebar?


----------



## DanLatimer

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> what does the D-L stand for? not download i hope. tut tut



lol i doubt that everyone that has adobe photoshop and macromedia which is alot of ppl paid the thousands of dollars for them


----------



## coconut

heres mines!! Click


----------



## 4W4K3

plain and simple...but thats the way i like it it's jsut XP Pro.

and no you cannot have my GF's screenname


----------



## aramp1

It's a picture of my motorcycle (well, mine's black, but this pic will have to do)


----------



## dragon2309

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by elmarcorulz
> what does the D-L stand for? not download i hope. tut tut
> 
> 
> lol i doubt that everyone that has adobe photoshop and macromedia which is alot of ppl paid the thousands of dollars for them



Just because it says downloaded doesnt mean there illegal, but in most cases they are. LOL


----------



## apj101

> but in most cases they are. LOL


lets not get into this discuss shall we. We dont want to give people the wrong idea of what we are about here


----------



## DanLatimer

yes so you should tell me where i can get a kewl microsoft sidebar


----------



## The-Llamalizer

hey coconut, is that the pixxel boxx wallpaper from wincustomize?


----------



## Underground_Evo

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> plain and simple...but thats the way i like it it's jsut XP Pro.
> 
> and no you cannot have my GF's screenname



lol, you still have her SN in there, if you look at the pic, it says "xxxxx's Warning Level 0%"

Just wanted to let you know


----------



## 4W4K3

Underground_Evo said:
			
		

> lol, you still have her SN in there, if you look at the pic, it says "xxxxx's Warning Level 0%"
> 
> Just wanted to let you know



 DANGIT! o well...i showed her and she said she didn't care if a bunch of geeks tried to talk to her, she'd just spam away on her "block" button lol.


----------



## Underground_Evo

lol, you could still edit it out if u wanted to, but if she doesnt care, i wouldnt go through the hastle


----------



## loeakaodas

DanLatimer said:
			
		

> yes so you should tell me where i can get a kewl microsoft sidebar


http://files.filefront.com/sidebarb75zip/;3849864;/fileinfo.html here you go, it was on page 17


----------



## DanLatimer

thanks loekadodas!


----------



## colinstu

Here is mine. 

Hello, I'm new to this forum


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Heres Mine


----------



## kobaj

Its my dream car....not really although deloreans look cool. Would be sweet to have a lamburgeany.


----------



## StasysPC

Here's my desktop. ... it's 1680x1050 so it's kinduv a big pic... Yoda is awesome


----------



## Boxer_Bhaii

Here is mine.


----------



## Explode_ADX

You have a lot of usless stuff on your desktop Boxer you should clean it up like mine


----------



## Boxer_Bhaii

your right I do have some useless stuff....


----------



## coconut

yep its from wincustomize!!


----------



## Explode_ADX

you gotta love wincustomize.


----------



## dragon2309

i dont use wincustomize, i use tune up utilities 2004, it has a section to download windows themes etc. I will have an updated one of mine soon

Update: Here it is


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Explode_ADX said:
			
		

> you gotta love wincustomize.



ya, if u havnt noticed by all the times i bring it up in multiple threads, i love wincustomize. use it all the time. dont get me wrong, im not like a rep for them or anything, i just wanna let people know that a cool site like that is out there.


----------



## jancz3rt

dragon2309 said:
			
		

>



Nice one man . I have that on my website (you sent it).

JAN


----------



## Bunchofstuff

here's a update of my desktop


----------



## Georgous

Lorand said:
			
		

> Nice desktops.
> I can't post mine, since I use TV for desktop and hitting PrintScreen will result in a black background...



If anyone else is having this problem, try turning hardware support off for video rendering. I know that you can't take screenshots of movies with it on, so it might work.

Here's my desktop:



I should probably sort out those folders.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

another update on mine (i change alot)


----------



## dragon2309

nifty skin youve got there, where did you get it from and whats it called.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

it comes with windowblinds 4.w/ v its at now. u can find it at wincustomize.


----------



## dragon2309

cheers, will have a look at it tonight after im done playing with water cooling!!!


----------



## The-Llamalizer

that should be fun. i would really like to watercool my rig, but it wont happen


----------



## MyCattMaxx

*Mine*


----------



## Geoff

heres mine


----------



## Lorand

Wow, how can you find the mouse cursor on that screen?


----------



## The-Llamalizer

i just hate a desktop that busy............. uggh!


----------



## Georgous

LOL! Mac OS users are going on about the dashboard feature like it's something new and highly innovative, and Geoff already has that functionality on his desktop!


----------



## Geoff

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> i just hate a desktop that busy............. uggh!




The one thing i hate about DesktopX, everytime you logoff or reboot, when you sign back on, some of the widgets are missing and there in different positions even though i have them selected to run at windows startup.


----------



## smart ass

ok, here comes my:


----------



## 4W4K3

I made my icons and text itty bitty Using a larger res too...i like it  I don't like standard font either so i changed it again.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Todays desktop


----------



## kof2000

how big is this monitor?


----------



## 4W4K3

kof2000 said:
			
		

> how big is this monitor?



whose monitor?


----------



## flame1117

Here's my new one.





In thta screen shot it dosn;t look AS 3Dish but its still good. also If you look down at the Start and taskbar thing downthere, All of my programs(just opening up a folder) are skined like that now.


I juyst did this now so im working on it, I just added a downloads folder on the top right too.


----------



## Praetor

Hmm for all these "modded desktops" ... how many of you actually mod the desktop? Or do you all use DesktopX or StyleXP or another similar "easy-way" program?


----------



## flame1117

The the modded thing on mine(Where start is) I used WindowBlinds 4 and then i just got a wallpaper and omved the rest around, but im sure you could tell that part at least.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

ditto, i use windowblinds. i c u are using testosterone there flame. does it work well as a wallpaper?


----------



## flame1117

Yeah, works great, isn;t that was its suposto be for?


It went well with my CopperDeck windows blinds and the 3d look was cool.


----------



## Geoff

i has the copperdeck for windowblinds, but i have another onie now


----------



## dragon2309

I like the windows media center skin, it looks like the classic XP skin but just revamped and tweaked a lot, i think it looks great

heres an update of mine:


----------



## The-Llamalizer

heres my new desktop:


----------



## Pride

The-Llamalizer & flame1117, where do ya'll get your themes? I personally love the themes that ya'll use, and am curious to know where you got them.


----------



## Bunchofstuff

Praetor said:
			
		

> Hmm for all these "modded desktops" ... how many of you actually mod the desktop? Or do you all use DesktopX or StyleXP or another similar "easy-way" program?


I actually "modded" mine, it's a couple of pages back, I used resource hacker to edit explorer.exe


----------



## Praetor

> I actually "modded" mine, it's a couple of pages back, I used resource hacker to edit explorer.exe


Ah it's glad to see Im not the only one doing it the 'proper' way


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Pride said:
			
		

> The-Llamalizer & flame1117, where do ya'll get your themes? I personally love the themes that ya'll use, and am curious to know where you got them.



i use www.wincustomize.com and sometimes i find some good ones on www.deviantart.com
i use windowblinds as the program to do it for me, and to get it, got to wincustomize, select the windowblinds section from the left, and at the top of the list of themes u will find a link to download wincustomize.


also...
darn u praetor and ur superior theme modding knowledge!


----------



## Praetor

> darn u praetor and ur superior theme modding knowledge


haha ... wasnt just me  and realistically it doenst matter all that much (whatever works for the individual) ... i was just curious really


----------



## The-Llamalizer

i understand......... but still, darn u! hehehehe


----------



## Bunchofstuff

Praetor said:
			
		

> Ah it's glad to see Im not the only one doing it the 'proper' way


Do you mind to post yours up? I'd like to see it


----------



## Praetor

Hehe i've had 7 pages of posts to reply with a screenshot ... and i havnt.


----------



## flame1117

you mean 27?


----------



## Praetor

I meant what i posted. If you can figure out how/why i said the number i did, awesome. If you cant then substitute whatever number works for you. In either case, we're getting off topic


----------



## The-Llamalizer

well, to take us back ON topic, heres another new one from me.


----------



## spacedude89




----------



## Geoff

wow, thats very unique


----------



## DCIScouts

Spacedude, where did you get that I want that soooo bad


----------



## spacedude89

Download this program:

http://www.stardock.com/products/desktopx/

And Download this skin

http://www.wincustomize.com/ViewSkin.aspx?SID=1&SkinID=3291&LibID=31&comments=1


----------



## alpha-omega

*Lcars Desktop*

Hi there spacedude89, its alpha-omega here who made the desktopX theme you have posted. Thanks for the referal.
The only thing you need to do is install the required font. That is the reason why some of the text looks wrong.


----------



## ilovefishsticks

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> WOW! You are actually using a wallpaper that I made . Thanx for that. That gives me so much man.
> 
> JAN


what program(s) did you use to make it?


----------



## The-Llamalizer

im still using the same theme i posted in my last post, but i changed the wall to this one that i made:


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Todays desktop!


----------



## SonnieP

For the heck of it... My office desktop...


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Sonnie, Nice pic!  Can I get that without all the desktop stuff?


----------



## spacedude89

heres a more recent one, i like to change desktops alot.


----------



## SonnieP

MyCattMaxx... go to www.wincustomize.com and on the left side you will see a link for wallpapers.  This is one for my office computer and I'm at home today... I don't remember the name of it.  If you click on the wallpapers you can sort them by most downloads overall and start looking.  There are tons of beautiful ones.  If you see one you like you can click on the image and it will open another page with it enlarged.  Right click on the larger image and set it as your wallpaper (you probably already know how to do that... but just in case.)

I'll post the name of it tomorrow.


----------



## SonnieP

It's not in the first 25 pages of wallpapers... heck, it may be part of a suite.  I'll just have to check tomorrow at work and see.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

its better to save the picture and then set it as ur desktop background, because it reduces temp size, and then u always have a copy for yourself to do w/e with. just sayin'


----------



## Rambo

*Ubuntu 5.04*

Installed Ubuntu 5.04 about 3 days ago...here's what I have so far...


----------



## SonnieP

Thanks for that tip The-Llamalizer.


----------



## SonnieP

Hey Rambo... what the program that gives you the Bible passage in the lower right corner?


----------



## TheChef

SonnieP said:
			
		

> Hey Rambo... what the program that gives you the Bible passage in the lower right corner?




Yeah, I'd like to install that if you could give us a name.


----------



## SonnieP

If you notice in my launchpad I have an e-sword shortcut to that program.  Great program if you are interested.   www.e-sword.net


----------



## Rambo

SonnieP said:
			
		

> Hey Rambo... what the program that gives you the Bible passage in the lower right corner?





			
				TheChef said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd like to install that if you could give us a name.



Well, you can go through synaptic or open up a terminal you need these two packages:

gDesklets
gDesklets-data

Basically, it's just an eye candy tool that gives you loads of things for your desktop, which are called 'desklets'. For example, clocks, weather info, that Dock thing at the bottom on my desktop, post-it notes, quite alot of stuff.

Homepage for the app: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/ The current release on there is newer than the one through synaptic, although you have to compile it yourself, and I was having problems with it...


----------



## Rambo

Another screenshot just to show you some other desklets...


----------



## dragon2309

Just an updated one from me.....


----------



## SonnieP

The name of it is Ringz...


----------



## SonnieP

This one is Blue Steel...


----------



## Rambo

Rambo said:
			
		

> Another screenshot just to show you some other desklets...



Is it me, or is that picture not displaying?


----------



## SonnieP

I'm seeing all of them.


----------



## Rambo

SonnieP said:
			
		

> I'm seeing all of them.



Yeah...The webserver people had some down time...Had a rouge account or something...Back to normal now


----------



## The-Llamalizer

hey spacedude, can u give me link to the windows vista wallpaper in ur previous post, plz?


----------



## Charlie7940

Here's mine.  The image quality is a little crappy.


----------



## penguin001

Here's mine


----------



## Boxer_Bhaii

lolz.......


----------



## Blazeix

Here are two shots of mine:


----------



## SonnieP

That definitely favors a wincustomize skin.  Cool lookin' too.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

penguin, can u give me alink to the original wallpaper in ur post?

EDIT: heres my current desktop, just to keep this thread going.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

no more posts? someones gotta have something new.


----------



## SonnieP

Here ya go...


----------



## skidude

Here's mine, nothin special, just a cool background picture (which site am i at in this photo?? Lol).....


----------



## zero2kx

I use windows too but I just like my linux desktop so much better


----------



## SonnieP

Can you dual boot with XP and Linux?  

Maybe I should just search for that answer and learn about Linux a little.  I've often wanted to check it out.


----------



## spacedude89

yes you can, sonniep


----------



## SonnieP

I'm gonna have to bite and try it out then... just to say I did if nothing else.


----------



## vroom_skies

You're at site A on map de_dust2.


----------



## homeboy




----------



## skidude

Looks like Vroom Skies plays counter- strike!! :  )


----------



## Adam Warren

Heres my newest desktop


----------



## SonnieP

I must be blind.


----------



## georgi0u

MINE


----------



## georgi0u

O0 and btw, Avant Kicks the crap wayyyyy outta firefox for all you junkies out there with firefox icons!


----------



## The-Llamalizer

nice, someone else is using my favorite skin dogmax.

here's my newest setup:


----------



## apj101

urg...never did like sp2.


----------



## georgi0u

que?  Whats the service pack got to do with n e thing?


----------



## Pride

Awesome desktop wallpapers & themes. Does everyone use Desktop X here for their themes?


----------



## SonnieP

I use the theme manager of desktop x... wincustomize.  I don't use any of the full desktop x themes that completely change my desktop.


----------



## ripken2004

click the link for better quality

http://frontiernet.net/~unholyknights/dekstop.JPG


----------



## The-Llamalizer

i use windowblinds for my themes, from wincustomize as well. here's my newest wallpaper. the last one lasted for like a day cause the theme wasnt worilng right.


----------



## spacedude89




----------



## The-Llamalizer

BUMPITIZED!
current desktop:


----------



## Apathetic




----------



## The-Llamalizer

heres the latest. same skin sa before but w/ a new wallpaper. if anyone finds this offensive, cause the subject matter is a little subjective, just tell me and ill take it down. i dont wanna cause any problems here.


----------



## Geoff

seems like everyone has a custom taskbar, hardly see anyone with the normal windows one.  lol


----------



## The-Llamalizer

u know, im actually gonna go back to my last desktop. this one just doesnt work as perfectly w/ this skin, and i really like this skin.


----------



## blacksage

why dont u have any thing on your desk top


----------



## mikejr

*The ultimate desktop*

sort of...  Here's mine


----------



## The-Llamalizer

blacksage said:
			
		

> why dont u have any thing on your desk top



who is that directed to?


----------



## Pride

Here's my latest:


----------



## Geoff

how do you navigate?!?


----------



## elmarcorulz

start menu on autohide?


----------



## Pride

Sorry ya'll. . .*updated*


----------



## kof2000

current 2:


----------



## Archangel

this is the one i have on my imac.
on the other pc's ive putted these:




i really like this one


----------



## Pride

kof2000. . .Out of curiousity, where do you find those stunning Asian models & tuner girls? As you can see from my avatar, I simply adore Asian women, and would love to know where those type of wallpapers can be found.


----------



## Pride

My most recent:


----------



## The-Llamalizer

here's the latest from me:


----------



## Ku-sama

poor little guy....


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Lego Starwarsss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ckfordy

Cyanide said:
			
		

> Heresmine:




how can i get that desktop where do i go to get it


----------



## spacedude89




----------



## The-Llamalizer

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> poor little guy....


ya, but its funny, and very workable, so i guess it just sucks to be him 



			
				M0ddingMan1a said:
			
		

> Lego Starwarsss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


damn straight. that game owns, IT OWNS! <--Obvious FPS Doug Reference


----------



## speedyink

My new computer desktop:


----------



## capt_ka

here is mine

http://photobucket.com/albums/a253/gburns15/?action=view&current=SP32-20050801-114235.jpg

this post has been going on forever


----------



## computerhakk

mines..1280x800..yea its pc.. thats my gf


----------



## speedyink

How do you get that OSX type skin thing?


----------



## The-Llamalizer

maybe its mac? lol. i may not be. if its a skin, try Windowblinds via wincustomize.com, or style xp for visual styles via a google search


----------



## computerhakk

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> maybe its mac? lol. i may not be. if its a skin, try Windowblinds via wincustomize.com, or style xp for visual styles via a google search


nope its pc.. hehe.. n i didn't use windowblinds or anything.. memory hog..


----------



## speedyink

How did you do it?


----------



## dragon2309

you say that as if there is no other way to do it, there are hundreds of programs that can morph your pc and not all of them are memory hos like WB is.


----------



## dragon2309

heres mine again, just an update really seeing as i posteed mine back a while a back:


----------



## computerhakk

speedyink said:
			
		

> How did you do it?


go here..

osx.portraitofakite.com/logon.htm


----------



## The-Llamalizer

computerhakk said:
			
		

> go here..
> 
> osx.portraitofakite.com/logon.htm



linky no worky


----------



## MatrixEVO

*My budget gaming computer.*

This is the computer that i built for under 1000 dollars.

-AMD Althlon 64 3500 sock 939
-Chaintech nForce 4 Ultra (went with cheapest on purpose, works great still)
-Corsair 1gb (2 times 512) value select DDR400
-Gigabyte 6600 GT PCI-E @ 1000 mhz mem. clock (will o-clock)
-SATA2  Hitachi 250 gig HDD @7200 rpms
-520 watt Aspire blue lighted and sleeved PSU
-Lite-On DVD-rom AND DVD-RW (separate, who cares about those anyway)
-oh, and a floppy drive
-All in a Asus Vento 3600 case (blue, my fav. color)

TELL me what you think please, cause I dont know...


----------



## 34erd

Wrong thread to post this in, but looks nice for the price.


----------



## Ku-sama

my AWESOME firefox background...
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b213/Ku-sama/Computer crap/untitled.jpg


----------



## kof2000

i can't believe alot of people uses that ugly original xp bar lol it is so ugly to me, whenever i do an reinstall taht is the first thing i change then it is windows update


----------



## computerhakk

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> linky no worky


sorry they took it out.. go here

www.flyakiteosx.com


----------



## Vampiric Rouge

Any one use litestep? Thats what i use and i really like it.


----------



## drunkbum222

This is my old one





This is my new one


----------



## dragon2309

why do you have a video on your desktop called healthsexvideos....... Perhaps should have deleted that before posting the pic.


----------



## dragon2309

I did theOS thigny: Looks good?


----------



## The-Llamalizer

that osx thing is nifty, except for the inherent problem that i dont like mac or osx 



			
				Vampiric Rouge said:
			
		

> Any one use litestep? Thats what i use and i really like it.



i dont, but ive seen i on wincustomize and have been wondering wat it was and if it was any good.


----------



## Lanther

My current desktop not all the impressive.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

just updated:


----------



## Vampiric Rouge

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> i dont, but ive seen i on wincustomize and have been wondering wat it was and if it was any good.


Litestep is a shell of its own. I like it alot its really cool.


----------



## computerhakk

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> I did theOS thigny: Looks good?


nice. try object dock the newer version.. its better than that one(if thats the one you installed with flyakiteosx)


----------



## The-Llamalizer

same as b4, but w/ object dock instead of icons now:


----------



## computerhakk

sweet.. and they're all categorized!

oh and if you want.. their are better icons you can use for some of your icons there if you are using the magnifyer..

you might even find icons for those games =D


----------



## The-Llamalizer

thx for the tip. ill search the net for some. i posted that last night, and the this morning right now, i got really tired of that theme/wallpaper, so here is a new one:

EDIT:
heres an update w/ new wall, skin and od icons.


----------



## skidude

My updated desktop, nothing special, just cool wallpaper:


----------



## The-Llamalizer

heres the newest w/ many update od icons:


----------



## redrider773

whats up with those weird looking windows format? is that linux? or a skin? or what


----------



## computerhakk

redrider773 said:
			
		

> whats up with those weird looking windows format? is that linux? or a skin? or what


yup its a skin/shell.


----------



## redrider773

could someone post a link to that site w/ skins?


----------



## computerhakk

wincustomize.com


----------



## redrider773

hey thx


----------



## mikee

*funny windows vista wallpaper!!*


----------



## Ku-sama

wooooooooooooow
i think ima die laughing


----------



## skidude

ROFLMFAO!!! Nice.


----------



## stalex111

Nice, but i woul have added somethin to the terminator face...and at the bottom, put somethin sayin like, Windows Vista, Better than XP or whatever, cuz some people are gonna go in shops asking "do you have the new windows, Hasta la Vista???" and make fools of themselves, though i dont know if anyone's that stupid...apart from me maybe.


----------



## Holiday

I think I might use it!


----------



## Camper

nice i might use that on my linux box


----------



## 4W4K3

Loving this new shell so far


----------



## vortmax

here's mine.  Clean and simple, the way i like it


----------



## The-Llamalizer

i like the dock on the side. i might have to try that sometime.


----------



## Archangel

here's my desktop.  i havnt installed all the games i wanted yet tough..


----------



## customholle

How does one accomplish all that skinning? i wnat to do it and dont know where to start.


----------



## computerhakk

customholle said:
			
		

> How does one accomplish all that skinning? i wnat to do it and dont know where to start.


wincustomize.com


----------



## skidude

Thats a lot of quality games you got there archangel!

My Dektop (again- updated)


----------



## customholle

i know win customize, but how????


----------



## computerhakk

customholle said:
			
		

> i know win customize, but how????


download the utility that u want to use to customize the part of windows that you want.. boot skin, gui, wallpaper, etc.. then go to the site, search in that category and find a skin that u like and import it in


----------



## kof2000




----------



## lowcar100

looks bad cause i had to shirnk the pic a bit

+ its a horrible computer lol

[img=http://img431.imageshack.us/img431/5869/desktop6xb.th.jpg]

here we go: not shrunk


----------



## The-Llamalizer

kof2000 said:
			
		

>



fresh is a very nice skin.

EDIT:
my turn to contribute again


----------



## vortmax

the dock is a program called objectdock made by stardock.

The skin i have is actually a shell replacment designed to emulate the windows vista look.  I think it's much cleaner looking.  It changes the start menu and all icons.

http://crystalxp.zerackiel.net/bricopack-vista-inspirat.php

the dock is included with the shell replacment


----------



## Archangel

why mnoone of you has much icons on the desktop?
i thought that was the meaning of it..


----------



## vortmax

i hate icons on mine.  I usually put temp stuff there that i have no need to file away to keep.  I let it build up to where i can't stand it then delete it all.  I just did some cleaning


----------



## The-Llamalizer

before i had my dock, i had icons, and i could not stand having more than 2 rows worth of em. the dock is so much cleaner, cooler, and betterer.


----------



## dragon2309

I dont like icons either, tehy clutter it up too much, clean is nice and modern, heres my latest one. Pretty cool if ya ask me....

-------------------------------------------------------------






------------------------------------------------------------

dragon2309


----------



## subdee

here's my latest one


----------



## ckfordy

how do you get your desktop on there? do you use a digital camera or what i tried pressing the print screen button but it does not work am i doing something wrong


----------



## georgi0u




----------



## georgi0u




----------



## The-Llamalizer

here's my latest:


----------



## onlinewilk

[/IMG] 

My new beast


----------



## diduknowthat

onlinewilk said:
			
		

> [/IMG]
> 
> My new beast



wow how did you do that? Mind showing me?


----------



## onlinewilk

*The beast *

Well theres an expensive way and a cheap way to get that. i went for the expensive way ( buying a alienware computer) but if oyu have XP you need to download a few things. 

I found them all for you so here goes

go to the following address and it should show a little window, enter any email addy doesnt hav to be real and then download it. its about 65 mb, and full of crap u have to be careful when it says install this plug in and stuff. make sure you read. i did it on my dell and it works fine. there is a toolbar you have to make sure it set to do not install. but thats it  enjoy your new theme

http://www.alienware.com/Standalone_Pages/invader_download_pop.aspx


----------



## zkiller

a bit to big to post here...

http://www.cluelessbot.com/images/desktop-20051106.jpg


----------



## super_xero

ye i use the alienwear thing verry nice looking didnt mess up my pc at all wait how do i post a pic up again forgot


----------



## BrandonL

how do you post your current desktop... because i want to do that


----------



## Geoff

BrandonL said:
			
		

> how do you post your current desktop... because i want to do that



go to www.photobucket.com, sign up for a free account, upload a pic from your pc, post link here, and theres your pic 

Anyways, heres mine  (just ignore the red line, it was for another thread)


----------



## redrider773

yo is age of empires III any good?


----------



## BrandonL

that's pretty sick... i think im gonna have to do that

o0o one more thing... i have a ? for "liuliuboy"
How did u change ur taskbar... i like that alien thing u got goin on


----------



## Ku-sama

Geoff, looks like your background is from some 3dMark


----------



## Geoff

redrider773 said:
			
		

> yo is age of empires III any good?


Ya i really like it, much better than the demo.  Its kinda like AOE2, which is what i like.




			
				Ku-sama said:
			
		

> Geoff, looks like your background is from some 3dMark



No, i just got it from wincustomize.com


----------



## The-Llamalizer

well, now that someone revived this thread, guess i might as well post:


----------



## Fuzz

Age of Empires III Is Awesome!


----------



## BrandonL

ok someone please tell me how to change the design of the taskbar... i wanna modify mine really bad!!!


----------



## Blue

> ok someone please tell me how to change the design of the taskbar... i wanna modify mine really bad!!!



Well some use programs like windowblinds etc. Others use programs that change the windows shell. Others just download a few themes that work with a modified uxtheme.dll while others have simply downloaded the Media Centre Style skin which was released by Microsoft which works with windows XP with no help from programs etc. Google and you will find many fun and exciting ways to change the Windows appearance.

Edit:

Oh yes and if you looked hard enough this question has been asnwered sooooooooooooo many times before.


----------



## BrandonL

*Blue*


> others have simply downloaded the Media Centre Style skin which was released by Microsoft which works with windows XP with no help from programs



can you tell me how to download that one?


----------



## Blue

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Enhancements/Themes/Royale-Theme-for-WinXP.shtml


----------



## BrandonL

it's a zip file... do i need winzip to open it then?


----------



## Blue

No.. You have windows XP right? if so then you should be fine to open any zip files. If not then you dont want it because it is for Windows XP only.


----------



## BrandonL

i downloaded the skin and it looks great... thanx Blue


----------



## super_xero

sorry but how do i post a pic up forgot


----------



## shupola

super_xero said:
			
		

> sorry but how do i post a pic up forgot




find a site to host pics such as imageshack


----------



## BrandonL

how do you actually put the pic of your desktop up though... i have no idea how to do that... do you like take a picture of ur screen with the digital camera?


----------



## redrider773

What shell do you all use to get those icons on the top of your desktop?


----------



## BrandonL

ok i have the image saved but i cant put it on here!!!!


----------



## Geoff

BrandonL said:
			
		

> ok i have the image saved but i cant put it on here!!!!



was this before or after you asked me how to do it?  I'll just say it again incase you forgot or something, once its hosted on photobucket, copy and past the IMG tag into the text box here.  It should be the 3rd box down.


----------



## BrandonL

ok i officially give up on that... it wont let me upload images onto photobucket

i hit the Host It! button and it says that _This document contains no data_

i've been beaten by the system lol

any other ideas?


----------



## elmarcorulz

BrandonL said:
			
		

> ok i officially give up on that... it wont let me upload images onto photobucket
> 
> i hit the Host It! button and it says that _This document contains no data_
> 
> i've been beaten by the system lol
> 
> any other ideas?


Use www.imageshack.us


----------



## BrandonL

ok i'll have to try that one... see how it goesss


----------



## skidude




----------



## BrandonL

where did you get ur taskbar from? it's pretty sick


----------



## skidude

go to http://www.wincustomize.com/index.aspx?u=0 and go into "desktop x" themes and then search for StealthOS. However, you need to download WindowBlind from www.download.com to use it. Its wicked sick though, love it.


----------



## BrandonL

ok thanx... im definitely doin that... that taskbar is wicked nice


----------



## skidude

I kno, I also download a skin w/ the same theme that applies the skin to mozilla.


----------



## shupola

skidude said:
			
		

> I kno, I also download a skin w/ the same theme that applies the skin to mozilla.




are you talking about just the window, or actually inside mozilla?


----------



## skidude

shupola said:
			
		

> are you talking about just the window, or actually inside mozilla?



I think window..., you download the skin, then go into tools-themes then drag the skin into the window and wham, alters the buttons and everything.


----------



## BrandonL

i didnt think that the themes would be compatible with firefox, especially by simply clicking and dragging it into firefox boundaries.

this is very tempting... matching taskbar and browser

skidude's thaaaaa [email protected]


----------



## skidude

BrandonL said:
			
		

> i didnt think that the themes would be compatible with firefox, especially by simply clicking and dragging it into firefox boundaries.
> 
> this is very tempting... matching taskbar and browser
> 
> skidude's thaaaaa [email protected]



I know lol , its really nice, everything is matching and all, love it!


----------



## skidude

Here's a pic of the Mozilla skin


----------



## Ku-sama

heres mine 
Desktop apps





background




Inverted




CF 




Start Menu


----------



## skidude

Do you even have an Alienware?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

and that stuff is free and it wont screw up my pc


----------



## Ku-sama

nope, its cool lookin though  got it on my lappy


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

so does like chang the aperance only 
and ku-suma how did u get that was it the same way skidude did


----------



## Ku-sama

http://alienware.com/Standalone_Pages/invader_download_pop.aspx


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

and do i need a program to install it or what


----------



## Ku-sama

yeah


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

what do i need 
and could i kill mu pc doin this


----------



## Ku-sama

nope


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

and i wont have to pay


----------



## Ku-sama

not for my skin


----------



## vortmax




----------



## fatal1ty_fan

cool and woud i have to pay for what skidude said to do to get his skin


anybody know what site that i can get free skins


----------



## Bobo

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> anybody know what site that i can get free skins


www.wincustomize.com  I don't know if those are the skins that you are looking for, but you can download windowblinds, which applies the skins.


----------



## skidude

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> cool and woud i have to pay for what skidude said to do to get his skin
> 
> 
> anybody know what site that i can get free skins



Nope, mine is free, although the WindowBlinds program costs money for the full version (w/ every feature) but I'm running the free version, which gives you less things you can do but you can still put on themes and junk like that. You might, for some themes, have to download Desktop X, but not mine. Just go to www.wincustomize.com and download some from there, they have a lot of em. As for WindowBlinds or Desktop X, just go to www.download.com and look for those there.


----------



## BrandonL

does the version expire after a certain amount of time (like a trial) or is it just like the limited version of something more with infinite uses?


----------



## skidude

It lasts forever, its just, like you said, the limited thing of the version you have to pay for, but it works and there is no expiration.


----------



## Bobo

skidude said:
			
		

> It lasts forever, its just, like you said, the limited thing of the version you have to pay for, but it works and there is no expiration.


The only thing that I see is limited is editing skins thru windowblinds, which doesn't matter cause you can do it thru skinstudio anyway.


----------



## skidude

Yep, so technically you get the whole thing for free.


----------



## drunkbum222




----------



## skidude

??????????????????????????? What was that??

Is there supposed to be an image, because I cant see it...


----------



## BrandonL

yeh the programs are free. i've checked it out

and i think that *drunkbum222* just misput his info. and it might not have been sent so dont worry about that.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> ??????????????????????????? What was that??
> 
> Is there supposed to be an image, because I cant see it...



dont worry, i cant see it either.


----------



## vortmax

you guys talking about the image in drunkbum222's post?  I don't see anything wrong with it.  It's actually kinda funny


----------



## Blue

> you guys talking about the image in drunkbum222's post? I don't see anything wrong with it. It's actually kinda funny



There is no image.


----------



## Bobo

I think it is a browser problem:  in Firefox I see nothing, in IE I see two boxes with red x's.


----------



## vortmax

i don't know what you guys are smoking, but i'm using firefox and I distinctly see an image.


----------



## skidude

Hmmm.... maybe a plugin or something like Shockwave or Javaa???


----------



## Geoff

Well its weird that vortmax is seeing a pic when no one else is.


----------



## shupola

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Well its weird that vortmax is seeing a pic when no one else is.




vortmax is full of $h!t............no offense.

he did post an url, but its no good.

click on quote on his post and paste the url into your browser, you will see what i mean


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok i did that but i dont see anything cuz it is forbidden


----------



## vortmax

maybe you guys aren't using the right version of mozilla.  what browser and version are you running?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

im not sure 

should i try it in ie


----------



## vortmax

try it.  I'm using firefox and having no problems at all


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

nope i cant get it 
so what does it look like


----------



## vortmax

try restarting.  see if it's something in your cache blocking it


----------



## BrandonL

i've used mozilla firefox 1.0.7 and i saw nothing and i used IE and i'm also seeing nothing. if anyone sees the image try and repost it cuz im curious to see what ya posted.


----------



## vortmax

i'll repost the image so you can see it










there.....is that working for you?


----------



## jancz3rt

Hmm....I see nothing in neither versions. This is basically waht we do not want on this forum. Senseless posting which becomes annoying for those who are genuinely interested in the thread but cannot find anything useful!! Therefore, get BACK ON TOPIC! 

JAN


----------



## vortmax

this thread lost focus WAY before I got here.  If you don't like it....delete it Mr moderator


----------



## jancz3rt

vortmax said:
			
		

> this thread lost focus WAY before I got here.  If you don't like it....delete it Mr moderator



Haha... I am not pointing fingers and NO I will not delete it. I am just trying to instill some order....

JAN


----------



## BrandonL

well it could relate to the thread because what if someone posted their desktop and we couldn't see it hmm?


----------



## Lamilia

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> You can get a ton of themes from wincustomize.com. Get WindowBlinds first though. Thousands of themes.


where can i get something like windowblinds only free? i just want something different than the windows task bar on the bottom and maybe something different than the frame around those things i cant think of the name windows maybe....like when you click on stuff and soomething comes up and it has that frame around it. ill post a pic of my desktop once i finish it


----------



## skidude

Windowblinds is free.


----------



## Lamilia

skidude said:
			
		

> Windowblinds is free.


when i go to download.com and type in windowblinds it says its free to try $19 to buy. wait does that wincustomize.com place have it for free?


----------



## BrandonL

yeh wincustomize is free... someone told me about that like a week ago and i looked at it... completely freeeeeeee


----------



## Lamilia

BrandonL said:
			
		

> yeh wincustomize is free... someone told me about that like a week ago and i looked at it... completely freeeeeeee


where can i get it for free?wait dont you mean windowblinds?


----------



## Verve

This is my parent's new dell... I only use it ocasionally.


----------



## Lamilia

ok i got the windowblinds i wanted (http://www.wincustomize.com/ViewSkin.aspx?SID=1&SkinID=5210&LibID=1) now how do i make it work?


----------



## skidude

Install it, then go to www.wincustomize.com and download the theme you want!


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Install it, then go to www.wincustomize.com and download the theme you want!



it also comes with some themes that are pretty cool.


----------



## skidude

That is true, but I felt like I wanted something different so that is where I went.


----------



## Lamilia

skidude said:
			
		

> Install it, then go to www.wincustomize.com and download the theme you want!


 i clicked on it and it took me to that screen that says open with:


----------



## MadModder

I like my desktop, so simple.


----------



## Lamilia

MadModder said:
			
		

> I like my desktop, so simple.


hmm not even wallpaper thats kind of boring. but simple is good in some cases


----------



## MadModder

Yeah, it contributes to my 9 second boot time.


----------



## Lamilia

MadModder said:
			
		

> Yeah, it contributes to my 9 second boot time.


nice. i wonder if there is a program that lets you do that thing like vista is gonna do where it boots in 2-3 seconds then the rest of the stuff boots in the background


----------



## Bobo

Lamilia said:
			
		

> i clicked on it and it took me to that screen that says open with:


what is it?  The downloaded theme?  If so, then just open it with windowblinds.  Make sure that it is a _theme_ that you downloaded, not something else.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Lamilia said:
			
		

> i clicked on it and it took me to that screen that says open with:



u do not open the theme file, which would give u that dialogue box. u open windowblinds (assuming that u have dowloaded it and installed it. u ahve right? ) Then, once the program boots, on the upper  right hand side, u will see a line of text that reads "Install skin from disk." click that, and then find where u dled the theme to ur hdd, open it, and then apply it.


----------



## shupola

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> u do not open the theme file, which would give u that dialogue box. u open windowblinds (assuming that u have dowloaded it and installed it. u ahve right? ) Then, once the program boots, on the upper  right hand side, u will see a line of text that reads "Install skin from disk." click that, and then find where u dled the theme to ur hdd, open it, and then apply it.



i have never had to do this......once i download a skin, windowblinds automatically installs it for me, but doesnt apply it.


----------



## Bobo

shupola said:
			
		

> i have never had to do this......once i download a skin, windowblinds automatically installs it for me, but doesnt apply it.


well then you're just lucky.  I do what the Llamizer said.  (disregard my previous post.)


----------



## BLK1985

Heres mine


----------



## Lamilia

ok how do i post my desktop? my sysmetrix thing is being weird but i have a pic that i made before using the print screen thing.


----------



## Bobo

Lamilia said:
			
		

> ok how do i post my desktop?


ctrl+alt+printscreen  Or there is a free program that saves screenshots-neoshooter (google it)


----------



## Lamilia

Bobo said:
			
		

> ctrl+alt+printscreen  Or there is a free program that saves screenshots-neoshooter (google it)


i got the picture before using print screen now i need to know how to get it to go on this thread


----------



## Bobo

Lamilia said:
			
		

> i got the picture before using print screen now i need to know how to get it to go on this thread


go to photobucket.com and upload it


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Bobo said:
			
		

> go to photobucket.com and upload it



or imageshack.us; thats wat i use


----------



## redrider773

God, how many people are going to ask that? I mean, I know I did, but it's still annoying. Admin should post an announcement or something on how to do it. Anyway, here's mine:


----------



## redrider773

?? You guys cant see a pic there?


----------



## computerhakk

redrider773 said:
			
		

> ?? You guys cant see a pic there?


can see. too much icons.


----------



## 4W4K3

redrider773 said:
			
		

> ?? You guys cant see a pic there?



Can now, it was a "red x" before. Tried manually opening the page and "page could not be found" error. Must have been a problem with there database, it works now.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

hey redrider773 were did u get that


----------



## redrider773

computerhakk said:
			
		

> can see. too much icons.


Hey, got the space, why not use it?


----------



## redrider773

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> hey redrider773 were did u get that


the shell? http://en.crystalxp.net/ 
And could someone explain how to get those icons on the top?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

do i need a prgram to use it


----------



## redrider773

yes. its real quick, just follow directions. you can get it there


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok i did what skidude said to do but idnt work and i had the invader theam on from Ku-sama but when i tryed to do something it went back to windows classic theam then i unistalled the window blind and then tryed to put the invader tham back on and it didnt work then i downloaded the invader again and it went back to the classic so can guys help me to find a theam that works and thell me how to put it in cuz right now im on xp one

and i dont want to do what redrider773 said cuz i dont want to mass up my pc even more


----------



## skidude

redrider773 said:
			
		

> the shell? http://en.crystalxp.net/
> And could someone explain how to get those icons on the top?



Dude I tell u tomorrow.



> ok i did what skidude said to do but idnt work and i had the invader theam on from Ku-sama but when i tryed to do something it went back to windows classic theam then i unistalled the window blind and then tryed to put the invader tham back on and it didnt work then i downloaded the invader again and it went back to the classic so can guys help me to find a theam that works and thell me how to put it in cuz right now im on xp one



On windowblinds, did u import the theme onto the windowblinds, then u go down the list and select it, then hit "apply skin now". Did it even work at all?

I put the icon thing on top now:


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok i installed window blind 4 and i looked around and i cant find import

and for the stealth i downloaded it and do i have to install it or what


----------



## Gravityshot

Thats mine


----------



## kof2000




----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok my wincustom wont work when i hit apply the theam it goes to the windows classic theam and then wincoustom doesnt respond and then i have to hit alt ctrl del and end them then i have to right click and bring up proporties and switch it back to xp 
so can u help


----------



## computerhakk

what are all you guys having trouble about?

windowblinds?

i might be able to help, i customize my desktop on a daily basis. so if ya can fill me in, maybe i can help.


----------



## shupola

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> ok my wincustom wont work when i hit apply the theam it goes to the windows classic theam and then wincoustom doesnt respond and then i have to hit alt ctrl del and end them then i have to right click and bring up proporties and switch it back to xp
> so can u help




try a reinstall


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

let me explane myself
ok i have the latest version of windowblinds but i download a file from wincoustom and i do all the stuff that i need to do but when i go to apply it windowblind freezesand the desk top goes to windows classic then i have to end the program and then put xp back on 


and where do i download from on wincustom 
(DesktopX Themes)http://www.wincustomize.com/Skins.aspx?LibID=31
or(WindowBlinds)http://www.wincustomize.com/Skins.aspx?LibID=1
cuz i have been downloading from the windowblinds



and what desktop do u think looks the coolest and functional


----------



## computerhakk

well, desktopx is for DesktopX

and windowblinds is for windowblinds.

two seperate programs. desktopx is basically the same, probably more advnace since some will come with cursors, wallpapers, etc..

and for some reason, are you trying to link us to the file you were looking at? because i dont think it does that, it gives us many options, like when you click on the designated "windowblinds" category, or desktopx.

oh, and some windowblinds theme works for certain windowblinds version.

you said you have the latest version of windowblinds? 5 beta? then that is probably the newest one that was released with object desktop.

check the skins before you download them if they are compatible with 5 beta.


----------



## kof2000

i think it may be windowblinds or similar program that deleted my bliss theme. i have quite a few of them windowsblinds, litestep, winstyle, winfx etc.


----------



## Broken_Naols




----------



## skidude

Yeah, you have to be sure that the theme you are downloading is for Windowblinds. The stealthOS theme is for windowblinds, however some others may be for Desktop X. Download that and see if that works with the one you got.


----------



## onlinewilk

*Using Themes*

Themes are all well and good but that guy with the alienware themes on his laptop must have sooo much lag, like my alienware doesnt lag full stop but when i tried the theme on a dell 2400, she-ite, the poor thing almost died when doing normal stuff. i find some skins dont slow it down, personally i wanna know if anyone can tell me/gimme a hand/ help me make ma own task bar and start menu, i'm guessing its just simple image files but never too sure with stuff like this

hit me back if u have any help for us


----------



## skidude

That has got to be the most items in a startup menu I have ever seen.


----------



## computerhakk

wow do you have it like that on purpose? so much. but nice theme


----------



## lowcar100

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32119290865.jpg&s=x11

updated...


gotta love that theme lol.

the saddest part is that I notice a performance difference from this to when it has a different theme.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok so can some one give me a link to te latest version of windowblinds
and so i download from only from windowblinds and it has to be new or it wont work right 

and if the problem still happens is there another program to change the theam


----------



## shupola

^^ here you go:http://www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds/


----------



## skidude

If that doesnt work, try DesktopX
http://www.download.com/DesktopX/3000-2340_4-10422614.html?tag=lst-0-1


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok can i download the windowblind file theam to the desktop
and can i only download a certain amount of files from wincustom 
and last but not least witch is better windowblind od desktopx and witch works better


----------



## shupola

> witch is better windowblind od desktopx and witch works better



i personally like windowblinds better for themes, but i use desktopx for the widgets.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

skidude said:
			
		

> That has got to be the most items in a startup menu I have ever seen.



i never let mine get over 2 columns worth


----------



## The-Llamalizer

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> ok can i download the windowblind file theam to the desktop
> and can i only download a certain amount of files from wincustom
> and last but not least witch is better windowblind od desktopx and witch works better



if u make a free account w/ wincustomize, u can get more allowed downloads, and i prefer windowblinds as well

-sry for double post


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Thechefxxxv

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32619175777.png&s=x12

thats my sweeto mac. do you like the widgets? I can show you more!


----------



## Blue

> i never let mine get over 2 columns worth



Me either... I set it to scroll programs.. LOL.



> thats my sweeto mac. do you like the widgets? I can show you more!



Looks nice but it is too busy for me.


----------



## Thechefxxxv

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32619252348.png&s=x12
My active desktop! complete w/Safari, iChat, and iTunes!
notice the dock (start menu) at the bottom.

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32619271236.png&s=x12
my TONS of iTunes songs!


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Thechefxxxv said:
			
		

> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32619252348.png&s=x12
> My active desktop! complete w/Safari, iChat, and iTunes!
> notice the dock (start menu) at the bottom.
> 
> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32619271236.png&s=x12
> my TONS of iTunes songs!



sweet, ur reading my post in one of ur screenshots. awesome.


----------



## Thechefxxxv

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> sweet, ur reading my post in one of ur screenshots. awesome.



lol. Can anyone reccomend a program that lets me take screens in windows? i have yet to find one.


----------



## Blue

> lol. Can anyone reccomend a program that lets me take screens in windows? i have yet to find one.



There is no need for additional software. Simply hit the Print Screen button on your keyboard and then paste the image into Windows Paint.


----------



## Bobo

Blue said:
			
		

> There is no need for additional software. Simply hit the Print Screen button on your keyboard and then paste the image into Windows Paint.


Or you can get Neoshooter which does it at a click.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

or imageshack's quickshot. thats what i use. have it open, and hit one key that u can select to save it, and then u can even have it upload to imageshack automatically with another button. here's a link if u would like it (u need an imageshack account): http://reg.imageshack.us/content.php?page=quickshot


----------



## Bobo

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> or imageshack's quickshot. thats what i use. have it open, and hit one key that u can select to save it, and then u can even have it upload to imageshack automatically with another button. here's a link if u would like it (u need an imageshack account): http://reg.imageshack.us/content.php?page=quickshot


oh cool, I didn't even know that that existed.


----------



## skyhigh

nice sites


----------



## Blue

> Or you can get Neoshooter which does it at a click.



Well you could to simplify the process. But when the process is already so simple with no added software then I say why?


----------



## onlinewilk

*My new computer*


----------



## goobafish

Here's my baby


----------



## macdave

this is a really low res screen shot. sorry


----------



## i.Angel

Is that Black and White 2? J/w


----------



## dragon2309

just another update from me.....


----------



## The-Llamalizer

ive had so many changes that i havent posted cause it would simply be too much. i change so often. heres on of the 2 or 3 combos im using for the christmas season:


----------



## dragon2309

nice, i dont see firefox on that icon list there, dont you use it?


----------



## The-Llamalizer

its all i use. its the only one w/ a white arrow on it. i changed all my icons except some of the anti virus/spyware programs.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok qustion 
when i download a file from http://www.wincustomize.com/ 
do i have to unzip the file in to the program like desktop x 
and then will it work


----------



## Bobo

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> ok qustion
> when i download a file from http://www.wincustomize.com/
> do i have to unzip the file in to the program like desktop x
> and then will it work


What kind of file?  Windowblinds should find *.zip or *.wba files, you shouldn't need to unzip it if it is a skin....


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

yeah it wil either be a windowblind or a desktop x file 
and i ask cuz the last time i tryed window blind it wouldnt work so i was wondering 

ok i installed the a skin to windowblind and then i hit apply 
it tryed to do it but it wouldnt work and it went bak to windows 2000 syle 
so what is the problem


----------



## Bobo

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> it went bak to windows 2000


Are you using Win2K?  Or are you referring to Windows Classic Mode?

Are you sure that you have the right version of Windowblinds?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

im useing xp and yeah i mean classic 
and i have the lates version 
just in case can u give me the lates version


----------



## Bobo

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> im useing xp and yeah i mean classic
> and i have the lates version
> just in case can u give me the lates version


 
I doubt that there is one later

Did you open the file through Windows Explorer and choose open with, or open WindowBlinds and click install from dick?  The latter will be what you want to do.  Or, if you are lucky, like I seemed to be, the skins will appear (magically) in the display properties under the appearance tab.  This is very unlikely though, I don't know why it happened for me


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

well i jest downloaded a file from wincoustom (the areo) 
it is for desktop x and it was a zip file so i unziped it into the themes folder and so im going to try it soon so yeah 
ill get bak to u if it workes ok


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok this is the one i downloaded 
http://www.wincustomize.com/ViewSkin.aspx?SkinID=3409&LibID=31

i have it in but the task bar is not the same so do i need to do something else to it so that it will have the task bar likr the one in the pic


----------



## Bobo

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> well i jest downloaded a file from wincoustom (the areo)
> it is for desktop x and it was a zip file so i unziped it into the themes folder and so im going to try it soon so yeah
> ill get bak to u if it workes ok


Well actually I don't know anything about Desktop X, so i will leave that to you and go to bed now....I have school tomorrow and it is midnight...good thing my parents are asleep


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

yeah i understand i have to do a report for my history class and it is 9 here so good nite


----------



## computerhakk

this is my second desktop post.

*simple, transparent, n neutral only*. nothing fancy or icon-y
--hand made bg. black. me n my gf in the back. camera lense type thing in thr corner. potruding effect from adobe on the right to compliment objectdock.
--media player is winamp.
--theme is called 521, color scheme is minus. by sz1.
--windowblinds 5.


----------



## 34erd

What XP skin is that?  I really like it.  What program is it on?


----------



## computerhakk

question


			
				34erd said:
			
		

> What XP skin is that?  I really like it.  What program is it on?



answer


			
				computerhakk said:
			
		

> this is my second desktop post.
> 
> simple, transparent, n neutral only. nothing fancy or icon-y
> --hand made bg. black. me n my gf in the back. camera lense type thing in thr corner. potruding effect from adobe on the right to compliment objectdock.
> --media player is winamp.
> --theme is called 521, color scheme is minus. by sz1.
> --windowblinds 5.


----------



## Filip




----------



## Wilsonator

Here's mine:

http://img463.imageshack.us/img463/4679/untitled2ko.png


----------



## elmarcorulz

Ah, Flintoff, what a legend


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ummmm does any one know hae to use desktop x 
cuz i got this skin 
http://www.wincustomize.com/ViewSkin.aspx?SkinID=3409&LibID=31
and i can get the black task bar at the bottem


----------



## i.Angel

I REALLY like that... that's nice


----------



## Blue

I used to awhile ago spend hours on my desktop with customizing etc. My favorite program was Windowblinds and I started customizing with windows 98. However I have grown tired of spending all that time doing so but still insist on a very clean desktop.


----------



## shupola

hey blue,

what resolution is your monitor on? and what is the logitech icon for in your sys tray? speakers or mouse/keyboard?


----------



## Blue

> hey blue,
> 
> what resolution is your monitor on? and what is the logitech icon for in your sys tray? speakers or mouse/keyboard?



The resolution is 1280x1024 and the logitech icon is for both my mouse and keyboard.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

skidude said:
			
		

> I put the icon thing on top now:


were did u get the icon thing ?


----------



## Blue

> were did u get the icon thing ?



I know you are not asking me but... If you are reffering to the bar at the top with the icons it is called objectdock I believe and can be found here. http://www.wincustomize.com/index.aspx?u=0


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ohhhhhh ok yaeh i didnt know were to find it at that site 
and will i need a program to use it


----------



## Blue

If you look at the links on the left hand side you'll find it . On this page is a download link for the objectdock program http://www.wincustomize.com/Skins.aspx?LibID=29. You then can add and remove icons. You can even use it as a total replacement for the windows task bar when used correctly.


----------



## shupola

my dog. i hate that its such a small pic


----------



## Geoff

shupola said:
			
		

> my dog. i hate that its such a small pic



Well do you have it setup so it automatically resizes the images?


----------



## speedyink

my current one.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Blue said:
			
		

> If you look at the links on the left hand side you'll find it . On this page is a download link for the objectdock program http://www.wincustomize.com/Skins.aspx?LibID=29. You then can add and remove icons. You can even use it as a total replacement for the windows task bar when used correctly.



here's a not so roundabout way to the download:
http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

alright i finaly got my desk top to look the way i wanted 
*




*


----------



## zkiller

my desktop as it sits now.


----------



## Geoff

zkiller said:
			
		

> my desktop as it sits now.



Wrong thread there buddy, lol


----------



## The-Llamalizer

zkiller said:
			
		

> my desktop as it sits now.



allright smarta$$ lol 

i just changed my desktop, and i really like how it turned out:


----------



## dcharks

My desktop.


----------



## P11

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> alright i finaly got my desk top to look the way i wanted
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can you give me the link for that exact objectdock mod? Also im having problems setting up my weather reader....doesnt seem to accept my country code. (I live in Toronto, Ontario, Canada - Postal Code: M8V 4A9)


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

P11 said:
			
		

> Can you give me the link for that exact objectdock mod? Also im having problems setting up my weather reader....doesnt seem to accept my country code. (I live in Toronto, Ontario, Canada - Postal Code: M8V 4A9)


here u go http://www.wincustomize.com/download.aspx?LibID=29&SkinID=7056
yeah i wish my pic was bigger than that but photobucket was being a b****


----------



## P11

your link doesnt seem to work...


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

sry here it is again 
http://www.wincustomize.com/download.aspx?LibID=29&SkinID=7056
sry


----------



## P11

How do i load them?

Edit: Got it, Thanks


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

well do u have objectdock 
if u dont have the peogram then here
http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/ (get the free one)
if u do then unsip them into themes in ojectdock in stardock


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

here this might help 

1st go to prgrams and open stardock
then open objectdock 
then open themes 
and then nuzip the files into there


(sry for the 2nd comment)


----------



## P11

Think you could help me with the weather icon? doesnt seem to register anything in Canada....(Refer to my earlier post to view country, province, postal code)

Thanks


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

right click it and then type ur zip codes in there 
it gets the info from the weather channel (www.weather.com)

and do u have a zip code
if u dont then type in the conutry code


----------



## P11

I've tried my postal code: (M8V4A9), and also my country code (1). Neither work.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ohh well then i dont know sry


----------



## skidude

P11 said:
			
		

> I've tried my postal code: (M8V4A9), and also my country code (1). Neither work.




Im pretty sure it only works for US postal codes.


----------



## Bobo

Here is my current desktop (which I change more often than I should)


----------



## P11

skidude said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure it only works for US postal codes.



Thanks for your help, but i found a fix. There is another Docklet called Weather XML which is a mod for the current docklet that enabled all zip codes worldwide.


----------



## zkiller

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> allright smarta$$ lol


 sorry, i couldn't resist.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

i understand


----------



## yaMI pleHouY

This is my desktop(s). I'm running two monitors. The reason there's a b unch of black at the bottom of the one on the left is, because it's running at a much lower res. What can I say, it was free.


----------



## MatrixEVO

I don't think that I have done this yet, so here is my desktop (I am all about static simplicity):


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> I don't think that I have done this yet, so here is my desktop (I am all about static simplicity):


Why dont you insert the full image?  

Anyways, heres mine:





I really dont like "simple", since its much easier to click on an icon on the desktop then going through the start menu or random folders.


----------



## MatrixEVO

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> I really dont like "simple", since its much easier to click on an icon on the desktop then going through the start menu or random folders.



I have alot of shortcuts and folders and subfolders in my quick launch, I don't mind having to click 2 more times then you do.


----------



## Blue

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by geoff5093
> I really dont like "simple", since its much easier to click on an icon on the desktop then going through the start menu or random folders.
> 
> 
> I have alot of shortcuts and folders and subfolders in my quick launch, I don't mind having to click 2 more times then you do.



I create menus when possible. All my games and other apps are launched via menus I have created in my taskbar. Also I'm able to create menus that I can launch via a button press on my keyboard.

Here is an example, works for me.


----------



## Geoff

Heres my new desktop:





I love christmas, can you tell? lol


----------



## MatrixEVO

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> How do you create folders like that with the word "games" or "other" next to it?


Go to: C:\Documents and Settings\(USER)\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch Then create a new folder.

EXAMPLE:


----------



## XHotxEx791




----------



## shupola

XHotxEx791, awesome screenshot of ms flight sim


----------



## Blue

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by geoff5093
> How do you create folders like that with the word "games" or "other" next to it?
> 
> Go to: C:\Documents and Settings\(USER)\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch Then create a new folder.



Or if You don't use quicklaunch (which I don't). Create a folder anywhere (I like My Documents folder) and give it a name (Games as an example)... Then right click on your taskbar, goto toolbars, New Toolbar. Goto were you created your folder and choose it as your new toolbar.


----------



## alyoob

i got it with my aol software


----------



## alyoob

Rambo said:
			
		

> Where can I get motion backgrounds/wallpapers that change every 5 mins or so? For XP Pro by the way....
> 
> Oh yeah, and also, I see people with these lovely desktop themes and all  have is the blue and green one (default?), sliver one (that's ok..) and......Olive green!! (eeeughhh, horrible scheme to me...). I only have three? Is there an online resource where they share schemes that peple have made?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rambo.



i got it with my aol software


----------



## CmoAMD

Hey Yami what messenger was that?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Heres mine:


----------



## Blue

> Heres mine:



Tiny


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Blue said:
			
		

> Tiny



just cuz u want to read his conversation... lOL


----------



## yaMI pleHouY

CmoAMD said:
			
		

> Hey Yami what messenger was that?


I use two messengers, Gaim and Xfire. Gaim is just you're run of the mill all in one messenger. Xfire is a messenger that allows you to talk to people while playing games. It's also easier to find the servers your friends are on. If you have the game installed it'll let you join them by clicking a button. It's a handy program to have, if you're a gamer that is.


----------



## Blue

> just cuz u want to read his conversation... lOL


----------



## Travo925




----------



## Motoxrdude

Alright heres a larger Image


----------



## P11

Heres mine:


----------



## MatrixEVO

XHotxEx791 said:
			
		

> <<Cluttered Desktop Image>>



How can you stand having all those icons? If I had that, I would most likely hyperventalate and my head would pop.


----------



## skidude

Since I change mine so much, here is my current one:


----------



## Blue

Travo925 said:
			
		

>



A fine example of an organized desktop.


----------



## i.Angel

Haha... I can't stand having all these games everywhere and music files scattered all over the desktop like my friends do. I have like 4 folders... 1 for gaming, music, system tools and a misc. one


----------



## pc club guy

*my baby*


----------



## Travo925

Blue said:
			
		

> A fine example of an organized desktop.



why thank you


----------



## Geoff

Heres my new updated desktop:


----------



## skidude

Nice, very festive Geoff


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Nice, very festive Geoff


TY, i love christmas


----------



## shupola

Travo925 said:
			
		

>




what kind of widget r u using to make your icons look like that? link please?

i have the windows vista theme on mine, and i want the icons.


----------



## Travo925

shupola said:
			
		

> what kind of widget r u using to make your icons look like that? link please?
> 
> i have the windows vista theme on mine, and i want the icons.



well, the widgets that are on there are konfabulator...but the icons were just icons that i found and set as them, i can't find the link for 'em, but i still have them, so if you want i'll send them to you, you can pm me your email or w/e


.,..or by the icons on the bottom of the start menu?

if that's so.... it's no widget, just windows xp itself....

-you "unlock your task bar"
-enable quick launch
-then just drag the quick launch "under" the start menu.
-then "relock your task bar"
if that's too vague, tell me and i'll go step by step...


----------



## pc club guy

*new look*

i saw trevo's icons and i said, maybe i should change my icons too, so i went to look for some good ones and i found the exact same ones. i must say my theme looks real good.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Geoff, where did you get your cool christmas theme from?


----------



## Bobo

Christmas theme--wincustomize.com


----------



## Geoff

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Geoff, where did you get your cool christmas theme from?


http://www.wincustomize.com/ViewSkin.aspx?SID=1&SkinID=3702&LibID=1

I also got my background from there, but cant find it.


----------



## ChuckBales

Start bar is set to auto-hide normally 1400x1050


----------



## dragon2309

an update on my current desktop state


----------



## B-MAN

My 2 Desktops






Yes that is kde compiling :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( 






The little console thingie in the 2nd desktop is tilda... its a drop down console like in games. With a push of the button(keyboard) it (dis)appears.


----------



## dragon2309

can anyone point me in the direction of that windows vista theme that i had in my desktop post a few posts back. Window Blinds went screwy and i lost all the themes and i want it back, i know its out there on the web somewhere but i cant find it.

Thanks, dragon2309


----------



## pc club guy

just go to wincustomize.com and search: vista and all vista stuff come up


----------



## dragon2309

i did that but i cant find it on there. i know some other people on this forum are suing it, so if anyone could just go into there windowblinds directory and email it to me i ould be much obliged.....

dragon2309


----------



## LongLiveTheRepublic

just too bad i cant put mine here :/ or can i? 2560 x 1600 lol


----------



## gamerman4

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v351/draken138/1d45b533.jpg
This is Windows XP not Mac


----------



## helmie

I had to search a lot to find this theme a lot, dragon has it now too!





Click for larger image


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

heres mine. pretty simple. maybe i should change the icons er somin. lol


----------



## computerhakk

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> i did that but i cant find it on there. i know some other people on this forum are suing it, so if anyone could just go into there windowblinds directory and email it to me i ould be much obliged.....
> 
> dragon2309


crystalxp.net


----------



## rjkengr

i'm having trouble getting the wincustomize blinds to work.  I can't seem to get the files to run.  If someone could send me a pm or something walking me through the installation, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## skidude

Mine, nothing special:


----------



## Travo925

skidude said:
			
		

> Mine, nothing special:




gasp....icons!  

i like that theme, and i see you get some good Doom95 action


----------



## Travo925

...updated desktop


----------



## skidude

Travo925 said:
			
		

> gasp....icons!



I like to have acess to my games quickly, some people dont like any icons, but I dont mind them  



> i like that theme, and i see you get some good Doom95 action



Thanks, I like the theme too, its really cool. But yeah, nothing beats a rousing keyboard-only FPS!!


----------



## Travo925

skidude said:
			
		

> I like to have acess to my games quickly, some people dont like any icons, but I dont mind them
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I like the theme too, its really cool. But yeah, nothing beats a rousing keyboard-only FPS!!




lmao, who would want to aim up and down anyway?


----------



## skidude

I know, when the computer will do it for you!


----------



## Bobo

rjkengr said:
			
		

> i'm having trouble getting the wincustomize blinds to work.



Same here.  Whenever I try to run Windowblinds, it says the computer has to be rebooted.  Then it reboots the computer, I try to run it, and it says the computer has to be rebooted.  And so on.  This is the latest download from Wincustomize.com.  Does anybody know what is going on


----------



## Geoff

Heres mine, since christmas is over i had to get rid of my christmas theme.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

5imple is a nice skin geoff.

in regards to the troubles people are having with windowblinds, sorry, i have never had any issues, so i really cant help. the only thing i can suggest is a reinstall of the program.


----------



## rjkengr

i can't get the .wba files to run on my os.  is there something else i need to dl?  i'm trying to get the ones of wincustomize.com


----------



## skidude

.wba files are windowblinds files, so download windowblinds, import the skin to it, and apply.


----------



## rjkengr

that would make sense.  i'm a little new at this if you can't tell.


----------



## Travo925

rjkengr said:
			
		

> i can't get the .wba files to run on my os.  is there something else i need to dl?  i'm trying to get the ones of wincustomize.com



what os are you using?      and you need to download windowblinds to use .wbas


----------



## rjkengr

i got it working thanks.  i'm currently running x-pirate.


----------



## skidude

Cool, post a pic of it!


----------



## Jiffyman

*My Desktop*

Heres my desktop


----------



## rjkengr

mine is along the same lines as yours


----------



## rjkengr

you can't tell from the picture but my icons are also planets.


----------



## skidude

Can you make that pic bigger? Try using imageshack


----------



## computerhakk

very spacey. nice.

im not sure about this, but is anyone familiar with samurize?
if so, let me know


----------



## Filip

my new smooth desktop


----------



## loeakaodas

Wow, I haven't been here in a long time


----------



## computerhakk

loeakaodas said:
			
		

> Wow, I haven't been here in a long time


really feelin' the background. mind telling me where you got it from? or if you created it?


----------



## Blue

> I like to have acess to my games quickly, some people dont like any icons, but I dont mind them



Ditto! 







In case anyone asks. I'm not using any programs for that skin.


----------



## Filip

Blue said:
			
		

> In case anyone asks. I'm not using any programs for that skin.



me neither, i found a way how to change themes without programs like Windows Blinds or Style XP


----------



## dragon2309

just an update from me, nice and tidy, and yes, i made that background,






*<modesty>*_good isnt it_*</modesty>*


----------



## Travo925

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> me neither, i found a way how to change themes without programs like Windows Blinds or Style XP



would you mind sharing?


----------



## ReturnToEmpire

Praetor said:
			
		

> I would post mine but a screenshot doesnt justify the 3d animation.


wonder what hes got, probably his animated supermodel girlfriend doing a striptease, yea Praetor is pimp.


----------



## Travo925




----------



## fatal1ty_fan

if i make an account on wincustom is it free


----------



## Bobo

Here's mine






The Steelers are going all the way this year!!!


----------



## Filip

Travo925 said:
			
		

> would you mind sharing?



i dunno if its legal, cuz you have to patch a windows xp file


----------



## DaShit

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> i dunno if its legal, cuz you have to patch a windows xp file



yea its legal, but everybody already knows about it prolly, are you talkin about the uxtheme patcher?


----------



## Filip

DaShit said:
			
		

> yea its legal, but everybody already knows about it prolly, are you talkin about the uxtheme patcher?



yes


----------



## The-Llamalizer

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> if i make an account on wincustom is it free



yea. there are different levels of membership, and there is a free one.


----------



## Travo925

*Updated again...


----------



## ReturnToEmpire

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> my new smooth desktop


where do they take those pics of the hills? thats crazy. and where do u find those desktops online?


----------



## Merky Works

thats the windows media default desktop i thought


----------



## Filip

ReturnToEmpire said:
			
		

> where do they take those pics of the hills? thats crazy. and where do u find those desktops online?


heres a direct link to the *theme* and if u are not using any programs to change themes patch the *uxtheme.dll* file


----------



## rwesq15

Here's mine, I'm new here
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c236/rwesq15/SP32-20060108-150003.jpg


----------



## Travo925

rwesq15 said:
			
		

> Here's mine, I'm new here
> http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c236/rwesq15/SP32-20060108-150003.jpg



welcome


----------



## Veurruckte

*Resurrects thread*

I accidently made a thread the same as this in computer chat. Since I didn't expect a thread this hot to be 4 pages back.

http://www.geocities.com/veurruckte/poopbox.jpg

I'm running slackware, freebsd, and windows on this computer. I may take a screenshot of windows later.


----------



## dragon2309

another update from em, and yes, jan you may recognise the background, that cos i stole the green version of it from your site and then fiddled with HUE/SATURATION in photoshop, lol, sorry


----------



## Veurruckte

Nice desktop dragon2309.

Wallpaper is pretty damn fine too.


----------



## computerhakk

very nice customization, i'd like to see how your windows look like. i was always impressed with linux distros, however i was never able to properly use it.


----------



## Veurruckte

Thanks computerhakk. That's one of the reasons that I believe at the current time, it will be impossible for linux to overtake windows on the desktop. In order to be efficient, you have to learn a lot(Which is something most people would rather not do).

If you need any ebooks on linux or anything else, PM me. I'm always willing to help out a fellow computer enthusiast  .


----------



## superfreak




----------



## georgi0u




----------



## bigsaucybob

georgi0u said:
			
		

>



i used to have that background. made it on photoshop, easy.

superfreak: get rid of aim triton its a terrible program and starts all these aolsoftware.exe tasks in the backgroudn.


----------



## computerhakk

wow, what is your screen size. you have a gazillion icons.

i guess people prefer it to be organized on the desktop then on somewhere else like the start menu. but nice customization georgi0u


----------



## Raditz




----------



## Veurruckte

http://www.geocities.com/veurruckte/windozer.png

Nothing really special.


----------



## H-Bomb

Bit boring i know


----------



## georgi0u

Big Saucy Bob - Nice background, yea pretty easy to make, just a bunch of lense flairs and filters...

Computerhakk - Its a 1280x1024, and yea i like it all on the desktop....


----------



## vanp1992

Heres mine Resolution is 1280x1024 image resized


----------



## Yue

Thts mine, i made the background


----------



## Yue

sorry fireblade, it was my first reall attempt so fraid not


----------



## mrgeorgedude

are there any sites for older windows systems (like 98) i wanna customize my old computer but cant find much


----------



## whateverd

Where can i get that transparent taskbar? It's tight.


----------



## vanp1992

WindowBlinds 5.0 or higher


----------



## The-Llamalizer

why does clicking page 74 link me right back to page 73?


----------



## Dr Studly

here it is!!!!
digital blasphemy membership 

here is one(in use now):




and here is another (vista icon package and vista visual style) :


----------



## The_Other_One

New background...  Not sure if I want the original red and black or this...


----------



## 34erd

Ultra Original  






Yeah I know I have to clean up my desktop.  Or get a higher resolution display lol.


----------



## Motoxrdude

34erd said:
			
		

> Ultra Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know I have to clean up my desktop.  Or get a higher resolution display lol.


Got icons?


----------



## Geoff

34erd, since you have alot of games i think you'll find it easier to try what i did.  





Secondly, why would you keep icons for AOL, QuickTime, AvRack, and Java on your desktop?


----------



## The_Other_One

34erd said:
			
		

> Ultra Original



Hey, my laptop just had a black background for a few months


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

hey geoff how do u do that?


----------



## tomb08uk

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> hey geoff how do u do that?


Just right click on the task bar and select Toolbars>New Toolbar and add the folder you weant to appear. If you want to do what the above user had done then create a folder say in c: windows and call it games for example, then in that folder apply all shortcuts to all ur games, then just select it from the Toolbars>New Toolbar browse screen..


Understand?


----------



## Geoff

tomb08uk said:
			
		

> Just right click on the task bar and select Toolbars>New Toolbar and add the folder you weant to appear. If you want to do what the above user had done then create a folder say in c: windows and call it games for example, then in that folder apply all shortcuts to all ur games, then just select it from the Toolbars>New Toolbar browse screen..
> 
> 
> Understand?


thats what i did, but i made a folder in my documents called "Games", and i put shorcuts to games in there, so when you click on that it displays all of my game shortcuts.


----------



## Splinter

theres my desktop prety normal and boring... lol


----------



## jancz3rt

*Mine*







I have custom-made all my icons as well as the wallpaper 

JAN


----------



## Rip_Uk

pretty stylish jan.


----------



## God of Black Flame

my desktop, customized (with my VERY outdated corel photo-paint 6) from one i found so that it's a mirror image of my case lighting and has my computer's name at the top.


----------



## whateverd

God of Black Flame, did you use WindowBlinds(or any other program out there) for that transparent taskbar?


----------



## Bobo

whateverd said:
			
		

> God of Black Flame, did you use WindowBlinds(or any other program out there) for that transparent taskbar?



I use my Nvidia drivers to have a transparent taskbar, I don't know if Windowblinds can do it.


----------



## sweetcheeks69

Bobo said:
			
		

> I have the silver theme, I don't know where people get diff ones?



Hi there,

I have downloaded this freeware from Alienware and it's a pretty basic theme manager.  It gives you the links to download loads of themes from WinCustomize.com.  I've downloaded the whole of the AlienWare suite and the whole lot looks sweet.  You get different themes for your taskbars and your windows and a few free animated WMP skins.  Have a look... http://www.alienware.com/intro_pages/invader.aspx


----------



## dragon2309

heres my lates what do you all think, i made the background myself:


----------



## sweetcheeks69

*Post My Desktop*

Hi all,

Here is my desktop:

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f297/filthyangel83/desktop.jpg

I love the Mac-style object dock and the new sidebar-widgety-type-things...

The wallpaper is courtesy of Alienware.


----------



## sweetcheeks69

computerhakk said:
			
		

> go here..
> 
> osx.portraitofakite.com/logon.htm



<slightly off topic>

Granted, this skin thing looks great, but if you check through the details of the product, it does stipulate that everything about it is uninstallable (if that's a word)  I'm sure it would be possible to remove with a complete restore, but for something of an amateur, it may be more trouble than it's worth.  Plus, you can pick up a free mini-mac at hundreds of websites across the web if it's what you REALLY want


----------



## Dylanj123

This is mine changed it last night
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f259/write2dj/Desktop.jpg


----------



## whateverd

Bobo said:
			
		

> I use my Nvidia drivers to have a transparent taskbar, I don't know if Windowblinds can do it.


Thanks for your reply. My laptop has ATi - I checked its driver and it doesn't seem to have a function to make the taskbar transparent.  I messed around the uxtheme thing some time ago so my current taskbar is Lunatic (metallic compact thin) so I reckon it shouldn't be much of a hassle to change it to transparent?
Somebody here has got to know how to do this without using a program... that transparent taskbar is so beautiful I'm getting a boner or something.  Please help.

[Edit]
Nevermind. I figured it out. So. Happy.


----------



## kof2000

right after a format cuz sata ports came off my raid 0 and wont go back XD = new mobo


----------



## Arctic388

how'd you get my girls pic ?


----------



## dragon2309

lol, very funny, an updated one from me, thats nVidias official SLi wallpaper.






dragon


----------



## holyjunk

kof2000 said:
			
		

> right after a format cuz sata ports came off my raid 0 and wont go back XD = new mobo


yoyoyo can u tell me where u got this theme and how to get it much appreciated please


----------



## Dr Studly

here are some updated ones of mine... 






aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand this one





and dragon, where did u get that visual stlyle?


----------



## dragon2309

its the Windows Royale Theme, the one for media center, i used it through window blins, then made the start button smaller, as you can see, and made the taskbar bigger, cos thats how i like it, lol

dragon


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

*..*

Here are my 3 comps Desktops.. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## thebeginning

here's my current desktop, sorry if it's a bit big...






i happen to like cameras.


----------



## elmarcorulz

>


I love Evo's! Although your ones pretty old, get an Evo 9 wallpaper, you'll notice no different though


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Yeah, I need to find a new wallpaper for that machine. Its the US version as well...


----------



## Dr Studly

wow! windows 98? i used to have that...


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

*98..*

Yep, Thats my old P2, so I havent bothered updated the OS on it... I'm not even sure if it could handle XP or not? Oh, well.. I only use it as a file server and for some lite-neting...


----------



## calumn

This is my desktop
http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/2816/desktop8qh.jpg
I like it
If you zoom in a bit it has its proper resolution


----------



## apj101

Sacrinyellow5 said:
			
		

> Yep, Thats my old P2, so I havent bothered updated the OS on it... I'm not even sure if it could handle XP or not? Oh, well.. I only use it as a file server and for some lite-neting...


it will handle xp, not very well, but it will work.

Would consider xp lite though


----------



## dragon2309

calumn said:
			
		

> This is my desktop
> http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/2816/desktop8qh.jpg
> I like it
> If you zoom in a bit it has its proper resolution


i really dont know whether to laugh or cry, lol.


----------



## MIK3daG33K

Here is my desktop . .


----------



## helmie

MIK3daG33K said:
			
		

> Here is my desktop . .



Hey, thats sweet! Where did you get the monior program from, it looks great, plenty of information on it!


----------



## MIK3daG33K

helmie said:
			
		

> Hey, thats sweet! Where did you get the monior program from, it looks great, plenty of information on it!



Its called Rainmeter. Its a knock off of Rainlender, which Blue already mentioned.


----------



## holyjunk

how do u take a pic of ur desktop?


----------



## MIK3daG33K

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> how do u take a pic of ur desktop?



Prt Scn, the button should be on the right hand side of your keyboard at the top. Then paste the picture in Paint, or Photoshop or where ever.


----------



## holyjunk

thx


----------



## i.Angel

...And then where do you go to get your picture?


----------



## holyjunk

like photobucket.com


----------



## Geoff

i.Angel said:
			
		

> ...And then where do you go to get your picture?


open MS Paint, and press CTRL+V.


----------



## holyjunk

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> open MS Paint, and press CTRL+V.


lol i thought hosting it my bad


----------



## SFR

*my very simple desktop....*


----------



## elmarcorulz

An Enzo, nice choice


----------



## sweetcheeks69

Here's my latest:

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f297/filthyangel83/desktop2.jpg

Made this on PhotoPlus!10...  I like it anyways...


----------



## elmarcorulz

My latest one


----------



## georgi0u




----------



## Shiwen

This is my current desktop:





And this is a cool desktop I had maybe 2 years ago.


----------



## jbrown456

Still have the Blue start bar, and, oh my, is that bittorrent running. 
And for once, i'm actually downloading linux distros!


----------



## Blue

A very simple and clean desktop








> Its called Rainmeter. Its a knock off of Rainlender, which Blue already mentioned.



Yea I use rainlender on my wifes notebook PC. Does it's job pretty well.


----------



## Filip

Nice, but I dont like the tray icons, I usually have only the clock, nice and smooth.

EDIT: lol, bluetiful


----------



## Dr Studly

Blue said:
			
		

> A very simple and clean desktop


is that the Royal_Five_Color_Mod??? i have a bunch like that but not one in that color shade


and elmarcorulz, where'd u get that google one???


----------



## i.Angel

I know how to take a picture of my desktop, but how do I find the picture?


----------



## Blue

> is that the Royal_Five_Color_Mod??? i have a bunch like that but not one in that color shade



Yes it's the Ergo color of the "Royal_Five_ColorMod"



> I know how to take a picture of my desktop, but how do I find the picture?



Hit Start then "Run" then type in "mspaint" without the quotes. Click on "Edit" then "Paste"

You can then save it wherever you like.


----------



## i.Angel

All it gives me is a small, blank picture page... 

I'm running old 2000 if that matters


----------



## SFR

Anybody notice anything different about MY Start Menu? (post 778)


----------



## 34erd

Gotta change a couple of things, but you guys get the idea I'm going for:





Do most of you guys have the full version of windowblinds?


----------



## Dr Studly

SFR said:
			
		

> Anybody notice anything different about MY Start Menu? (post 778)


yea that is pretty cool wut u did to ur start menu... have you done that with any over visual styles... IMO the colors don't really match the picture tho... you might like these visual sytles, the black/gray one would look pretty sweet with that picture... and you might b able to make the SFR in the start menu... 

anyway here are my latest desktop looks... (i change them ALOT!):


----------



## Flipper




----------



## Dr Studly

34erd said:
			
		

> Do most of you guys have the full version of windowblinds?


no, i don't like windows blinds... i just get visual styles and put them in the windows theme folder...

and flipper u sure got alot of programs running...idk if anyone noticed how many i have...lol


----------



## baseballplayer217

i have been looking on a tutorial on how to make the quick launch on both sides.  i see some of you guys have. i was wondering how you do that cause i have a lot and would like to spread them out on both sides.


----------



## Flipper

That would be really cool to do! Same here!

Also yeah...I do have alotprograms...oh well.


----------



## Dr Studly

Flipper said:
			
		

> That would be really cool to do! Same here!
> 
> Also yeah...I do have alotprograms...oh well.


evr heard of msconfig 
when u have lots of programs open it slows ur PC down...


----------



## Flipper

Doesn't slow my PC down at all...I can't even tell...doesn't matter when you have more than 384MB RAM 

No Offense.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Nothing too special


----------



## TEKKA

Cool Theme motoxrdude.


----------



## Blue

> All it gives me is a small, blank picture page...
> 
> I'm running old 2000 if that matters



you did the copy paste? I'm pretty sure that should work the same in windows 2000.



> Anybody notice anything different about MY Start Menu? (post 778)



Yes I noticed . That's fun. I used to change mine to say different things. changed it in the registry in Win98. But I believe with XP I used a small file that I downloaded. Not sure if it where a .reg file or not, it where awhile back now. Knew one where you go change what was said after the time in the system tray also. Instead of AM or PM you could change it to say anything you wanted.


----------



## SFR

Blue said:
			
		

> Yes I noticed . That's fun. I used to change mine to say different things. changed it in the registry in Win98. But I believe with XP I used a small file that I downloaded. Not sure if it where a .reg file or not, it where awhile back now. Knew one where you go change what was said after the time in the system tray also. Instead of AM or PM you could change it to say anything you wanted.


 
Yeah, it was quite simple... one change to explorer.exe and walla... but I cant go into any more detail...


----------



## jbrown456

SFR said:
			
		

> Anybody notice anything different about MY Start Menu? (post 778)


Lol, nice start button. 

They said how to do that in Smart Computing in like 2003.


----------



## jbrown456

How do you people make your start bars all fancy, mine is still the plain blue, I have windowblinds, but none of the themes are nice like yours.


----------



## Blue

jbrown456 said:
			
		

> How do you people make your start bars all fancy, mine is still the plain blue, I have windowblinds, but none of the themes are nice like yours.



You just have to find and download the right windowblind skins is all .. Although a few of us are not skinning with windowblinds or any program for that matter. Some of us have replaced the theme.dll file so that skins made for apps like styleXP will work using no additional software. As for me, nothing fancy about my desktop but I think it's nice and clean and definitely nicer to look at then the regular Windows Themes. If your using windowblinds i'm sure you'll find nice skins from http://www.wincustomize.com/index.aspx?u=0. There are a bunch of really  nice ones.

Edit:

I've always liked the metal theme but never cared for the way the green start button appeared. Here is a different version of the metal look.


----------



## Dr Studly

Blue said:
			
		

> You just have to find and download the right windowblind skins is all .. Although a few of us are not skinning with windowblinds or any program for that matter. Some of us have replaced the theme.dll file so that skins made for apps like styleXP will work using no additional software. As for me, nothing fancy about my desktop but I think it's nice and clean and definitely nicer to look at then the regular Windows Themes. If your using windowblinds i'm sure you'll find nice skins from http://www.wincustomize.com/index.aspx?u=0. There are a bunch of really  nice ones.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I've always liked the metal theme but never cared for the way the green start button appeared. Here is a different version of the metal look.






whered u get that theme?

and here is my desktop right now... with some groovy transparency...


----------



## baballin328

is that the vista beta? or a theme that looks like vista?


----------



## SFR

jbrown456 said:
			
		

> Lol, nice start button.
> 
> They said how to do that in Smart Computing in like 2003.


 
Thanks...

I try and find my own way of doing things and try not to copy someone elses idea... I am, however, intrigued as to whether or not the way Smart Computing changed the Start Button text is easier than my way.


----------



## computerhakk

baballin328 said:
			
		

> is that the vista beta? or a theme that looks like vista?


most likely a look alike. vista is totally different.

nice backgrounds. 

I think it'll be so cool if we had our own customizing windows section in the thread. haha.


----------



## DKdeadly

how do you take the picture of the desktop?


----------



## bigsaucybob

DKdeadly said:
			
		

> how do you take the picture of the desktop?



Print Screen button.


----------



## Crazydude185

lol i thought everyone knew how to take a screen shot =p... jk jk


----------



## Dr Studly

baballin328 said:
			
		

> is that the vista beta? or a theme that looks like vista?


its a vista look-a-like theme... it is one of the best ones out there tho...



			
				computerhakk said:
			
		

> most likely a look alike. vista is totally different.


yeap


			
				computerhakk said:
			
		

> I think it'll be so cool if we had our own customizing windows section in the thread. haha.


yea that would be cool!



			
				computerhakk said:
			
		

> nice backgrounds.


thanks... i get almost all my backrounds from 
www.digitalblasphemy.com
i have a membership there so get all the pictures in all the sizes... so if ur a CF member and you see a picture you like from there and you want a full desktop size, just PM me, and i'll hook you up with it...

Pce
Caleb


----------



## DKdeadly

yea i know but i dont know why it doesint work i press it and then wat ?


----------



## DKdeadly

and do you guys know any nice desktop themes?


----------



## Lamilia

DKdeadly said:
			
		

> and do you guys know any nice desktop themes?


you know there's this wonderful thing called the edit key. I'm uploading a pic of my desktop right now because I think its awesome. Did I ever put that one of the $200 computer I had up?


----------



## computerhakk

DKdeadly said:
			
		

> yea i know but i dont know why it doesint work i press it and then wat ?


once you press the button, go into your prefered image editing program. like, Paint.

then paste it. CTRL+V and then just save it as a .jpg or whatever format you like.


----------



## Lamilia

I just changed the desktop icon to a green hard drive looking thing. Thats a final fantasy 7: advent children theme if any one was wondering.


----------



## Rip_Uk

Lamilia said:
			
		

> I just changed the desktop icon to a green hard drive looking thing. Thats a final fantasy 7 theme if any one was wondering.




can you let me know where to get that pls.


----------



## Lamilia

Rip_Uk said:
			
		

> can you let me know where to get that pls.


nah there'd be too many people with it then  . I think it was like deviantart.com or something. When you download it you get the background with the windows blind skin


----------



## Bobo

My desktop now on my lappy is Dremples, and on my desktop I have about 50 pics with a background switcher.


----------



## computermaineack

here's  my desktop....it's a bit full at the moment =)
Because some files are of a personal nature, i've blacked out the file name.


----------



## gamerman4

This one is a new and improved version of the one I submitted a while back. I created the background by myself using Softimage|XSI 4.0. I tried to get the least cluttered and most streamline desktop I could get. I rarely go to the start menu and most programs require only 1 or 2 clicks to open. All visible icons are single-clicked. The sidebar opens by a mouseover and i click on what category of program and click the program. I think XP should have done this a long time ago. This theme is using FlyakiteOSX 3.0.


----------



## baballin328

where do you get the vista look-a-like theme?


----------



## Dr Studly

this is what i am using... (vista look-alike)


----------



## baballin328

how do you download it and is there an english version?


----------



## DKdeadly

here's mine


----------



## Rip_Uk

Lamilia said:
			
		

> nah there'd be too many people with it then  . I think it was like deviantart.com or something. When you download it you get the background with the windows blind skin



lol, thanks anyway ill have a look.


----------



## Dr Studly

DKdeadly said:
			
		

> here's mine


whos the chick?


----------



## DKdeadly

she's hot right 

I know her she is a model


----------



## jimmymac

one of many pics that i change from time to time


----------



## The-Llamalizer

heres mine. theres been tons of other desktop combos ive used since i last posted, but i just havent bothered to take the trouble and post em:


----------



## CmoAMD

^^ Tv Guide!?!?! Siiiicckkness!!!


----------



## Apokarteron

heres mine:


----------



## Motoxrdude

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> heres mine:


Got enough icons?


----------



## DKdeadly

i see that many people have tons of programs open do you really use them all because those programs slow you down badly?

idk on my old system i could only run about 30 and on the new one in my sign i run 250 but it takes it without any lag


----------



## Ku-sama

Lol, Apokarton has a FEAR crack on his desktop, id say he's a little illeagle


----------



## computerhakk

right click>arrange icons by>name

hehe why are they all over the place. i thought it was suppose to make an "S" at first.. 

haha j/k. nice work area. Just plain o xp


----------



## CutieWitBooty

what program is that with the tv guide and the cool weather thing.  I have the sidebar that but that one looks alot cooler


----------



## zanatos

Which site do I got to, to post my desktop?


----------



## The-Llamalizer

CmoAMD said:
			
		

> ^^ Tv Guide!?!?! Siiiicckkness!!!





			
				CutieWitBooty said:
			
		

> what program is that with the tv guide and the cool weather thing.  I have the sidebar that but that one looks alot cooler



the program is the Yahoo! Widgets Engine. The weather widget comes w/ it. the guide widget is called TV Tracker

LINKS:
Yahoo! Widget Engine: http://widgets.yahoo.com/
TV Tracker: 
http://www2.konfabulator.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11788&hl=tv+tracker



			
				zanatos said:
			
		

> Which site do I got to, to post my desktop?


i use imageshack.us


----------



## Burgerbob

heres my desktop-


----------



## ArmedPsycho

*Post your desktop!*


----------



## Dr Studly

there is an old thread about this.... but if u resurrected that people would blame you anyway... so i guess it is sime to make anew one...


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yea, there is already a thread about this. Just go ahead and resurect it.


----------



## MyCattMaxx




----------



## tweaker

I'd post one of mine, but I don't wanna get banned.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Oooooo.
I have more games to install yet. just havn't gotten around to it.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Hyper_Kagome said:
			
		

> Oooooo.
> I have more games to install yet. just havn't gotten around to it.


Heh, maple story....


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I havn't played that for so long... I migfht get back into it actually, but, as long as Diablo II is keeping me entertained, it'll just collect dust in the meantime.


----------



## ArmedPsycho

tweaker said:
			
		

> I'd post one of mine, but I don't wanna get banned.


Moderator get banned??   nice joke...
Post it!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

ArmedPsycho said:
			
		

> Moderator get banned??   nice joke...
> Post it!



You, have one scary sounding game on your desktop....


----------



## ArmedPsycho

Hyper_Kagome said:
			
		

> You, have one scary sounding game on your desktop....


hm... Painkiller?   It is not so scary!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

ArmedPsycho said:
			
		

> hm... Painkiller?   It is not so scary!



Nope, but, you know which I'm reffuring too. 
=)


----------



## ArmedPsycho

Hyper_Kagome said:
			
		

> Nope, but, you know which I'm reffuring too.
> =)


maybe you are talking about CoD. ww2 was scary yes..


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Haha... yeah, sure... that game.


----------



## mat2317

View attachment 1176

crap quality :/


----------



## Holiday

Here's mine


----------



## SAAER45

These people with Vista are blatantly stealing it, correct?


----------



## mat2317

SAAER45 said:
			
		

> These people with Vista are blatantly stealing it, correct?


What u mean? its a theme....


----------



## Holiday

mat2317 said:
			
		

> What u mean? its a theme....


 could u give me a link to download your Vista theme, has u can see I have one already but it sucks, your looks a lot better.


----------



## SAAER45

mat2317 said:
			
		

> What u mean? its a theme....



Not everyone, it get's stolen also


----------



## Dr Studly

ArmedPsycho said:
			
		

> hm... Painkiller?   It is not so scary!


she means 3dsexvilla


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Encore4More said:
			
		

> she means 3dsexvilla



He knows, but sometimes playing stupid keeps people entertained on a boring day.


----------



## Dr Studly

Hyper_Kagome said:
			
		

> He knows, but sometimes playing stupid keeps people entertained on a boring day.


lol


----------



## ArmedPsycho

Encore4More said:
			
		

> she means 3dsexvilla


whats wrong with 3dsexvilla? its not scary game at all.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well, uh... the name for one kind of opens up the possibilities of the game, THAT is what scares me.


----------



## Dr Studly

it is a virtual sex game... i guess some people need it... 
not me tho...


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Encore4More said:
			
		

> it is a virtual sex game... i guess some people need it...
> not me tho...



I know what it is. I'm happy enough with my Final Fantasy games and MMORPG's such as Diablo II... not... porn games.


----------



## Dr Studly

Hyper_Kagome said:
			
		

> I know what it is. I'm happy enough with my Final Fantasy games and MMORPG's such as Diablo II... not... porn games.


lol, same here...

but as i said some people are desperate and care to much...


----------



## ArmedPsycho

lol... yeah, well it is totaly legal game and it is funny. I dont play it a lot, because I like FPS... and I dont like to turn off my speakers every time ...
This game is nothing but joke. But it got very good graphic


----------



## Dr Studly

ArmedPsycho said:
			
		

> lol... yeah, well it is totaly legal game and it is funny. I dont play it a lot, because I like FPS... and I dont like to turn off my speakers every time ...
> This game is nothing but joke. But it got very good graphic


and of course it does marit a place on ur desktop...
did u actually pay for it???


----------



## ArmedPsycho

Encore4More said:
			
		

> and of course it does marit a place on ur desktop...
> did u actually pay for it???


No, I did not pay for it, beause it is a free download. Like so many games that are more scary than this game


----------



## ArmedPsycho

and I have in total used 20 giga of 120 giga... so I dont need to hide all of my icons and other stuff. I have it all on my desktop. And yes, sexvilla is there too.


----------



## Holiday

Here I have made so updates (Gandalf)









OOOOOOWW Have a look at my cool software!!


----------



## Bobo

Holy crap!!!! And I thought I had a lot of programs....wow


----------



## Dr Studly

ArmedPsycho said:
			
		

> No, I did not pay for it, beause it is a free download. Like so many games that are more scary than this game


it is a demo.... my friend is obsessed with that game, he bought it


----------



## Holiday

Bobo said:
			
		

> Holy crap!!!! And I thought I had a lot of programs....wow


----------



## SC7

Here's my desktop, I have a ton of backgrounds of skylines, and other stuff, I change it every day.


----------



## ericf1993

http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/9612/untitled1no.png

http://img235.imageshack.us/img235/5729/untitled34nz.png

heres mine


----------



## Purplepack




----------



## holyjunk

ericf1993 said:
			
		

> http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/9612/untitled1no.png
> 
> http://img235.imageshack.us/img235/5729/untitled34nz.png
> 
> heres mine


May I ask where you got that theme and everything else that came with that. Very cool.


----------



## ericf1993

oh jus google vista insparat and find for vista insparat 1.1


----------



## SC7

Look at what I had to use!


----------



## Burgon

ArmedPsycho said:
			
		

> whats wrong with 3dsexvilla? its not scary game at all.


What is that game? 3D sex villa ? sounds wrong


----------



## Geoff

Burgon said:
			
		

> What is that game? 3D sex villa ? sounds wrong


You put "things" into differnt parts of a girls body, and you can do many other things.  Basically, it's like a sex simulator.



> Look at what I had to use!


I feel very bad for you...


----------



## SC7

What do you mean  by that?


----------



## ckfordy

heres mine
[img=http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8909/untitled1oi.th.jpg]


----------



## palmmann

ericf1993 said:
			
		

> http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/9612/untitled1no.png
> 
> http://img235.imageshack.us/img235/5729/untitled34nz.png
> 
> heres mine


you can hide the recycle bin if you want. right click desktop, hit properties, desktop, then hit advanced properties.


----------



## andy5667

Well heres mine complete with a Midland Scottish Fleetline and a Kelvin Scottish Metrobus.


----------



## jp198780

why do you have that?


----------



## jimmymac

well dont quote me or anything cos this is a wild stab in the dark, i know im probably fishing here and nowhere near but i reckon its cos........

he likes buses!!

yip i know, its a wayward one but hey i think i just might be right


----------



## Skizzor

ckfordy said:
			
		

> heres mine
> [img=http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8909/untitled1oi.th.jpg]



One word- WOW


----------



## andy5667

Well indeed jimmymac you are right. Thats tow of my mates buses *he owns 5 i think* attending a show in may this year.


----------



## jimmymac

i tell ya, im a bleedin genius me


----------



## andy5667

Definately!


----------



## Bobo

andy5667 said:
			
		

> Well heres mine complete with a Midland Scottish Fleetline and a Kelvin Scottish Metrobus.


Nice buses....my grandfather used to be a driver for tour buses here in Pittsburgh.

And do you have Vista, or is that just a theme?


----------



## andy5667

Its a rather excelent theme pack, i cant remember the name of it nowbut apparently i cant run vista on this hunk of junk because of my graphics.


----------



## Bobo

andy5667 said:
			
		

> Its a rather excelent theme pack, i cant remember the name of it nowbut apparently i cant run vista on this hunk of junk because of my graphics.


lol yeah same with my machine


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

my basic, basic desktop






theres what it looked like last week


----------



## andy5667

That cool mate!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Before: (Weeks ago)





Now:





If my parents make a fuss, it's back to the Lion.
A special thanks to whoever it was that posted the Ogame link... it's oddly addictive.


----------



## vroom_skies

What color quality are you running at?

It looks like your running at 16 bit instead of 32.

To check right click on desktop and go to settings

Bob


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Pardon me for going picture crazy....


----------



## underworld288

I noticed that also, but the first pic looks fine. Maybe its just the background pic.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I can change my background to something else to further help your analysis? Dosn't bother me much. Click here, click there..


----------



## Burgerbob

Got a new Vista theme after the last one screwed me up... works pretty well




I thought i would post this full size, cuz it so awesome, in case anyone wants a new BG


----------



## Decadence

so are you running vista or is it just an XP theme?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Decadence said:
			
		

> so are you running vista or is it just an XP theme?


If you read what he says, it says he is running a theme.


----------



## Bobo

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> Got a new Vista theme after the last one screwed me up... works pretty well


Where did you get that clock and the temperature thingy? (the one for the weather, not the CPU) I really like them


----------



## Burgerbob

Yahoo Widgets- I love them too! just go to yahoo.


----------



## Decadence

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> If you read what he says, it says he is running a theme.


where can i get a theme like that?


----------



## Burgerbob

If you have XP, get WindowBlinds, then go to the website for WindowBlinds and get a vista one.


----------



## Decadence

thanks
i tried the vista one but i came out all beige and classic-ish, so i uninstalled and went back to regular XP


----------



## vroom_skies

Hey Hyper K, your fine. I just guess the second pic looks a little strange.

Anyways here's mine. Sry about the size, but I just couldn't bring my self to crushing the dolphin.


----------



## The_Other_One

I was going to post my Compaq running Vista, but screenshots won't work correctly for some reason.  Basically when I try to use print screen and paste it, a portion of the right just goes black, and the rest gets distorted.  The same thing happens when I get a dimmed screen(like when security questions pop up)  Oh well, no biggie.


----------



## ckfordy

heres mine


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

^nice


----------



## jp198780

yeah, thats a good 1.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I go destop changing happy.... this time, t.A.T.u.


----------



## Dr Studly

thats gona get some wild comments! lol


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Meh.. let there be weird comments then.


----------



## Decadence

are u a guy?


----------



## jp198780

i was juat gonna ask that.


----------



## Decadence

im really hoping the answer is yes...


----------



## Dr Studly

no she isn't... ur like the 5th person that asked that...


----------



## jp198780

we were wondering, we didnt know.


----------



## Dr Studly

lol


----------



## Ku-sama

does anyone know who Kagome is??? and looky at the Display pic, maybe you can put it together


----------



## Skizzor

monkeysims said:
			
		

> my basic, basic desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres what it looked like last week



Where did you get that skin from? The one in the first pic.


----------



## Decadence

So your a girl...I know I'm only a part-time psychic but I think I can guess your sexual preference.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Decadence said:
			
		

> So your a girl...I know I'm only a part-time psychic but I think I can guess your sexual preference.



Don't you even fricken say that I'm lesbian or bisexual, or I'll seriously have to "bish" at you in PM's. Why can't I just post a desktop of one of my favourite bands and just, not be called a "guy" or "lesbian/Bisexual" over it. Honestly...


----------



## P11

Nice and clean


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Haha, *P11*, it almost looks like you threw everything into your recycle bin at the last moment.


----------



## P11

Hyper_Kagome said:
			
		

> Haha, *P11*, it almost looks like you threw everything into your recycle bin at the last moment.


opps, forgot to clean that


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Suuuure you did. (Haha)


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Skizzor said:
			
		

> Where did you get that skin from? The one in the first pic.



http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4924.html


----------



## Filip

Hyper_Kagome said:
			
		

> PLEASE NOTE:
> I have also put it IN MY SIGNATURE WEEKS before now. Doesn't anyone pay attention to them. I put it in there because I was starting to get tired of people asking if I was a guy.



I would put that in *bold*, color=*red*, size=*7*


----------



## Motoxrdude

Decadence said:
			
		

> So your a girl...I know I'm only a part-time psychic but I think I can guess your sexual preference.


I can see why you are only a part-time phychic


----------



## tweaker

Decadence said:
			
		

> So your a girl...I know I'm only a part-time psychic but I think I can guess your sexual preference.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prejudice


----------



## Decadence

im not being prejudice...but for a girl to have two women kissing on her desktop, kinda caught me off guard. sorry if i offended anybody.


----------



## jp198780

Windows Blinds has some great stuff, thanks 2 Ahajv4life, here's my desktop, look good:


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

looks pretty nice jp


----------



## Decadence

When I tried to use window's blinds with the vista theme it wouldn't work...it just turned to the classic look in beige, anyone else get this?


----------



## jp198780

thanks, on the IE, you can changed it from bright 2 dim, as i did up there.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Decadence said:
			
		

> im not being prejudice...but for a girl to have two women kissing on her desktop, kinda caught me off guard. sorry if i offended anybody.



They arn't kissing, and it's from their concert. I did state it was t.A.T.u, so if you had bothered to look up this band (a STRAIGHT band, might I add.) Then maybe you wouldn't have jumped to such a conclusion.


----------



## Decadence

Hyper_Kagome said:
			
		

> They arn't kissing, and it's from their concert. I did state it was t.A.T.u, so if you had bothered to look up this band (a STRAIGHT band, might I add.) Then maybe you wouldn't have jumped to such a conclusion.


once again...very sorry if i offended anybody, no hard feelings.


----------



## Dr Studly

Hyper_Kagome said:
			
		

> a STRAIGHT band, might I add


all the wallpapers of tatu are far from straight... just google it... and u will see... i just wanted to point that out


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Encore4More said:
			
		

> all the wallpapers of tatu are far from straight... just google it... and u will see... i just wanted to point that out



I'm far aware of that, but in case you havn't noticed, I happen to be a dedicated fan, and I tend to know alot more than you do. They are straight.


----------



## anil099




----------



## Ku-sama

ashley, maybe its time for a name change?


----------



## SpeedDevil817

*here be my topdesk*


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> ashley, maybe its time for a name change?



Oh... and.. howso?


----------



## Lamilia

SpeedDevil817 said:
			
		

>


hmm I wonder whats in the folder in the middle


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Lamilia said:
			
		

> hmm I wonder whats in the folder in the middle



 lol


----------



## jp198780

if thats right, thats stupid 2 make a folder of it, computers gonna be extremely infected.


----------



## Filip

jp198780 said:
			
		

> if thats right, thats stupid 2 make a folder of it, computers gonna be extremely infected.



You think porn infects computers? If that's so, I'm sure you still believe that Santa Clause exists.



> hmm I wonder whats in the folder in the middle



SUN!


----------



## anil099

> if thats right, thats stupid 2 make a folder of it, computers gonna be extremely infected.





> You think porn infects computers? If that's so, I'm sure you still believe that Santa Clause exists



lol how easily a desltop screenshot thread can turn into a discussion of the ability of porn to infect a computer


----------



## jp198780

anil099 said:
			
		

>



Jenna Jameson?


----------



## jp198780

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> You think porn infects computers? If that's so, I'm sure you still believe that Santa Clause exists.
> 
> 
> 
> SUN!



lol, some sites, try it, i know real good sites, virus, spyware etc.-free  .


----------



## Decadence

jp198780 said:
			
		

> Jenna Jameson?


clearly carmen electra


----------



## jimmymac

porns healthy, i have hundreds of gigs worth and not a single virus

(although me wrist is killing me)


----------



## Dr Studly

jp198780 said:
			
		

> Jenna Jameson?


no u retard... thats carmen electra
back on topic... not porn, you guys can go somewhere else besdes a computer forum to talk about that... post your backround


----------



## Filip

Encore4More said:
			
		

> back on topic... not porn, you guys can go somewhere else besdes a computer forum to talk about that... post your backround



Yes master.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Meh, porn.... One of the negatives about computer jeeks


----------



## jp198780

Encore4More said:
			
		

> no u retard... thats carmen electra
> back on topic... not porn, you guys can go somewhere else besdes a computer forum to talk about that... post your backround



would you shut your goofy ass up? it looked like Jenna Jameson SORRY!!, Jenna 10X hotter.


----------



## jp198780

look good 4 the Desktop:


----------



## jp198780

jimmymac said:
			
		

> porns healthy, i have hundreds of gigs worth and not a single virus
> 
> (although me wrist is killing me)



26, guessing you dont got a g/f?


----------



## jimmymac

jp198780 said:
			
		

> 26, guessing you dont got a g/f?




sarcasm lad...


----------



## jp198780

no, j.w.


----------



## SpeedDevil817

still rofl at the guy who thought that was jenna...

EDIT: nothing wrong with porn..


----------



## jp198780

lol, thats me. it kinda looked like Jenna from a side angle. and yes, nothings wrong with straight or lesbian porn.


----------



## Decadence

nah man, that looks nothing like jenna...carmen without a doubt


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms




----------



## tweaker

jimmymac said:
			
		

> porns healthy, i have hundreds of gigs worth and not a single virus
> 
> (although me wrist is killing me)


Shysch your making them excited.


I wonder how many of the youngsters knows what this is.


----------



## Bobo

tweaker said:
			
		

> I wonder how many of the youngsters knows what this is.


It looks a little like Windows 3.1.....but I don't know


----------



## jp198780

yeah, 3.1? 3.0?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

no its gotta be earlier that 3.1, the interface didnt look like that


----------



## tweaker

haha
wrong


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

my guesses are 1.01, 2, or 286


----------



## tweaker

A seriously powerful kick ass gaming rig at its time, keep guessing.


----------



## jimmymac

lol, its not even a pc guys, think outside the box and everything.

If im right it looks like V1.3 of that particular OS too


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

apple 2 gs?


----------



## DaShit

My newest desktop


----------



## Dr Studly

DaShit said:
			
		

> My newest desktop


now that has class... where did u get the backround and theme?


----------



## Burgon

tweaker said:
			
		

> Shysch your making them excited.
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of the youngsters knows what this is.


Thats not windows.


----------



## jp198780

what is it?


----------



## jimmymac

keep guessing people, its an os for a different platform not pc, not mac....


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

hpc? (handheld pc)


----------



## jimmymac

nope, looks like you got a few people stumped here tweaker


----------



## way2evil

its linux from the early days


----------



## jp198780

damnit, i was gonna say that lol.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

i actually had that posted for a while, but then i went back and editied it.


----------



## jimmymac

you sure bout that


----------



## way2evil

what is it then? windows beta 1? lol


----------



## jimmymac

its amiga workbench V1.3

fantatic games machine for its time the amiga, a massive breakthrough and a cracking bit of kit


----------



## tweaker

Amiga, whats that??? 


Hehe an amazing gamer, we used to mock a friend who had a PC.


----------



## jimmymac

remembered when my brother got his amiga 500 while i was stuck with my lowly 80286, was mad jealous at the time


----------



## bptba93

Here's my desktop


----------



## 4W4K3

Here we go, a new one.







Can anyone name what anime that is?


----------



## 4W4K3

Heh, I knew someone would know. It's making a pretty big hit lately I think. I've downloaded about 35 episodes so far, still need the rest.

EDIT: I just realized it says "BLEACH" in the background lmao. I feel retarted.


----------



## 4W4K3

My new myspace name is "Shinigami" lmao. And I just ordered a full tang 27" blade. ALMOST bought Ichigo's Zangetsu, but decided to buy something I could really spar with first. His soul slayer will just be for decoration if I get it later.


----------



## Kafoobawitz




----------



## bptba93

that's almost as cluttered as our weatherman's desktop...do you know there's a start menu for most of that and my documents for the rest? lol


----------



## Kafoobawitz

bptba93 said:
			
		

> that's almost as cluttered as our weatherman's desktop...do you know there's a start menu for most of that and my documents for the rest? lol



Cluttered is what does it for me, that way I know where everything is. My room is like, 10 times worse. I have a picture of it from the beginning of this school year that I could post. It's a lot worse now though.


----------



## Rip_Uk

You do know your computer will run quicker with less desktop icons.


----------



## Kafoobawitz

Trust me, it's never run faster than it does now, even when I first got it and didn't even install anything one it. I'm about to take a picture of what my room looks like now, if anyone's interested.


----------



## jp198780

sure, take 1.


----------



## Kafoobawitz

jp198780 said:
			
		

> sure, take 1.



Ok, my computer's card reader isn't working. Poo. That's another thing I need to replace now. I'm staring to think it would save me a lot of frustration if I were to just buy a whole new computer and start fresh.


----------



## way2evil

find out why it isnt working open it a cable probably fell out


----------



## Kafoobawitz

way2evil said:
			
		

> find out why it isnt working open it a cable probably fell out



That's like asking a monkey to write out a math equation. In my family, my dad's the guy to go to for computer fixing and what not. I just watch, and try to learn. I'll just check real quick without touching anything inside though.

*EDIT:* Ok, I tried my parents' computer because theirs also has a card reader. I think it may just be the card I was using, because theirs won't detect it either. If I can find my dad's USB cable, I'll upload the pictures.


----------



## KurosakiIchigokun

Yay, here's my desktop^^


----------



## Kafoobawitz

KurosakiIchigokun said:
			
		

> Yay, here's my desktop^^



Your background is scary Rylan.


----------



## KurosakiIchigokun

Kafoobawitz said:
			
		

> Your background is scary Rylan.


I know^^ thank you! =D


----------



## Kafoobawitz

KurosakiIchigokun said:
			
		

> I know^^ thank you! =D



Your welcome lol


----------



## KurosakiIchigokun

Kafoobawitz said:
			
		

> Your welcome lol


Lol, sooooo.....how are you?


----------



## 4W4K3

That's the scene when he battles Rukia's brother, and his Hollow form takes over. Pretty sweet, watched it yesterday.


----------



## Kafoobawitz

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> That's the scene when he battles Rukia's brother, and his Hollow form takes over. Pretty sweet, watched it yesterday.



I know nothing about Bleach. Honestly, anime doesn't interest me as much as it used to, other than Trigun, Serial Experiments Lain and Di Gi Charat.


----------



## 4W4K3

Bleach and Cowboy Bebop are the only series that I am interested in right now. I've never really gotten into any other one. I like Boogiepop Phantom(sp?) but have only seen a few episodes.


----------



## Kafoobawitz

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Bleach and Cowboy Bebop are the only series that I am interested in right now. I've never really gotten into any other one. I like Boogiepop Phantom(sp?) but have only seen a few episodes.



I forgot about Cowboy Bebop. Good show.


----------



## Habanerosky

Here's my work desktop, Take a look at these SKILLZ, i think it's clear that i am an MS paint GOD!

View attachment 1265


----------



## 4W4K3

Heh thats some good organization right there.


----------



## bigsaucybob

Yea thats a pretty good idea.


----------



## Habanerosky

It came to me in a dream...


----------



## spike27z

my new pc's


----------



## VicTTim77




----------



## mrjack

*Here's my desktop.*


----------



## SC7

Good old classic...


----------



## jp198780

i got the same thing SC7.


----------



## VicTTim77

Are you guys using win 98 or just putting it on clasic mode to free up some memory?


----------



## Bobo

VicTTim77 said:
			
		

> Are you guys using win 98 or just putting it on clasic mode to free up some memory?


 Just so you know....Windows 95, NT, 2k, and ME all look like that too.

And you can tell by the windows logo on the start button, it is different in XP

edit: here is mine


----------



## jp198780

you can do th same thing in XP.


----------



## SC7

Yea, mine's Xp, I just prefer classic mode, it's cleaner, more productive, responsive, and gets what I want done better.


----------



## Burgerbob

spike27z said:
			
		

> my new pc's


dude... 800*600 with an X2 is sad... no offense. Just get a cheapo CRT so you can pump that res up a few notches.


----------



## 34erd

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> dude... 800*600 with an X2 is sad... no offense. Just get a cheapo CRT so you can pump that res up a few notches.


I think he resized that picture.

Just found a nice Crysis wallpaper, I still have to organize everything on my desktop though:


----------



## SC7

I don't think he resized it, the proportions of the bars and sizes of icons and such dont look resized, judging by being able to get only about 3 across, and some people do prefer lower resolutions, I know someone who used 640x480 until Xp.


----------



## spike27z

any higher makes it looked tiny and far away...it is at 800x600 right now though..

and I don't have an X2 btw lol..but yeah I think my monitor just makes that retarded..im fine with how it looks though..looks like what im used to

edit: adjusted monitor buttons so now I'm in 1024 x 768

I think that's enough for this dinky monitor


----------



## H-Bomb




----------



## mrjack

Don't you think that's a bit messy? And how does your computer perform in Battlefield 2?


----------



## tondo

habanerosky, i loved yours so much i changed mine a lil


----------



## jp198780

like how everythings scattered, but in order, and if you didnt want your screename revealed 2 the public, you should've blocked out your screename in you taskbar


----------



## Filip

Ya, this is like mine, lol, nice, clean and sexy  

Installed Windows yesterday. btw, SP2 sux, it was slowing my system down by too much so I had to switch to SP1, Home Edition btw







EDIT: I'm just installing FEAR btw


----------



## jp198780

it was slowing your computer down? thats weird?


----------



## spike27z

I installed it too and am getting a ton of update notifications I don't really need. It's just like
ZOMG WINDOWS UPDATE
x2039

...


----------



## Filip

jp198780 said:
			
		

> it was slowing your computer down? thats weird?



Here are the reasons why I switched:

Bootup on SP2 ~ 50 seconds (way too much)
Bootup on SP1 ~ 30 seconds (now thats more like it)
RAM usage on start up SP2 ~ 120 MB (note that everything was tweaked and customized like on SP1)
RAM usage on start up SP1 ~ 95 MB
Counter Strike Source start up on SP2 ~ 5 seconds
Counter Strike Source start up on SP1 ~ instantly, no waiting, less than 1 second (that's when I click on CSS in Steam)
Those are the main reasons, there are many more though.


----------



## wicked859

This is what my desktop looked like originally




Then I changed to this.




Then I decided I would change it to something we could all enjoy!


----------



## Rip_Uk

Heres my current desktop:


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I've had this one for quite a while, I think I may change soon.





I still miss this one from my old comp.


----------



## dragon2309

wicked859 said:
			
		

> Then I decided I would change it to something we could all enjoy!


I personally dont enjoy looking at cartoon style porn.... each to their own i suppose


----------



## Bobo

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> I personally dont enjoy looking at cartoon style porn.... each to their own i suppose


Actually I find it rather repulsive


----------



## D_Money5042000

how do i take a picture of my desktop? i hit printscreen and nothing happens


----------



## Motoxrdude

After you hit print screen, create a new bitmap image and paste it in there.


----------



## Mattu

Well here's mine. It's off the first computer in my sig:




The only icon on my desktop is the Recycle Bin.


----------



## Bobo

Matt, where did you get that background?  I really like it.


----------



## Mattu

Bobo said:
			
		

> Matt, where did you get that background?  I really like it.


Caedes Desktop Backgrounds is where I got it

Here's the link to it:
reflective globes (Computer->3D) - Caedes.net


----------



## Bobo

Mattu said:
			
		

> Caedes Desktop Backgrounds is where I got it
> 
> Here's the link to it:
> reflective globes (Computer->3D) - Caedes.net


Cool, thanks


----------



## Atsumi




----------



## D_Money5042000

Here's mine


----------



## D_Money5042000

Y is it so small?


----------



## dragon2309

probably because you chose to resize it when you uploaded it to photobucket. Try it again with no options selected.


----------



## D_Money5042000




----------



## dragon2309

i just dont get anime, whats the facination with disproportionately drawn japanese women.... i really dont get it....


----------



## D_Money5042000

Sometimes i feel like my dream girl only exists in anime. It goes beyond looks, it's the way they cary themselves and their character. And for the record super collapse and charm tale are not my games. my lil brother or my GF downloaded them i guess.


----------



## Kornowski

Here's my desktop, pretty boring really...


----------



## dragon2309

Kornowski said:
			
		

> Here's my desktop, pretty boring really...


not really, i have the same layout as you, each type of icon grouped into one area, it makes it easy to find things, and dont put FILES on the desktop, thats not what its there for, you have a My Documents folder for that (not aimed at you Kornowski, your desktop is fine), other people though.....

dragon


----------



## The_Beast

not too bad for the family computer!!!


----------



## Kornowski

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> not really, i have the same layout as you, each type of icon grouped into one area, it makes it easy to find things, and dont put FILES on the desktop, thats not what its there for, you have a My Documents folder for that (not aimed at you Kornowski, your desktop is fine), other people though.....
> 
> dragon



Yeah its a lot better to find things!

I have shortcuts not the actual files... Its just quicker!


----------



## Kornowski

The_Number_Of_The_Beast said:
			
		

> not too bad for the family computer!!!



Awesome wallpaper, but how big are your icons, what resolution is that!?


----------



## dragon2309

oh dear god, the resolution is killing my brain, turn it up man, turn it up.... aaaarrghhhh im dying.....


----------



## Bobo

The_Number_Of_The_Beast said:
			
		

> not too bad for the family computer!!!


Wow....that is a really really low resolution.  How do you stand that?


----------



## The_Beast

not too bad for the family computer!!!


----------



## Kornowski

That'd drive me mad, thats gotta be like 800 x 600 at the most!


----------



## The_Beast

It isn't the res. it was was a bad upload. My computer isn't that bad it is just fine. And i love the backround too.


----------



## dragon2309

The_Number_Of_The_Beast said:
			
		

> It isn't the res. it was was a bad upload. My computer isn't that bad it is just fine. And i love the backround too.


that doesnt make much sense, but ok....


----------



## Kornowski

The_Number_Of_The_Beast said:
			
		

> It isn't the res. it was was a bad upload. My computer isn't that bad it is just fine. And i love the backround too.



How can a bad upload make the icons hige but keep everything else in proportion?


----------



## Ku-sama

so its 640x480?


----------



## The_Beast

Sorry the res. is 800 by 600. I mixed up res. with how clear it was. I like how big the icon are I can't stand tiny icons.


----------



## dragon2309

i actually hate people running less than 1280x1024, i really do... j/k, but it does drive me insane. That res slider in display properties is there for a reson ya know. Let it meet its friends at the top of the scale for once....


----------



## 4W4K3

hehe, my widescreen notebook's top res is 1280*800, 15.4" screen could probably not display 1280*1024 properly. Everything does seem small though, enough to make me change all system fonts 1-2 points larger.


----------



## The_Beast

1280 by 1024 is the most i can get and i hate it. it is too hard to read anything at all.


----------



## dragon2309

The_Number_Of_The_Beast said:
			
		

> 1280 by 1024 is the most i can get and i hate it. it is too hard to read anything at all.


then dont go that far, try 1024x768, thats just about acceptable, but not, 800x600 is almost a health hazard, lol....


----------



## The_Beast

Yeah i geuss that isn't too bad. But all other people who use the computer like it the huge icons


----------



## dragon2309

Fair enough, i cant force you to change, and it is after all the family PC, so it might upset a few people, prob best to leave it then

dragon


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

D_Money5042000 said:
			
		

>



Nice... Gundam Seed if I'm not mistaken.

EDIT::
Hmm. nope... wait..

Sorry about that, just look like Authren and whatshername from Gundam Seed, then I noticed the names at the top.


----------



## D_Money5042000

That's from Gundam Seed Destiny. Gundam Seed was so great it had a Sequel. I thought it was Arthrum and Cagalli when I first seen it 2. Maybe I know too much now cuz only 2 DVD's are out in the U.S. and so far those 2 are enemies. So maybe they hook up or maybe it's just some nice fan art.


----------



## spike27z




----------



## The-Llamalizer

i havnt been here in awhile. heres my latest:


----------



## Rambo

Here's mine, as of yesterday (redone wallpaper, msstyle theme, and icons):

_(Click for 1600 x 1200 version)
_


----------



## D_Money5042000

This is My old PC. It's my lil Brothers now. Hooked it up with the Wiresless Network Card. Should I upgrade to the 15 MBs fios service? My Computer, XBOX, and My lil brothers PC is sharing a 5 Mbs connection. And i don't think that will be enough.


----------



## Synay

And here is mine messy desktop


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Synay said:
			
		

> And here is mine messy desktop



Straighter than mine.........


----------



## Aaron1100us

this is mine


----------



## jp198780

here's mine on the 240: http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g200/jp198780/untitled-2.jpg.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

heres my current one.


----------



## gottabamd

[/IMG]


----------



## jp198780

lol, how'd that dude get on the moon? lol.


----------



## Bobo

jp198780 said:
			
		

> lol, how'd that dude get on the moon? lol.


photoshop....


----------



## jp198780

ooo lol, didnt know you could do that.


----------



## gottabamd

nope, not photoshop
thats a screenshot from ut2004
it's the plunge map


----------



## Bobo

gottabamd said:
			
		

> nope, not photoshop
> thats a screenshot from ut2004
> it's the plunge map


but it would be very easy to do in photoshop


----------



## Mattu

Here's my new and revised desktop from my post earlier:
(I've added Glass 2k, XPize, Objectdock, and a new background)





EDIT: I forgot to mention it was all FREE!


----------



## Decadence

is that vista or something?


----------



## Mattu

Nope. XP Home Edition
Here are the enhancements I added to it:
http://www.freewarefiles.com/program_2_219_14921.html
http://www.freewarefiles.com/program_9_101_14591.html
http://www.chime.tv/products/glass2k.shtml


----------



## bebopin64




----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I'm a Raconteurs fan.


----------



## jp198780

me 2 monkey lol, i like their 1 song when their racing them go-karts.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

jp198780 said:
			
		

> me 2 monkey lol, i like their 1 song when their racing them go-karts.



Steady, As She Goes. And they're soapbox cars, not go-karts. I guess I should have stated that I'm a HUGE Raconteurs fan.


----------



## Nini

Well heres mine!


----------



## jp198780

monkeysims said:
			
		

> Steady, As She Goes. And they're soapbox cars, not go-karts. I guess I should have stated that I'm a HUGE Raconteurs fan.



yeahhh thats it.


----------



## Decadence

on the new compy I'll be using the same background but with alot less crap and I'll be able to get better resolution


----------



## mrjack

Here's my desktop, I like to keep it nice and clean.


----------



## spike27z

there's ways to hide the recycling bin if you'd want to


----------



## mrjack

What do you have in mind?


----------



## way2evil

thers a reg hack but since techtv, the best, went to g4, the gayest, i cant find it


----------



## Bobo

way2evil said:
			
		

> thers a reg hack but since techtv, the best, went to g4, the gayest, i cant find it


A registry hack to hide the recycling bin?  Why?  Right-click on the desktop-->arrange icons by -->show desktop icons.  Of course that hides all of them, but he only has one.


----------



## statue12




----------



## holyjunk




----------



## 4W4K3

Made from pictures I took of P!NK's last concert for her 06' tour. Was pretty cool...we were pretty close


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is a shot of my desktop.


----------



## spike27z

I googled it once a while back...I have my recycle bin hidden

no icons on my desktop


----------



## spike27z

new one


----------



## SC7

What is everyone's facination with a dock like object on the bottom of their desktop.


----------



## Bobo

SC7 said:
			
		

> What is everyone's facination with a dock like object on the bottom of their desktop.


Fun to use, keeps everything a lot cleaner and looking nice.


----------



## SC7

Bobo said:
			
		

> Fun to use, keeps everything a lot cleaner and looking nice.


That it does.  I used it before, but when I'm on Windows, it's hard for me to adjust, I have to keep it with the same luna theme, down to the same background.  But, it can be convienient, like when I used it on Mac OS.  They're better on Windows, because you can put an app over them, vs in Mac, the Dock is always on top.


----------



## spike27z

you can change that..

I like the dock on top, I use it like the taskbar for switching between programs running


----------



## skidude

Mine again:


----------



## Decadence

this is before i finally figure out the RAID setup (it'll probably be the same)


----------



## The-Llamalizer




----------



## jp198780

i got Andre the Giant as my Wallpaper on my Solo.


----------



## Nini

This is my most recent one... any comments on it?


----------



## SC7

Nini said:
			
		

> This is my most recent one... any comments on it?


Pretty cool, it's a nice blend with that background, the icons, and the MCE Royale theme.


----------



## Nini

Heres another : with transparent windows ::::


----------



## SC7

That's even better.


----------



## spike27z

how did you do that? I can't seem to find the settings for that..I know I've seen it before but I can't remember where?


----------



## SC7

spike27z said:
			
		

> how did you do that? I can't seem to find the settings for that..I know I've seen it before but I can't remember where?


You need specific programs to do that.  ATI hydravision has it, there's also YZshadow, which will do it, albeit not as clean.


----------



## bratton

yep


----------



## Motoxrdude

Make that background yourself?


----------



## bratton

hell no. i wish 
www.explodingdog.com


----------



## Nini

> how did you do that? I can't seem to find the settings for that..I know I've seen it before but I can't remember where?



Hmm if i can remember go to: Download.com
an search something like "transparent windows" they give u options


----------



## Kornowski

Heres mine, What do you think?


----------



## Kornowski

Sorry about that, I don't know why it posted two...


----------



## Bobo

Kornowski said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, I don't know why it posted two...


You can delete one....


----------



## Kornowski

What do you think of it?


----------



## subdee




----------



## SC7

Kornowski said:
			
		

> What do you think of it?


Nice theme/dock, but you need a higer res, and to get rid of Norton Antivirus.


----------



## Burgerbob

WHOA THERE subdee, dont know if thats allowed! cool bar on top, but you are gettin a bit racy with your background.
Edit: has anyone noticed!? holy wow!


----------



## Kornowski

Whats wrong with the res, its just fine I think, any smaller and it just looks weird! Nortans good, bit pricey but it keeps the viruses away!


----------



## SC7

Kornowski said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with the res, its just fine I think, any smaller and it just looks weird! Nortans good, bit pricey but it keeps the viruses away!


Well I guess so, but higher res is much better for some editing/professional apps.  Norton is not good, despite common notion.  Norton, for one, is a resource hog.  For two, it failed the latest detection tests, and often times misses things.  Just google around, you'll see people moving to Avast and AVG all the time over the stuff Norton and McAfee miss.  They're worried too much on eye candy features, and less on real detection.


----------



## Mattu

Kornowski said:
			
		

> What do you think of it?


The background says Vista but it looks like your running XP?


----------



## jp198780

subdee said:
			
		

>



i like  , but i know that isnt allowed....


----------



## SC7

jp198780 said:
			
		

> i like  , but i know that isnt allowed....


Come on, it's accepted in art.  The female body is very attractive, like a work of art.  (I think we can agree on that one)  It's not really pornographic in that pic, and i think it should be allowed to stay.  Hell, that'd be my background if only my parents didnt have to use the PC.  (HOT BACKGROUND)


----------



## jp198780

yeahh, i would have the same thing, maybe hotter lol, but my bro uses my pc occasinally.


----------



## Kornowski

Mattu said:
			
		

> The background says Vista but it looks like your running XP?



Yeah, I'm on XP but it's just a Vista wallpaper and a icon dock along the top...


----------



## SC7

jp198780 said:
			
		

> yeahh, i would have the same thing, maybe hotter lol, but my bro uses my pc occasinally.


Oh yea, she's got a really nice body, and chest, just the face is Ok, but i'd still take it.


----------



## 4W4K3

No doubt we all probably love a good looking chick...but there is such a thing as modesty too.

We've got kids on here who aren't even teenagers yet, they don't need to be exposed to this kind of "art" just quite yet, IMHO.


----------



## SC7

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> No doubt we all probably love a good looking chick...but there is such a thing as modesty too.
> 
> We've got kids on here who aren't even teenagers yet, they don't need to be exposed to this kind of "art" just quite yet, IMHO.


I'm only 15, and see nothing wrong with it.  As I said, it's not pornographic, just a little bit of exposure to an nice looking woman.  There's nothing wrong with a little bit of a woman's chest.  Also, anyone who isn't a teenager, shouldn't be on here, as the agreement is you must be 13+.


----------



## 4W4K3

SC7 said:
			
		

> I'm only 15, and see nothing wrong with it.  As I said, it's not pornographic, just a little bit of exposure to an nice looking woman.  There's nothing wrong with a little bit of a woman's chest.  Also, anyone who isn't a teenager, shouldn't be on here, as the agreement is you must be 13+.



Again, it's just an opinion. I'm not seeing "a little bit of a woman's chest"...I'm seeing 2 completely un-covered breasts.

If we can break the site rules and post pictures of half nake women in there underwear, then the age requirement should be bumped to 18+.


----------



## spike27z

I'd have to say basically everyone my age looks at stuff of probably of more "pornographicness" regularly anyways, and this forum is pretty mature so I'd said whatever.


----------



## SC7

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Again, it's just an opinion. I'm not seeing "a little bit of a woman's chest"...I'm seeing 2 completely un-covered breasts.
> 
> If we can break the site rules and post pictures of half nake women in there underwear, then the age requirement should be bumped to 18+.


Meh, again, two uncovered breasts is not an 18+ subject.  Uncovered breasts are not considered pornographic, therefore allowing them in PG-13 movies.  I will respect your opinion however.  I really don't think what is so bad, no one is really hurt, and again, it's just a body, in the way it was meant to be on this earth.  It's how god put us here, why the hell must it be so shied away from that 18- can't view it.

As for one post up, it's illegal for people under 18 in the united states to view full blown pornography.  Its actually a crime, and you could get prosecuted for it, you the juvinile viewing it.


----------



## 4W4K3

In this day and age I can see why you say that. In 10 years kids will be looking at porn before they can tie there shoes...but I digress. I see nothing attractive in her, or any model who takes money for nudity/exposure. I'm only 18, and I feel like an old man right now...


----------



## H-Bomb

Where do you guys get those cool toolbars at the top of your desktop? The ones with links to programs and stuff.


----------



## mrjack

You could try ObjectDock.


----------



## jp198780

Windows Blinds? 
StyleXP?


----------



## spike27z

I think I'm gonna keep this one for more than three days


----------



## jp198780

woow, thats nice spikee.


----------



## SC7

4W4K3 said:


> In this day and age I can see why you say that. In 10 years kids will be looking at porn before they can tie there shoes...but I digress. I see nothing attractive in her, or any model who takes money for nudity/exposure. I'm only 18, and I feel like an old man right now...



I really don't think she's doing anything wrong, she's just modeling her attractive body.  As I've said before, I think pornography is degrading and unneccisary and wrong, but a little skin is not.


----------



## soccerdude

Here is mine:


----------



## SirKenin




----------



## m0nk3ys1ms




----------



## The-Llamalizer




----------



## SanTa

I like to be simple. :]

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h34/daablaa/desk.jpg


----------



## Pr0

The-Llamalizer said:


>


How do did you setup your desktop like that? or is that a mac?


----------



## steve s.

I wanna play too...


----------



## SanTa

Pr0 it's WindowBlinds skin, not surre which one.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Pr0 said:


> How do did you setup your desktop like that? or is that a mac?



its a windowblinds skin called aerial, the tv guide thing and weather widgets are fromt he yahoo widgets engine. the dock is ObjectDock by stardock. the background i dont the title, but i hosted it, and the other 3 that go w/ it on imageshack.

MASS LINKAGE, AAAAHHHHH!!!
http://stardock.com/products/windowblinds/
http://stardock.com/products/objectdock/
http://widgets.yahoo.com/
http://www2.konfabulator.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11788&hl=tv+tracker
http://img347.imageshack.us/img347/4644/aquafiringfirewinbv1.jpg
http://img347.imageshack.us/img347/8855/aquafiringfirexe9.jpg
http://img326.imageshack.us/img326/6092/aquafiringcoldwinsn1.jpg
http://img474.imageshack.us/img474/1097/aquafiringcoldmk1.jpg


----------



## bptba93

http://img164.imageshack.us/img164/2716/snapshot1yn7.png

here's my desktop


----------



## Nini

Im bored so heres mine as of today ...


----------



## mrjack

SanTa said:


> Pr0 it's WindowBlinds skin, not surre which one.



Or you can use StyleXP or UXTheme Patcher 4.0, I use the UXTheme Patcher since it won't start nagging about registering for *only 19.95$*.  And I use the Vista theme created by a fellow called WindowsX who also made the UXTheme Patcher with another guy. The result was this.


----------



## Nini

i like that black theme mrjack


----------



## [ULKER]

Min rezoliution (1024x816) - http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/8004/untitledqa0.jpg

Normal rezoliution (1280x1024) - http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/4050/untitledoz5.jpg

Angelina Jolie rrrrrr.....


----------



## The_Beast




----------



## Vista

Better late than never...here is mine

View attachment 1378


----------



## Burgerbob

my new 1440X900 widescreen!


----------



## 4W4K3

I can't decide between Ashleigh





or Ashleigh





hehe

EDIT: OMG! look at that mountain of clothes she has in that second pic. someone needs to clean her room!!!!!


----------



## Nini

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> EDIT: OMG! look at that mountain of clothes she has in that second pic. someone needs to clean her room!!!!!


the second one  and every girl has mountains of clothes, sometimes we're to lazy to put them away


----------



## Syrillian

Mine is the Andromeda galaxy

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/8313/andromeda1fm8.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is my desktop for now.






Bob


----------



## Ku-sama




----------



## Ku-sama

sorry for its size, its mich bigger than it looks... how do i get the full 1600x1200?


----------



## Bobo

Ku-sama said:


> sorry for its size, its mich bigger than it looks... how do i get the full 1600x1200?


Do we really need more huge pictures?  It makes it hard to read....


----------



## thealmightyone

Just link to imageshack with thumbnails. Save on bandwith, thus costs.


----------



## Lamilia

I found a program thats like windowsblinds only its free. You can even use the visual styles from deviant art. website 
anyways here's my desktop now:


----------



## leetkyle

I know the image is ever-so-slightly stretched. I love my STEAM + Winamp theme at the minute,


----------



## Lamilia

leetkyle said:


> I know the image is ever-so-slightly stretched. I love my STEAM + Winamp theme at the minute,



I dont see an image...


----------



## _simon_

Click to enlarge


----------



## dragon2309

[email protected] said:


> Click to enlarge


I run ubuntu 6 aswell, are you running that desktop thingy that allows you to rotate etc... begins with an X i cant remeber the name though, hint?

dragon


----------



## _simon_

dragon2309 said:


> I run ubuntu 6 aswell, are you running that desktop thingy that allows you to rotate etc... begins with an X i cant remeber the name though, hint?
> 
> dragon



I'm using XGL, yes


----------



## Nini

umhum


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Im sure alot of you have alread seen mine, but here we go.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'll maybe post mine tomorrow morning. Whooo.


----------



## Apathetic

Sorry about photobucket  lol.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Sooo close to a kiss, but they don't do that in concerts or public anymore this day and age. ~*Sigh.*~






I have more that I can't pick from... stupid t.A.T.u.


----------



## Motoxrdude

You are obsessed with T.a.t.u....


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Mmmm, so I am.
And pleased to say so.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

What's t.A.T.u?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

t.A.T.u. is a famous Russian Duo.
Elena Katina (Red Head) and Yulia Volkova (Black hair.)

Gawd, makes me wish people had payed more attention to the t.A.T.u. thread I made in the off topic to avoid having to always repeat this stuff.
<<
If you can find it and feel like asking more questions about them, go there and I'll be more than happy to answer.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Sooo close to a kiss, but they don't do that in concerts or public anymore this day and age. ~*Sigh.*~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more that I can't pick from... stupid t.A.T.u.



Do you use Flash? Iv messed around it a little, i hear the old MX 04 one is easier to use then the newer one though.  Have you ever made anything in it?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Macromedia Flash? Yeah I've used it a bit, and learnt how to use it better last year in Computer Science 20. I can't make anything large scale though, but small things.


----------



## Nini

wait, then whats the fireworks one for? I forgot


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Altering images and whatnot.


----------



## Filip

My desktop wins the simplicity contest.


----------



## Nini

Wow, it sure does... its so empty, like space, no1 is around you\\ haha ok im done


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Gotta love this one. The shirts are the best. The girls came to NorhtAmerica (USA) in 2003 as the USA was goign to war with Iraq. So the manager, being witty, came up with that slogan for the shirts in Russian, for when they were on the talk shows and such.
"Fvck War." is what it says. I watched the show in which showed him making the shirts, and when they were on Jay Leno singing with the shirts on, he went crazy backstage laughing.
Hahaa.

I kinda of made my own shirt like that, and wore it to the Exhibition. No one could read it except my friends and I, it went well with the Russian act I was putting on all day, which included me screaming into a cell phone (In Russian) in a more quiet spot iof the Exhibition grounds, right near the police placey of the grounds. Was funny.
<_< I ended up singing in Russian and Simon was asking me why. I told hi I was running out of sentences to say, and by singing the ones from songs, was the only way I could remember them. Hehe.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

background made by me

http://aspick666.deviantart.com


----------



## apo89

Ku-sama said:


>



hey whatdaya know, a metallica concert!


----------



## Lamilia

[email protected] said:


> Click to enlarge



I saw a video where someone typed in xgl-cool in the console then did that and it started raining those green matrix letter things. Is there a way to do that with windows xp?


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest & Greatest...


----------



## _simon_

Lamilia said:


> I saw a video where someone typed in xgl-cool in the console then did that and it started raining those green matrix letter things. Is there a way to do that with windows xp?



Sounds like a script they made to run Xwinwrap with the glmatrix screensaver as wallpaper. You can also set videos as wallpaper using it.

It's very easy to do on Linux, just done it myself:



 

 



As for windows... I have no idea, sorry.


----------



## Kornowski

Heres my Desktop, what do you think?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Heres my Desktop, what do you think?



Nice.

Can you provide me a link to download that Cpu thing & clock?

Thanks


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks, Yeah sure...

http://widgets.yahoo.com/

and then the cpu thing and clock...

http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/view.php?widget=36564

http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/view.php?widget=38233

There's loads more of other ones too, You have to donwload the Widget Engine to get the others to work... If you have any problems just ask...


----------



## Shane

Thanks mate,

Made my desktop look even more better now 

What you think of my desktop?

down.
       .
       .
       ¬


----------



## Shane

UPDATED


----------



## Kornowski

Its cool, I like the Ford Mustang in the middle! Its the same as the one you posted up last time you know? Those widgets things are cool aren't they!


----------



## Shane

Oops,

I posted the wrong pic 

Ive edited the top post with the latest background with widgets on


----------



## Kornowski

Its cool, So I take it, right here, right now is London? lol.
You can lock them if you want to stopt them being moved by mistake, right click them and go to the far right tab then click lock...


----------



## Shane

Yeah just locked them in place.

Gonna take a look at some more of those widgets later.

Sorry to go off topic...
I dont live in London but thats the closest i can get it to display.

I live in Stourbridge 
Where u live in da uk?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, theres LOADS of good ones!
Oh right, I live in Liverpool... It's great for getting known in the music buisness... I'm trying... lol.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, theres LOADS of good ones!
> Oh right, I live in Liverpool... It's great for getting known in the music buisness... I'm trying... lol.


 Liverpools a nice place ive been there few years back.

Anyway i think we should get this post back on topic 

Sorry everyone


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

My desktops look so cluttered compaired to alot of yours. Haha.
Just one last desktop change before I leave today and won't get back untill Wednesday.


----------



## Archangel

when im home ill post mine =]


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I have so many different (t.A.T.u.) desktops that I can go through. Haha. I'll liekly change it every few days, and maybe post them, again and again, with each new one.

I dunno.
=]


----------



## Mattu

Here's my new desktop (from my earlier post). The stars actually twinkle (it's a .JIF image) but it makes my computer run slower than crap


----------



## statue12




----------



## holyjunk

Tell me what you think.


----------



## mrjack

*Current desktop.*


----------



## P11

My Macbook Desktop:


----------



## tdeath101

click to enlarge


----------



## Verve

Keepin it simple, I used to have a lot more icons.


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest.

I like it.

What ya think?


----------



## Burgerbob

Do you seriously have your desktop res set at 800X600? ouch... otherwise, that isnt bad.


----------



## Nini

Burgerbob said:


> Do you seriously have your desktop res set at 800X600? ouch... otherwise, that isnt bad.



dont the icons look like they arent normal size?
i think he resized the screenshot


----------



## Tayl

Mine:





I'm a minimalist .


----------



## Bobo

Resized from 1280x1024


----------



## Jet

Resized from 1280x1024
I'll have to get my Vista RC1 screenshots up sometime....

Like the background?


----------



## wixostrix

heres my piece


----------



## Shane

Burgerbob said:


> Do you seriously have your desktop res set at 800X600? ouch... otherwise, that isnt bad.



No lol,

Its Photobucket...They keep resizing my images


----------



## TEKKA

AMD said:


> Heres my latest.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> What ya think?



where did you get that wallpaper and theme?


----------



## Shane

You need Windowblinds to get the theme.

http://www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds/

Its not free though.

However their desktops backgrounds are free 
If you want the one i have and cant find it on the website il upload it for you.


----------



## TEKKA

I had a look but i couldn't find it either, would you mind uploading it for me.


----------



## Shane

Yeah no problem.

Here it is....

http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b125/shaneathome/?action=view&current=Azenis2_1024.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1


----------



## TEKKA

Thanks a heap.


----------



## Shane

Np


----------



## WeatherMan

Heres my desktop


----------



## Shane

Nice background you have there Bootup05.

Nvidia has some nice backgrounds but obviusly it wouldnt look right if you have a  
Nvidia background on a system that has an Ati card like mine 

Anyone know of a site which has some good Ati backgrounds?

Thanks


----------



## The_Beast

here we go


----------



## ETSA

Iron Maiden!





badass.


----------



## The_Beast

ETSA said:


> Iron Maiden!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badass.



thanx

_+880____________________________ 
_++88_________*rock on*__________ 
_++88____________________________ 
__+880_________________________+++ 
__+888________________________+888 
__++880______________________+888 
__++888_____+++88__________+++8__ 
__++8888__+++8880++88____+++88___ 
__+++8888+++8880++8888__++888____ 
___++888++8888+++888888++888_____ 
___++88++8888++8888888++888______ 
___++++++888888888888888888______ 
____++++++88888888888888888______ 
____++++++++000888888888888______ 
_____+++++++000088888888888______ 
______+++++++00088888888888______ 
_______+++++++088888888888_______ 
_______+++++++088888888888_______ 
________+++++++8888888888________ 
________+++++++0088888888________ 
________++++++0088888888_________ 
________+++++0008888888__________ 
_________++++++8888888___________


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

What can I say, I'm back to this one for now...
Just so close. SO CLOSE.
I also didn't feel like taking another Print Screen Shot, so I used the one I had from before. Only differences from then and now. The thigns open at the bottom, a few icons on the desktop, and the time. Oh the time. Haha.


----------



## The_Beast

Hyper_Kagome said:


> What can I say, I'm back to this one for now...
> Just so close. SO CLOSE.
> I also didn't feel like taking another Print Screen Shot, so I used the one I had from before. Only differences from then and now. The thigns open at the bottom, a few icons on the desktop, and the time. Oh the time. Haha.




nice i like it


----------



## holyjunk

holyjunk125 said:


> Tell me what you think.



Fine dont comment.  
-I mean I like all of yours.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

*...*

Just a couple quick low res.


----------



## Nini

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> Fine dont comment.
> -I mean I like all of yours.


i was gonna say somethin b4..but i guess i forgot//
ah, whats the name of that black theme.. i like it


----------



## The_Beast

Sacrinyellow5 i like the one with the trees and the city. where did you get it????


----------



## holyjunk

Nini said:


> i was gonna say somethin b4..but i guess i forgot//
> ah, whats the name of that black theme.. i like it



Here you go. By the way Thanks for commenting!  
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/29511577/


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

The_Beast said:


> Sacrinyellow5 i like the one with the trees and the city. where did you get it????



I got all 3 here http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/

By the way great Iron M wallpaper!


----------



## circledancer

*circle's desktop*

Hi I'm new, so I thought I'd say hi and show you my desktop, the image is my own, I made it with 'The GIMP"


----------



## The_Beast

^^^i love that the Firefox icon is in its hands. it looks so clean with no other icon on the desktop




thanx look really close and you can see i was playing Hallowed Be Thy Name

_+880____________________________ 
_++88_________*rock on*__________ 
_++88____________________________ 
__+880_________________________+++ 
__+888________________________+888 
__++880______________________+888 
__++888_____+++88__________+++8__ 
__++8888__+++8880++88____+++88___ 
__+++8888+++8880++8888__++888____ 
___++888++8888+++888888++888_____ 
___++88++8888++8888888++888______ 
___++++++888888888888888888______ 
____++++++88888888888888888______ 
____++++++++000888888888888______ 
_____+++++++000088888888888______ 
______+++++++00088888888888______ 
_______+++++++088888888888_______ 
_______+++++++088888888888_______ 
________+++++++8888888888________ 
________+++++++0088888888________ 
________++++++0088888888_________ 
________+++++0008888888__________ 
_________++++++8888888___________


those wallpaper rock


----------



## Pelagic Argosy

Actual res: 1400x1050

You can see all my work crap on the left and all the important fun stuff in the top right. 
The photo is of my girlfriend's eye and it was taken using a panasonic dmc-tz1.


----------



## holyjunk

circledancer said:


> Hi I'm new, so I thought I'd say hi and show you my desktop, the image is my own, I made it with 'The GIMP"



Welcome!!! Nice desktop. Liking how you use mozilla firefox  Nice speakers too!


----------



## circledancer

Thanks The Beast........nice to meet you!


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Ya, I'm a fan of Kingdom Hearts.....


----------



## circledancer

Thank you Holyjunk 125, The little Phillips speakers are sweet, I'm jammin' right now!


----------



## circledancer

See you guys later, got my own little forum to go take care of...be well!


----------



## The_Beast

circledancer said:


> Thanks The Beast........nice to meet you!



I really like your desktop. I could never do that I have too many icons. thanx nice to meet you too.


----------



## jljhlhl

This is my laptop desktop.


----------



## Pelagic Argosy

Hey, how come he gets like 5 comments in 2 seconds. 
<Abject sobbing>


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

OKay, okay, I'm desktop changing happy at the moment.
Again, just more from what I used to have, to lazy to really to the Print Screen process and the likes. (It's late, mmmkay?)





















Lalalala, gooo t.A.T.u.


----------



## The_Beast

Pelagic Argosy said:


> Hey, how come he gets like 5 comments in 2 seconds.
> <Abject sobbing>




We like yours too but his is so so so clean looking. Come on who could really only have 1 icon on their desktop?


----------



## Pelagic Argosy

A Spartan madman!


----------



## Burgerbob

The_Beast said:


> We like yours too but his is so so so clean looking. Come on who could really only have 1 icon on their desktop?



I have none...


----------



## circledancer

Pelagic Argosy said:


> A Spartan madman!



Madwoman.............


----------



## The_Beast

Burgerbob said:


> I have none...



i dont know how you do it. i have 30+ on my desktop


----------



## circledancer

I like to keep well ordered bookmarks and you can customize your start menu for things you always use, it is an often overlooked tool. Here is a cool article of how one guy does his, it will save me alot of typing
http://ethep.blogspot.com/2006/08/windows-xp-start-menu.html


----------



## Burgerbob

My latest. That is how i have no icons.


----------



## circledancer

Sweet Burgerbob......very intense!


----------



## The_Beast

Hey bob I love your desktop. I love the case temp, the time, the outside temp and all the other features. i dont know about you but it is getting late. got to get to bed so i can golf a 18. talk to you all later


----------



## chrisalviola




----------



## chrisalviola

you know the persons personality just by the desktop..
mines messy


----------



## chrisalviola

Hyper_Kagome said:


> What can I say, I'm back to this one for now...
> Just so close. SO CLOSE.
> I also didn't feel like taking another Print Screen Shot, so I used the one I had from before. Only differences from then and now. The thigns open at the bottom, a few icons on the desktop, and the time. Oh the time. Haha.



the best wallpaper ive seen so far.


----------



## _simon_




----------



## Rambo




----------



## TEKKA

AMD said:


> Nice background you have there Bootup05.
> 
> Nvidia has some nice backgrounds but obviusly it wouldnt look right if you have a
> Nvidia background on a system that has an Ati card like mine
> 
> Anyone know of a site which has some good Ati backgrounds?
> 
> Thanks



Found a cool ati one for ya.

http://www.mediamax.com/tekkano1/Hosted/ATI_1200.jpg


----------



## Shane

TEKKA said:


> Found a cool ati one for ya.
> 
> http://www.mediamax.com/tekkano1/Hosted/ATI_1200.jpg



Yay nice one,Ive now set that one as my desktopy


----------



## TEKKA

my current one.

http://www.mediamax.com/tekkano1/Hosted/untitled.JPG


----------



## Shane

TEKKA said:


> my current one.
> 
> http://www.mediamax.com/tekkano1/Hosted/untitled.JPG



Nice,however i dont like the Standard Xp bar at the bottom  

I think the classic one would suite better with that background.


----------



## lunchboxx

mine

http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/2554/backroundxj0.jpg


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

chrisalviola said:


> the best wallpaper ive seen so far.



=p
t.A.T.u. can beat out all!
There's more back on page 128.


----------



## _simon_

Rambo said:


>



I like your wallpaper, do you have a download link for it by any chance?


----------



## tlarkin

i have my pics rotating but here is one


----------



## sup2jzgte

alright, I'm not sure if the MODS will find this offensive or not, but I will post it up and if there is an issue please feel free to delete it.   

Well here is my desktop


----------



## Tayl

chrisalviola said:


> the best wallpaper ive seen so far.



And now? 



sup2jzgte said:


> alright, I'm not sure if the MODS will find this offensive or not, but I will post it up and if there is an issue please feel free to delete it.
> 
> Well here is my desktop


----------



## circledancer

lunchboxx said:


> mine
> 
> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/2554/backroundxj0.jpg



WOW, That's stunning....Luv it!


----------



## calumn

*Desktop*

Well heres my desktop 






Sorry if its bad Quality.


----------



## Jon Boy

> Originally Posted by lunchboxx  View Post
> mine
> 
> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/2...ckroundxj0.jpg



Hey I like how we both have folders for desktop icons we don't use with very similar names .


----------



## Nini

AnyDVD and CloneDVD huh? interesting


----------



## Jon Boy

Purely for archiving my collection


----------



## Mankz_91

My current desktop.


----------



## Ku-sama




----------



## 4W4K3

Friend's new carbon fiber exhaust's, his bike is pretty sweet wish i had it lol






Notice the mini icons


----------



## calumn

tlarkin said:


> i have my pics rotating but here is one



Nice but im not really a fan of KDE Gnome is better lol.


----------



## tlarkin

calumn said:


> Nice but im not really a fan of KDE Gnome is better lol.



I like KDE better, but I can handle Gnome alright.  I use SUSE and it seems to run better on KDE enviroment, though they do offer Gnome now.


----------



## calumn

I can handle KDE but to me its seems a bit bulky. I use Fedora Core so gnome is standard and I got used to it before I used KDE.

Heres my new dekstop:


----------



## Archangel

im using this one atm    why? because it looks nice and i dont think much other people use it


----------



## tlarkin

calum

Thats cool, I have a ton of penguin pics on my desktop at work, that screen shot was of my laptop.  I also use a few distros based on knoppix


----------



## Ku-sama




----------



## Jet

Ku-sama said:


>



Ahh!!! Standard windows XP theme!! noooooooooo....


----------



## Rambo

Vista RC2:


----------



## Ku-sama

Jet said:


> Ahh!!! Standard windows XP theme!! noooooooooo....



bah, it doesnt matter, im never at my desktop anyways, games or CF...


----------



## MasterEVC




----------



## calumn

tlarkin said:


> calum
> 
> Thats cool, I have a ton of penguin pics on my desktop at work, that screen shot was of my laptop.  I also use a few distros based on knoppix



Thanks I like that one aswll.
I have knoppix on cd somewhere and pclinuxos but I dont use them unless I need to do something like rescue files from my hd


----------



## bigsaucybob

Heres my full desktop with my dual monitor setup.






Its really small.


----------



## TEKKA

bigsaucybob said:


> Heres my full desktop with my dual monitor setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its really small.



Nice one, where did you get your background its really sick.


----------



## tlarkin

here goes the same PC but in windows....

resized of course for bandwidth


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

... I'm kinda going on a t.A.T.u. downloading spree at the moment. Yes, again. I can never have too much t.A.T.u. music/concerts/clips/vidoes. So, that explains the vlutter on the desktop... still need to go through it, AFTER I finish downloading..

Staying home sick always causes me to download, obsessivly.
Lmao.


----------



## zkiller

i run dual monitors as well.


----------



## jimmymac

just had a little change from my ferrari FXX


----------



## Bramp

Here is mine.

I am always changing it though.

Oh and don’t mind the mess, make yourself at home. :snikers:


----------



## Garyj881

Bramp said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> I am always changing it though.
> 
> Oh and don’t mind the mess, make yourself at home. :snikers:



That wallpapers sweet dude any chance you can send it me 

[email protected]


----------



## Garyj881

Heres mine i change it nearly every week


----------



## Bramp

Garyj881 said:


> That wallpapers sweet dude any chance you can send it me
> 
> [email protected]



email sent..


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

~*Coughs.*~
Behold, I have cleaned my desktop up from earlier today. Hoenstly, the whole thing was basically covered with files I was moving from folder to folder, sorting and such.




And yes... still downloading stuff. How can I say no to a t.A.T.u. concert?


----------



## Shane

Hyper_Kagome said:


> ~*Coughs.*~
> Behold, I have cleaned my desktop up from earlier today. Hoenstly, the whole thing was basically covered with files I was moving from folder to folder, sorting and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes... still downloading stuff. How can I say no to a t.A.T.u. concert?



Wow i can tell you a HUGE fan of T.A.T.U 

I like a few of their songs too.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Huge might be an understatement to tell the truth. Lmao. I freaken love them. I see something on the official forums to download, and I download it, love it, cherrish it, etc. I'm even involved in some projects with the other hardcore fans there. Gifts for the girls. Whoooo.





That's just what I have in the t.A.T.u. folders at the moment... more downloading, more in some other folders by accident. 
Haha.


----------



## Motoxrdude

I finaly got XGL+Beryl to work on my computer(ubuntu btw), it is freakin awesome!
Here is a video of my desktop that I took:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dCZ_oKtCzf0
I need to take another video of me playing WoW or oblivion with XGL, its amazing!


----------



## pokemon87654

i used to use desktop x but I never really found anythng i liked


----------



## ryf

and yes I only  have one on my desktop, but I keep the ones I need easy to get to


----------



## Motoxrdude

ryf said:


> and yes I only  have one on my desktop, but I keep the ones I need easy to get to



That's disqusting dude....


----------



## Shane

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Huge might be an understatement to tell the truth. Lmao. I freaken love them. I see something on the official forums to download, and I download it, love it, cherrish it, etc. I'm even involved in some projects with the other hardcore fans there. Gifts for the girls. Whoooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just what I have in the t.A.T.u. folders at the moment... more downloading, more in some other folders by accident.
> Haha.



Lol 13.6Gb of T.A.T.U stuff 

Are those all pictures or do you have like clips/Songs in that same folder?


----------



## ryf

sorry you don't like it I'll delete them if the mods like. 

the fact that a friend of mine makes the backgrounds means I'm a little biased, but its not pornagraphic or anyworse than the lesbians previously posted IMO.

in case you misunderstood the "one on the desktop" 
I meant ICONS


----------



## Shane

ryf said:


> sorry you don't like it I'll delete them if the mods like.
> 
> the fact that a friend of mine makes the backgrounds means I'm a little biased, but its not pornagraphic or anyworse than the lesbians previously posted IMO.



It is a little wierd to have for a background


----------



## Burgerbob

PWNED! i love widescreen... and windowblinds... and the 360...


----------



## ryf

is it weird to have or weird to admit to having?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

ryf said:


> the fact that a friend of mine makes the backgrounds means I'm a little biased, but its not pornagraphic or anyworse than the lesbians previously posted IMO.



If you fricken call them lesbians, ONE MORE TIME, I will fricken take you to PM and EXPLAIN CAREFULLY as to why THEY ARN'T lesbians.
Got it?
Okay.
Good.

And *AMD*
That folder is just PURE music and videos.
My pictures are in another folder... almost to 3000 pictures. Those folders, are continuiously growing.
OH! and it's not 13.6 anymore.... more like... *16.5*


----------



## tlarkin

burgerbob nice os x dock........ 


For the record, I thought tatu was just faking it for marketing, didn't one of them have a child with some dude?  I am pretty sure that makes them not gay.

Not to mention, its totally acceptable for lesbians to exist, as long as they are hot.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

tlarkin said:


> burgerbob nice os x dock........
> 
> 
> For the record, I thought tatu was just faking it for marketing, didn't one of them have a child with some dude?  I am pretty sure that makes them not gay.
> 
> Not to mention, its totally acceptable for lesbians to exist, as long as they are hot.



**You are completely a man, through and through. Thick headed and biased on so many things.**
Yes, they ARN'T lesbians, as I had stated beforehand. Yulia DID have a baby, Viktoria, at age 18/19. Vika is now two. They both have boyfriends, in which arn't mentioned or seen very often. Elena and Yulia have also been friends, for a reallllly long time. They love they share is not lesbian-onic, but certianly not one shared between sisters; as it's too close of a love.

The lesbianism was just publicity. That all stopped in 2004 when they fired Shapovalov (The manager) and became their own managers.

**And that last statment, completely thick headed of you to say so, "Accepted if the women are hot.**
How shallow can you get? Sheesh.

Good?


----------



## ryf

Hyper_Kagome said:


> If you fricken call them lesbians, ONE MORE TIME, I will fricken take you to PM and EXPLAIN CAREFULLY as to why THEY ARN'T lesbians.
> Got it?
> Okay.
> Good.




LOL.... I didn't crush a dream did I? I don't know if they are or not to be honest, never heard of them until this thread, but the graphics are somewhat suggestive to the fact that they might live that alternative lifestyle.....


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Elena is a practicing Russian Orthodox. It's against the religion.
Yulia, has been known to get with females, she was with one for a short time once. 
As for the pictures, publicity.

And the reason I mentioned PM, is because, most of the people on this site, know just how righttothepoint I can get with t.A.T.u.


----------



## tlarkin

hahaha okay whatever, my point was sex sells.  If you don't believe me watch TV for a bit, well I guess you are in Canada, but trust me sex sells.

That is why it is acceptable.

Maybe next time I will put a /sarcasm tag after a line like that before you start name calling.

You ever see fat and ugly chicks on TV/movies/music?  You ever see people with pretty much no talent make it because they are hot?

I am a realist is all.


----------



## ryf

no offense to RO, it was against christianity in general until they lost to big a market share(AKA profit margin), so the methodists led the way to accept the lifestyle. This has led most all to at least accept a don't ask don't tell policy to keep the benches and money flowing....

I don't doubt that its for publicity, but religious devotion isn't an argument in this day and age.
-------------------------

we are getting off topic sorry


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Being in Canada, has nothing to do with TV, dude. And duh, I know "sex sells," and it shows how thick headed and shallow most of humanity is. It's sickening. And just because one is overweight, dosn't almost mean they're ugly. Think about that one. And yes, I have seen overweight and bigger people on TV/Movies/music/etc.

And I wasn't name calling, I was being rather, bluntly honest.


----------



## tlarkin

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Being in Canada, has nothing to do with TV, dude. And duh, I know "sex sells," and it shows how thick headed and shallow most of humanity is. It's sickening. And just because one is overweight, dosn't almost mean they're ugly. Think about that one. And yes, I have seen overweight and bigger people on TV/Movies/music/etc.
> 
> And I wasn't name calling, I was being rather, bluntly honest.



I never once stated I approve of people doing that, I just simply stated people do that.

Sure, there is always an exception to the rule, but I could list tons of people who in my opinion have very little or no talent and are all over the place because they are hot, both male and female.

calm down

Oh, and I don't watch canadian TV so I have no idea what the commercials are up there.  I don't really watch TV period anymore.

You've made your point, and it is noted, and I am not disagreeing with you in any manner.  I just stated the obvious and you go straight to name calling.  

I am not a fan of tatu, I really don't know much about them other than they are russian and sing stuff, lol.  I could honestly give a rat's ass if they are gay, straight, bi, male, female, or robots.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, it is when people try to push their opinion on to you is the root of the problem.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

"Thick Headed" is not a 'name calling' name.

And fine, okay. Argument done. I have homework.

And besides, I am not forcing an opinion, just informing the ones that seem to not want to understand that they arn't lesbians.

_And only TV I really watch is on Friday, for a few hours. _


----------



## tlarkin

there was never an argument with me in the first place, good luck on your homework


----------



## Motoxrdude

How about we get back on topic and not spam this thread?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

You're a little late for that, Moto.
We've already finished.
=/


And *AMD*
That folder is just PURE music and videos.
My pictures are in another folder... almost to 3000 pictures. Those folders, are continuiously growing.
OH! and it's not 13.6 anymore.... more like... *16.5*
_So he dosn't have to look for a response._


----------



## palidon112




----------



## Archangel

here's mine 
Resolution is 1280x1024 tough.. photobucket resized it it seems.  (and yes, i made the icons a bit smaller =] )


----------



## tlarkin

another of mine


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Huzzah!

...I probably change my desktop too often.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

mine currently:


----------



## Nini

MY messy desktop..cant believe it


----------



## adam3112

heres mine


----------



## Shane

Adam that wallpaper is sweet,

Can you give me a link to it please?

Thanks


----------



## adam3112

AMD said:


> Adam that wallpaper is sweet,
> 
> Can you give me a link to it please?
> 
> Thanks



I can't remember the exact link to that wallpaper but there is simular ones like it here! http://images.google.co.uk/images?q=gallardo&imgsz=xxlarge&ndsp=20&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&start=0&sa=N


----------



## Motoxrdude

So I think it is unanymous, mine is the best.
Here is a link if you dont beleive me: http://youtube.com/watch?v=dCZ_oKtCzf0


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I think, if my desktop did that, I'd go insane.
... I don't like it, really.


----------



## Bobo

Motoxrdude said:


> So I think it is unanymous, mine is the best.
> Here is a link if you dont beleive me: http://youtube.com/watch?v=dCZ_oKtCzf0



Here's a cooler one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj3UPnriIxc&NR


----------



## Motoxrdude

Bobo said:


> Here's a cooler one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj3UPnriIxc&NR



Hahah, its the same damn thing! How can it be cooler?


----------



## Bobo

With dual monitors.  It is better.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Heh ok, i have dual monitors on my comp so it is exactly the same as his, lol.


----------



## speedup

Hey adam3112, I love your desktop...its cool! 
 Im having this pic right now-courtesy of my kid sister.... 



*A serious case of "Vetophobia"!*​And the few random icons....


----------



## _simon_

Click to enlarge.


----------



## Mankz_91

gotta love elisha cuthbert......


----------



## Motoxrdude

This isn't a "show off your favorite model thread".


----------



## Dr Studly

Motoxrdude said:


> This isn't a "show off your favorite model thread".



ya seriously, it isn't

if it was a "show off your favorite model thread" i would have motoxrdude plastered all over my desktop


----------



## Shane

adam3112 said:


> I can't remember the exact link to that wallpaper but there is simular ones like it here! http://images.google.co.uk/images?q=gallardo&imgsz=xxlarge&ndsp=20&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&start=0&sa=N



Thanks adam


----------



## Lamilia

Halloween desktop  (and bootscreen and log-in) For anyone who doesn't know umbrella is the company responsible for making the T-virus and G-virus in resident evil and they are viruses that turn people into zombies. Guess I'll have to start working on a thanksgiving desktop now...


----------



## Ku-sama

I like the windows loading and the logon screen


----------



## Mankz_91

Encore4More said:


> ya seriously, it isn't
> 
> if it was a "show off your favorite model thread" i would have motoxrdude plastered all over my desktop



if you look at the bottom right corner, you can see my recycle bin and my Modem connection icon thingy......

its my desktop, not just some random piccey i have


----------



## Motoxrdude

Encore4More said:


> ya seriously, it isn't
> 
> if it was a "show off your favorite model thread" i would have motoxrdude plastered all over my desktop



O baby.


----------



## sirmixalot42691

heres mine


----------



## Ku-sama

the only picture i have of my car as of right now:


----------



## Archangel

Lmao.. addicted to CF?  =)


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'd say.
>=]


----------



## Ku-sama

thats why sometimes my FF rides up to 400MB in memory usage... but on a more serious note: thats usually how many instances of FF i have up, but not all of CF 


EDIT: the guy who sold me the car found more pics of it, ill link them on the "Post your car thread"


----------



## Archangel

lmao,.. i usually only have 2 max 3 IE screens opened.. more make me dizzy  XD  i cant stand having too much screens open at a time =]


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I tend to get... alot of Mozilla Firefox tabs open.
And I get all weird on myself, clicking them all to find the page I want, even though I can still read what's on each one.
._.

I have another one:


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## 4W4K3

My current addiction to skateboarding...even though I can't even ollie yet haha.






EDIT: OOOOO I better see [email protected] running on all of these screenshots!!!! >-( lol


----------



## Nini

some change..I was bored


----------



## Mankz_91




----------



## Sirius_GTO

Here is mine. I used photobucket, how come the picture is smaller than the original?


----------



## _simon_

^ There's an option in photobucket that resizes your images.

If you have the free account then you are limited to 1024x758 or 1Mb.
The paid account has a limit of 2240x1680 or 2Mb.

To check / change you need to click on "Uploading Options" under the upload box.

Here's my current one.

CLICK TO ENLARGE.


----------



## palidon112

[email protected] said:


> ^ There's an option in photobucket that resizes your images.
> 
> If you have the free account then you are limited to 1024x758 or 1Mb.
> The paid account has a limit of 2240x1680 or 2Mb.
> 
> To check / change you need to click on "Uploading Options" under the upload box.
> 
> Here's my current one.
> 
> CLICK TO ENLARGE.



yeah, and if it is under 1mb it can be as large as you want. i just use photoshop to drop the filesize down.


----------



## Camper

I love xfce


----------



## Kornowski

Here's my desktop at the moment, I changed a couple of the icons, I think it looks good!





How do I install the Royale Noir Theme? I have a Royale theme already, as you can see. Thanks.


----------



## Sirius_GTO

[email protected] said:


> ^ There's an option in photobucket that resizes your images.
> 
> If you have the free account then you are limited to 1024x758 or 1Mb.
> The paid account has a limit of 2240x1680 or 2Mb.
> 
> To check / change you need to click on "Uploading Options" under the upload box.
> 
> Here's my current one.
> 
> CLICK TO ENLARGE.




Hey thanks a lot! I'll post a bigger picture.


----------



## Sirius_GTO

Ah here we go!!


----------



## gamerman4

My desktop. Much more streamline than before, Removed all icons from the desktop (everything you see is a dock). Got rid of ugly 32x32 icons for some nice 192x192 icons on the docks.


----------



## Tayl

My nice uncluttered desktop:


----------



## Grey410

*More than meets the eye.*

*My desktop today.  The image changes pretty often.  But mostly comic book characters lately.*


----------



## Warriorhazzard

My new (thanks to this forum) Desktop.


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## mrjack

Looks like Photoshop rendered clouds in the background.

My desktop.


----------



## cuffless

my tiny 15 inch monitor






its an old pic


----------



## successfulerror




----------



## tlarkin

mrjack said:


> Looks like Photoshop rendered clouds in the background.
> 
> My desktop.



Well I just downloaded the Linux Desktop pic package off some website and that was a pic included, I think they are all suppose to be natural pics and not digitally enhanced but I could be wrong.


----------



## deankenny

how dou get it so the wallpaper changes automatically to whatever it wants?


----------



## vroom_skies

Praetor said:


> I would post mine but a screenshot doesnt justify the 3d animation.



You using Ubuntu?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna




----------



## Shane

cuffless said:


> my tiny 15 inch monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its an old pic



Very nice,

I like the background and start menu bar.

Where do you get your desktop backgrounds from?


----------



## JamesBart

i dont have a desktop image. i have disbaled all of those types of thngs and effects and everything. but if i get a computer and just want it for the internet and that then i'll get a picture for the back! how sad am i? hahaha


----------



## Geoff

I love Christmas, can you tell?


----------



## Warriorhazzard

[-0MEGA-];503624 said:
			
		

> I love Christmas, can you tell?



I love your desktop. Are you using Windowsblinds? If not what are you using?


----------



## deankenny

again does any1 know how i can make my wallpaper change automatically so i jus get a surprise background every now and then


----------



## jp198780

yeah man, i like you theme..


----------



## Geoff

Warriorhazzard said:


> I love your desktop. Are you using Windowsblinds? If not what are you using?



Ya, WindowBlinds.  The theme is christmas time.


----------



## Warriorhazzard

But do you have the trial version?

Well im searching for it


----------



## Geoff

Warriorhazzard said:


> But do you have the trial version?
> 
> Well im searching for it


----------



## DacyJ

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice,
> 
> I like the background and start menu bar.
> 
> Where do you get your desktop backgrounds from?



I hate to be a copy cat but I would love to have that theme also that is sick!


----------



## DacyJ




----------



## Geoff

I hate lowered trucks, just my opinion though


----------



## DacyJ

[-0MEGA-];503755 said:
			
		

> I hate lowered trucks, just my opinion though


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion


----------



## Geoff

And are those drum brakes on the rear wheels?


----------



## deankenny

that truck is show only, its not allowed on the road


----------



## DacyJ

Yeah, stock motor too!


----------



## Motoxrdude

[-0MEGA-];503755 said:
			
		

> I hate lowered trucks, just my opinion though



Agreed. Trucks are meant to work, not look pretty


----------



## Warriorhazzard

Motoxrdude said:


> Agreed. Trucks are meant to work, not look pretty



LOL.


----------



## Bobo

Motoxrdude said:


> Agreed. Trucks are meant to work, not look pretty


Amen to that!


----------



## jp198780

trucks that are lowered dont look that good, well all modded like that, lowered trucks with stock rims etc. look ok, but if it's lowered with '22 inch rims looks stupid..


----------



## SirKenin

You know, I absolutely hate when people do up a vehicle and leave the drivetrain stock.  That's absolutely retarded.    They do that with Cavaliers and Hondas all the time.  They look like they can take on a 'Vette, but they can't even out roll a bicycle.


----------



## spacedude89

Here is my current layout.


----------



## Jet

^ If you made the picture smaller (like 1024x768), I''d be able to see it all without having to scroll sideways


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Small... but my love for them burns on still, stronger and stronger.





But I think I'll use this one...


----------



## _simon_

Excuse the fire one, the artifact only happens in screenshots.



 

 



Click to enlarge.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Was that with beryl or compiz?
EDIT-Whoops, nevermind! I just saw the beryl icon in your running apps.


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest....

I like it


----------



## Dirkpitt289

Here is my laptop


----------



## jp198780

saleen s7, i dont really like em, but i dont hate em, kinda in the middle lol...


----------



## Jon Boy

I think trucks look better raised not lowered.


----------



## SirKenin

I can't post mine....


----------



## Bobo

hmm i wonder what might be on it....


----------



## Mankz_91




----------



## nffc10




----------



## _simon_




----------



## nffc10

[email protected] said:


>



Nice background, i like the effect the rain/condensation has!


----------



## _simon_

I combined 2 images to make that


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms




----------



## Shane

Guys im in need of a nice desktop background change.

Im into cars/Locations & Nature/Gaming backgrounds.
Please let me know where you get all yours from.

Thanks.


----------



## Bobo

Mankz_91 said:


>


I looove that pic, where'd you get it?


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> Guys im in need of a nice desktop background change.
> 
> Im into cars/Locations & Nature/Gaming backgrounds.
> Please let me know where you get all yours from.
> 
> Thanks.



http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/index.php?sort=date

http://my.opera.com/michaeljung/albums/show.dml?id=37505

http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/desktops.php

http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpapers/?order=viewed


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/index.php?sort=date
> 
> http://my.opera.com/michaeljung/albums/show.dml?id=37505
> 
> http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/desktops.php
> 
> http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpapers/?order=viewed



Good stuff mate thanks


----------



## dmw2692004




----------



## cuffless

dmw2692004 said:


>



nice background. where did you get it?

edit: 





i need a new background


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms




----------



## The-Llamalizer

wow, i havent been here forever...o, the memories...


----------



## comando

And here is mine. It looks so messy.. .. ...


----------



## lhstud10

The-Llamalizer said:


> wow, i havent been here forever...o, the memories...



this is a mac correct?


dmw2692004 said:


>


and how is the start, and toolbar black????? VISTA??????


----------



## _simon_

lhstud10 said:


> this is a mac correct?
> 
> and how is the start, and toolbar black????? VISTA??????



They both look like XP to me, skinned.


----------



## Pc_Pimp

Does windowblinds run in the background?

When the trial version exspires does that mean that you cant use the blinds you have anymore?


----------



## The-Llamalizer

[email protected] said:


> They both look like XP to me, skinned.



hes right. mines not a mac, i hate macs. its xp with the dogmax windowblinds skin.




Pc_Pimp said:


> Does windowblinds run in the background?
> 
> When the trial version exspires does that mean that you cant use the blinds you have anymore?



yes it runs in the background. only version 5+ expires. im using version 4.6 because i dont like the expiration. when i decide i want to use a skin with a see through taskbar and whatnot, ill start with version 5, use that for 60 days, then version 5.1 for 60 days, and so on and so forth so as to maximize my trial limit.


----------



## dmw2692004

lhstud10 said:


> this is a mac correct?
> 
> and how is the start, and toolbar black????? VISTA??????



No vista, see the text below.



> Does windowblinds run in the background?
> 
> When the trial version exspires does that mean that you cant use the blinds you have anymore?



Im not using windows blinds, i personally dont like it because everytime i use it it seems to bogg down my system.


> nice background. where did you get it?



See the text below.

i got a skin pack from: be careful with that Vista Transformation pack, if you have windows blinds running tunr it off, same with icon packager. The instaltion process is a little tedious.
Here

Also that backround is from:
Here


----------



## Burgerbob

I dont change mine very often, but here it is now...


----------



## lhstud10

Burgerbob said:


> I dont change mine very often, but here it is now...



how do you change all of that stuff???? i heard somthing like blinds what site is that?


----------



## mrjack

My own widget in action, click on category and a menu drops down. Click on it again and it's hidden again.


----------



## joeswm8

^ that is flippin sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what did you use to create that??


----------



## mrjack

Besides Photoshop I used Crimson Editor and Notepad. Though I did use parts from a widget that has been created by someone else but I will be replacing those with my own creations. I just got the widget working.

UPDATE:

Replaced the arrows with my own.


----------



## lhstud10

i wish i could design my own...


----------



## mrjack

lhstud10 said:


> i wish i could design my own...



Nothing's stopping you from doing that. Though for more advanced it's good to know some programming, too. This widget includes some JavaScript but when looking closer at it, it's quite logical.


----------



## lhstud10

well im not very good with programing. isnt widgets for macs only?


----------



## dmw2692004

lhstud10 said:


> well im not very good with programing. isnt widgets for macs only?




No, widgets are not only for macs, you can download the yahoo widget engine and get quite a few helpful widgets. It could possibly bog down the rig in your sig(ryhms) because of the low amounts of ram that you have.


----------



## lhstud10

yes i agree thats why i havent... seriously need to upgrade..


----------



## Fruitcake

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/crunkinclub/SP32-20041214-203349.jpg

Does anybody have an original of that background?? I want the picture but without the icon's and stuff from what was on his desktop.


----------



## skidude




----------



## SJJ

amazing desktop


----------



## SJJ

skidude said:


> hey man i love ur games,
> i played all!


----------



## vroom_skies

Heres mine:





Bob


----------



## skidude

SJJ said:


> hey man i love ur games,
> i played all!



Hehehe thanks, thats not even a slice of my game collection, those are just the ones I play most


----------



## mrjack

skidude, where could I get that background you're using? I really like it.


----------



## skidude

mrjack said:


> skidude, where could I get that background you're using? I really like it.



Ya I know I love it, when I saw it I was just like "this is so sick"  

http://wallpapers.diq.ru/wallpapers/12/Mechanical_Sun.jpg


----------



## Shane

My latest

I like it.


----------



## hpi




----------



## Shane

hpi said:


>



ooh man sorry to say thats friggin horrible 

I couldnt and wouldnt use that on mine 

Sorry


----------



## hpi

Nevakonaza said:


> ooh man sorry to say thats friggin horrible
> 
> I couldnt and wouldnt use that on mine
> 
> Sorry



Im afraid you wouldn't be saying that when your tripping and seeing that kind sir


----------



## Shane

hpi said:


> Im afraid you wouldn't be saying that when your tripping and seeing that kind sir



hmmm okay


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Huzzah!


----------



## jimmymac

simply beautiful


----------



## ghost

^ Sweet wheels, fair play thats a good wallpaper


----------



## pdc76

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Huzzah!



damn dude, is that your room? i'd make them clean it up for you, lol.


----------



## Jet

jimmymac said:


> simply beautiful



A link, possibly?


----------



## Rambo

My Desktop


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

pdc76 said:


> damn dude, is that your room? i'd make them clean it up for you, lol.



More like -dudette- =)
And yes, it's really big with free airconditioning, and plenty of places to build forts, and sleep; hangout, all that cool jazz.
Make them clean it for me? They were the ones that suggested the style. ;]


----------



## pdc76

ok, dudette (sorry 'bout that), i just went back and looked again. now i see that it is outside. would make a pretty messy room though, lol.


----------



## TEKKA

Hate to be in that room when it rains.


----------



## easyshare123

Here is mine all nice and tidy  .... The laptop






Dan


----------



## 4W4K3

Help me decide. I have a TON of Zelda images (most from TP) but I have narrowed it down to these...


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

TEKKA said:


> Hate to be in that room when it rains.



... we have uhm...
...
....A tarp?

OHOH! And 4W4K3, go with the horse and Link.


----------



## TEKKA

haha tarp....... What about full on down poor? That would be one flooded room no?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Its uhm... raised off the ground?
._.


----------



## TEKKA

damn just make a roof  you know Wood+tiles


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

But the airconditioning!


----------



## TEKKA

Get a split system.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Then it won't be free. ._.


----------



## TEKKA

Save on the split and put in windows..


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Yanno, we've been doing fine as is.
Yeppers.


----------



## TEKKA

Ok then, But one day, and it might get a bit windy.


----------



## pdc76

probably the best use for windows i've ever seen!  

seriously though, an outside room? and a computer? i'm not in any position to talk to you about priorities, but that combination can't be healthy for any pc, or mac for that matter!


----------



## Jet




----------



## dmw2692004

Jet said:


>



is that from one of the rocky movies?

newest desktop:






and laptop desktop:


----------



## Jet

dmw2692004 said:


> is that from one of the rocky movies?



No, it was taken by my sister in Scotland a year or so ago.


----------



## dmw2692004

Jet said:


> No, it was taken by my sister in Scotland a year or so ago.



oh nice, it looks like something from one of the rocky movies.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

pdc76 said:


> probably the best use for windows i've ever seen!
> 
> seriously though, an outside room? and a computer? i'm not in any position to talk to you about priorities, but that combination can't be healthy for any pc, or mac for that matter!



Tut. We have a special spot for electronics and sleeping. BUUUUT, that's a secret. Yepyep.
=]


----------



## Kornowski

Here's my latest one, What do you guys think?


----------



## tlarkin

I don't get turning the GUI from explorer to aqua, why not just get a mac?


----------



## Kornowski

Because I want to the look of a Mac but the options of a PC... It's a new look, I swap between this and a Vista theme...


----------



## tlarkin

Kornowski said:


> Because I want to the look of a Mac but the options of a PC... It's a new look, I swap between this and a Vista theme...



Well technically macs have more options considering they can run every OS out there now, including windows.  It is only a matter of time before they fully natively support windows apps considering you can already run a lot of stuff via APIs from cross over


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I know, But I already have a PC... I just want it to look like one...


----------



## alexandergre

itunes always open and listen to oneline radios with 1000000000000000000 music, most of them from France and Spain and Italy


----------



## Rambo

My latest desktop (click for larger version):


----------



## lovely?

hey how do you get that toolbar? i like it it's cool


----------



## Rambo

lovely? said:


> hey how do you get that toolbar? i like it it's cool


 


			
				Rambo from another thread said:
			
		

> I use an application called WindowBlinds (version 5 allows transparency) along with the VistaXP theme by a guy called Kol. Microsoft actually made sure the file wasn't distributed due to copyright issues, or something. If you want it, email me, and I'll zip it up for you.


----------



## Kornowski

alexandergre said:


> itunes always open and listen to oneline radios with 1000000000000000000 music, most of them from France and Spain and Italy



You like the Mac style too?


----------



## rationalthinking

nothing exciting about this one...


----------



## Shane

dmw2692004 said:


> is that from one of the rocky movies?
> 
> newest desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and laptop desktop:



Nice, i like that toolbar

Where you get it please?


----------



## rationalthinking

has anyone found good Vista Window Blinders????? I found a couple but they are not as legit as some desktopX vistas...


----------



## nffc10




----------



## PabloTeK

My extremely boring desktop on the laptop:


----------



## Lamilia

lovely? said:


> hey how do you get that toolbar? i like it it's cool



if you want a free one use this http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.117.htm
it works with most windowsblinds visual...what do they call those again I can't think of it... visual styles err something.


----------



## alexandergre

you work too much with office, huh?


----------



## Rambo

GCR said:


> My extremely boring desktop on the laptop:
> 
> [INSERT PICTURE HERE]


 
You've changed your wallpaper since I've last seen your laptop... Anyway, I still don't see why you have your desktop + taskbar with the exact same office shortcuts... Might as well have one or the other...


----------



## PabloTeK

alexandergre said:


> you work too much with office, huh?



Well I use it in school so I need it alot, plus the Professional was only £17.34 from the NHS. 

Rambo, I usually only use the Quick Launch icons when I'm in a program already, I'm quite lazy really, and I may change my desktop before French tomorrow!


----------



## TherealChessnut

Screen shot from Fritz9


----------



## Rambo

TherealChessnut said:


> Screen shot from Fritz9


 
How is that a desktop?


----------



## rationalthinking

This is my desktop's desktop... other one was the notebook...

any one has cool vista window blinder they want to share????


----------



## TherealChessnut

Rambo said:


> How is that a desktop?



Well... background for my desktop I guess you could say, just imagine some icons for "My computer," "Age of Empires," "Excel," etc, toolbar and there you have it.


----------



## Shane

Mine with Vista transformation pack.

But i selected the Longhorn start menu because i like it better than that circle thats chopped off at the top


----------



## The-Llamalizer




----------



## spanky




----------



## jasonz

rationalthinking and The-Llamalizer, where did the quick launch toolbar thinkies and tv schedule come from. They are pretty sweet. Same for the taskbar. Is that Vista? Nice.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

jasonz said:


> rationalthinking and The-Llamalizer, where did the quick launch toolbar thinkies and tv schedule come from. They are pretty sweet. Same for the taskbar. Is that Vista? Nice.




the "quick launch toolbar" is called object dock by stardock. the skin is dogmax, version 2 for windowblinds. the tv guide widget is run w/ the yahoo! widget engine. check out my post from this thread awhile back for all the linkage: http://www.computerforum.com/403323-post1176.html


----------



## _simon_

As usual - click to enlarge.


----------



## jasonz

[email protected] said:


> As usual - click to enlarge.



Is that ubunut man? You make me even more pissed that i cant get it to work


----------



## Shane

jasonz said:


> Is that ubunut man? You make me even more pissed that i cant get it to work



yes it says in his sig....Ubuntu 6.10 user  

Simon where did you get that cool desktop background from?.....the dinosaur


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> yes it says in his sig....Ubuntu 6.10 user
> 
> Simon where did you get that cool desktop background from?.....the dinosaur



Yes it's Ubuntu 

You can find that Turok paper in the first post here:

http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=1829


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


> Yes it's Ubuntu
> 
> You can find that Turok paper in the first post here:
> 
> http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=1829



Thanks mate


----------



## nffc10

jasonz said:


> rationalthinking and The-Llamalizer, where did the quick launch toolbar thinkies and tv schedule come from. They are pretty sweet. Same for the taskbar. Is that Vista? Nice.



Nice wallpaper, i have exactly the same one at school.


----------



## alexandergre

jasonz said:


> rationalthinking and The-Llamalizer, where did the quick launch toolbar thinkies and tv schedule come from. They are pretty sweet. Same for the taskbar. Is that Vista? Nice.



can some one please pm or email or post herre this wallpaper.
post it here so every one can use it. 
thats a pretty nice wallpaper.


----------



## nffc10

Go here and you have a choice of what size you need:
http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/fshow.shtml?i=overseer&w=1152&h=864&y=2005&n=The Overseer&b=count


----------



## Bramp

I see that a lot of you guys have your icons all nice and neat at the top of your desktop almost like a toolbar.. Is there some program i can get to do that or how?


----------



## cuffless

new wallpaper


----------



## Burgerbob

Bramp said:


> I see that a lot of you guys have your icons all nice and neat at the top of your desktop almost like a toolbar.. Is there some program i can get to do that or how?



Object Dock by Stardock. 




I hope you mean that, thats my dock.


----------



## Bramp

Burgerbob said:


> Object Dock by Stardock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you mean that, thats my dock.



I googled desktop toolbar, icon toolbars, and could not find a thing, so thanks for that. If anyone else has one too please speak up.


----------



## red onion

Bramp said:


> I googled desktop toolbar, icon toolbars, and could not find a thing, so thanks for that. If anyone else has one too please speak up.



download.com free download, easy to use!


----------



## Burgerbob

Bramp said:


> I googled desktop toolbar, icon toolbars, and could not find a thing, so thanks for that. If anyone else has one too please speak up.



http://www.download.com/ObjectDock/3000-2341_4-10614600.html?tag=lst-0-1
Exact URL there.


----------



## tlarkin

so i got a macbook pro C2D today.....yeah it pretty much rules






notice me running windows, in OS X!!!!


----------



## kof2000




----------



## Bramp

*Nice and Clean*

I have not posted in a while, so here is my updated look.


----------



## speedyink

Heres my brand spanking new desktop layout.  I think I'm gonna leave it like this for a while, I love it


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## PabloTeK

Me new background, there's a bit of JPEG artifact loitering as the PNG was about 2mb:


----------



## cuffless

GCR said:


> Me new background, there's a bit of JPEG artifact loitering as the PNG was about 2mb:



i like


----------



## Shane

ive changed my background again


----------



## Driversl2




----------



## Jet




----------



## tlarkin




----------



## investorofmercy

How do you guys save these screens to post here?  are they all pictures taken and then jpg's posted?


----------



## Jet

There are many free screenshot programs.


----------



## sirmixalot42691

investorofmercy said:


> How do you guys save these screens to post here?  are they all pictures taken and then jpg's posted?


Press the "Prt Scr" button and go into paint or something and save it. 

anyways, heres my desktop


----------



## nffc10

Cleaned up the desktop slightly!


----------



## dark_legacy2006

Heres my background i cahnge it up quite a bit, i switch it up between liek 100 things but this dude looks cool i got a water and ice guy 2.  My icons are a big mess and i got like 15 pointless ones, shoudl probably clean it up


----------



## alexandergre

this is what the hell looks like.


----------



## zaroba

thats a nice background.


heres my current desktop...nothing special at all.
http://www.tuwr.net/~miscstuff/desktop.jpg

i'd post the pic but its big and i don't want to stretch the topic.


----------



## mrjack

This is how you clean up.


----------



## _simon_




----------



## tlarkin

[email protected] said:


>



nice and clean just how i like it.  nice pic too.  i am more of a kde fan though, and I think we already had that conversation.  I am big into getting nice wide screen format his res pics now that I got my macbook pro.

Also for some reason been into getting graffiti pics.

Like the fish though, did  you download that somewhere?


----------



## _simon_

tlarkin said:


> nice and clean just how i like it.  nice pic too.  i am more of a kde fan though, and I think we already had that conversation.  I am big into getting nice wide screen format his res pics now that I got my macbook pro.
> 
> Also for some reason been into getting graffiti pics.
> 
> Like the fish though, did  you download that somewhere?



I can't wait for KDE4 to be honest, the mockups are looking sweet.

Dead Fish Paper

If you haven't already then check my site out, I've got links to some good wallpaper sites.

Violet Rain

InterfaceLIFT has some great hi-res pictures.


----------



## tlarkin

thx for the links


----------



## noloafing

How do you take pictures of your desktop?


----------



## leSHok

the "print screen" button which is located on the top row of keys (towards the right)


----------



## noloafing

Oooohhhh. Easier than I thought.

EDIT: Do the pictures go in any specific file?


----------



## leSHok

You go into paint and right click copy paste.
ENJOY!


----------



## noloafing

now, how do you upload the pictures?


----------



## Shane

noloafing said:


> now, how do you upload the pictures?



Imageshack or photobuket


----------



## leSHok

Haha, I cleaned up my cords below my test and got a few new things...
USB heated mousepad, 5.1 speakers, and a... Borat poster.
Once again dual screens and on the right is windows ME.


----------



## dark_legacy2006

oh wow leshok your area is really done up, 3 monitors and a tv, how many comps are hooked up


----------



## Bramp

leshok do you work from home?


----------



## leSHok

hahaha i have 2 computers hooked up... im only 16
i just waste my money
i have 20 usb ports and everything is used up...
tv tuners, wireless desktop, remote for the pc, heated mousepad, card reader, headset, webcam hahahaha but yeah the windows ME all the way on the right isnt on because the neighbors turned off their wireless and my rents just bought both wireless and wired so im so set for LAN parties. next im getting one of those clips that attaches to the screen so i can put paper up there like back in elementary school.

the main computer is just a compaq amd athlon 3500. im going triple or quad monitors by summer


----------



## spanky

leSHok said:


> hahaha i have 2 computers hooked up... im only 16
> i just waste my money
> i have 20 usb ports and everything is used up...
> tv tuners, wireless desktop, remote for the pc, heated mousepad, card reader, headset, webcam hahahaha but yeah the windows ME all the way on the right isnt on because the neighbors turned off their wireless and my rents just bought both wireless and wired so im so set for LAN parties. next im getting one of those clips that attaches to the screen so i can put paper up there like back in elementary school.
> 
> the main computer is just a compaq amd athlon 3500. im going triple or quad monitors by summer



What kind of pc remote do you have? I'm looking to buy one. Link?


----------



## leSHok

uhh i wouldnt recommend mine i just like to say i own one.
i got it off ebay (packard bell) ripoff but i expected that. the guy said he sent a drivers cd and never did and i emailed him but havent got anything in the mail ina month. go to thinkgeek.com and search "Streamzap PC Remote" that remote looks pretty good.


----------



## The_Other_One

College life   No wonder I get depressed here!  Oh, and the black thing on my desk is my MP3 player in a little pouch.  And before anyone makes some smart comment about the soap, it's what I use to wash my hands.  None of my other room mates keep any stocked outside by the sinks


----------



## hpi

Another of my physcedelic backround:


----------



## hpi

My newest one I just put:


----------



## tlarkin

hpi, how do you not get seizures when working on your desktop?


----------



## nffc10

tlarkin said:


> hpi, how do you not get seizures when working on your desktop?



That would send me dizzy after looking at that for five minutes. 
Could it hypnotise you?


----------



## Shane

bloody hell hpi your desktop background is colourfull


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Pretty much the same last time I've posted......


----------



## kof2000

bored at work.


----------



## Ben

Here's mine.







[/IMG]


----------



## Shane

Halian could you give me a link to that background please?

Looks good.


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Halian could you give me a link to that background please?
> 
> Looks good.




Not sure where I got it, so I don't have a link, but I can send it to you by email, I have 2 versions, one with a windows vista logo in the bottom right corner, and the same one except I photo shopped the vista logo out, I'll send you both if you can give me your email address, just send me a PM.


----------



## lovely?

Halian said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



whoa i want that background picture lol


----------



## Ben

lovely? said:


> whoa i want that background picture lol




If you're serious, you can always PM me and give your email address.


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Not sure where I got it, so I don't have a link, but I can send it to you by email, I have 2 versions, one with a windows vista logo in the bottom right corner, and the same one except I photo shopped the vista logo out, I'll send you both if you can give me your email address, just send me a PM.



Pm sent


----------



## hpi

Nevakonaza said:


> bloody hell hpi your desktop background is colourfull


I concur 


nffc10 said:


> That would send me dizzy after looking at that for five minutes.
> Could it hypnotise you?


No im afraid it cant sadly  


tlarkin said:


> hpi, how do you not get seizures when working on your desktop?



Im used to it. And I put those backrounds bc when ur on physcedelics its to hard to find sick backrounds so its already there to look at and trip out to


----------



## investorofmercy




----------



## alexandergre

Halian said:


> If you're serious, you can always PM me and give your email address.



why not uploading the pic on image-share.net and share with every one.???
i also want that wallpaper


----------



## Ben

alexandergre said:


> why not uploading the pic on image-share.net and share with every one.???
> i also want that wallpaper





Done. I also added a bunch more that I thought people might want.

http://www.image-share.net/gallery.php


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Done. I also added a bunch more that I thought people might want.



Cool thanks alot for your time in doing that us.

Greatly appreciated 

EDIT:Il post my updated desktop up later on...gotta go out now.


----------



## leetkyle

lol hal, i've used the same widgets and dock before


----------



## Shane

Updated


----------



## jasonz

jasonz said:


> Is that ubunut man? You make me even more pissed that i cant get it to work



how'd you get the 3d window thing

New screenshots.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

i might switch over to linux but:


does the microsoft office work for it
does photoshop work with it


----------



## tlarkin

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> i might switch over to linux but:
> 
> 
> does the microsoft office work for it
> does photoshop work with it



yes via wine, but however there are open source apps which are just as powerful and 100% free.

open office ( http://www.openoffice.org/ )

the gimp ( http://www.gimp.org/ )

check those out, the software cost you zero dollars because its open source.


----------



## jasonz

tlarkin said:


> yes via wine, but however there are open source apps which are just as powerful and 100% free.




whats wine, i want to run Flash on linux.
And yea, OpenOffice is just as good as MS Office


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Updated



Very spiffy now that you've copied my idea.  I'm also liking the CPU and Memory gauges.


Anyways, maybe you should consider getting a dock to clean up your desktop.


----------



## _simon_

jasonz said:


> how'd you get the 3d window thing



It's called Beryl.

http://www.beryl-project.org/index.php

Also check my site for eye candy and theming: http://www.violet-rain.info



jasonz said:


> whats wine, i want to run Flash on linux.
> And yea, OpenOffice is just as good as MS Office



http://www.winehq.com/

Note: If you meant Flash PLAYER then there is a linux version.


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Very spiffy now that you've copied my idea.  I'm also liking the CPU and Memory gauges.
> 
> 
> Anyways, maybe you should consider getting a dock to clean up your desktop.



Yeah lol,

Thanks for the backgrounds they look sweet!


----------



## _simon_

Currently trying openSUSE 10.2 Live DVD so here we go:


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


> Currently trying openSUSE 10.2 Live DVD so here we go:



I think OpenSuse is much better than Ubuntu imo.


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> I think OpenSuse is much better than Ubuntu imo.



May I ask in what way?

At the moment I'm finding it pretty much like any distro using KDE except for the menu system which I can't decide whether I like or not.


----------



## tlarkin

I like and prefer open suse, i don't see what the big deal about ubuntu is.  I mean really they are all just another linux distro IMHO.  The thing I like about suse is its package manager, which runs just like apt, but its gui based.  YAST manager is great too.

I have a kubuntu machine as well


----------



## _simon_

The thing about Ubuntu is the huge community, the more people that join, the more help there is, the more help sites get setup, the easier things become.

I can't really try YAST from the Live DVD. When I last installed openSUSE it was 10.1 and YAST was buggered.

How does YAST compare to Ubuntu's Synaptic?


----------



## _simon_

This is kde-core installed on Ubuntu.

The menu is kickoff (SUSE Menu) and Window Decorations are done by Emerald.


----------



## ducis

[email protected] said:


> This is kde-core installed on Ubuntu.
> 
> The menu is kickoff (SUSE Menu) and Window Decorations are done by Emerald.


could you post a link to where you got your themes


----------



## _simon_

firsttimebuilder said:


> could you post a link to where you got your themes



Emerald theme is a modified Dark_Blue originally by karma.police. I haven't got a link, should be in either emerald-themes or emerald-themes-extra. All I did was decrease the opacity.

Wallpaper I got from here: http://www.xshock.de/ (click artwork -> wallpaper)

kickoff is from HERE


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


> May I ask in what way?
> 
> At the moment I'm finding it pretty much like any distro using KDE except for the menu system which I can't decide whether I like or not.



hmm i just like how it looks....I tried Ubuntu and i didnt realy like the look of it.

Now i dunno how diffrent ubuntu is to Suse but i prefered Suse.


----------



## joeswm8

[email protected] said:


> This is kde-core installed on Ubuntu.
> 
> The menu is kickoff (SUSE Menu) and Window Decorations are done by Emerald.



that looks awesome!

is that Linux Ubantu? and is it free?


----------



## _simon_

It's Ubuntu with KDE.

Ubuntu comes with GNOME and Kubuntu comes with KDE but you can install any desktop environment you want on either one of them.

If you like that screenshot then you would want Kubuntu.

http://www.kubuntu.org/

Yes it's free.

openSUSE is also free, see my screenshots a page back.
If you're a new user then I would suggest you give openSUSE 10.2 a try first, it's one of the most professional looking distros I've seen.

http://en.opensuse.org/Welcome_to_openSUSE.org


----------



## tobywuk

i use Ubuntu, as i prefer the gnome look (mac like) instead of KDE (windows like)


The thing with ubuntu, when you first install it, it looks all horrible, dull and brown. With a few simple tweaks you can make it look very nice.

Ubuntu is very nice, and if i dident have windows i would use it. the thing is though, i do have windows, and it does everything (nearly) that ubuntu can + more and with a lot less hassle. I am a fan of Linux and ubuntu, but im still sticking with windows.


----------



## jasonz

I use Suse KDE 10.2 at school and i kinda like ubuntu better, though i have not messed with the appearance properties much. I wonder if i can since i dont have and admin accound. Is there a live version of Suse. I wanna mess around with it but i am happy with Ubuntu so i dont want to install it to try it.


----------



## tlarkin

kde has a whole new 3D look coming out soon which is going to be awesome.


----------



## Ben

tlarkin said:


> kde has a whole new 3D look coming out soon which is going to be awesome.




Is that so? I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Wolf-Hound

Cyanide said:


> Heresmine:



omg omg thats so cooool, where did u get that?


----------



## bibby

Props to cromewell for this image on page 5


----------



## _simon_

jasonz said:


> I use Suse KDE 10.2 at school and i kinda like ubuntu better, though i have not messed with the appearance properties much. I wonder if i can since i dont have and admin accound. Is there a live version of Suse. I wanna mess around with it but i am happy with Ubuntu so i dont want to install it to try it.



openSUSE 10.2 downloads here: http://download.opensuse.org/

There is a Live DVD which is what I have been using recently. It takes a while to boot as expected but is suprisingly quick once loaded.


----------



## _simon_

tobywuk said:


> i use Ubuntu, as i prefer the gnome look (mac like) instead of KDE (windows like)
> 
> 
> The thing with ubuntu, when you first install it, it looks all horrible, dull and brown. With a few simple tweaks you can make it look very nice.
> 
> Ubuntu is very nice, and if i dident have windows i would use it. the thing is though, i do have windows, and it does everything (nearly) that ubuntu can + more and with a lot less hassle. I am a fan of Linux and ubuntu, but im still sticking with windows.



KDE is also very configurable, in fact it seems more configurable than GNOME. It also has the option by default to have a MAC OSX style Desktop menu bar at the top of the screen.

See here:


----------



## Ben

bibby said:


> Props to cromewell for this image on page 5




Yeah, um....how did you get the recycle bin off of the desktop?


----------



## robina_80

you right click on your desktop select propeties and select desktop icons and tick/untick recycling bin


----------



## tweaker




----------



## Shane

Nice tweaker....I have that Mem/cpu usage widget but mine are both seperate clocks.

Here...


----------



## robina_80

45degrees in london is that in farenheit or celcius?

EDIT il post mine up when i get back home and youl see my nice new vista


----------



## Rambo

robina_80 said:


> 45degrees in london is that in farenheit or celcius?


 
Lol - most definitely fahrenheit, hehe...


----------



## Ben

robina_80 said:


> you right click on your desktop select propeties and select desktop icons and tick/untick recycling bin




It was a little bit different then what you said, but you led me to the right place. Thanks


----------



## Ben

tweaker said:


>




Wow, that's very nice. Real Vista too.


----------



## tweaker

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice tweaker....I have that Mem/cpu usage widget but mine are both seperate clocks.


 
Yes I use Vista Ultimate x64, but I'm sure these widgets can be found in the other editions as well, such as Home.


----------



## robina_80

mines home prem x32


----------



## Shane

robina_80 said:


> mines home prem x32



Nice


----------



## robina_80

thanks dude


----------



## easyshare123

robina_80 said:


> mines home prem x32



Hi how did you get the temps Do i need something or is it downloadable?

Dan


----------



## kof2000

that is part of the vista sidebar.


----------



## djcon

Here's mine:


----------



## Ben

djcon said:


> Here's mine:




Ever think about getting some themes or maybe some new icons?


----------



## lhstud10

hey every one i have little ram:: 256 and a really borring desktop... can i still download something to make it look kool or will it slow it down too much??


----------



## kof2000




----------



## HumanMage

Heres mine, it might be a tad too small, I didnt know how to edit it in paint.


----------



## lhstud10

kof2000 said:


>



why that theme??


----------



## kof2000

less resources


----------



## lhstud10

pushh you have 2 gigs of ram! plus that background takes up more memory than the xp theme... it might


----------



## jimkonow

what do you guys use to take screens of your desktop?


----------



## jasonz

jimkonow said:


> what do you guys use to take screens of your desktop?



just tap the PrtSc key in the upper right for a full desktop screenshot. It will copy it to clipboard, then paste it in paint and save it. Upload that to a photo hosting website, ie photobucket or imageshack and copy the  tag and paste it here.


Here is my newest windows desktop. Thanks to Nevakonaza for showing me the Vista theme thingy. Its awesome.
[url=http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m318/jasonz77975/untitled2.jpg]windos & start menu[/url]

[IMG]http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m318/jasonz77975/untitled-1.jpg


----------



## djcon

Halian said:


> Ever think about getting some themes or maybe some new icons?



ya, i've thought of it, but, i just never _did_ it, haha.

O and your signiture got me, lol. I tried it and was like no it isn't -- thought about it -- then realized, hahahaha. nice one man!


----------



## theboy

Simple yes.....better for the eyes!


----------



## cuffless

theboy said:


> Simple yes.....better for the eyes!



i like it. the blue background goes well with the blue taskbar


----------



## Schonza

Here's the one I used to use (background)






Here's the one I use now.


----------



## gottabamd

what operating system is that schnoning?


----------



## _simon_




----------



## Ben

djcon said:


> ya, i've thought of it, but, i just never _did_ it, haha.
> 
> O and your signiture got me, lol. I tried it and was like no it isn't -- thought about it -- then realized, hahahaha. nice one man!



Yeah, thanks, I've gotten lots of PMs about that.  


schoning16 said:


> Here's the one I used to use (background)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the one I use now.




Very spiffy, the backround image makes it so much better. I have the same theme for my computer. I'm not using it right now. But it's there!


----------



## Ben

gottabamd said:


> what operating system is that schnoning?




Still Windows XP, it's just a really sweet theme.


----------



## Shane

theboy said:


> Simple yes.....better for the eyes!



Looks very nice,
Where you get those nice icons from?
Look much better than the default xp ones


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks very nice,
> Where you get those nice icons from?
> Look much better than the default xp ones




Which ones? They look the same to me...


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Which ones? They look the same to me...



The ones on the picture theboy posted....they look larger and more colourfull than the default xp ones


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> The ones on the picture theboy posted....they look larger and more colourfull than the default xp ones


 
He just increased the icon size (possible to 64x64)... I don't particularly like to change it from the default as is stretches some icons which don't have any bigger sizes than 32x32.


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> The ones on the picture theboy posted....they look larger and more colourfull than the default xp ones



They may look bigger...but I dunno about more colorful, maybe it's because of the blue backround?


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Halian said:


> They may look bigger...but I dunno about more colorful, maybe it's because of the blue backround?



the windows media player icon is different. that one is the vista version of the icon.

EDIT:
it tried what was in your sig. couldn't get it to work.


----------



## Kornowski

I like your choice of wallpaper 

Here's mine...


----------



## tlarkin

I like how a bunch of people have the OS X gui on their PC...that just cracks me up.


----------



## Kornowski

Whys that?

Becasue they don't want to buy a Mac but like the way it looks...


----------



## tlarkin

Kornowski said:


> Whys that?
> 
> Becasue they don't want to buy a Mac but like the way it looks...



no because its a cheap imitation, windows explorer really has crappy open GL support.  However, vista is another story.  

It makes me laugh because how anti-mac everyone seems to be yet they want their PCs to look just like one.  It makes no sense to me.


----------



## Kornowski

So Mac thought of the whole thing first... Windows isn't that bad, if you compare the amount of people who actually own Windows rather than a Mac...

I'm not anti-Mac 

I like the way it looks over Windows but I prefer using Windows... Every ones intitled to their own opinions


----------



## Rambo

tlarkin said:


> It makes me laugh because how anti-mac everyone seems to be


 
Quite a vague assumption. Not everyone here is anti-mac at all (which is basically what you said).


----------



## tlarkin

I digress,

Windows isn't bad I never said that, its just that aqua looks so much better on a mac.

Also, my assumption about everyone on this forum is somewhat of a safe one IMO, since no one seems to know a lot about macs.  Almost every single thread on this forum is for the windows platform.  Sure there are a few linux ones, and every now and again a mac one, but I would say over 90% are for the windows platform.

Perhaps anti-mac was a bit harsh of an assumption, but never the less this is pretty much a windows forum.


----------



## Ben

The-Llamalizer said:


> the windows media player icon is different. that one is the vista version of the icon.
> 
> EDIT:
> it tried what was in your sig. couldn't get it to work.




Actually, the windows media player icon for vista is this.


----------



## Rambo

tlarkin said:


> I digress,
> 
> Windows isn't bad I never said that, its just that aqua looks so much better on a mac.
> 
> Also, my assumption about everyone on this forum is somewhat of a safe one IMO, since no one seems to know a lot about macs. Almost every single thread on this forum is for the windows platform. Sure there are a few linux ones, and every now and again a mac one, but I would say over 90% are for the windows platform.
> 
> Perhaps anti-mac was a bit harsh of an assumption, but never the less this is pretty much a windows forum.


 
Yeah, that's fine. I don't dispute that. But anti-mac is probably the wrong word to use... I for one am not anti-mac. I love all things about it, especially the UI. I'm sure The_Other_One will also share the same opinion.

But anyway, this is getting off topic now...


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Yeah, that's fine. I don't dispute that. But anti-mac is probably the wrong word to use... I for one am not anti-mac. I love all things about it, especially the UI. I'm sure The_Other_One will also share the same opinion.
> 
> But anyway, this is getting off topic now...




Yes, I was about to suggest getting back on topic. Please do.


----------



## theboy

It doesn't mean I'm PRO mac....I just like the way it looked. and yes my icons are 64x64 just enlarged.

EDIT: All it is, is a wallpaper. no gui changes.


----------



## staplerz

lolz. ill pay some one $5 to clean up my desktop.


----------



## Kornowski

You're kidding right, You know I'd just put it all in the recycle bin


----------



## jasonz

staplerz said:


> lolz. ill pay some one $5 to clean up my desktop.
> 
> might be a good idea to save stuff to my documents or some other folder instead of the desktop.


----------



## Ben

staplerz said:


> lolz. ill pay some one $5 to clean up my desktop.





That'd be easy. I'd make different category folders, download folders, get a dock for all of the programs. I wouldn't leave one icon on that desktop. It'd be easy as pie.


----------



## Ben

Updated desktop.


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


>



oooooooooooh....you're so lucky you have vista. It's so prettyful! And you're listening to coldplay, 10 points for that.


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> oooooooooooh....you're so lucky you have vista. It's so prettyful! And you're listening to coldplay, 10 points for that.


 
Hehe, it's only money... Not like we're going to take it to the grave, so spend it while you have the chance!


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Hehe, it's only money... Not like we're going to take it to the grave, so spend it while you have the chance!



Ha. That's definitely *not* what my parents say.


----------



## psych0fish

*WORK*









*HOME*









Just curios rambo, how is your performance with unreal tournament with vista?


----------



## Rambo

psych0fish said:


> Just curios rambo, how is your performance with unreal tournament with vista?


 
Much better than in XP for some odd reason...

I have been hearing loads of people say that gaming performance in Vista is worse than in XP, but this does not seem to be the case with UT2004. When playing in XP, I got a constant 85 FPS.

However, in Vista I get a solid 90 FPS. It doesn't budge from 90 for more than a second...


----------



## Kornowski

Nice and clean 

Here's mine:


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest...I just re-instaled windows today 

Im not gonna be putting desktop widgets and stuf on it this time though,Just gonna keep it simple like this.

Plain but i like it


----------



## Ben

Updated desktop! Hope you like!


----------



## MatrixEVO




----------



## webmaster.jacob

My desktop is not as clean as yalls 
as u can see i have alot of junk/stuff


----------



## Kornowski

Halian, Is that Flyakite OSX?


----------



## _simon_

Few small changes since last time.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Halian, Is that Flyakite OSX?



Looks like the real thing


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Halian, Is that Flyakite OSX?




No, actually it's not. I used to use that, but found out it has spyware and adware. So no more of that. I just found a theme, downloaded it, and I bought Object desktop last night, which included object bar. So I used that as the finder bar and then got RK launcher, downloaded all the mac pngs, and renamed very similar programs. As in...Trillian as Adium, AIM as iChat, Windows calendar 2000 as iCal, Fruity Loops Studio as Garageband, My pictures as iPhoto Mozilla into Safari, Yahoo widgets as Dashboard, and an address book as...address book.  



Nevakonaza said:


> Looks like the real thing



Well I took a picture of a mac desktop at an apple store and then put it on my computer. I tried to recreate the whole scene.


----------



## Kornowski

Can you send me a link to the theme and the icons please? It looks really good


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Well I took a picture of a mac desktop at an apple store and then put it on my computer. I tried to recreate the whole scene.



Done a good job 
Looks good


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## Shane

tlarkin said:


>



Why a Graveyard?


----------



## tlarkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Why a Graveyard?



its a famous one from Ireland....and i really want to go to Ireland some day.  its like super old too.


----------



## Shane

ooh lol


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Can you send me a link to the theme and the icons please? It looks really good



Well the icons...I kind of just stole from fly a kite osx when I had it. And the theme I don't even remember where I got it. Your best bet is to install fly a kite osx and just do a adware and spyware scan. Basically the adware and spyware don't actually do anything to the computer, it just kind sits there. I haven't had any problems with it before.


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## Kornowski

Oh right, I'm not getting Flyakite because my friend had it and it slowed his whole computer down... I'll stick with my Vista theme, but thanks


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Oh right, I'm not getting Flyakite because my friend had it and it slowed his whole computer down... I'll stick with my Vista theme, but thanks



Realy?

I didnt notice any slowdown when i had it  
what was his system specs?


----------



## djcon

New Desktop/Login Screen:





&





just started messin around with the Login screen, looking to learn more, and make a wayyy btter one.


----------



## Shane

djcon,

Did you make that logon screen?Looks good.

How you make them/what software?


----------



## tlarkin

mine changes every 30 min here is another one


----------



## Shane

tlarkin said:


> mine changes every 30 min here is another one



Nice background 

My update:


----------



## djcon

Nevakonaza said:


> djcon,
> 
> Did you make that logon screen?Looks good.
> 
> How you make them/what software?



Thanks man, I used: http://www.stardock.com/products/logonstudio/download.html

This Logon studio thing, Thats the link right to the download. Its pretty easy to use.


----------



## Shane

djcon said:


> Thanks man, I used: http://www.stardock.com/products/logonstudio/download.html
> 
> This Logon studio thing, Thats the link right to the download. Its pretty easy to use.



Thanks,

Gonna give it a try now


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice background
> 
> My update:





I keep on wondering why you don't use a theme...Why is that?


----------



## Ben

tlarkin said:


> mine changes every 30 min here is another one



As in you change it yourself? Or you have a program to do it for you..


----------



## tlarkin

Halian said:


> As in you change it yourself? Or you have a program to do it for you..



I have like 50 high res wide screen pics that OS X randomly changes for me


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> I keep on wondering why you don't use a theme...Why is that?



I do occasionaly use themes.

The last theme i used was the Vista transformation pack,Then i used the Royale theme and tried out quite a few.

I only re-instaled windows yesturday so i havnt bothred with a theme just yet.


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> I do occasionaly use themes.
> 
> The last theme i used was the Vista transformation pack,Then i used the Royale theme and tried out quite a few.
> 
> I only re-instaled windows yesturday so i havnt bothred with a theme just yet.



ah, ok..I was just curious because I cannot STAND the windows classic theme...I think it's so ugly..


----------



## LoganT

I like mine really simple. I use a program called Launchy to open up programs in the start menu. Without ever opening the start menu.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

i like you wallpaper there, logan. care to post a link?


----------



## Ben

Updated *again!*


----------



## _simon_




----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Realy?
> 
> I didnt notice any slowdown when i had it
> what was his system specs?



Yeah, It was sooo slow... I think at the time he only had 256MB of RAM and an old AGP card...


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, It was sooo slow... I think at the time he only had 256MB of RAM and an old AGP card...


ooh i remember when i only had 256Mb of ram....painfully slow 

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c358/Beowulf1976/SIMON/Screenshots/Feb4.jpg
very nice [email protected]
What is that box for saying [email protected]:~$hello world?

I see that box shown on alot of linux distros


----------



## Kornowski

I know, I had 256 too, It was horrible!


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> ooh i remember when i only had 256Mb of ram....painfully slow
> 
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c358/Beowulf1976/SIMON/Screenshots/Feb4.jpg
> very nice [email protected]
> What is that box for saying [email protected]:~$hello world?
> 
> I see that box shown on alot of linux distros



That's the terminal!


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> I know, I had 256 too, It was horrible!



Luckily, I've never had 256 in any of my computers or the family computers. 512 and up.


----------



## kof2000

i used 32mb before.. back in the packard bell days.... 1994 lol


----------



## Ben

kof2000 said:


> i used 32mb before.. back in the packard bell days.... 1994 lol



Anyways..We should probably get back on topic. So, Ubuntu is free right? And where did you get the wallpaper [email protected]?


----------



## CopperHead4750

My kick a$$ desktop, resized from a 1680x1050 resolution:


----------



## Ben

CopperHead4750 said:


> My kick a$$ desktop, resized from a 1680x1050 resolution:



That's a very interesting wallpaper...


----------



## Shane

CopperHead4750 said:


> My kick a$$ desktop, resized from a 1680x1050 resolution:



Hey i like your start menu bar...where you get it from please?


----------



## CopperHead4750

Halian said:


> That's a very interesting wallpaper...


I agree. Its cool looking and it shows off my lcd screen nicely.  



Nevakonaza said:


> Hey i like your start menu bar...where you get it from please?


Get WindowBlinds and apply the skin called Vista Plus v2.


----------



## nffc10

I've changed taskbar thanks to Kornowski.
So i decided that i might as well change my wallpaper.


----------



## Shane

nffc10 said:


> I've changed taskbar thanks to Kornowski.
> So i decided that i might as well change my wallpaper.



Superb choice of background there nffc


----------



## nffc10

Cheers, i changed it about 5 or 6 times yesterday before i actually found one i liked!


----------



## hpi

My newest one :


----------



## jasonz

hpi said:


> My newest one :



that would make me sick after being on the computer for like a minute


----------



## hpi

jasonz said:


> that would make me sick after being on the computer for like a minute



lmao. everyone here says that about all my desktops. Not my fault Im  inlove with physcedelic desktops


----------



## Kornowski

nffc10 said:


> I've changed taskbar thanks to Kornowski.
> So i decided that i might as well change my wallpaper.
> [/f1.QUOTE]
> 
> I like your taskbar
> 
> My new one:


----------



## Rambo

Here's mine:


----------



## Kornowski

Stop out doing my Vista look a like


----------



## Rambo

KOK said:
			
		

> Oh it's beautiful



If that was directed at me - well, thank you. 



Kornowski said:


> Stop out doing my Vista look a like



You should be in school...


----------



## Kornowski

I finished college at 1 today, Why aren't you


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## Ben

tlarkin said:


>



Reminds me of how graffiti can be pretty cool sometimes.


----------



## 4W4K3

My desktop looks like this right now...






I have to look forward to installing SP2, 1,000,000,000,000,000 security updates, and a butt load of "aftermarket" drivers. And I just lost all my pictures and music *cry*. :sigh:


----------



## Ben

4W4K3 said:


> My desktop looks like this right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to look forward to installing SP2, 1,000,000,000,000,000 security updates, and a butt load of "aftermarket" drivers. And I just lost all my pictures and music *cry*. :sigh:



You didn't back up anything???


----------



## Jet

4W43K, so you did a complete format?


----------



## tlarkin

once you get it how you want it, take a snap shot of it with some sort of imaging software, you will thank both me and yourself later on


----------



## Kornowski

What kind of software could you use to do that, I know that Alcohol 120% can create ISO images, but how would I create one of my system...


----------



## Rambo

Kornowski said:


> What kind of software could you use to do that, I know that Alcohol 120% can create ISO images, but how would I create one of my system...



I think there's one called "Norton Ghost".


----------



## Shane

4W4K3 said:


> My desktop looks like this right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to look forward to installing SP2, 1,000,000,000,000,000 security updates, and a butt load of "aftermarket" drivers. And I just lost all my pictures and music *cry*. :sigh:



I usualy see that screen


----------



## cuffless

i made the wallpaper on pshop yesterday






edit : new icons


----------



## Ben

cuffless said:


> i made the wallpaper on pshop yesterday



That's a pretty sweet wallpaper. You did a Good job.


----------



## tlarkin

Ghost is one of the easier and more intuitive apps to use since you can back up over the network, to firewire/usb, another internal drive, or to multiple DVD-R discs


----------



## 4W4K3

Jet said:


> 4W43K, so you did a complete format?



Yup. I *could* have tried making another partition and installing again and savign my stuff and then reformatting again. But I tried that the first time and it ended up jacking up my entire partition table before I could save my stuff. So I jsut bit my lip and wiped it all.

All up and running now though. I wrote down every program I had installed and just re-downloaded it lol.


----------



## cuffless

Halian said:


> That's a pretty sweet wallpaper. You did a Good job.



thanks


----------



## tlarkin

another random image, this time on my linux box


----------



## mrjack

What version of SuSe is that?


----------



## tlarkin

That is Open SuSE 10.1, and I have 10.2 on my HP NC4200 laptop right now as well.


----------



## Shane

tlarkin said:


> That is Open SuSE 10.1, and I have 10.2 on my HP NC4200 laptop right now as well.



Whats the differance in SuSE 10.1, to the latest 10.2?


----------



## Jet

4W4K3 said:


> Yup. I *could* have tried making another partition and installing again and savign my stuff and then reformatting again. But I tried that the first time and it ended up jacking up my entire partition table before I could save my stuff. So I jsut bit my lip and wiped it all.
> 
> All up and running now though. I wrote down every program I had installed and just re-downloaded it lol.



Ah...I see the [email protected] there as well


----------



## 4W4K3

Jet said:


> Ah...I see the [email protected] there as well



Heck yes!  

Fold for the Gold!


----------



## tlarkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Whats the differance in SuSE 10.1, to the latest 10.2?



Mainly a GUI overhaul, the KDE enviroment for 10.2 is more intuitive and has more OpenGL effects.  Some improvements on online updates and YAST2 is out now.  However, the repositories I have had problems with.  

I am building a new gaming rig soon (and since I pretty much hate windows) so I will be migrating my old gaming machine to a linux box.  I really like SuSe on the enterprise level, and the work level but I may end up going with a different distro.  Though I have been using SuSe since version 6 and have always kind of liked it.


----------



## Ben

4W4K3 said:


> Heck yes!
> 
> Fold for the Gold!




Good saying. I like it.


----------



## Shane

tlarkin said:


> Mainly a GUI overhaul, the KDE enviroment for 10.2 is more intuitive and has more OpenGL effects.  Some improvements on online updates and YAST2 is out now.  However, the repositories I have had problems with.
> 
> I am building a new gaming rig soon (and since I pretty much hate windows) so I will be migrating my old gaming machine to a linux box.  I really like SuSe on the enterprise level, and the work level but I may end up going with a different distro.  Though I have been using SuSe since version 6 and have always kind of liked it.



Thanks for explaining,
Suse is the only linux distro ive tried that i actualy like too 

Ok sorry guys i will let you get back on topic


----------



## wafflez

On the XP laptop


----------



## Ben

wafflez said:


> On the XP laptop



Very interesting...I have the same theme and don't like it that much, but works well with your backround. I like it.


----------



## Rambo

My latest (click for bigger version):


----------



## TheOrteganator

Here's my fake Vista.


----------



## Jet

My latest:




I recently ran across a small program called TrayIt! that allows you to shrink windows down to the system tray. It is a great tool for folding, because I get the benefits of being able to monitor them, but then they are out of the way so that they don't get accidentally closed. It also frees up quite a bit of my taskbar .


----------



## OmnipotentWrath

*My Desktop*


----------



## tlarkin

more of the macbook pro:


----------



## Shane

My latest....

Gone for a darker looking theme...what you guys think?


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> My latest....
> 
> Gone for a darker looking theme...what you guys think?



I like it. And where exactly did you get that wallpaper? I have the same one.


----------



## Ben

Jet said:


> My latest:




What did you use to change the colors of the folders? icolor folder?


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> I like it. And where exactly did you get that wallpaper? I have the same one.



I got it from Stylexp.net

Also the themes from stylexp.net....they look great and they are free


----------



## _simon_




----------



## PabloTeK

My XP Desktop, nice and basic:


----------



## dmw2692004

New cleaned up desktop


----------



## cuffless

trying a vista style for a bit


----------



## Ben

If you want to get more of a vista experience, try these icons cuffless.


----------



## cuffless

thanks. im trying to find the patched vista sidebar but none of the download links are working

edit. im pretty much there. i just need to find a decent program to give me the transparent start bar


----------



## lhstud10

heres mine


----------



## tlarkin

cuffless nice bamboo, where did ya get that pic?


----------



## kof2000

it came with vista.


----------



## tlarkin

well thats still no reason to upgrade lol


----------



## lhstud10

actually no it didnt... i found it here with a bunch of others...


----------



## tlarkin

thx for the link!


----------



## ScottH

Here is mine.


----------



## lhstud10

ScottH said:


> Here is mine.



lol nice! i love the white theme!! lol


----------



## murdock22

Here is mine


----------



## lhstud10

hey can someone help me find some new "themes" besides the xp look ive seen a few cool ones but i will be getting some more ram but for now its only 256... are there any that dont take up much cpu?


----------



## cuffless

found a sidebar and ive used glass2k for the transparent startbar


----------



## Rambo

cuffless said:


> edit. im pretty much there. i just need to find a decent program to give me the transparent start bar



Tell me what you think of this: http://www.computerforum.com/5484-post-your-desktop-up-153.html#post556036

You'll have to use WindowBlinds, but if you like it, I can PM you a link to it.


----------



## cuffless

Rambo said:


> Tell me what you think of this: http://www.computerforum.com/5484-post-your-desktop-up-153.html#post556036
> 
> You'll have to use WindowBlinds, but if you like it, I can PM you a link to it.



its nice. ill pm you


----------



## Ben

murdock22 said:


> Here is mine




Could you give me a link to the wallpaper please?


----------



## murdock22

different desktops here but are all vw's http://www.vwdesktop.com/ the exact link is http://www.vwdesktop.com/wallpaper/download.php?id=132


----------



## staplerz

staplerz said:


> lolz. ill pay some one $5 to clean up my desktop.



That was my old desktop with XP but i just got Vista and here it is now. [:


----------



## lhstud10

staplerz said:


> That was my old desktop with XP but i just got Vista and here it is now. [:



nice much better


----------



## Shane

Mine updated...got the nice background from one of the links provided by another member in this thread....thanks for that site its great 






Dunno why my recycle bins Icon has gone back to default


----------



## alexandergre

clean, yes. i try to have a desktop like iPhone without installing any other program.


----------



## Ben

Updated again!


----------



## staplerz

Halian said:


> Updated again!



why is the start menu so small. Is that Vista? and where did you get that widget/gadget? i like it


----------



## plowexvii

I know it's my whole computer but eh


----------



## Kornowski

staplerz said:


> That was my old desktop with XP but i just got Vista and here it is now. [:



Whats Vista like, Had any problems?


----------



## bldgengineer




----------



## Ben

staplerz said:


> why is the start menu so small. Is that Vista? and where did you get that widget/gadget? i like it



It's not vista, it's xp just with a cool theme I found I while ago. As for the widget, it comes with yahoo widgets.


----------



## speedyink

Updated desktop


----------



## staplerz

Kornowski said:


> Whats Vista like, Had any problems?



Ive had alot of gameing problems. My comp should run BF2 perfectly but i cant even run it on lowest settings...im kinda pissed.


----------



## staplerz

Halian said:


> It's not vista, it's xp just with a cool theme I found I while ago. As for the widget, it comes with yahoo widgets.



oh ic. thanx for the link.


----------



## staplerz

speedyink said:


> Updated desktop



I see you have vista. as i do to..do you have any problems with games? because my system is pretty much the same specs and i can't run any bf games without getting some kind of problem. bf2 lags like crazy and bf1942 has alot of texture problems. can you run cs:s at all? if you have it.


----------



## synergy

staplerz said:


> I see you have vista. as i do to..do you have any problems with games? because my system is pretty much the same specs and i can't run any bf games without getting some kind of problem. bf2 lags like crazy and bf1942 has alot of texture problems. can you run cs:s at all? if you have it.



Same with me i just got my vista and i cant play World of Warcraft without my video lagging like crazy, did you ever figure out whats wrong with the lag problem?


----------



## staplerz

synergy said:


> Same with me i just got my vista and i cant play World of Warcraft without my video lagging like crazy, did you ever figure out whats wrong with the lag problem?



i have no idea whats wrong but i was looking around on http://thevistaforums.com and everyone is having the same problem. I am just going to dual boot xp and vista for gaming. Then ill use Vista when Microsoft comes out with a final game update.


----------



## speedyink

I haven't had any problems with the games I have.  I haven't tried any of the BF game or CS:S. though Half life 2 runs fine.  I heard the ATI drivers are working a lot better in Vista than the Nvidia ones though.


----------



## Burgerbob

Hey if anyone wants a cool background try this one i made...




Ask if you want to know how it was made, otherwise happy backgrounding.


----------



## Ben

Burgerbob said:


> Hey if anyone wants a cool background try this one i made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask if you want to know how it was made, otherwise happy backgrounding.



I do want to know how it's made...where in the world is it? What is it? I'm confuzzled.


----------



## lhstud10

its a pic of something and then its been distorted..


----------



## speedyink

And it looks like a sun flare added by photoshop 

Looks trippy


----------



## Shane

My latest and i love it


----------



## lhstud10

i love that... i would upgrade to vista if i had the money


----------



## Shane

lhstud10 said:


> i love that... i would upgrade to vista if i had the money



thats not vista my friend...its a vista inspirat theme and its free to.

here....

http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.130.htm

Im just using xp pro with that nice theme.


----------



## lhstud10

does it use windows blinds?


----------



## dmw2692004

no, read whats on the linked page before you post.

Dmw.


----------



## speedyink

Nevakonaza said:


> thats not vista my friend...its a vista inspirat theme and its free to.
> 
> here....
> 
> http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.130.htm
> 
> Im just using xp pro with that nice theme.



Aaah yes, Vista Inspirat.  I use to use that theme about a year ago.  Then I found the Vista transformation pack, which is more updated.  Then I got Vista


----------



## Shane

speedyink said:


> Aaah yes, Vista Inspirat.  I use to use that theme about a year ago.  Then I found the Vista transformation pack, which is more updated.  Then I got Vista



Yeah ive also used the Vista transformation pack but i hate how they chopped the top off the start menu  Its not a full circle like the real vista so i prefer the theme im using now.


----------



## Ben

Updated just for Valentines day.


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> Updated just for Valentines day.


 
I think I'm gonna be sick...


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> I think I'm gonna be sick...



You're not gonna hurl are you?


----------



## leSHok

hahahahahahahah halian im speechless.


----------



## tlarkin

thats just gross, and shouldn't you be in school?


----------



## Ben

tlarkin said:


> thats just gross, and shouldn't you be in school?



I'm homeschooled! And don't you forget it! Vista is my precious...


----------



## tlarkin

Halian said:


> I'm homeschooled! And don't you forget it! Vista is my precious...



hmm maybe you should go out more and get into public schools if you are calling your vista your precious.....


----------



## Ben

tlarkin said:


> hmm maybe you should go out more and get into public schools if you are calling your vista your precious.....



I dunno....government schools? Those things creep me out....


----------



## tlarkin

Halian said:


> I dunno....government schools? Those things creep me out....



I felt the same way about home school kids, they kind of creep me out, but my old co-worker at my old job was home schooled and he was okay, so you never know


----------



## Ben

tlarkin said:


> I felt the same way about home school kids, they kind of creep me out, but my old co-worker at my old job was home schooled and he was okay, so you never know



I'll get back on topic in a second, but you're not saying that we're creepy are you? See I'm just calling the schools creepy, not the kids/teens


----------



## tlarkin

Halian said:


> I'll get back on topic in a second, but you're not saying that we're creepy are you? See I'm just calling the schools creepy, not the kids/teens



nope I am calling the home school people just kind of creepy, like not totally socialized, but then again you are 12 years and I am over double your age so things could be different.  My experiences will not reflect yours.

I have known a few ( I used to work with a bunch of them) and some of them just had no social skills and came off as being extremely awkward.  Don't take offense it was just my experience.


----------



## Ben

tlarkin said:


> nope I am calling the home school people just kind of creepy, like not totally socialized, but then again you are 12 years and I am over double your age so things could be different.  My experiences will not reflect yours.
> 
> I have known a few ( I used to work with a bunch of them) and some of them just had no social skills and came off as being extremely awkward.  Don't take offense it was just my experience.



Well actually, you are right. I go to some different homeschooling groups to meet new people and I'd say "Hi" to some kids and they wouldn't even talk. Either their parents brainwashed them to not talk to anybody, or they're just really shy because they don't get out much. 

Me on the other hand...I'll talk to anybody, I'm very open about myself and I'm not afraid to say I'm in love with Vista  (Even though I'm not...small joke)

Anyhoo, we should probably get back on topic before mods come and destroy us all.


----------



## tlarkin

back on topic

[img=http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/669/picture1ty9.th.jpg]


----------



## Ben

tlarkin said:


> back on topic
> 
> [img=http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/669/picture1ty9.th.jpg]



GASP!  You're a Mac user! Oh noes! 

I suppose it's a nice backround nonetheless. Reminds me of Hobbiton.


----------



## tlarkin

I use everything windows, os x, linux etc.  I just prefer mac laptops.  My macbook pro is so awesome best laptop i ever owned


----------



## Ben

tlarkin said:


> I use everything windows, os x, linux etc.  I just prefer mac laptops.  My macbook pro is so awesome best laptop i ever owned



Yeah, I'm considering getting a Macbook, or a Mac pro. But I'm undecided. Anyways I updated my desktop again. I was getting tired of all the hearts. Tell me which one ya'll like better.


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## Ben

tlarkin said:


>



It's too bad I can't get mine to look exactly like OS X.


----------



## tlarkin

yup i love a good old clean desktop and I always set my doc to auto hide


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## Kornowski

Halian, what Vista themes are you using?


----------



## Jet

Halian said:


> Yeah, I'm considering getting a Macbook, or a Mac pro. But I'm undecided. Anyways I updated my desktop again. I was getting tired of all the hearts. Tell me which one ya'll like better.



Where'd you get the background for that?


----------



## lhstud10

what do you guys think?


----------



## Kornowski

Looks Ok, It'd look better if you got rid of the blue box around the text by the icons


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Halian, what Vista themes are you using?



wherever he got the theme from its better than the other Vista themes ive seen because they usualy chop the top half off the start menu


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah I know, I really want to know where he got it from, it looks so good and clean!


----------



## lhstud10

hey how do you change the icon on the top menu...i switched Firefox instead of IE and i want the firefox logo where do i get it???


----------



## -gunut-

So how do ya guys like it?


----------



## lhstud10

nice widget whered ya get it??


----------



## -gunut-

lhstud10 said:


> nice widget whered ya get it??



Wha?


----------



## lhstud10

on the left...


----------



## -gunut-

lhstud10 said:


> on the left...



Comes with the OS


----------



## grimxx

quick question does that windows vista tranformation thing you linked use alot of your computer resources since my laptop is already pretty slow?


----------



## Kornowski

I think it does use a fair amount of memory up, you're better getting a Vista.mmstyle theme, they don'y use any resources!


----------



## Ben

So just to let everyone know, the theme I have is a window blinds theme. And I don't remember where I got it, but I can send it to everyone if they want. but you gotta have window blinds. And to Jet, I found the wallpaper on Deviantart.com Anyone want it? I got tons similar to it.


----------



## palidon112

thanks to vroom_skies for the background ^_^


----------



## heyman421

sorry, i shrank it






got the pic off of deviantart.com


----------



## _simon_




----------



## Rambo




----------



## tlarkin

this reminds me of fallout


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## Ben

I have 5 different wallpapers, I'm having trouble deciding which to use...so I just took a screenshot of all of them.






























And again, that's not the real vista.


----------



## heyman421

ok....


----------



## Kornowski

The second to last one looks really good with the task bar and such!


----------



## Shane

The last one gets my vote


----------



## _simon_

Halian said:


> I have 5 different wallpapers, I'm having trouble deciding which to use...so I just took a screenshot of all of them.



lol

I have 414 wallpapers, no that's not a typo.. 414 

I think your first one - grass is the nicest of the 5.


----------



## Burgerbob

Heres a cool background you could use, courtesy of me-


----------



## cuffless

my fake vista


----------



## Ben

[email protected] said:


> lol
> 
> I have 414 wallpapers, no that's not a typo.. 414
> 
> I think you first one - grass is the nicest of the 5.



Aw, I only have 282... You beat me. 

btw, nice fake vista cuffless.


----------



## cuffless

Halian said:


> Aw, I only have 282... You beat me.
> 
> btw, nice fake vista cuffless.



thanks. i should have the real one soon


----------



## Ben

cuffless said:


> thanks. i should have the real one soon



Same here, I should be getting it Saturday.


----------



## Kornowski

cuffless said:


> my fake vista



Thats nice, where did you get the theme?

Does glass2k use a lot of memory?


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Ben

What size monitor do you have Rambo?


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> What size monitor do you have Rambo?



17"...


----------



## bigbird

just what I have now!


----------



## TEKKA

My new desktop, thanks to kornowski..............


----------



## Kornowski

Hey 

It looks great!


----------



## Jet

Rambo said:


> 17"...



Where did you find that background?


----------



## Kornowski

Rambo, you have Vista and you're making it look like a Mac, Crazy!


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Rambo, you have Vista and you're making it look like a Mac, Crazy!



I hope you're being sarcastic...Because looks to me like he has a Mac and PC.


----------



## Kornowski

Nope, I wasn't being sarcastic... It'd be in his sig if he had one wouldn't it.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Nope, I wasn't being sarcastic... It'd be in his sig if he had one wouldn't it.



Yeah i agree.

Maybe he still has xp instaled on his system alongside Vista and just has a realy good Mac osx theme instaled on his xp install


----------



## 4W4K3

I'm still waiting for Vista to arrive in the mail. Free upgrade with my laptop, woo! Base 32bit Home Edition...but Vista is Vista to me.


----------



## Kornowski

Didn't you just put XP back on your machine? You're lucky! I don't think my computer will run Vista, maybe when I get my E6600


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine as of today


----------



## 4W4K3

Kornowski said:


> Didn't you just put XP back on your machine? You're lucky! I don't think my computer will run Vista, maybe when I get my E6600



Well yah, I re-installed/reformatted my entire harddrive.

But I'll just partition and try out Vista when it comes. Hopefully it's useful, otherwise it'll be collecting dust!


----------



## cuffless

Kornowski said:


> Thats nice, where did you get the theme?
> 
> Does glass2k use a lot of memory?



it uses hardly any. its not noticable


----------



## Kornowski

4W4K3 said:


> Well yah, I re-installed/reformatted my entire harddrive.
> 
> But I'll just partition and try out Vista when it comes. Hopefully it's useful, otherwise it'll be collecting dust!



I remember seeing a thread were you had a problem, I didn't have a clue how to help though... 

It does look good, I had a play around with it in a PC shop yesterday and it was very smooth, eveything was very nice to look at.



cuffless said:


> it uses hardly any. its not noticable



Oh right, Cool!

I just tried it, it looks a bit wierd though when you have it on and you have a window open and you can see a bit of your desktop...


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah i agree.
> 
> Maybe he still has xp instaled on his system alongside Vista and just has a realy good Mac osx theme instaled on his xp install



I seriously doubt it, even my os x theme wasn't exactly right. Either he has a mac and pc, or he put the finder bar in with an image editing program...orrr, someone knows how to make a really nice theme.


----------



## Shane

My Kubuntu desktop 







My xp desktop is still the same as last time.


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> My Kubuntu desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My xp desktop is still the same as last time.



Is Kubuntu worth it to use? Do you like it more than xp?


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Is Kubuntu worth it to use? Do you like it more than xp?



Well it depends realy....even though i find Linux to be more relaible and stable i keep going back to windows because i game alot...i still have alot to learn about linux...ive just been instaling some more applications & stuff using the Adept installer. 
I know you can play some windows game on linux but i just cant be bothred sorting it out...and i heard that most of the games i play anyway do not work on linux whatsoever.


----------



## Rambo

Jet said:


> Where did you find that background?



http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/20203561/?qo=5&q=by:swazen&qh=sort:time+-in:scraps

He has a widescreen version too if you look in his gallery.



Kornowski said:


> Rambo, you have Vista and you're making it look like a Mac, Crazy!



Errr, no.



Halian said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic...Because looks to me like he has a Mac and PC.



Bingo.



Kornowski said:


> Nope, I wasn't being sarcastic... It'd be in his sig if he had one wouldn't it.



Errr, maybe. But I don't exactly own it as such. I also don't put every computer I use in my signature. Otherwise it would be too big.



Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah i agree.
> 
> Maybe he still has xp instaled on his system alongside Vista and just has a realy good Mac osx theme instaled on his xp install



Nope.


----------



## Kornowski

Damn it! 

P.S. Nice Mac


----------



## dmw2692004

my icons are just being weird for some reason.


----------



## Kornowski

That's one hell of a mouse


----------



## dmw2692004

Kornowski said:


> That's one hell of a mouse



i like it =) anyone know how to fix the icon shadowing? it wount go away.


----------



## Kornowski

try this:

right click the desktop and go to properties,

then appearance and then effects... mess around in there and see if it helps


----------



## dmw2692004

Kornowski said:


> try this:
> 
> right click the desktop and go to properties,
> 
> then appearance and then effects... mess around in there and see if it helps



that didnt help. grr. this is kinda frustrating.


----------



## Rambo

Kornowski said:


> Damn it!
> 
> P.S. Nice Mac



Thanks.



dmw2692004 said:


> that didnt help. grr. this is kinda frustrating.



Ok, this is off the top of my head. But, press Windows Key + Pause/Break (or right click My Computer, click properties). Then click on Hardware tab, and and performance. There should be a load of boxes for you to tick near the bottom of the window. One of them is icon shadowing.

P.S. Google always helps too...


----------



## Ben

dmw2692004 said:


> my icons are just being weird for some reason.



Where'd you get the cursor?


----------



## lhstud10




----------



## The_Beast

wow I haven't posted here in a long time, well here is my new desktop


----------



## 4W4K3

I am also using Glass2K for the transperency features  Running the "Vista looking" Royale theme for XP too, which is a bit glassy.

I am so jealous. My dad just upgraded to Vista Ultimate! It looks wicked! On his BrightView screen it is so clear and glassy looking, everythign runs so smooth. But his laptop is a bit better than mine !GB+ mem, Turion processor, etc.

Anyways...Ashleigh made this for me  It's pretty awesome!


----------



## dmw2692004

Halian said:


> Where'd you get the cursor?



wincustomize, search "white" under cursors.


----------



## Shane

lhstud10 said:


>



Lookin good there!


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Lookin good there!



Ya, I agree. (Just bumpin this to get it back on track)


----------



## lhstud10

hey thanks guys i really like it as well (bump) lol


----------



## Yo-Yo

Sorry about the large size


----------



## lhstud10

is that vista or one of thoes ones that hide xp??? what do you call thoes?? and i actually use them

lol 

i like it where u get??


----------



## Yo-Yo

lhstud10 said:


> is that vista or one of thoes ones that hide xp??? what do you call thoes?? and i actually use them
> 
> lol
> 
> i like it where u get??



It is the vista transformation pack (V.6)
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Vista-Transformation-Pack.shtml


----------



## INTELCRAZY

http://vista-transformation-pack.en.softonic.com/ie/55084

Vista Transformation Pack way faster than Softpedia, use this one


----------



## Ben

For some reason, I don't like vista trans pack. I'm more into brico packs or just themes


----------



## ADE

Yeah you know you like that.


----------



## Ben

ADE said:


> Yeah you know you like that.



Everything needs to be more shiny...and reflective...like vista. Just the shinyness not the look.


----------



## ChrisFace

My new comp's desktop w/ Vista.


----------



## Kornowski

w/ meaning 'with', right?


----------



## ChrisFace

Kornowski said:


> w/ meaning 'with', right?



Yes, indeed.


----------



## Kornowski

Ahhh, right.

Very nice!


----------



## joeswm8

ADE said:


> Yeah you know you like that.



howd you get the bottom bar to look like that??

What scheme is that??? thats awesome!!


----------



## Shane

My latest






Thinking about changing my icons


----------



## Ben

joeswm8 said:


> howd you get the bottom bar to look like that??
> 
> What scheme is that??? thats awesome!!



It's just a theme man, you can find them all over the place.


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> My latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about changing my icons



What icons would you change them to?


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> What icons would you change them to?



Dunno...gonna look for some


----------



## interfeci

*Check This Out*

www.gamevote.tk, check mine ^^ have been working on it for while.


----------



## Ben

interfeci said:


> www.gamevote.tk, check mine ^^ have been working on it for while.



Hmm...I'm rather confused....


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Hmm...I'm rather confused....


spam...ive reported it


----------



## cuffless

real vista


----------



## _simon_

openSUSE 10.2 (KDE)
Beryl SVN
Skinned Kickoff
Transparent wallpaper


----------



## Kornowski

Hey,

How is it?

Is it good?

Looks good though!


----------



## cuffless

Kornowski said:


> Hey,
> 
> How is it?
> 
> Is it good?
> 
> Looks good though!




working great so far. i installed the 32 bit (didnt know how to change to 64) ultimate version. everything works fine. i recommend


----------



## Kornowski

Isn't it more demanding on resources and stuff, that's what I heard...


----------



## Kornowski

I think I'm slightly obssessed


----------



## cuffless

Kornowski said:


> Isn't it more demanding on resources and stuff, that's what I heard...



yea it is. not by a huge amount though.


----------



## Kornowski

I think I'll stick with my Vista look-a-like


----------



## cuffless

thing is with the look-a-likes you miss out on stuff like flip3d, sniping tool ect


----------



## Kornowski

Oh no, I have a program that does the flip 3D thing, it's called Top Desk, it's really good 

Whats the sniping tool?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Oh no, I have a program that does the flip 3D thing, it's called Top Desk, it's really good
> 
> Whats the sniping tool?



I use top desk too. But it's too bad it's a trial, I'm too cheap to pay for it.


----------



## cuffless

does anyone know any good websites for wallpapers at 1280 x 1024?

edit






another screen


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, but I haven't had anything showing me that it was going to expire or anything, it just works fine?

Do a google search for wallpapers, there's loads!


----------



## _simon_

cuffless said:


> does anyone know any good websites for wallpapers at 1280 x 1024?



http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/
http://my.opera.com/michaeljung/albums/
http://www.caedes.net/
http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpapers/
http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/desktops.php
http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/
http://www.socksoff.co.uk/
http://wallpaper.deviantart.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Wikipedia_featured_desktop_backgrounds


----------



## Kornowski

Wow! 

Nice list!


----------



## cuffless

[email protected] said:


> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/
> http://my.opera.com/michaeljung/albums/
> http://www.caedes.net/
> http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpapers/
> http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/desktops.php
> http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/
> http://www.socksoff.co.uk/
> http://wallpaper.deviantart.com/
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Wikipedia_featured_desktop_backgrounds



thanks


----------



## Kornowski

Here's my latest one, I think it's great, really looks like Vista ( I think  )


----------



## Kornowski

Here's a link to it if anybody wants it 

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41545056/

You don't need any software to use it, you will need to get the UX Theme patch though...


----------



## Rambo

Kornowski said:


> Here's a link to it if anybody wants it
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41545056/
> 
> You don't need any software to use it, you will need to get the UX Theme patch though...


 
Now that is actually the first half-decent .Msstyle theme for Vista I have ever seen. Nice job!


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, It's amazing, It looks so good! and you don't need any software like windows blinds wich is allways a plus! 

I think I'm going to make a thread so poeple can find it if they want, I know of a few people that want one, soo 

Thanks


----------



## priteshvarsani

*My work laptop *

Heres my work laptop runnin vista


----------



## Rambo

*pritechvarsani*, you need to get a new uTorrent icon. 

Something like this:


----------



## jimkonow




----------



## Shane

sweet background jimkonow  

Heres my latest Xp pro desky






And my latest Kubuntu





what you guys think?


----------



## Kornowski

Your XP one reminds me off Led Zeppelin, thanks 

Is linux good?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Your XP one reminds me off Led Zeppelin, thanks
> 
> Is linux good?



Yeah, you're right, It does look like something Led Zeppelin would have on their album cover.


----------



## Kornowski

Another Led Zep fan?
Awesome! Can you tell I like them (who's in my avatar )

what's your favourite album by them?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Your XP one reminds me off Led Zeppelin, thanks
> 
> Is linux good?



Yeah my mate sent me that background...its from Vista 

Linux aint that bad mate...ive tried Ubuntu,Suse,DSL and now Kubuntu and i like Kubuntu the best out of them all.


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Another Led Zep fan?
> Awesome! Can you tell I like them (who's in my avatar )
> 
> what's your favourite album by them?



How The West Was Won. (Live Album) You got an IM client?


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah my mate sent me that background...its from Vista
> 
> Linux aint that bad mate...ive tried Ubuntu,Suse,DSL and now Kubuntu and i like Kubuntu the best out of them all.



Oh cool, one of the official ones then 

I haven't tried any of them, I doubt I will though...



Halian said:


> How The West Was Won. (Live Album) You got an IM client?



Cool! I like Led Zep 2 the most 
Yeah, I'll PM you


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Oh cool, one of the official ones then
> 
> I haven't tried any of them, I doubt I will though...



Yep official background....

Why not try linux mate?


----------



## Kornowski

Ohhh, I haven't been able to find any official ones, I like the random ones that say 'Vista' all over them, lol.

I don't know, I guess I can't be bothered


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I don't know, I guess I can't be bothered



Fair enough reason


----------



## lhstud10

hey if anyone wants some vista wallpapers here they are
http://www.pro-networks.org/forum/album_cat.php?cat_id=36
but there is only a few

now i found a bunch more check these out...

http://www.vistawallpaper.com/categories.php?cat_id=2&sessionid=30975e2e55ac82c4d37e9db6d164c1ee


----------



## Shane

lhstud10 said:


> hey if anyone wants some vista wallpapers here they are
> http://www.pro-networks.org/forum/album_cat.php?cat_id=36
> but there is only a few



Great link....many people will like this 

that has all the waallpapers my friend has on his Vista.


----------



## lhstud10

thx


----------



## Kornowski

They're very good! Thanks


----------



## Ben

lhstud10 said:


> hey if anyone wants some vista wallpapers here they are
> http://www.pro-networks.org/forum/album_cat.php?cat_id=36
> but there is only a few
> 
> now i found a bunch more check these out...
> 
> http://www.vistawallpaper.com/categories.php?cat_id=2&sessionid=30975e2e55ac82c4d37e9db6d164c1ee




Oh, wow, wonderful links man. Thanks.


----------



## Laptop

double-dragon said:


> My Desktop...I like Iron Maiden...and a clean desktop



Dont u have any other pictures to put in ur desktop. If I got that desktop picture, I wont log in or I will delete the account


----------



## Shane

My latest 

As you probably all know...i like to keep changing my theme as they get boring quick  






This Zune theme is great.
If anyone wants it you can dl it from here
http://www.zune.net/en-us/meetzune/software.htm

Its at the botton of the page called Zune Desktop theme


----------



## TFT

Thanks to Kornowski's other post, here's my Vista lookalike





Mont Blanc by the way


----------



## nffc10

Nevakonaza said:


> My latest
> 
> As you probably all know...i like to keep changing my theme as they get boring quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Zune theme is great.
> If anyone wants it you can dl it from here
> http://www.zune.net/en-us/meetzune/software.htm
> 
> Its at the botton of the page called Zune Desktop theme



I see you've iscolated WarRock in the top right corner. 
Nice one. 



TFT said:


> Thanks to Kornowski's other post, here's my Vista lookalike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mont Blanc by the way



Liking the view TFT,  did you take that picture?


----------



## TheCustomer99

I'm sure I'm gonna hear about it for my desktop.


----------



## TFT

nffc10 said:


> Liking the view TFT,  did you take that picture?



I wish, found it somewhere on the web


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> Thanks to Kornowski's other post, here's my Vista lookalike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mont Blanc by the way



Lookin' good!


----------



## Shane

nffc10 said:


> I see you've iscolated WarRock in the top right corner.
> Nice one.



Lol nah i put all my games up there to keep em seperate from my other software...just what i do lol


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Lol nah i put all my games up there to keep em seperate from my other software...just what i do lol



I do that, but not in the corner 

Did you get Warrock working properly?


----------



## Ben

TheCustomer99 said:


> I'm sure I'm gonna hear about it for my desktop.



Oh wow, think you could share that with everybody? I'd love to show some of my friends that wallpaper.


----------



## TheCustomer99

Halian said:


> Oh wow, think you could share that with everybody? I'd love to show some of my friends that wallpaper.



Sure, here


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I do that, but not in the corner
> 
> Did you get Warrock working properly?




Yeah its working ok now....theres still ALOT of hackers though


----------



## tlarkin

TheCustomer99 said:


> I'm sure I'm gonna hear about it for my desktop.



Well, I can't help but comment on this, not because you are a mac user, I have 2 macs at home and 2 at work...I love my macs

I certainly hope that is not a laptop....I mean come on, there are so many better high res pictures that just plain look better on a mac laptop.  I only run nice high res photos of either grafiti art or high res pic of somewhere in nature or around the world....


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah its working ok now....theres still ALOT of hackers though



Damn them, they can't win normally


----------



## TheCustomer99

tlarkin said:


> Well, I can't help but comment on this, not because you are a mac user, I have 2 macs at home and 2 at work...I love my macs
> 
> I certainly hope that is not a laptop....I mean come on, there are so many better high res pictures that just plain look better on a mac laptop.  I only run nice high res photos of either grafiti art or high res pic of somewhere in nature or around the world....



I tend to switch wallpapers once every few days, that's just what I have right now. I have plenty of high resolution pics to put on it as well.


----------



## Ben

Updated desktop. Hope you like. 




And as a side note....this would be my 400th post.


----------



## TEKKA

I change my desktop all the time......


----------



## cuffless

trying out vm


----------



## gottabamd




----------



## Rambo




----------



## sup2jzgte

My favorite animal


----------



## Shane

Update with Vista sidebar...if anyone wants it feel free to pm for the download.


----------



## dannaswolcott

*My Desktop Secks*

Here is my desktop's specks.. is it good?


----------



## ETSA

http://interfacelift.com/dl/wallpaper/00527_autumnreflections_1440x900.jpg

my current background...


----------



## cuffless

trying out the grass


----------



## Shane

cuffless said:


> trying out the grass



Hehe nice....btw empty your trash


----------



## cuffless

done. all it had in was a timer stopper


----------



## Shane

dannaswolcott said:


> Here is my desktop's specks.. is it good?



Cant see anything here ...............^

cuffless...ive set my recycle bin to automaticly delete files now i send to it so it doesnt get filled up


----------



## cuffless

i used to have that but whenever i ended up sending the wrong thing there i wouldnt be able to get it back


----------



## Shane

cuffless said:


> i used to have that but whenever i ended up sending the wrong thing there i wouldnt be able to get it back


ahh i double make sure before i delete stuff.


----------



## dmw2692004

new wallpaper and better theme. Im using style XP if anyones wondering. The wallapaper was uber small, so i enlarged it in PS to get it to fit.


----------



## MatrixEVO

This is the best I can get Windows XP to look like Vista without using additional software to run down my CPU and RAM, what do you think?


----------



## TEKKA

Nice work there matrix evo... very vista like..


----------



## Ben

Ah, good job there matrix man, except for I noticed one little thing, on the start menu to the right, all the icons are cut off.


----------



## kemustek




----------



## Kornowski

Using the theme I found there I see MatrixEVO


----------



## Shane

Just got TopDesk 1.4.2 to allow Vista like 3d effects  

Not as good as the realy vistas obviusly but good stuff.

i can flip between things now.

EDIT:Screenshots are a little jaggy and dont look that good because Photobucket keeps rezising the pics 













Topdesk website:
http://www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/


----------



## lhuser

This is Bruce's environement: 






Bruce's specs is third in sig.


----------



## Kornowski

I use topdesk too  Makes it even more Vista like 

Also, lhuser you've got the same onboard sound as me


----------



## way2evil

topdesk looks sweet, like osx almost ....


----------



## Shane

way2evil said:


> topdesk looks sweet, like osx almost ....



yeah man glad i got it!

you can download a trial version from the link i gave above.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Kornowski said:


> Using the theme I found there I see MatrixEVO



Yes I am, thanks for posting a link to it. I like it because I don't need to run any extra software to use it.


----------



## jasonz




----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah man glad i got it!
> 
> you can download a trial version from the link i gave above.



I had the trial version, but then decided to buy it. Well worth the $15!


----------



## ADE

jasonz said:


>



How do you get those things on the top, bottom, and right on your screen? and most importantly, are they free?


----------



## lhuser

Kornowski said:


> I use topdesk too  Makes it even more Vista like
> 
> Also, lhuser you've got the same onboard sound as me


Nice!!! I actually have two of them


----------



## jasonz

ADE said:


> How do you get those things on the top, bottom, and right on your screen? and most importantly, are they free?



here is the site for the object bar on top. its free and awesome:
here

for the other stuff, you need [/url=http://www.stardock.com/products/desktopx/]desktopx[/url] i dont remember if i have the trial or not. Then go to www.wincustomeze.com and you can bet objects, widgets, and themes. You can totally change and awesomeify windows. Mine is really simple compared to what it can do.


----------



## ADE

yeah, i go on wincustomize a lot. good stuff.


----------



## ADE

where can i go to get other themes for this?


----------



## jasonz

if you are talking about desktopx, there the only ones ive ever done were from wincustomize.

if you have desktopx, you can get some crazy sweet themes here:http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?libid=31

simple docks like calendars and media players are here:
http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?libid=34

or here:
http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?libid=3


----------



## Kornowski

MatrixEVO said:


> Yes I am, thanks for posting a link to it. I like it because I don't need to run any extra software to use it.



No problemo 
Yeah, I know, that's the good thing about it 



lhuser said:


> Nice!!! I actually have two of them



Lol, Nice one! 

Here's my desktop 






What do you think?


----------



## TEKKA

Nice Kornowski, Just a update of mine added a few things..


----------



## Shane

TEKKA said:


> Nice Kornowski, Just a update of mine added a few things..



Looking good Tekka


----------



## TEKKA

Thanks for the side bar..


----------



## _simon_

After my failure to get sound working on PC-BSD over the weekend   I reinstalled openSUSE


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


> After my failure to get sound working on PC-BSD over the weekend   I reinstalled openSUSE



Nice,
Dont you ever need to go back to windows?


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice,
> Dont you ever need to go back to windows?



No mate, I removed XP in November 2005. Haven't used it since at home 

If you look at my post again, I added a nice google earth screenie.


----------



## TEKKA

Liar!!! we all need windows..


----------



## _simon_

I can assure you that you don't *need* windows!


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


> No mate, I removed XP in November 2005. Haven't used it since at home
> 
> If you look at my post again, I added a nice google earth screenie.



Nice...i didnt know Google earth run on linux...

As your a linux master yourself would you say that they will make linux so that you can run windows games like you could on windows?
Like just click on the setup file and instal?
Know what i mean?

If they could do that i would switch to Kubuntu or Suse.


----------



## TEKKA

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice...i didnt know Google earth run on linux...
> 
> As your a linux master yourself would you say that they will make linux so that you can run windows games like you could on windows?
> Like just click on the setup file and instal?
> Know what i mean?
> 
> If they could do that i would switch to Kubuntu or Suse.



Nevakonaza, do you already use Kubuntu?


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice...i didnt know Google earth run on linux...
> 
> As your a linux master yourself would you say that they will make linux so that you can run windows games like you could on windows?
> Like just click on the setup file and instal?
> Know what i mean?
> 
> If they could do that i would switch to Kubuntu or Suse.



The few windows games that do work on Linux, whilst not a simple click to install are actually still very easy to install.

e.g.

To install Unreal Tournament 2004

Open Terminal (click on the icon)

Type 'sh' then drag and drop the Linux installer that is on the DVD into terminal so that the path becomes visible 
i.e. sh '/media/UT2004_DVD/linux-installer.sh'

Then press ENTER

Choose where you want it installed and just sit back and wait until it's finished.

Now it can be run!

Not exactly hard 

Unless something major happens to Windows to make a lot more people jump to Linux then I can't see there being a rush to make games for Linux. At the moment it seems that only ID software bothers to make their "windows" games also work under Linux.


----------



## lhuser

I'm actually into Linux also. I never need to go back to Windows, but eventually, yes. The latest 10.2 ran XGL bugged up badly, and the K3b burning program can't find my DVD burner.


----------



## _simon_

lhuser said:


> I'm actually into Linux also. I never need to go back to Windows, but eventually, yes. The latest 10.2 ran XGL bugged up badly, and the K3b burning program can't find my DVD burner.



Maybe update your k3b version?

I believe there is a newer one (1.0rc5) in the packman repo than comes with suse.

Packman
Protocol – HTTP
Server name – packman.iu-bremen.de
Directory – suse/10.2

Can't help with XGL, I use the nvidia drivers for Beryl.


----------



## lhuser

Heh, I don't really bother with XGL really. I use Xorg for the Window manager. I'll give it another try at a later time, but what happens with XGL is that it's garbled. 

All settings are enabled, but what you see is actual moving paralelograms (sp) and there is no Window fram on the windows. Keyboard works on certain apps.
No need for support, just telling what I have experienced.


----------



## _simon_

Sounds funky!


----------



## jasonz

ha, try going to college and not having using windows. And if it is possible, more work than worth.


----------



## lhuser

You could be suprised.


[email protected] said:


> Sounds funky!



You bet!


----------



## _simon_

jasonz said:


> ha, try going to college and not having using windows. And if it is possible, more work than worth.



I did 3 years at college doing 2 IT courses and the only thing I ever needed to use at home was a word processor for my assignments. 

Maybe things have changed and they expect more now?


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Here's my desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Where did you get the sidebar? I''ve been looking for something like that.

Btw, very spiffy desktop Rambo. I love the wallpaper. Reminds me of Lord of the rings, or something from new zealand.


----------



## Kornowski

http://www.thoosje.com/

There yo go, it's Ok, takes up a fair amount of memory though


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> http://www.thoosje.com/
> 
> There yo go, it's Ok, takes up a fair amount of memory though



Ah, very nice man. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Laptop

Rambo said:


>



OOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGG..........The windows vista looks so kooooool... I never ever thought it is so amazing. I really wanna buy one


----------



## Kornowski

Halian said:


> Ah, very nice man. Thanks a bunch.



You're welcome


----------



## Shane

TEKKA said:


> Nevakonaza, do you already use Kubuntu?



I do on Vmware though 

Thanks for explaining [email protected]


----------



## jasonz

[email protected] said:


> I did 3 years at college doing 2 IT courses and the only thing I ever needed to use at home was a word processor for my assignments.
> 
> Maybe things have changed and they expect more now?



Yea, im sure its possible, but way more work than worth. Like i said before, the main reason is the music, but I run Solidworks on my laptop a lot. Also, i cant figure how to configure my ti89 with it, Flash, jCreator, .../ Im sure you could get to work on linux, but i would spend more time researching it than worth.


----------



## lhuser

This is a pic of Ernesto's environement. (First in sig) This is Windows Server 2003 Enterprise with SP2 RC.







@Rambo: Vista is really cool looking, but you;ll see that it rather sucks a lot of resources and the PC is not as performent as with XP, or NT kernels.
I guess that's why you're still dual booting


----------



## Rambo

lhuser said:


> @Rambo: Vista is really cool looking, but you;ll see that it rather sucks a lot of resources and the PC is not as performent as with XP, or NT kernels.
> *I guess that's why you're still dual booting*


 
How did you know that?

But yeah, I use Vista as my main OS. It's decent, runs particularly well on my system (Index score of 5.3) and I don't experience any drainage of resources/system slowness.

But I can imagine that on the average PC, Vista would not be as smooth as I have it...


----------



## rubear

Hi prodigio2k, can you tell me the minimum number of progs that should fire up at start up, I have no less than 18, one of which shows as Rundll32.exe   SISPowe.....HKLM\SOFTWARE. I have tried to remove this latter but it pops up on my desktop at startup. Wish I knew how you guys send attachments I would send a screenshot which would better explain the pop up. Sorry being a silver surfer my grey matter is not as active as it used to be, struggling somewhat with this high tech stuff.  Rupert.


----------



## Shane

My new Vista (White) Theme 






If you want to download this theme you can get it from here.

http://rapidshare.com/files/18232565/Vista_White.rar

Please note:You need to apply the UX Theme patch from here before you can use this theme.

Here:
http://www.4shared.com/file/11084317...2/uxtheme.html


----------



## Ben

Updated!


----------



## JFlo




----------



## staplerz

*desktop*

This is my current desktop.
I enjoy it.


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> Updated!


 
You spent so hard getting it to look all like Vista, and now you've changed it again...?


----------



## Shane

staplerz said:


> This is my current desktop.
> I enjoy it.



That pic is so small  

i cant zoom in either when i click on it


----------



## lhuser

Rambo said:


> How did you know that?
> 
> But yeah, I use Vista as my main OS. It's decent, runs particularly well on my system (Index score of 5.3) and I don't experience any drainage of resources/system slowness.
> 
> But I can imagine that on the average PC, Vista would not be as smooth as I have it...



How do I know that? On the sidebar of yours, it says XP, and basically, most people with another partition or drive with a XP label usually means that there's another OS in there 

On the average PC, I've seen disastrous performance. My P4 system is actually able to keep up, but not as fast...and without the Sound Blaster Live!

The second PC ran it horribly. The third hasn't been tried, but it won't be either 

If I compare my most performent PC to yours, yours hits 5.3, while mine hits 4.6. If I had a 7800GS, the CPU would bottleneck the score at 5.2


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> You spent so hard getting it to look all like Vista, and now you've changed it again...?



Well, for starters. I had to unload window blinds because google talk didn't want to work with it. And I can't not have Google Talk. I use it all the time.  I also like seeing something different from time to time. And not all the vista icons didn't stay because of windows update(You'll notice I have the vista my computer icon, and my documents but others are changed). I like to keep windows updating, People say it's not a good idea to stop it.



staplerz said:


> This is my current desktop.
> I enjoy it.



404'd! maybe you should try a different host? photobucket perhaps?


----------



## Rambo

lhuser said:


> How do I know that? On the sidebar of yours, it says XP, and basically, most people with another partition or drive with a XP label usually means that there's another OS in there


 
Oh yeah! Forgot about that little gadget...  



Halian said:


> Well, for starters. I had to unload window blinds because google talk didn't want to work with it. And I can't not have Google Talk. I use it all the time.  I also like seeing something different from time to time. And not all the vista icons didn't stay because of windows update(You'll notice I have the vista my computer icon, and my documents but others are changed).


 
You do know that you can tell WindowBlinds not to skin certain applications, right?


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Oh yeah! Forgot about that little gadget...
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that you can tell WindowBlinds not to skin certain applications, right?



The problem wasn't that it was trying to skin google talk, because it wasn't trying to skin anything else.....it just flashed around the screen a whole bunch, and did random things. I've had it happen while doing something with some different programs....I don't really know how to explain it.


----------



## Ben

Updated yet again. But only because I had to show off the original windows xp. I just reinstalled it!


----------



## LittleHaiti

My sexy ass Desktop


----------



## hello45044

Here's my Windows 2000 pc with dual monitors.
http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m47/hello45044/desktop.jpg


----------



## heyman421

My laptop, from my favorite movie


----------



## tlarkin

I'll have some updated ones in a bit, I have a new desktop at work running win xp, vista business, open suse 10.2 and kubuntu 6.10.  I had to get a new system at work since it seems I had a bad agp slot, after many frusturating errors getting beryl to run on my linux box I could never enable 3D hardware acceleration via sax2 manager.  Long story short it ended up being a hardware problem, so I am building my new desktop at work.


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Updated yet again. But only because I had to show off the original windows xp. I just reinstalled it!



Lol that looks so horrible now....when i re-install windows the first thing i do after instaling antivirus is get a new theme


----------



## kaine.shutler

Umm, all I can say is I'm very minimalistic and I like everything tidy! I sould like a woman


----------



## Ben

heyman421 said:


> My laptop, from my favorite movie



You like Hal's moving castle too eh?


----------



## staplerz

Sorry. I was trying to avoid the stupid auto-resize on photobucket. I'll use tinypic. Well here's my desktop in all its glory. I wish i could keep it this clean but it will look like crap in a month. lol Whatcha think?


----------



## Ben

staplerz said:


> Sorry. I was trying to avoid the stupid auto-resize on photobucket. I'll use tinypic. Well here's my desktop in all its glory. I wish i could keep it this clean but it will look like crap in a month. lol Whatcha think?



Well, what can I say. Looks like Vista. Which is a great thing. I like the wallpaper a lot, and I like how you have iTunes and all your widget like things on the side. Very neat.


----------



## heyman421

Halian said:


> You like Hal's moving castle too eh?



coolest movie i've seen in a LOOOONG time

i'm not even a huge anime fan, but anything studio ghibli does blows disney out of the water


----------



## Ben

heyman421 said:


> coolest movie i've seen in a LOOOONG time
> 
> i'm not even a huge anime fan, but anything studio ghibli does blows disney out of the water



You got that right!

I know I just updated yesterday...but I had to do it again and show off my awesome wallpaper and sidebar! I also think the wallpaper goes veyr well with the Luna theme, of course, it could always look better.


----------



## staplerz

Halian said:


> Well, what can I say. Looks like Vista. Which is a great thing. I like the wallpaper a lot, and I like how you have iTunes and all your widget like things on the side. Very neat.


 
thanx


----------



## ADE

Yeah I'd like to see you try and pass up that beauty. Best part is, you can do this set up yourself..no need to buy software...just the right hardware if you know what I mean...


----------



## staplerz

ADE said:


> Yeah I'd like to see you try and pass up that beauty. Best part is, you can do this set up yourself..no need to buy software...just the right hardware if you know what I mean...




i had one just like that. it booted in a just a few seconds. i think it was the best computer i have ever had. it ran all my games at around 0fps and i just loved it.


----------



## ADE

I know right, you just cant get any better than that. It even gives its own incense. It's call burning.


----------



## Ben

ADE said:


> Yeah I'd like to see you try and pass up that beauty. Best part is, you can do this set up yourself..no need to buy software...just the right hardware if you know what I mean...



Holy crap man....is that a brick in there?


----------



## NCIS330

Looks like a brick to me.


----------



## tj_mario

mine

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b73/izkariote/Bug Hunt/mydesktop.jpg


----------



## The_Beast

tj_mario said:


> mine



nice but I think that the mods will remove the image


----------



## tj_mario

oops i didn't mean to offend anyone

lol


----------



## Ben

tj_mario said:


> oops i didn't mean to offend anyone
> 
> lol



I don't think you offended anyone, I think it's just against forum rules.


----------



## Shane

"Hot" Background you have there tj_mario

EDIT:My latest...


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## NCIS330

tj_mario said:


> oops i didn't mean to offend anyone
> 
> lol



Didn't offend me by any means lol.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Halian said:


> You got that right!
> 
> I know I just updated yesterday...but I had to do it again and show off my awesome wallpaper and sidebar! I also think the wallpaper goes veyr well with the Luna theme, of course, it could always look better.



w00t for arcade fire. one of the best songs off the disc. neon bible in 5 days!


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> "Hot" Background you have there tj_mario
> 
> EDIT:My latest...



Didn't I give you that wallpaper? 



The-Llamalizer said:


> w00t for arcade fire. one of the best songs off the disc. neon bible in 5 days!



Yep, I'm excited. Me and my band are actually playing that song too. It's cool.


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Didn't I give you that wallpaper?



Nah i downloaded a Vista Backgrounds pack from CrystalXp.net today


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Nah i downloaded a Vista Backgrounds pack from CrystalXp.net today



Ah, ok. I wouldn't know, I've been giving out wallpapers to so many people now. I can never remember who.


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Ah, ok. I wouldn't know, I've been giving out wallpapers to so many people now. I can never remember who.



hehe,Im sure you have gave me a few wallpapers before though  
Cant remember


----------



## LittleHaiti




----------



## Ben

LittleHaiti said:


>



Wow, that desktop looks great. The wallpaper really ties it all together!


----------



## Shane

Update:

I like my desktop simple.






Boring uh?


----------



## Kornowski

Looks pretty clean, that's the best way to have a desktop 

You changed your avatar again? lol


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Update:
> 
> I like my desktop simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boring uh?



Hmmm........all those icons...just piling up. I just can't stand it.



Kornowski said:


> You changed your avatar again? lol



I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## codeman0013

my newest setup kinda small but i have duals and photobucket keeps resizing it lol


----------



## alexandergre

Love the wallpaper


----------



## Ben

Wow....that''s very interesting.....the wallpaper I mean.


----------



## The_Other_One

I never posted my Mac's desktop did I?  The background changes ever 5 minutes or so...  They are all defaults for now.


----------



## Ben

That's pretty cool, every 5 minute change. is that a program for the mac? or did it come with OS X?


----------



## codeman0013

I know when i had a mac at my previous job it was integrated in the os you just told it to randomly change every set period of time and you can tell it where to look for the backgrounds you want to use...


----------



## heyman421

mac has random screensavers too

so does suse kde, i believe


----------



## alexandergre

MY NEW VISTA: Clean as always.





and even cleaner:


----------



## The_Other_One

Sorry for the late response.  It's a built in feature to Mac OSX


----------



## Ben

That's pretty sweet. Too bad windows doesn't have a feature like that.

Btw. Nice desktop there Alexandergre.


----------



## philaaay

here's mine - just got my rig three days ago!


----------



## easyshare123

Heres mine


----------



## Kornowski

Nice Vista theme 

Don't you find that resolution annoying, the way everything is so big?


----------



## alexandergre

Vista OS X


----------



## Ben

That's quite a lot of widgets ya got there.


----------



## easyshare123

Kornowski said:


> Nice Vista theme
> 
> Don't you find that resolution annoying, the way everything is so big?



Its just how i like it


----------



## Kornowski

easyshare123 said:


> Its just how i like it



Ahh good, As long as you like it )


----------



## thealmightyone

Rawwwr

(COnverted to gif to bring size down. Brought quality down as well, but you get the idea).


----------



## Ben

Wow. That's...interesting.


----------



## Kornowski

Slipknot, Arghhhh


----------



## thealmightyone

Kornowski said:


> Slipknot, Arghhhh



I am offended. That, my friend, is Mushroomhead. The 2 key differences are that they were around back in 1993 (and still are around), and actually have talent (released 3 albums without a label. Released a 4th with a label, left that label, and released a 5th on their own again).


----------



## Ben

thealmightyone said:


> I am offended. That, my friend, is Mushroomhead. The 2 key differences are that they were around back in 1993 (and still are around), and actually have talent (released 3 albums without a label. Released a 4th with a label, left that label, and released a 5th on their own again).



eh...Slipknot, Mushroomhead...it's all the same to me.


----------



## Shane

My latest XP


----------



## Ben

LOL, hahaha, that Homer, always gettin into somethin.


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> LOL, hahaha, that Homer, always gettin into somethin.



haha i know,I love the simpsons!


----------



## Kornowski

thealmightyone said:


> I am offended. That, my friend, is Mushroomhead. The 2 key differences are that they were around back in 1993 (and still are around), and actually have talent (released 3 albums without a label. Released a 4th with a label, left that label, and released a 5th on their own again).



Lol, Oh cool, You learn something new everyday 

EDIT: I'm liking the whole Homer thing you've got going on there


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> haha i know,I love the simpsons!



Ya me too. It's great.


----------



## cuffless

i dont really like it


----------



## Kornowski

Why not?


----------



## cuffless

i dont like the pic much. im going to get a new bg now


----------



## Ben

cuffless said:


> i dont like the pic much. im going to get a new bg now



Oh man, I think it's an awesome pic. The sun looks so cool.


----------



## Kornowski

As a photograph, it's pretty awesome, wonky but awesome, The composure is excellent and the ducks really make it!

As a wallpaper, maybe too overpowering.


----------



## Ben

Can a wallpaper really be *too* overpowering?


----------



## alexandergre

imo yes, it takes a lot of time for me to choose a wallpaper, maybe 10 minutes. 
I know the most famouse wallpaper sites and i always check their sites.
And i cant have any pic of sun as a background, I dont know why.


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

> I know the most famouse wallpaper sites and i always check their sites.



and what would the address be?? may i know??

thanks


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I think too much on a screen is bad... it can hurt your eyes and draw your attention away from the rest of the screen.


----------



## Ben

alexandergre said:


> imo yes, it takes a lot of time for me to choose a wallpaper, maybe 10 minutes.




10 minutes? pfft, I usually take more then 20!


----------



## alexandergre

yes, some:
http://www.hamaddarwish.com/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/darwishh/page20/
http://crystalxp.net/galerie/en.cat.2.htm
http://x-x-x-x-x.de/x-x-x-x-x.html
http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/wallpaper/
http://www.vladstudio.com/duals/


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

woot!  

i was expecting one or two websites... but this is a lot...
i can finally change my desktop bg... woohoo!!!

thanks man


----------



## jimmymac

changed to this, scaled down for here, normally in 1600X1200


----------



## Shane

jimmymac said:


> changed to this, scaled down for here, normally in 1600X1200



great background  

where do you get your backgrounds from?


----------



## Kornowski

Mine


----------



## MatrixEVO

Wow that lake is beautiful. I would really like to go canoing on it right now.


----------



## Kornowski

It's amazing isn't it!
I know, it'd be so relazing and tranquil!


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

it would be awesome if you could row your canoe to the middle of the lake and just lay back in your canoe/boat and relax for awhile


----------



## macnoob

my desktop, nothin special.


----------



## Burgerbob

Is there anyone else here who doesnt use icons at all? i personally can't stand them. I dont even use Quick Launch, I only use my ObjectDock and the Start Menu.


----------



## Kornowski

b3rt_d4ni3l said:


> it would be awesome if you could row your canoe to the middle of the lake and just lay back in your canoe/boat and relax for awhile



Yeah! That'd be great, escape the city!


----------



## alexandergre

Burgerbob said:


> Is there anyone else here who doesnt use icons at all? i personally can't stand them. I dont even use Quick Launch, I only use my ObjectDock and the Start Menu.


ObjoctDock uses Ram, I have just 4 icons on dekstop: IE, rcbin, FF, MS media player and no quick lunch


----------



## alexandergre

My latest vista:


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

this is my desktop... works really well with the Vista theme... 
but yea... its kinda plain maybe...


----------



## ADE

alexandergre said:


> My latest vista:



Kinda creepy...


----------



## Ben

ADE said:


> Kinda creepy...



More like kinda cool. That wallpaper is awesome!


----------



## Rambo

Halian! You finally got Vista! Good on yer! 

And that wallpaper is pretty funky, *alexandergre*.


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Halian! You finally got Vista! Good on yer!



What the...I didn't get Vista. Where'd you get that idea?


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> What the...I didn't get Vista. Where'd you get that idea?



Oh yeah! just realised it said alexandegre in the quote... ^^

Good ol' classic OS X Tiger:


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Oh yeah! just realised it said alexandegre in the quote... ^^
> 
> Good ol' classic OS X Tiger:



Ah yes, classic OS X. Very good. You also have a tidy dock. I like that!


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> Ah yes, classic OS X. Very good. You also have a tidy dock. I like that!



Thanks! I'm planning on getting some more shortcuts in their though. It looks a bit plain to be honest. Tidy, but plain.


----------



## skidude

Found a new wallpaper today, I think its really cool:


----------



## Shane

ADE said:


> Kinda creepy...



That looks cool man!

I will post both my updated Vista & xp tommorow...im going to bed


----------



## Ben

skidude said:


> Found a new wallpaper today, I think its really cool:



It is a cool wallpaper! I like it a lot!


----------



## dmw2692004

new computer calls for a new desktop setup:
Before:




After:


----------



## Ben

With the Windows Classic theme?


----------



## macnoob

okay 1.where do you find such desktops? 2.my screenshot are png and upload small, do you change the format?


----------



## dmw2692004

Halian said:


> With the Windows Classic theme?



yes, i was wroking on changin it to the vista theme as i posted it. was going to do kinda a before-after. Then i ran into some trouble with bad HD sectors so i never got around to doing it.

edit: i got rocket dock, its an amazing dock, uses alot less memory than object dock, work great, and you can minimize to the dock.






Laptop:
Look at the start menu lol, its like disconnected from the start button:


----------



## Shane

Mine,
Stupid photobucket keeps resizing my images 

Vista....






Xp....






What you think?


----------



## Kornowski

It's nice to see a load of people using the theme that I found


----------



## dmw2692004

Kornowski said:


> It's nice to see a load of people using the theme that I found



its because the theme that you found works, and works well.


----------



## Shane

dmw2692004 said:


> its because the theme that you found works, and works well.



Yeah it looks realy nice on Xp


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I think it's amazing! I wouldn't be seen using anything else


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, I think it's amazing! I wouldn't be seen using anything else



lol just shown my friend my desktop and he said he wanted that Vista white theme im using in Xp too


----------



## Kabu

*@ **Kornowski - love the theme!

Here's mine...








*


----------



## PabloTeK

New desktop for a new monitor.


----------



## Kornowski

Kabu said:


> *@ **Kornowski - love the theme!
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey!
Great! 



Nevakonaza said:


> lol just shown my friend my desktop and he said he wanted that Vista white theme im using in Xp too



Lol, it's a good alternative to the black one, do you have a link, I'll put it in the vista theme thread, with your name of course, lol!

GCR, why don't you try the Vista themes?


----------



## PabloTeK

At the moment I've had enough of Vista, it's awful trying to get Dragon Naturally Speaking to work.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Lol, it's a good alternative to the black one, do you have a link, I'll put it in the vista theme thread, with your name of course, lol!



yeah please do add it to your vista thread link for others ,heres the link for it...i just uploaded it for my friend.

http://www.filefactory.com/file/21e0e0/



			
				GCR said:
			
		

> At the moment I've had enough of Vista, it's awful trying to get Dragon Naturally Speaking to work



Vistas not been too bad with me...i did have the problem with my graphics....but that was vista sidebar what was causing it.
All my software so far works...avast didnt want to run just though for some reason


----------



## PabloTeK

We've had to substitute Norton for Sophos until they get their firewall working with Vista, Olympus Master doesn't work, Dragon needed a 1GB download! You get the jist...


----------



## Shane

GCR said:


> We've had to substitute Norton for Sophos until they get their firewall working with Vista, Olympus Master doesn't work, Dragon needed a 1GB download! You get the jist...



lol im sure it will get better...i realy like Vista at the moment


----------



## dmw2692004

just finsihed installing ubuntu on an old machine, and i love it. Screen shot:


----------



## Shane

dmw2692004 said:


> just finsihed installing ubuntu on an old machine, and i love it. Screen shot:



Nice that you made use of that old machine 

Ubuntu is nice....but i personaly prefer Kubuntu.
It looks much better than Ubuntu.


----------



## dmw2692004

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice that you made use of that old machine
> 
> Ubuntu is nice....but i personaly prefer Kubuntu.
> It looks much better than Ubuntu.



i had ubuntu burned to a disk already so it doesnt matter that much to me. 

What kind of client can i use for AIM on ubuntu?


----------



## Shane

dmw2692004 said:


> i had ubuntu burned to a disk already so it doesnt matter that much to me.
> 
> What kind of client can i use for AIM on ubuntu?



isnt there already a AIM client on Ubuntu?...i thought there was  

dont reay use them that much.


----------



## MatrixEVO

The best i have made Windows XP look ever:


----------



## macnoob

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice that you made use of that old machine
> 
> Ubuntu is nice....but i personaly prefer Kubuntu.
> It looks much better than Ubuntu.



are they freeware or priced if priced, howmuch?


----------



## Rambo

macnoob said:


> are they freeware or priced if priced, howmuch?



Freeware. http://www.ubuntu.com

My Mac desktop:


----------



## Ben

dmw2692004 said:


> yes, i was wroking on changin it to the vista theme as i posted it. was going to do kinda a before-after. Then i ran into some trouble with bad HD sectors so i never got around to doing it.
> 
> edit: i got rocket dock, its an amazing dock, uses alot less memory than object dock, work great, and you can minimize to the dock.



Ah, Rocket dock. Good choice over Object dock. I love RD. It's so much better.


Nevakonaza said:


> Mine,
> Stupid photobucket keeps resizing my images
> 
> Vista....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xp....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think?



I think they're both very nice. But resizing in Photo bucket? Can't you choose the size in uploading options? Seen here...


----------



## dmw2692004

Nevakonaza said:


> isnt there already a AIM client on Ubuntu?...i thought there was
> 
> dont reay use them that much.



hhahah it was right in front of my face. i wanted to punch ymslef after i noticed it. yes there is a AIM client in ubuntu. its Gaim.


----------



## Rambo

Why do you guys use Photobucket over ImageShack?


----------



## dmw2692004

Rambo said:


> Why do you guys use Photobucket over ImageShack?



i just have an account at photobucket, and i use it frequently to upload images that i use in school and at freinds houses. Its like my centralized "my pictures" if you will.


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Why do you guys use Photobucket over ImageShack?



It's simple, fast, and works well. Except for the fact that you can only upload to 1024 x 768, that sucks.


----------



## dmw2692004

Halian said:


> It's simple, fast, and works well. Except for the fact that you can only upload to 1024 x 768, that sucks.



or you can upload up to a 1mb image.


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> I think they're both very nice. But resizing in Photo bucket? Can't you choose the size in uploading options? Seen here...



yeah ive already set the size to maxiumum and still it keeps resizing 
i dunno why...


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah ive already set the size to maxiumum and still it keeps resizing
> i dunno why...



Use ImageShack 

Or, even better, get your own server and domain name.


----------



## _simon_

Clean and simple!


----------



## Kabu

Well I can't make up my mind, there are so many great wallpapers.  Found this one last night.  Is it a Star Wars city?


----------



## dmw2692004

[email protected] said:


> Clean and simple!



i really like how that looks. nice desktop.


----------



## _simon_

thank you


----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


> Use ImageShack
> 
> Or, even better, get your own server and domain name.



I would but does Imageshack delete the pictures you upload after a certian amount of time?


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> I would but does Imageshack delete the pictures you upload after a certian amount of time?



I don't know. You have unlimited space anyway, so long as the file is under 1MB I think...


----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


> I don't know. You have unlimited space anyway, so long as the file is under 1MB I think...



alright thanks,Il give it a try next time i update my desktop


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza, You've changed your avatar again 

lol


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> alright thanks,Il give it a try next time i update my desktop



Cool. Also, I think it supports more picture formats. There are also tools you can download that integrate themselves into the Windows Explorer shell, so when you right-click on a picture, there's an "Upload to ImageShack" button.


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Cool. Also, I think it supports more picture formats. There are also tools you can download that integrate themselves into the Windows Explorer shell, so when you right-click on a picture, there's an "Upload to ImageShack" button.



I'll have to try Imageshack also, but I think I'm too lazy to look for some program to integrate the upload option when you right-click. Overall, though, seems to be better by your standards. Though, I'm not too sure what your standards are 



Kornowski said:


> Nevakonaza, You've changed your avatar again
> 
> lol



He did, didn't he? Man, that's like 4 Avatar changes in 2 months. How can he do such a thing?


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> He did, didn't he? Man, that's like 4 Avatar changes in 2 months. How can he do such a thing?



haha i know lol....i just like to change it


----------



## DacyJ

Hey guys, where do you get the sidebar program on your Desktop, also how can I get my wallpaper to change automatically?


----------



## Ben

Well, for your first question, there's two sidebars that I use.

The Vista Sidebar

Desktop Sidebar

The next question, I'm not sure, you can do that on Apple computers, they have it integrated into the OS. But, I haven't seen anything like that for Windows.


----------



## Rambo

DacyJ said:


> Hey guys, where do you get the sidebar program on your Desktop, also how can I get my wallpaper to change automatically?



Yes, you can. It's called Wallpaper Changer: http://www.wallpaperchanger.de/

My latest desktop:


----------



## Shane

rambo that desktop looks realy nice...so is Mac osx realy stable then?
Sorry to go off topic


----------



## Ben

Also to go off topic, you made the forum in you sig Nevakonaza? Looks pretty cool. I'll have to join. Also, really nice wallpaper Rambo.


----------



## pies

figured I'd join the fun


----------



## Ben

Hmm...that's a very interesting desktop. Vista looks kinda strange with that wallpaper. It's different, but good.


----------



## pies

thanks


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> rambo that desktop looks realy nice...so is Mac osx realy stable then?
> Sorry to go off topic



Yes, it is extremely stable. I can honestly say it hasn't crashed once when I've been using it. It's just perfect, lol. But so is Vista. However, that has crashed before. 



Halian said:


> Also, really nice wallpaper Rambo.



Cheers.


----------



## pies

that is cool looking


----------



## Shane

Halian said:
			
		

> Also to go off topic, you made the forum in you sig Nevakonaza? Looks pretty cool. I'll have to join.



yes its my forum...thanks for joining if you do. 



Rambo said:


> Yes, it is extremely stable. I can honestly say it hasn't crashed once when I've been using it. It's just perfect, lol. But so is Vista. However, that has crashed before.



ive never ever tried using a Mac Osx...might go for a walk to Pc world tommorow and have a go on one of their demonstration ones


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> ive never ever tried using a Mac Osx...might go for a walk to Pc world tommorow and have a go on one of their demonstration ones



I highly recommend you try them out. They're really simple and easy to use. I'm not saying they're better than PC's, because each computer has its ups and downs, but at the end of the day, it's down to the requirements and needs of the user.

- Rambo.


----------



## dmw2692004

rambo do you have a macbook or an ibook?


----------



## Shane

Latest Xp...


----------



## Ben

I like the Theme, though I'm not liking the wallpaper, I guess it's because I've used crystal xp so much. Overused it. But still looks good overall. 

I see you're a fan of Limewire Pro. Did you pay for it, or download it off Limewire?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Rawrrrr, I need to tidy the desktop. ._.


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest Vista.....my picture actualy shows ok now  

Before it wouldnt show the sidebar


----------



## Ben

Wow, I like that wallpaper a lot! And the sidebar looks really good with it! I need to get Vista sometime soon.


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Wow, I like that wallpaper a lot! And the sidebar looks really good with it! I need to get Vista sometime soon.



thanks,

there actualy backgrounds which microsoft later refused to add them into Vista so they never made it onto the actual Os...

i will upload them later if anyone wants them.


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> thanks,
> 
> there actualy backgrounds which microsoft later refused to add them into Vista so they never made it onto the actual Os...
> 
> i will upload them later if anyone wants them.



Yeah, I know what you're talking about, I found a whole bunch of those on some wallpaper site.


----------



## Kornowski

I didn't know you lived in London


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> I didn't know you lived in London



Ah yes, I wasn't even paying attention to the weather on the sidebar. Interesting.


----------



## Ben

updated


----------



## tlarkin

Halian said:


> Wow, I like that wallpaper a lot! And the sidebar looks really good with it! I need to get Vista sometime soon.



I really hope you aren't getting vista solely for the wallpapers......

I built a new desktop at work recently it runs vista business and open suse 10.2

here ya go


----------



## Ben

> I really hope you aren't getting vista solely for the wallpapers......
> 
> I built a new desktop at work recently it runs vista business and open suse 10.2



Erm, no, that would be quite a waste of money.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, It sure would be!

Dowload the wallpapers, download the side bar and get a Vista skin, EASY!


----------



## cuffless

thaught id post my full load temps


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> I highly recommend you try them out. They're really simple and easy to use. I'm not saying they're better than PC's, because each computer has its ups and downs, but at the end of the day, it's down to the requirements and needs of the user.
> 
> - Rambo.



This is off topic, but Rambo, are you really 15? I pictured you more as in your 20's.


----------



## Styrak

Here's my desktop.  I change it up often so here's a few of the more common ones I use. I shrunk them to make it nicer for people with lower resolutions.


----------



## dmw2692004

Styrak said:


> Here's my desktop.  I change it up often so here's a few of the more common ones I use. I shrunk them to make it nicer for people with lower resolutions.



what size monitor are you using?


----------



## _simon_

dmw2692004 said:


> what size monitor are you using?



His sig says 



> 20" WS BenQ LCD


----------



## Styrak

Correct.  20" widescreen BenQ @ 1680x1050


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> This is off topic, but Rambo, are you really 15? I pictured you more as in your 20's.



Eh?? What gave you that idea...? No, I'm not 15.

- Rambo.


----------



## Kornowski

Your about 16 /17 aren't you?


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Eh?? What gave you that idea...? No, I'm not 15.
> 
> - Rambo.



16 then?

Average age thread



Rambo said:


> You know what this thread has made me think?
> 
> What's going to happen when Ian can't pay for/run this forum anymore... Will someone else take it up?
> 
> It made me think about it, cause in 20 years time, I'll be 35 (  ) and I'd still like to know that this forum will be around in 2026


----------



## Kornowski

I say 16


----------



## Ben

I go with 16 also!


----------



## Rambo

Yes, 16 is correct. 

But now you have to tell me how old you are Halian. I know you're not 12.


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Yes, 16 is correct.
> 
> But now you have to tell me how old you are Halian. I know you're not 12.



That would be wrong, I am in fact, 12 years old. I am turning 13 tomorrow. Would you like me to prove it?


----------



## Kornowski

I bet you all don't know how old I am


----------



## tlarkin

i bet all of you have no idea how old I am either....

12 yrs old shouldn't you be in school!

/get off my lawn


----------



## Kornowski

I've seen pictures of you somewhere on this forum, I'd say you were between 18 and 22?


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> Would you like me to prove it?



Yes please 



tlarkin said:


> 12 yrs old shouldn't you be in school!



I think he's homeschooled.


----------



## Lost Boys

This is my desktop, please be gentle, I'm new!!


----------



## Styrak

Lost Boys said:


> This is my desktop, please be gentle, I'm new!!


Horrible HORRIBLE post!  Go away and never come back!








Just kidding.....


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Yes please
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's homeschooled.



That would be correct. And would you really like me to prove it?


----------



## Lost Boys

Styrak said:


> Horrible HORRIBLE post!  Go away and never come back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding.....




  I don't think I'll ever be the same again.....


----------



## Ben

lol, I think you'll survive.


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> That would be correct. And would you really like me to prove it?



Nahh, I trust you. But you can still keep on thinking I'm 20-ish years old...


----------



## Kornowski

Can you all think that I'm 100 please, and because I'm that old I should get a medal


----------



## PabloTeK

Or a telephone call from the queen.


----------



## Kornowski

Pffft, Why would I want that, she's useless!


----------



## Kabu

Bet you can't figure my age out!  

@ Halian - I believe you 

@ Lost Boys - I like your desktop 

Here's my new one, compliments of Halian's Vista link and Kornowski's Vista Theme link - Thanks guys! Its clickable.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Pffft, Why would I want that, she's useless!



you can say that again  
we pay our taxes for her to sit around all day....anyway back on topic ay


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> you can say that again
> we pay our taxes for her to sit around all day....anyway back on topic ay



Hey! She has a very important job! She cuts ribbons!


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Hey! She has a very important job! She cuts ribbons!



I should take her job, 12 year olds know how to cut ribbons too you know. 

Btw! Really nice desktop Kabu!


----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


> Hey! She has a very important job! She cuts ribbons!


haha yeah


----------



## ETSA

here was my current desktop


----------



## Kornowski

Rambo said:


> Hey! She has a very important job! She cuts ribbons!



Yeah, That's all she does, and then has a film made about here... OooooOOOhh! 



Nevakonaza said:


> you can say that again
> we pay our taxes for her to sit around all day....anyway back on topic ay



She just sits around and watches the film that was made about her! OooooOOOhh! 


EDIT: ETSA, are you using stock cooling?


----------



## Kornowski

Can you guess what the general theme I'm going with is?


----------



## Ben

Whattaya know, people actually *do* use my wallpaper I gave them.


----------



## Shane

ETSA said:


> here is my current desktop



ETSA,I didnt know in vista you could just have the icons without it been named  
like shown in the left icons


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> ETSA,I didnt know in vista you could just have the icons without it been named
> like shown in the left icons



Wow, I didn't even notice that. It is pretty cool though, I would like to know how to do that.


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Wow, I didn't even notice that. It is pretty cool though, I would like to know how to do that.


Yeah they look better,Im gonna try that on mine.


----------



## Kornowski

I like my icons


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> I like my icons



Yep, they look good too. Almost exactly like Vista. Aren't they from Vista Icon Pack v3 that I showed everyone?


----------



## Kornowski

Nope, They're from IconTweeker, it's a really good program


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Nope, They're from IconTweeker, it's a really good program



Oh yeah, I've used icon tweeker, though I've totally forgot about it. I haven't been installing many programs to change my computers appearance, and I don't have as many themes as I used to(I just reinstalled windows). I'm trying to keep  my computer clean of programs to keep it running fast. I need it to be fast so I can run my 3D modeling program. It takes a lot of CPU and RAM.


----------



## Kornowski

It doesn't really slow your computer down at all you know, I wouldn't use it if it did, with my 2400+ lol 

Cool, what are you making?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> It doesn't really slow your computer down at all you know, I wouldn't use it if it did, with my 2400+ lol
> 
> Cool, what are you making?



I've got a base plan, but I haven't really worked out everything yet. I plan on making an animated battle scene. With over 500,000 characters. Something like Lord Of The Rings, in the Minas Tirith Scene, except bigger, and better  

I'm working on models right now, main characters, machinery. Stuff like that. Then I have to get about 10 different models and then make different movements for each of them, then multiply that by around 300,000.


----------



## Kornowski

Wow! Sounds impressive, Make sure you show us it when it's done!

Or make a thread with a step by step report thing?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Wow! Sounds impressive, Make sure you show us it when it's done!
> 
> Or make a thread with a step by step report thing?



Hmm...I may do that, I'm still learning the basics of animation though. But at least I have some of the models ready.


----------



## ETSA

When you rename it, delete the name and hold alt while entering 255 on the right keypad.  This will create a space, make sure when naming others you use 2 spaces, 3,4 etc.  So 255 is each space, make sense?

I am using the zalman HSF in my sig with my case and 4 120mm fans.


----------



## Ben

ETSA said:


> When you rename it, delete the name and hold alt while entering 255 on the right keypad.  This will create a space, make sure when naming others you use 2 spaces, 3,4 etc.  So 255 is each space, make sense?
> 
> I am using the zalman HSF in my sig with my case and 4 120mm fans.



Wow, it's that easy eh? I wonder if it works on XP. It obviously should though. Thanks!


----------



## Kornowski

I just tried it and I couldn't get it to work, I don't know if I'm doing it right...

Isn't that thing huge? Can you send me some pictures please, I'm thinking of getting one for the new build, is it a lot better then the stock one it came with?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> I just tried it and I couldn't get it to work, I don't know if I'm doing it right...




I got it to work, but I also figured out I could put other signs in too. Not just nothing


----------



## tlarkin

2 new ones for me





and


----------



## Tech Lover

Heres Mine....


----------



## Ben

Tech Lover said:


> Heres Mine....




Link isn't showing up.

Btw, good job on your 2000th post tlarkin!


----------



## easyshare123

My 15" Laptop Desktop





Dan


----------



## Shane

easyshare123 said:


> My 15" Laptop Desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan



looks nice dan.....eeeeww,Norton antivirus


----------



## easyshare123

How dare you!! Norton Rocks!! 

Dan


----------



## Styrak

Nevakonaza said:


> looks nice dan.....eeeeww,Norton antivirus




Eww Vista!


----------



## TheCustomer99

I thought I'd go for the all-wood theme on my Mac.


----------



## Shane

easyshare123 said:


> How dare you!! Norton Rocks!!
> 
> Dan



hehe  



			
				Styrak said:
			
		

> Eww Vista!



thats not vista....just a transformation.


----------



## Ben

easyshare123 said:


> How dare you!! Norton Rocks!!
> 
> Dan



Errr.....Norton is such a pain for me. I can't stand it.


----------



## philaaay

does anyone know where i can get that macintosh-style bar menu plugin for the windows desktop? a lotta desktops seem to have it on here and just curious on where i can get it. thanks!


----------



## Ben

philaaay said:


> does anyone know where i can get that macintosh-style bar menu plugin for the windows desktop? a lotta desktops seem to have it on here and just curious on where i can get it. thanks!



The reason the desktops have the mac finder bars is because that is Mac OS X. Not Windows. And if you would like to get it, you can either use Object bar, or buy a Mac.


----------



## Kornowski

Hey, not bad for XP...







What do you think?


----------



## DacyJ

Halian said:


> Well, for your first question, there's two sidebars that I use.
> 
> The Vista Sidebar
> 
> Desktop Sidebar
> 
> The next question, I'm not sure, you can do that on Apple computers, they have it integrated into the OS. But, I haven't seen anything like that for Windows.



Thanks a crap load man!!


----------



## SimpleSimon

If you want a side bar, go to www.crystalxp.com and download the rocketdock. Or just google rocketdock. I think this is what you are looking for at least?!?


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Agesilaus

Some nice desktops there, I'm still with XP at the moment, but here is mine:


----------



## Kabu

@ Kornowski - Looks good!  I always hated Glassy Blue 

@ Agesilaus - I like the view 

Here's mine for today.  I am constantly changing mine, sometimes daily...


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


>



I really like you desktops Rambo, there's something about the Mac, it just looks really nice. Simple, neat, but still something you like to look at. It's very nice


----------



## thealmightyone

Here's mine. Well, by here, I mean here. It's pretty big.

Found some sweet new wallpapers today, and they're 2 of 'em.


----------



## Ben

thealmightyone said:


> Here's mine. Well, by here, I mean here. It's pretty big.
> 
> Found some sweet new wallpapers today, and they're 2 of 'em.



Ah, duel monitors. Nice


----------



## tlarkin

Rambo said:


>



where'd you get the icons and stuff for this?  that firefox icon looks wicked on your dock.

I never really messed with anything on OS X grahpically, but I have done a lot under the hood unix work though.


----------



## Kornowski

Macs look really nice, I've never actually been on one, How do they perform?


----------



## heyman421

they perform really well.

they've all got super low latency ram, and osx has used a prefetching system long before vista came out, so everything feels like a smoothly integrated program, with much less loading time between launching programs compared to windows.

the only acception i'd mention is the video editing program, which is obviously huge.

prefetching cuts down on peak application speed, compared to windows, but i guess that's just the tradeoff for a smoothly flowing multitasking experience


----------



## patrickv

here's my home PC's dekstop 
http://images.punggo.com/images/642852my-desktop.jpg


----------



## Shane

My latest Xp,


----------



## TheCustomer99

Kornowski said:


> Macs look really nice, I've never actually been on one, How do they perform?



They do work very well. On my PC, if one program is stuck and freezing up, then all other programs would have the same problem. On my MacBook though, if one program freezes up (which is very rare), all other programs will continue to function normally. Perhaps I just need a new PC though.


----------



## patrickv

hey Nevakonaza , this is the Zune theme right ?....i like the blue colour


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> hey Nevakonaza , this is the Zune theme right ?....i like the blue colour



yeah its the Zune theme  ....what blue colour you talking about though?


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah its the Zune theme  ....what blue colour you talking about though?



I don't understand this. In the UK, people spell it as "colour", in the US, people spell it as color. Which is right? Because Firefox spell check corrects it as "color". I just don't get that. And whats the deal with you changing your avatar so much? Is it like once a week or something?


----------



## jedijeff123

Styrak said:


> Eww Vista!



yes it does....so annoying constantly asking u "are u sure???"


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> I really like you desktops Rambo, there's something about the Mac, it just looks really nice. Simple, neat, but still something you like to look at. It's very nice



Thanks 



tlarkin said:


> where'd you get the icons and stuff for this?  that firefox icon looks wicked on your dock.
> 
> I never really messed with anything on OS X grahpically, but I have done a lot under the hood unix work though.



Yeah, I didn't start to customize all the icons until a few days ago. Turned out pretty well though.

For the folders, I used the Agua Iconset: http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/agua

For the drives, I used the G5 System Iconset: http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/g5cb

As for the wallpaper, I can post that up if you want it.

- Rambo.

Oh, and the FireFox Icon: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/14763352/?q=boost:popular+in:customization/icons/dock+firefox


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I didn't start to customize all the icons until a few days ago. Turned out pretty well though.
> 
> For the folders, I used the Agua Iconset: http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/agua
> 
> For the drives, I used the G5 System Iconset: http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/g5cb
> 
> As for the wallpaper, I can post that up if you want it.
> 
> - Rambo.
> 
> Oh, and the FireFox Icon: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/14763352/?q=boost:popular+in:customization/icons/dock+firefox



ah, I figured you got the icon from Deviant. They have great icons!


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> ah, I figured you got the icon from Deviant. They have great icons!



Yup, they have a massive selection of just about anything...


----------



## Shane

changed mine again,Ive gone back to the good old Royale theme.


----------



## leSHok

dude thats ssssiiiccck


----------



## Shane

leSHok said:


> dude thats ssssiiiccck



thanks man


----------



## dirrocte

here is mine


----------



## lincsman

Here's my beut: (can you tell I'm a photographer?) http://mail.google.com/mail/?realattid=f_ezf834t7&attid=0.1&disp=inline&view=att&th=11164271cbc61686


----------



## lincsman

Here, this is bigger and nicer, plus I changed some icons after reading this post:


----------



## _simon_




----------



## macnoob

[email protected] said:


>



whoa nice were you find it? you make it?


----------



## _simon_

Found it here: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/3063187/


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


>



Nice simon,


----------



## TheCustomer99

I've made some tweaks to my desktop. I added the desktop calendar as well as desktunes.


----------



## Ben

TheCustomer99 said:


> I've made some tweaks to my desktop. I added the desktop calendar as well as desktunes.



Ah, wow. That's a very interesting wallpaper you got there. It's good though. The theme is brown though. It's interesting. Not horrible, but nothing I would pick


----------



## _simon_

Halian said:


> Ah, wow. That's a very interesting wallpaper you got there. It's good though. The theme is brown though. It's interesting. Not horrible, but nothing I would pick



http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1154


----------



## Shane

My update,You like or not?


----------



## Rambo

Not bad Nevakonaza. 

[email protected]: V. Nice wallpaper! Good choice!


----------



## ETSA

Where did you get that Nevakonanza?


----------



## Punk

Here is mine:


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> My update,You like or not?



Dang man, I like that a lot! That's one cool wallpaper


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Dang man, I like that a lot! That's one cool wallpaper


hehe thanks


----------



## thealmightyone

Don't suppose I could have your background pic? Can go on my 2nd monitor to complement the one on my 1st.


----------



## Rambo

This is a wallpaper that was originally white on black, but I changed it to have some colour.


----------



## Kabu

I change desktops like most people change socks...lol  Here's my new one


----------



## Kornowski

That's a nice Vista theme you've got there, I know I've told you before, but what the hell


----------



## tommy25

yeh gotta agree there. how can i get a pic up like the one in previous thread, like in the forum and not a link.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

ETSA said:


> Where did you get that Nevakonanza?



i dont know where he got his, or my copy of it, but here it is for your save as... pleasure:






EDIT: o yeah, its kinda big too. 1600x1200 goodness.


----------



## Kabu

Kornowski said:


> That's a nice Vista theme you've got there, I know I've told you before, but what the hell



Why *thank you*!  This really cool person gave me the heads up on the link.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

Here's mine, kinda messy:


----------



## Kornowski

Kabu said:


> Why *thank you*!  This really cool person gave me the heads up on the link.



Wow! They must be one hell of a cool person


----------



## Rambo

Kornowski said:


> Wow! They must be one hell of a cool person



Yeah... If I remember correctly, I think it was me...


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Dream on


----------



## Rambo

Well, atleast my Mac OS X desktop pwns yours!


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it does!

It's so neat and shiny! 

Here's mine anyway


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, it does!
> 
> It's so neat and shiny!
> 
> Here's mine anyway



Ah, you fooled me, I almost forgot it was XP, but then noticed the start button wasn't off of the taskbar


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Yeah, Thats the ONLY problem with it, but I don't think it's worth going out and buying Vista to fix


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

my current desktop


----------



## _simon_

Came across a new wallpaper today


----------



## Kornowski

Really nice Simon,


----------



## _simon_

thanks

Take a look here if you haven't already seen this site: http://www.desktopography.net/


----------



## thealmightyone

And, if you're a fan of astronomy related wallpapers, I just stumbled this website.


----------



## Kornowski

Wow, Thanks SImon


----------



## cuffless

not my fav


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest

I like it cos it look clean and simple.


----------



## Kornowski

Looks good Nevakonaza, What are you listening to?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Looks good Nevakonaza, What are you listening to?



Thanks,

I was just listening to Itunes build in radio


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Heres my latest
> 
> I like it cos it look clean and simple.



Hmmm......It needs to be cleaner. Get a dock or something


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Hmmm......It needs to be cleaner. Get a dock or something



yeah but a dock takes up more memory...i like to have as much free as possible.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah a dock does use more RAM, just like the Vista Sidebar


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Yeah a dock does use more RAM, just like the Vista Sidebar



It's true...but still looks nicer


----------



## Rambo

My latest...






Thanks to Simon for the Desktopography link


----------



## Shane

that looks realy nice Rambo....oooh mac 

Anyone know where i can get some of those nice Mac Icons to replace my crappy windows default ones?


----------



## 4NGU$

*my vista theme; cheers kornowski*


----------



## mega10169

Your desktops are so clean...get some icons on those things.


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> that looks realy nice Rambo....oooh mac
> 
> Anyone know where i can get some of those nice Mac Icons to replace my crappy windows default ones?



Hehe! 

I usually get mine from http://www.interfacelift.com


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Hehe!
> 
> I usually get mine from http://www.interfacelift.com



Or go here, or here, or here


----------



## Mr Random

heres mine


----------



## ETSA

Anyone have a good site for object dock pictures and themes or what not...


----------



## Mr Random

for object dock, i use win costumize


----------



## ETSA

I was looking for things which are free...


----------



## Kornowski

4NGU$ said:


>



Don't like icons much do you , Looks really good, good choice of wallpaper


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest Xp desktop with the nice Vista pack for Windowblinds.

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/40338929/







you will need windowblinds for this.


----------



## Kornowski

Well, I got another new one, I'm keeping this one for a while 






You're welcome, I may add it to the Vista theme thread!


----------



## nffc10




----------



## Kornowski

Where's your taskbar? Auto Hide?

I use speedfan too, I don't know why people slag it off, it's good!

I see we have a poker fan too! Nice one!


----------



## nffc10

Kornowski said:


> Where's your taskbar? Auto Hide?
> 
> I use speedfan too, I don't know why people slag it off, it's good!
> 
> I see we have a poker fan too! Nice one!



Yh, ever since i went on Work Experience and saw the guy i worked with have auto hide on, i haven't turned it off!

SpeedFan is good, i can't see anything wrong with it.

Hehe, PokerChamps. I wouldn't say i play on it a lot, only when i get bored!


----------



## Kornowski

Where did you do your work experience, I did mine in the networking part of my college. lol, I learned a few cool things from mine too 

Yeah, It's great, especially the way you can it in the task bar.

I play it with friends, every other week or so, It's rather fun.


----------



## nffc10

I went to North Midland construction and went into the IT department.

Do you play online or round a table? Money or mess around?


----------



## Kornowski

Cool, I bet it was fun!

We play around a table, we don't play for money, but we use chips. We were going to play for money but we were all too stingy to give up £2


----------



## nffc10

Lol

Have you ever played online? It's far easier as you can shout as much as you want!!!


----------



## Kornowski

Nope, I've never played online, How's it easier?
lol, I don't shout anyway 

I bet it would get rid of the annoying rule we use too, we say that if you throw a chip into the pile and it rolls or lands in somebody else's pile, it's their chip


----------



## nffc10

Kornowski said:


> Nope, I've never played online, How's it easier?
> lol, I don't shout anyway
> 
> I bet it would get rid of the annoying rule we use too, we say that if you throw a chip into the pile and it rolls or lands in somebody else's pile, it's their chip



It's easier because you don't feel the pressure and can't see eyes gazing down on your next move.

Of course you don't shout around the table! Don't that give the whole point of poker away? Unless your bluffing.


----------



## Burgerbob

Here is my amazing one at school-


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I supose.

Well, sometimes you can... "Woooo, Full House, Oh yeah!"

When you've actually got a pair of 2's lol!


----------



## Kornowski

Burgerbob said:


> Here is my amazing one at school-



Man, I can't believe it's only nearly two there, it's 9 here


----------



## Burgerbob

Actually its an hour behind... and yes, it is at 1600X1200, 75Hz. This is a nice monitor for a school Dell. 
W00T! 2000th POST!


----------



## Shane

thanks for the desktop backgrounds kornowski


----------



## Kornowski

Looks good!


----------



## Kabu

Nevakonaza said:


> thanks for the desktop backgrounds kornowski
> 
> Is that the Golden Gate in San Fransisco?  I love going across it, there's a look out point on the Sausalito side that has the most perfect view of Alcatraz


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, It's the Golden Gate Bridge.

San Fransisco! Go 49'ers


----------



## UltraDude

lol  definatly like it


----------



## Shane

Im loving the Vista theme and official vista wallpapers


----------



## cuffless

new bg






task bar doesnt look great in orange though


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Im loving the Vista theme and official vista wallpapers



I bet you are 

I am too!

I've had 11 people download the wallpapers in my sig, 4 of them are the GG bridge


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I bet you are
> 
> I am too!
> 
> I've had 11 people download the wallpapers in my sig, 4 of them are the GG bridge



hehe,Yeah theres some realy nice wallpapers there,Especialy the GG one.
I have quite a collection of vista wallpapers now


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks 

I know, as do I


----------



## dmw2692004

Nevakonaza said:


> Im loving the Vista theme and official vista wallpapers



wow. wait, thats kinda transparent. Is that real vista?

to keep this legit:


----------



## Nutter

that last picture isnt vista, i can tell


----------



## Kornowski

dmw2692004 said:


> wow. wait, thats kinda transparent. Is that real vista?



No, It isn't the real Vista.
It's a theme from the link in my signature


----------



## Kabu

This is my new favorite wallpaper


----------



## dmw2692004

Kornowski said:


> No, It isn't the real Vista.
> It's a theme from the link in my signature



i have that theme and its not transparent.
Is there any way that i can get it to be transparent like his?



Nutter said:


> that last picture isnt vista, i can tell




Your right, its XP MCE SP2


----------



## Kornowski

dmw2692004 said:


> i have that theme and its not transparent.
> Is there any way that i can get it to be transparent like his?



So, You have the Windows blinds one?
You have to have the full version of it to have the transparancy.


 Or if you want the task bar transparency, you can download Glass2K, which it rather cool.


----------



## dmw2692004

Kornowski said:


> So, You have the Windows blinds one?
> You have to have the full version of it to have the transparancy.
> 
> 
> Or if you want the task bar transparency, you can download Glass2K, which it rather cool.



heh. i forgot about that. Im using glass2k right now, and heres a screeny:






now i just need nicer icons, when i download packs of icons, do i need a program like iconpackager to install them? or do i have to do each icon by itself?


----------



## Shane

Update again:


----------



## cuffless

Nevakonaza said:


> Update again:



looks good. maybe a little to transparent though


----------



## Shane

cuffless said:


> looks good. maybe a little to transparent though



Thanks,

Nah i think the more transparent the better.


----------



## Ben

3 new wallpapers. I can't decide which one to use!


----------



## Kornowski

dmw2692004 said:


> heh. i forgot about that. Im using glass2k right now, and heres a screeny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i just need nicer icons, when i download packs of icons, do i need a program like iconpackager to install them? or do i have to do each icon by itself?



Icon Tweeker, thats what I use, it's great!

Halian! I like the 1st wallpaper, Look good!


----------



## cuffless

i prefer the middle 1


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Icon Tweeker, thats what I use, it's great!
> 
> Halian! I like the 1st wallpaper, Look good!





cuffless said:


> i prefer the middle 1




Hmm. I'm leaning towards the first on or the last. I still can't decide. I might just get a program to change the wallpaper every few minutes


----------



## Jack Bauer

Here is my desktop

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	

[/URL]


----------



## dmw2692004

New backround that i made. I dont like the transperity of the taskbar.
Edit:

I finally got something that i like.


----------



## Shane

Update:


----------



## Ben

Looks good Nevakonaza. Are you using Window Blinds?


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine, It's a photograph I took yesterday, when not on the computer


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Looks good Nevakonaza. Are you using Window Blinds?



thanks,

Yes i am using windowblinds.

Nice background kornowski


----------



## Kornowski

I really like WB now 

Thanks a lot man, I like your background too!
My wallpapers in my sig have had a lot of downloads


----------



## easyshare123

New 1 




All Nice And Tidy


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Here's mine, It's a photograph I took yesterday, when not on the computer



I like the picture, and the theme and all. But what's the deal with the icons? They're all over the place


----------



## easyshare123

The icons ruin it!

Dan


----------



## Kornowski

What's wrong with the icons, I just didn't want them all next to each other, Games there, other things there, and the recycle bin in the corner


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> What's wrong with the icons, I just didn't want them all next to each other, Games there, other things there, and the recycle bin in the corner



You could at least put them on the same grid line


----------



## Kabu

Kornowski said:


> What's wrong with the icons, I just didn't want them all next to each other, Games there, other things there, and the recycle bin in the corner



Since I'm borderline OCD, your desktop drives me insane!  LOL  

Can't you just put them in different corners or different lines?  I have mine all laid out by type of software.  I hate having the recycle bin there but I don't know how to get it off.  Of course if It was gone, my rows would be uneven...


----------



## Shane

Kabu said:


> Since I'm borderline OCD, your desktop drives me insane!  LOL
> 
> Can't you just put them in different corners or different lines?  I have mine all laid out by type of software.  I hate having the recycle bin there but I don't know how to get it off.  Of course if It was gone, my rows would be uneven...



a bit small mate,

where did you upload it? 

Try Imageshack or Photobucket


----------



## cuffless

new bg


----------



## Kornowski

Wow!  lol

Since my icons seem to disagree with some of you, here's my college one!  

I think you'll like it!


----------



## Rambo

Kornowski said:


> Wow!  lol
> 
> Since my icons seem to disagree with some of you, here's my college one!
> 
> I think you'll like it!



 

You mean you get to keep the icons + layout for each user? Our school doesn't even let us do that! However, they still haven't sussed out how I managed to get the terminal services manager onto my account (and consequently have my account disabled for having an admin tool on my user area!  ).

Here's mine:


----------



## Ben

cuffless said:


> new bg



Dood! That wallpaper freakin rocks! Care to upload it so I can download it? 



Rambo said:


> :Here's mine:




I like that wallpaper a lot! And kudos for Queen!


----------



## cuffless

Halian said:


> Dood! That wallpaper freakin rocks! Care to upload it so I can download it?



http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/789/bgke7.jpg


----------



## Ben

cuffless said:


> http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/789/bgke7.jpg



Thanks man!


----------



## PabloTeK

Well my desktop hasn't changed much at all really:







Incidentally Rambo, have you ever thought that our I.T department are the slowest ever? They took 3 days to do a job that would take 5 minutes!


----------



## Kornowski

Rambo said:


> You mean you get to keep the icons + layout for each user? Our school doesn't even let us do that! However, they still haven't sussed out how I managed to get the terminal services manager onto my account (and consequently have my account disabled for having an admin tool on my user area!  ).
> 
> Here's mine:



Well, no, but we can re-arrange them when we're logged on, but if we log out, they back to normal, lol!

I nearly got banned for having portable FireFox


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Well, no, but we can re-arrange them when we're logged on, but if we log out, they back to normal, lol!
> 
> I nearly got banned for having portable FireFox



Whats wrong with have portable Firefox?


----------



## Kornowski

Halian said:


> Whats wrong with have portable Firefox?



Well, In school they used IE6 and they banned nearly everything, like Google Images!?

So, me and some others took in portable FF and could go on any site and they couldn't detect it... But some how they found out, sorta...


----------



## cuffless

Halian said:


> Thanks man!



no probs


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Well, In school they used IE6 and they banned nearly everything, like Google Images!?
> 
> So, me and some others took in portable FF and could go on any site and they couldn't detect it... But some how they found out, sorta...



Ah, took out google images. For obvious reasons


----------



## Kornowski

Halian said:


> Ah, took out google images. For obvious reasons



Yeah, To stop us finding pictures we needed for work! lol  

Well, Since my last desktop wasn't such a 'hit', here's my latest one


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, To stop us finding pictures we needed for work! lol
> 
> Well, Since my last desktop wasn't such a 'hit', here's my latest one



Wow. It's really quite amazing how much that looks like Vista. fooled me


----------



## Kornowski

I know, Thanks


----------



## Rambo

Kornowski said:


> Well, In school they used IE6 and they banned nearly everything, like Google Images!?
> 
> So, me and some others took in portable FF and could go on any site and they couldn't detect it... But some how they found out, sorta...



Yeah, they can be pretty nosey when it comes to browsing the internet. Our school have gotten to the stage where they're blocking a proxy website every week. Thankfully, they haven't gone so far as to block Google Images - which is quite drastic if you ask me...


----------



## Kornowski

I know! It's stupid! 

I know, it was very drastic!


----------



## cuffless

at our school they've also banned google images. going on google.je works though. for some reason they have missed teagames when blocking the games


----------



## Kabu

Nevakonaza said:


> a bit small mate,
> 
> where did you upload it?
> 
> Try Imageshack or Photobucket



Its clickable


----------



## Laptop

This is my desktop. What u think?


----------



## Kabu

Can I live there?


----------



## Jack Bauer

Cool desktop.


----------



## Laptop

Of course you can(It not my property. )


----------



## Rambo

*OS X Tiger - Vista *


----------



## Laptop

Jack Bauer said:


> Cool desktop.



Thank you jack


----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


>


the Vista background looks realy nice.

I love Osx icons


----------



## Laptop

yeah, the icon is really khool. I like vista totally. (who dosen't) Soon I will buy a laptop with vista (I mean within 2 or 3 years. I need to catch up with my budget)


----------



## Jack Bauer

Laptop said:


> Thank you jack



yup no problem



Laptop said:


> yeah, the icon is really khool. I like vista totally. (who dosen't) Soon I will buy a laptop with vista (I mean within 2 or 3 years. I need to catch up with my budget)



Ya it is pretty cool.  Vista looks good but I need to catch up on my budget to get a direct x 10 card and vista.


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest screenshot...just re-instaled windows  

i did have a vista theme going on before but i dont know if i should use it again as i like it simple now and nothing using too much ram.


----------



## dmw2692004

Nevakonaza said:


> Heres my latest screenshot...just re-instaled windows
> 
> i did have a vista theme going on before but i dont know if i should use it again as i like it simple now and nothing using too much ram.




looks fine.  Why do you re-install windows so often?


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

dmw2692004 said:


> looks fine.  Why do you re-install windows so often?



lol how often does he do it? i used to know someone who would re-format their PC every 2-3 days to try and get the best performance possible, imo they were insane lol!


----------



## Shane

dmw2692004 said:


> looks fine.  Why do you re-install windows so often?


thanks,

i usualy re-install every month ...yeah every month,Because all of my family uses this computer and so much junk goes on it and it starts to go all slow.

So instaed of trying to clean it up using software to sort the problems up i just re-install.
Its just alot quicker.


----------



## Laptop

> i used to know someone who would re-format their PC every 2-3 days to try and get the best performance possible, imo they were insane lol!



Thats impossible !!!!! I dont think they dont even get time for that. I really wonder who does like that


----------



## Jack Bauer

Nevakonaza said:


> thanks,
> 
> i usualy re-install every month ...yeah every month,Because all of my family uses this computer and so much junk goes on it and it starts to go all slow.
> 
> So instaed of trying to clean it up using software to sort the problems up i just re-install.
> Its just alot quicker.



Wow once a month is a lot.  Thats why I don't let anybody use my computer but me so I know what goes on there.  I usually reinstall windows at least every 6 months sometimes every 3-4 months.


----------



## Laptop

> Thats why I don't let anybody use my computer



I dont mind if someone use my PC. But they wont use it properly. They thinks that this is not my PC. Then why should I care about it?


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Laptop said:


> Thats impossible !!!!! I dont think they dont even get time for that. I really wonder who does like that



i dont think its quite impossible, he managed to do it  i didnt know him well enough to find out if he always did it and if it ended up f*cking up his HDD or pc in some way lol!


----------



## spearball

Here are my pictures. This is when i had XP. Vista pictures will come soon.

http://s40.photobucket.com/albums/e220/spearball/


----------



## Ben

spearball said:


> Here are my pictures. This is when i had XP. Vista pictures will come soon.
> 
> http://s40.photobucket.com/albums/e220/spearball/



Ah! Dood! Steve Vai Fan! That's awesome! And the themes were really nice.


----------



## Ben

Update!




Whatcha think?


----------



## Laptop

why u got a very big gap? 

I think it is suitalbe for your age


----------



## Ben

Laptop said:


> why u got a very big gap?
> 
> I think it is suitalbe for your age



First of all. I don't know why there is a large gap.

Secondly. Are you trying to start a fight or something? Because what you just said can get someone pretty pissed.


----------



## Mankz_91

Some of my previous ones. (havn't been on here for a good few months...)
















and my current one.


----------



## Kornowski

My latest one 



Halian said:


> First of all. I don't know why there is a large gap.
> 
> Secondly. Are you trying to start a fight or something? Because what you just said can get someone pretty pissed.



Yeah, I agree, I'd be annoyed!


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> My latest one
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree, I'd be annoyed!



Wow! I really like that desktop. It looks awesome. I even like the random icons!


----------



## Kornowski

lol! 

The random icons


----------



## Shane

Update!







you like?

And finaly photobuckets fixed the resizing problem...also made it so we can upload images at the same time.

photobucket is ace now


----------



## DacyJ




----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Update!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you like?
> 
> And finaly photobuckets fixed the resizing problem...also made it so we can upload images at the same time.
> 
> photobucket is ace now



Whoa! Dood! That wallpaper is sweet. What is that from?


----------



## dmw2692004

Jack Bauer said:


> Wow once a month is a lot.  Thats why I don't let anybody use my computer but me so I know what goes on there.  I usually reinstall windows at least every 6 months sometimes every 3-4 months.



normally i re-install windows on a yearly basis lol. Im the only one who uses my computer though.



> Whoa! Dood! That wallpaper is sweet. What is that from?



looks like something from nvidia..?


----------



## New_compforum_user

Here's mine, the background is my current project, took about an hour to render on this machine, am going to touch it up in photoshop.

[img=http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/4623/untitled1ot5.th.gif]


----------



## dmw2692004




----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Whoa! Dood! That wallpaper is sweet. What is that from?



thanks  ,

i dunno where its from,My friend sent it me.

But i do still have the background if you want me to upload it for you


----------



## Laptop

Nevakonaza said:


> Update!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you like?
> 
> And finaly photobuckets fixed the resizing problem...also made it so we can upload images at the same time.
> 
> photobucket is ace now



Man......... I wish if I coud put one like that in my desktop


----------



## Laptop

dmw2692004 said:


>



OMG. That is vista and it is so khool. I am always always always interested in VISTA........


----------



## Rambo

Laptop said:


> OMG. That is vista and it is so khool. I am always always always interested in VISTA........



No. That's XP. Not Vista.


----------



## dmw2692004

Rambo said:


> No. That's XP. Not Vista.



hehhe yeay i fooled someone!


----------



## eeffis

some pretty sweet desktops!


----------



## Shane

Laptop said:


> Man......... I wish if I coud put one like that in my desktop



why cant you?  

i can upload it for you if you want


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> why cant you?
> 
> i can upload it for you if you want




I dunno about him, but I would appreciate it!


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> I dunno about him, but I would appreciate it!



No problem,

Here it is for anyone who wants it  

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b125/shaneathome/Perfection.jpg


----------



## jasonz




----------



## daffyracers03




----------



## Shane

daffyracers03 said:


>



hey thats cool with its game section,Could you upload that background for me?

thanks


----------



## TheCustomer99

Here's my new one.


----------



## dmw2692004

TheCustomer99 said:


> Here's my new one.



gah nice. Cant wait for my macbook to come in.


----------



## TheCustomer99

dmw2692004 said:


> gah nice. Cant wait for my macbook to come in.



That's what I'm using right now. What are your specs?

Also, if you want to change the default menubar on Mac OS X, you have to download a $20 program called ShapeShifter and to change the dock you need ClearDock which is a free download.. I wish Mac could be more like Windows in terms of Customizability.


----------



## dmw2692004

TheCustomer99 said:


> That's what I'm using right now. What are your specs?
> 
> Also, if you want to change the default menubar on Mac OS X, you have to download a $20 program called ShapeShifter and to change the dock you need ClearDock which is a free download.. I wish Mac could be more like Windows in terms of Customizability.



ahh i have yet to order mine. I have to sell off a bunch of stuff first, im about 50 bucks short(note that im 15), and its not lawn mowing season just yet so i cant make a quick bucking doing someones lawn.

BUT when i do get it the specs will be:
1.83GHz c2d
512 ram
60gig HD

I know, not much, but im gonna order ram sooner or later and most likely get a new HD, i just need something that has great battery life, reliability and is relitively small.


----------



## daffyracers03

Quote: [Originally Posted by *Nevakonaza*]
hey thats cool with its game section,Could you upload that background for me?

thanks 

Well here you go...

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d171/daffyracers03/test.jpg


----------



## Shane

daffyracers03 said:


> Well here you go...
> 
> http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d171/daffyracers03/test.jpg



Thanks for that  

Heres my one i changed too this morning


----------



## Kornowski

Very nice background dude!

Don't like the classic theme though


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Very nice background dude!
> 
> Don't like the classic theme though



Yeah, you should at least change the color to dark blue or something


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Very nice background dude!
> 
> Don't like the classic theme though



yeah ive changed it to the Zune theme again with that desktop background now.


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah ive changed it to the Zune theme again with that desktop background now.



Ah, The Zune theme. I love it. It's what I'm using right now


----------



## PabloTeK

My Ubuntu background, note this is on my old eMachines box:


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Ah, The Zune theme. I love it. It's what I'm using right now



this better?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it looks a lot better


----------



## TheCustomer99

I think I'm pretty much addicted to ShapeShifter for Mac at this point. Here's my latest creation.


----------



## Shane

TheCustomer99 said:


> I think I'm pretty much addicted to ShapeShifter for Mac at this point. Here's my latest creation.



that looks sweet,And the system specs on that MacBook look great too.
Im yet to try out a Mac


----------



## TheCustomer99

Nevakonaza said:


> that looks sweet,And the system specs on that MacBook look great too.
> Im yet to try out a Mac



They are nice. Compatability hasn't been an issue thus far, the only real problem with MacBooks is that they're terrible for gaming. Luckily, I don't do a whole lot of gaming.


----------



## daffyracers03

TheCustomer99 said:


> They are nice. Compatability hasn't been an issue thus far, the only real problem with MacBooks is that they're terrible for gaming. Luckily, I don't do a whole lot of gaming.



I can't wait to get one too. Its gonna be my first mac, my girlfriend just got hers and i love it man.


----------



## Shane

Hows this then  






I like this because its diffrent.


----------



## ETSA

My current.


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

that looks nice ETSA...


----------



## diduknowthat

I'm using the Vista theme for XP.


----------



## leSHok

r u running 3 monitors?


----------



## cuffless

time for a change


----------



## Rambo

The classic Tiger wallpaper just keeps dragging me back...


----------



## dmw2692004

installing ubuntu in a virtual machine:





edit: W00t got it installed:


----------



## diduknowthat

leSHok said:


> r u running 3 monitors?



yup, very convenient for video editing.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

dmw2692004 said:


> installing ubuntu in a virtual machine



i got a copy of that when i vistited a uni i might be going to. i have had a quick look at it, but nothing major, is it actually any good? i havent had any experience with any versions of linux before...


----------



## dmw2692004

Dropkickmurphys said:


> i got a copy of that when i vistited a uni i might be going to. i have had a quick look at it, but nothing major, is it actually any good? i havent had any experience with any versions of linux before...




Ive only used ubuntu and i really liked it, i really want to try open SUSE, but for now i already had ubuntu on a disk.


----------



## dmw2692004

HonestBusiness said:


> FOR SALE HP PAVILLION
> 
> hp pavillion-a820n
> 
> 540J
> intel pentium 4 processor
> with hyper threading technology
> 
> 512 DDR SDRAM memory
> 
> 200 GB
> serial ata hard drive
> 
> dvd+rw/cd-rw
> LightScribe double layer16x
> dvd=r/rw burner
> 
> intel graphics media accelerator
> with up to 128 shared video memory
> 
> processor speed 3.20 GHz, 1MB
> L2 cache, 800 MHz Front Side Bus
> 
> hp pavillion f 1703 lcd monitor
> 
> Asking price- $700





*no.* get ready for ban whack.


----------



## Ben

cuffless said:


> time for a change



Dang, thats a really nice desktop. Looks great with the Vista theme


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Here's mine



Aw man! that looks so awesome. Where'd you get the mini player?


----------



## patrickv

here's another of mine..lol


----------



## Ben

Hmmm...Surprisingly, that doesn't look half bad with the classic theme


----------



## Kornowski

Halian said:


> Aw man! that looks so awesome. Where'd you get the mini player?



Thanks 

Here's the link to the mini player 

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation...er&qh=boost:popular+age_sigma:24h+age_scale:5


----------



## dmw2692004

My accounts desktop on our family PC:






edit: 

hehe yea its a 15inch LCD.


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Thanks
> 
> Here's the link to the mini player
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation...er&qh=boost:popular+age_sigma:24h+age_scale:5



Thanks! I'm downloading it right now!


----------



## leSHok

is that only for vista or could it work on xp?


----------



## Kornowski

I don't actually have Vista... It'll worth on both, Enjoy it


----------



## leSHok

haha it says for windows xp on the picture im dumb


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Put some screenshots of it when you have it


----------



## leSHok

well my computer died on me so this will be awhile until i do that and plus print screening with 3 monitors SUCH A HASSSLE.
itll be up next week.


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Whats up with it?

You can hold ALT when your on the monitor you want and it'll only print screen that one


----------



## leSHok

really? sick
uhh power supply is freaking out and my comp turns on but it runs for about 10 minutes and plus it was only 250watts and i have a lot of stuff going on. ill post my 3 monitor stretch...its cool because my background it large enough that it goes across all three idk i think it is sweeet


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, click anywhere on that monitor and have your mouse on it and hold ALT and it will only Print Screen that monitor, same if you have a window open.

Awesome, What's it a picture of?


----------



## leSHok

it is up on a hill overlooking a beach. took me forever to find a large enough picture (i went to www.flickr.com) it is like 3000 x ???? idk but it is nice.


----------



## Ben

Updated


----------



## Kornowski

leSHok said:


> it is up on a hill overlooking a beach. took me forever to find a large enough picture (i went to www.flickr.com) it is like 3000 x ???? idk but it is nice.



Cool, Yeah, That is big!



Halian said:


> Updated



Looks good!

I have that wallpaper on my computer, Thief!


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Cool, Yeah, That is big!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> I have that wallpaper on my computer, Thief!



Yeah! You're then one who sent it to me


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Yeah! You're then one who sent it to me


haha 

anyone care to post a link to that background for me?

i dnt think ive got that one.


----------



## Kornowski

It's one of the wallpapers in the link in my signature 

Is that where you got it from Halian?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> It's one of the wallpapers in the link in my signature
> 
> Is that where you got it from Halian?


aah,

i lost the folder with them in...downloading now.


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> It's one of the wallpapers in the link in my signature
> 
> Is that where you got it from Halian?



Yeah, I'm pretty sure. I don't remember you sending it through email 

I had to update the wallpaper, this one looks a lot better with the theme


----------



## v0lten

Dont know why its maxxed out a such a small size, but, there it is.


----------



## cuffless




----------



## m0nk3ys1ms




----------



## Kornowski

Anybody know how I can have the CD Art Display without having WMP11 open?
Thanks


----------



## dmw2692004

Kornowski said:


> Anybody know how I can have the CD Art Display without having WMP11 open?
> Thanks




your random icon placement amuses me while interesting me because it actually llooks somewhat good imo.


----------



## Kornowski

dmw2692004 said:


> your random icon placement amuses me while interesting me because it actually llooks somewhat good imo.



What with my icon placement, lol 

A lot of people have said it's funny


----------



## dmw2692004

Kornowski said:


> What with my icon placement, lol
> 
> A lot of people have said it's funny



You have randomly placed groups of icons on your screen.


----------



## Kornowski

dmw2692004 said:


> You have randomly placed groups of icons on your screen.



They aren't that random, games, coursework and recycle bin


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> What with my icon placement, lol
> 
> A lot of people have said it's funny



It _is_ funny! I don't know why...it's just usually people stick them in corners or something


----------



## Kornowski

Halian said:


> It _is_ funny! I don't know why...it's just usually people stick them in corners or something



In the corner, Eurgh! How boring


----------



## Shane

Update:


----------



## easyshare123

Think i may of posted this b4..but hay i think its sooo cool


----------



## dmw2692004

easyshare123 said:


> Think i may of posted this b4..but hay i think its sooo cool



That desktop seriously frightens me.

nun the less i really like it and its pretty damn cool!


----------



## easyshare123

Thanks


----------



## madcom

not too good but nice to me.
http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2007040810294dv0.jpg


----------



## dmw2692004

got new monitor and desktop set up on the basement computer:





*i think i like this one better:*





what do you guys think?


----------



## PabloTeK

Do you have that second picture in 1680x1050?


----------



## dmw2692004

GCR said:


> Do you have that second picture in 1680x1050?



yep 
http://interfacelift.com/dl/wallpaper/01205_cloudcover_1680x1050.jpg


----------



## PabloTeK

Ta


----------



## Apathetic

I like your toolbar a lot dmw, very nice.


----------



## Rambo




----------



## INTELCRAZY

easyshare123 said:


> Think i may of posted this b4..but hay i think its sooo cool




Is this off The Ring, I hate that friggin' movie. I get pissed off and scared when I watch it


----------



## toddl1

my desktop HERE


----------



## Shane

Update:


----------



## PabloTeK

Have you looked at Ubuntu 7.04 yet Nevakonaza?


----------



## Kornowski

Looks really good, but was size resolution is that?


----------



## Shane

GCR said:


> Have you looked at Ubuntu 7.04 yet Nevakonaza?



Nope i havnt,Im still using ubuntu-6.10 ,Has 7.04 been released yet because ive had 6.10 for a while.





			
				Kornowski said:
			
		

> Looks really good, but was size resolution is that?


thanks,i think its 1024x768  i dunno lol.


----------



## PabloTeK

I have 7.04 BETA on CD, it's quite good.


----------



## Shane

GCR said:


> I have 7.04 BETA on CD, it's quite good.



i think i will stick with 6.10 until 7.04 has been released final before i download it.


----------



## Shane

Windows update:


----------



## Laptop

khool deskto nevazaka.




Here is my desktop. 






What you say?


----------



## Shane

Laptop said:


> khool deskto nevazaka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you say?



Thanks,

i like the Zune theme,There is actualy another free theme thats similar to Zune but the start menu bar is a nice green.
cant remember what the name is though.

Nice background,Laptop


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

my new desktop


----------



## Jawn

The pic is the actual size of my screen.


----------



## tlarkin

Jawn, cool desktop.  I had a short obcession with eyes whiel in college (I went to art school) and did so many designs based off eyes (human, animal, etc).

Cool wall paper


----------



## Jawn

tlarkin said:


> Jawn, cool desktop.  I had a short obcession with eyes whiel in college (I went to art school) and did so many designs based off eyes (human, animal, etc).
> 
> Cool wall paper



Still got them? If you want to share in private I'd love to see your work.
I use an eye as my company logo, I love eyes also.


----------



## Jon Boy

My new desktop nice and clean


----------



## kobaj

A bit bored, so thought I would post mine up. 




Ya, thats a lot of icons...Ill clean them off one day. 

By the way, thats 107 icons.


----------



## Ben

Jawn said:


> The pic is the actual size of my screen.



Where did you get the theme? I gotta use that!


----------



## footballstevo75

I miss my cabin


----------



## sjvhslancer

*Computer*

I was wondering if this is a good computer because i am thinking about buyin it, im not much a computer genious.

This Media Center PC includes essential features for enhancing your productivity. A 19" HP widescreen monitor, genuine Windows Vista Home Premium operating system, DVD burner and spacious hard disk drive are just some of the highlights:

Key Features & Benefits: 
 HP w19e 19" widescreen LCD monitor 
 Flat panel display includes built-in stereo speakers and adjustable base  
 2.2 GHz AMD Athlon 64 processor 3500+ 
 Offers power for multi-tasking plus enhanced virus protection  
 1 GB of DDR2 memory 

 High performance along with the option of expanding up to 4 GB  
 200 GB hard disk drive 
 Provides plenty of storage space for your files, photos, music and videos  
 SuperMulti DVD/CD burner with double-layer capability 
 You can play and burn CDs and DVDs in the most popular formats at speeds up to 16x (DVD-R)  
 9-in-1 digital media reader 
 Reads all major memory card formats and Memory Sticks for convenient uploads  
 Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium operating system 
 Designed to enhance every important aspect of your computer experience  


512 KB L2 cache
2000 MHz system bus
Optical drive speeds: 16x DVD-R, 8x DVD+RW, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD+R DL, 4x DVD-R DL, 5x DVD-RAM, 16x DVD-ROM, 40x CD-R, 32x CD-RW, 40x CD-ROM
9-in-1 memory card reader supports SmartMedia, xD, MultiMedia Card, Secure Digital (SD), Compact Flash I, Compact Flash II, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, Memory Stick Duo
10/100BaseT network interface
High-definition audio configurable for eight speakers
56k modem 
Scrolling mouse
Two PCI expansion slots
Seven USB 2.0 ports 
FireWire (IEEE 1394) port 
VGA output 
Microphone input 
Line input and output
Software: Windows Vista Home Premium, Norton Internet Security 2007 (60 days of complimentary live updates), Microsoft Works 8, Adobe Reader 7.0, HP Total Care Advisor and Roxio Creator 


Top of Page 




 Specifications  



Processor Brand: AMD 
Hard Drive Size: 200 GB 
System RAM: 1 GB 
Operating System: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 

Type: Personal computer 
Recommended Use: Home use 
Product Form Factor: Tower 
Monitor Type: HP w19e - flat panel display - TFT active matrix 
Diagonal Size: 19" 
Processor - Type: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ / 2.2 GHz 
Operating System / Software Provided: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 
Operating System / Software: Microsoft Works 8.0, Norton Internet Security 2007 (60 days subscription) 
RAM Size: 1 GB / 4 GB (max) 
RAM Technology: DDR II SDRAM 
Hard Drive: 1 x 200 GB - standard - Serial ATA-150 - 7200 rpm 
Cache Memory - Type: L2 cache 
Cache Memory Size: 512 KB 
Optical Storage - Type: DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM - IDE 
Read Speed: 40x (CD) / 16x (DVD) 
Write Speed: 40x (CD) / 16x (DVD±R) / 4x (DVD-R DL) / 8x (DVD+R DL) 
Supported Flash Memory Cards: CompactFlash Card type I, CompactFlash Card type II, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, Microdrive, MultiMediaCard, SD Memory Card, SmartMedia Card, xD-Picture Card  
Graphics Controller - Type: Integrated 
Graphics Controller Graphics Processor / Vendor: NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE 
Networking: Network adapter - integrated 
Expansion Bays Total (Free): 2 ( 1 ) x 5.25" x 1/2H ¦ 3 ( 1 ) x 3.5" x 1/3H 
Expansion Slots Total (Free): 2 memory - DIMM 240-pin ¦ 1 ( 0 ) x processor - Socket 939 ¦ 3 ( 3 ) x PCI ¦ 1 ( 1 ) x PCI Express x16 
Modem: Fax / modem 
Speaker(s): 2 x right / left channel 
Graphics Controller Size: 128 MB 

Total Available Graphics Memory: 319 MB 

*$698.00*


----------



## ADE

Try telling us this in this section 
http://www.computerforum.com/desktop-computers/

People will see and be able to assist you better and further by making a thread devoted to you question.


----------



## connect417

Heres mine. Its my Jeep.


----------



## Kornowski

Thats a really good photograph, Nice work! 

Here's mine, Go one, laugh it up, 'funny' placed icons


----------



## Ben

sjvhslancer said:


> I was wondering if this is a good computer because i am thinking about buyin it, im not much a computer genious.
> 
> This Media Center PC includes essential features for enhancing your productivity. A 19" HP widescreen monitor, genuine Windows Vista Home Premium operating system, DVD burner and spacious hard disk drive are just some of the highlights:
> 
> Key Features & Benefits:
> HP w19e 19" widescreen LCD monitor
> Flat panel display includes built-in stereo speakers and adjustable base
> 2.2 GHz AMD Athlon 64 processor 3500+
> Offers power for multi-tasking plus enhanced virus protection
> 1 GB of DDR2 memory
> 
> High performance along with the option of expanding up to 4 GB
> 200 GB hard disk drive
> Provides plenty of storage space for your files, photos, music and videos
> SuperMulti DVD/CD burner with double-layer capability
> You can play and burn CDs and DVDs in the most popular formats at speeds up to 16x (DVD-R)
> 9-in-1 digital media reader
> Reads all major memory card formats and Memory Sticks for convenient uploads
> Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium operating system
> Designed to enhance every important aspect of your computer experience
> 
> 
> 512 KB L2 cache
> 2000 MHz system bus
> Optical drive speeds: 16x DVD-R, 8x DVD+RW, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD+R DL, 4x DVD-R DL, 5x DVD-RAM, 16x DVD-ROM, 40x CD-R, 32x CD-RW, 40x CD-ROM
> 9-in-1 memory card reader supports SmartMedia, xD, MultiMedia Card, Secure Digital (SD), Compact Flash I, Compact Flash II, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, Memory Stick Duo
> 10/100BaseT network interface
> High-definition audio configurable for eight speakers
> 56k modem
> Scrolling mouse
> Two PCI expansion slots
> Seven USB 2.0 ports
> FireWire (IEEE 1394) port
> VGA output
> Microphone input
> Line input and output
> Software: Windows Vista Home Premium, Norton Internet Security 2007 (60 days of complimentary live updates), Microsoft Works 8, Adobe Reader 7.0, HP Total Care Advisor and Roxio Creator
> 
> 
> Top of Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifications
> 
> 
> 
> Processor Brand: AMD
> Hard Drive Size: 200 GB
> System RAM: 1 GB
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium
> 
> Type: Personal computer
> Recommended Use: Home use
> Product Form Factor: Tower
> Monitor Type: HP w19e - flat panel display - TFT active matrix
> Diagonal Size: 19"
> Processor - Type: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ / 2.2 GHz
> Operating System / Software Provided: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium
> Operating System / Software: Microsoft Works 8.0, Norton Internet Security 2007 (60 days subscription)
> RAM Size: 1 GB / 4 GB (max)
> RAM Technology: DDR II SDRAM
> Hard Drive: 1 x 200 GB - standard - Serial ATA-150 - 7200 rpm
> Cache Memory - Type: L2 cache
> Cache Memory Size: 512 KB
> Optical Storage - Type: DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM - IDE
> Read Speed: 40x (CD) / 16x (DVD)
> Write Speed: 40x (CD) / 16x (DVD±R) / 4x (DVD-R DL) / 8x (DVD+R DL)
> Supported Flash Memory Cards: CompactFlash Card type I, CompactFlash Card type II, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, Microdrive, MultiMediaCard, SD Memory Card, SmartMedia Card, xD-Picture Card
> Graphics Controller - Type: Integrated
> Graphics Controller Graphics Processor / Vendor: NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE
> Networking: Network adapter - integrated
> Expansion Bays Total (Free): 2 ( 1 ) x 5.25" x 1/2H ¦ 3 ( 1 ) x 3.5" x 1/3H
> Expansion Slots Total (Free): 2 memory - DIMM 240-pin ¦ 1 ( 0 ) x processor - Socket 939 ¦ 3 ( 3 ) x PCI ¦ 1 ( 1 ) x PCI Express x16
> Modem: Fax / modem
> Speaker(s): 2 x right / left channel
> Graphics Controller Size: 128 MB
> 
> Total Available Graphics Memory: 319 MB
> 
> *$698.00*



Ahh, Hence the name "Post your Desktop up" lol. Misunderstood the terms 



Kornowski said:


> Thats a really good photograph, Nice work!
> 
> Here's mine, Go one, laugh it up, 'funny' placed icons



Actually, I've gotten used to it, And I actually kind of like it...almost


----------



## INTELCRAZY

My Desktop, I also have the strangely placed icons, it's just the way my brain works, lol


----------



## Kornowski

Halian said:


> Ahh, Hence the name "Post your Desktop up" lol. Misunderstood the terms
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've gotten used to it, And I actually kind of like it...almost



lol, I've gotten used to it too 



INTELCRAZY said:


> My Desktop, I also have the strangely placed icons, it's just the way my brain works, lol



Nice desktop, is it A-10?


----------



## noob89

here is my old desktop





here is my new one


----------



## ADE

what was that one free program a while ago in this thread that was on the side that made the desktop look even more like Vista? I accidentally uninsulated it...


----------



## noob89

desktopx


----------



## Ben

ADE said:


> what was that one free program a while ago in this thread that was on the side that made the desktop look even more like Vista? I accidentally uninsulated it...



You mean the sidebar?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> lol, I've gotten used to it too
> 
> 
> 
> Nice desktop, is it A-10?



yup, my fav plane......other than the F22 Raptor


----------



## Shane

Update:






What ya think?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Nevakonaza said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ya think?



What is that off of? Very destructive and unrefined,  lol


----------



## Shane

INTELCRAZY said:


> What is that off of? Very destructive and unrefined,  lol



Lol i realy like this background,I got it of some website a few weeks back but i cant remember where from.

i just found it in "My documents"


----------



## Kornowski

That's awesome, Looks really good!

Could be something to do with the game Burnout maybe?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> That's awesome, Looks really good!
> 
> Could be something to do with the game Burnout maybe?



thanks,Yeah could be something to do wit Burnout but i dunno lol.


----------



## Rambo

*My latest... *


----------



## Kabu

Here's a new one for me...


----------



## dmw2692004

my dream car.. audi s6..


----------



## Jet




----------



## kobaj

W00t, Just installed vista! It takes a heck of a lot of getting used to.


----------



## Shane

My latest...rocketdock is brilliant!






What ya think?

Rate out of /10 please


----------



## Kornowski

Nice and neat dude!

8!


----------



## leSHok

if u locked the taskbar and try to search wincustomize for a couple of new icons cause some of them up there looked stretched out.


----------



## Shane

thanks Kornowski  

yeah leSHok your right some of them are stretched and gone horrible,Especialy Everest,warrock and battlefield 2 demo icons 

i will have a look for replacements 

EDIT:Anyone know how to get rid of recycle bin?


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> thanks Kornowski
> 
> yeah leSHok your right some of them are stretched and gone horrible,Especialy Everest,warrock and battlefield 2 demo icons
> 
> i will have a look for replacements



You're welcome! 

You could always make your own?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> You could always make your own?



yeah i think ive tried making my own before but they were horrible when i applied them lol 

i think il leave it to the pros in making them...il just download some  

mate do you know how to get rid of recycle bin?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I can't believe Microsoft installed a Mac "look-a-like" toolbar, lol.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah i think ive tried making my own before but they were horrible when i applied them lol
> 
> i think il leave it to the pros in making them...il just download some
> 
> mate do you know how to get rid of recycle bin?



Oh right, lol... Try IconTweeker, I use it's, it's great!

Right Click the Desktop and click 'show desktop icons'


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Oh right, lol... Try IconTweeker, I use it's, it's great!
> 
> Right Click the Desktop and click 'show desktop icons'



ahh thanks mate,You know i didnt think it would be that easy 

i thought i would have to tweak something


----------



## Kornowski

Nah, It's that easy, great joke to play on friends too


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Nah, It's that easy, great joke to play on friends too


----------



## Kornowski

My new stuffs started to arrive, can you tell


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> My new stuffs started to arrive, can you tell


check pm


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here's mine.







That's really not Mac. Can anyone guess what it is?

~Jordan


----------



## Kornowski

It's XP isn't it, With ObjectDock at the bottom?
I don't know what it is along the top though


----------



## kof2000

desktop  at work


----------



## Shane

JordanII said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really not Mac. Can anyone guess what it is?
> 
> ~Jordan



Flyakyte OSX?


----------



## lovely?

it just looks like mac to me.

EDIT: lol all i know is that it looks as if your desktop could use some AA rofl


----------



## lovely?

kof2000 said:


> desktop  at work



its just showing up black here. is that supposed to be a joke? *laughs unsurely*


----------



## Ben

It may be an emulator. Or else, it's FlyaKiteOSX. One of the two. Then he probably used object bar at the top. Though, doesn't look like it...


----------



## leSHok

monitor all the way on the right




middle monitor




leftttt

three monitors if u didnt notice


----------



## Irishwhistle

No it's not Mac. No it's not an Emulator. And no it's not Flyakite OS X. Not Object Bar. Come on you can figure it out.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> It's XP isn't it, With ObjectDock at the bottom?
> I don't know what it is along the top though



Not XP and not Object Dock. HeHe! You can get it.


----------



## ADE

Its, ILLEGAL! AAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! BOOT LEG OSX!!!!


----------



## ADE

http://www.computerforum.com/640544-post34.html

2000 !!! burned!
http://www.computerforum.com/640544-post34.html


----------



## Irishwhistle

I promise you, it's not illegal. It's simple software that I downloaded off of the author of the software's website. 

Well this is what it is:

Windows 2000 Professional
Panther Icons
Dock is Rocket Dock
Top bar is WinMac
Mac theming is done in Windows Blinds (you didn't see that part)

I tried Flyakite OSX and it didn't work. Completely Legal ADE!

~Jordan


----------



## leSHok

flyakite owned my computer (ina bad way)


----------



## Irishwhistle

I know what you mean. It totally wrecked my Windows installation. If you want a Mac like PC go with what I did. I have not noticed any speed differences.

~Jordan


----------



## ADE

JordanII said:


> I promise you, it's not illegal. It's simple software that I downloaded off of the author of the software's website.
> 
> Well this is what it is:
> 
> Windows 2000 Professional
> Panther Icons
> Dock is Rocket Dock
> Top bar is WinMac
> Mac theming is done in Windows Blinds (you didn't see that part)
> 
> I tried Flyakite OSX and it didn't work. Completely Legal ADE!
> 
> ~Jordan



I was joking! lol.


----------



## Irishwhistle

ADE said:


> I was joking! lol.



Oh, OK. That's the first time that I've ever got my Windows 2000 to look like something I like. After hours of searching and caching the icons it was a cinch. I hope I don't get bored with what I have now (That will mean more time ) Does anyone know how to get into the settings of Windows explorer and change stuff like scrolling bars and stuff to make it look more like OS X?

~Jordan


----------



## g4m3rof1337

leSHok said:


> monitor all the way on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> middle monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leftttt
> 
> three monitors if u didnt notice



Why did you draw a black line? 

On your tool bar.


----------



## dmw2692004

new computer calls for a new desktop =)


----------



## Irishwhistle

Is that XP or Vista?


----------



## jasonz

i think its XP


----------



## ADE

Its XP. look at the Vista symbol. Its cut off at the bottom. real Vista don't have that.


----------



## jasonz




----------



## Kornowski

JordanII said:


> Is that XP or Vista?



It's the Vista theme from my signature isn't it?


----------



## Tuffie

Haha heres mine, if you look at it, it will say DavisK and some other shit, haha its cause I go to boarding school rofl..


----------



## Kornowski

Where's the taskbar on that?
Is that your School's server?


----------



## Tuffie

No task bar at all, the task bar is that thing at the bottom right, it has the shortcuts to all the programs they think we should be using.. HAHA, but I think differently.

Kent.


----------



## Kornowski

lol, doesn't it get annoying?


----------



## Tuffie

Of course, you know what's even more annoying?.... Boarding school.

Rofl, I started here at the start of this year, and I am so leaving at the end of this term.

Kent.


----------



## Kornowski

My friend goes to boarding School, he's been there since he was about 7. He's going to Uni this year, so...

Why, is it really that bad?


----------



## Tuffie

Rofl, Mum made me come here becuase of all the trouble I got into with the cops, its annoying because theres so many rules like go to sleep 10:30 then wake up 7:00, I cant handle that no ****ing way, rofl, and at my old school I was a prefect, and all that. 

And I miss my dog, my friends, my girlfriend, and the rest.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I can imagine it being pretty hard! You must of done something pretty serious to get sent to boarding school?


----------



## ADE

Is boarding school a fancy name for an alternative school?


----------



## Irishwhistle

ADE said:


> Is boarding school a fancy name for an alternative school?



I think it is a shool where you are boarded up (live at).


----------



## ADE

oh.


----------



## dmw2692004

Newest Desktop.

Here is a link to the wallpaper:
http://interfacelift.com/dl/wallpaper/01216_upland_1920x1080.jpg


----------



## ADE

ooooooooooooooooooo! You have daemon tools! That SW was outlawed over a year ago! lol.


----------



## dmw2692004

ADE said:


> ooooooooooooooooooo! You have daemon tools! That SW was outlawed over a year ago! lol.



NO IT WASENT! 

you need to stop posting about "illegal software" that is really *LEGAL*

Now tell me this ADE, why the hell would Daemon still have a website up and running if thier software was outlawed years ago..?


----------



## ETSA

It is only illegal if used to encroach upon copyright laws, so give it up, the software itself is not illegal..


----------



## dmw2692004

ETSA said:


> It is only illegal if used to encroach upon copyright laws, so give it up, the software itself is not illegal..



ADE is starting to bug the crapola outta me. Everytime someone posts with dameon tools or something he hasent seen he assumes it illegal.


----------



## shawn_selig29

here's my pic,  i just switched to windows standard theme to hlep save battery and performance...i did have aero going at one point,


----------



## hpi

My first non physcedelic desktop:


----------



## ADE

dmw2692004 said:


> ADE is starting to bug the crapola outta me. Everytime someone posts with dameon tools or something he hasent seen he assumes it illegal.



sorry. But when I tried to download it everywhere i went to says they didn't want to get sued by distributing this because it was outlawed. Along in the list were a lot of other software that used to be free, but then outlawed.

Edit- I'm thinking of DVD decrypter. I never used it, couldn't even if I wanted to. They stopped distributing it before i even knew about it. The owned got sewed. my bad.


----------



## Irishwhistle

ADE said:


> sorry. But when I tried to download it everywhere i went to says they didn't want to get sued by distributing this because it was outlawed. Along in the list were a lot of other software that used to be free, but then outlawed.
> 
> Edit- I'm thinking of DVD decrypter. I never used it, couldn't even if I wanted to. They stopped distributing it before i even knew about it. The owned got sewed. my bad.



What is this then?

http://www.soft32.com/download_75586.html

I just looked it up and found out that the software switched hands. Even Wikepedia has some download links.


----------



## ADE

Yes I know there are those. From what I hear they are made to catch people in the act of bringing copyright protected DVD illegally onto you hard drive, then letting you make as many copies from the hard drive you like. along with DVD shrink, DVD Fad, and a bunch of others.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nice Desktops.


----------



## Burgerbob

hpi said:


> My first non physcedelic desktop:



Wow. Icon Overload. 





Here is my latest, im actually using my Celly rig atm cuz my main computer is not behaving.


----------



## Tuffie

Nah I didnt do anything really serious I got caught drinking 3 times, and got caught driving 3 times, along with some other bullshit about stealing and stuff.

I am 14 by the way.

Kent.


----------



## xBoom

UPDATED

And heres mine..



(BEFORE)

Foreground apps:
Winamp 5.33 (not 2 or 3) playing Scatman by John Scatman
Nero 7
Thoosje's Sidebar (that consumes about 16MB of memory)




(NOW)

Wallpaper: Downloaded but shadow at the left side is added by me (using Flash 8 (easy), doesn't have Photoshop or GIMP).


----------



## Shane

Burgerbob said:


> Wow. Icon Overload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my latest, im actually using my Celly rig atm cuz my main computer is not behaving.



hey dude can you upload that background for me?

its great


----------



## Ben

hpi said:


> My first non physcedelic desktop:



Wow, that's a surprise. 

I miss the old ones, they always hurt my eyes 



Nevakonaza said:


> hey dude can you upload that background for me?
> 
> its great




Yeah! It looks awesome!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Does anyone have a MCE theme for XP Pro?


----------



## Shane

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Does anyone have a MCE theme for XP Pro?



http://www.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Enhancements/Themes/Royale-Theme-for-WinXP.shtml


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Nevakonaza said:


> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Enhancements/Themes/Royale-Theme-for-WinXP.shtml



Thank you, thank you, thank you. I love it.


----------



## daffyracers03




----------



## Shane

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you. I love it.



Your welcome


----------



## tlarkin

its been a while but my desktop is still clean at least


----------



## Shane

daffyracers03 said:


>



looks nice,Where you get thatnice wallpaper from?


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> looks nice,Where you get thatnice wallpaper from?



He took a picture of his living room! Duh!


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> He took a picture of his living room! Duh!



hehe immagine having a living room like that  

So nice and modern


----------



## PabloTeK

Looks like a very good render. I wish I had a room like that but then again anywhere I go ends up looking lived-in with me there.


----------



## Shane

My latest,Not anything special as you can see


----------



## Ben

Nice desktop. I'm using the classic theme also  Is that Object Dock, or Rocket Dock?


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Nice desktop. I'm using the classic theme also  Is that Object Dock, or Rocket Dock?



Thanks yeah its rocketdock,Much better than Object dock  

Heres my Ubuntu 7.04 desktop now:


----------



## dmw2692004

There ya goo. new software for my slv, which i loveee oh so muchh.


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Thanks yeah its rocketdock,Much better than Object dock
> 
> Heres my Ubuntu 7.04 desktop now:



Yeah, I'll agree with that. One main thing I don't like about Object Dock is its movement and magnification. It's just not that smooth in the transitions. Even when you change the settings, I think it's a bit too jumpy. I like RD's options more, anyways. 



Nevakonaza said:


>



Hehe. you and your cars 



dmw2692004 said:


> There ya goo. new software for my slv, which i loveee oh so muchh.



Nice desktop! I like it! (lol, I'm using the same theme for trillian )

You think you could give us a link to the wallpaper? Looks cool!


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> If you want a Mac like PC go with what I did. I have not noticed any speed differences.



If you want a PC with OS X installed, go here: http://www.insanelymac.com/



My latest desktop:


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> If you want a PC with OS X installed, go here: http://www.insanelymac.com/
> 
> 
> 
> My latest desktop:



Ah, classic tiger. Lets compare shall we?






Mine at the moment 

A little bit different, but that's mostly just the finder bar, but I would say it looks pretty decent for being XP.


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> A little bit different, but that's mostly just the finder bar, but I would say it looks pretty decent for being XP.



Close, but no cigar


----------



## PabloTeK

Vista?


----------



## TFT

Any chance of resizing from 1600 pixels  

I'm fed up with scrolling across  

PS Nice desktops


----------



## Alimoose

lol


----------



## Kornowski

Horray for college computers!


----------



## Shane

Alimoose said:


> lol



Sweet icons man where you get them?


----------



## Shane

Update of my desktop


----------



## Kornowski

Very Nice Dude, I'll post mine up sometime


----------



## hpi

My newest one:






What an intense jet! I want one.


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Horray for college computers!



ew! Windows XP theme!


----------



## Kornowski

> ew! Windows XP theme!



Exactly my friend, "Ew!" 
It's horrid aint it!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms




----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Exactly my friend, "Ew!"
> It's horrid aint it!



damn thats ugly lol...cant you set it to classic or do they have all the settings locked down?

Classic looks better than ugly Xp


----------



## Mattu

This is a pretty slick theme for XP. It's called luna royale:


----------



## HumanMage

Does anyone know of a site that has a good selection of cityscape wallpapers? Or just wallpaper in general, I want to change mine, its a little too dark. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Mattu

HumanMage said:


> Does anyone know of a site that has a good selection of cityscape wallpapers? Or just wallpaper in general, I want to change mine, its a little too dark. Anyone got any ideas?



This is a good site for wallpaper: http://www.caedes.net/

For direct link to the above website to their cityscape page click here: http://www.caedes.net/Zephir.cgi?lib=Caedes::Gallery&gallery=photography-%3Ecity


----------



## HumanMage

Excellent, thank you very much!


----------



## adam3112

My new desktop


----------



## ducis

how come my desktop is so boring compared to everyone elses


----------



## taylormsj

Heres my desktop althought im just about to try a MAC OS look - il post it up if i choose to stick with it


----------



## Ben

firsttimebuilder said:


> how come my desktop is so boring compared to everyone elses



Because you have no style  Duh!


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Because you have no style  Duh!



yeah man you need to pimp out your desktop


----------



## Ben

taylormsj said:


> Heres my desktop althought im just about to try a MAC OS look - il post it up if i choose to stick with it





Nevakonaza said:


> yeah man you need to pimp out your desktop



Exactly. Take a look at Taylorms's desktop for an example ^^^^ Look at those icons on the dock. They're all so shiny


----------



## theboy




----------



## Kornowski

> damn thats ugly lol...cant you set it to classic or do they have all the settings locked down?
> 
> Classic looks better than ugly Xp



They've got them all locked, you can't do anything! Not even right click!


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> They've got them all locked, you can't do anything! Not even right click!



Thats just stupid. I wouldn't be able to stand that


----------



## Irishwhistle

*Theming Linux?*

I am done with Windows! I finally got Puppy Linux installed on my PC! Only one problem, it looks to much like Windows. Is there a way to give it a different theme? Or even a different desktop environment?


----------



## Kornowski

> Thats just stupid. I wouldn't be able to stand that



It is, I know, it gets really annoying, well, you can right click in applications, just not task bar and star bar.

Well, Here's my new Desktop, for a new computer


----------



## taylormsj

Halian said:


> Exactly. Take a look at Taylorms's desktop for an example ^^^^ Look at those icons on the dock. They're all so shiny



thanks man 





added some more


----------



## Shane

JordanII said:


> I am done with Windows! I finally got Puppy Linux installed on my PC! Only one problem, it looks to much like Windows. Is there a way to give it a different theme? Or even a different desktop environment?



i would have gone with a diffrent distro...Ubuntu or Suse.

Never tried puppy linux sorry  

My latest desktop :


----------



## _simon_




----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


>



Looks nice Simon


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> It is, I know, it gets really annoying, well, you can right click in applications, just not task bar and star bar.
> 
> Well, Here's my new Desktop, for a new computer



Sad it's not the real Vista  But at least it looks nice.


----------



## patrickv

hey Rambo, nice Mac dude


----------



## patrickv

updated home desktop


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here is my new Puppy Linux XFCE Desktop:






~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

patrickv said:


> hey Rambo, nice Mac dude



Thanks 

Today's desktop (click for 1600x1200):


----------



## Shane

Nice rambo..whats the specs on thet Mac you have?....or is it in your siggy


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice rambo..whats the specs on thet Mac you have?....or is it in your siggy



Ok, I'm gonna come clean with you guys... The Mac you think you've been seeing, technically isn't a mac. It's my PC in the sig. Running OS X.

I'm sorry...


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Ok, I'm gonna come clean with you guys... The Mac you think you've been seeing, technically isn't a mac. It's my PC in the sig. Running OS X.
> 
> I'm sorry...



How did you do that?


----------



## ducis

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah man you need to pimp out your desktop


 Mine used to be absolutely insane I have like 2 docks and my linux box had a snowflake animation over everything but It wasnt all that good performance wise so know I use a classic start menu and a blue wallpaper


----------



## dmw2692004

Rambo said:


> Ok, I'm gonna come clean with you guys... The Mac you think you've been seeing, technically isn't a mac. It's my PC in the sig. Running OS X.
> 
> I'm sorry...




bahahha niceee how does it run on the rig in your sig(lol) ?


----------



## Rambo

dmw2692004 said:


> bahahha niceee how does it run on the rig in your sig(lol) ?



Yeah - really really well. Boots up in 13 seconds I think  Stable as anything - had it installed for a few months, and it has only crashed once as I recall. Yeah, it's really good.


----------



## dmw2692004

Rambo said:


> Yeah - really really well. Boots up in 13 seconds I think  Stable as anything - had it installed for a few months, and it has only crashed once as I recall. Yeah, it's really good.



wooow thats awsome. im getting the OSX patched disk right noww so i can do the same thing except in a virtual machine.

to keep this legit:






installing ubuntu in a virtual machine..


----------



## Rambo

dmw2692004 said:


> wooow thats awsome. im getting the OSX patched disk right noww so i can do the same thing except in a virtual machine.



Cool. If you need any help, just PM me. Don't be worried if some of your hardware is incompatible at the start. There are direvers you will need to download etc, that I can help you with


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Ok, I'm gonna come clean with you guys... The Mac you think you've been seeing, technically isn't a mac. It's my PC in the sig. Running OS X.
> 
> I'm sorry...



Wow Rambo! How could you do such a thing? 

lol. I'm actually running OS X as well. I'm emulating it with Pear PC  

It's so nice having a Mac on a PC. Without actually buying the Mac


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> Wow Rambo! How could you do such a thing?
> 
> lol. I'm actually running OS X as well. I'm emulating it with Pear PC
> 
> It's so nice having a Mac on a PC. Without actually buying the Mac



Yeah, but I'm running this natively on my hardware. So, I turn on my PC, and up pops OSx86. No emulation or anything. 

But I'm glad I'm not the only one doing it here.


----------



## Irishwhistle

I have tried to get PearPC working but I could not figure it out. How is it done anyway (or can you not tell me this )?


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> I have tried to get PearPC working but I could not figure it out. How is it done anyway (or can you not tell me this )?



Using PearPC isn't good at all. Everything is emulated = much slower. You should partition your Hard disk, download OSx86, and install it to that partition. Voila. Fully native OS X.


----------



## dmw2692004

Rambo said:


> Using PearPC isn't good at all. Everything is emulated = much slower. You should partition your Hard disk, download OSx86, and install it to that partition. Voila. Fully native OS X.



How much space does OSX need to run on? and how much did you partition your drive for?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Using PearPC isn't good at all. Everything is emulated = much slower. You should partition your Hard disk, download OSx86, and install it to that partition. Voila. Fully native OS X.



Where can I download it from?


----------



## heyman421

newsgroups or a torrent

i was running it for a while, but the performance really took a hit on multiple displays since i use multiple video cards, opposed to a single 3-display card

really makes the 3d dekstop lag a lot

and to keep it legal






i despise icons, if you can't tell


----------



## Rambo

dmw2692004 said:


> How much space does OSX need to run on? and how much did you partition your drive for?



I went out and bought a 160GB drive especially for it. However, at the minimum, it's something like 5GB.


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Using PearPC isn't good at all. Everything is emulated = much slower. You should partition your Hard disk, download OSx86, and install it to that partition. Voila. Fully native OS X.



The only reason it is emulated slower is because it thinks it is using a Power PC Processor running at 533Mhz with 256MB of RAM...but I reprogrammed it into thinking it's running on an intel core duo at 1.8 Ghz with 1GB of RAM  So it runs pretty well 



heyman421 said:


> newsgroups or a torrent
> 
> i was running it for a while, but the performance really took a hit on multiple displays since i use multiple video cards, opposed to a single 3-display card
> 
> really makes the 3d dekstop lag a lot
> 
> and to keep it legal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i despise icons, if you can't tell




Dood. That is an _awesome _ desktop. The wallpaper is amazing!


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> The only reason it is emulated slower is because it thinks it is using a Power PC Processor running at 533Mhz with 256MB of RAM...but I reprogrammed it into thinking it's running on an intel core duo at 1.8 Ghz with 1GB of RAM  So it runs pretty well



I would still recommend you try OSx86. http://wiki.osx86project.org 

Messy:






Clean:






Dashboard:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> I would still recommend you try OSx86.



It looks good to me. Just one question, where can I download it?

EDIT: Nevermind, I found it. 4GB! I can't get it because it will not fit on a CD and I don't have a DVD drive. Maybe I'll try an Emulator, yes I know it might be slow.


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> It looks good to me. Just one question, where can I download it?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I found it. 4GB! I can't get it because it will not fit on a CD and I don't have a DVD drive. Maybe I'll try an Emulator, yes I know it might be slow.



You don't necessarily need to burn it to a DVD. I wrote a guide for VMWare users here:

http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=11314&st=0&start=0

You can mount the ISO on XP, use VMWare to create a virtual machine which points to a physical partition/hard disk drive on your computer, and tell it to install to that drive. Once it's installed, you can boot it up as if it were installed by a DVD disc.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> You don't necessarily need to burn it to a DVD. I wrote a guide for VMWare users here:
> 
> http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=11314&st=0&start=0
> 
> You can mount the ISO on XP, use VMWare to create a virtual machine which points to a physical partition/hard disk drive on your computer, and tell it to install to that drive. Once it's installed, you can boot it up as if it were installed by a DVD disc.



I don't use Windows, I use Ubuntu Linux.

My latest:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Do you have any idea how to do it on Ubuntu?


----------



## tlarkin

okay here is my new G4 desktop at home:


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> Do you have any idea how to do it on Ubuntu?



VMWare Workstation is available for Linux too (I think).


----------



## Jon Boy

heyman421 said:


> newsgroups or a torrent
> 
> i was running it for a while, but the performance really took a hit on multiple displays since i use multiple video cards, opposed to a single 3-display card
> 
> really makes the 3d dekstop lag a lot
> 
> and to keep it legal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i despise icons, if you can't tell


Wow looks really good I like it, one thing though, if you hate icons so much why dont you get rid of the recycle bin?


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> I would still recommend you try OSx86. http://wiki.osx86project.org
> 
> Messy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dashboard:



I think I will try that. The emulator still gets a little laggy sometimes. And I don't like lag  Thanks for showing me that! 

Nice desktops btw. They're nice!  Can you upload that wallpaper you've got there?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Will OSX run OK on approx 374MB of RAM? Also on my PC torrents go awful slow (much slower than normal downloads) is there a way I can make it faster?

~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> Will OSX run OK on approx 374MB of RAM? Also on my PC torrents go awful slow (much slower than normal downloads) is there a way I can make it faster?
> 
> ~Jordan



No. OS X will want at least 512MB or more of RAM. It will probably run, but it won't be extremely fast.

And your download rate is proportional to your upload rate. Higher upload speed = higher download speed.


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> I think I will try that. The emulator still gets a little laggy sometimes. And I don't like lag  Thanks for showing me that!
> 
> Nice desktops btw. They're nice!  Can you upload that wallpaper you've got there?



Sure, here you go:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> No. OS X will want at least 512MB or more of RAM. It will probably run, but it won't be extremely fast.
> 
> And your download rate is proportional to your upload rate. Higher upload speed = higher download speed.



Oh, until I have that much RAM I will just make Ubuntu look like OSX. What type of text does Mac use, I need to know for customizing Ubuntu.

~Jordan


----------



## Jet




----------



## tlarkin

jet

why is your cpu @ 100%?


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> Oh, until I have that much RAM I will just make Ubuntu look like OSX. What type of text does Mac use, I need to know for customizing Ubuntu.
> 
> ~Jordan



Lucida Grande.


----------



## heyman421

Jet said:


>



Now i wonder how much of your resources are being used just MONITORING your resources.......

Seems excessive


----------



## PabloTeK

Ah but the [email protected] SMP client fully utilises dual-core CPU's instead of just one core.


----------



## Jet

tlarkin said:


> jet
> 
> why is your cpu @ 100%?



[email protected]



heyman421 said:


> Now i wonder how much of your resources are being used just MONITORING your resources.......
> 
> Seems excessive



Well, the widget in the upper right doesn't use much at all, it just reads the speedfan log. The bar monitors update every 30 seconds (the hard drives every 5 minutes) so it isn't a drain. Trust me, if they took a lot of resources I wouldn't use them . I go in stages of being a [email protected] fanatic, and closely guarding my CPU resources . Right now I'm content with the PPD I'm getting, so I'm not scraping for resources like sometimes.



GCR said:


> Ah but the [email protected] SMP client fully utilises dual-core CPU's instead of just one core.



Well, two normal clients utilize a dual core CPU just as much. But yes, the SMP client is amazing; right now (with my processor at 3360Mhz) I get between 630 and 740PPD, depending on the WU.


----------



## Shane

Jet,

Where you get that system temp thingy from?

Is it a part of....hmm,ooh no i forgot the name of the programme  

Could you possibly post a link to that system temp thing for me?
Thanks


----------



## Jet

Nevakonaza said:


> Jet,
> 
> Where you get that system temp thingy from?
> 
> Is it a part of....hmm,ooh no i forgot the name of the programme
> 
> Could you possibly post a link to that system temp thing for me?
> Thanks



It is Yahoo Widgets, and the widget is called Speedfan temperature widget.

Here's my setup with Rambo's uber cool background:


----------



## Shane

Jet said:


> It is Yahoo Widgets, and the widget is called Speedfan temperature widget.
> 
> Thankyou


----------



## Ben

Jet said:


> It is Yahoo Widgets, and the widget is called Speedfan temperature widget.
> 
> Here's my setup with Rambo's uber cool background:



Wow. That looks really nice with the wallpaper


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Lucida Grande.



OK, I found a place where I could download that font. Now I have to install!  It's a bit trickier on Ubuntu than Windows.   Thanks for the help.

~Jordan


----------



## heyman421

Here's a new one.  Props to deviantart.com for the wallpaperz.


----------



## PabloTeK

Just got 7.04 'Feisty Fawn' working on my OptiPlex and this is the result, quite boring at the moment but it will get more interesting!


----------



## Irishwhistle

GCR said:


> Just got 7.04 'Feisty Fawn' working on my OptiPlex and this is the result, quite boring at the moment but it will get more interesting!



Hey that's cool, I've got the same exact OS running on my OptiPlex.


----------



## Irishwhistle

I decided to update my old Ubuntu theme to something a little bit nicer.











Any suggestions on how to make it even better? I'm trying to find an OSX like dock for it but I have not found much yet..

~Jordan


----------



## wafflez




----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> Any suggestions on how to make it even better? I'm trying to find an OSX like dock for it but I have not found much yet..




Enlightenment. There was another application that was a pretty good dock though. Can't remember the name.

Oh, here we go. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2qoF72PFic&NR

http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Ubuntu_to_Mac_OSX_Kxdocker_Dock.html


----------



## Kornowski

Wow, Thats really cool! 

Are you using it at the moment?


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Enlightenment. There was another application that was a pretty good dock though. Can't remember the name.
> 
> Oh, here we go. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2qoF72PFic&NR
> 
> http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Ubuntu_to_Mac_OSX_Kxdocker_Dock.html



Arg. If only that was for Windows!


----------



## Rambo

For all our Linux people who want OS X (nevakonosa (sp?)):

http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=50106&st=0&gopid=358290&#entry358290

That almost looks exactly like OS X. But in fact, it's actually linux.


----------



## Dual_Corex2




----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> For all our Linux people who want OS X (nevakonosa (sp?)):
> 
> http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=50106&st=0&gopid=358290&#entry358290
> 
> That almost looks exactly like OS X. But in fact, it's actually linux.



That's what I was using, all the docks are completely black on my system. I can't get the Mac Bar applet to install either. I use gDesklets for the desktop eye candy so it won't work on Enlightenment. I downloaded DreamLinux once and once it was almost done I realized it would not fit on a CD. 

~Jordan


----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


> For all our Linux people who want OS X (nevakonosa (sp?)):
> 
> http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=50106&st=0&gopid=358290&#entry358290
> 
> That almost looks exactly like OS X. But in fact, it's actually linux.



Thanks,

im yet to install Linux again in Vmware so i will give it a try then 

EDIT:

Heres my latest..lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Wow, Thats really cool!
> 
> Are you using it at the moment?



Yep!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Enlightenment.



I installed Enlightenment using this method. It installed but I have no idea how to switch to it. I restarted the computer and all I see is GNOME and Nautilus as usual. How do I use Enlightenment?

~Jordan


----------



## DaveTaylor

JordanII said:


> I installed Enlightenment using this method. It installed but I have no idea how to switch to it. I restarted the computer and all I see is GNOME and Nautilus as usual. How do I use Enlightenment?
> 
> ~Jordan



Ha, they call that the easy way, if your running a new version of ubuntu you can do it this way:



> sudo apt-get install Enlightenment




this will download the packages you need.


----------



## tlarkin

DaveTaylor said:


> Ha, they call that the easy way, if your running a new version of ubuntu you can do it this way:
> 
> sudo apt-get install Enlightenment
> 
> 
> this will download the packages you need.



APT has been in debian distros for a while now, you don't have to run the new version to be able to do that.


----------



## Irishwhistle

I got it working (it was already installed) by loging out and selecting "options" and choosing "Enlightenment". I am configuring it right now, I'll post it once I get it how I want it.

~Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle

After using Enlightenment a bit I discovered that I don't like it near as much as GNOME. Here is todays desktop:







Here it is with the GNOME panel extended on the bottom of the screen.






~Jordan


----------



## ThatGuy16

i stuck about half my icons into "new folder"  ...ohh it looks crappy becasue i resized it abit


----------



## dmw2692004

ThatGuy16 said:


> i stuck about half my icons into "new folder"  ...ohh it looks crappy becasue i resized it abit



thats a crap ton of shortcuts in the quicklaunch bar!
here is mine,





link to wallpaper:
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1243

edit: photobucket seems to be screwing with my image sizes.


----------



## DaveTaylor

I will post my linux desktop later but here's my vista one.


----------



## Rambo

Today's latest desktop


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Today's latest desktop



I like that aqua desktop better than the ones I have seen. Could you please post that? 
Thanks!

~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

Sure. 

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation...ic&qh=boost:popular+age_sigma:24h+age_scale:5


----------



## Shane

Very nice rambo...damn Osx looks nice


----------



## Kornowski

I'd post mine but I figured you've all seen it before 

Vista Theme, Vista Wallpaper and 'odly' placed icons


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice rambo...damn Osx looks nice



Thanks.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Sure.
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation...ic&qh=boost:popular+age_sigma:24h+age_scale:5



Thanks, you have this thing about finding great wallpapers.


----------



## The_Beast

bet you can't tell me what it is


----------



## Jet

One of those sleeping pads?


----------



## heyman421

underside of a mouse pad?


----------



## The_Beast

Jet said:


> One of those sleeping pads?


 
nope



heyman421 said:


> underside of a mouse pad?


 
no


Clue: It's made of soft foam


----------



## dmw2692004

i forgot to turn on glass2k though.. but i like the Chicago background better than the new york one.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Dmw, When what that picture taken? Or does it say somewhere?


I dont my building.


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> Thanks, you have this thing about finding great wallpapers.



Haha, thanks


----------



## Rambo

Just got Parallels Desktop installed on my Mac:


----------



## tlarkin

I run three virtual machines on my macbook pro via parallels, very nice VMware if you ask me.  Very handy as well.


----------



## Rambo

tlarkin said:


> I run three virtual machines on my macbook pro via parallels, very nice VMware if you ask me.  Very handy as well.



What do you prefer - VMware or Parallels? I have yet to try VMWare...


----------



## tlarkin

on the mac platform definitely parallels, its easy to use UI and it is pretty repsonsive to the OS.  I had VMware running on a Linux box a while ago, I liked it as well.  I don't like VPC that much from MS, it runs kind of chunky.


----------



## Rambo

tlarkin said:


> on the mac platform definitely parallels, its easy to use UI and it is pretty repsonsive to the OS.  I had VMware running on a Linux box a while ago, I liked it as well.  I don't like VPC that much from MS, it runs kind of chunky.



Oh, so have you not tried VMWare on OS X yet? There's a beta for it I think.


----------



## tlarkin

Rambo said:


> Oh, so have you not tried VMWare on OS X yet? There's a beta for it I think.



no, not on OS X, but then again parallels does such a nice job I never wanted to try.  I have a kubuntu virtual machine that just runs off the iso file, its pretty nice.


----------



## The_Beast

since no one is answering I will tell you it is a thong or a flip-flop or a sandal


----------



## Rambo

The_Beast said:


> since no one is answering I will tell you it is a thong or a flip-flop or a sandal



Perhaps no one is answering because you're in the wrong thread? Or did I miss something?


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest:






Its a bit dark but i like it.


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Perhaps no one is answering because you're in the wrong thread? Or did I miss something?



lol! Yah, you missed something. I believe he was talking about this...



The_Beast said:


> bet you can't tell me what it is





The_Beast said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> 
> Clue: It's made of soft foam


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> lol! Yah, you missed something. I believe he was talking about this...



Oh! Looks like polystyrene (styrofoam as you guys call it).


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here's my Latest:







That is the XFCE manager with XFCE compositing. I'm still looking for a dock.


----------



## loeakaodas

My current set up ^^


----------



## hpi

loeakaodas said:


> My current set up ^^



That's pretty sick!!


----------



## Rambo

Today's latest


----------



## Ben

Update:


----------



## tlarkin

man don't you guys know how to post thumb nails?  It makes the forum much more neater and it will load faster.....


----------



## Irishwhistle

tlarkin said:


> man don't you guys know how to post thumb nails?  It makes the forum much more neater and it will load faster.....



PhotoBucket does not have thumbnails. Here is my Latest, I'm going too work on getting the bar right tomorrow. 






I switched back too GNOME so now I'm going to have to find a good fast composite manager.

~Jordan


----------



## _simon_

JordanII said:


> PhotoBucket does not have thumbnails.
> 
> ~Jordan



Yes it does!

1. Click the checkbox next to the picture you want
2. Go to the bottom and click  "Generate HTML and IMG code"
3. Copy the code from "IMG clickable thumbnails for message boards -  recommended"
4. Paste it into here.


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> PhotoBucket does not have thumbnails. Here is my Latest, I'm going too work on getting the bar right tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched back too GNOME so now I'm going to have to find a good fast composite manager.
> 
> ~Jordan



Have you seen this?






That is Linux. Can't remember if I posted that before or not. http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=50106&mode=linear


----------



## Laptop

here is my desktop. Check this out. This is a new theme.


----------



## Ben

Hey Rambo. Do you ever use Windows? I don't think I've ever seen a screenshot of the XP desktop.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Linux. Can't remember if I posted that before or not. http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=50106&mode=linear



Yes, actually that is what I'm working with. Unfortunately, Beryl crashes my comp because I don't have enough RAM. I am trying to get that top bar applet to work and it is kind of tricky.

~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> Hey Rambo. Do you ever use Windows? I don't think I've ever seen a screenshot of the XP desktop.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure you've seen my XP desktops. Hang on, I'll look one up.

Here's one:






That's an old one though.


----------



## james76

Those bumps looks like surface of a basket ball


----------



## Irishwhistle

Today's Desktop:


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> Today's Desktop:



Not bad for linux. Not bad at all.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Not bad for linux. Not bad at all.



My only problem is the Windowbars. They are solid black, I need something clear that doesn't use Beryl. Does anyone know of anything?


----------



## Shane

JordanII said:


> Today's Desktop:



hmm,It looks okay but why did you want to make it look like Windows?  

Is it hard to change themes in Linux?
Ive never tried it.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> hmm,It looks okay but why did you want to make it look like Windows?
> 
> Is it hard to change themes in Linux?
> Ive never tried it.



Because I like messing around with the setting and seeing how much like different OSes it is possible to get it like. I hate Windows but the Vista look is kind of cool. If you want to customize Linux you should be using Gnome. It's the best WM I've found for customization. A lot of Linux distros use it so you might already have it. To change themes you just go too the system menu on the Gnome panel and select Preferences. Then click the "Theme" button. There are already some themes there but none of them are really that good. You can get themes from http://art.gnome.org/ and http://www.gnome-look.org/ The stuff at Gnome art can just be dragged directly into the themes window. Gnome Look has quite a bit more though. You can even customize your Login screen (System--Administration--Login Screen--Then click the public (or maybe it was private) tab, it is the second tab over) just drag your login screen in there and select it. The best themes I have found are Beryl Emerald themes but I don't know how to use them. Beryl crashes my computer so I can't use it. As far as customization goes in Gnome, the sky is the limit and it is very simple too customize. The theme I used was Aero-clone and Vista Inspirate for icons and the start menu button.

~Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle

No, this is not Linux. It's just Vista:







That's on a Dell Inspiron E1505, I just had to post it.


----------



## DaveTaylor




----------



## Kornowski

Very, very nice Dave, nice and clean!


----------



## Rambo

You should align your icons to a grid, Dave. It'll look much more organised and neater


----------



## DaveTaylor

hmm maybe later, I will post the gnome, xfce, fluxbox and other ones later lol


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Shane

guys,

could you possibly Pm me with some links to download good backgrounds from?

the only good ones i usualy find have damn watermarks and Site logos on them  

Thanks


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> guys,
> 
> could you possibly Pm me with some links to download good backgrounds from?
> 
> the only good ones i usualy find have damn watermarks and Site logos on them
> 
> Thanks



Have you ever tried making them?

Here's one (Im not releasing it in full res yet) I have in progress:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> guys,
> 
> could you possibly Pm me with some links to download good backgrounds from?
> 
> the only good ones i usualy find have damn watermarks and Site logos on them
> 
> Thanks



http://art.gnome.org/

They have quite a few nice wallpapers. 



> Have you ever tried making them?
> 
> Here's one (Im not releasing it in full res yet) I have in progress:



What do you make your wallpapers with?


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> What do you make your wallpapers with?



Photoshop. I like to use the pen tool a lot


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Photoshop. I like to use the pen tool a lot



Oh, too bad I don't have Photoshop. I guess that GIMP will probably work well too.

~Jordan


----------



## DaveTaylor

Gnome:




xfce:


----------



## Kornowski

Looks very nice!


----------



## Rambo

Desktop:






Dashboard:


----------



## Shane

nice rambo  

Heres my latest Xp

Just the basic theme but i do like to keep it simple now.


----------



## heyman421

AHHHHHHHHHHHH! LANGUAGE BAR!

I swear, that thing's a friggin' virus.


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> nice rambo
> 
> Heres my latest Xp
> 
> Just the basic theme but i do like to keep it simple now.



Why don't you use a bigger resolution? Maybe 1280x1024? It'd look loads better.


----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


> Why don't you use a bigger resolution? Maybe 1280x1024? It'd look loads better.



Wouldnt that be too big?

i only have a 17" Crt monitor 

i have it set on 1024x678 at the moment


----------



## Kornowski

I have mine set to 1280 x 1024.

Why don't you give it a go, it does look a lot better when you have a bigger resolution, more pixels = better quality image


----------



## Shane

ok i tried the max it will go up to which is 1280 x 1024,But everything goes small 

The taskbar,Icons and everything.


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> ok i tried the max it will go up to which is 1280 x 1024,But everything goes small
> 
> The taskbar,Icons and everything.



lol. Thats kinda the point  1280x1024 is a great res! And I'm using a 16" CRT(I really _do_ need a new monitor!
 I love my monitor resolution.


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> lol. Thats kinda the point  1280x1024 is a great res! And I'm using a 16" CRT(I really _do_ need a new monitor!
> I love my monitor resolution.



lol how the heck can you work with it that small,I dont like it


----------



## Ben

Take a screenshot! What does it look like??


----------



## DrCuddles

heyman421 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHH! LANGUAGE BAR!
> 
> I swear, that thing's a friggin' virus.



LOL, i do hate that bar, it was always there but i dont get it anymore 
One good thing microsoft have done 

I;ve got two monitors, both set to max resolution
1280 x 1024 on me 19"
1024 x 768 on me 17"

It got some getting used to but i can use both of them at once pretty easily now


----------



## Kornowski

> lol how the heck can you work with it that small,I dont like it



It's great, it's a lot neater too


----------



## Rambo

Hehe, I actually think that everything is too big with 1280x1024. I use 1600x1200 all the time. Much much better. You get more space - and who doesn't want more space? 

...

Exactly.


----------



## Ben

My latest:


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> My latest:



Looks nice,

Is that a new transformation pack or a load of diffrent things to make it look like Osx?

I like those icons for the hard drivers etc


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks nice,
> 
> Is that a new transformation pack or a load of diffrent things to make it look like Osx?
> 
> I like those icons for the hard drivers etc



Different things put together.

I have Icon Packager, RK Launcher, Yahoo Widgets, OS X Wallpaper, and a normal Windows Visual Style 

EDIT: I decided to do a wallpaper change


----------



## kof2000




----------



## EddieCurtis

*My Desktop*

Here's my desktop  
im using: vista transformation pack; thoosjie's sidebar; visual tooltop and object dock 1.9

x


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> Different things put together.
> 
> I have Icon Packager, RK Launcher, Yahoo Widgets, OS X Wallpaper, and a normal Windows Visual Style
> 
> EDIT: I decided to do a wallpaper change



Now THAT's not a bad transformation. Actually looks half decent.

Did you get anywhere with OSx86?


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Now THAT's not a bad transformation. Actually looks half decent.
> 
> Did you get anywhere with OSx86?



Nope. I haven't tried to install it yet.


----------



## DrCuddles

Here is mine, i have no icons on it, even me Recycle Bin, although i can just move icons on it if i want


----------



## Ben

A few of my Desktops:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> A few of my Desktops:



Is that FlyakiteOSX?


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> Is that FlyakiteOSX?



No. He said what it was a few posts ago:

_"Different things put together.

I have Icon Packager, RK Launcher, Yahoo Widgets, OS X Wallpaper, and a normal Windows Visual Style"_​


----------



## jp198780

amy reid is mine


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> No. He said what it was a few posts ago:
> 
> _"Different things put together.
> 
> I have Icon Packager, RK Launcher, Yahoo Widgets, OS X Wallpaper, and a normal Windows Visual Style"_​



Hehe, thanks Rambo


----------



## monoman

this is mine, running XP, with windowblinds 5 enhanced, and image of a neuron in the brain, transmitting a signal at a synapse. in other words an image of an idea!


----------



## _simon_

DreamLinux 2.2 Multimedia Edition, running from a Live Session.


----------



## DrCuddles

[email protected] said:


> DreamLinux 2.2 Multimedia Edition, running from a Live Session.



Hmmmmm, its too dark for my liking, and i dont like the icons, they're not very anit-aliased, too pixely.

Im not a big fan of your back ground either, lol you posted this just to annoy me didnt you?!?!?


----------



## monoman

DrCuddles said:


> Hmmmmm, its too dark for my liking, and i dont like the icons, they're not very anit-aliased, too pixely.
> 
> Im not a big fan of your back ground either, lol you posted this just to annoy me didnt you?!?!?




....hehehe

here are some more pics of mine:


----------



## _simon_

DrCuddles said:


> Hmmmmm, its too dark for my liking, and i dont like the icons, they're not very anit-aliased, too pixely.
> 
> Im not a big fan of your back ground either, lol you posted this just to annoy me didnt you?!?!?



It's dark because I set the background brightness slider down to dark.

The icons look fine on my screen, maybe some quality was lost in the screenshot. Did you view it full size or just what size your browser reduced it to?

This is the normal colouring of the background:
http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/37891-morning.jpg


----------



## DrCuddles

[email protected] said:


> It's dark because I set the background brightness slider down to dark.
> 
> The icons look fine on my screen, maybe some quality was lost in the screenshot. Did you view it full size or just what size your browser reduced it to?
> 
> This is the normal colouring of the background:
> http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/37891-morning.jpg



fair enough, sorry i didnt resize the image in my browser  silly me


----------



## ducis

monoman said:


> this is mine, running XP, with windowblinds 5 enhanced, and image of a neuron in the brain, transmitting a signal at a synapse. in other words an image of an idea!


where did you get taht


----------



## PabloTeK

After nicking Simon's background:


----------



## DrCuddles

Yes, it is a very nice background, what site did you get it off?


----------



## PabloTeK

Who, me or monoman?


----------



## Irishwhistle

GCR said:


> After nicking Simon's background:



That desktop really needs some serious personalization. Here is may latest Ubuntu 7.04 Gnome desktop:






~Jordan


----------



## Shane

[email protected]inux said:


> DreamLinux 2.2 Multimedia Edition, running from a Live Session.



Dreamlinux looks awesome mate.

il have to try it out


----------



## DrCuddles

Im not on my PC at home but when i get back ill definately post with my new one, im using UltraMon on my dual monitor set up and have NO ICONS on the desktop, without using the hide all icons on desktop feature


----------



## Filip

That's my desktop, I spend looking at it a few seconds every day, no need for fancy wallpapers.


----------



## DrCuddles

Haha, Pure and simple the good old Business option, i spend most of my day using and looking at my desktop, so i go for the fancy stuff


----------



## Ben

Filip said:


> That's my desktop, I spend looking at it a few seconds every day, no need for fancy wallpapers.



Ahhhh! How could you not change your wallpaper? It's so ugly. Yuck 

I have over 519 wallpapers and counting(I'm downloading some right now ).


----------



## tlarkin

at my office several computers have the dunder mifflen wall paper, it is plain but then again we think the office rules!

I won't post a direct copy of the pic because I am too lazy to rehost it and I don't wana leach bandwidth but here is a link

http://static.flickr.com/22/91083880_0c1bc7be44_o.jpg


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> Dreamlinux looks awesome mate.
> 
> il have to try it out



It uses XFCE which I've never used before so it takes some getting used to, but I'm finding that I'm liking it.

Never really been one for docks but engage is nice and very quick, even runnng in a live session. In fact, this is the fastest live session I have ever tried!

I'm doing a complete upgrade on my pc today and decided I wanted to try another disto instead of putting openSUSE back on it, hence why I'm trying DreamLinux


----------



## _simon_

JordanII said:


> That desktop really needs some serious personalization. Here is may latest Ubuntu 7.04 Gnome desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



Why copy the Vista style start menu?


----------



## monoman

firsttimebuilder said:


> where did you get taht



just image search for 'neuron art', or something like that, it was the winning picture in a science/art competition i found on teh net, using real data about neurons to produce the CGI.


----------



## Ben

tlarkin said:


> at my office several computers have the dunder mifflen wall paper, it is plain but then again we think the office rules!
> 
> I won't post a direct copy of the pic because I am too lazy to rehost it and I don't wana leach bandwidth but here is a link
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/22/91083880_0c1bc7be44_o.jpg



Haha, that's a great idea! The Office rocks!


----------



## leSHok

haha such a nice wallpaper to have (dunder mifflin). ill save it for later.


----------



## Irishwhistle

[email protected] said:


> Why copy the Vista style start menu?



Just for fun.  Besides, I didn't copy the start menu, I just copied the taskbar and the start button.  Here is todays Vector desktop:







~Jordan


----------



## Shane

My latest Xp...i like it cos it looks clean 






Im downloading Dream linux too.


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> My latest Xp...i like it cos it looks clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im downloading Dream linux too.



Clean? Look at all those icons!!


----------



## Irishwhistle

> Im downloading Dream linux too.



Isn't it annoying how DreamLinux is just 30MB to big for a CD? I downloaded it once and once it finished downloading I realized that it wouldn't fit on a CD so I couldn't use it on my system.  

~Jordan


----------



## Shane

JordanII said:


> Isn't it annoying how DreamLinux is just 30MB to big for a CD? I downloaded it once and once it finished downloading I realized that it wouldn't fit on a CD so I couldn't use it on my system.
> 
> ~Jordan



oh i bet thats annoying isnt it 

it wouldnt matter to me because i can just burn it to a DVD-RW but im not dual booting xp with linux anyway because i have Vista & xp dual booted.

I just play around with Linux on Vmware Workstation 



			
				Halian said:
			
		

> Clean? Look at all those icons!!



haha thats nothing,You should see my friends desktop then....its compleatly full of icons.
i said to him why not create folders to put all his pics etc in but he wont so...


----------



## DrCuddles

I hate messy desktops, Especially, omg especially cluttered icon desktops.

I can see how people can work on a computer that has no more room on its desktop because every single picture downloaded in the last 3 months is on the desktop!!!

There are so many applications that act as application shortcut trays out there that i cant believe people would let it get out of hand like that, i Use ObjectDock and a Gadget for Vista and i have *NO* Icons on my desktop at all, i jsut dont need them, i hate them being there.

Ill post a pic of my desktop up when i get home, im on my girl friend's PC at the moment. Stop cluttering your desktop's people!!! Theres no need


----------



## _simon_




----------



## Kornowski

> im on my girl friend's PC at the moment



On computerforum at your girlfriend's house!?


----------



## Irishwhistle

> I just play around with Linux on Vmware Workstation



Is Vmware free to download? If not is there a good Linux virtual machine program that is free?

~Jordan


----------



## Shane

JordanII said:


> Is Vmware free to download? If not is there a good Linux virtual machine program that is free?
> 
> ~Jordan



No its not free unfortunately but Microsoft virtual pc is...i don’t know if it works under Linux though 

Are you planning on running Linux as your main os but running windows in a Virtual?


----------



## Rambo

Ok, I finally finished making my own Aqua wallpaper. Here's what it looks like:







I submitted it to deviantart, where you can get a 1600x1200 version: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/55223749/

Thumbnail:


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Rambo said:


> Thumbnail:



that looks awesome, i might steal that  hehe


----------



## Kornowski

That's really good Rambo, Nice job dude!


----------



## Rambo

Thanks guys


----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


> Ok, I finally finished making my own Aqua wallpaper. Here's what it looks like:
> 
> Thumbnail:



Thanks mate that looks great.

Using it as my backy now


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> Thanks mate that looks great.
> 
> Using it as my backy now



That's great! Nice to know that it's good enough for people to use as their backgrounds. I made it over about 1 week in Photoshop.


----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


> That's great! Nice to know that it's good enough for people to use as their backgrounds. I made it over about 1 week in Photoshop.



yeah here it is on my desky 






What is hard to make?


----------



## dmw2692004

Rambo said:


> That's great! Nice to know that it's good enough for people to use as their backgrounds. I made it over about 1 week in Photoshop.



Thats because its brilliant work!  

I like it, im gonna use it as soon as i fix my ibook.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Ok, I finally finished making my own Aqua wallpaper. Here's what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted it to deviantart, where you can get a 1600x1200 version: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/55223749/
> 
> Thumbnail:



Wow! I'm going to have to use that. Great Work!

No its not free unfortunately but Microsoft virtual pc is...i don’t know if it works under Linux though



> Are you planning on running Linux as your main os but running windows in a Virtual?



Linux is my main OS. I plan to use the VM to run Windows 2000 and try different Linux distros.

~Jordan


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Thumbnail:



Very nice Rambo! That's awesome!

I tried to set as my backround..but it came out wrong


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

halian, i had that problem, did you use the download route? or did you right-click and save as? lol
and it might be because youre streching it.

if you use the download route you get the full size version, as Rambo said on devaintart.

My Current Desktop:





i didnt use Rambo's wallpaper for my desktop, but i did use it for my homepage :
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a240/poultrygeist39/homepage.jpg


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here is my desktop with Rambo's background:






I just love that feature in XFCE that makes it so instead of having program shortcuts on the desktop it just shows the minimized programs.

~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

dmw2692004 said:


> Thats because its brilliant work!
> 
> I like it, im gonna use it as soon as i fix my ibook.



Thanks! 



JordanII said:


> Wow! I'm going to have to use that. Great Work!



Thanks! 



Halian said:


> Very nice Rambo! That's awesome!
> 
> I tried to set as my backround..but it came out wrong



Ouch. That's not right. Use the download link on the DeviantArt link, and you'll get 1600x1200 version. Looks like you used the tiny thumbnail as the background = not good!


----------



## _simon_

Updated, still playing though


----------



## monoman

Dropkickmurphys said:


> halian, i had that problem, did you use the download route? or did you right-click and save as? lol
> and it might be because youre streching it.
> 
> if you use the download route you get the full size version, as Rambo said on devaintart.
> 
> My Current Desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt use Rambo's wallpaper for my desktop, but i did use it for my homepage :
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a240/poultrygeist39/homepage.jpg



i really like that background mate, where did you get it from? you got a link by any chance?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Not that anyone would want it but here is an "OS-X Aqualike" wallpaper that I made.   I made it in GIMP, the size is 1024x768.






I'm trying to get it to upload to Deviant Art, but it isn't working. If I get it to work I'll post that link as well. Does anyone have any suggestions?

~Jordan


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

monoman said:


> i really like that background mate, where did you get it from? you got a link by any chance?



i cant remeber where i got it from, but its on my PC.
ill host it somewhere and give a link.

EDIT: Here


----------



## monoman

thansk alot mate, appreciated!


----------



## DrCuddles

Here is my current Desktop:





2 Monitors  The Black space is because one of the monitors' resolution isnt as high as the other's


----------



## Irishwhistle

[email protected] said:


> Updated, still playing though



What distro is that? What Windows Manager is that? Very cool!


----------



## ducis

it look kinda like kebuntu


----------



## cuffless




----------



## Kornowski

Here's my desktop 

Don't mention any 'odly' placed icons, Especially you Halian


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here is tonight's silly desktop.  







~Jordan


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Ouch. That's not right. Use the download link on the DeviantArt link, and you'll get 1600x1200 version. Looks like you used the tiny thumbnail as the background = not good!




I used the download link, but it still turned out like that. Strange.


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Here's my desktop
> 
> Don't mention any 'odly' placed icons, Especially you Halian




Look! Oddly placed icons ahoy!


----------



## _simon_

JordanII said:


> What distro is that? What Windows Manager is that? Very cool!



Ubuntu with the Ubuntu Studio packages, hence the different distro logo on the menu bar and the window manager is Metacity under Gnome.


----------



## Kornowski

> Look! Oddly placed icons ahoy!



Oi! I told you


----------



## DrCuddles

Kornowski said:


> Oi! I told you



Hahahaha, its funny.
I hate icons on me desktop, ill download a new file onto the desktop then if i dont need it delete it, if i do i move it


----------



## Irishwhistle

[email protected] said:


> Ubuntu with the Ubuntu Studio packages, hence the different distro logo on the menu bar and the window manager is Metacity under Gnome.



Cool! I've got Ubuntu. What is the launch bar thing?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Oi! I told you



And I didn't listen! Bwahahaha!


----------



## The_Other_One

You guys might remember Pinky...well she's not pink anymore   And yes, you can still see a little bit of the original color.  I couldn't get too much in those circles without putting too much paint on the plastic...  Besides, the camera picks up much more detail than you see...it's really not noticeable.


----------



## Shane

The_Other_One said:


> You guys might remember Pinky...well she's not pink anymore



wow thats come up pretty nice  

looks much better


----------



## Irishwhistle

The_Other_One said:


> You guys might remember Pinky...well she's not pink anymore   And yes, you can still see a little bit of the original color.  I couldn't get too much in those circles without putting too much paint on the plastic...  Besides, the camera picks up much more detail than you see...it's really not noticeable.



I didn't see what it looked like at first, but that's a good paint job. It looks a lot nicer than pink would. 

~Jordan


----------



## Ben

The_Other_One said:


> You guys might remember Pinky...well she's not pink anymore   And yes, you can still see a little bit of the original color.  I couldn't get too much in those circles without putting too much paint on the plastic...  Besides, the camera picks up much more detail than you see...it's really not noticeable.



Wow, you really did a good job. The white is so pure, and looks really nice with the red


----------



## _simon_

JordanII said:


> Cool! I've got Ubuntu. What is the launch bar thing?



gDesklets Starter Bar.

If you've got 7.04 then gDesklets is already installed - > Applications -> Accessories -> gDesklets

To try that bar go to -> Toolbars/Launchers -> StarterBar

Select it then go File -> Run selected desklet.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here is the deviantART link to my first wallpaper:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/55304687/







~Jordan


----------



## The_Other_One

Haha, you know I meant to post that picture in another thread   Oh well...sorry, I shouldn't post right after waking up 

Thanks for the complements


----------



## Shane

The_Other_One said:


> Haha, you know I meant to post that picture in another thread   Oh well...sorry, I shouldn't post right after waking up
> 
> Thanks for the complements



hehe i was thinking "Why did he post it here" 

it looks much better now.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Did you spray paint it? I'm thinking of painting mine, mine looks kind of ugly. 

~Jordan


----------



## dmw2692004

yep..


----------



## Shane

dmw2692004 said:


> yep..



I like your background...do you have a link to it? please


----------



## The_Other_One

JordanII said:


> Did you spray paint it? I'm thinking of painting mine, mine looks kind of ugly.



Yup.  Just tear it apart and paint the portion you want.  This one came out really well also because the base was pink.  If you say try to paint a black computer a light pink, you'd have some real problems


----------



## heyman421

i don't think you'd have any problems

and if you did, you could always spray it white first, and then spray it the color you want


----------



## Rambo

I made some more wallpapers if anyone wants them:


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> I made some more wallpapers if anyone wants them:



ooh! I do! Links?


----------



## The_Other_One

heyman421 said:


> i don't think you'd have any problems
> 
> and if you did, you could always spray it white first, and then spray it the color you want



Yeah...the thing is you have to get enough paint to cover the previous paint, if this is the case...  And in the case of say a black case, you'd really have to soak it.  Besides requiring more paint, it'll just be that much more likely that the paint would being to run or just be too heavy in some places.


----------



## Kabu

Here's my most recent wallpaper...on my new 22" monitor


----------



## Ben

Kabu said:


> Here's my most recent wallpaper...on my new 22" monitor



Wow! Thats what I call wide screen. Do you have an original size link? I've been wanting to get a 22" monitor, and I would like to see how large the res is, and size of desktop, etc etc.


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> ooh! I do! Links?



Click on the image


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Click on the image



Thanks Rambo!


----------



## Kabu

Halian said:


> Wow! Thats what I call wide screen. Do you have an original size link? I've been wanting to get a 22" monitor, and I would like to see how large the res is, and size of desktop, etc etc.



I made the wallpaper, and I can make it any resolution you'd like.  If you like my stuff, you can go to DTF.  I have loads there you can download, and if they are the wrong resolution, I can fix that for you.


----------



## Rambo

Using the new wallpaper I recently made.


----------



## Ben

Kabu said:


> I made the wallpaper, and I can make it any resolution you'd like.  If you like my stuff, you can go to DTF.  I have loads there you can download, and if they are the wrong resolution, I can fix that for you.



I actually meant the original size of the desktop screen-shot, not just the wallpaper. I wanted to see how big the desktop would be if I had a 22" monitor


----------



## Irishwhistle

With all you guys making wallpapers I want to give it a try. As you can see here I'm not the greatest at it. Is there some software that I could use besides GIMP that would do the job better? There is a PC in the house that has Jasc Paint Shop Pro 8 on it. Would it work to put those files on a CD and copy them to my PC (I don't have the disk anymore)? Would PSP even work? Does anyone have any recommendations?

~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

Photoshop. End of discussion.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Photoshop. End of discussion.



If only I had it.  I know that Photoshop is the best but unfortunately I can't really afford it. Any other ideas?

~Jordan


----------



## PabloTeK

Get Elements instead, it should so what you want.


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> If only I had it.  I know that Photoshop is the best but unfortunately I can't really afford it. Any other ideas?
> 
> ~Jordan



The GIMP. Or learn Jasc Paint Shop Pro. I suppose that is a viable alternative.

Anyway, I just got done making another set:


----------



## Irishwhistle

GCR said:


> Get Elements instead, it should so what you want.




Is there anything that I don't have to pay for? I just want it so that I can have fun making wallpapers and stuff. 

~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> Is there anything that I don't have to pay for? I just want it so that I can have fun making wallpapers and stuff.
> 
> ~Jordan



Did you read my post before?



> The GIMP. Or learn Jasc Paint Shop Pro. I suppose that is a viable alternative.
> 
> Anyway, I just got done making another set:



I bet there are loads of great tutorials for the GIMP.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Did you read my post before?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet there are loads of great tutorials for the GIMP.



Oops, sorry, I didn't notice it. Is Photoshop 7 any good (yes, I know it's old but it's inexpensive).

~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> Oops, sorry, I didn't notice it. Is Photoshop 7 any good (yes, I know it's old but it's inexpensive).
> 
> ~Jordan



Hmmm, not sure. You might as well download the Adobe Photoshop trial and see how you get along with it before you go ahead and buy anything.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Hmmm, not sure. You might as well download the Adobe Photoshop trial and see how you get along with it before you go ahead and buy anything.



OK, I'll have to do that.


----------



## Kabu

Halian said:


> I actually meant the original size of the desktop screen-shot, not just the wallpaper. I wanted to see how big the desktop would be if I had a 22" monitor



Sorry 

The first pic has the window open for a 19" monitor, so you can see the difference.  The second pic shows how I can have multiple windows open and still have room to maneuver.  They are both clickable.


----------



## Altanore




----------



## DrCuddles

IMO Dual Montiors rule  Soooo much room to move around in!






Plus when you have 2 monitors you can have your whole workspace in one window and all the controls in another =]


----------



## _simon_

I think they have to be the same size though else they look a bit odd(?) In which case you may as well just get a bigger screen!


----------



## DrCuddles

[email protected] said:


> I think they have to be the same size though else they look a bit odd(?) In which case you may as well just get a bigger screen!



I am planning to, but to be honest at the moment it doesn’t bother me, I am used to it now and am happy until I get a new one


----------



## _simon_

I'm saving for something in the region of a 22" or bigger.

Currently have a 19" LG LCD.

This one looks quite nice: http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?ASU-MM221

Big image: http://images.novatech.co.uk/ev-asu-mm2211.jpg


----------



## Apple2PC

This is my work Mac, I also have a Mac at home.  I use a 20" Cinema display widescreen here.


----------



## Apple2PC

Oh yeah, get the "Led" Out!


----------



## Irishwhistle

How do you like today's OSX Panther Garfield theme?  






~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> How do you like today's OSX Panther Garfield them?



Just get a mac already.

Or OSx86.


----------



## dmw2692004

Rambo said:


> Just get a mac already.
> 
> Or OSx86.



i say OSx86. i love it.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Just get a mac already.
> 
> Or OSx86.



My PC doesn't support OSXx86. That's Windows2K.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## dmw2692004

g4m3rof1337 said:


>



sweet mac, i like it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

dmw2692004 said:


> sweet mac, i like it.




Thanks.


----------



## Irishwhistle

g4m3rof1337 said:


>



Is that a Mac or Flyakite OSX?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Its a mac.


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> Is that a Mac or Flyakite OSX?





g4m3rof1337 said:


> Its a mac.



Hehe, yeah, Flyakite looks nothing close to that


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Hehe, yeah, Flyakite looks nothing close to that



Is Flyakite what you had in that screenshot?


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## dmw2692004

edit: that would be flyakite


----------



## Rambo

g4m3rof1337 said:


>




Looking good.


----------



## Shane

JordanII said:


>



dude that looks  quite nice.
but doesnt your system perform very slow with all those gadgets and mac bars with only 256mb of ram 
only 59mb free


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> Is Flyakite what you had in that screenshot?



Not in my screenshot, no.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> dude that looks  quite nice.
> but doesnt your system perform very slow with all those gadgets and mac bars with only 256mb of ram
> only 59mb free



Oops! there is a mistake in my sig, I use 386Mb of RAM, it runs fine with that. 

~Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Tayl

Well here is a screenshot of my Windows rig taken about 5 minutes a go lol:






Breaks.


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


>



Very nice rambo


----------



## Irishwhistle

Until I get OS X x86 installed.  






~Jordan


----------



## Ben

Update:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Update:



What software is that?


----------



## Rambo

It's so funny watching everyone trying to get the OS X GUI on there XP installation!


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> What software is that?



The theme is just a simple visual style, the Dock is RK launcher, and all the little "gadgets/widgets" are Yahoo widgets. Oh, and the icons I'm using are just a pack I used from Icon Packager, I downloaded them from Deviant Art. 



Rambo said:


> It's so funny watching everyone trying to get the OS X GUI on there XP installation!



I'll get it right someday


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> The theme is just a simple visual style, the Dock is RK launcher, and all the little "gadgets/widgets" are Yahoo widgets. Oh, and the icons I'm using are just a pack I used from Icon Packager, I downloaded them from Deviant Art.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get it right someday



You should use WinMac for the Mac bar.


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


>



Cool! I like the wallpaper!  

~Jordan


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> You should use WinMac for the Mac bar.



I kinda like my visual style better, mainly because of the appearance. WinMac doesn't have an OS X Tiger look to it. It has an older version of OS X which I really don't like.


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> Cool! I like the wallpaper!
> 
> ~Jordan



Thanks. I made it myself.


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


>



Rambo, what program are you using to change the icons? They're cool


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> Rambo, what program are you using to change the icons? They're cool



I use Pixadex. 

Or you can do it the old fashioned way without using 3rd party software.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> I kinda like my visual style better, mainly because of the appearance. WinMac doesn't have an OS X Tiger look to it. It has an older version of OS X which I really don't like.



Here is a bar you could use for the side of windows.  

http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9718

This is what it looks like:






~Jordan


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> Here is a bar you could use for the side of windows.
> 
> http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9718
> 
> This is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



Thanks dude! That's actually really useful


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Thanks dude! That's actually really useful



Here is an icon changer made by the same guy.  

http://www.toms-stuff.net/candyxp

~Jordan


----------



## Ben

Update for today:


----------



## monoman

nice wallpaper halian, where did you get it? got a link?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Windows XP Vista Theme:







~Jordan


----------



## monoman

tihis is my current desktop, with a nice new XP theme i found, and the wallpaper is the first image i've made using photoshop since i've had it. (i'm quite proud of it too, so no criticism please hehe)


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here is an updated XP Vista theme.  Really looks like Vista doesn't it (I don't know about Ultimate though). Hallian, don't bother saying that you don't like the start button, I'm sure you will say it anyway though.  





~Jordan


----------



## Vista

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here is the Vista theme with a sidebar. I also fixed the start button just for you Hallian.  






~Jordan


----------



## Shane

JordanII said:


> Windows XP Vista Theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



where you get the green start menu from?

i like it,Could you give me a link?

thanks


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> where you get the green start menu from?
> 
> i like it,Could you give me a link?
> 
> thanks



Sure, here it is:

http://jonnyw1989.wordpress.com/2007/01/01/vistaxp-by-kol/

~Jordan


----------



## Shane

JordanII said:


> Sure, here it is:
> 
> http://jonnyw1989.wordpress.com/2007/01/01/vistaxp-by-kol/
> 
> ~Jordan



Thanks


----------



## lovely?

Halian said:


> Update for today:



actually yeah that is really nice where can i get it


----------



## [email protected]

my screenshot on xp pro... with an alienware theme


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Ben

monoman said:


> nice wallpaper halian, where did you get it? got a link?





lovely? said:


> actually yeah that is really nice where can i get it



Here you go, guys!


----------



## Irishwhistle

~Jordan


----------



## monoman

thanks halian


----------



## monoman

a couple more of mine:


----------



## Irishwhistle

My latest:






~Jordan


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


>



Wow Rambo, Nice icons


----------



## The_Beast

Where did you get that black ball with the orange spikes monoman


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here is today's (I couldn't pick between two wallpapers so I just posted both of them.)











~Jordan


----------



## Ben




----------



## Twist86

This would be mine...mostly since my neice loves it and I don't really care which background I have.

There She Blows!


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> Wow Rambo, Nice icons



Thanks. I get them from Interfacelift.com.


----------



## monoman

The_Beast said:


> Where did you get that black ball with the orange spikes monoman



on deviant art, somewhere in the *digital art>3-dimensional art* category. theres some really nice wallpapers in this section:


----------



## Tayl

How on earth do you search deviant art via your resolution now? I mean normally I would select 1280 x 1024 in a drop down list but now it doesn't look like you can do that ???

Breaks.


----------



## monoman

I'm not sure if thats possible - I couldn't find on an option in the settings or in the 'customise' menu. maybe there is some option available after subscription?


----------



## lovely?

hey guys got a newby question. when i press print screen where does the image go?


----------



## Ben

lovely? said:


> hey guys got a newby question. when i press print screen where does the image go?



It doesn't go anywhere until you want it to.

Basically, you go into Paint, then click "Edit" and click paste from the drop down menu. Or, you go into paint and you can press Ctrl+v on the keyboard.


----------



## lovely?

oh thanks im about to post up my desktop thaat YOU happened to give to me. irony?

 thanks halian


----------



## lovely?

that picture is EXTREMELY vivid in 1024/768 it looks great i think you have it stretched a little thin on yours halian lol


----------



## Rambo

Found another cool wallpaper! 

Messy:






Clean:


----------



## hpi

Newest one:


----------



## Shane

My latest.

What ya all think?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> My latest.
> 
> What ya all think?



Cool wallpaper! I that the Zune theme?


----------



## Shane

JordanII said:


> Cool wallpaper! I that the Zune theme?



Thanks,

Yes its Zune theme ...i never get bored of Zune theme.


----------



## DaveTaylor




----------



## Shane

DaveTaylor said:


>



quite nice 

your trash could do with emptying


----------



## DaveTaylor

Lol all it has is .desktop icons in it, and oh the pidgin source atfer i compiled it so ye  but thank you xD


----------



## Irishwhistle

DaveTaylor said:


>



I like that KDE menu button with the Apple logo.


----------



## DaveTaylor

The theme goes very well with the background I think, ordered new laptop so I will get a compiz/beryl shot for you lot soon


----------



## hotchevymanzach

how do i take a snap shot of the desktop not with a camera


----------



## monoman

nice wallpaper dave! looks like my dad 

I just installed some nice new icons, but something weird has happened to my start menu. the width of the right hand column seems to have been decreased for some reason:







anyone know how I can change this?


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Found another cool wallpaper!
> 
> Messy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean:



Nice! Reminds me of weezer for some reason...Maybe because of the Buddy Holly song, i dunno


----------



## monoman

> how do i take a snap shot of the desktop not with a camera



-press the print screen button (Prt Scr)
-open paint and go to edit>paste
-save image as - yourimage.jpg (select file types .jpg)
-got to www.imageshack.us click browse and select image
-click host and copy a link to your post...

et voila!


----------



## Irishwhistle

DaveTaylor said:


> The theme goes very well with the background I think, ordered new laptop so I will get a compiz/beryl shot for you lot soon



Cool!  I never got Beryl to work on my old comp, it was too slow.


----------



## monoman




----------



## Irishwhistle

Here is today's desktop with a wallpaper I made in GIMP:






~Jordan


----------



## monoman

cool background, nice effort!


----------



## Irishwhistle

monoman said:


> cool background, nice effort!



Thanks!


----------



## Shane

Changed my background again


----------



## monoman

thats really nice too, I always have trouble finding good (unedited) photos of nature and stuff. I suppose I could take them myself but I'm not exactly a pro photographer!


----------



## Irishwhistle

~Jordan


----------



## kof2000




----------



## Vampiric Rouge

Haha, I like that JordanII.


----------



## hotchevymanzach

thankx


----------



## hotchevymanzach

http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p272/hotchevymanzach/postdekstop.jpg


----------



## monoman

what is that thing called again for getting the mac toolbar on XP? kite OS or something?


----------



## 4NGU$

i had fly a kite os but it was kinda slow


----------



## Ben

Todays desktop:


----------



## monoman

here is mine for the day:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Vampiric Rouge said:


> Haha, I like that JordanII.





There is a theme package called Flyakite OSX, but I use WinOSX. Another option is the Tiger or Panther .msstyle theme which you can download here.

~Jordan


----------



## _simon_

My current:


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


> My current:



Nice mate 

Is that Ubuntu with a changed theme?


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice mate
> 
> Is that Ubuntu with a changed theme?



Ubuntu 7.04

gDesklets StarterBar.
Razer (as in www.razerzone.com) logo in place of distributor logo.
Mist Controls
White Windows
Blended Window Borders
Snowish Icons


----------



## Irishwhistle

I found a cool wallpaper:







~Jordan


----------



## monoman

JordanII said:


> I found a cool wallpaper:
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



yeh thats really nice, theme goes well too


----------



## Irishwhistle

monoman said:


> yeh thats really nice, theme goes well too



What theme? That's just the default Vista theme.

~Jordan


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> What theme? That's just the default Vista theme.
> 
> ~Jordan



Yeah, and he's saying it goes nicely with Vista. Because it's a nice wallpaper, with a good theme


----------



## monoman

ah I forgot that the taskbar was semi transparent...
In that shot the wallpaper behind it makes it look a dark blue colour, which matches the light blue of the wallpaper.
I never used vista myself, so I just go by the pics I see of it, and people have all kinds of themes


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Yeah, and he's saying it goes nicely with Vista. Because it's a nice wallpaper, with a good theme



Oh, I use XP on my comp and that's what I've been posting pics of and the last one I posted was a laptop, not my desktop. 

~Jordan


----------



## monoman

here is a background I made in photoshop today, just getting used to that program, so many settings. this is still a work in progress though.
what you think?


----------



## Irishwhistle

How do you like the wallpaper? 






~Jordan


----------



## Kristy

Here's mine.


----------



## K3rupt

Heres Mine, How good is it aye!! haha


----------



## Irishwhistle

I think that according to the rules that can't be posted.

~Jordan


----------



## ADE

K3rupt said:


> Heres Mine, How good is it aye!! haha



No objection to that


----------



## K3rupt

JordanII said:


> I think that according to the rules that can't be posted.
> 
> ~Jordan



Are you gay?

Grow up, its not pornography, Its not revealing, Well, it is, But you cant see anything.


----------



## Irishwhistle

K3rupt said:


> Are you gay?
> 
> Grow up, its not pornography, Its not revealing, Well, it is, But you cant see anything.



NO! I'm just talking about forum rules, okay.

~Jordan


----------



## kof2000

thats was remotely funny....


----------



## Irishwhistle

Okay, never mind, I give up.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

JordanII said:


> Okay, never mind, I give up.



There was no pornography involved.
 But saying 'thats against forum rules' at the beach wont get you far with the ladies.
 Since thats kind of the style now...
Lol.


----------



## Irishwhistle

g4m3rof1337 said:


> There was no pornography involved.
> But saying 'thats against forum rules' at the beach wont get you far with the ladies.
> Since thats kind of the style now...
> Lol.



Hmm, I guess I don't really like the style.

~Jordan


----------



## _simon_

Wait till you turn 14, then you'll have 100's of wallpapers with scantily clad women (or men depending on which way you swing) lol

Seriously, I've never been into using people as wallpaper either.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I am 14 and catholic. 

 I dont have any girl wallpapers.



 But a lot of adults say I am very mature for my age. 
 By judging my actions and views on stuff.


----------



## kof2000

you dont know what you're missing  as an old friend's sayin " all men watches porn, if a guy tells you he doesnt watch porn then he is lying " xD


----------



## Kabu

I'm female...and I don't find it to be pornographic or offensive.

If you think that is porn, I have a list of a few websites you may want to stay away from...LOL


----------



## Tayl

Kabu said:


> I'm female...and I don't find it to be pornographic or offensive.
> 
> If you think that is porn, I have a list of a few websites you may want to stay away from...LOL



Rofl! Now that made me laugh  Although I don't want to know why you were on them in the first place lol.

Breaks.


----------



## Irishwhistle

~Jordan


----------



## kof2000

Breaks said:


> Rofl! Now that made me laugh  Although I don't want to know why you were on them in the first place lol.
> 
> Breaks.



since when are girls not allowed to watch porn? there are playboy then gotta have playgirl too haha.


----------



## Tayl

kof2000 said:


> since when are girls not allowed to watch porn? there are playboy then gotta have playgirl too haha.



I have no quarrals with females watching pornography. I assumed she mean't something out of this world disgusting. A german website springs to mind that some a'hole at college thought it would be funny to load on EVERYONES login while we were out to lunch. Gah... I'll never look at a bath tub the same again after seeing what this woman had done in it.. urgh I shudder just thinking about it. I'm going to go throw up now


----------



## ducis

JordanII said:


> Okay, never mind, I give up.


im with you  
its porn and its against forum rules the only reason this thread hasn't already been closed is because its so popular


----------



## Irishwhistle

firsttimebuilder said:


> im with you
> its porn and its against forum rules the only reason this thread hasn't already been closed is because its so popular



I'm glad you agree.


----------



## ducis

nm that was taking things to far


----------



## Irishwhistle

Now everyone, could you please just stop talking about this. 

~Jordan


----------



## Tayl

Why do you have to be a sex addict to appreciate a great looking body? Granted I bet none of us here look at that body for it's artistic values. But still, that is hardly considered as pornographic material. I mean, no breast, nipple, front or rear openings are on show. It's no different to a guy standing with his back to you wearing only boxers. I mean, when I walk around my house in my undies and people see the back of me they don't think I'm shooting some xxx movie in my room . But then of course I'm sure all people have a different opinion on what counts for explicit material and what doesn't.

Breaks.

*:: Edit ::*

My apologies. I'm just intrigued by your reactions / opinions.


----------



## Ben

EDIT:

I'm sorry, but I am really amused by your "conversation", Especially Jordans side of it.

All in all, if you want to continue to discuss this, go off into your PM box and send a message(Though its pointless). This is Desktop screenshot thread. Not off topic.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


>



Cool! I like that wallpaper. Would you mind posting a link to the icons you use? I've been looking all over for some good OS X like icons. Thanks!

~Jordan


----------



## Kabu

Hey guys, let's keep on topic...we don't want anyone upset and we should respect people's opinions.

@ Halian - I like your desktop.  It's crisp and clean...


The pic is clickable...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Kabu said:


> I'm female...and I don't find it to be pornographic or offensive.
> 
> If you think that is porn, I have a list of a few websites you may want to stay away from...LOL



Lol.


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> Cool! I like that wallpaper. Would you mind posting a link to the icons you use? I've been looking all over for some good OS X like icons. Thanks!
> 
> ~Jordan



Thanks dude.

As for the icons, I found them from Deviant art, but I don't remember where. I know I had found them in the Icon Packager category(Thats the program I am using).



Kabu said:


> @ Halian - I like your desktop.  It's crisp and clean...




Thanks!


----------



## monoman

LoL you lot might as well find a porn forum or something to talk about this!

heres today's:


----------



## K3rupt

haha, Ease up mate, You dont need to get so Defensive.


----------



## monoman

hahaha you misunderstood me. I was joking.
I think it's funny that everyones going wild because someone has a picture of a half-naked girl as their wallpaper....
lol so what!


----------



## _simon_

Kabu said:


> I'm female...and I don't find it to be pornographic or offensive.
> 
> If you think that is porn, I have a list of a few websites you may want to stay away from...LOL



Um.. I think I need to know what these websites are, just in case I accidentally go to one you know 

Back on topic, my 454 wallpapers are going to have to be deleted tomorrow when my new 22" screen comes as they are all 1280x1024 and it's 1680x1050!


----------



## patrickv

kof2000 said:


> you dont know what you're missing  as an old friend's sayin " all men watches porn, if a guy tells you he doesnt watch porn then he is lying " xD



wow, im really missing out on stuff. yeah kof2000 is right. that is very true. 
whoever says he doesn't is lying


----------



## patrickv

buy anyways let's get back to the thread. i will post my LENOVO THINKPAD laptop's desktop up in a while..cheers


----------



## Kornowski

> If you think that is porn, I have a list of a few websites you may want to stay away from...LOL



 lol!

I'll post my desktop up later...


----------



## cuffless

i decided to reinstall xp and dual boot linux instead. it makes simple things that i use seem complicated


----------



## K3rupt

> Originally Posted by Kabu  View Post
> I'm female...and I don't find it to be pornographic or offensive.
> 
> If you think that is porn, I have a list of a few websites you may want to stay away from...LOL



That would have to be in the funniest things i have ever read.

LOVE IT.

haha, its funny, im sorry everybody for posting my desktop up and having people saying its porn *POINTS AT JORDAN*

But you have to admit, it was Funny the whole Debate goin on....

Ok, Im done lol.

K3rupt.


----------



## patrickv

here you go


----------



## Ben

Ahhhhh! 1024x 768! I can't stand it!


----------



## Kornowski

Nice theme Pat! 
lol, What res do you run Halian?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Nice theme Pat!
> lol, What res do you run Halian?



1280x1024


----------



## _simon_

Halian said:


> 1280x1024



We're almost at the stage where that's considered small or large, which ever way you look at it!


----------



## Kornowski

> 1280x1024


 Same here


----------



## Kabu

K3rupt said:


> That would have to be in the funniest things i have ever read.



Everyone has a hobby...


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Ahhhhh! 1024x 768! I can't stand it!



theres nothing wrong with 1024x768 

i cant stand anything else.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> 1280x1024



I just started using that, it's a lot better. 

~Jordan


----------



## monoman

I've noticed alot of people with the mac toolbar posting on here. How many of you are actually running macs, and how many running XP/vista using fly a kite OSX or something similar?


----------



## Irishwhistle

monoman said:


> I've noticed alot of people with the mac toolbar posting on here. How many of you are actually running macs, and how many running XP/vista using fly a kite OSX or something similar?



This is a Mac:






This is a very bad Mac imitation done by Windows with Flyakite:






I wish someone could get the imitation right.


~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

monoman said:


> I've noticed alot of people with the mac toolbar posting on here. How many of you are actually running macs, and how many running XP/vista using fly a kite OSX or something similar?



This is a regular PC running Mac OS X:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> This is a regular PC running Mac OS X:



 I was just laughing about that wallpaper yesterday, I saw it on interfacelift.com.

~Jordan


----------



## kof2000

BEFORE:




AFTER:





now with more pixels


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

is this the longest thread lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

kof2000 said:


> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now with more pixels



How beautiful, I just love your wallpaper. It's so............... Black!  lol

~Jordan


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I took two pictures of my phones wallpaper.

One kind of looks like Mac OS X with the tool bar.
 But I like the default one.


----------



## Ben

kof2000 said:


> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now with more pixels



If only we all had nice desktops like you. Such unique taste


----------



## Irishwhistle

I got DSL to work in MSVPC2007. Here it is:






~Jordan


----------



## patrickv

Halian said:


> Ahhhhh! 1024x 768! I can't stand it!



thats my laptop, the res can't go higher, but my home pc is 1280x1024


----------



## _simon_




----------



## kof2000

Halian said:


> If only we all had nice desktops like you. Such unique taste



it is my work computer so i wouldn't wanna put a fat lady with a thong on it.


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


>



nice mate...i like the dock


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> nice mate...i like the dock



Thank you 

My new 22" widescreen 

Dock is just gDesklets StarterBar with all the crappy animation turned off.


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


> Thank you
> 
> My new 22" widescreen
> 
> Dock is just gDesklets StarterBar with all the crappy animation turned off.



ahh so it came then 

Simon have you tried Mac osx x86?


----------



## _simon_

Yep, came at about 4:40PM today, such a long time to wait!! (I ordered it yesterday  )

Nope, not tried OSX.


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


>



Damn it looks so nice 

Mate do you know where i can at least get icons for windows that look the best look alike of those Mac ones


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> Damn it looks so nice
> 
> Mate do you know where i can at least get icons for windows that look the best look alike of those Mac ones



Even better yet get Linux with Gnome. It can be customized to look and act exactly like Mac. 

~Jordan


----------



## Shane

JordanII said:


> Even better yet get Linux with Gnome. It can be customized to look and act exactly like Mac.
> 
> ~Jordan



i would but linux isnt any good for me because i game and the games i play do not work in linux


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> i would but linux isnt any good for me because i game and the games i play do not work in linux



You can always make a small partition for it. I like playing around with Gnome because there is so much you can do with it.

~Jordan


----------



## GabeIsGone




----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> Damn it looks so nice
> 
> Mate do you know where i can at least get icons for windows that look the best look alike of those Mac ones



Hahaha those ones are custom. I got them from InterFacelift.com and they're called YetiBox. 

But DeviantArt and InterFacelift are the places to go if you want custom icons.


----------



## Smartty

I was just wondering what everyone thought of Norton Systemworks 2004 and Norton internet secturity. Norton products worked on our old pentuim 2 pretty well, so just trying to figure out if they have stayed with their reliablity.


----------



## Ben

Smartty said:


> I was just wondering what everyone thought of Norton Systemworks 2004 and Norton internet secturity. Norton products worked on our old pentuim 2 pretty well, so just trying to figure out if they have stayed with their reliablity.



Wrong topic. General Software is where you would want to post


----------



## Irishwhistle

I got Beryl on Ubuntu and it is loaded with effects. 






~Jordan


----------



## cuffless

looks really good


----------



## dmw2692004




----------



## Takkun




----------



## Irishwhistle

cuffless said:


> looks really good



Thanks! I'm crazy about those effects. 

~Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle

*New Emerald Beryl Theme*

I didn't really feel like starting a whole new thread for this and I didn't know where else to post it. I just made a Beryl Emerald theme called "VistaX". It is meant to look like a mix of Vista and Mac OS X. *THIS ONLY WORKS ON LINUX*. Well, Here it is:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/56180813/






What do think?


~Jordan


----------



## PabloTeK

Looks very good, I might try that on my Dell, it runs Ubuntu now that Dell support it.


----------



## Irishwhistle

GCR said:


> Looks very good, I might try that on my Dell, it runs Ubuntu now that Dell support it.



Cool! Tell me if it works.

~Jordan


----------



## PabloTeK

I will do, when I get Beryl running, the ATi drivers are a real issue on this. X1300 Pro you see.


----------



## Irishwhistle

GCR said:


> I will do, when I get Beryl running, the ATi drivers are a real issue on this. X1300 Pro you see.



The only way I could get my GeForce driver installed was by going to System>Preferences>Desktop Effects. Then click "Enable Desktop Effects". It should then give you the option to install your graphics card driver. Then all you have to do is install Beryl and Emerald. You can find Beryl in Applications>Add/Remove Programs. Then you will have to install Emerald with a terminal.

~Jordan


----------



## PabloTeK

Saved that to my notes, cheers.


----------



## Burgerbob

Too bad Beryl doesnt like AMD64! it takes away all of my window borders and doesnt let me see my Terminal. Oh well, small price to pay.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Burgerbob said:


> Too bad Beryl doesnt like AMD64! it takes away all of my window borders and doesnt let me see my Terminal. Oh well, small price to pay.



I was having the same problem until someone on the Ubuntu forums told me this



> sudo gedit
> 
> /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the “Device” section: add these lines to it and save.
> 
> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
> Option "RenderAccel" "True"
> Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
> Option "backingstore" "True"
> Option "TripleBuffer" "True"
> Reply With Quote



It worked for me with my AMD Sempron 3100+, it should work for you.

*By the way GCR*, the above method that I told you about should not be tried on less than 512MB of RAM.If the screen goes white after applying don't panic, just hit Control+Alt+F2. This will go to a terminal and then type your user name and password if necessary. Type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop". Then type "startx".

~Jordan


----------



## PabloTeK

I've got 1GB so there's no worry. Might get the 64Bit version of Ubuntu instead.


----------



## Irishwhistle

GCR said:


> I've got 1GB so there's no worry. Might get the 64Bit version of Ubuntu instead.



OK


----------



## Shane

Update


----------



## monoman

nice, fractals are very cool check this site for more:

http://exoteric.roach.org/bg/index.html


----------



## Shane

monoman said:


> nice, fractals are very cool check this site for more:
> 
> http://exoteric.roach.org/bg/index.html



thanks,Theres some nice backgrounds on that site


----------



## Irishwhistle

How do you like my chunky icons? 












Somehow the corner of the cube got messed up in the screenshot. Oh well, it looks good when it is actually rotating.


~Jordan


----------



## monoman

WOW! a bit too chunky for my liking I'm afraid. 

I like the setup though, what version of linux is that on, I never used linux before but I'm planning to dual boot redhat and vista, if I ever get round to buying a new PC.

seems to me open source is the way forward, and I'm eager to learn.


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> How do you like my chunky icons?



You need to change the font size if you want them that big.

Desktop of the day:


----------



## monoman

here is my desktop of the day:


----------



## Irishwhistle

monoman said:


> WOW! a bit too chunky for my liking I'm afraid.
> 
> I like the setup though, what version of linux is that on, I never used linux before but I'm planning to dual boot redhat and vista, if I ever get round to buying a new PC.
> 
> seems to me open source is the way forward, and I'm eager to learn.



Ubuntu Linux 7.04


> You need to change the font size if you want them that big.



I don't really want them that big anyway. I was just playing around with the settings.

~Jordan


----------



## Ben




----------



## Travo925

You people and your faux macs. Ya'll should go grow a pair and splurge for a real one:


----------



## monoman

Mamamia!


----------



## _simon_

Felt that this paper suited widescreen better than my previous one.


----------



## Ben

Latest:


----------



## Rambo

Euughh! Halian - change it quick!


----------



## DaveTaylor




----------



## g4m3rof1337

Travo925 said:


> You people and your faux macs. Ya'll should go grow a pair and splurge for a real one:



Looks identical to Rambo's.


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Euughh! Halian - change it quick!



lol. I'm just trying somethin new 

EDIT:
Changed upon request


----------



## Rambo

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Looks identical to Rambo's.



Ssshhhhhh! 



Halian said:


> lol. I'm just trying somethin new
> 
> EDIT:
> Changed upon request



Ahhh - much better!


----------



## patrickv

hahah..faux macs..lol.
anyways i've never used one, am just waiting for that day to use a real MAC


----------



## lovely?

i like this fractal alot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## K3rupt

Ok, Well, i would be the person with that *Nude* Girl on my picture acording to some people.

So i decided to update my Desktop...
Vista Theme Ftw


----------



## K3rupt

lovely? said:


> i like this fractal alot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





LOL!!! AT the Dll Errors list... Bad Luck.. haha.


----------



## RoyaL-TigeR

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


I'm a little bit obsessed with black and white. =]


----------



## monoman

lol nothing wrong with keeping it simple, I'm a little partial to simple black and white too. not today though


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is one of my newer ones:





Bob


----------



## Travo925

I dig that wallpaper, vroom. Do you think you could PM/email/post a link to that image?


----------



## Burgerbob

My new Ubuntu setup-


----------



## DaveTaylor




----------



## INTELCRAZY

DaveTaylor said:


>



I like that, pretty cool


----------



## GabeIsGone

DaveTaylor said:


>



link plz??


----------



## Rambo

Got a new one


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Got a new one



Wow Rambo. That's crazy. I happen to be listening to the exact same song


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> Wow Rambo. That's crazy. I happen to be listening to the exact same song



That's because we have great music taste


----------



## Wilsonator

Heres mine.


You may remember my old one, here.


----------



## lovely?

[/IMG]

i like this one, i think im finally set for awhile... (yes it does have a bit of a fractal flare stfu   )


----------



## monoman

GabeIsGone said:


> link plz??


 yeh can you please post a link for that wallpaper, very nice indeed


----------



## Ben

There you go guys 

Link


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> There you go guys
> 
> Link



They're talking about DaveTaylor's wallpaper I think...


----------



## monoman

Yeah we were, never mind I think someone wanted that one anyway thanks


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> They're talking about DaveTaylor's wallpaper I think...



Yep, my mistake. I just thought he was referring to Travo's post.



Travo925 said:


> I dig that wallpaper, vroom. Do you think you could PM/email/post a link to that image?


----------



## monoman




----------



## Rambo

A brilliant wall I found today:


----------



## Shadowhunter

What do ya think?


----------



## Shane

Shadowhunter said:


> What do ya think?



not bad...although i dont like the start menu bar that much because it looks nothing like Vistas

if you have windowblinds try this....look at the preview

http://www.crystalxp.net/news/en73-vista-1-4-jemaho-windowblinds.htm.html


----------



## kof2000

can tell it isn't true vista because of the xp-ish rubbish can


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> A brilliant wall I found today:



You finally found those?  I could've sworn I've seen you use those. I have at least 10 of those wallpapers in different colors.

Like right now, I'm using this one:


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> You finally found those?  I could've sworn I've seen you use those. I have at least 10 of those wallpapers in different colors.
> 
> Like right now, I'm using this one:



Lol, no, I only just found them on DeviantArt yesterday!


----------



## Hillsdale

It sweet, you guys have the crazyest backgrounds lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> A brilliant wall I found today:



Could you post that wallpaper? It's awesome! Thanks!

~Jordan


----------



## kof2000




----------



## Irishwhistle

kof2000 said:


>



 I had a screen saver like that. The only way to exit it was by hitting Ctrl, nothing else exited it. 

Here is my desktop. The resolution is 1280-1024 (as big as it gets). I made the wallpaper in Photoshop CS3.







~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> Could you post that wallpaper? It's awesome! Thanks!
> 
> ~Jordan



Sure.


http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/1534/grey1200eb2.jpg


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/1534/grey1200eb2.jpg



Thanks!


----------



## patrickv

Hey JordanII very nice wallpaper, i like it. Photoshop has some cool filters...


----------



## patrickv

I installed sabayon in VMWARE for my friend,here it is :


----------



## bptba93

Here's my 1280x1024 scaled down by 50%


----------



## Wilsonator

Heres mine, scaled down to fit on the forum.


----------



## lochstar360

*my desktop*

Hi like my desktop  I have a custom built pc

PLEASE VISIT http://www.lochstar360.789mb.com/mydesktop.jpg AND GIVE ME FEEDBACK IF U LIKE IT






3x 750gb SATA drives + 2 x 1 TB External Drives
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra
8gb RAM
Dual Boot - Windows Vista Ultimate, Windows XP
Blu Ray Drive


----------



## Violent 777

wilsonator, are you actually using windows vista, or is that just your wallpaper? Your screenshot looks like your just using the windows vista theme =P


----------



## Rambo

lochstar360 said:


> Hi like my desktop  I have a custom built pc
> 
> PLEASE VISIT http://www.lochstar360.789mb.com/mydesktop.jpg AND GIVE ME FEEDBACK IF U LIKE IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x 750gb SATA drives + 2 x 1 TB External Drives
> NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra
> 8gb RAM
> Dual Boot - Windows Vista Ultimate, Windows XP
> Blu Ray Drive



Could you possibly have any _*more *_icons on your desktop?


----------



## Wilsonator

Violent 777 said:


> wilsonator, are you actually using windows vista, or is that just your wallpaper? Your screenshot looks like your just using the windows vista theme =P



Its real 

No, really its xp, the theme and patch needed to install it can be found here.

The icons can be found here

You need icon tweaker to use the icons.

And the wallpaper can be found here

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ben

> Could you possibly have any _*more *_icons on your desktop?



He could if he made them smaller 



Rambo said:


>



Heh. I think I have that wallpaper somewhere...anyways, here's an update:


----------



## Irishwhistle

lochstar360 said:


> Hi like my desktop  I have a custom built pc
> 
> PLEASE VISIT http://www.lochstar360.789mb.com/mydesktop.jpg AND GIVE ME FEEDBACK IF U LIKE IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x 750gb SATA drives + 2 x 1 TB External Drives
> NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra
> 8gb RAM
> Dual Boot - Windows Vista Ultimate, Windows XP
> Blu Ray Drive





I found a really cool program called Vistart. It makes your XP start menu look exactly like the Vista one. When I have time I'll post a screen shot.

~Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle

~Jordan


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Heres my latest



You're really attached to that Zune theme aren't you?


----------



## statue12

Nevakonaza said:


> Heres my latest



Where did you get that wallpaper from and also how did you make your start bar orange.


----------



## Geoff

Havent posted mine in a while, so here I go:


----------



## Ben

statue12 said:


> Where did you get that wallpaper from and also how did you make your start bar orange.



It's just a basic Windows Visual Style. You can download it here 

EDIT:

Hey Omega, What size monitor are you using?


----------



## statue12

I got the new taskbar now thanks, any ideas where i can get that wallpaper from.


----------



## Rambo




----------



## vroom_skies

How many post do you have in this thread Rambo?
We don't need to know every single background you have lol.


----------



## Irishwhistle

I finally got it right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
















What do you think? 

~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> I finally got it right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ~Jordan



Wow. Very impressive. How did you get the toolbar across the top?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Wow. Very impressive. How did you get the toolbar across the top?



The toolbar is mcbar. I just got Windows Blinds installed so now th title bars are exactly like Mac. They even pull up into the title bars. 

~Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle

~Jordan


----------



## 5starscomputer

[KoG]^wEaZel - nice very clean


----------



## 5starscomputer

lochstar360 ...  wow  too many icons


----------



## lovely?

lol nice jordan


----------



## patrickv

so i manage to port BERYL to windows...lol..wonder how i did it ?...lol


----------



## statue12

How did you manage to do that.


----------



## patrickv

it's all in the BRAINS


----------



## PabloTeK

Does anyone else here use BitTorrent to download Linux or is it only me?


----------



## patrickv

i use it


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> so i manage to port BERYL to windows...lol..wonder how i did it ?...lol



Would you mind building an installer for it? That would be great.

~Jordan


----------



## patrickv

Hey JordanII i was just kiding. There's no such thing for windows.Below are the links
Beryl on windows
http://digg.com/linux_unix/Beryl_on_Windows

and the infamous cube i am using is called YODM (Yet another desktop Manager)
http://chsalmon.club.fr/index.php?en/Yod-m-3d-about

fooled you eh ?!!!!
but i have to say it's worh getting YODM.it's cool program
hope you like it


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> Hey JordanII i was just kiding. There's no such thing for windows.Below are the links
> Beryl on windows
> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Beryl_on_Windows
> 
> and the infamous cube i am using is called YODM (Yet another desktop Manager)
> http://chsalmon.club.fr/index.php?en/Yod-m-3d-about
> 
> fooled you eh ?!!!!
> but i have to say it's worh getting YODM.it's cool program
> hope you like it



 I am trying to get some effects for my Mac (like) desktop. I'll have to try that. Thanks!

~Jordan


----------



## whiteleechris

Here is mine!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


View attachment 1945


----------



## monoman

Jordan, when you use that mac toolbar on windows, do you still get all those effects when you minimize windows etc?

you are running windows aren't you? XP or vista?


----------



## Irishwhistle

monoman said:


> Jordan, when you use that mac toolbar on windows, do you still get all those effects when you minimize windows etc?
> 
> you are running windows aren't you? XP or vista?



Yeah, I just hid the default Windows toolbar.

~Jordan


----------



## Shane

After re-installing windows and putting all my apps & games back on 

Nice clean look


----------



## Irishwhistle

I put a download of my Mac theme here.

~Jordan


----------



## kof2000




----------



## Irishwhistle

kof2000 said:


>



Aha! I suspect OS X x86!


----------



## bptba93

Wilsonator said:


> Heres mine, scaled down to fit on the forum.



This might be old, but he's using the theme. Look at the wireless at the bottom right, it's XP's icon.


----------



## patrickv

bptba93 said:


> This might be old, but he's using the theme. Look at the wireless at the bottom right, it's XP's icon.



didn't i see this some pages back ?


----------



## patrickv

everybody knows i don't like ubuntu, but i pimped out my desktop to be like the HUMAN theme...nice eh ?


----------



## Rambo

patrickv said:


> everybody knows i don't like ubuntu, but i pimped out my desktop to be like the HUMAN theme...nice eh ?



You just need to put the taskbar at the top now


----------



## patrickv

Hey Rambo, don't worry i placed it at the top.but i removed the human theme and turned windows into SLED10...lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

Remember this? 






~Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## dmw2692004

JordanII said:


>



wtf m8?


----------



## Irishwhistle

dmw2692004 said:


> wtf m8?


It's this.


~Jordan


----------



## _simon_

For a change, here's my desk rather than desktop, although you can see that anyway.

Hoping to get a bigger desk soon.


----------



## xBoom

Here's my Vista desktop (it's a pretty big file 1.13MB PNG format)..
NOTE: The background is animated (using Windows DreamScene, a Windows Ultimate Extras item).




Widescreen 16:10

Vista desktops are very few.


----------



## patrickv

hey SIMON, nice workspace !!!..pretty neat unlike mine


----------



## _simon_

patrickv said:


> hey SIMON, nice workspace !!!..pretty neat unlike mine



Might be neat but the black desk attracts dust like crazy, that's the main reason that I'm looking for a new one!


----------



## Apathetic

Can you dl vista theme'd icons anywhere?


----------



## patrickv

Apathetic said:


> Can you dl vista theme'd icons anywhere?



go here
http://www.vistaico.com/
or you can just download the whole VISTA TRANSFORMATION PACK

remember google is your friend


----------



## patrickv

or here (totally forgot that i got my pack there)
http://www.joejoe.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=219


----------



## microchipper

i like my start menu best


----------



## ducis

JordanII said:


> Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



AHHHHH MODs take it away take it aways


----------



## Shane

microchipper said:


> i like my start menu best



Nice


----------



## cuffless

i learnt how to make grunge sigs today and thaught id make a background out of it. its not great.


----------



## Irishwhistle

firsttimebuilder said:


> AHHHHH MODs take it away take it aways



Why? I thought you liked Windows.  Maybe you would rather see this? 






All I can remember about System 7 is the ugly looks and Crystal Quest.

~Jordan


----------



## ADE

firsttimebuilder said:


> AHHHHH MODs take it away take it aways



took what away?


----------



## Irishwhistle

ADE said:


> took what away?



Notice that he said "take". For some reason he wanted the mods to remove my lovely purple Mac OS 8 desktop.  I wonder why? 

~Jordan


----------



## ducis

I have bad memories of that thing you can an OS


----------



## Irishwhistle

firsttimebuilder said:


> I have bad memories of that thing you can an OS





It was an OS, it is not anymore. lol  I was just using it today.


~Jordan


----------



## ducis

JordanII said:


> It was an OS, it is not anymore. lol  I was just using it today.
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



what where you doing on it-view your trash??


----------



## Irishwhistle

firsttimebuilder said:


> I have bad memories of that thing you can an OS





It was an OS, it is not anymore. I don't even have it, that was just Windows. I themed it that way just for you. I knew that you would appreciate it.  Just for you, here are some more screen shots! 

















lol 


~Jordan


----------



## ducis

why must you torment me with recreations of the past


----------



## jasonz

This is nothing fancy, but I finally got Vista Ultimate


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> It was an OS, it is not anymore. I don't even have it, that was just Windows. I themed it that way just for you. I knew that you would appreciate it.  Just for you, here are some more screen shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



I have an old Mac which looks exactly like that interface but in colour! Man - it still works today, and is about 20 years old xD


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> I have an old Mac which looks exactly like that interface but in colour! Man - it still works today, and is about 20 years old xD



I had an old Windows 3.1 notebook made by NCR (National Cash Register) that worked fine. It would be working fine, except I tore it apart and never put it back together.  lol

~Jordan


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


>



Nice! The part on the left of the wallpaper should be blurred a bit in my opinion.

~Jordan


----------



## Shane

My latest


----------



## K3rupt

Nevakonaza said:


> My latest



Quite Nice.

Like your start bar.


----------



## Shane

K3rupt said:


> Quite Nice.
> 
> Like your start bar.



Thanks, i like it


----------



## speedyink

Heres my new laptop's desktop


----------



## Shane

speedyink said:


> Heres my new laptop's desktop



Sweet desktop background mate...could you possibly post it up for me?

Thanks


----------



## The_Other_One

OK, I probably posted this once before, but I know my mac's desktop has changed slightly


----------



## kof2000

milk! it does your body good!


----------



## AcerGuy

Here are my 2 Desktops,from my Vista pc and my XP pc


----------



## Irishwhistle

The_Other_One said:


> OK, I probably posted this once before, but I know my mac's desktop has changed slightly



You really need to add more to your launcher and remove some stuff from your desktop. 







~Jordan


----------



## tlarkin

The_Other_One said:


> OK, I probably posted this once before, but I know my mac's desktop has changed slightly



is that NYC?  Thats a sweet pic

kof2000

You got an obsession with the asian persuasian?  I don't blame ya, meant some beautiful asian women in my life, though they all ended up being very high maintenence, just my experience.


----------



## speedyink

Nevakonaza said:


> Sweet desktop background mate...could you possibly post it up for me?
> 
> Thanks



http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/01205_cloudcover_1440x900.jpg

There ya go.  Check out the site a bit, there are a ton of amazing backgrounds at many resolutions.


----------



## _simon_




----------



## kof2000

widescreen wallpapers are hard to come by so i just snap whatevers on there.


----------



## Shane

speedyink said:


> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/01205_cloudcover_1440x900.jpg
> 
> There ya go.  Check out the site a bit, there are a ton of amazing backgrounds at many resolutions.



Thanks alot mate


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


>



Very nice mate...could you post that wallpaper up for me?

cheers


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice mate...could you post that wallpaper up for me?
> 
> cheers



Sure. http://www.aqua-soft.org/board/showthread.php?t=43542 

- Rambo.


----------



## PabloTeK

Ta Rambo, looks very nice


----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


> Sure. http://www.aqua-soft.org/board/showthread.php?t=43542
> 
> - Rambo.



Thanks alot mate


----------



## kof2000

when i ran a p4 3ghz osx detected as 3.6ghz.


----------



## Shane

kof2000 said:


> when i ran a p4 3ghz osx detected as 3.6ghz.



hmm thats wierd


----------



## Rambo

kof2000 said:


> when i ran a p4 3ghz osx detected as 3.6ghz.



Yeah, that's a bit of a bug with OSx86. However, you can manually edit the information displayed in "About this Mac" by editing an Info.plist file (can't remember where it is located at the minute - however, I'll find out for you and let you know).


----------



## Shane

Heres my desktop now with the background rambo gave me....






i think it goes realy well with the start bar


----------



## Rambo

Ohhh man - you wouldn't guess what I found on those Aqua-Soft forums! A Microsoft Surface wall! It's really good!










			
				Nevakonaza said:
			
		

> i think it goes realy well with the start bar



Yeah, that looks really good!


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## patrickv

here's an IMITATED GENTOO linux desktop..lol


----------



## _simon_




----------



## Mankz_91

Teenage Kicks


----------



## _simon_

New desk and speakers!!


----------



## ADE

Mankz_91 said:


> Teenage Kicks



HELLO!


----------



## monoman

JordanII said:


>



Nice wallpaper Jordan. Got a link please?


----------



## Shane

Mankz_91 said:


> Teenage Kicks



Very nice...yeah i mean the girl 

Heres my latest


----------



## monoman

Couple of mine:






Wish this one didn't have the writing on it...






Think these are my favorite of all the wallpapers I've ever found.


----------



## Irishwhistle

monoman said:


> Nice wallpaper Jordan. Got a link please?



At the moment the internet is down and I am using the neighbor's connection on a notebook. It's one of the wallapers the comes with Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger and I'll have to upload it when the internet comes back. I have no idea where to download it. 


~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> It's one of the wallapers the comes with Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger



Are you sure? I just had a look on my Mac installation and it's not there...


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Are you sure? I just had a look on my Mac installation and it's not there...



Yeah, I'm sure. Maybe you just got different wallpapers. I got the internet to work, so here it is.







~Jordan


----------



## Shane

Im now running Vista as my main Os


----------



## Ben

monoman said:


> Couple of mine:
> 
> Wish this one didn't have the writing on it...



Thats what Photoshop is for!


----------



## Irishwhistle

~Jordan


----------



## refresher




----------



## Shane

refresher said:


>



Thats quite a nice background....could you post a link to it for me?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats quite a nice background....could you post a link to it for me?



Sure! Here it is:  http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=660


I use that wallpaper too. 


~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

(Click for full image)


----------



## INTELCRAZY




----------



## Shane

JordanII said:


> Sure! Here it is:  http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=660
> 
> 
> I use that wallpaper too.
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



Thanks alot mate


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here is a preview build screenshot of the virtual desktop that I am developing. 






It's got a ways to go, but what do you think?

~Jordan


----------



## Ben




----------



## Shadowhunter

My new one.


----------



## monoman

Halian said:


> Thats what Photoshop is for!



 I'm fairly crap with Photoshop to be honest, as I only use it now and again. I've heard its possible to do things like that with it, but personally I wouldn't know where to begin. Probably end up ruining the thing! 

BTW here is the link to Desktopography if you want it. Some brilliant wallpapers there.


----------



## patrickv

after much cleanup on my desktop it looks pretty *GIRLISH*


----------



## ADE

JordanII said:


> Here is a preview build screenshot of the virtual desktop that I am developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got a ways to go, but what do you think?
> 
> ~Jordan



very nice


----------



## Irishwhistle

ADE said:


> very nice



Any suggestions?


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> after much cleanup on my desktop it looks pretty *GIRLISH*



Hehe. I like it


----------



## Tayl

My desktop at the moment. I hate a lot of icons and I hate custom themes lol:


----------



## ducis

Breaks said:


> My desktop at the moment. I hate a lot of icons and I hate custom themes lol:



LIKE IT


----------



## monoman

Mine with foobar2000 <-- (under construction)


----------



## dmw2692004

my sisters guest account desktop on her laptop.


----------



## ducis

there it is...finnally


----------



## sup2jzgte

I have not posted in here in months, so I figured it was time to update.

A picture I took at Fenway before it started to pour out


----------



## Irishwhistle

firsttimebuilder said:


> there it is...finnally



     Nice, just one or two suggestions. First you should use some software like ShellWM (freeware) or WindowBlinds (Shareware) to have your buttons on the left. I use WindowBlinds and It really improvises a lot. Also, you can use a program such as FinderBar, MCbar (both are freeware), or ObjectBar (Shareware) to make your taskbar more like OS X. 

     Once I saw the Leopard preview I decided to make Windows XP look like Leopard. I've been working on an RKlauncher Leopard theme, but I can't quite get it right. Of course I'll never get that reflection. 


~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> I've been working on an RKlauncher Leopard theme, but I can't quite get it right. Of course *I'll never get that reflection*.



Hey - come on, it's not *that* hard. Apple make things look good, but you have to remember it looks simple too. Here's something I made in Photoshop in about 15 mins:






You ought to get Photoshop - it's much better than GIMP.


----------



## Tayl

Rambo said:


> You ought to get Photoshop - it's much better than GIMP.



Not when you can't afford the RRP for it, it's not.

Breaks.


----------



## _simon_

monoman said:


> Mine with foobar2000 <-- (under construction)



Using the same wallpaper at the moment


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Hey - come on, it's not *that* hard. Apple make things look good, but you have to remember it looks simple too. Here's something I made in Photoshop in about 15 mins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ought to get Photoshop - it's much better than GIMP.



Yeah, I know. I tried the trial and I like it a lot.

EDIT: I don't use GIMP, I use Paint.NET. 

~Jordan


----------



## Ben

Update:


----------



## Rambo




----------



## PabloTeK

Looks good, but I have to ask; what is the application with the throttle icon on the dock?


----------



## Rambo

GCR said:


> Looks good, but I have to ask; what is the application with the throttle icon on the dock?



Transmission.


----------



## PabloTeK

Looks good, I may use it instead of BitTorrent on Fedora 7.


----------



## badman5

hi everyone..heres my current desktop


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Update:



What is the program that you are using for your bar? MCbar and Finderbar don't work on my comp anymore.


~Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle

I hate icons; therefore, here is my iconless desktop. 





(The res is really 1280-1024, but Photobucket changed it)

~Jordan


----------



## Tayl

JordanII said:


> I hate icons; therefore, here is my iconless desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The res is really 1280-1024, but Photobucket changed it)
> 
> ~Jordan



Now that is a very nice, neat, minimalistic looking desktop. Good work on that!

Do you have a link to that wallpaper by any chance?

Breaks.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Breaks said:


> Now that is a very nice, neat, minimalistic looking desktop. Good work on that!
> 
> Do you have a link to that wallpaper by any chance?
> 
> Breaks.



Thanks!

Here you are: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/56595630/?qo=1&q=Vista+Aqua&qh=boost%3Apopular+age_sigma%3A24h+age_scale%3A5
It's supposed to be a mix of Vista and OS X wallpapers.


~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> (The res is really 1280-1024, but Photobucket changed it)



You should use ImageShack. They don't resize anything.


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> What is the program that you are using for your bar? MCbar and Finderbar don't work on my comp anymore.
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



I'm using Finderbar.


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> You should use ImageShack. They don't resize anything.



There's an option on whether you want resizing turned on or off in Photobucket. He just had it turned on


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> You should use ImageShack. They don't resize anything.



I have an ImageShack acount too, but I don't like the file size limits.


~Jordan


----------



## PabloTeK




----------



## Irishwhistle

GCR said:


>



Everybody seems to like that wallpaper of Rambo's.  It certainly is great work.


~Jordan


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest


----------



## microchipper

Nevakonaza said:


> Heres my latest


here's mine


----------



## Shane

microchipper said:


> here's mine



From what i can see mate it looks good....its just very blury


----------



## microchipper

Nevakonaza said:


> From what i can see mate it looks good....its just very blury


might be where i resized it. how bout this one http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1088/542912196_70dbb11c1a_o.jpg


----------



## Burgerbob

Here is my Ubuntu Linux desktop, beryl enabled, not that you can see it in that. 




And here is an example of Beryl.


----------



## Shane

microchipper said:


> might be where i resized it. how bout this one http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1088/542912196_70dbb11c1a_o.jpg



thats better because i can zoom in 

you using Windowblinds or something for that theme or just using a theme patched with Uxtheme Multi-patcher?


----------



## microchipper

Nevakonaza said:


> thats better because i can zoom in
> 
> you using Windowblinds or something for that theme or just using a theme patched with Uxtheme Multi-patcher?


stylexp actually


----------



## Shane

microchipper said:


> stylexp actually



ahh 

Looks nice


----------



## microchipper

Nevakonaza said:


> ahh
> 
> Looks nice


thanks  so does yours... there's something about water reflections , don't you think??


----------



## Shane

microchipper said:


> thanks  so does yours... there's something about water reflections , don't you think??



Thanks

Yeah i usualy look for wallpapers with nice outdoor scenery or waterfalls etc

Theyre just nice.


----------



## Irishwhistle

My new desktop:






~Jordan


----------



## Ben

Here are some of the wallpapers I've been working on. Please tell me what you think 

Dual or single screen aqua:

Right
Left

----------------------------------

Right
Left

----------------------------------

Non Separate duel screens:

Aqua

Aqua Remake

Vista

Vista Remake

Difference between Aqua, and mine:

Orignal:





Mine:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Here are some of the wallpapers I've been working on. Please tell me what you think
> 
> Dual or single screen aqua:
> 
> Right
> Left
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Right
> Left
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Non Separate duel screens:
> 
> Aqua
> 
> Aqua Remake
> 
> Vista
> 
> Vista Remake
> 
> Difference between Aqua, and mine:
> 
> Orignal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine:



Very nice!


----------



## alexandergre




----------



## g4m3rof1337

Vista Home Basic.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Woot


----------



## lovely?

i like the mustang


----------



## jasonz

XP on my laptop





Ubuntu on a VM on XP





I'll post vista tommorrow. Still looking for a really good wallpaper.


----------



## Irishwhistle

~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

Here's the Leopard wall the Steve Jobs was using on the Mac's at the keynote:


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Here's the Leopard wall the Steve Jobs was using on the Mac's at the keynote:



Thanks Rambo, I've actually been wanting that 



JordanII said:


> ~Jordan



What mac bar are you using?? I've been wanting all the icons on the right side of the finder bar.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Thanks Rambo, I've actually been wanting that
> 
> 
> 
> What mac bar are you using?? I've been wanting all the icons on the right side of the finder bar.



That's ObjectBar, the buttons actually work! 


~Jordan


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> That's ObjectBar, the buttons actually work!
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



could you give me a link to the theme you're using?  It looks amazing!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> could you give me a link to the theme you're using?  It looks amazing!



I'm not positive which one of these it is, but I know one of these is the right one.

http://www.osx-e.com/downloads/themes/tiger_objectbar.html


http://www.osx-e.com/downloads/themes/tigertheme_ob.html

ObjectBar is not free (I found a way to get it for free though )

 ~Jordan


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> I'm not positive which one of these it is, but I know one of these is the right one.
> 
> http://www.osx-e.com/downloads/themes/tiger_objectbar.html
> 
> 
> http://www.osx-e.com/downloads/themes/tigertheme_ob.html
> 
> ObjectBar is not free (I found a way to get it for free though )
> 
> ~Jordan



Thanks dude! This will help a lot 

Yeah, I know its not free. Thats why I bought the $50 pack from Stardock, it gave me almost every program they have


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Thanks dude! This will help a lot
> 
> Yeah, I know its not free. Thats why I bought the $50 pack from Stardock, it gave me almost every program they have



You should try ObjectDock, I like it better than RKlauncher. I just need to find a good ObjetDock OS X theme. I like the fact that you can minimize FF into it.


~Jordan


----------



## monoman

Is ObjectBar what you use to get that mini calendar etc on the desktop? ...time to get organised!

P.S. It is for windows right?

Thanks.


----------



## Irishwhistle

monoman said:


> Is ObjectBar what you use to get that mini calendar etc on the desktop? ...time to get organised!
> 
> P.S. It is for windows right?
> 
> Thanks.



ObjectBar is the bar on the top. Yes, it is for Windows. The bar on the bottom is RKlauncher, however; I like ObjectDock better than RKlauncher.


~Jordan


----------



## monoman

JordanII said:


> ObjectBar is the bar on the top. Yes, it is for Windows. The bar on the bottom is RKlauncher, however; I like ObjectDock better than RKlauncher.
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



Are you talking about the Mac toolbar or the desktop gadgets? I'm not bothered about a mac toolbar, but I'm trying to get a little calender like you can use on vista as a gadget. However I need it for XP instead.

Thanks.

P.S. Not a calender with the weather, but just a general calendar, where you can set notes etc, but is quick access from the desktop.


----------



## Irishwhistle

monoman said:


> Are you talking about the Mac toolbar or the desktop gadgets? I'm not bothered about a mac toolbar, but I'm trying to get a little calender like you can use on vista as a gadget. However I need it for XP instead.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S. Not a calender with the weather, but just a general calendar, where you can set notes etc, but is quick access from the desktop.



There is a callender widget that comes with ObjectDock.


~Jordan


----------



## monoman

Thank you


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dashboard:



I was just looking a ways back trying to find a post when I saw this. What kind of band do you play in?


~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> I was just looking a ways back trying to find a post when I saw this. What kind of band do you play in?
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



Well, I don't think there's set name for the style of music we play, since our tastes range from Blues to Rock to Reggae, from Pop Rock to Indie, and then to just Intrumental (acoustic/electric) guitar, etc...

We have about 20 songs, all our own material. We just haven't got the money to pay up for a recording studio  But we're really quite a good band - 3 out of the 4 of us are self taught musicians. I just grabbed a book and started playing guitar.

GCR has heard us quite a few times - I'm sure he'll vouch for us. The information you read on that post-it note was actually someone who came up to us after a gig we played asking if we were available during the summer holidays. We sorted out a price (£80 is about $150 - 160) and went from there. However, I don't think we're all going to be available to perform at the gig.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Well, I don't think there's set name for the style of music we play, since our tastes range from Blues to Rock to Reggae, from Pop Rock to Indie, and then to just Intrumental (acoustic/electric) guitar, etc...
> 
> We have about 20 songs, all our own material. We just haven't got the money to pay up for a recording studio  But we're really quite a good band - 3 out of the 4 of us are self taught musicians. I just grabbed a book and started playing guitar.
> 
> GCR has heard us quite a few times - I'm sure he'll vouch for us. The information you read on that post-it note was actually someone who came up to us after a gig we played asking if we were available during the summer holidays. We sorted out a price (£80 is about $150 - 160) and went from there. However, I don't think we're all going to be available to perform at the gig.




Cool!


----------



## PabloTeK

Seeing as I probably owe you one for something or other Rambo, yes they are a very good band and they set themselves apart from the myriad of other bands that litter the area. They even have a cool Egyptian style song!


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I am sorry if I seem assertive or too forward about this. But why do you guys use these themes? If I want Windows, I get Windows, If I want Mac, I get Mac.


----------



## Rambo

INTELCRAZY said:


> I am sorry if I seem assertive or too forward about this. But why do you guys use these themes? If I want Windows, I get Windows, If I want Mac, I get Mac.



And some want Windows to look like Mac.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Rambo said:


> And some want Windows to look like Mac.



Why?? Why not just buy Mac?


----------



## Kornowski

I use Vista themes, because I don't have the money to buy Vista, and I don't actually want the OS, I just like the way it looks, so I get the best of bost, workings of XP and the looks of Vista


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> I use Vista themes, because I don't have the money to buy Vista, and I don't actually want the OS, I just like the way it looks, so I get the best of bost, workings of XP and the looks of Vista



I can understand to make it look better, I was speaking in terms of functionality.


----------



## Rambo

INTELCRAZY said:


> I can understand to make it look better, I was speaking in terms of functionality.



But that's exactly why people copy the OS X GUI. It's functional but clean and minimalistic (if that's a word).

Plus - it just looks good.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Rambo said:


> But that's exactly why people copy the OS X GUI. It's functional but clean and minimalistic (if that's a word).
> 
> Plus - it just looks good.



But does it let someone who is biased upon Mac use Windows?


----------



## kof2000




----------



## Tayl

I can see someone is very obsessed with Asian women .

Breaks.


----------



## monoman

Breaks said:


> I can see someone is very obsessed with Asian women .
> 
> Breaks.



 One Asian woman in particular by the looks of it. Well she is very beautiful indeed. More shots of mine:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> And some want Windows to look like Mac.



Exactly right.


----------



## monoman

INTELCRAZY said:


> Why?? Why not just buy Mac?



I suppose some people just like the functionality of windows better and are used to how it works etc, but prefer certain aspects of the Mac user interface. I can understand this, but personally I prefer some of the User interfaces I can achieve using windows style themes alone. However the new OS from Mac does look very nice indeed, and functional too I must admit. Each to his own I suppose.


----------



## tlarkin

here goes my MBP

[img=http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/5930/picture1uk6.th.jpg]

[img=http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/8745/picture2iq5.th.jpg]

[img=http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/7747/picture3cu4.th.jpg]


----------



## monoman

I like the wallpaper in that first link. Where'd you get it?


----------



## tlarkin

www.interfacelift.com i think....

I just googled high res wallpaper and grab em that way since my macbook pro is a high quality wide screen.

I got the custom icons from there as well.


----------



## _simon_




----------



## Ben

INTELCRAZY said:


> Why?? Why not just buy Mac?



Because _some_ people cant afford Macs


----------



## tlarkin

Halian said:


> Because _some_ people cant afford Macs



well there is no such thing as a low end mac, so their price tier is a bit higher, however, you can buy dual G5 tower desktops on ebay for a nice price, and a brand new mac mini is not too absurd either.  

I do agree though, they need to make a mid range mid tower for macs which is not an all in one machine.  the imacs are fairly priced for what they offer but not everyone wants an all in one machine.


----------



## Impulse666

[email protected] said:


>



looks like ubuntu but how did you get the dock?

1680 x 1050

PENGUINS!!!


----------



## tlarkin

penguins are pretty sweet, on my linux box I got probably 50 or so random penguin pics on my linux boxes.  I got a few turtle ones too!


----------



## Ben

tlarkin said:


> well there is no such thing as a low end mac, so their price tier is a bit higher, however, you can buy dual G5 tower desktops on ebay for a nice price, and a brand new mac mini is not too absurd either.
> 
> I do agree though, they need to make a mid range mid tower for macs which is not an all in one machine.  the imacs are fairly priced for what they offer but not everyone wants an all in one machine.



If I had the money, I would most definitely go out and buy either a Macbook, or a Mac Pro, and I'd even be happy with a Mac Mini, as those are really nice computers. But seeing as I'm only 13, I don't have a job, and I just bought a $650 Guitar. I won't be buying many computer related things for a while 

Actually, the first thing I would buy if I had some money, is a new LCD Monitor. I'm really disliking this 16" CRT. There's never enough space on the screen, even with the res at 1280x1024.


----------



## _simon_

Impulse666 said:


> looks like ubuntu but how did you get the dock?



gDesklets -> Starter Bar (with animation and labels turned off)


----------



## monoman

tlarkin said:


> www.interfacelift.com i think....
> 
> I just googled high res wallpaper and grab em that way since my macbook pro is a high quality wide screen.
> 
> I got the custom icons from there as well.


Thanks. The icons are nice too.


----------



## tlarkin

Halian said:


> If I had the money, I would most definitely go out and buy either a Macbook, or a Mac Pro, and I'd even be happy with a Mac Mini, as those are really nice computers. But seeing as I'm only 13, I don't have a job, and I just bought a $650 Guitar. I won't be buying many computer related things for a while
> 
> Actually, the first thing I would buy if I had some money, is a new LCD Monitor. I'm really disliking this 16" CRT. There's never enough space on the screen, even with the res at 1280x1024.



yeah well when you are like 15 you can get a job, and living at home is easy to save money.  I know when I was living at home and working part time I could buy all kinds of useless crap because my income was completely disposable.


----------



## Ben

tlarkin said:


> yeah well when you are like 15 you can get a job, and living at home is easy to save money.  I know when I was living at home and working part time I could buy all kinds of useless crap because my income was completely disposable.



The only reason I don't want a job and to get older, and whatnot. Taxes  Then I'll have to save for car insurance, monthly bills, etc etc.

And I know being homeschooled is going to help a lot, then I can work during the school year and make more money.


----------



## tlarkin

Halian said:


> The only reason I don't want a job and to get older, and whatnot. Taxes  Then I'll have to save for car insurance, monthly bills, etc etc.
> 
> And I know being homeschooled is going to help a lot, then I can work during the school year and make more money.



if your parents claim you as a dependent and you live in their household they already pay taxes on you and you can claim exempt, and on top of that if you make less than like 8,000 per a year you don't even have to file taxes.  Plus if you claim zero, since you have no dependents you will never owe taxes, you will get a refund every tax season since you are over paying what you actually owe out of every paycheck.

car insurance is not that bad if you parents add you on their policy, i think mine was like $45 per month or something like that.  taking drivers Ed and having good grades also lowers your insurance.  

there is always billion reasons not to do something


----------



## Shane

Update


----------



## Impulse666

tlarkin said:


> penguins are pretty sweet, on my linux box I got probably 50 or so random penguin pics on my linux boxes.  I got a few turtle ones too!



i've got around 5000 high res wallpapers on my computer as of now. totalling around 3 gigs. mostly animals and nature which are pretty sick, and a decent amount of abstract ones. no logos or watermarks on any. just simple. 



thanks simon!


----------



## Rambo




----------



## microchipper

*here's my new linux one with Tux the penguin*

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1362/548564650_a2e2d751e6_o.png


----------



## Irishwhistle

monoman said:


> I suppose some people just like the functionality of windows better and are used to how it works etc, but prefer certain aspects of the Mac user interface. I can understand this, but personally I prefer some of the User interfaces I can achieve using windows style themes alone. However the new OS from Mac does look very nice indeed, and functional too I must admit. Each to his own I suppose.



Actually, I find the functionality of Mac to be better. 


~Jordan


----------



## monoman

JordanII said:


> Actually, I find the functionality of Mac to be better.
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



I must say I haven't really used macs enough to make a solid comparison between the two. Perhaps this is _why_ I myself, and the majority of people  would tend to gravitate towards windows on this matter, because we are somewhat ignorant to macs, and happily comfortable with windows. 

I never saw any need to learn much about macs too because windows has always provided a good enough platform for me.


----------



## Irishwhistle

monoman said:


> I must say I haven't really used macs enough to make a solid comparison between the two. Perhaps this is _why_ I myself, and the majority of people  would tend to gravitate towards windows on this matter, because we are somewhat ignorant to macs, and happily comfortable with windows.
> 
> I never saw any need to learn much about macs too because windows has always provided a good enough platform for me.



That's what I thought until I tried a Mac. 

~Jordan


----------



## Impulse666

i'm currently getting used to linux before i (hopefully) become comfortable enough with it to replace vista and dual boot it with xp. 

heres my linux box


----------



## monoman

JordanII said:


> That's what I thought until I tried a Mac.
> 
> ~Jordan



If you dont mind me asking Jordan, then why are you still using windows?


----------



## Irishwhistle

monoman said:


> If you dont mind me asking Jordan, then why are you still using windows?



The cost, I am working on switching over to OSx86 though. 


~Jordan


----------



## Kornowski

I like my desktop at the moment


----------



## Irishwhistle

It's been a while since I've posted my Kubuntu desktop, well, here it is.







~Jordan


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Impulse666 said:


> i'm currently getting used to linux before i (hopefully) become comfortable enough with it to replace vista and dual boot it with xp.
> 
> heres my linux box



How are you guys getting those toolbars?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> I like my desktop at the moment



You really like that Vista theme don't you? 

Here's my Mac Update:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> You really like that Vista theme don't you?
> 
> Here's my Mac Update:



Did you decide not to use ObjectBar?



> How are you guys getting those toolbars?



That's gDesklet's "Starter Bar".


----------



## INTELCRAZY

JordanII said:


> That's gDesklet's "Starter Bar".



And I can get that where? For Ubuntu


----------



## Irishwhistle

INTELCRAZY said:


> And I can get that where? For Ubuntu



You can find it right in "Applications > Add or Remove Programs"


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Alright, sorry I am unexp with ubuntu


Thanks


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> Did you decide not to use ObjectBar?



Yeah, My parents use this computer, so they wouldn't know how to use it  They're used to Windows


----------



## Impulse666

i'm in the process of getting used to ubuntu, which eventually i hope to replace vista with it. big difference and a lot of questions.  i like thar!


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Is Ubuntu in a VM slow for anyone else? I am having problems with the Desklets.


----------



## Irishwhistle

INTELCRAZY said:


> Is Ubuntu in a VM slow for anyone else? I am having problems with the Desklets.



How much RAM are you giving it?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

JordanII said:


> How much RAM are you giving it?



512Mb


----------



## Irishwhistle

INTELCRAZY said:


> 512Mb



strange


----------



## Kornowski

> You really like that Vista theme don't you?



Yup


----------



## patrickv

INTELCRAZY said:


> Is Ubuntu in a VM slow for anyone else? I am having problems with the Desklets.



what type of hard disk did you use, virtual HD or the physical ?
if you gave ubuntu physical it probably be much faster


----------



## Ben

Well, I'm finally going to attempt an install of OSx86! Wish me luck


----------



## INTELCRAZY

patrickv said:


> what type of hard disk did you use, virtual HD or the physical ?
> if you gave ubuntu physical it probably be much faster



It's virtual but, I didn't get a dynamic


----------



## TEKKA

New theme tks 2 Kornowski, thanks again.


----------



## Kornowski

> New theme tks 2 Kornowski, thanks again.



Looks great! You're welcome


----------



## monoman




----------



## Burgerbob

Here is my theme for my XP install...


----------



## monoman

Same recycle bin as mine  Where'd you get he CPU/mem clocks? very nice.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here is my new "Pipes" wallpaper:







You can download it here: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/57652732/

Just don't stare at it. 

~Jordan


----------



## Burgerbob

The CPU and Motherboard temp readouts are from Asus PC Probe II, best monitoring program I have used. It came with my A8N5X.
Edit: Wow! i dont know if i could have that wallpaper as my BG, Jordan.


----------



## monoman

Burgerbob said:


> The CPU and Motherboard temp readouts are from Asus PC Probe II, best monitoring program I have used. It came with my A8N5X.
> Edit: Wow! i dont know if i could have that wallpaper as my BG, Jordan.


Thanks. Lol yeh me neither, its a bit too rough on the eyes for me.


----------



## patrickv

Hey burgerbob i have the wallpaper too, anyhows heres another one of them virtual machine


----------



## Irishwhistle

Burgerbob said:


> The CPU and Motherboard temp readouts are from Asus PC Probe II, best monitoring program I have used. It came with my A8N5X.
> *Edit: Wow! i dont know if i could have that wallpaper as my BG, Jorda*n.





> *Lol yeh me neither, its a bit too rough on the eyes for me.*



Rofl! I think I know what you mean. For some reason it doesn't bother me though. 


~Jordan


----------



## DrCuddles

Burgerbob said:


> Here is my theme for my XP install...



Is that Total Annihilation on your object dock?
Man i havnt seen that game in like 10 years, thats a classic, it owns


----------



## Burgerbob

DrCuddles said:


> Is that Total Annihilation on your object dock?
> Man i havnt seen that game in like 10 years, thats a classic, it owns



You are correct- you should see the online support for this game, i think more people play it than Supreme Commander right now. There are like 4000 downloadable units on unituniverse.com. It is soo much fun, i have been playing it since '98. Still can't find an RTS (other than SupCom, but dont have enough money) that beats that game for awesomeness.


----------



## Impulse666

FISH!!


----------



## PabloTeK

Cool fish! I'll post my new laptop background up when I get it, the current one is being replaced free of charge!


----------



## Shane

Burgerbob said:


> Here is my theme for my XP install...



Burgerbob how do i get Asus pc probe to display those temps on the desktop like yours?
i instaled Asus pc probe and it displays my temps in the program itself but i dunno how to get it to show on desktop in thosee boxes


----------



## Rambo




----------



## lhstud10




----------



## easyshare123

Here is mine. So what do you think?


----------



## Rambo

easyshare123 said:


> Here is mine. So what do you think?



No offence, but that is one horrible looking wallpaper...


----------



## vroom_skies

lol rambo,

Be easy on the guy, he could have made that wallpaper.

Granted it's not my cup of tea either.


----------



## monoman

Rambo said:


> No offence, but that is one horrible looking wallpaper...



Lol yeah a bit too gothic for my liking but maybe you like all that freaky shit??


----------



## Kornowski

It kind of scares me to be honest, where's the nice macro shot of some grass or something


----------



## monoman

Kornowski said:


> It kind of scares me to be honest, where's the nice macro shot of some grass or something



hehe yeah; something nice and relaxing!!!


----------



## Kornowski

> hehe yeah; something nice and relaxing!!!



Exactly!


----------



## Rambo

Managed to get a pretty good Leopard look-a-like theme going on:


----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


> Managed to get a pretty good Leopard look-a-like theme going on:



your damn desktop always looks good

Mac osx looks great!


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> your damn desktop always looks good
> 
> Mac osx looks great!




One of my friends is working on a theme for the dock to look like leopard's new dock. I'll let ya'll know if he ever gets it finished.


----------



## monoman

That looks really good Rambo. Very clean 
Heres a couple of mine (attempting to get some work done, but getting distracted by 'post your desktop up' threads instead!)


----------



## _simon_

I decided to go 64bit today.


----------



## Impulse666

[email protected] said:


> I decided to go 64bit today.



and you couldnt have even changed the background?


----------



## _simon_

I edited it slightly, but otherwise I like that background.


----------



## monoman

[email protected] said:


> I edited it slightly, but otherwise I like that background.



Yeah I think that background is quite nice -Actually have you got a link please? (preferably 1024x768 )

Thanks.


----------



## Shadowhunter

The bike was photoshopped by me.


----------



## kof2000




----------



## _simon_

monoman said:


> Yeah I think that background is quite nice -Actually have you got a link please? (preferably 1024x768 )
> 
> Thanks.



Here you go: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1284

Just choose the size you want from the drop down box.


----------



## patrickv

kof2000 said:


>



hahah. you know its a coincidence that the person on your desktop looks just like you.


----------



## monoman

[email protected] said:


> Here you go: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1284
> 
> Just choose the size you want from the drop down box.



Thanks, it looks really good 



			
				Patrickv said:
			
		

> hahah. you know its a coincidence that the person on your desktop looks just like you.



That picture doesn't appear for me for some reason....


----------



## Impulse666

monoman said:


> That picture doesn't appear for me for some reason....



you're on your own there. i can see it.


----------



## monoman

Impulse666 said:


> you're on your own there. i can see it.



I'm not sure why then? my browser just loads the page for ages until eventually I press stop. Everything else loads normally, but the pic isn't displayed at all... oh well, I know it is a picture of kof2000, so I'll just look at the avatar instead


----------



## kof2000

i wish i got a bod like that


----------



## elitehacker

I can't really post mine, its a video, I'm using Vista's dreamscene.


----------



## patrickv

Setting up PCLinuxOS on a friends PC. RADICALLY SIMPLE EH !!!


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> Setting up PCLinuxOS on a friends PC. RADICALLY SIMPLE EH !!!



Looking good 

Heres my latest of Xp...i think someone from this place gave me the link to the wallpaper  i dunno


----------



## james76




----------



## monoman




----------



## TEKKA

OOO  I think you left ur watches in da sun..


----------



## YSA




----------



## ducis

monoman said:


>



that reminds me of a famous painting...forget its name though


----------



## Impulse666

firsttimebuilder said:


> that reminds me of a famous painting...forget its name though



The Persistence of Memory by Salvador Dali


----------



## Shane

Impulse666 said:


> The Persistence of Memory by Salvador Dali



wierd


----------



## monoman

Impulse666 said:


> The Persistence of Memory by Salvador Dali



Yeah it was based on that I think. I went to his museum once to see all his work, and my god did he have some serious things going on his head. You wouldn't believe some of the artwork in that place, it's just mind blowing. I'm quite into all that surrealism shit though


----------



## patrickv

my turn to emulate the mac...lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> my turn to emulate the mac...lol



I never thought I'd see the day. lol


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Impulse666

FISH!!! JELLY!!!


----------



## INTELCRAZY

madtownidiot said:


> This is from the laptop I just got done fixing. Needed a new HDD



F22 Raptor, nice.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

madtownidiot said:


> wish there way I way I could embed this using html so I didn't have to use all of my available attachment space



imageshack.us?


----------



## madtownidiot

I use picasa, but putting the link in just displayed the code instead of the picture


----------



## Rambo

madtownidiot said:


> I use picasa, but putting the link in just displayed the code instead of the picture



Put the direct link to the image in img tags: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## madtownidiot

not that important... but it doesn't work


----------



## Rambo

madtownidiot said:


> not that important... but it doesn't work



Ok, what link are you putting inside the


----------



## madtownidiot

I guess picasaweb won't directly download the image unless it's embedded via html and reduced to a max of 640x480x16. I could probably put it on a myspace page as is (1280x800x24 reformatted from 32bit color). It's not that important anyway. I'm not going to post the link because it gives out my email address


----------



## Irishwhistle

madtownidiot said:


> not that important... but it doesn't work



Get a Photobucket or ImageShack account and then just post either the html code or the IMG code. 

~Jordan


----------



## monoman

Imageshack doesn't even need an account, just browse, host, and copy the link between the


----------



## madtownidiot

Ok, how about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this one....

cool. It works. thanks


----------



## monoman

...So you used photobucket?


----------



## madtownidiot

yeah... photobucket seems to work. BTW if you have firefox you can right-click on any image and find out where it came from


----------



## monoman

Thats how I knew


----------



## madtownidiot

cool... wait till I build my next system. Waiting for the prices to drop


----------



## ADE

madtownidiot said:


> Ok, how about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one....
> 
> cool. It works. thanks



looks like a SAW.


----------



## madtownidiot

Yup... that's what it is.


----------



## Impulse666

Finally made the leap to Ubuntu on my main machine! Took a bit of work to get my 7600GT to play nicely and get my 1680x1050 resolution, but it was all worth it. I'm free from Microsoft's grasp!!!! 

TO THE CLIFFS!!!


----------



## _simon_

Impulse666, if you have trouble reading your panel text due to colour then you can change it via a custom .gtkrc-2.0 file. Just do a search on the Ubuntu forum, there's loads of threads and examples.

Updated mine:


----------



## Rambo

Found a fantastic wallpaper yesterday!


----------



## monoman

Rambo said:


> Found a fantastic wallpaper yesterday!



Very nice!  You got a link please?


----------



## Ben




----------



## leSHok

Halian post a link to THAT background


----------



## Ben

Link for wallpaper.


----------



## Rambo

monoman said:


> Very nice!  You got a link please?



Sure: http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/6950/kl3ptjpgcopysu1.jpg


----------



## geek 0001

ubuntu


----------



## NCIS330




----------



## patrickv

hehe..thats not my deskop ok, i took a screen then i wronly used gimp to crop the picture and i ended up cropping the lower panel..lol


----------



## The Astroman

NOT SAFE FOR WORK

http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/687/backgroundnf8.jpg


----------



## DaveTaylor

Not ubuntu before you ask.


----------



## patrickv

DaveTaylor said:


> Not ubuntu before you ask.



hmm...what distro would that be ?...suse..


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


>



Cool! Would you mind posting that wallpaper? Thanks!


~Jordan


----------



## DaveTaylor

Yes it would be SuSE Factory though, 10.3


----------



## Impulse666

[email protected] said:


> Impulse666, if you have trouble reading your panel text due to colour then you can change it via a custom .gtkrc-2.0 file. Just do a search on the Ubuntu forum, there's loads of threads and examples.



Thanks!


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> Cool! Would you mind posting that wallpaper? Thanks!
> ~Jordan



Sure. http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/9510/jewelemeraldml0.png


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Sure. http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/9510/jewelemeraldml0.png



Thanks!


----------



## refresher

My new laptop that came in the mail today.


----------



## Shane

My latest Xp


----------



## madtownidiot

http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb252/madtownidiot/capture1-1.jpg


----------



## Shane

madtownidiot said:


> http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb252/madtownidiot/capture1-1.jpg



Nice background.

eww....i see your protected by Norton


----------



## madtownidiot

It's worth the hassle if you also have GHOST


----------



## Rambo




----------



## JamesC

That PC kinda looks like a mac!


----------



## Rambo

JamesC said:


> That PC kinda looks like a mac!



That's because it is running OSx86


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


>



I have come to determine that no matter what wallpaper you put on Mac looks nice.  For some reason they just don't look the same on Windows.  lol


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> I have come to determine that no matter what wallpaper you put on Mac looks nice.  For some reason they just don't look the same on Windows.  lol



Hahaha 

How about this one, It's Tiger with an XP twist


----------



## tmfreak

how about this 






I know the cpu is running full time.. its because of all the anti virus and spyware checks


----------



## alexandergre

HOT HOT HOT. Ive got some energies.  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!



> Originally Posted by JordanII  View Post
> I have come to determine that no matter what wallpaper you put on Mac looks nice. For some reason they just don't look the same on Windows. lol



Of course, thats because Mac os X is the most beautiful OS out there. 
Not linux with all those 3d stuff and xgl and öjhgqakt. 
It is the simplicity of the mac which makes it very beautiful. Simple and beautiful color combinations. 

Windows classic style: Dont even name it!!! 
Windwos xp style: too much gradients, not clean, and very boring IMO.
Window xp media center style: Very nice, I like it very much. Looks crystal, very beautiful, nice colors and  very good gradients.


----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


>



Nice wallpaper rambo,

Care to share?


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice wallpaper rambo,
> 
> Care to share?



Sure. It's one of the default pictures that come with Leopard. 

http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/7606/goldenpalacely6.jpg

Enjoy.


----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


> Sure. It's one of the default pictures that come with Leopard.
> 
> http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/7606/goldenpalacely6.jpg
> 
> Enjoy.



Thanks mate


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Hahaha
> 
> How about this one, It's Tiger with an XP twist



WoW!  Would you mind posting that wallpaper? Thanks!


~Jordan


----------



## alexandergre

another Leopard Wallpaper:


----------



## Irishwhistle

~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> WoW!  Would you mind posting that wallpaper? Thanks!



Sure. http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/2373/picture1zp6.jpg 

- Tim.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Sure. http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/2373/picture1zp6.jpg
> 
> - Tim.



I'm not sure if you knew it or not, but that's a screen shot.


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> I'm not sure if you knew it or not, but that's a screen shot.



Oh, sorry!  Here we go: http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/5631/blissmacbyskinniouschinkb0.jpg


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Oh, sorry!  Here we go: http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/5631/blissmacbyskinniouschinkb0.jpg



Much better. Thanks!


----------



## bluedishwasher

this is my background image. my favourite plane ever


----------



## tmfreak

sr-71 blackbird...

I used to be so into planes when i was small..

the fastest reconnaisance plane ever made i believe


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


>



I've been trying to figure out how to get borders like that around a preview. Would you mind explaining? Thanks!


~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to get borders like that around a preview. Would you mind explaining? Thanks!
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



Mac people only, I'm afraid 

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/17471


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Mac people only, I'm afraid
> 
> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/17471



Oh, OK.  It wasn't that important anyway.


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> ~Jordan




Soo....Where'd you get your dock?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Soo....Where'd you get your dock?



Here It is. It's an ObjectDock theme. I think there is an RKLauncher theme somewhere on the AquaSoft forums.

Here is my desktop:






~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

Hahaha Jordan - you found one for Windows then xD


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Hahaha Jordan - you found one for Windows then xD



Sort of, I had to mess with the code in order to do that though. The software doesn't exactly add a border (I have to do that by hand) it just makes a thumbnail picture.  


~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> Sort of, I had to mess with the code in order to do that though. The software doesn't exactly add a border (I have to do that by hand) it just makes a thumbnail picture.
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



Ahh - so it's not a click + drag app like SnapShooter then...

Here's another one just to show off SnapShooter


----------



## Good Ol' Ramos

I like frogs, and I like Windows Sidebar (ALOT), so...


----------



## Irishwhistle

Good Ol' Ramos said:


> I like frogs, and I like Windows Sidebar (ALOT), so...



Nice! Would you mind posting that wallpaper? Thanks!


~Jordan


----------



## madtownidiot

Anyone know what kind of car this is??






First guess doesn't count. It's not a viper


----------



## Shane

Update


----------



## INTELCRAZY

TVR Sagaris or Tuscan?


----------



## Irishwhistle

madtownidiot said:


> Anyone know what kind of car this is??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First guess doesn't count. It's not a viper



TVR Tuscan?


----------



## monoman

Tuscan would've been my guess too... Beautiful cars.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Hahaha Jordan - you found one for Windows then xD



Now I did! 



> Ahh - so it's not a click + drag app like SnapShooter then...
> 
> Here's another one just to show off SnapShooter




Time for me to show off my little piece of software. 














~Jordan


----------



## alexandergre

I really like this wallpaper.


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Rambo

Jordan, just download and install OSx86 or buy a Mac. 





P.S. And whatever happened to using lovely thumbnailed pictures? They save space (and speed it up for Dial Up users)


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Jordan, just download and install OSx86 or buy a Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. And whatever happened to using lovely thumbnailed pictures? They save space (and speed it up for Dial Up users)




OSx86: Somebody said they would upload it so that I could download it without the torrent. I'm still waiting to hear back.

Buy a Mac: They are just to expensive.

I'll start using thumbnails all the time to save space.


~Jordan


----------



## Ben

*Well...*

Here's an update:


----------



## Good Ol' Ramos

JordanII said:


> Nice! Would you mind posting that wallpaper? Thanks!
> 
> 
> ~Jordan


Sorry it took so long...
http://www.angelfire.com/pro/ramosnumber1/img37.jpg


----------



## Irishwhistle

Good Ol' Ramos said:


> Sorry it took so long...
> http://www.angelfire.com/pro/ramosnumber1/img37.jpg



Thanks!


----------



## ducis

JordanII said:


> OSx86: Somebody said they would upload it so that I could download it without the torrent. I'm still waiting to hear back.
> 
> Buy a Mac: They are just to expensive.
> 
> I'll start using thumbnails all the time to save space.
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



could you link a download of OSX x86
edit:





Rambo said:


> Jordan, just download and install OSx86 or buy a Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. And whatever happened to using lovely thumbnailed pictures? They save space (and speed it up for Dial Up users)


----------



## patrickv

Rambo said:


> Jordan, just download and install OSx86 or buy a Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. And whatever happened to using lovely thumbnailed pictures? They save space (and speed it up for Dial Up users)



hahaha, hey rambo mine is now 77% nearly finish, waiting impatiently


----------



## Shane

Just installed Vista again fresh


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> hahaha, hey rambo mine is now 77% nearly finish, waiting impatiently



I've never gotten past 5%!!! And that took several nights!!!!!!  Only 200MB in one night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patrickv

JordanII said:


> I've never gotten past 5%!!! And that took several nights!!!!!!  Only 200MB in one night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hey jordan mine has a month running , i started on the 4th May, now we're June and it's 77%...i don't have patient for torrents lasting that long but this is is an exception


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> hey jordan mine has a month running , i started on the 4th May, now we're June and it's 77%...i don't have patient for torrents lasting that long but this is is an exception



I didn't let mine go that long because it was slowing down the internet like mad. It's really annoying though, I downloaded a torrent of the Vue6 trial version (340MB) in about 2 hours and when I tried download OSx86 it took a whole night just to do 200MB. By the way,  I think you find bunny on this page.  











Sorry Rambo, there is no way to use the thumbnail program I found to capture rotation of a cube. 


~Jordan


----------



## patrickv

what program is that ? YODM 3d ?


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> what program is that ? YODM 3d ?



Yeah, I think you linked to it when I thought you had ported Beryl to Windows.  lol


----------



## patrickv

here's a *VERY HARZARDOUS VIRTUAL MACHINE*...lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> here's a *VERY HARZARDOUS VIRTUAL MACHINE*...lol



What OS is that in the VM?


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> I've never gotten past 5%!!! And that took several nights!!!!!!  Only 200MB in one night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Talking about OSx86? Mine took about an hour and a half to download


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Talking about OSx86? Mine took about an hour and a half to download



That's ridiculous!!! You must have T1 in order to have it download that fast.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

monoman said:


> Tuscan would've been my guess too... Beautiful cars.



pretty sure its a cerbera speed 12.


----------



## ducis

could someone please give a link to a place where I can download OSX x86?


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> That's ridiculous!!! You must have T1 in order to have it download that fast.



Well, I was gettin something like 800kb down, so it wouldn't take that long


----------



## patrickv

JordanII said:


> What OS is that in the VM?



thats windows XP, can you see it on vmware's top bar ?


----------



## patrickv

firsttimebuilder said:


> could someone please give a link to a place where I can download OSX x86?



NO, it's illegal,  find your own


----------



## PabloTeK

The-Llamalizer said:


> pretty sure its a cerbera speed 12.



Either that or a speed 6; still a very beautiful car. Oddly designed though.


----------



## alexandergre

OMG, This 3D is amazing.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Well, I was gettin something like 800kb down, so it wouldn't take that long



They really need to put a faint emoticon on here.


----------



## microchipper

my girlfriend found this one for me. YES I know..... what the hell am I doing letting the missus on my pc unsupervised LOL.


----------



## Ben

microchipper said:


> my girlfriend found this one for me. YES I know..... what the hell am I doing letting the missus on my pc unsupervised LOL.



Thats freaky...And hilarious.


----------



## kof2000




----------



## The-Llamalizer

alexandergre said:


> OMG, This 3D is amazing.





yeah, divineerror of deviantART is pretty much amazing. hes my hero of 3d art. love all his stuff.


----------



## patrickv

infamous lappy..lol


----------



## Kabu

Here are my lastest two, depending on my mood.  They are clickable


----------



## lovely?

mby its my monitor but it seems they need some AA


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


>



I like the new icons.


----------



## Itanda




----------



## Shane

patrickv,Could you share that nice blue background with us? 

My latest Xp


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> patrickv,Could you share that nice blue background with us?
> 
> I'm sorry but I've lost the link but i go t this from http://www.interfacelift.com
> . I dedicated one whole day browsing each and every section of their site and took all the wallpapers and visual styles i could..lol


----------



## patrickv

so stoopid am i, i uploaded it for you not to get the headache browsing interfacelift

http://imgplace.com/directory/dir4721/1182836202_5454.jpg


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> so stoopid am i, i uploaded it for you not to get the headache browsing interfacelift
> 
> http://imgplace.com/directory/dir4721/1182836202_5454.jpg



Thanks for that mate


----------



## miket23

Heres mine: took the desktop pic with my camera phone


----------



## Kornowski

Nice desktop miket23


----------



## Shane

my new desktop thanks to patrickv 

i like my new theme


----------



## tommy25

Here is my desktop image, something went wrong uploading the actual desktop so anyway. Created this image using terragen.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms




----------



## statue12

Nevakonaza said:


> my new desktop thanks to patrickv
> 
> i like my new theme



Where you get that theme from, looks cool


----------



## Irishwhistle

tommy25 said:


> Here is my desktop image, something went wrong uploading the actual desktop so anyway. Created this image using terragen.



Terragen 1 or 2?


----------



## Rambo

New icons again


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> New icons again



Those look like the old ones.


----------



## Impulse666

Rambo said:


> New icons again



ooo is that the new 16:1 widescreen ratio i hear of? saw it at ECS a while ago


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> New icons again





JordanII said:


> Those look like the old ones.




Look new to me. They're very nice


----------



## jcunningham9

Before when I was running a Vista look-alike on my Intel p4 with xp pro

I'll get a recent pic when I get off my laptop.


----------



## Kornowski

Who's that in your desktop?
Also, great choice of web site!

You into MTB'ing, what bike do you have?


----------



## DrCuddles

ARGH, the Vista start button in your Pic has its head cut off and shifted to the left slightly 

I'd also like to add, as this has more views and posts than all the stickies on this part of the forum put together, dont you think this should be stickied aswell? just putting that out there to any moderators who pass by


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> Those look like the old ones.



Nahh - they're new ones. 



Impulse666 said:


> ooo is that the new 16:1 widescreen ratio i hear of? saw it at ECS a while ago



Yup - ultra widescreen


----------



## patrickv

so i decided to be like you all imitating vista, i tried...lol





i like this one :


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> so i decided to be like you all imitating vista, i tried...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this one :



Nice........, but you should give ViStart a try. It make the XP start menu look *EXACTLY* like Vista's. It even has a working start search. Would you mind posting both of those themes? Thanks!


~Jordan


----------



## Shane

you guys know that Vista tansformation pack 7 is out now

http://www.windowsxlive.net/?p=740

dunno what they have changed in it and i havnt tried it.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> you guys know that Vista tansformation pack 7 is out now
> 
> http://www.windowsxlive.net/?p=740
> 
> dunno what they have changed in it and i havnt tried it.



I tried v6 and it was pretty cool.


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> you guys know that Vista tansformation pack 7 is out now
> 
> http://www.windowsxlive.net/?p=740
> 
> dunno what they have changed in it and i havnt tried it.



i have tried all major vtp ever since its started, didn't know seven was out..thanks for the info


----------



## ThatGuy16

My new vista desktop...


----------



## ducis

ThatGuy16 said:


> My new vista desktop...



whats with the car wallpapers lol
whats 'earth sim' ?


----------



## ThatGuy16

firsttimebuilder said:


> whats with the car wallpapers lol
> whats 'earth sim' ?



I like mustangs 

I think it installed with aol or Xfire, not sure but im about to uninstall it lol


----------



## Rambo

ThatGuy16 said:


> I think it installed with aol or Xfire, not sure but im about to uninstall it lol



It's just a 3D Earth Screensaver


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

i want the 1969 mustang convertible in black  their the coolest car


----------



## ThatGuy16

Rambo said:


> It's just a 3D Earth Screensaver



Ohh i see, thanks...but its already been deleted lol


----------



## patrickv

my desktop after a reformat today


----------



## Rambo

Yes, new icons again


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> my desktop after a reformat today



XP really doesn't look that bad with a nice wallpaper. Compliments it.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Yes, new icons again



Nice! I like the shiny Finder. 



> XP really doesn't look that bad with a nice wallpaper. Compliments it.



It would look even better with the MCE Blue theme.



~Jordan


----------



## patrickv

JordanII said:


> Nice! I like the shiny Finder.
> 
> 
> 
> It would look even better with the MCE Blue theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



yeah i thought of that but after what happened i don't want to mod my desktop again,keep it plain and simple


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> yeah i thought of that but after what happened i don't want to mod my desktop again,keep it plain and simple



What happened?


----------



## patrickv

JordanII said:


> What happened?



didn't you see my post in Operating system?


----------



## patrickv

here you go, as you requested


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> here you go, as you requested



Very nice! That looks great.


----------



## patrickv

this one is for JordanII and RAMBO


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> this one is for JordanII and RAMBO



is that the real mac?

only some of the mac transformation packs available for windows now look realy mac alike

ohh james blunt...i hate his songs


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> is that the real mac?
> 
> only some of the mac transformation packs available for windows now look realy mac alike
> 
> ohh james blunt...i hate his songs



yes the real Mac finally, hey James blunt is my main man...lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> this one is for JordanII and RAMBO



Once again, I need a fainting emoticon.  Simply beautiful. I haven't been able to get OSx86 to work so I have stopped trying.


~Jordan


----------



## patrickv

Yeah you really need to faint now, i waited for this for a whole month..lol
"ain't no trips to windows XP i ain't for that walk " <--Ludacris...lol


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> hey James blunt is my main man...lol



hehe well we all are diffrent ...just not my type of music





JordanII said:


> Once again, I need a fainting emoticon.  Simply beautiful. I haven't been able to get OSx86 to work so I have stopped trying.
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



yeah beautifl....dont stop trying,keep on trying to get it to work.

some of us wont ever run it on our systems

no sse2 or sse3 for me


----------



## Impulse666

ello penguin 







image
http://i12.tinypic.com/4xzaphu.jpg


----------



## Shane

update:

just using one of the wallpapers that came with Xp called "Ripple"


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> hehe well we all are diffrent ...just not my type of music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah beautifl....dont stop trying,keep on trying to get it to work.
> 
> some of us wont ever run it on our systems
> 
> no sse2 or sse3 for me



I can't get OSx86 to work for me either. It's pretty annoying.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> I can't get OSx86 to work for me either. It's pretty annoying.



Strange, I have the Athlon 3200+ and I know it has SSE2 support. 

~Jordan


----------



## ADE

i got a lot of non working short cuts....


----------



## Ben

ADE said:


> i got a lot of non working short cuts....



Nice wallpaper. The graphics look amazing. The trees and greenery looks so real


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

Impulse666 said:


> ello penguin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> http://i12.tinypic.com/4xzaphu.jpg



haha reminds me of that scene in fight club "find your animal"


----------



## lovely?

some of you might remember this game lol, black and white 2 leaves room for some amazing arty screenshots, this is just one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as the people who have played before can tell, my lion is very scrawny in that pic. it was near the beginning of the game and he couldnt help it


----------



## patrickv

ADE said:


> i got a lot of non working short cuts....



hey ADE i see you're using Sony Vegas too, have you tried rendering a video to a High-def 8mbps output and it totals to 11GB...i did...lol


----------



## patrickv

*make my moma proud*





so long XP, welcome TIGER


----------



## Rambo

patrickv said:


> so long XP, welcome TIGER



Woo! Another converted person! Welcome to the wonderful land of OS X...


----------



## Shane

wish i could convert 

for now im stuck with xp & vista

my updates xp background...my street


----------



## Impulse666

Nevakonaza said:


> wish i could convert
> 
> for now im stuck with xp & vista
> 
> my updates xp background...my street



all the cars are the same?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Me? never....i did not post this 
_Of course i like windows better....i just found this funny_


----------



## ADE

if hes sucking windows that means he's full of crap? lol. dissing himself and windows (the penguin)


----------



## ThatGuy16

ADE said:


> if hes sucking windows that means he's full of crap? lol. dissing himself and windows (the penguin)



lol, thats exactly what i was trying to figure out...


----------



## lovely?

patrickv said:


> so long XP, welcome TIGER


maybe i would save up and buy a mac if they werent so damn hard to figure out. my brothers mac sucks, (G3 proc) but it should still be able to give me some idea about how bad that os is


----------



## patrickv

lovely? said:


> maybe i would save up and buy a mac if they werent so damn hard to figure out. my brothers mac sucks, (G3 proc) but it should still be able to give me some idea about how bad that os is



not a  matter of being a bad OS, i never liked mac myself until now, it's just a matter of knowing how to use it and getting the job done. i was pissing off at myself when i first used it but as i go along i understood how it works..mac rules the street


----------



## lovely?

when i get behind the wheel of macs at my school its like looking at a civic with race stickers. it has the looks, but it has no guts. unless they make 8800's for macs? i havent checked


EDIT: well  i was messing around waiting for a few replies in my recent threads, and found a pic that i set as desktop: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah lol i have never used olive green before but i think it doesnt look half-bad


----------



## Shane

Impulse666 said:


> all the cars are the same?



the same?

they probably all look small cars to you...especialy if you live in the Us because their cars are massive

changed my background again


----------



## Impulse666

Nevakonaza said:


> they probably all look small cars to you...especialy if you live in the Us because their cars are massive



yeap dead on.


more penguins!!! 






image
http://i11.tinypic.com/53h34tc.jpg


----------



## ThatGuy16

Impulse666 said:


> yeap dead on.
> 
> 
> more penguins!!!
> 
> image
> http://i11.tinypic.com/53h34tc.jpg



More mustangs...lol
Found this through google


----------



## zabador

Woot Dual VGA


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Impulse666 said:


> yeap dead on.
> 
> 
> more penguins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> http://i11.tinypic.com/53h34tc.jpg



My new desktop is now those penguins, lol.


----------



## patrickv

my work vista desktop..trust me that wont last a month 

http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=20ajiydytym&thumb=4


----------



## Shane

JordanII said:


> Strange, I have the Athlon 3200+ and I know it has SSE2 support.
> 
> ~Jordan



does anyone know if osx x86 will work in VmWare station (Virtual machine)...even if your computers cpu dosnt have sse2 or sse3?

i know it wont run without at least sse2 but i was just wondering if it would in virtual machine

my cpu only has SSE


----------



## 20thCenturyBoy

Nevakonaza said:


> the same?
> 
> they probably all look small cars to you...especialy if you live in the Us because their cars are massive
> 
> changed my background again



Hey, what theme/visual style is that?


----------



## Shane

The theme is called "solitude"....in order to use it you will need to install the Uxtheme Multi-patcher first from here..

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/UXTheme-MultiPatcher.shtml

now you will need to restart your comp after installing that,once you have restarted put this theme file i have uploaded for you in the themes folder like this:

http://files-upload.com/344802/5175solitude.rar.html

My computer...your drive with windows on it....Resources.... Themes...then click on that theme when youve put it there and apply the theme.


----------



## PresidentJFJ

My cluttered desktop, although it's been worse. I've gotten it to 8 rows before






The fake vista is so nice I feel like I'm running Vista but my computer is 5 or 6 years old.


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> does anyone know if osx x86 will work in VmWare station (Virtual machine)...even if your computers cpu dosnt have sse2 or sse3?
> 
> i know it wont run without at least sse2 but i was just wondering if it would in virtual machine
> 
> my cpu only has SSE



yes it will work in vmware but i dont know if  it will still require sse2 or 3. i manage to install it at home in vm but it was dead slow as i only have 512mb ram


----------



## wixostrix




----------



## PresidentJFJ

damn thats one fine looking desktop. very nice


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

kool u got heaps of little dials and nicknacks on yours do they come with vista??


----------



## speedyink

Most of those do, they're all sidebar gadgets.  

Heres my laptop desktop


----------



## PresidentJFJ

I see that you have Heroes V? Good game? My favourite Heroes so far was Heroes III.


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> yes it will work in vmware but i dont know if  it will still require sse2 or 3. i manage to install it at home in vm but it was dead slow as i only have 512mb ram



hmm ok thanks for replying.

anyone tested it in vmware and got it to work without SSE2 & 3 please pm me tks 

My latest desky


----------



## Ben

I haven't posted in a while, I figured it was time to show my latest.


----------



## leSHok

i love the wilderness pictures


----------



## _simon_

Gone for something a little lighter today.


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


> Gone for something a little lighter today.



nice 

do you notice much differance going from the 32bit Linux to 64bit on Ubuntu?


----------



## patrickv

my office windows xp..a la ubuntu...lol , told you vista wouldn't last long

http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=eya5xxdb30t&thumb=4


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> nice
> 
> do you notice much differance going from the 32bit Linux to 64bit on Ubuntu?



To be honest, no. Perhaps I don't use applications that make the most of it.

But if you have a 64bit processor then it makes sense to use a 64bit OS.


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


> To be honest, no. Perhaps I don't use applications that make the most of it.
> 
> But if you have a 64bit processor then it makes sense to use a 64bit OS.



yeah might aswell use 64 bit if you can


----------



## dmw2692004




----------



## Shane

my latest xp


----------



## ThatGuy16

I found this pic i took interesting 





Even though ill probably wind up changing it


----------



## Impulse666

ThatGuy16 said:


> I found this pic i took interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though ill probably wind up changing it



ooo i like that one. got a 1680x1050?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Impulse666 said:


> ooo i like that one. got a 1680x1050?



Edit...: heres one similar 1600x1200
http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/?action=view&current=DSCF1866.jpg


----------



## kof2000

need more icons i think...


----------



## ThatGuy16

lol, 4 screens....nice background btw


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


>



Would you mind posting that wallpaper? Thanks!


~Jordan


----------



## Rambo

Yeah, sure.


----------



## kof2000

that will go nice with this mouse


----------



## Impulse666

new compiz fusion pwns


----------



## patrickv

here's mine again


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> here's mine again



Nice


----------



## Tayl

lol @ The reminder Patrick 

Breaks.


----------



## patrickv

Breaks said:


> lol @ The reminder Patrick
> 
> Breaks.



yeah i just came back, actually there was nothing wrong with the pc just needed an antivirus, update to mp11 and installed a tv card..am making my bills so as to give the person tomorrow..lol


----------



## Kilauea




----------



## patrickv

Kilauea said:


>



Francais mon amie ?


----------



## Impulse666




----------



## Kilauea

patrickv said:


> Francais mon amie ?



Oui et non, français, mais pas Français si tu vois ce que je veux dire


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Yeah, sure.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## coddie

Mine


----------



## Shane




----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


>



hey Nevakonaza when are you gonna convert to Mac ?





my windows 2k has no drivers..lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> hey Nevakonaza when are you gonna convert to Mac ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my windows 2k has no drivers..lol



Grrrr...... I wish OSx86 would download for me.


----------



## patrickv

Hey JordanII the day will come when you will use OsX86, latest installment, which i dedicate entirely to JORDANII


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> Hey JordanII the day will come when you will use OsX86, latest installment, which i dedicate entirely to JORDANII



OK, now I really need a faint emoticon.


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> hey Nevakonaza when are you gonna convert to Mac



i would convert today if i could.

my system wont ever be ablt to run it,My cpu doesnt have SSE2 or SSE3 that OSX requires.
i only have SSE


----------



## Rambo

@ Jordan and Nevakonaza: This is just to make you guys feel more jealous about our OSx86 installs:


----------



## PabloTeK

EDIT: Sodding Photobucket, they've resized it!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> @ Jordan and Nevakonaza: This is just to make you guys feel more jealous about our OSx86 installs:



No more, my friend!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Hey Tim and Patrick! This is for you:











How's that look?

   


~Jordan


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine 






Oddly placed icons Ben?


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> Hey Tim and Patrick! This is for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



Pfft! Can't fool me. That's eyeOS


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Pfft! Can't fool me. That's eyeOS



I wasn't trying to fool you about anything. It sure looks nice, doesn't it? Almost as nice as OS X.


----------



## patrickv

JordanII said:


> I wasn't trying to fool you about anything. It sure looks nice, doesn't it? Almost as nice as OS X.



yeah looks nice, but not "ALMOST" as nice as mac.
dont make me upload another picture of my desktop here..lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly placed icons Ben?




It looks like a kinda wanna be linux windows desktop


----------



## dmw2692004




----------



## Kornowski

> It looks like a kinda wanna be linux windows desktop



It looks nothing like Linux


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> I wasn't trying to fool you about anything. It sure looks nice, doesn't it? Almost as nice as OS X.



Hehe, yeah, it does look nice. They ought to make a downloadable version which you can run right off your desktop, with fullscreen options, etc... 

- Rambo.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Hehe, yeah, it does look nice. They ought to make a downloadable version which you can run right off your desktop, with fullscreen options, etc...
> 
> - Rambo.



I agree, but, I did get it to run comletely full screen. I put all my FF controls in the menu bar and then made FF fullscreen and there is no way of knowing that it's FF. 


~Jordan


----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


> @ Jordan and Nevakonaza: This is just to make you guys feel more jealous about our OSx86 installs:



Yeah yeah rub it it why dont you

My day will come


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly placed icons Ben?



AHHH!!! Can't you just put your icons in the corner like a normal person?!?


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> AHHH!!! Can't you just put your icons in the corner like a normal person?!?



Lol his recycle bin is in an odd place

Dan why dont you put them all together in the middle?


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Lol his recycle bin is in an odd place
> 
> Dan why dont you put them all together in the middle?



Because he has to have his games separate from everything else, or the world will implode


----------



## patrickv

thou shalt feel the wrath of the TIGER 10.4.9


----------



## patrickv

feel the wrath


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> feel the wrath



Just wait till I get my hands on Leopard! He'll tear your tiger to shreds!


----------



## Kornowski

> AHHH!!! Can't you just put your icons in the corner like a normal person?!?







> Lol his recycle bin is in an odd place
> 
> Dan why dont you put them all together in the middle?



I don't like having it in the corner, it isn't neat 



> Because he has to have his games separate from everything else, or the world will implode



Hit the nail on the head there Ben


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> thou shalt feel the wrath of the TIGER 10.4.9



Ce qui est la signification de toutes ces images de tigre?!


----------



## patrickv

JordanII said:


> Ce qui est la signification de toutes ces images de tigre?!



pour tes faire jalouse!!!


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> pour tes faire jalouse!!!



Bien, cela ne fonctionnera pas Patrick ! Je ne peux pas attendre pour montrer outre du léopard vous ! ! ! Mon Ubuntu installent des regards juste comme gentils que le tigre. 


~Jordan


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> I don't like having it in the corner, it isn't neat
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the nail on the head there Ben



Well, at least hes unique...


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Well, at least hes unique...



Sie nennen das einzigartig? Ich habe gesehen, daß viele Leute die tun.


----------



## patrickv

JordanII said:


> Bien, cela ne fonctionnera pas Patrick ! Je ne peux pas attendre pour montrer outre du léopard vous ! ! ! Mon Ubuntu installent des regards juste comme gentils que le tigre.
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



excusez mois jordanII mais j'aime pas ubuntu linux


----------



## Shane

JordanII said:


> Bien, cela ne fonctionnera pas Patrick ! Je ne peux pas attendre pour montrer outre du léopard vous ! ! ! Mon Ubuntu installent des regards juste comme gentils que le tigre.
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



Parler lol anglais ! Je pleurniche undertand un mot fichu votre parole. ..this est une droite de forum anglaise ? 

oui je l'ai traduit lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> excusez mois jordanII mais j'aime pas ubuntu linux



Je sais, mais je l'aime.


----------



## Kornowski

> Well, at least hes unique



Yup 
How are you anyway?



> Sie nennen das einzigartig? Ich habe gesehen, daß viele Leute die tun



Yeah, loads of people do it 












Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> Parler lol anglais ! Je pleurniche undertand un mot fichu votre parole. ..this est une droite de forum anglaise ?
> 
> oui je l'ai traduit lol



Traduisez alors ceci si vous pouvez :

Que língua é esta???


----------



## patrickv

haha..rubic's cube ?


----------



## Shane

JordanII said:


> Traduisez alors ceci si vous pouvez :
> 
> Que língua é esta???



I cannot translate that lol...maybe it means: POST IN ENGLISH PLEASE


----------



## Kornowski

> haha..rubic's cube ?



lol, Nah, it's the Linux thing fow Windows


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> I cannot translate that lol...maybe it means: POST IN ENGLISH PLEASE



Guess again!



> lol, Nah, it's the Linux thing fow Windows



I do believe it's Toy'd.


----------



## monoman

dmw2692004 said:


> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b292/dmw2692004/Computers/Untitled-34.jpg



I have a similar wallpaper to that, but yours is better I think, can you post me a link please?  Heres mine: (Lots of icons - I'm trying to organise my files)


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


> lol, Nah, it's the Linux thing fow Windows



ya i know men ,it's YODM i was just playing with ya


----------



## Kornowski

> ya i know men ,it's YODM i was just playing with ya



Yeah, it's really cool, I can't really see a use for it though, other than looking good


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, it's really cool, I can't really see a use for it though, other than looking good



Well it's good for managing desktops..thats its only purpose, so you don't need to have wmp,mail, internet, office open on one desktop , so each desktop it's own application.
i gave this to a friend and his drooling all over it..lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here is my desktop with my new aKua wallpaper. The wallpaper is available for download here. What do you think?







~Jordan


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> It looks nothing like Linux



Ahh, well to me ....the green grass and the icons going in a row.

Oh well maybe it was just me lol


----------



## patrickv

JordanII said:


> Here is my desktop with my new aKua wallpaper. The wallpaper is available for download here. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



aren't you gonna give credit to the personwho uploaded the theme for you ??
by the way your wallpaper is fishy ,im pretty sure you edited the original one to and chanhed the colour scheme with photoshop !!!


----------



## Kornowski

> Ahh, well to me ....the green grass and the icons going in a row.
> 
> Oh well maybe it was just me lol



Ah right, lol, I kind of see what you mean, looks more like Vista though


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> aren't you gonna give credit to the personwho uploaded the theme for you ??
> by the way your wallpaper is fishy ,im pretty sure you edited the original one to and chanhed the colour scheme with photoshop !!!



OK whatever, thanks for the theme.  I made the whole thing from scratch. Where is the wallpaper that you think it looks like? 


~Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here is my new laser wallpaper that I made in Photoshop CS2. You can download it here. What do you think? Any suggestions? Thanks to Kornowski for the theme.







~Jordan


----------



## Shane

i quite like this background...its more of a autumn background but its nice


----------



## Impulse666

zomg laz0rz!!1!1


----------



## Irishwhistle

Impulse666 said:


> zomg laz0rz!!1!1



I'm glad you like it. Do want it in any other colors?


~Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here is yet another wallpaper that I made.  You can download it here.






What do you think? Any suggestions? 



~Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle

I upgraded the Green Laser wallpaper. I made it a lot brighter on request. Here is the bright version.


~Jordan


----------



## Impulse666

JordanII said:
			
		

> I upgraded the Green Laser wallpaper. I made it a lot brighter on request. Here is the bright version.
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



why dont you just put 


			
				JordanII said:
			
		

> ~JordanII


in the first line of your sig, right below the little black line? then space and continue your regular sig.

just messin  nice photoshoppin. keep it up!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Impulse666 said:


> why dont you just put
> 
> in the first line of your sig, right below the little black line? then space and continue your regular sig.
> 
> just messin  nice photoshoppin. keep it up!



Good question.  Thanks for the compliments!!! 


~Jordan


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


>



Good Grief!!! Where do you get all of those extremely nice wallpapers???


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Good Grief!!! Where do you get all of those extremely nice wallpapers???



Interfacelift.com?


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

you can find HEAPS of awesome wallpapers by just going to google or yahoo images and typing "computer wallpapers" or any subject u want for eg "scarlett johansson wallpapers"  or another cool one is "3D art wallpapers" but u probably already knew that


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> Interfacelift.com?



I already looked through all of those 

EDIT:

Correction, I already downloaded all of those


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> I already looked through all of those
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Correction, I already downloaded all of those



Try DeviantART, there are LOADS there. Then of course you could make your own.


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> Try DeviantART, there are LOADS there. Then of course you could make your own.



I have been looking at deviant art lately, found some nice stuff there.

I would if I could, but I can't because I don't have Photoshop, and GIMP doesn't like my computer. Of course, I did "photoshop" a wallpaper with Paint 











It's definitely not finished yet, but I've always wanted to edit a wallpaper with Paint 

Update:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> I would if I could, but I can't because I don't have photoshop, and GIMP doesn't like my computer. Of course, I did "photoshop" a wallpaper with Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely not finished yet, but I've always wanted to edit a wallpaper with Paint
> 
> Update:




GIMP doesn't work on your computer!!!  Try Paint.NET, it's better than paint. It has layers and effects and all that stuff. Another place to look is Gnome-look.org and KDE-look.org.


~Jordan


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> Try Paint.NET, it's better than paint. It has layers and effects and all that stuff.
> 
> ~Jordan



Um..is it supposed to link me to Warren Paint & Color Co.? lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Um..is it supposed to link me to Warren Paint & Color Co.? lol



No  That's just the name of the program. Try this link.  Sorry about that.


~Jordan


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> No  That's just the name of the program. Try this link.  Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



Wow, the program actually looks half decent. Thanks


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Wow, the program actually looks half decent. Thanks



Your welcome! By the way, did you install the GTK framework before trying to install GIMP?


~Jordan


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> Your welcome! By the way, did you install the GTK framework before trying to install GIMP?
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



PMed


----------



## patrickv

JordanII said:


> Here is yet another wallpaper that I made.  You can download it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



bah, make your own wallpapers men, you just edited that one,


----------



## Geoff

I havent posted mine for a while, so here we go:






BTW, the resolution is 1440x900, but PhotoBucket resizes the images.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Rambo, can you tell me where you got that argyle desktop? I want that one


Thanks


----------



## patrickv

[-0MEGA-];705869 said:
			
		

> I havent posted mine for a while, so here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the resolution is 1440x900, but PhotoBucket resizes the images.



what is that thing you erased in the top right corner of the screen ?....
hmmm...


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

it was his porno folder


----------



## Geoff

patrickv said:


> what is that thing you erased in the top right corner of the screen ?....
> hmmm...





XxSNIPERxX said:


> it was his porno folder


Nah, just a personal file.


----------



## patrickv

here's my XP work desktop, totally removed vista





check out 50cent in wmp in the back...lol


----------



## Rambo

Halian said:


> Good Grief!!! Where do you get all of those extremely nice wallpapers???



Hehe, and that's just my Abstracts folder 



INTELCRAZY said:


> Rambo, can you tell me where you got that argyle desktop? I want that one
> 
> 
> Thanks



Sure. http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/811/argylecp2.jpg 

My current wall for the day:


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> bah, make your own wallpapers men, you just edited that one,



I promise you I did not edit it. What makes you think I edited one? I make all my wallpapers completely from scratch. Please stop accusing me of things I didn't do.


~Jordan


----------



## patrickv

damn Rambo has my wallpaper, but my is 1024x768 and its pixelated cos i use 1280x1024


----------



## Irishwhistle

Patrick, could you please explain why you think my wallpapers are edited?


----------



## patrickv

JordanII said:


> Patrick, could you please explain why you think my wallpapers are edited?



ok am sorry for acusing you, im guilty,
but im pretty sure i saw one of those images somewhere (can't remember the darn link) the ones that look like macs and i grabbed one and i edited the colour scheme, so thats why i think you did pretty much the same thing i did


----------



## patrickv

incoming


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> ok am sorry for acusing you, im guilty,
> but im pretty sure i saw one of those images somewhere (can't remember the darn link) the ones that look like macs and i grabbed one and i edited the colour scheme, so thats why i think you did pretty much the same thing i did



Did you find it on DevianART? I post all my wallpapers on there.


----------



## patrickv

JordanII said:


> Did you find it on DevianART? I post all my wallpapers on there.



no, not deviantart, but i saw yours there


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here is my new "Carbon Fiber" wallpaper. You can download it here. What do you think? Any suggestions? 








~Jordan


----------



## Shane

Thats good Jordan,What software you use to make them?


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> Here is my new "Carbon Fiber" wallpaper. You can download it here. What do you think? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



tbh, it has a weird affect on my eyes...I don't really like it that much. Your others are better.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats good Jordan,What software you use to make them?



Photoshop CS2, although you could probably do it in GIMP. 




> tbh, it has a weird affect on my eyes...I don't really like it that much. Your others are better.



At least it's not as bad as this. lol


~Jordan


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> Photoshop CS2, although you could probably do it in GIMP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's not as bad as this. lol
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



Very true


----------



## patrickv

my final mac wallpaper, hope it stays like that


----------



## speedyink

Heres my current desktop






Thats on my laptop of course.  Poor Desktop has been sort of shunned since I got my laptop...


----------



## dmw2692004




----------



## g4m3rof1337

patrickv said:


> my final mac wallpaper, hope it stays like that






dmw2692004 said:


>



Nice wallpapers.


----------



## HumanMage

Patrickv, where did you find that Chicago wallpaper, I used to have it, but now can't remember where I discovered it.


----------



## patrickv

HumanMage said:


> Patrickv, where did you find that Chicago wallpaper, I used to have it, but now can't remember where I discovered it.



www.interfacelift.com


----------



## HumanMage

Ahah sucess, it looks even better on a high resolution screen! Thanks


----------



## Tayl

marquita188 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/MARQUITA188/screenshot.bmp



Damn. What is all that in your system tray lol? When online playing games with a bunch of friends the most I have running is like 6 applications. And 2 of those are motherboard apps running within the system tray. I've never seen my system tray stretch past 7 apps at most.

Breaks.


----------



## Shane

My latest


----------



## [trs]ALUMINUM

Heres mine with the sick Viper


----------



## azwebs

Probably crap, but there ya go. When I got me Acer laptop (the one the shot's from), looks like someone had edited the config. Cos the Acer background was the one shown, and I can't change it, so I learnt to live with it.






Click here for full size (1280 x 800) image.


----------



## speedyink

Heres my new one.


----------



## spanky

speedyink said:


> Heres my new one.



Is that the weather bug or weather.com gadget?


----------



## MixedLogik

Here goes me
Not too bad, the basics, Lol


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## speedyink

theresthatguy said:


> Is that the weather bug or weather.com gadget?



Thats the Vista gadget


----------



## patrickv

JordanII said:


>


so you finnally reached the top ?..lol
looks like a mac i can't tell if it's one or not, where's Rambo when you need him..
bwah hahaha


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> so you finnally reached the top ?..lol
> looks like a mac i can't tell if it's one or not, where's Rambo when you need him..
> bwah hahaha



thats not mac but it does look good


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> thats not mac but it does look good



yeah it confused me a bit i must say, the icons are not into positions like the Mac and the terminal also, there's some missing info with it..lol
also "HOME" and "Sherlock" are not actually on the dock
but i must say jordan, get a mac


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> but i must say jordan, get a mac



hehe yeah,Macs are expensive though

i had a go on a Mac yesturday...it was fun but confusing because i havnt used it before


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> hehe yeah,Macs are expensive though
> 
> i had a go on a Mac yesturday...it was fun but confusing because i havnt used it before



yeah i know but once you get the hang of it it's easy, i go about it like im using windows


----------



## patrickv

one pretty messed up desktop


----------



## Rambo

patrickv said:


> so you finnally reached the top ?..lol
> looks like a mac i can't tell if it's one or not, where's Rambo when you need him..
> bwah hahaha



Since when do Mac's have trash icons on their desktops?


----------



## patrickv

Rambo said:


> Since when do Mac's have trash icons on their desktops?



Adium is offline ?
hey it pisses me off to see you with those wallpapers, where do you get them ?
i have this one but not with the floating Isle...


----------



## _simon_

Some Compiz Fusion goodness. I can't get enough of the reflections at the moment.


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> Adium is offline ?
> hey it pisses me off to see you with those wallpapers, where do you get them ?
> i have this one but not with the floating Isle...



I have that one, and I got it on Deviant Art. Theres loads there, you just have to take the time to look


----------



## DaveTaylor

new laptop


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


> Some Compiz Fusion goodness. I can't get enough of the reflections at the moment.



that looks awesome mate.

i just dont get how you can live with linux though
i couldnt because i like to game


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> that looks awesome mate.
> 
> i just dont get how you can live with linux though
> i couldnt because i like to game



Easy - I only really play one game and luckily that works perfectly under Linux lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Since when do Mac's have trash icons on their desktops?



And since when is Spotlight orange with two arrows sticking out of it?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> that looks awesome mate.
> 
> i just dont get how you can live with linux though
> i couldnt because i like to game



How do you do that? I have Compiz and Beryl but I haven't been able to do anything like that. Thanks!


~Jordan


----------



## patrickv

[email protected] said:


> Easy - I only really play one game and luckily that works perfectly under Linux lol



baf, thats unreal 2004 right ?
i tried living with Linux at first but i couldn't because it didn't meet my requirements


----------



## patrickv

Here are some of my requirements :

Editing,creating webpages (i think open office writer or whatever does not have enough tools)
Databases  creation  (baf open office Base is lame)
video conversion  (dvd to all format and all format to dvd)
creating archieves with MDI files  ( oh god, linux can't open MDI files )

I do more and what i do, linux don't have an alternative for it, so i 
simply use it for fun these days, and oh, Mac is prooving to be able to do all that....
what has linux come to ?   lol


----------



## _simon_

JordanII said:


> How do you do that? I have Compiz and Beryl but I haven't been able to do anything like that. Thanks!
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



It's Compiz Fusion, if you can't do those things then you don't have the latest version.

Beryl has been discontinued btw.


----------



## _simon_

patrickv said:


> Here are some of my requirements :
> 
> Editing,creating webpages (i think open office writer or whatever does not have enough tools)
> Databases  creation  (baf open office Base is lame)
> video conversion  (dvd to all format and all format to dvd)
> creating archieves with MDI files  ( oh god, linux can't open MDI files )
> 
> I do more and what i do, linux don't have an alternative for it, so i
> simply use it for fun these days, and oh, Mac is prooving to be able to do all that....
> what has linux come to ?   lol



Re webpages, I use a mixture of Nvu ( http://www.nvu.com/screenshots.php ) and Text editor.

Dunno about the other stuff


----------



## Irishwhistle

[email protected] said:


> It's Compiz Fusion, if you can't do those things then you don't have the latest version.
> 
> Beryl has been discontinued btw.



OK, Thanks!


~Jordan


----------



## monoman




----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


> Easy - I only really play one game and luckily that works perfectly under Linux lol



if linux somehow become so that you could run any Windows game on it then i would switch definatly.
i think most of us would here lol

even if they made a Linux distro that runs windows games but they charge you for it instead of it been open source i would pay for it to scrap windows.


----------



## Kornowski

XP or Vista?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> XP or Vista?



XP, look at the system tray icons.


----------



## Kornowski

> look at the system tray icons


They're the Vista icons... 

I'll let some more people see what they think


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> They're the Vista icons...
> 
> I'll let some more people see what they think



Strange..... I use Vista sometimes and the icons look different.


----------



## Kornowski

> Strange..... I use Vista sometimes and the icons look different.



The Internet (far left) one may be different, I have a wireless internet so...


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> The Internet (far left) one may be different, I have a wireless internet so...



The computer I use Vista on uses wireless internet too.


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> They're the Vista icons...
> 
> I'll let some more people see what they think



It's XP.  The transparency in Vista has a blurred effect, and the wireless icon is windows XP style.

Thats a good skin, where did you get it?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> They're the Vista icons...
> 
> I'll let some more people see what they think



Looks like Vista to me. The tray icons looks like the Vista ones...But I still think its XP, because I just don't think you would buy Vista yet...Maybe I'm wrong, who knows


----------



## lovely?

i dont know if this background has been posted before but here it is:


----------



## patrickv

[email protected] said:


> Re webpages, I use a mixture of Nvu ( http://www.nvu.com/screenshots.php ) and Text editor.
> 
> Dunno about the other stuff



yeah i totally forgot  about NVU, it's quite good, but lack many features like frontpage and MS Expression


----------



## EGS

Here is my desktop:


----------



## patrickv

Hey Egs your desktop is really messed up..lol
here's my latest


----------



## Shane

that looks cool Patrick

My latest


----------



## lovely?

jesus did my documents explode onto your desktop egs? lol but patrickv that was a good one


----------



## EGS

lovely? said:


> jesus did my documents explode onto your desktop egs? lol but patrickv that was a good one


Those are all my important files for easy access...you see my My Documents. >_<


----------



## monoman

Lol EGS, I thought I had alot of icons, but thats insane 
Anyway I found this nice new wallpaper:


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> that looks cool Patrick
> 
> My latest



Oh my God, what have you done?!!? Comic Sans on the start bar? And your icons look horrid!


----------



## Shane

Mac Transformation pack 

i like it 







and rambo lol,

yeah i was just experimenting with diffrent text styles etc and i just left it at that...you like my new or does it look nothing like the real thing?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thats cool, window blinds? or...?


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thats cool, window blinds? or...?



Thanks,
no its called WinOSX

free to download.


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> Mac Transformation pack
> 
> i like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and rambo lol,
> 
> yeah i was just experimenting with diffrent text styles etc and i just left it at that...you like my new or does it look nothing like the real thing?



oh ma god, lol, 5 steps closer to convert , baf wht the hell, thats not even near a mac..lol


----------



## patrickv

I reformatted my Mac, here's a brand new one, i haven't installed shapeshifter yet





hello im a mac and you are..?...baf get a life..lol


----------



## Kornowski

> It's XP. The transparency in Vista has a blurred effect, and the wireless icon is windows XP style.
> 
> Thats a good skin, where did you get it?



Yeah, Yeah, Ok, It's XP 

I got it off Devaint Art, it's for WB5, do you want a link to it?



> Looks like Vista to me. The tray icons looks like the Vista ones...But I still think its XP, because I just don't think you would buy Vista yet...Maybe I'm wrong, who knows



You're right Ben, it is XP, Nah, I wouldn't buy Vista yet!

And Jordan, he was right too


----------



## _simon_

The emerald (window) theme is one I made a long time ago called Fayal (comes with the emerald theme package if you have it) I've modified it slightly from my original version though.


----------



## Impulse666

[email protected] said:


> The emerald (window) theme is one I made a long time ago called Fayal (comes with the emerald theme package if you have it) I've modified it slightly from my original version though.



you made fayal?! i loved that theme! until i made my own rendition


----------



## _simon_

Yes mate, Fayal is mine 

Added window titles now and faded buttons, not sure if it's worth getting the updated version included in the themes package though.


----------



## Shane

Update 






Xp with Vista Sidebar


----------



## patrickv

hey Nevakonaza if yours an update what would you call mine ?


----------



## HumanMage

I can't see yours PatrickV

Woops, nvm.


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> hey Nevakonaza if yours an update what would you call mine ?



Very nice mate...the icons look realy good in OSX


----------



## patrickv

HumanMage said:


> I can't see yours PatrickV
> 
> Woops, nvm.



yeah as soon as i uploaded i wasn't there but i  refreshed the page


----------



## Ben

Here's my update


----------



## nexolus

what theme is that you're using, halian


----------



## microchipper

Nevakonaza said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xp with Vista Sidebar


hey that's a bit like my bruvs new motor




he works for Rolls Royce


----------



## PabloTeK

I'm not really a Roller fan but the Phantom looks very nice, and big too!


----------



## Tayl

Heres my latest:






Rove.


----------



## mrjack

My latest, for those who don't know what the logo is it's the Majesty logo used by Dream Theater.


----------



## Ben

nexolus said:


> what theme is that you're using, halian



It's called Ecliz_Deluxe. There's also a theme very similar to it called ClearONE. I found them both on Deviant Art. 



mrjack said:


> My latest, for those who don't know what the logo is it's the Majesty logo used by Dream Theater.



Nice, man! I even like the icon placement......Compared to Kornowski's random icons


----------



## Ben

RoveWolf said:


> Heres my latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rove.



Wow, I didn't know you were able to get your name changed. Thought ian would disapprove 

Oh...and, nice wallpaper


----------



## patrickv

good ol windows XP


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> good ol windows XP



can you upload that wallpaper? Looks great!


----------



## The_Beast




----------



## Rambo

Pssst, by the way, for anyone who was interested in OSx86 but didn't want to download the whole 4.4GB, there is a slimline version for Intel CPU's which fits just under 1.4GB. PM me for more info. 

- Rambo.


----------



## patrickv

Hey Rambo, i have that wallpaper except mine is reversed, i mean the lightning thingy is faced to the right


----------



## patrickv

Halian said:


> can you upload that wallpaper? Looks great!



i forgot where i got it but its on my home pc i'll upload when im home

cheers

EDIT :  i found it (i think)
http://www.slizone.com/object/slizone_screensavers.html


----------



## Shane

Nice desktop guys,I especialy like patrickvs 

heres mine lol Classic theme for now.

[img=http://aycu22.webshots.com/image/21821/2002165261714940271_th.jpg]

sorry that you will have to click on it...photobucket was down


----------



## K3rupt

Here is my Latest Setups






Latest Background, Now for the Whole System


----------



## patrickv

a dreamy world that will never come true


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> Hey Rambo, i have that wallpaper except mine is reversed, i mean the lightning thingy is faced to the right



Same here. And it seems like the "lightening thingy" is closer to the corners at the top, rather than the original, which is focused more in the middle.



patrickv said:


> i forgot where i got it but its on my home pc i'll upload when im home
> 
> cheers
> 
> EDIT :  i found it (i think)
> http://www.slizone.com/object/slizone_screensavers.html



Thanks!


----------



## _simon_




----------



## patrickv

and the whole world loves it when we use the MAC..bup bi dup dup bup bi dup...lol


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> and the whole world loves it when we use the MAC..bup bi dup dup bup bi dup...lol



Valmont? lol


----------



## patrickv

Halian said:


> Valmont? lol



yeah my signature is Valmont, thats french but im no french though, ...and yeah thats my Mac screensaver,give credit please where it's due...(those wallpapers)


----------



## K3rupt

Halian said:


> Valmont? lol



Dude? Is that MAC or Windowz?

Very Slick Tho


----------



## Tayl

Changed mine about a bit tonight so I thought I would stick an update of it here:






I think I'm going to stick with this for a long while yet. Seems to be easy on the eyes for me now.

Rove.


----------



## Ben

K3rupt said:


> Dude? Is that MAC or Windowz?
> 
> Very Slick Tho



It's windows..If you didn't notice the start button...

Here's a mac impersonation I've done, I didn't bother to change my icons though:





And here is an update for the day:


----------



## chrisalviola




----------



## patrickv

allas, something i've always wanted to do, MICROSOFT ACCESS on MAC,finally
installation in progress




access is up and running


----------



## ducis

Halian said:


> It's windows..If you didn't notice the start button...
> 
> Here's a mac impersonation I've done, I didn't bother to change my icons though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is an update for the day:



where did you get that taskbar?
it looks awesome
(not the mac look alike the other one)


----------



## Ben

firsttimebuilder said:


> where did you get that taskbar?
> it looks awesome
> (not the mac look alike the other one)



Somewhere on Deviant art, Don't have a link. It's called Jadaero.


----------



## Shane

chrisalviola said:


>



What Distro is that


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> What Distro is that



yeah it's hard to tell cause it's not zoomable


----------



## spanky

Edit: Cleaned up shortcuts


----------



## Shane

theresthatguy said:


>



Nice!

i mean the girl lol


----------



## spanky

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice!
> 
> i mean the girl lol



Yeah I'm not really sure how people can stand staring at this landscape desktops all day.


----------



## Kornowski

Wow!  That is a very nice wallpaper  Who is she?
I like landscape desktops, but you may of converted me


----------



## spanky

Kornowski said:


> Wow!  That is a very nice wallpaper  Who is she?
> I like landscape desktops, but you may of converted me



Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## Kornowski

> Elisha Cuthbert



Ahhh, the girl next door


----------



## spanky

Yep. This one of my other fav desktops.


----------



## nexolus

yeah the picture's good but all that gross ****ing text with stupid ass link and "awesome" beveling/embossing makes it look like trash.


----------



## spanky

nexolus said:


> yeah the picture's good but all that gross ****ing text with stupid ass link and "awesome" beveling/embossing makes it look like trash.



doesn't bother me one bit. take a chill pill.


----------



## monoman




----------



## Burgerbob

My current-


----------



## nexolus

theresthatguy said:


> doesn't bother me one bit. take a chill pill.



lol sorry as a student of design i get really upset at stuff like that.


----------



## nh1129

Probably none of you ever heard of this movie but I'm a fan of old movies so I photoshoped an already made wallpaper to make it look better.


----------



## patrickv

here's my latest


----------



## Shane

My latest


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> My latest



Thats a great wallpaper!


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Thats a great wallpaper!



yeah nice isnt it


----------



## Ben

Latest:


----------



## alexandergre

Here is mine. The taskbar is hide.  Wallpaper by my self.(c)PSP. 
I was searching for psp wallpaper for windows and I didnt find anything. So I decided to make it by myself. First I have tried with Fireworks and then with photoshop. the photoshop version was much better. I have also made the video. Click here to watch the video of PSP waves. 673 kB.   QuickTime format. .MOV
Now I know how SONY made the BG for PSP. Soon my own website will be available for everyone. I will upload my tutorials. This is one of them.

Please comment if you like the video.


----------



## dmw2692004

alexandergre said:


> Here is mine. The taskbar is hide.  Wallpaper by my self.(c)PSP.
> I was searching for psp wallpaper for windows and I didnt find anything. So I decided to make it by myself. First I have tried with Fireworks and then with photoshop. the photoshop version was much better. I have also made the video. Click here to watch the video of PSP waves. 673 kB.   QuickTime format. .MOV
> Now I know how SONY made the BG for PSP. Soon my own website will be available for everyone. I will upload my tutorials. This is one of them.
> 
> Please comment if you like the video.




Wow! thats sicck!


----------



## Shane

dmw2692004 said:


> Wow! thats sicck!



Yeah sick!!!

Halians looks good too 

i like the start menu bar..is that Vista?


----------



## hNic

i WANT those icons on your desktop....where did u get them


----------



## Shane

Changed mine already 

My dream car!


----------



## monoman

Heres my dream car:


----------



## Ben

hNic said:


> i WANT those icons on your desktop....where did u get them



I'm sure he probably made them.



Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah sick!!!
> 
> Halians looks good too
> 
> i like the start menu bar..is that Vista?




Nope. XP


----------



## murdock22

monoman said:


> Heres my dream car:



Bugatti? the worlds fastest production car, owned by VW


----------



## monoman

murdock22 said:


> Bugatti? the worlds fastest production car, owned by VW



You got it. Bugatti veyron, 1000Bhp 16cylinder engine with 4 turbochargers, and known to have maxed 400kmph speed on a straight! One mean piece of engineering!


----------



## heyman421

monoman said:


> known to have maxed 400mph speed on a straight!



Oh, right.... When did that happen again?

Was this the same weekend intelcrazy's pal put 2 22" jackhammers in his avalanche?


----------



## hNic

monoman said:


> You got it. Bugatti veyron, 1000Bhp 16cylinder engine with 4 turbochargers, and known to have maxed 400mph speed on a straight! One mean piece of engineering!




400mph????? maybe if it had a rocket strapped to it

it goes 403 KM/h....or 250 MPH

Richard Hammond did it on Top Gear...


----------



## hNic

Nevakonaza said:


> Changed mine already
> 
> My dream car!



*DROOLS EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## monoman

heyman421 said:


> Oh, right.... When did that happen again?
> 
> Was this the same weekend intelcrazy's pal put 2 22" jackhammers in his avalanche?





hNic said:


> 400mph????? maybe if it had a rocket strapped to it
> 
> it goes 403 KM/h....or 250 MPH
> 
> Richard Hammond did it on Top Gear...



Sorry boys, typo. kmph is what I meant.  I've corrected it now.


----------



## hNic

monoman said:


> Sorry boys, typo. kmph is what I meant.  I've corrected it now.



no prob

all amke mistakes
    ^^^ lol (not on purpose)


----------



## patrickv

so i decided to instal vista @ home, bah what the hell , i formatted my mac for this ?....damn


----------



## _simon_

Few subtle changes.


----------



## ThatGuy16




----------



## Ben

ThatGuy16 said:


>



Wow! Those CPU and temp gauges look amazing!


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


> Few subtle changes.



looks good,

ive always wondred in linux how you access files on your hard drive because its compleatly diffrent to windows obviusly so im lost

have you used windows ever since you switched Simon?
i bet not


----------



## heyman421

hNic said:


> 400mph????? maybe if it had a rocket strapped to it
> 
> it goes 403 KM/h....or 250 MPH
> 
> Richard Hammond did it on Top Gear...



nah, it wasn't the hamster, it was the old boring dude

not clarkson, not hamster, but the 3rd guy.  i don't even know his name, haha


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> looks good,
> 
> ive always wondred in linux how you access files on your hard drive because its compleatly diffrent to windows obviusly so im lost
> 
> have you used windows ever since you switched Simon?
> i bet not



dude are you serious ? it's not really different, simon uses ubuntu, and ubuntu has a home folder (or lets call it may documents), created especially for your personal stuff, damn nearly all linux distro has a home folder, or you can create folders somewhere else, correct me if im wrong


----------



## ThatGuy16

Halian said:


> Wow! Those CPU and temp gauges look amazing!



Thanks, they are both cpu activity guages though.... wish they had a temp guage. 

No one cought the little bug? lol


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> looks good,
> 
> ive always wondred in linux how you access files on your hard drive because its compleatly diffrent to windows obviusly so im lost
> 
> have you used windows ever since you switched Simon?
> i bet not



You know in windows how you have Windows Explorer?

Linux also uses file managers. Gnome uses Nautilus, KDE uses Konqueror (which also doubles as a web browser), not sure what the others use.

You can have tree views or icon views and of course for images there is icon view.

Here's some pics for you. The folders and files with a . in front are hidden folders and files, and are toggled with CTRL H or set to view or not view all the time via the menu.



 

 



And no, I haven't used Windows at home since moving to Linux


----------



## PabloTeK

heyman421 said:


> nah, it wasn't the hamster, it was the old boring dude
> 
> not clarkson, not hamster, but the 3rd guy.  i don't even know his name, haha



Hammond was the one who went in the rocket car and promptly nearly killed himself as a result. May went in the Veyron.


----------



## monoman

GCR said:


> Hammond was the one who went in the rocket car and promptly nearly killed himself as a result. May went in the Veyron.



Yeah that's right it was May in the Veyron. Did you ever see that episode when they blasted a car into the air on the back of a giant rocket? I can't remember any exact details about it (might have been a Metro or something like that ) , only that it was a good episode. I'll try and find it on Youtube.


----------



## monoman

Check this one out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOORJzf6Zxs
Absolute classic.


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


> You know in windows how you have Windows Explorer?
> 
> Linux also uses file managers. Gnome uses Nautilus, KDE uses Konqueror (which also doubles as a web browser), not sure what the others use.
> 
> You can have tree views or icon views and of course for images there is icon view.
> 
> Here's some pics for you. The folders and files with a . in front are hidden folders and files, and are toggled with CTRL H or set to view or not view all the time via the menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I haven't used Windows at home since moving to Linux



Thanks for explaining Simon...i must try out Ubuntu again because i havnt played around with it much in Vmware.


----------



## patrickv

vista is in the dark, one day it will shine,check your watch when it's time..lol
latest


----------



## PresidentJFJ

Now heres my sexy new desktop


----------



## kof2000

nice waves


----------



## lovely?

hey patrick what resolution is that picture? mind posting it up?


----------



## Michael

I like Tux, though I am running Vista.


----------



## dmw2692004

link to that wallpaper? ^^


----------



## Michael

If you're talking to me, I'm sorry.. I don't have a link, or the original file. It's saved in my 'custom background files' under windows. I'm unsure how to get into that folder, and even that copy has my watermark on it.


----------



## patrickv

lovely? said:


> hey patrick what resolution is that picture? mind posting it up?



hi, i just saw your thread, all my wallpapers are 1280x1024 but when i upload them it resizes to 1024x768, but i'll upload it later for ya cause i dont have it at work !!..its at home  ..lol


----------



## HumanMage

Mak your penguin has man boobs (I presume the Linux penguine is a dude?)


----------



## lovely?

patrickv said:


> hi, i just saw your thread, all my wallpapers are 1280x1024 but when i upload them it resizes to 1024x768, but i'll upload it later for ya cause i dont have it at work !!..its at home  ..lol



k thanks


----------



## Ben




----------



## INTELCRAZY

HumanMage said:


> Mak your penguin has man boobs (I presume the Linux penguine is a dude?)



Man boobs!!!  I love that background, they need to take the penguin and get rid of those, they make linux look lazy


----------



## Tayl

Most recent desktop screenshot:






Rove.


----------



## Beyond

I like that Rove.  Two thumbs up!


----------



## Shane

Very nice Rovewolf


----------



## Tayl

Cheers you two . I was just browsing Deviantart and then came across that wallpaper and thought it was just amazing. Some of the people on that website are very talented.

Rove.


----------



## Shane

heres my wallpaper..

not good compared to you guys..especialy RoveWolfs but i like it


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice, my mustang wallpaper will eat it though


----------



## kof2000




----------



## Ben

RoveWolf said:


> Most recent desktop screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rove.



Ahh! Thats a wonderful wallpaper! I must have it. Upload it for us?


----------



## Tayl

Halian said:


> Ahh! Thats a wonderful wallpaper! I must have it. Upload it for us?



Sure . Here you go: http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/3159/23jd4.jpg

Enjoy 

Rove.


----------



## Ben

RoveWolf said:


> Sure . Here you go: http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/3159/23jd4.jpg
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Rove.



Thanks!!


----------



## monoman

Here's mine for the day, enjoying the newly acquired solidworks


----------



## patrickv

my boring XP


----------



## Ben

Here's a wallpaper I made, The squiggly line was actually a picture I took of a star, but the shutter speed was low, so it would take about 5 seconds to finish the picture, so as I was holding it still, it would wobble around a bit, and this is the result: 

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/random1552.jpg


----------



## The-Llamalizer

RoveWolf said:


> Most recent desktop screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rove.



very very very nice tune selection.


----------



## LittleHaiti




----------



## spanky

LittleHaiti said:


>



That is awesome, where did you get that? are there other characters?


----------



## dmw2692004

got a macboo for my birthday


----------



## INTELCRAZY

dmw2692004 said:


> got a macboo for my birthday



Is it pretty swift? I might get one for college...


----------



## kof2000




----------



## Boomer

my desktop background:


----------



## Boomer

then my Laptop background:


----------



## microchipper

*Tigers/Lions are beautiful animals*

_*Here's my latest one, I may have posted it before- I've changed it sooo many times*_


----------



## ThatGuy16

That looks like a nice couple


----------



## microchipper

ThatGuy16 said:


> That looks like a nice couple


 
yes theirs cubs are called Ligers 

seriously they are!!!http://www.metacafe.com/watch/250400/liger/


----------



## CroNuX

um, just reformatted, usually alot worst.


----------



## patrickv

CroNuX said:


> um, just reformatted, usually alot worst.



your copy of windows needs activation..lol


----------



## patrickv

latet vista, no more of them crashes..lol


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> latet vista, no more of them crashes..lol



Very nice..also like your Rambo,Yours always looks good


----------



## patrickv

this will make Rambo proud


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> this will make Rambo proud



NICE!

The icons in OSX are realy nice


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Shane

Nice Kornowski mate,

I felt like booting into Vista Ultimte today and playing around


----------



## alexandergre

Rambo said:


>


I like it.
Do you mind sharing that wallpaper with us? 
thank you.


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


>



You reeeally like that Vista theme don't you?


----------



## Wishawah

Not running vista, but i got the transformation pack for XP.


----------



## spanky




----------



## patrickv

Pirates wallpaper, i have that one


----------



## dmw2692004




----------



## kof2000




----------



## ghost

^ I don`t think you have enough monitors there Kof2000


----------



## kof2000

i think so too.


----------



## patrickv

kof2000 said:


> i think so too.



do you know those wallpapers of that girl look like your avatar ?..


----------



## kof2000

it doesnt look like her and is not the same person.


----------



## patrickv

kof2000 said:


> it doesnt look like her and is not the same person.



ok  hold on..(putting on glasses)
yes, looks like the avatar to me !!


----------



## kof2000

i can assure you they are two different people.


----------



## K3rupt

Whoa, Shes Pretty Good Looking 

Heres My Updated Desktop.





Just The Box 





Comments?


----------



## kof2000

no fan for hard drives?


----------



## K3rupt

kof2000 said:


> no fan for hard drives?



On my Side plate that goes on, there is 2 LED Fans


----------



## kof2000

screenshot then into picture into wallpaper


----------



## K3rupt

kof2000 said:


> screenshot then into picture into wallpaper



lol, Wat the hell.

is that like 5 screens?


----------



## Shane

K3rupt said:


> Heres My Updated Desktop.
> 
> 
> Just The Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments?



your Heatsink needs a good clean,Look at the dust under that cpu fan

mine gets like that sometimes...is your cpu temps high?


----------



## kof2000

duster bustahs


----------



## K3rupt

Nevakonaza said:


> your Heatsink needs a good clean,Look at the dust under that cpu fan
> 
> mine gets like that sometimes...is your cpu temps high?



Oh, Its Not too bad






That Sh*t up in top corner, I have NO idea.


----------



## monoman

K3rupt said:


> Whoa, Shes Pretty Good Looking
> Heres My Updated Desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments?



So you've been using that desktopography site then? Pretty nice wallpapers ey?


----------



## K3rupt

monoman said:


> So you've been using that desktopography site then? Pretty nice wallpapers ey?



Yea Man, I love some of them. Theres some real nice ones there actually!


----------



## Kornowski

> You reeeally like that Vista theme don't you?



Yeah, Damn right! It looks so much like it doesn't it, no need to buy the real thing


----------



## patrickv

if you run up on my MAC you be getting shredded


----------



## Shane

thats looks amazing patrickv 

Heres my latest Xp


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> thats looks amazing patrickv



thanks, i forgot to tell you, see those 4 boxes on my finder bar, thats my desktop manager. sorta like Beryl (whatever the name) for linux, it has a cube,morph,fade,slide,swap-over and many other styles of changing desktops.

MAC ROCKS..buy a mac here
http://apple.com   (bwahahahaha)


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> thanks, i forgot to tell you, see those 4 boxes on my finder bar, thats my desktop manager. sorta like Beryl (whatever the name) for linux, it has a cube,morph,fade,slide,swap-over and many other styles of changing desktops.
> 
> MAC ROCKS..buy a mac here
> http://apple.com   (bwahahahaha)



yeah i  was actualy going to ask you what they were because i havnt seen them before on a Mac desktop screenshots ive seen


----------



## K3rupt

patrickv said:


> if you run up on my MAC you be getting shredded



LOL! at your Ripped Dvdz and Torrents folders XD

Lovely. 

Ill beat you in music tho


----------



## dmw2692004

patrickv said:


> thanks, i forgot to tell you, see those 4 boxes on my finder bar, thats my desktop manager. sorta like Beryl (whatever the name) for linux, it has a cube,morph,fade,slide,swap-over and many other styles of changing desktops.
> 
> MAC ROCKS..buy a mac here
> http://apple.com   (bwahahahaha)



what do you use to rip DVDs?


----------



## luckyedboy66

dmw2692004 said:


> what do you use to rip DVDs?



i use xilisoft dvd riper platinum. it works really well. i dunno if its free or not, i got it from a friend. but then again, since youre asking the question, im sure you will have no problem finding it for free


----------



## patrickv

*that was my question dude*



luckyedboy66 said:


> i use xilisoft dvd riper platinum. it works really well. i dunno if its free or not, i got it from a friend. but then again, since youre asking the question, im sure you will have no problem finding it for free



actually the question was for me,and he quoted Patrickv, and am pretty sure he asked that for a Mac not windows, anyhows, ripping DVD's for personal use will go against the *RULES* am sorry


----------



## hNic

ripping a DVD for personal use doesn't go against the rules.......if the sentence ends with "...so i don't scratch my ORIGINAL copy"....lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I installed Ubuntu on another hard drive of mine today.

Its pretty basic for now.


----------



## thesilverlink

nice desktops guys


----------



## lhuser

This is Ubuntu on my Celeron 2.26. Runs with 3D effects on.


----------



## _simon_

Some dual goodness, I'm running 2960x1050, so these images are hugely scaled down.


----------



## Irishwhistle

[email protected] said:


> Some dual goodness, I'm running 2960x1050, so these images are hugely scaled down.



WoW!  That looks like fun. Not quite as good as 30" Cinema display though. 


~Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle

Thanks for the great wallpaper Halian! With a little darkening it looks awesome! 


~Jordan


----------



## spitviper

My new build's desktop...


----------



## Shane

That looks amazing [email protected],I didnt think Linux could look that good 



spitviper said:


> My new build's desktop...



good choice on background,I love the simpsons


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> That looks amazing [email protected],I didnt think Linux could look that good



It can look as good or as bad as you want


----------



## Burgerbob

Beryl rules.


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> Thanks for the great wallpaper Halian! With a little darkening it looks awesome!
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



You're welcome. Glad someone could use it. I would recommend copying and resizing it down to your monitor size so it won't look so cramped since its such a large res. I can't stand wallpapers that do that


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> You're welcome. Glad someone could use it. I would recommend copying and resizing it down to your monitor size so it won't look so cramped since its such a large res. I can't stand wallpapers that do that



Yeah, the moon looks a little squished.  I just need to figure out how to get rid of that little gray line on the dock. Maybe tonight I'll do a little Gimping (I don't have Photoshop installed right now because I lost my HD) to that wallpaper. 


~Jordan


----------



## _simon_

Burgerbob said:


> Beryl rules.



I'm using Compiz Fusion. Beryl was discontinued a while ago after it merged back into Compiz.


----------



## _simon_

Just been trying out a darker theme.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

My new Vista Background, I am loving Vista....




Shot at 2007-08-05


----------



## Shane

INTELCRAZY said:


> My new Vista Background, I am loving Vista....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot at 2007-08-05



Nice mate,

Does anyone know if you can get Vista alike icons that work in Xp?

and i dont mean just vista transformation icon packs...i mean like the actual same size as the vista ones.
they look bigger and more detailed than Xp icons


----------



## kof2000




----------



## Shane

Heres my latest Xp


----------



## lovely?

nice kof, got a thing for asian women?


----------



## Shane

lovely? said:


> nice kof, got a thing for asian women?



if he has i can see why


----------



## kof2000

well i need something to keep me company while the hdd is scanning for errors


----------



## Shane

kof2000 said:


> well i need something to keep me company while the hdd is scanning for errors



haha


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> haha



A bit off topic, but....

Shane! Nice avatar! Love the colors


----------



## userblah8

lol halian


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> A bit off topic, but....
> 
> Shane! Nice avatar! Love the colors



Hehe thanks mate


----------



## hpi

One of the best bands to ever exist:


----------



## patrickv

hpi said:


> One of the best bands to ever exist:



thats one seriously messed up desktop, so you have WOW, i was reading of Youtube that a young kid kiled himslef (after playing WOW) and left a note sayin "i have went to join the heroes of WOW".
i mean this game is really "killing" people


----------



## K3rupt

patrickv said:


> thats one seriously messed up desktop, so you have WOW, i was reading of Youtube that a young kid kiled himslef (after playing WOW) and left a note sayin "i have went to join the heroes of WOW".
> i mean this game is really "killing" people



lol. Thats messed up.





Thats My Girl.






And Thats The Family Computer.

Family Computer is Messed.


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> thats one seriously messed up desktop, so you have WOW, i was reading of Youtube that a young kid kiled himslef (after playing WOW) and left a note sayin "i have went to join the heroes of WOW".
> i mean this game is really "killing" people


omg seriusly

Nice deskops K3rupt
have you got that background with the tree on?
could you post it up for me?

thanks


----------



## Impulse666

hpi said:


> One of the best bands to ever exist:



[/agreed]


----------



## Rambo

alexandergre said:


> I like it.
> Do you mind sharing that wallpaper with us?
> thank you.


 
http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=58384


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Impulse666 said:


> [/agreed]




Yeah.


----------



## K3rupt

Nevakonaza said:


> omg seriusly
> 
> Nice deskops K3rupt
> have you got that background with the tree on?
> could you post it up for me?
> 
> thanks



Yea Sure Thing.

Here You Go 

For the 1024x768 
For the 1280x960 
For the 1600x1200 
For the 1900x1200 

For all those wondering, That was for this image







Thats the 1024x768 Scaling.


----------



## jumpsuit

Stealing That For My Desktop!

Am I The Only One?


----------



## _simon_

You can get that wallpaper and others from here: http://www.desktopography.net/


----------



## Ben




----------



## dmw2692004

Halian said:


>



your. taskbar. is. AMAZING. 

is that vista or XP skinned?

I looked all over deviant and coulent find anything like that for XP..


----------



## Shane

Halian your desktop is awesome mate

Is it Xp or Vista?
i like how its transparent

Heres my latest Xp


----------



## HumanMage

Nevakonaza, I like Firefox as much as the next person, but not that much


----------



## Shane

HumanMage said:


> Nevakonaza, I like Firefox as much as the next person, but not that much



What!

Firefox is the best thing browser in the world!


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> What!
> 
> Firefox is the best thing browser in the world!



i smell war on the front..lol


----------



## patrickv

Halians desktop is XP, baf easy to see


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> i smell war on the front..lol



Nobody diss-respects Firefox!
this means war



patrickv said:


> Halians desktop is XP, baf easy to see



Halian if its Xp can you tell me how to make it look transparent?

thanks


----------



## Ben

dmw2692004 said:


> your. taskbar. is. AMAZING.
> 
> is that vista or XP skinned?
> 
> I looked all over deviant and coulent find anything like that for XP..





Nevakonaza said:


> Halian your desktop is awesome mate
> 
> Is it Xp or Vista?
> i like how its transparent



Thanks for all the comments everyone, I like it too  



patrickv said:


> Halians desktop is XP, baf easy to see





Nevakonaza said:


> Halian if its Xp can you tell me how to make it look transparent?
> 
> thanks



And, yeah, PatrickV was right, its XP.

I don't remember where I got the theme, its nice though  Its for windowblinds..


----------



## _simon_

Doesn't wallpaper look so much better in widescreen?


----------



## Irishwhistle

[email protected] said:


> Doesn't wallpaper look so much better in widescreen?



Yeah, but where do you get them from?


----------



## _simon_

Gnome (Linux) has the option to scale in various ways, so I don't actually need a paper the right size.

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/index.php?sort=date - does have the most common sizes though.


----------



## skidude




----------



## Irishwhistle

[email protected] said:


> Gnome (Linux) has the option to scale in various ways, so I don't actually need a paper the right size.
> 
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/index.php?sort=date - does have the most common sizes though.



Ah! I see. XFCE and KDE have some pretty good wallpaper settings too. I really like the wallpaper colorization stuff. 


~Jordan


----------



## heyman421

[email protected] said:


> Doesn't wallpaper look so much better in widescreen?



Sure does


----------



## Irishwhistle

heyman421 said:


> Sure does



 I think it's time you got more screens.  That's crazy. Is that 6 screens? I don't quite like the positioning of the start button and the notification area though (oh well). How do you plug so many monitors into one computer?


~Jordan


----------



## HandStandMan

sorry the name on the start up , its my mom  , its her pc , but in my usage


----------



## Beyond

Do you ever take a break from WoW?!!!


----------



## K3rupt

Beyond said:


> Do you ever take a break from WoW?!!!



He probally Dreams About it too!~


----------



## _simon_

JordanII said:


> I think it's time you got more screens.  That's crazy. Is that 6 screens? I don't quite like the positioning of the start button and the notification area though (oh well). How do you plug so many monitors into one computer?
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



3 screens I think? Looks great!


----------



## _simon_

heyman421 said:


> Sure does



What resolution is that?

Im running 2960x1050 via 2 screens.


----------



## heyman421

3x1650x1050.

My computer really can't handle it   I need a new one to be able to really utilize all 3.

I still love it tho!


----------



## heyman421

JordanII said:


> I think it's time you got more screens.  That's crazy. Is that 6 screens? I don't quite like the positioning of the start button and the notification area though (oh well). How do you plug so many monitors into one computer?
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



It's only 3, and i'll admit the start menu does look bad when you take a snapshot.

When it's actually ON the center monitor, tho, it makes sense.  It really doesn't look as bad as the capture would lead you to believe.


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> I think it's time you got more screens.  That's crazy. Is that 6 screens? I don't quite like the positioning of the start button and the notification area though (oh well). How do you plug so many monitors into one computer?
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



He probably has two video cards with 4 inputs, or one video card with 2 inputs, and onboard video with the mobo....Who knows


----------



## heyman421

it's nothing special, i've got a pci-express x1300 and a pci x1300

Next time around i'm gonna do a 8900 and maybe an 8600 for my secondaries


----------



## alexandergre




----------



## HandStandMan

lol, i do actualy take a break from wow sometime , , , just found that desktop , yesterday i taught i would share ...this is my real one


----------



## Kornowski

Hooked up a spare 17" CRT I had lying around


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Hooked up a spare 17" CRT I had lying around



Niiice!!!! I need to hook up my 17" also....

anyways. Here's my update.


----------



## Kornowski

> Niiice!!!! I need to hook up my 17" also....



It's well too big, I'm getting rid now, I have no room on my desk  Plus the refresh rate is hurting my eyes! 

Everytime I see your dekstop, I want to use Object bar again!


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> It's well too big, I'm getting rid now, I have no room on my desk  Plus the refresh rate is hurting my eyes!
> 
> Everytime I see your dekstop, I want to use Object bar again!



Haha. It's not object bar though, its just a window blinds theme


----------



## Kornowski

> Haha. It's not object bar though, its just a window blinds theme



The thing along the bottom?

Going to re-apply AC5, be back in a moment


----------



## cheburns

How can you get the bar on the bottom like macs?  You said its just a theme, can you just download it?  I'm trying to think of how I want to set up my desktop.


----------



## Kornowski

http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/

There you go


----------



## Irishwhistle

cheburns said:


> How can you get the bar on the bottom like macs?  You said its just a theme, can you just download it?  I'm trying to think of how I want to set up my desktop.



I think he uses RKlauncher.

No, it's not a theme. He was talking about the bar on the top.


----------



## Shane

alexandergre said:


>



How did you make your icons that big in Xp?


----------



## Ben

cheburns said:


> How can you get the bar on the bottom like macs?  You said its just a theme, can you just download it?  I'm trying to think of how I want to set up my desktop.



RK Launcher is what I use...It comes with that particular mac theme, and imo, it has a lot more features and options than object dock.

Another good one is Rocket Dock, its a lot like RK launcher, but it comes with more than one theme


----------



## cheburns

And with those you can choose whatever you want to be on that object bar?   Folders and applications?  Because it definitely allows for less clutter.  That start button at the top is a theme?


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> How did you make your icons that big in Xp?



Right click the desktop, click properties, then go to appearance, and click effects, or advanced, its one of those. Then there should be a check box with the words.."Use large icons on desktop"


----------



## Ben

cheburns said:


> And with those you can choose whatever you want to be on that object bar?   Folders and applications?  Because it definitely allows for less clutter.  That start button at the top is a theme?



Yeah, you can just drag and drop any folder, or file, or program, and then you can even change the icons. A good place to find dock icons is Deviant Art

The start button is a theme, yes. But you have to have a program called WindowBlinds, and its not free either. But you can always download the trial for 60 days


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Right click the desktop, click properties, then go to appearance, and click effects, or advanced, its one of those. Then there should be a check box with the words.."Use large icons on desktop"



Brilliant thanks so much mate.

they look alot better now.
Vistas icons are quite big and thats why i like them


----------



## cheburns

I'm definitely going to play around with how my desktop looks thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Brilliant thanks so much mate.
> 
> they look alot better now.
> Vistas icons are quite big and thats why i like them





cheburns said:


> I'm definitely going to play around with how my desktop looks thanks for the advice.



No problem.


----------



## Shane

My updated Desktop


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thats nice


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thats nice



Thanks dude


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> My updated Desktop



Now maybe you should change your resolution  Then your icons won't be so small 

I don't know how you can stand 1024x768...


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Now maybe you should change your resolution  Then your icons won't be so small
> 
> I don't know how you can stand 1024x768...



i like 1024x768...anyway i only have a 17" CRT monitor so if i change my resolution would this cause problems?

i think i changed my res before and everything went so small lol.


----------



## spanky




----------



## kof2000

17inch can have high resolution too. at work some of our screens at 17 crt has 1280x1024


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> i like 1024x768...anyway i only have a 17" CRT monitor so if i change my resolution would this cause problems?
> 
> i think i changed my res before and everything went so small lol.



Should be fine. I have a 15" monitor and it works fine, and I've done it on 17"

I remember that. But now that your icons are big, it shouldn't change anything else except the size of the taskbar 

Hehe. Your choice


----------



## Ben

theresthatguy said:


>



Ah, yeah. I got that theme, and wallpaper


----------



## spanky

Halian said:


> Ah, yeah. I got that theme, and wallpaper



what theme?


----------



## Ben

theresthatguy said:


> what theme?



The theme for your computer....the one in the screenshot of your desktop


----------



## spanky

Halian said:


> The theme for your computer....the one in the screenshot of your desktop



It's not a theme. It's a program. I would appreciate if you could point me in the direct of that theme though.


----------



## Ben

theresthatguy said:


> It's not a theme. It's a program. I would appreciate if you could point me in the direct of that theme though.



Oh, its for windowblinds, I don't remember where I got it though.


----------



## spanky

Hmm, I cannot get WindowsBlinds to work anyway.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Now maybe you should change your resolution  Then your icons won't be so small
> 
> I don't know how you can stand 1024x768...



 Can't stand 1024x768!!! I use 1280x1024 on a 17" and it's great. 


~Jordan


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> Can't stand 1024x768!!! I use 1280x1024 on a 17" and it's great.
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



Same here.


----------



## jmedina

Really? I use 1024x768 all the time on my 17". It is sometimes annoying.


----------



## patrickv

i think it's time to phase out 1024x768..
and make 1280x1024 standard

bwahahahaha


----------



## Michael

Just out of curiosity, why doesn't anyone here hide those nasty shortcut arrows on their desktop icons? 

They bug me, not sure why nobody has phased _those_ out..


----------



## patrickv

makmillion said:


> Just out of curiosity, why doesn't anyone here hide those nasty shortcut arrows on their desktop icons?
> 
> They bug me, not sure why nobody has phased _those_ out..



very simple becasue they dont want to, lol,anyhows here's my lappy,a very simple yet clean desktop


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Same here.



Oh, Hehe! I thought you meant you liked stuff like 800x600.


----------



## cheburns

Is there a way to always see your start button but not the whole task bar at the bottom?  If you use the auto-hide for taskbar, is there a way to keep the start button somewhere on your desktop (I'm using RocketDock so I don't really want to use my task bar anymore see if I like it but I want to be able to get at my start button).  Also I want to have a clock on my desktop whats the best widget-like thing for that?


----------



## patrickv

Hello i'm a mac, and you're a PC


----------



## Irishwhistle

cheburns said:


> Is there a way to always see your start button but not the whole task bar at the bottom?  If you use the auto-hide for taskbar, is there a way to keep the start button somewhere on your desktop (I'm using RocketDock so I don't really want to use my task bar anymore see if I like it but I want to be able to get at my start button).  Also I want to have a clock on my desktop whats the best widget-like thing for that?



Not that I know of, but you could just hide the taskbar and use the the super-key (the one with the Windows logo) on the keyboard to use the start menu.


~Jordan


----------



## Ben

cheburns said:


> Is there a way to always see your start button but not the whole task bar at the bottom?  If you use the auto-hide for taskbar, is there a way to keep the start button somewhere on your desktop (I'm using RocketDock so I don't really want to use my task bar anymore see if I like it but I want to be able to get at my start button).  Also I want to have a clock on my desktop whats the best widget-like thing for that?



Clock..clock...Hmm. Yahoo Widgets is probably best. I love it.


----------



## speedyink

Nevakonaza said:


> My updated Desktop



HEY!  You stole my wallpaper


----------



## alexandergre

i have tried long exposure mode in a street with dozen of cars. but never with a single one.
I like this technique. I will try it next time I photowalk.


----------



## speedyink

It's definately a nifty technique.  They must have started the exposure, drove the car over the hill and then stopped until the shudder closed.  Thats all I can think of for them to get the car clear like that.


----------



## K3rupt

I think a few of you might of seen mine before, But ive set up a few extra things.

Here is the Setup






And Current Desktop, Not much has changed,






I Love Vista So Much.

Best Operating System Out So Far.


----------



## patrickv

K3rupt said:


> I think a few of you might of seen mine before, But ive set up a few extra things.
> 
> Here is the Setup



baf in your dreams vista is the best, anyway is that a viewsonic LCD..lol, mine is just like that mines 19inch and i also didn't remove the plastic cover on it..lol


----------



## K3rupt

patrickv said:


> baf in your dreams vista is the best, anyway is that a viewsonic LCD..lol, mine is just like that mines 19inch and i also didn't remove the plastic cover on it..lol



I love Vista.

Lol, yea the Plastic Cover is Convenient Hey, Ive had that screen for about a year now, haven Ever even thought of taking the Cover off. Its soo good too have on.


----------



## patrickv

latest Mac osX


----------



## Ben

too much stuff on the dock


----------



## patrickv

Halian said:


> too much stuff on the dock



you're probably right..lol..but i can make the dock smaller, since it has magnification when you "mouse-over" it, there's no problem identifying programs


----------



## _simon_




----------



## ride3k

simon im really jealous of your setup =(


----------



## _simon_

Few more, these are thumbnailed.


----------



## heyman421

work rig


----------



## Shane

My latest


----------



## nightwing2007

*Here is mine*

windows vista
680i sli
E6850
evga 8800 ultrs
4 gigs ram


----------



## TEKKA

speedyink said:


> HEY!  You stole my wallpaper



ooo please share a link for that wall.


----------



## patrickv

an apple a day


----------



## tcircle

*nice desktop*

wow did u make that desktop background or did u find on a website somewhere? That's pretty impressive if you did that on photoshop or something. Regardless though  I want that background for_ my_ mac book


----------



## ETSA

Hey tekka, where are people getting that weather device thing, all I can find are the lame looking ones..


----------



## speedyink

TEKKA said:


> ooo please share a link for that wall.



http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/01345_nightofthegalaxie_1440x900.jpg




ETSA said:


> Hey tekka, where are people getting that weather device thing, all I can find are the lame looking ones..



Thats just the weather gadget in Windows Vista


----------



## cheburns

if you don't have vista you can use yahoo widgets and get the same type of thing


----------



## cheburns

Finally got my desktop looking somewhat how I want it...


----------



## paratwa

Pic is from a Tool video


----------



## speedyink

My Desktop's desktop


----------



## Ben

cheburns said:


> Finally got my desktop looking somewhat how I want it...



Thats almost _too_ many widgets


----------



## TEKKA

speedyink said:


> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/01345_nightofthegalaxie_1440x900.jpg



thanks


----------



## dmw2692004

pc= broken, time to play with the macc...


----------



## patrickv

tcircle said:


> wow did u make that desktop background or did u find on a website somewhere? That's pretty impressive if you did that on photoshop or something. Regardless though  I want that background for_ my_ mac book



no i didn't make it, i found it in torrents but we do not talk torrents here, anyway if you want it i'll upload it later.ok


----------



## patrickv

tcircle said:


> wow did u make that desktop background or did u find on a website somewhere? That's pretty impressive if you did that on photoshop or something. Regardless though  I want that background for_ my_ mac book



here you go, i upload it 1280x1024. hope its good for ya
cheers


----------



## Shane

paratwa said:


> Pic is from a Tool video



Thats creepy


----------



## ETSA

I see, just needed to detach it..


----------



## Irishwhistle

ETSA said:


> Hey tekka, where are people getting that weather device thing, all I can find are the lame looking ones..



It's something that comes with Vista. You could try Yahoo Widgets if you are running XP or 2000.


----------



## jasonz




----------



## 20thCenturyBoy

New Ubuntu install. 






Pretty plain right now.


----------



## patrickv

here's my XP, i dunno why am fascinated by those weird wallpapers of ghost and stuffs..lol


----------



## paratwa

patrickv said:


> here's my XP, i dunno why am fascinated by those weird wallpapers of ghost and stuffs..lol



Because your weird like me!


----------



## patrickv

Latest tiger, ohh, this one bites


----------



## Ben

20thCenturyBoy said:


> New Ubuntu install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty plain right now.



You think you could upload that wallpaper for us? Looks great!


----------



## spitviper

I hooked a second monitor up


----------



## 20thCenturyBoy

Halian said:


> You think you could upload that wallpaper for us? Looks great!



Here it is!

EDIT

Slightly better quality .png here.


----------



## Ben

20thCenturyBoy said:


> Here it is!
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Slightly better quality .png here.



thanks a bunch! I have an editing idea


----------



## patrickv

buy a Mac
http://apple.com


----------



## salman

wow, that makes my stomach do somersaults


----------



## patrickv

lol..didn't know stomach can do those..lol


----------



## heyman421

irish setters' stomaches can flip upside down

what a poorly, poorly designed animal


----------



## nexolus

Pretty much any dog can "flip" their stomachs, but it mostly happens in medium to large breeds. Sometimes if you can't get it back they have to do surgery to put it back in place, otherwise the animal can die.


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> buy a Mac
> http://apple.com



Would you mind posting that wallpaper? Thanks!


~Jordan


----------



## Ben

The edited wallpaper, and my update 






Hmm...it needs more stars..


----------



## wafflez

Halian said:


> The edited wallpaper, and my update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...it needs more stars..



that's....an abomination...
Anyways, here's mine, I have a gadget called desktop wallpaper (the slideshow one on the right) that randomizes one of the 700 or so wallpapers I have every 15 minutes or so.


----------



## patrickv

JordanII said:


> Would you mind posting that wallpaper? Thanks!
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



here you go - sorry its a bit big..lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> here you go - sorry its a bit big..lol


 
Big? I use 1280-1024.  Thanks for the wallpaper!


~Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> The edited wallpaper, and my update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...it needs more stars..


 
Nice! Did you do that in Paint.NET?


----------



## Ben

wafflez said:


> that's....an abomination...



lol, thanks


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> Nice! Did you do that in Paint.NET?



yeah, I did. I think it turned out pretty well


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> yeah, I did. I think it turned out pretty well


 
Good job! I never really tried doing too much with Paint.NET because I had GIMP and then Photoshop CS2.


----------



## Ben

Here's the wallpaper if anyone wants it...I added more stars


----------



## nexolus

the penguin is way too blurred in that one.


----------



## Ben

nexolus said:


> the penguin is way too blurred in that one.



meh..I like the shine


----------



## 20thCenturyBoy

Halian said:


> meh..I like the shine



I like it. Infact, I switched the orginal out for this one. Good work.


----------



## Ben

20thCenturyBoy said:


> I like it. Infact, I switched the orginal out for this one. Good work.



Thanks


----------



## Ben

Update:


----------



## patrickv

Nice wallpaper Halian, Mac-ish like except it has a cartoonish filter on it


----------



## patrickv

good ol windXP


----------



## jutnm

dual monitors


----------



## Jabes

heres my desktop with the zune theme gonna get vista ultimate soon


----------



## 20thCenturyBoy

Ubuntu with Mint Menu and Leopard style dock.


----------



## dmw2692004

That dock is amazing ^^

patrickv- whats that desktop switching thing you have in your upper righthand corner?


----------



## _simon_

A clean Gutsy.


----------



## kof2000




----------



## patrickv

Here my XP, dont make me upload my mac now


----------



## Nutter

I hate Apple/Mac.


----------



## patrickv

Nutter said:


> I hate Apple/Mac.



am sorry but keep it to yourself.
or do a search concerning the thread windows/Mac/linux


----------



## spanky

My first linux desktop screenshot


----------



## Cheese

sexy....i like i like ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## patrickv

Patrickv's motivation


----------



## Nutter

patrickv said:


> am sorry but keep it to yourself.
> or do a search concerning the thread windows/Mac/linux



Ohh sorry, it's just my friend is addicted to Macs, so we always argue and shit about it. "No PCs are better" "No, Macs own.


----------



## Ben

Nutter said:


> Ohh sorry, it's just my friend is addicted to Macs, so we always argue and shit about it. "No PCs are better" "No, Macs own.



Hahaha. That sounds like what me and my friend do...except its the opposite, I like PC's and Mac. But he's all for Microsoft and Vista, and he hates Apple


----------



## twolves90

my avatar ^^


----------



## Ben

twolves90 said:


> my avatar ^^



I really need to start on that game again. It was so much fun


----------



## patrickv

twolves90 said:


> my avatar ^^



am a big fan on Windwaker,my wallpaper is getting a year old now..lol
i dunno why im in love with this game, probably the soundtracks,hell i even have its soundtrack..lol on my phone


----------



## jonny-chip

how do you get your skin patricv ? you know the windows toolbar thing because it looks so shiny  it just makes me wana lick the screen lol please tell me .
And why you like zelda -.-


----------



## Jabes

patrickv is that mce?


----------



## patrickv

jonny-chip said:


> how do you get your skin patricv ? you know the windows toolbar thing because it looks so shiny  it just makes me wana lick the screen lol please tell me .
> And why you like zelda -.-



This is a Signed Microsoft theme called *Royale*, you can use it without patching your system, go here
www.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Enhancements/Themes/Royale-Theme-for-WinXP.shtml

if you want to patch your system to use unsigned themes you will need a program called *uxtheme patcher*
www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/UXTheme-MultiPatcher.shtml 

and i like Zelda cause its my favorite, i also loved *Ocarina of time*, too bad i didn't play *Majora's mask*.
to conclude i love zelda cause of its story line, strong gameplay and oh..nice soundtracks


----------



## cheburns

yea i've invested a couple hours into zelda for wii... and its sweet.  i had never played any of the others before and i'm thinking about getting ocarina of time on the virtual console lol


----------



## jonny-chip

Thanks patricv


----------



## twolves90

thanks pat! your background is quite nice too! 

zelda rocks!


----------



## twolves90

different compy


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Zangetsu




----------



## patrickv

The joys of Mac, they bring hapiness


----------



## Ben

Update


----------



## patrickv

Hey Halian, that wallpaper looks like those *DREAMY WORLD* series..lol


----------



## cheburns

halian what do you use to have your start button by itself up there?


----------



## _simon_




----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> Hey Halian, that wallpaper looks like those *DREAMY WORLD* series..lol



Hehe. I actually have some of those, I think...



cheburns said:


> halian what do you use to have your start button by itself up there?



WindowBlinds

Linky.


----------



## patrickv

XP update




if you have seen this wallpaper on interfacelift, there was actually a kid on the left with a camera, i erased him to make the picture look better


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> XP update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have seen this wallpaper on interfacelift, there was actually a kid on the left with a camera, i erased him to make the picture look better



Nice job on the photoshop job then, eh? I can't even tell where you erased him! 

Think you could upload that wallpaper for us? It's nice.


----------



## Zangetsu

Hi,

Yeah, could you update that? I really like it, I would like to use it too. If you don't mind of course.

Zangetsu


----------



## patrickv

yup sure




i will try to locate the original on interfacelift in the mean time, if you find it let me know, i deleted my original


----------



## patrickv

ok found it, here it is
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1337


----------



## Zangetsu

Hi,

Thank you very much.

Zangetsu


----------



## Kornowski

My Desktop, it's a picture I took in Austria, which I think turned out very, very well!
I'll start a thread on the pictures I took later tonight...

It's un-edited, but see if you can guess how I got the 'glowing' effect?


----------



## Shane

Nice dan,

Vista themes stillgoing strong then


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


> It's un-edited, but see if you can guess how I got the 'glowing' effect?



probably some effects or filter in a program right ?


----------



## Kornowski

> probably some effects or filter in a program right ?



Nope, I haven't edited it, I haven't used any program, it's straight off the camera


----------



## nexolus

most likely a slow shutter speed, but from the looks of it you used gaussian blur in photoshop and masked it out.


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> ok found it, here it is
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1337



Actually, I meant the one you photoshopped  Could you upload it?



Kornowski said:


> It's un-edited, but see if you can guess how I got the 'glowing' effect?



There was too much fog?


----------



## Cheese

more like a mist.


----------



## Michael

My updated desktop;


----------



## Kornowski

I assure you it isn't edited, and it isn't anything to do with the weather or water


----------



## Rambo




----------



## helmie

Imagine that with a few icons.


----------



## nexolus

kornowski, i already said slow shutter speed.


----------



## Kornowski

Sorry, I didn't see it, Nah, it isn't that nexolus... Want me to tell you what it is?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Sorry, I didn't see it, Nah, it isn't that nexolus... Want me to tell you what it is?



Yes please. I'm sure we're all _dying_ to know


----------



## nexolus

lol i like how that is italicized, because obviously nobody cares.


----------



## Michael

I think he smudged a greasy finger across the lens before snapping the photo :|


----------



## Ben

He breathed on the lens?


----------



## patrickv

Halian said:


> Actually, I meant the one you photoshopped  Could you upload it?



Hey halian seem you are day dreaming, i already did upload it here
http://www.computerforum.com/5484-post-your-desktop-up-427.html
the last post on that page is me


----------



## kof2000




----------



## Kornowski

> lol i like how that is italicized, because obviously nobody cares.



You cared enough to tell me twice what you thought it was, lol!



> I think he smudged a greasy finger across the lens before snapping the photo :|



Close!



> He breathed on the lens?



Finally! lol, Yeah, that's all I did


----------



## patrickv

kof2000 said:


>



hey kof, whats with the all female / female theme dude ?
everysingle wallpaper ive seen ever since i registered that you post have a female on it


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> You cared enough to tell me twice what you thought it was, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Close!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! lol, Yeah, that's all I did



Woot! What do I win for being right?


----------



## _simon_

Having a play with screenlets.


----------



## Rambo




----------



## kof2000

patrickv said:


> hey kof, whats with the all female / female theme dude ?
> everysingle wallpaper ive seen ever since i registered that you post have a female on it



because i'm... straight.


----------



## Shane

kof2000 said:


> because i'm... straight.



i gotta admit shes pretty


----------



## Ben




----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> hey kof, whats with the all female / female theme dude ?
> everysingle wallpaper ive seen ever since i registered that you post have a female on it



whats wrong with that?


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> whats wrong with that?



there's nothing wrong with it, but its the first time i ever i see someone decorate his desktop with a half naked women. i understand if thats your home PC, hope there's no such thing on your work PC...lol


----------



## patrickv

kof2000 said:


> because i'm... straight.



haha, there's something funny about that sentence.
why not say : *because im straight*
instead of : *because im....straight*
thats like, urmmm,urmmm,...

you know theres a big difference between the 2 above...


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> there's nothing wrong with it, but its the first time i ever i see someone decorate his desktop with a half naked women. i understand if thats your home PC, hope there's no such thing on your work PC...lol



he probably has guys on that one jk


----------



## patrickv

xp work update ( a la suseLinux)


----------



## Irishwhistle

[email protected] said:


> Having a play with screenlets.



Wow! I take it that that's the latest version of Ubuntu (Gutsy Gibon). Does that sidebar come with it?


----------



## jonny-chip

He said ... because he knows he aint lol jk XD


> haha, there's something funny about that sentence.
> why not say : because im straight
> instead of : because im....straight
> thats like, urmmm,urmmm,...


----------



## speedyink

patrickv said:


> there's nothing wrong with it, but its the first time i ever i see someone decorate his desktop with a half naked women. i understand if thats your home PC, hope there's no such thing on your work PC...lol



Well, I'll admit I've had girls on my desktop before, but I do find it odd that it's all he has on there.  Why not spend the time it takes to change your desktop girls finding a _real_ girl.  Asians aren't hard to find

Here's my new desktop.  Took the picture a couple days ago in the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Jabes

speedyink said:


> Well, I'll admit I've had girls on my desktop before, but I do find it odd that it's all he has on there.  Why not spend the time it takes to change your desktop girls finding a _real_ girl.  Asians aren't hard to find
> 
> Here's my new desktop.  Took the picture a couple days ago in the Rocky Mountains.



looks pretty nice


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> Well, I'll admit I've had girls on my desktop before, but I do find it odd that it's all he has on there.  Why not spend the time it takes to change your desktop girls finding a _real_ girl.  Asians aren't hard to find
> 
> Here's my new desktop.  Took the picture a couple days ago in the Rocky Mountains.



Heey! got some nice games on there. And I'm surprised people other than me actually play the sims 2  I don't play it that often anymore. But occasionally.


----------



## ThatGuy16




----------



## TEKKA

Do you have a link to those gauges? I ilke em. thanks. ^^


----------



## ThatGuy16

sure
http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=f5b13626-b266-4334-b2e5-157bd66ca5af&bt=1&pl=1
http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=7bd5e1da-6dd5-443e-bafc-6cc75ffa0680&bt=1&pl=1


----------



## speedyink

Halian said:


> Heey! got some nice games on there. And I'm surprised people other than me actually play the sims 2  I don't play it that often anymore. But occasionally.



Haha, I play it occasionally as well.  My friend's girlfriend got me back into it

I've been playing Call of duty lately.  Such a great game!


----------



## _simon_

JordanII said:


> Wow! I take it that that's the latest version of Ubuntu (Gutsy Gibon). Does that sidebar come with it?



Hi,

It is Gutsy Gibbon, but the sidebar and everything in it are screenlets and do not come with Gutsy. You can use them with any distro as long as you have compositing running.

They're very versatile, the sidebar has a fair list of themes. The orange one is the Ubuntu specific one. You can drag the screenlets wherever you want and all can be resized. There are more than in my screenshot as well. gnome-look.org has some listed under Desklets.

They will work without compositing but then you get ugly black borders around everything.

If you run them alongside compiz-fusion then you can put them on a widget layer, which gives you the ability to control brightness etc and even hide/display all widgets with a key press.

Just running the clock (enlarged) at the moment.


----------



## TEKKA

ThatGuy16 said:


> sure
> http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=f5b13626-b266-4334-b2e5-157bd66ca5af&bt=1&pl=1
> http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=7bd5e1da-6dd5-443e-bafc-6cc75ffa0680&bt=1&pl=1



Thanks m8.


----------



## Irishwhistle

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is Gutsy Gibbon, but the sidebar and everything in it are screenlets and do not come with Gutsy. You can use them with any distro as long as you have compositing running.
> 
> They're very versatile, the sidebar has a fair list of themes. The orange one is the Ubuntu specific one. You can drag the screenlets wherever you want and all can be resized. There are more than in my screenshot as well. gnome-look.org has some listed under Desklets.
> 
> They will work without compositing but then you get ugly black borders around everything.
> 
> If you run them alongside compiz-fusion then you can put them on a widget layer, which gives you the ability to control brightness etc and even hide/display all widgets with a key press.
> 
> Just running the clock (enlarged) at the moment.




OK, thanks! By the way, where can I download Ubuntu 7.10? Also where can I get the screenlets from? Thanks!


~Jordan


----------



## patrickv

Hello, i'm a Mac


----------



## _simon_

JordanII said:


> OK, thanks! By the way, where can I download Ubuntu 7.10? Also where can I get the screenlets from? Thanks!
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



Tribe 5 is the latest which of course will keep updating, so no need to download again.

http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5

Here's the release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule

Screenlets: http://screenlets.org/index.php

Gutsy comes with compiz fusion, so you shouldn't have to mess around trying to install compositing. If you want the CompizConfig Settings Manager (CCSM) then just pop into synaptic and search for compiz, you'll see the manager listed. Gutsy only comes with a simple GUI for it (right click desktop -> change desktop background -> Desktop effects) - no effects / normal effects / extra effects, so you need CCSM to take full advantage of compiz fusion.


----------



## Irishwhistle

[email protected] said:


> Tribe 5 is the latest which of course will keep updating, so no need to download again.
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
> 
> Here's the release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
> 
> Screenlets: http://screenlets.org/index.php
> 
> Gutsy comes with compiz fusion, so you shouldn't have to mess around trying to install compositing. If you want the CompizConfig Settings Manager (CCSM) then just pop into synaptic and search for compiz, you'll see the manager listed. Gutsy only comes with a simple GUI for it (right click desktop -> change desktop background -> Desktop effects) - no effects / normal effects / extra effects, so you need CCSM to take full advantage of compiz fusion.



Thanks a lot! I was thinking about just using Windows when my new HD comes, but you've made me reconsider. Just one thing, does it work with Linksys wireless cards? Thanks again!


~Jordan


----------



## _simon_

JordanII said:


> Thanks a lot! I was thinking about just using Windows when my new HD comes, but you've made me reconsider. Just one thing, does it work with Linksys wireless cards? Thanks again!
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



This doesn't cover what Gutsy supports because it's still in testing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys

If your card is listed as working then great, if it's listed as not working or isn't listed, then still give Gutsy a try as it might now work.

If it's a USB one then scroll down here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported

Also, check the Ubuntu forum - http://ubuntuforums.org


----------



## Irishwhistle

[email protected] said:


> This doesn't cover what Gutsy supports because it's still in testing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys
> 
> If your card is listed as working then great, if it's listed as not working or isn't listed, then still give Gutsy a try as it might now work.
> 
> If it's a USB one then scroll down here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
> 
> Also, check the Ubuntu forum - http://ubuntuforums.org



Thanks! Mine is the first on the list.  Once I get my Hard Drive I'll download it.


----------



## _simon_

That's good news then 

In the meantime I'd recommend you spend some time on the Ubuntu forum looking around, read what people have problems with in case you come across them. Always helps if you know the solution beforehand to anything that may crop up.

Here's the one specific to Gutsy testing - http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=238

Personally I'm not having any issues at all with Gutsy, everything works as it should and it's rock solid.


----------



## Irishwhistle

[email protected] said:


> That's good news then
> 
> In the meantime I'd recommend you spend some time on the Ubuntu forum looking around, read what people have problems with in case you come across them. Always helps if you know the solution beforehand to anything that may crop up.
> 
> Here's the one specific to Gutsy testing - http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=238
> 
> Personally I'm not having any issues at all with Gutsy, everything works as it should and it's rock solid.



Actually, I'm already a member of the Ubuntu forums. Thanks for the help!


~Jordan


----------



## _simon_

No worries


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> Hello, i'm a Mac



and I'm a pc


----------



## PWScottIV

Here's mine: (Click Here)


----------



## Shane

PWScottIV said:


> Here's mine: (Click Here)



wow thats amazing...im jealus


----------



## _simon_

PWScottIV said:


> Here's mine: (Click Here)



Very nice screen setup!


----------



## salman

Bah! my monitor setup is better than that


----------



## Jet

Nice setup there! a 30" and two 20s... wow . I suppose it works quite nicely, eh?


----------



## Jet




----------



## Jabes

salman said:


> Bah! my monitor setup is better than that



dude thats awesome where did you get it from?

JK


----------



## Ben

Jet said:


>



Yes. Your desktop, with my awesome flower picture, that I (Craig) took


----------



## nexolus

lol too bad he put that type on there in that horrible papyrus font and made it look like a 3rd grader did it in paintshop pro.


----------



## Jet

nexolus said:


> lol too bad he put that type on there in that horrible papyrus font and made it look like a 3rd grader did it in paintshop pro.


What font would you suggest?


----------



## Ben

nexolus said:


> lol too bad he put that type on there in that horrible papyrus font and made it look like a 3rd grader did it in paintshop pro.



So what does it matter if it "looks bad"? Its a beautiful piece. No matter how the format is. 


EDIT:

I like the font anyways


----------



## leSHok

since its a bible quote or whatever it fits nicely. it looks pro.


----------



## nexolus

obviously you don't know pro, because pro would never EVER use papyrus.

i don't know, use something like helvetica or garamond.


----------



## Jet

nexolus said:


> obviously you don't know pro, because pro would never EVER use papyrus.
> 
> i don't know, use something like helvetica or garamond.



It would obviously look better if I put some depth to it. Hmm...a good OS X picture editor that is free.


----------



## nexolus

what do you mean depth? you just need to pick a solid typeface, not one that was created to look cool for microsoft word on flyers 

generally any time you ever see that typeface it was not done with someone with design background, basically an amateur. i'm not taking any shots or anything just trying to mature your taste haha


----------



## Dilbert




----------



## salman

Jabes said:


> dude thats awesome where did you get it from?
> 
> JK



lol, i actually bought it second hand off ebay, cos i couldn't afford an LCD monitor.


----------



## K3rupt

Jet said:


>



Thats Amazing.

I Love It 


Oh and for this:



Dilbert said:


>




Bit of a Hilary Duff Fan Hey?


----------



## Dilbert

K3rupt said:


> Thats Amazing.
> 
> I Love It
> 
> 
> Oh and for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a Hilary Duff Fan Hey?



 Kind of but I just really like this picture and is that a problem?


----------



## patrickv

universe XP


----------



## 4NGU$




----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'll get mine up.


----------



## Ben

Dilbert said:


> Kind of but I just really like this picture and is that a problem?



Okay. I have to say, even though I don't like her music. She is really pretty 

Anyways. Here's my update:


----------



## Dilbert

Halian said:


> Okay. I have to say, even though I don't like her music. She is really pretty
> 
> Anyways. Here's my update:



 Yeah Halian, Hilary Duff is really pretty and I kinda like her music and yes I am a guy and I listen to her music.   BTW Halian I really like that picture.


----------



## nexolus

Dilbert said:


> Kind of but I just really like this picture and is that a problem?



it's only a problem when you distort her face onto your background. who would want to look at a face stretched out of a normal proportion? makes it not pretty to look at anymore. that's like buying a '67 corvette and slapping gold rims on it and putting lamborghini doors and a 2 foot tall spoiler!


----------



## Dilbert

nexolus said:


> it's only a problem when you distort her face onto your background. who would want to look at a face stretched out of a normal proportion? makes it not pretty to look at anymore. that's like buying a '67 corvette and slapping gold rims on it and putting lamborghini doors and a 2 foot tall spoiler!



 Well if you can find me one thats the same pic and is not all distorted then I will switch it.


----------



## nexolus

it's not distorted, you're the one distorting it. you have to right click on your desktop, then go to properties, and under desktop on the right it should say "stretch, tile, center." to undistort it put it on centered. it'll leave bars on both sides but that picture wasn't made for a widescreen aspect ratio so you'll have to find one to fit it!


----------



## hpi

Newest one:


----------



## twolves90

Newest one


----------



## patrickv

twolves90 said:


> Newest one



lol, metroid, anything to do with Nintendo !!
by the way i got a nice wallpaper yesterday for Windwaker !!, i'll post it tonight


----------



## hermeslyre

More Metroid. 






I have to much crap on my desktop, I know.


----------



## Ben

Dilbert said:


> Yeah Halian, Hilary Duff is really pretty and I kinda like her music and yes I am a guy and I listen to her music.   BTW Halian I really like that picture.



Thanks. I just found it in my wallpapers folder last night. I have no idea how it got there 



nexolus said:


> it's not distorted, you're the one distorting it. you have to right click on your desktop, then go to properties, and under desktop on the right it should say "stretch, tile, center." to undistort it put it on centered. it'll leave bars on both sides but that picture wasn't made for a widescreen aspect ratio so you'll have to find one to fit it!



I see a pattern immersing here. First Jet's wallpaper, then Dilberts? Who's next?


----------



## Ben

hermeslyre said:


> More Metroid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to much crap on my desktop, I know.



ooooh! I don't know how I missed this! I love that wallpaper  Can you upload it for me?


----------



## hermeslyre

Better yet heres a link to get the unaltered original. I had to skew it and cut it up to fit it on my 1280 x 1024 desktop, cause I didn't know of any better way, lol.

http://wps.socwall.com/Games/General/200722040136-1982.jpg


----------



## colt1911

Here's Mine http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc209/keith662/SP32-20070831-094035.jpg


----------



## Ben

hermeslyre said:


> Better yet heres a link to get the unaltered original. I had to skew it and cut it up to fit it on my 1280 x 1024 desktop, cause I didn't know of any better way, lol.
> 
> http://wps.socwall.com/Games/General/200722040136-1982.jpg



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## patrickv

Here's my Zelda desktop


----------



## PabloTeK

Not had an update for a while so here is my new Vista desktop, it's a JPEG because Paint/Net creates a 4.2mb PNG:


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest Vista:

im still not using it as my main Os just yet though


----------



## patrickv

Hey Nevakonazza, the second picture has too much info on the screen, your workspace looks really small !!


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> Hey Nevakonazza, the second picture has too much info on the screen, your workspace looks really small !!



hey bro,

no its ok,That menu isnt there all the time i just opened it to take a look.

its a sidebar gadget i had open


----------



## Punk

Here is my latest ( WinXP )


----------



## _simon_




----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


>



NICE!


----------



## _simon_

Thanks


----------



## fletch

Here's mine.


----------



## [trs]ALUMINUM

Mines pretty cool hope you like world war 2


----------



## 4W4K3

fletch said:


> Here's mine.



You might appreciate this.


----------



## patrickv

webbenji said:


> Here is my latest ( WinXP )



oh nooo...ben you're using Norton Internet Security ? noooooooooo


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Yayyy, small.


----------



## twolves90

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Yayyy, small.



i dig it! lol


----------



## Shane

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Yayyy, small.



you realy like T.A.T.U dont you


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Nevakonaza said:


> you really like T.A.T.U dont you



That my friend, is a lie. =x





That's just music and videos.


----------



## spanky

The greatest band in the universe; The 12th largest economy in the world.


----------



## hpi

Fletch nice lambo.

Decided to change once again :


----------



## Shane

Hyper_Kagome said:


> That my friend, is a lie. =x
> 
> 
> That's just music and videos.



Lol 
nearly 30gigs


----------



## spanky

Nevakonaza said:


> Lol
> nearly 30gigs



That's no big dealy. Vids can take up quite teh space. I have 60 gb of music alone.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

theresthatguy said:


> That's no big dealy. Vids can take up quite teh space. I have 60 gb of music alone.



I think it's the fact that it's one band alone that is the impressive thing?


----------



## lovely?

hey guys i remember a LOOOOOONG time ago there was a post here with a desktop made by n-vidia, the link that was given for it had a lot of sweet variations of the background, anyone know what page that was or where i can find the pictures again? they were great!


----------



## Ben

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I think it's the fact that it's one band alone that is the impressive thing?



Yes. That is definitely it. I don't think I have that much music with 2 or 3 bands combined...


----------



## Ben

lovely? said:


> hey guys i remember a LOOOOOONG time ago there was a post here with a desktop made by n-vidia, the link that was given for it had a lot of sweet variations of the background, anyone know what page that was or where i can find the pictures again? they were great!



yeah, let me upload them for you  I got them on my computer.

EDIT:

Is this the one you were talking about lovely? I have the other ones if you want me to upload them.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Halian said:


> Yes. That is definitely it. I don't think I have that much music with 2 or 3 bands combined...



The power of concerts and CDs, as well as remixes. 

Wooo.


----------



## lovely?

hmm that ones awesome, but i think this one had like a gray metal grate looking thing in the background, if you cant find that, im definetely using this one


----------



## Ben

Here's the rest. Enjoy 






http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/NV_WP_Gray1-16x9.jpg

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/NV_WP_Green2-4x3.jpg

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/NV_WP_Green3-4x3.jpg

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/NV_WP_Green4-4x3.jpg


----------



## lovely?

yup thats the one thank halian!


----------



## spanky

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I think it's the fact that it's one band alone that is the impressive thing?





Halian said:


> Yes. That is definitely it. I don't think I have that much music with 2 or 3 bands combined...



How much if it is actually mp3's? Again not really impressive for the fact that 30gb is easy to achieve with vids.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Actually, only about 1/3 of it is made up of videos. The rest would be my CD's and remixes, along with a few megamixes, etc.


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> oh nooo...ben you're using Norton Internet Security ? noooooooooo



whats wrong with that?


----------



## p5n32

vista ftw lol


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> whats wrong with that?



theres a lot of things wrong with NIS, one is that 95% of the forum hates it
and the rest is for you to find out, anyways here's my laptop XP


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> theres a lot of things wrong with NIS, one is that 95% of the forum hates it
> and the rest is for you to find out, anyways here's my laptop XP



I love nis, nis ftw


----------



## adarsh

[/URL][/IMG]

My lappy desktop


----------



## adarsh

http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktopscreenshotkx4.jpg

uh sorry


----------



## 4W4K3

Again with the Diablo thing...this is weird.

I went to Taco Bueno with Ashleigh yesterday and this was sitting in the parking lot. Some teenage kid was driving it, he looked younger than me. He was on his cell phone the whole time, and I heard him throw out some very "big" names like Rihanna. Didn't recognize him, but maybe he was famous?














Anyways, that first one is my desktop now.


----------



## Archangel

damn...   thats one ugly car.    it does look a bit like it was dropped or so :x
but then, that ofcourse could be just me ^^

here's what I have atm


----------



## 4W4K3

Archangel said:


> damn...   thats one ugly car.



lol

I believe it is a 2ng generation Lamborghini Diablo VT Roadster. 5.7L V12, 0-100km/h in 3.9s. I believe tey only ran this model for ONE YEAR, if it is the 2nd gen and not the 1st.


----------



## Archangel

4W4K3 said:


> lol
> 
> I believe it is a 2ng generation Lamborghini Diablo VT Roadster. 5.7L V12, 0-100km/h in 3.9s. I believe tey only ran this model for ONE YEAR, if it is the 2nd gen and not the 1st.



that doesnt make it look better tough ^^


----------



## salman

Archangel said:


> that doesnt make it look better tough ^^



How dare you defile the name of the daiblo


----------



## ride3k

Archangel said:


> that doesnt make it look better tough ^^



the sad thing is your probably the only person that has ever said that

go to ANY car show and say that, your libel to get your ass kicked, then you face beat some, then maybe a few rib busters.  then you will be called ugly.


----------



## spanky

ride3k said:


> the sad thing is your probably the only person that has ever said that
> 
> go to ANY car show and say that, your libel to get your ass kicked, then you face beat some, then maybe a few rib busters.  then you will be called ugly.



that gave me a good laugh. i can imagine people actually doing that.


----------



## tommy25

Yeh that is one hell of a car! They sound immense


----------



## skidude




----------



## speedyink

skidude said:


>



I like how you're having sunny summer weather there and you have a desktop featuring a cold snowy night


----------



## skidude

Just tells you where I want to be right now


----------



## dragon2309

I agree with Arch, i think the diablo is an awful car, the gallardo is a million times nicer, i know it's not exactly a fair comparison, but seriously, the diablo pictured there is fugly.


----------



## ride3k

dragon2309 said:


> I agree with Arch, i think the diablo is an awful car, the gallardo is a million times nicer, i know it's not exactly a fair comparison, but seriously, the diablo pictured there is fugly.




you can join Arch in the beatdown if you really do wish.  Im sure someone is going to have some type of blunt implement to inflict more dmg...


btw, Superlaggera (sp?) FTMFW


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks Halian, goes perfect with my side bar 
Not exactly my res. but looks good lol


----------



## patrickv

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thanks Halian, goes perfect with my side bar
> Not exactly my res. but looks good lol



i gave halian one of those wallpapers way back, they were desgined to FIT if you have *NVIDIA GFX card* only


----------



## ThatGuy16

Its ok ... i have a *NVIDIA* chipset


----------



## patrickv

ThatGuy16 said:


> Its ok ... i have a *NVIDIA* chipset



by the way, it looks really nice with your sidebar and vista itself..cool


----------



## ThatGuy16

patrickv said:


> by the way, it looks really nice with your sidebar and vista itself..cool



Thanks


----------



## luckyedboy66

_this is sorta the wrong thread, but i thought it was funny. ...it is on my desktop, i guess_

dont try this at home. i had an idiotic moment...i could have just copied the whole folder...


----------



## hermeslyre

Lol! Anyone who defends that butt ugly Diablo car is either a car junkie, or an idiot. Obviously they'd be car junkie as mentioned "beat-down" would happen at a car show. Basically a show-and-tell environment that features cars said "beater downers" would never be able to afford. Sounds like a group of pimply, hormone packed teenagers, and older muscle-bound, brain-dead, dickheads would gather and gossip about said automobiles, Attempting to look and act tough when someone put down a car. 

I'm afraid this is where I'm stuck, what would any intelligent person be doing at such a place to afford such a beating? Sounds like a trap, get in the car!


----------



## Kornowski

luckyedboy66, I see the Simpsons Movie, Didn't know it was out yet


----------



## ride3k

hermeslyre said:


> Lol! Anyone who defends that butt ugly Diablo car is either a car junkie, or an idiot. Obviously they'd be car junkie as mentioned "beat-down" would happen at a car show. Basically a show-and-tell environment that features cars said "beater downers" would never be able to afford. Sounds like a group of pimply, hormone packed teenagers, and older muscle-bound, brain-dead, dickheads would gather and gossip about said automobiles, Attempting to look and act tough when someone put down a car.
> 
> I'm afraid this is where I'm stuck, what would any intelligent person be doing at such a place to afford such a beating? Sounds like a trap, get in the car!




if you put down a car b/c of a flaw in the car that you can point out and argue, you MIGHT be somewhat correct in your statement.  But b/c you think an iconic and classic car is ugly and a shitty car, thats where you get your ass kicked.

and i have never been to a car show with "old muscle bound dick heads" and "pimply, hormone packed teenagers."  unless of course you consider shows like HIN and other "import" shows legit shows.



> Obviously they'd be car junkie as mentioned "beat-down" would happen at a car show. Basically a show-and-tell environment that features cars said "beater downers" would never be able to afford.



you dont think they owner of the car you just insulted wouldnt join in the fun?  And who says someone who gave you a beat down can't afford show cars?  

you are a sad misinformed man/woman.


----------



## ride3k

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thanks Halian, goes perfect with my side bar
> Not exactly my res. but looks good lol



used to be my background but in green, i love it


----------



## ride3k

new one, its shitty i know, i dont have photshop though =(


----------



## hermeslyre

ride3k said:


> if you put down a car b/c of a flaw in the car that you can point out and argue, you MIGHT be somewhat correct in your statement.  But b/c you think an iconic and classic car is ugly and a shitty car, thats where you get your ass kicked.
> 
> and i have never been to a car show with "old muscle bound dick heads" and "pimply, hormone packed teenagers."  unless of course you consider shows like HIN and other "import" shows legit shows.
> 
> 
> 
> you dont think they owner of the car you just insulted wouldnt join in the fun?  And who says someone who gave you a beat down can't afford show cars?
> 
> you are a sad misinformed man/woman.


 




I think you took me alittle too seriously man. Nevermind though, shit throwing monkeys aren't my idea of good conversion. 

Good luck with the kicking peoples asses thing though, I really tell you're heading somewhere big. 

B/tard.


----------



## ride3k

hermeslyre said:


> I think you took me alittle too seriously man. Nevermind though, shit throwing monkeys aren't my idea of good conversion.
> 
> Good luck with the kicking peoples asses thing though, I really tell you're heading somewhere big.
> 
> B/tard.



ahh the irony in internet exaggeration, at least one person got the initial joke

and yeah, like you so readily assume i walk around kicking people asses, its fun, watch out, im a big mean scary internet bully!


----------



## Impulse666

I think you all need to calm down, and enjoy the penguins.


----------



## hermeslyre

ride3k said:


> ahh the irony in internet exaggeration, at least one person got the initial joke
> 
> and yeah, like you so readily assume i walk around kicking people asses, its fun, watch out, im a big mean scary internet bully!



B/tard is the ultimate internet exaggeration. 

They are a group of trolls

And big scary internet bullies. 

In fact,

The pose a serious threat to the United states of America, 

Their trollness is so great.

They can also be,

Smartasses too.


----------



## ride3k

Impulse666 said:


> I think you all need to calm down, and enjoy the penguins.



what about the lion seal right under the water? :dodgy:

=P


----------



## Tayl

Well, haven't posted mine in a while and I do believe my wallpaper has changed since the last time so here you go 






Rove.


----------



## Ben

Well...Here's my update:


----------



## Archangel

ride3k said:


> go to ANY car show and say that, your libel to get your ass kicked, then you face beat some, then maybe a few rib busters.  then you will be called ugly.



To be honest, I find the car look a bit like something like that happened to it.  I mean,  if you follow the lines from the front to the back, there is a weird knik in it.  I dont know, the whole car doesnt seem to have any flowing lines in it..   
I find it to look like it came out of a really old driving game if you'd want to call it like that.


----------



## Tayl

Grew bored of that desktop I posted about 5 minutes a go amazingly fast so I have a new wallpaper 






Rove.


----------



## Jet

You should download the Royale theme for XP. It would add some class to your start bar.

EDIT: What's that network status thing?


----------



## Tayl

If you mean the graph in the top centre of my desktop then that's DU Meter. It tells me how much I've downloaded and uploaded per day, since I installed it, per week and per month. As well as a load of other little funky features such as notifications when you hit a certain amount of bandwidth in a period of time etc.

I've never really been one to bother with themes. I don't really pay that much attention to how the start bar appears so I've never felt the need to change it.

Rove.


----------



## Ben

RoveWolf said:


> If you mean the graph in the top centre of my desktop then that's DU Meter. It tells me how much I've downloaded and uploaded per day, since I installed it, per week and per month. As well as a load of other little funky features such as notifications when you hit a certain amount of bandwidth in a period of time etc.
> 
> I've never really been one to bother with themes. I don't really pay that much attention to how the start bar appears so I've never felt the need to change it.
> 
> Rove.



So where do you get all those widget gadget thingys? They look really nice and would go great with my desktop.


----------



## 4W4K3

Lots of people put down cars that are 3-4 times there annual income, purely out of spite. It's OK. If you simply don't like the way it looks, that's OK too.

Ironically enough, the Diablo was (and is) critisized for poor build quality and reliability issues. Many of the replica kit cars that are available today are in fact better quality than the hand-built Diablo from Lamborghini.


----------



## salman

Halian said:


> So where do you get all those widget gadget thingys? They look really nice and would go great with my desktop.



Yeh they look cool. Could you tell me where you got that download monitor thing please.

Thanks
salman


----------



## Archangel

4W4K3 said:


> Lots of people put down cars that are 3-4 times there annual income, purely out of spite. It's OK. If you simply don't like the way it looks, that's OK too.



the 2nd one applies here 





I like the looks of this one tough (looks even better in yellow  )


----------



## PabloTeK

That's probably the least American super car ever; Jeremy Clarkson did a DVD that featured it and just about everything's European!


----------



## 4W4K3

Archangel said:


> the 2nd one applies here
> I like the looks of this one tough (looks even better in yellow  )



If it weren't Ford, I'd like it more  The styling though, love it.


----------



## ride3k

Archangel said:


> the 2nd one applies here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the looks of this one tough (looks even better in yellow  )



i see your lemans winner and raise you...






your move...

=P


----------



## Tayl

salman said:


> Yeh they look cool. Could you tell me where you got that download monitor thing please.
> 
> Thanks
> salman



Well the DU Meter application that I use isn't freeware. You have to pay for a license to use it, although it's rather cheap . Website for it is the following:

http://www.hageltech.com/dumeter/ or http://www.dumeter.com/main.php Either link works.

As for the player if anyone is interested. That's Winamp with a custom skin. If anyone likes the skin I'd be more than happy to link to it.

Rove.


----------



## lovely?

heres my latest, courtesy of halian, all i did was reverse the colors in paint lol but it looks great, i think its better light then dark


----------



## skidude

My new wallpaper, I think it's pretty awesome


----------



## Ben

RoveWolf said:


> Well the DU Meter application that I use isn't freeware. You have to pay for a license to use it, although it's rather cheap . Website for it is the following:
> 
> http://www.hageltech.com/dumeter/ or http://www.dumeter.com/main.php Either link works.
> 
> As for the player if anyone is interested. That's Winamp with a custom skin. If anyone likes the skin I'd be more than happy to link to it.
> 
> Rove.



Ah yes. I just remembered my friend has that theme for winamp. Thanks for the other links though


----------



## patrickv

going *JUICED*


----------



## TEKKA

skidude said:


> My new wallpaper, I think it's pretty awesome



Sorry but i have to say thats awful. sorry  (but to each is own)


----------



## p5n32

P11 said:


> Here's mine



LOL u have a ati video card and ur skin in nivida LOL!!!!


----------



## Archangel

ride3k said:


> your move...
> 
> =P








its a WW2 BWM 12cil (i think it was 48 liter) engine, with an 'oldtimer' build around it    callsign: Brutus


----------



## ride3k

Archangel said:


> its a WW2 BWM 12cil (i think it was 48 liter) engine, with an 'oldtimer' build around it    callsign: Brutus




take a viper v10

add a bike chassis (kind of)

and it gives you






the greatest crotchrocket of all time!


----------



## Kornowski

Geez guys, get real!


----------



## Archangel

ride3k said:


> take a viper v10
> 
> add a bike chassis (kind of)
> 
> and it gives you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the greatest crotchrocket of all time!




I found this one to be rather funny too ^^    take a jet engine from a helicopter, and build a bike around it 

http://www.toxicjunction.com/get.asp?i=V2612






0-200+ MPH in under 15 seconds 

The MTT Y2K is the words first, and only turbine powered superbike.
The Y2K is powered by a Rolls Royce Allison Turbine engine, a powerplant usually found in helicopters due to its light weight and profound ability to produce horsepower. 

Unfortunatley, although the Y2K is a spectacular and competent feat of engineering its styling is another matter. The dead-fish-eye headlights are unattractive to say the least, and the bodywork is plain and uninteresting. 

However the fact the exhaust temperature is 650 degrees C, and it sounds like an aircraft on take off helps make up for the lack luster exterior design.


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Geez guys, get real!



Okay. All you need to do is put a new coat of paint on there, and that car would be flippin sweet!  Man, I wish I had one of those


----------



## Tayl

Halian said:


> Okay. All you need to do is put a new coat of paint on there, and that car would be flippin sweet!  Man, I wish I had one of those



You and me both  They're almost as cool as the old beetle / herbie!

Rove.


----------



## Ben

RoveWolf said:


> You and me both  They're almost as cool as the old beetle / herbie!
> 
> Rove.



Meh. I'm not a very big beetles fan. Though I do love the Beatles  

Give me a 50's Chevy any day


----------



## Tayl

Give me this classic Capri any day 






Anyhoo, that's me done on car talk. I'll let this thread get back to Desktop images 

Rove.


----------



## skidude

TEKKA said:


> Sorry but i have to say thats awful. sorry  (but to each is own)



Indeed to each his own


----------



## Kornowski

> Man, I wish I had one of those





> You and me both  They're almost as cool as the old beetle / herbie!
> 
> Rove.



*DUDES!* I've wanted one of them since I can remember wanting a car! They're freakin' sweet!  All wanna chip in?

My Dad had a Ford Capri man, it had a bigger bulge on the hood with a intake hole... I think it's the CamShaft?

So, Yeah, I refurbished it  Wanna buy it?


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


> *DUDES!* I've wanted one of them since I can remember wanting a car! They're freakin' sweet!  All wanna chip in?
> 
> My Dad had a Ford Capri man, it had a bigger bulge on the hood with a intake hole... I think it's the CamShaft?
> 
> So, Yeah, I refurbished it  Wanna buy it?



that van would have been much nice with your ame on it..KORNOWSKI !!


----------



## Kornowski

You think I should of stuck Kornowski on the side instead?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> You think I should of stuck Kornowski on the side instead?



You should have left it that deep shiny red  I loved that with the white.


----------



## Kornowski

Oohh, I'm sorry, did I do it wrong  I like Blue! 

Ben, just took the scratch plate off my LP, I'll put some pics up later.


----------



## Ben

Eh. Don't you mean Pick-Guard?  Or should I say plectrum-guard  

I swear, you UKians, and your odd slang terms


----------



## Ben

Here's my update:


----------



## Kornowski

> Eh. Don't you mean Pick-Guard?  Or should I say plectrum-guard
> 
> I swear, you UKians, and your odd slang terms



It's called a Scratch Plate isn't it, I swear, you US folk, strange slang! Man, it's whack!


----------



## Tayl

Oooh I want the van in black. Could chip in but how on earth would we share it =\. Halian do you have a link to that wallpaper? What res is it?

Rove.


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> It's called a Scratch Plate isn't it, I swear, you US folk, strange slang! Man, it's whack!



"Whack"? What are you, from the 80's now?  I haven't heard someone say that in a loooong time. (Only kidding )



RoveWolf said:


> Halian do you have a link to that wallpaper? What res is it?
> 
> Rove.



I have it as 1600x1200. I shall upload it for you 

Linky


----------



## Jabes

Halian said:


> I shall upload it for you



r u from the uk?

JK


----------



## Kornowski

> "Whack"? What are you, from the 80's now?  I haven't heard someone say that in a loooong time. (Only kidding )



lol, Well, Yeah, Actually!


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> lol, Well, Yeah, Actually!



Agh. Figures


----------



## Kornowski

Yup! 

Don't have the pictures of the LP yet, sorry man...

Here's my desktop for now though:


----------



## Cheese

Why does it matter where we're from anyway?  technically we are all from the same place (AKA Pangia) but i like the watter backround


----------



## nexolus

Pangia or Pangaea?


----------



## patrickv

first time ever i uplaoded my desktop within 10 seconds usually takes about 30-35 secs..lol


----------



## ride3k

update


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> first time ever i uplaoded my desktop within 10 seconds usually takes about 30-35 secs..lol



what do u have 4 internet?


----------



## TEKKA

ride3k said:


> update



May i have a link to that desktop? tks


----------



## ride3k

linky linky

there you go


----------



## TEKKA

Thanks m8, gotta love the ferrari.


----------



## ThatGuy16

TEKKA said:


> Thanks m8, gotta love the ferrari.



That is a nice wallpaper


----------



## ride3k

ThatGuy16 said:


> That is a nice wallpaper




i just got it today =)

i actually have the same style pic of a Lambo gallardo superlagerra but i took it at a car show and when i put it on my computer it looks really bad =(


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> first time ever i uplaoded my desktop within 10 seconds usually takes about 30-35 secs..lol



Where's your Mac desktop PV?


----------



## Jabes

ride3k said:


> i just got it today =)
> 
> i actually have the same style pic of a Lambo gallardo superlagerra but i took it at a car show and when i put it on my computer it looks really bad =(



did you get to ride in the lambo?


----------



## patrickv

Halian said:


> Where's your Mac desktop PV?



here you go




its been 3 weeks consecutively i didn't boot into tiger, so today i did and i needed to fix the time it was 3 weeks back..lol


----------



## ride3k

Jabes said:


> did you get to ride in the lambo?



sadly no, i couldnt find the owner of the car =(

i got to ride in a f430 though =)


----------



## Jabes

ride3k said:


> sadly no, i couldnt find the owner of the car =(
> 
> i got to ride in a f430 though =)



really?


----------



## ride3k

Jabes said:


> really?




really really

It was a guy my dad knows through VCA(viper club of america)


----------



## Jabes

ride3k said:


> really really
> 
> It was a guy my dad knows through VCA(viper club of america)



kool can u have him come down my way?

jk


----------



## Shane

My desktop...just re-installed Xp last night 

decided to go with the rather nice "Royale theme"







Microsoft should have used this theme as the default for Xp as it looks much better than Xps default theme.
its dull


----------



## Jabes

Nevakonaza said:


> My desktop...just re-installed Xp last night
> 
> decided to go with the rather nice "Royale theme"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft should have used this theme as the default for Xp as it looks much better than Xps default theme.
> its dull



thye used it for mce


----------



## Dazzeerr

I'll be sure to post mine up once i fix my processor overheating problem.


----------



## Ben

Jabes said:


> thye used it for mce



I think he means he wants it for XP Home and Professional. It'd be like Windows Vista, you wouldn't have a different theme for different versions.


----------



## speedyink

heheheh


----------



## Jabes

speedyink said:


> heheheh



just wondering why do u have vista home premium and ultimate and are they both legit?


----------



## speedyink

Uhh, cause I got it for my desktop, then I got my laptop which came with Premium.


----------



## Jabes

speedyink said:


> Uhh, cause I got it for my desktop, then I got my laptop which came with Premium.



kk I didn't see that u had 2 pcs there I thought that was just one and you were dual booting nvm


----------



## speedyink

ahh, I see


----------



## Tayl

lol speedyink. Took me a few seconds to figure out what the hell was going on within that picture .

Rove.


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> heheheh




Haha. Nice desktop screenshot. It kinda confusing though  But I like how its a picture of a picture of a....well, you get the idea


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> I think he means he wants it for XP Home and Professional. It'd be like Windows Vista, you wouldn't have a different theme for different versions.



yeah thats what i meant,They should have used it in all versions of Xp


----------



## Archangel

here's mine    since windows is just installed, its still clean


----------



## Kornowski

SCORE!


----------



## patrickv

update


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> SCORE!



Wait a second...Is that Vista? Did you finally break down and buy it? Hmm..Perhaps not, I see you still have a Windows Media Player 10 icon 

EDIT: Wait, the shortcut icons on the desktop are Vista. I think I may have an icon pack that does that? I'm confused. If thats XP, you did a darn good job with making it look like Vista.


----------



## Kornowski

Nope, it isn't Vista!  I have media player 11, but for some reason that's the icon...

Thanks Ben, you know how I am with Vista themes


----------



## speedyink

Halian said:


> Haha. Nice desktop screenshot. It kinda confusing though  But I like how its a picture of a picture of a....well, you get the idea



Haha, yeah.  I'm gonna take a better one, me and my friends just quickly made that up while we were..well..you know.

Edit:  Heres the properly done one


----------



## HumanMage

Thats an interesting one Speedyink


----------



## Ben




----------



## patrickv

nice wall halian, but mine kills it, THE BOURNE XP ULTIMATUM ..lol


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> nice wall halian, but mine kills it, THE BOURNE XP ULTIMATUM ..lol



did u see that movie?


----------



## monoman

Heres mine, fairly minimal ATM. (Dock usually hidden)


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


>



That theme is awesome..can you remember where u got it from?


----------



## ride3k

monoman said:


> Heres mine, fairly minimal ATM. (Dock usually hidden)




thats my old desktop! lol, like 4 or five changes ago


----------



## spanky

what os is that?^^


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> That theme is awesome..can you remember where u got it from?



Not at the moment. I'll try and find it though.


----------



## Ben

theresthatguy said:


> what os is that?^^



Windows.


----------



## patrickv

theresthatguy said:


> what os is that?^^



haha, dude can't you identify windows and it even gives a clue "local disk C".
back to schooljk


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> did u see that movie?



not yet, i've seen Identity and Supremacy


----------



## _simon_




----------



## twolves90

creepy spider! :-D


----------



## _simon_

It's a jumping spider, I don't know what sort though.


----------



## monoman

theresthatguy said:


> what os is that?^^



Windows xp


----------



## patrickv

show off show off my dashboard, uh uh,show off my mac uh uh


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> not yet, i've seen Identity and Supremacy



you should see it its pretty good



patrickv said:


> show off show off my dashboard, uh uh,show off my mac uh uh



that doesn't look that bad idk if I hate macs nemore the only thing is the price and that the os is a little different


----------



## Shane

Update:







dunnu if it looks a bit girly though


----------



## Wilsonator




----------



## Jabes

Wilsonator said:


>



that vista right? not a transformation pack


----------



## Wilsonator

Jabes said:


> that vista right? not a transformation pack





Violent 777 said:


> wilsonator, are you actually using windows vista, or is that just your wallpaper? Your screenshot looks like your just using the windows vista theme =P



Its real 

No, really its xp, the theme and patch needed to install it can be found here.

The icons can be found here

You need icon tweaker to use the icons.

And the wallpaper can be found here

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ben

Jabes said:


> that vista right? not a transformation pack



If it was really Vista, you would notice how the start button wouldn't be smaller and cut off before the desktop  Its usually hovering over the desktop wallpaper in the real Vista.


----------



## speedyink

Also the icons are XP's


----------



## ThatGuy16

Vista wanna be


----------



## Ben

Hmm..Maybe I should bring the Vista theme back to XP?  I did have a pretty good Fake Vista...






EDIT: Erm, Ignore the clock


----------



## Jabes

Halian said:


> Hmm..Maybe I should bring the Vista theme back to XP?  I did have a pretty good Fake Vista...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Erm, Ignore the clock



thats a pretty good vista theme what is it and I like the Icons


----------



## Ben

Jabes said:


> thats a pretty good vista theme what is it and I like the Icons



That Vista theme is for Window Blinds, and I don't remember where I got the icons?


----------



## patrickv

here's mine


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Jabes

Rambo said:


>



dude that looks pretty cool


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> dude that looks pretty cool



thats because it is, mac rocks, hey Rambo, what a huge dock !!


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> thats because it is, mac rocks, hey Rambo, what a huge dock !!



I know but you can't game on them is the only thing I hate is the os hard to get used to or is it like vista


----------



## pip1011261

This is mine at the moment.....

The image was too big to upload so I made this link.

http://www.opulentessence.eu/other/Desktop.jpg


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> I know but you can't game on them is the only thing I hate is the os hard to get used to or is it like vista



mac is very easy, very easy nothing difficult.
the only problem i have encoutered so far is corrupting the applications by installing higher versions over older ones without removing the old.
anyway sum it up its easy ask Rambo or tlarkin, they are mac users i know of


----------



## 20thCenturyBoy

Mac desktops should just be banned from the thread. They always look incredible.


----------



## Shane

My update:


----------



## Rambo

Jabes said:


> dude that looks pretty cool


 
Thanks.  

Oh, and yes, you can game on a Mac. Remember when Mac's moved over to Intel CPU's? Well, now you can install XP alongside your OS X installation. So if you ever feel a need to play a game which isn't available for OS X, you can simply boot up your XP installation. 



20thCenturyBoy said:


> Mac desktops should just be banned from the thread. They always look incredible.


 
Haha - yeah, you're not wrong there!


----------



## Camper

Here is my new set-up. Photobucket made it smaller


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> My update:



Hey Nevakonazza which Full spectrum game is this 1 or 2 ?
i completed both of them on xbox on hard !!


----------



## jutnm

20thCenturyBoy said:


> Mac desktops should just be banned from the thread. They always look incredible.



look to plain to me :-/


----------



## patrickv

jutnm said:


> look to plain to me :-/



wait until i upload mine 7 hours to wait for that


----------



## speedyink

20thCenturyBoy said:


> Mac desktops should just be banned from the thread. They always look incredible.



I don't see how they're all that special...


----------



## patrickv

speedyink said:


> I don't see how they're all that special...



because you hate them thats why, some ppl admit it , go on admit yours, the icons are nicer, cleaner, the wallpaper rocks, the fonts are smoother, just so happens wallpapers on macs looks better than when it's on a PC


----------



## speedyink

patrickv said:


> because you hate them thats why, some ppl admit it , go on admit yours, the icons are nicer, cleaner, the wallpaper rocks, the fonts are smoother, just so happens wallpapers on macs looks better than when it's on a PC



I don't hate macs, they are awesome for video editing, and if I had the money I would own one.  I just don't see how it looks better than what windows can do.


----------



## patrickv

speedyink said:


> I don't hate macs, they are awesome for video editing, and if I had the money I would own one.  I just don't see how it looks better than what windows can do.



don't you worry, when i get home i will upload a screen of both tiger and XP using same wallpaper , so you can see the differences ok !!


----------



## Rambo

patrickv said:


> don't you worry, when i get home i will upload a screen of both tiger and XP using same wallpaper , so you can see the differences ok !!



Lol Patrick - It's not a fact that OS X looks better than XP. It's all down to personal opinion/preference


----------



## Ben




----------



## TEKKA

Thats nice an peaceful, may i have a link?


----------



## Ben

TEKKA said:


> Thats nice an peaceful, may i have a link?



Sure...

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/01210_4sailboats_1600x1200.jpg


----------



## TEKKA

Thanks Dude.


----------



## patrickv

hey speedyink here you go
XP




Mac Tiger


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> hey speedyink here you go
> XP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac Tiger



I don't see a difference srry


----------



## twolves90

hey patrickv, that is one really cool background, can you please provide link? :-D


----------



## sendhelp

simple scenery for me


----------



## Ben

sendhelp said:


> simple scenery for me



I must have that wallpaper! Link please?


----------



## sendhelp

^^^^
here you go this is a good site I use

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1362


----------



## TEKKA

Here is an update of my desktop.


----------



## patrickv

twolves90 said:


> hey patrickv, that is one really cool background, can you please provide link? :-D



sure, here you go (it's 1280x1024)


----------



## patrickv

update for now, glide this one out


----------



## Ben

sendhelp said:


> ^^^^
> here you go this is a good site I use
> 
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1362



Yeah, I use that site. Thanks for the link


----------



## Jabes

TEKKA said:


> Here is an update of my desktop.



thats the zune theme right


----------



## Ben

Jabes said:


> thats the zune theme right



It is indeed.


----------



## TEKKA

Yeah, i like it. A change from the boring xp theme.


----------



## DarkJokerX

my desk top


----------



## Shane

Update:


----------



## Jabes

TEKKA said:


> Yeah, i like it. A change from the boring xp theme.



yea I have that one to it holds me over till I get vista


----------



## speedyink

patrickv said:


> hey speedyink here you go
> XP
> 
> Mac Tiger



I don't see any difference


----------



## patrickv

speedyink said:


> I don't see any difference



thats because you're looking through a tube


----------



## speedyink

patrickv said:


> thats because you're looking through a tube



...I'm...not exactly sure what thats supposed to mean


----------



## patrickv

hey speedyink never mind, update


----------



## speedyink

Update


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thats cool, i like


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I like that a lot! 

Do you have 64bit Vista? Any problems?


----------



## ThatGuy16

me? i don't have a single problem.. i love it, never had any driver or compatibility problems.


----------



## sup2jzgte

here is my sep


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ThatGuy16 said:


> me? i don't have a single problem.. i love it, never had any driver or compatibility problems.



I can vouch for that as well


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks ThatGuy 

You got 64 bit too Intel?

Well, awesome!


----------



## The_Other_One

I'll probably stick with it   I have the same image on my mac, though I'm considering setting it to change every 15 minutes or so...


----------



## Kornowski

> though I'm considering setting it to change every 15 minutes or so...



Dude, How'd you do that!?


----------



## The_Other_One

Kornowski said:


> Dude, How'd you do that!?



I'm sure there's some software you could get for Windows to do this, but OS X has the option built in


----------



## Rambo

Yes, I do run XP from time to time...


----------



## jasonz




----------



## ThatGuy16

^^
thats pretty cool.


----------



## patrickv

jasonz said:


>



a first look at the icons told me suse 10.1 but as the picture loaded on it noticed in was Suse10.2, nice, here's my update


----------



## _simon_

sendhelp said:


> simple scenery for me



I don't use Windows but I'd be interested to know what that weather application you are using is called or the site you got it from.


----------



## _simon_




----------



## INTELCRAZY

The_Other_One said:


> I'll probably stick with it   I have the same image on my mac, though I'm considering setting it to change every 15 minutes or so...



Just make a flash image that changes to different pics, and it will run Active Desktop...


----------



## Ben

[email protected] said:


> I don't use Windows but I'd be interested to know what that weather application you are using is called or the site you got it from.



I'm pretty sure thats Yahoo Widgets. I have a clock exactly like that, and I'm pretty sure I've seen another weather widget like that.


----------



## emaster

This is WinXP with Viasta transformatyion pack 7.0


----------



## The_Other_One

INTELCRAZY said:


> Just make a flash image that changes to different pics, and it will run Active Desktop...



Yeah, I know there are some ways to do this using active desktop, and they'd probably be best rather than using other software...  I've just never been a fan of active desktop since the Windows 9X days.  I run my backgrounds as BMP's and what not because of it


----------



## lovely?

this has probably been posted before, but it looks stunning


----------



## Jabes

why does everybody have vista transformation packs instead of vista


----------



## nexolus

because it doesn't have a non-beta service pack out right now and it's not compatible with lots of stuff and runs slow with many programs still.


----------



## Kornowski

> Hmm..Maybe I should bring the Vista theme back to XP?  I did have a pretty good Fake Vista...



Oooh, You think you have a good one


----------



## lovely?

wait are you guys talking about me? i have real vista  i dont know why people would hate it, i love it


----------



## Jabes

lovely? said:


> wait are you guys talking about me? i have real vista  i dont know why people would hate it, i love it


nope Im talking about this guy and all the other vista transformation ppl if vista doesn't work on your pc then you need a new pc



emaster said:


> This is WinXP with Viasta transformatyion pack 7.0


----------



## lovely?

well theres a real easy way to tell thats not vista, look at the start-bar, its overlapping the orb


----------



## Shane

My Xp 

This theme for Window blinds rocks!!!


----------



## Kornowski

Hmmm, I recognize that! 

Here's mine


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Hmmm, I recognize that!
> 
> Here's mine



_That_ picture again? 

Update


----------



## Kornowski

Haha, You're an Unauthorized User 

lol, What do you mean, It just took that


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Haha, You're an Unauthorized User
> 
> lol, What do you mean, It just took that



LOL. Thats my username for photobucket and a bunch of other sites 

I could've sworn you posted that up a while back


----------



## Kornowski

> LOL. Thats my username for photobucket and a bunch of other sites
> 
> I could've sworn you posted that up a while back



Oh, Yeah... Sure, Pffft 

I may of done, the icons haven't moved though


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Oh, Yeah... Sure, Pffft
> 
> I may of done, the icons haven't moved though



No, really! Its true 

Really? Hm. I remember them differently. I thought the recycle bin was somewhere else


----------



## Kornowski

> No, really! Its true
> 
> Really? Hm. I remember them differently. I thought the recycle bin was somewhere else



Yeah, Yeah, I believe you 

They may of been slightly different, but my desktop doesn't change much, if it does, it's the wallpaper.


----------



## patrickv

here's mine for the day


----------



## Jabes

wat is that theme patrickv?


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> wat is that theme patrickv?



a theme called Jason 1.1, dunno where i got it, i think deviantart or something


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> a theme called Jason 1.1, dunno where i got it, i think deviantart or something



looks weird srry


----------



## cuffless




----------



## Jabes

thats pretty cool did u take that pic?


----------



## cuffless

na i didnt


----------



## Jabes

cuffless said:


> na i didnt



still looks kool


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> thats pretty cool did u take that pic?



stop being a weirdo for once, when u asked me for the theme i thought u wanted to know the name and where i got it, ten u say weird, why not say it in the first place


----------



## patrickv

cuffless said:


>



hey Cuffless i have that wallpaper i got mine off interfacelift


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> stop being a weirdo for once, when u asked me for the theme i thought u wanted to know the name and where i got it, ten u say weird, why not say it in the first place



is there a way to stop being weird???? lol 

Edit: and please stop double posting you know you can multi quote do you need a tutorial? lol


----------



## Shane

Update of Xp :


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## ThatGuy16

I can actually use my "search" bar


----------



## Kornowski

So can I


----------



## ThatGuy16

the one i had on XP i couldn't use it

Well, my start list don't cover meh orb up


----------



## Kornowski

I use this program, called ViStart, it's amazing!
Thinking of just buying Vista though, to be honest


----------



## ThatGuy16

Do it, you'll like it


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> is there a way to stop being weird???? lol
> 
> Edit: and please stop double posting you know you can multi quote do you need a tutorial? lol



oh yes please, i need one 



Kornowski said:


> I use this program, called ViStart, it's amazing!
> Thinking of just buying Vista though, to be honest


yeah dude, you should, since your pc meets the requirements & stuffs
(unlike mine)


ThatGuy16 said:


> Do it, you'll like it


i didn't honestly, i had no sound drivers, took 3 days to find one.
anyway here's ma update




edit: im chatting to a French chick, hey webbenji ,france has hot chicks. lol


----------



## Jabes

Kornowski said:


> I use this program, called ViStart, it's amazing!
> Thinking of just buying Vista though, to be honest



yea give it a shot I'm going to


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I think I will actually, wait till I get paid next month, then do it 

Then get another 2GB for Christmas, 4GB


----------



## Jabes

mines on its way right now


----------



## Kornowski

Let me know how it is, PM me or something


----------



## Jabes

kk I'll pm u when I get it and get it loaded


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks dude


----------



## ThatGuy16

If your like me, you'll hate it when you first get it going. But after i got all the junk and security settings right, I love it! Don't forget o disable the annoying User Acount Control (UAC) under crontrol panel (classic view) and user accounts.


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> Don't forget o disable the annoying User Acount Control (UAC) under crontrol panel (classic view) and user accounts.



yeah thats a must its so damn annoying


----------



## Kornowski

You hated it, lol, Didn't take long to change your mind then 


Lot's of games


----------



## ThatGuy16

I want one of these 

Everyone need a ICON folder! lol


----------



## Jabes

ThatGuy16 said:


> If your like me, you'll hate it when you first get it going. But after i got all the junk and security settings right, I love it! Don't forget o disable the annoying User Acount Control (UAC) under crontrol panel (classic view) and user accounts.



wats it do?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Jabes said:


> wats it do?



Everytime you click anything like internet explorer for example, a box pops up and asks if your sure you want to open the program.


----------



## Jabes

ThatGuy16 said:


> Everytime you click anything like internet explorer for example, a box pops up and asks if your sure you want to open the program.



ok thanks I'll disable that anything else?


----------



## ThatGuy16

not that i can think of at them moment...


----------



## Jabes

ThatGuy16 said:


> not that i can think of at them moment...



kk thanks


----------



## lovely?

ThatGuy16 said:


> Everytime you click anything like internet explorer for example, a box pops up and asks if your sure you want to open the program.



your joking right? vista doesnt do that, only on operations like deleting files, moving files, or changing settings.


----------



## Ben

lovely? said:


> your joking right? vista doesnt do that, only on operations like deleting files, moving files, or changing settings.



Err...Everyone I know, and as for myself, it asks "Do you want to allow this action" for every program that wasn't part of windows. You can turn it off, but its still a pain.


----------



## ThatGuy16

lovely? said:


> your joking right? vista doesnt do that, only on operations like deleting files, moving files, or changing settings.



No im not joking, all you gotta do is turn it off.. no big deal, some kind of security feature. Go to best buy or somewere and play on the computers, you'll see what it is.


----------



## Verve

My brand new Vista machine (in the sig)





Link to the full-res image, 1680x1050 
http://img133.imageshack.us/img133/108/backgroundbh8.jpg

Fully complimented by an amazing HP 20" flatscreen display - I love it!


----------



## Jabes

yea they have it its right here http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windowsvista/aa906021.aspx


----------



## cuffless

patrickv said:


> hey Cuffless i have that wallpaper i got mine off interfacelift




same


----------



## lovely?

ThatGuy16 said:


> No im not joking, all you gotta do is turn it off.. no big deal, some kind of security feature. Go to best buy or somewere and play on the computers, you'll see what it is.



i dont need to go to best buy lol i have vista


----------



## Jabes

heres my vista desktop


----------



## patrickv

update home


----------



## Kornowski

How are you liking Vista then?


----------



## Jabes

Kornowski said:


> How are you liking Vista then?



check ur pms


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Background made by yours truly!!


----------



## twolves90

w00t intel for teh WIN!!!111


----------



## Shane

very nice Intelcrazy


----------



## taylormsj

Here's mine, the icons are all over the place, but cba to clean it up just now


----------



## Ben




----------



## Cheese

ill have mine soon


----------



## Cheese




----------



## Jon Boy

Nice background Cheese, I really can't wait for Crysis pre-ordered it already.  Not paying to join file planet to take part in the final beta though.

Back to your desktop you have allot of icons , I prefer mine nice and clean with either no icons or just recycle bin on it (Don't know how to hide the bin on vista).

Ohh and INTELCRAZY thats a pretty good background you made there aswell !


----------



## dmw2692004




----------



## 4NGU$




----------



## towly




----------



## patrickv




----------



## ThatGuy16

Thats cool


----------



## Justin

*Clean!*


----------



## Ben

jnskyliner34 said:


>



Dude! Where'd you get your icon set??? That recycle bin is sick!


----------



## Justin

Halian said:


> Dude! Where'd you get your icon set??? That recycle bin is sick!



I got it from wincustomize.com

the icon package name is Cryo64 Genesis Lite.


----------



## Justin

taylormsj said:


> Here's mine, the icons are all over the place, but cba to clean it up just now



is that a widget on the right displaying your specs and everything else? is it downloadable, can you please link me? thanks!


----------



## patrickv

latest


----------



## Jabes

jnskyliner34 said:


> is that a widget on the right displaying your specs and everything else? is it downloadable, can you please link me? thanks!



its this http://www.samurize.com/modules/news/


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> latest



Thats nice Patrick 

was that wallpaper also in Windows 2000 pro?


----------



## kof2000




----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats nice Patrick
> 
> was that wallpaper also in Windows 2000 pro?



nopes, i think i found that wallpaper somewhere on *Deviantart* i think, wow, if win2k had such a wallpaper i'd be using win2k right now


----------



## jinwei

I just use the default desktop and I think it's no need to show my one,and my os is Windows XP SP2.


----------



## taylormsj

jnskyliner34 said:


> is that a widget on the right displaying your specs and everything else? is it downloadable, can you please link me? thanks!



Nope i used the program samurize and after a couple of hours i came up with that, its realy handy and i think it looks quite professional  I can e-mail you the file if you want it but you need the samurize program installed, and if you do install it your most likey going to want to create your own anyway


----------



## Ben

There! You happy now Danny?


----------



## skidude

My current wallpaper, I love it


----------



## Kornowski

> There! You happy now Danny?



 lol, Sure am!


----------



## evo274

my 5days young comp


----------



## Ben

evo274 said:


> my 5days young comp



Thats a nice car. Man, I wouldn't want that in my neighborhood  (Its called "the hood" for a reason )


----------



## INTELCRAZY

What program are you guys using to create these vector images?


----------



## patrickv

latest, AquaNox theme


----------



## twolves90

very cool patrick


----------



## Justin

Halian said:


> There! You happy now Danny?



WOAH!!! Tell me how you got the transparent taskbar!


----------



## Ben

jnskyliner34 said:


> WOAH!!! Tell me how you got the transparent taskbar!



Its a theme for Window Blinds called Jadero 1.2. I believe I got it from Deviant Art.


----------



## Dazzeerr

Here's mine, the thing at the right is a Windows media player loading up a Rise Against song ^^






Cant wait for Halo 3 release for PC!


----------



## Jabes

Dazzeerr said:


> Here's mine, the thing at the right is a Windows media player loading up a Rise Against song ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for Halo 3 release for PC!



nice desktop


----------



## patrickv

you can't touch dis


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> you can't touch dis



dude that taskbar looks weird


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> dude that taskbar looks weird



yeah yeah... whatever, it's been a while since you've been saying my themes/skins looks odd, keep your rants to yourself


----------



## pip1011261

Here it my current one im using. I love Final Fantasy. I tried making 2 seperate images for the multi display but the 2nd screen it wouldnt cover it fully for some reason......oh well.


----------



## Ben

Jabes said:


> dude that taskbar looks weird



It doesn't look weird, you're just jealous 

Nah, I like that theme. I used it a while ago. But I like my current one


----------



## Jabes

Halian said:


> It doesn't look weird, you're just jealous
> 
> Nah, I like that theme. I used it a while ago. But I like my current one



nope I'm not jealous I like my vista taskbar better and IMAO it looks weird so watever


----------



## Kornowski

You got any screens Jabes?


----------



## Jabes

Kornowski said:


> You got any screens Jabes?



yep windows vista ultimate dreamscene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: I wish u could see how it really looks


----------



## Shane

My latest Vista screeny


----------



## Jabes

Nevakonaza said:


> My latest Vista screeny



did u just get vista?


----------



## Shane

Jabes said:


> did u just get vista?



nah ive had it for ages...ive got Ultimate also but 32bit 


hows the 64 bit run?


----------



## Jabes

Nevakonaza said:


> nah ive had it for ages...ive got Ultimate also but 32bit
> 
> 
> hows the 64 bit run?



pretty good no problems really just have to use different drivers and I need to get more ram


----------



## Shane

Jabes said:


> pretty good no problems really just have to use different drivers and I need to get more ram



considering i only have 1.25Gb of ram it runs alot faster that my Xp has ever.
must be the new way it already loads things up.

the only problem i have so far is speedfan not working properly in vista...
it wont display 2 of my temps for some erason and when i turn up my fan speed it goes up for a few seconds and my fans slow down again?


----------



## patrickv

home update


----------



## ride3k

fresh brand new install of vista on my laptop

after a 2gb RAM upgrade and 2x160gb hdd in RAID0 upgrade of course


----------



## Jabes

ride3k said:


> fresh brand new install of vista on my laptop
> 
> after a 2gb RAM upgrade and 2x160gb hdd in RAID0 upgrade of course



wat did u get?


----------



## ride3k

?

its still the laptop in my sig, except i upgraded to 2gb of memory and bought another 160gb hdd and now have my two 160gb hdd set up in RAID 0 config.  and my 22" acer widescreen =)


----------



## Jabes

ride3k said:


> ?
> 
> its still the laptop in my sig, except i upgraded to 2gb of memory and bought another 160gb hdd and now have my two 160gb hdd set up in RAID 0 config.  and my 22" acer widescreen =)



oh I just saw new and vista kk I got it


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Photobucket and Imageshack arent working on the mac.


I'll upload the picture later.


----------



## Justin

no 3D icon for Virtua Tennis 3.


----------



## patrickv

here's my mac


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest desktop on my new 19" Widescreen LCD monitor

i love it


----------



## speedyink

Now imagine it in motion


----------



## Kesava

just reinstalled windows so there isnt much stuff on my computer


----------



## Shane

Kuzba said:


> just reinstalled windows so there isnt much stuff on my computer



that background is awesome mate...care to post the link for it?

is there a 1140x900 version of it?

thx


----------



## Kesava

no sorry. i think photobucket only lets me upload stuff of a certain size. so heres what it would let me do

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x77/kuzba/wallpaper_sega_rally_revo_01_1600.jpg


----------



## Shane

Kuzba said:


> no sorry. i think photobucket only lets me upload stuff of a certain size. so heres what it would let me do
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x77/kuzba/wallpaper_sega_rally_revo_01_1600.jpg



brilliant thanks


----------



## Kesava

i can give you a link to the original one tho. its a folder full of games wallpapers. about 30 mb i think

http://rapidshare.com/files/48552235/12-08-07_Games_wallpaper_Pack.rar


----------



## Shane

Kuzba said:


> i can give you a link to the original one tho. its a folder full of games wallpapers. about 30 mb i think
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/48552235/12-08-07_Games_wallpaper_Pack.rar



even better thanks dude,

that above pic was streched on my monitor


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Heres my latest desktop on my new 19" Widescreen LCD monitor
> 
> i love it



Looks great Shane! Nice one! Nice to see a smaller resolution too, easier on the eyes, huh? 



speedyink said:


> Now imagine it in motion



That's cool! What version of Vista do you have Speedy?


----------



## Justin

*Nvidia!*

*NVIDIA! *


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Looks great Shane! Nice one! Nice to see a smaller resolution too, easier on the eyes, huh?



Whoa, you finally changed the res on your computer Shane?(Mind if I call you that?) Or did you get a new monitor...Whatever you did, it looks so much better then 1024x768!


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> That's cool! What version of Vista do you have Speedy?



On that computer I have Vista Ultimate.  So far I fail to see what the extra money goes to...except the fact that I can use nifty motion wallpapers


----------



## patrickv

update home


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Looks great Shane! Nice one! Nice to see a smaller resolution too, easier on the eyes, huh?
> 
> thx mate





Halian said:


> Whoa, you finally changed the res on your computer Shane?(Mind if I call you that?) Or did you get a new monitor...Whatever you did, it looks so much better then 1024x768!



Lol yeah i got a new monitor (19" Widescreen LCD)...the res looks better doesnt it.

of course you can call me shane 

ive changed my desktop background...


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


>



Nice!!! Cant wait for assassins creed


----------



## ride3k

Nevakonaza said:


> Lol yeah i got a new monitor (19" Widescreen LCD)...the res looks better doesnt it.
> 
> of course you can call me shane
> 
> ive changed my desktop background...


\

That game looks more than amazing.  Will it be out on computer? and when?  I cant wait for gears of War on my computer >=)


----------



## lovely?

speedyink said:


> On that computer I have Vista Ultimate.  So far I fail to see what the extra money goes to...except the fact that I can use nifty motion wallpapers



does that mean i cant? i only have vista home premium damn me and my cheap nature


----------



## Cheese

jnskyliner34 said:


> no 3D icon for Virtua Tennis 3.



DAMN SHE IS HOT!!!!!!! I would like to get down and dirty with her


----------



## dmw2692004

[email protected]^






=)


----------



## Ben

dmw2692004 said:


> [email protected]^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =)



Whoa! awesome wallpaper! Link?


----------



## dmw2692004

Halian said:


> Whoa! awesome wallpaper! Link?



Thanks,

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1391


----------



## patrickv

Hey *dmw2692004*, i had that icon once, the pirate flag, you surely got that off interfacelift, and they also have some cool themes for Shapshifter. nice


----------



## Justin

Cheese said:


> DAMN SHE IS HOT!!!!!!! I would like to get down and dirty with her



HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Ben

dmw2692004 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1391



Thanks a bunch


----------



## Cheese

jnskyliner34 said:


> HELL YEAH!!!



GOT THAT RIGHT!


----------



## HumanMage

Cheese said:


> DAMN SHE IS HOT!!!!!!! I would like to get down and dirty with her



No you wouldn't. You'd be too scared


----------



## Jabes

HumanMage said:


> No you wouldn't. You'd be too scared



lol


----------



## Shane

My latest:

i cleaned it up a bit


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> My latest:
> 
> i cleaned it up a bit



Dang, you cleaned up real good. Thats a really nice desktop


----------



## Kornowski

That looks great Shane, Nice one!

Here's mine, I made the wallpaper myself


----------



## Ben

Hehehe. Beat me to it


----------



## Kornowski

Looks good on your rig! Now when you want the time, you'll be reminded of me


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Looks good on your rig! Now when you want the time, you'll be reminded of me



Haha. Yes, because thats what we all want. Is to be reminded of Danny whenever we look a clock


----------



## Kornowski

Duh, Obviously! 
I learned to tap on the guitar! YAY! 
Does look good though, especially with the clear taskbar!


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> My latest:
> 
> i cleaned it up a bit



hey bro, nice wall dude, can you upload it for the rest of the world please ?
or link maybe ?

thanks


----------



## littleblackxj

My Desktop







My Laptop


----------



## patrickv

latest work PC


----------



## patrickv

*Mac* in *tosh*..lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

Cool... everytime someone changes their avatar i get confused


----------



## patrickv

ThatGuy16 said:


> Cool... everytime someone changes their avatar i get confused



Hello, thatguy16, i'm Beedle


----------



## ThatGuy16

no way!


----------



## patrickv

ThatGuy16 said:


> no way!



officialy as of yesterday if i change my avatar, it will be in the context on *WINDWAKER* , so basically any avatar i will use is a character in windwaker (i soo love this game)..and yes i'm beedle..
come to the beedle shop we have cookies and bombs


----------



## ThatGuy16

lol, like it much?!?


----------



## Bonya

where can i download a 3d animation wallpaper for my desktop? Prodigio have you found where?


----------



## twolves90

w00t go wind waker!


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> My latest:
> 
> i cleaned it up a bit




hey dude! how did you get rid of the recycle bin icon? that's the only icon left on my desktop and i want to get rid of it and just use the one available on my dock.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Duh, Obviously!
> I learned to tap on the guitar! YAY!
> Does look good though, especially with the clear taskbar!



Woot! Tapping is so much fun!  What songs are you learning to tap with?



jnskyliner34 said:


> hey dude! how did you get rid of the recycle bin icon? that's the only icon left on my desktop and i want to get rid of it and just use the one available on my dock.
> 
> thanks in advance!



Right click your desktop and go to "Arrange icons by" and then click "Show destop icons". Your recycle bin should then go away


----------



## Justin

Halian said:


> Right click your desktop and go to "Arrange icons by" and then click "Show destop icons". Your recycle bin should then go away



Yes it works! Thanks!

Here's my new one! I'm gonna stick with this for a while.


----------



## Jabes

jnskyliner34 said:


> Yes it works! Thanks!
> 
> Here's my new one! I'm gonna stick with this for a while.



hey can I have a link for that please?
thx


----------



## Justin

Jabes said:


> hey can I have a link for that please?
> thx



here you go!  

http://wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=5717&libid=1


----------



## Jabes

jnskyliner34 said:


> here you go!
> 
> http://wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=5717&libid=1



it doesn't work with vista I don't think but thanks anyway


----------



## vroom_skies

Heres what I'm using now:





Bob


----------



## Kornowski

> Woot! Tapping is so much fun!  What songs are you learning to tap with?



Some Van Halen stuff


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Some Van Halen stuff



Hehehehe. Don't tell me....Eruption?


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> it doesn't work with vista I don't think but thanks anyway



hah, don't you even know vista doesn't support old XP themes ?..duh


----------



## Kornowski

> Hehehehe. Don't tell me....Eruption?



Maybe


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> hah, don't you even know vista doesn't support old XP themes ?..duh



I didn't know wat it was 4 lol


----------



## patrickv

*Vista*

new vista installation, vista Business.


----------



## Kornowski

Can you upload that wallpaper please, I've been looking around for it for ages! Please!


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Can you upload that wallpaper please, I've been looking around for it for ages! Please!



Yeah! That wallpaper is outstanding!


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


> Can you upload that wallpaper please, I've been looking around for it for ages! Please!



yeah sure




if that dont work try here
http://www.imgplace.com/directory/dir2115/1191469101.jpg


----------



## lovely?

wow thats an amazing picture


----------



## Shane

Update:






wish i was on that beach now


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish i was on that beach now



Wow, Thats an amazing desktop. A wonderful picture that makes it feel like your actually there. I also like how the dock seems to blend in so nicely with the wallpaper 

Could you give a link to the wall?


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> wish i was on that beach now



i know im always on it


----------



## patrickv

update


----------



## epidemik

Thtas sweet. Like the fish eye.


----------



## Ben

Hey Patrick, Upload the wallpaper for me?


----------



## Kornowski

Here's my latest one


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Could you give a link to the wall?



yeah here it is 

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1392

And heres my latest background..ive used this one before but i realy like it


----------



## patrickv

here you go Mr.Halian sir, lol




or
http://www.imgplace.com/directory/dir2155/1191601980.jpg


----------



## patrickv

*MAC* in *TOSH* (again)
photo gallery




normal desktop


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> *MAC* in *TOSH* (again)
> [img=http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/afa70f2bbe.png]
> 
> now, my picture gallery
> [img=http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/c452b867f0.png]



now u can see um 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now, my picture gallery





but patrick y are they so small?


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> now u can see um
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, my picture gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but patrick y are they so small?



sorry jabes but apparently the site i was using was picky, refresh the page, they are big now, very BIG


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> sorry jabes but apparently the site i was using was picky, refresh the page, they are big now, very BIG



there we go y don't u use photobucket?


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> there we go y don't u use photobucket?



i don't want to put my *photo* in the *bucket* it will get wet


----------



## brian

here is my *GREAT* desktop some one requested for me to put up


----------



## spanky




----------



## lovely?

uhh creepy?


----------



## brian

why do you have the weather in IL?


----------



## spanky

brianmay27 said:


> why do you have the weather in IL?



cuz that's where I live


----------



## spanky

skidude, it's nothing personal but i don't think such graphic images are allowed on this forum. you should remove it imo.


----------



## skidude

It's from the movie Silent Hill.... I actually thought it may be too graphic but I'm not sure, especially since people post some really gory screenshots from games. I think I might edit that message and remove the picture.... sorry if anyone is offended.


----------



## spanky

skidude said:


> It's from the movie Silent Hill.... I actually thought it may be too graphic but I'm not sure, especially since people post some really gory screenshots from games. I think I might edit that message and remove the picture.... sorry if anyone is offended.



I don't think it did but better to be safe than get an infraction...


----------



## Justin

You've seen the Vista wannabe themes. Here's a MAC wannabe.  I decided to go for the MAC look after getting that wallapaper of the Lamborghini Reventon.


----------



## brian

theresthatguy said:


> cuz that's where I live



right . woops. need to touch up in my world (us) history/geography


----------



## patrickv

jnskyliner34 said:


> You've seen the Vista wannabe themes. Here's a MAC wannabe.  I decided to go for the MAC look after getting that wallapaper of the Lamborghini Reventon.



thats a far cry from a Mac, you shoudl do a search on this forum about transforming Pc to Mac, someone wrote the guide way back (i think JordanII) and it was good.


----------



## brian

cough cough http://www.computerforum.com/86829-windows-xp-mac-package.html cough cough


----------



## patrickv

brianmay27 said:


> cough cough http://www.computerforum.com/86829-windows-xp-mac-package.html cough cough



very nice search brian, you should work for google


----------



## Justin

patrickv said:


> thats a far cry from a Mac, you shoudl do a search on this forum about transforming Pc to Mac, someone wrote the guide way back (i think JordanII) and it was good.




hey man. i just saw the skin on wincustomize and thought that it was cool. besides, i don't want the whole MAC look. the skin and dock is enough.


----------



## patrickv

a fresh restart for me


----------



## speedyink

theresthatguy said:


>



How do you get rid of the sidebar thing without getting rid of the weather gadget?

On a side note, that picture is almost creepy...


----------



## spanky

speedyink said:


> How do you get rid of the sidebar thing without getting rid of the weather gadget?
> 
> On a side note, that picture is almost creepy...



Drag the gadgets out of the sidebar and then close the sidebar. Gadgets that you dragged can now be placed anywhere on your screen.

PS: No one likes me desktop peektoore.


----------



## Xialon

you can't beat nice and simple.


----------



## spanky

Xialon said:


> you can't beat nice and simple.



That would drive me nuts. Couldn't do it.

Edit: What is the point of the Calender gadget? It's pointless in Vista. A calender pops up when you move your mouse over the time in the taskbar.


----------



## roaminggnome55

thats mine...


----------



## lovely?

god i was laughing my ass off when i saw this picture. the quality is terrible, but the picture is just too perfect!!!


----------



## speedyink

theresthatguy said:


> Drag the gadgets out of the sidebar and then close the sidebar. Gadgets that you dragged can now be placed anywhere on your screen.
> 
> PS: No one likes me desktop peektoore.



Hmmm, doesn't work for me, when I close the sidebar all the ones I've dragged out disapear too.


----------



## patrickv

speedyink said:


> Hmmm, doesn't work for me, when I close the sidebar all the ones I've dragged out disapear too.



he didn't mean close as in pressing the close button X, no he meant actually to hide the sidebar, but it will remain in the taskbar


----------



## spanky

speedyink said:


> Hmmm, doesn't work for me, when I close the sidebar all the ones I've dragged out disapear too.



right click the sidebar "close sidebar". do not exit the sidebar. exiting the sidebar will cause the gadgets that you've dragged out to close as well.


----------



## speedyink

Oooooh

Thanks


----------



## spanky

No problem.


----------



## Shane

lovely? said:


> god i was laughing my ass off when i saw this picture. the quality is terrible, but the picture is just too perfect!!!



LOL


----------



## skidude

OMG LOL that is one of the funniest things I've seen in a LONG time.


----------



## Justin

UPDATED! Changed it since the MAC thing didn't work out. I finally found a Dock Icon for Virtua Tennis 3.


----------



## patrickv

vista (again)


----------



## patrickv

and here's an apple


----------



## Shane

My Xp update;


----------



## twolves90

ooo nice background, very spooky! :-D


----------



## Shane

twolves90 said:


> ooo nice background, very spooky! :-D



Tks,

ive changed it again lol....the only problem is this background is streched

i cant find it @ 1440 x 900


----------



## Ben

Meh, doesn't look stretched to me. It's like a slimmer version of the normal mustang


----------



## Ben

Haven't seen this in a while...


----------



## Jon Boy

Is that real Vista???

If so is that just like rocket dock up the top or something?  Do they work with Vista?

Jon


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

*Debian*


----------



## Shane

Sacrinyellow5 said:


>



i havnt tried Debian,Is it much diffrent to say Ubuntu?


My latest Xp


----------



## Jabes

Jon Boy said:


> Is that real Vista???
> 
> If so is that just like rocket dock up the top or something?  Do they work with Vista?
> 
> Jon



thats xp


----------



## porterjw

My XP Desktop. I'll post up Linux tomorrow maybe.


----------



## twolves90

very cool rings, but pic is too small


----------



## porterjw

TheChef said:


> Right now my main computer is gutted, so this si what I had running on Linux...



*Where* did you get that pic? Not sure if it will make my Desktop on Linux, but definitely worth having


----------



## porterjw

twolves90 said:


> very cool rings, but pic is too small



Better?


----------



## twolves90

yay


----------



## patrickv

vista update


----------



## twolves90

holy crap that background is trippy, and awesome, can u link plz? :-D


----------



## twolves90

check this one out! this is the new desktop for my other comp






THIS GAME IS AWESOME

Patrickv, its the sequel to Wind Waker! You gotta try it! 

Enjoy


----------



## Ben

Jon Boy said:


> Is that real Vista???
> 
> If so is that just like rocket dock up the top or something?  Do they work with Vista?
> 
> Jon



Nah, It's XP. Thats RK Launcher I'm using. I'm not sure if it works on Vista or not? But I know Rocket Dock works with Vista.


----------



## Kornowski

Really need some MAC OSX Icons, you know where to get some, for Icon Tweaker, or something? Thanks!


----------



## P11

My MacBook:


----------



## Ben

Danny's gone completely Apple on me!!! Whats the world coming to??? 

Here, download Icon Packager and then go on to Deviant Art and look for some Mac Icons for the program. There's lots of really good ones 

Er, nevermind. I didn't realize it costed money, I thought it was free.



Also, I don't know what theme you're using, but it doesn't quite look right?

Try this...

Linky


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I know, it looks rubbish 

Just found some now, checking them out, I'll post up if they look any good


----------



## Kornowski

Found some, not great, but a lot better


----------



## Jon Boy

Latest background


----------



## Jabes

Jon Boy said:


> Latest background



hey can I have a link please?


----------



## Jon Boy

Im off to work now and might forget (if I do PM me lol).  But sure I can upload it for you anyhow.

Jon


----------



## patrickv

twolves90 said:


> check this one out! this is the new desktop for my other comp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS GAME IS AWESOME
> Patrickv, its the sequel to Wind Waker! You gotta try it!
> Enjoy


Ive seen a few screenshots, looks good.


Kornowski said:


> Really need some MAC OSX Icons, you know where to get some, for Icon Tweaker, or something? Thanks!



try interfacelift, they have some Mac icons there, and by the way kornowski, to be honest, your screen looks really bad, so you turned apple ?


P11 said:


> My MacBook:


hehe niceee


----------



## Jon Boy

Jabes said:


> hey can I have a link please?


Yes here you are (hope you were only talking about background as desktop is vista ).

http://rapidshare.com/files/62299217/ABSTRACT.jpg


----------



## Mattu

This is my latest desktop background:




If anyone is interested in this wallpaper, I found it here: http://www.caedes.net/, Oh and the clock I found here:http://www.desktoptrayclock.com/


----------



## cas146

Ok, here is mine:





By cas146 at 2007-10-13


----------



## Shane

That looks nice and clean cas146


----------



## Kornowski

Desktop and Photoshop 

Whats the software to display the ablum cover and track name on your desktop, Mac has it? There's one for Window's too?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Desktop and Photoshop



Danny i dont know how the heck you make those cool backgrounds

they look great.

nice new theme going on there


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Shane! Just messing around really! 

Yeah, fancied a change from Vista 

You don't know about this do you?



> Whats the software to display the ablum cover and track name on your desktop, Mac has it? There's one for Window's too?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Thanks Shane! Just messing around really!
> 
> Yeah, fancied a change from Vista
> 
> You don't know about this do you?



i have fireworks 8 but havnt realy played around on it that much.

nah sorry mate i dont have a clue about your question.


----------



## Kornowski

Oh right, it's really simple, just play around! 

Nah, it's Ok mate, don't worry about it!


----------



## HailttRedskins




----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> You don't know about this do you?



Yeah, Danny. I got something for you  Download Yahoo Widgets if you don't already have it, then download either iTunes Companion, or iTunes Pop-up widget.

Notice you'll have to use iTunes


----------



## Punk

Kornowski you have Flash 8 pro!

Have you tried it???? It's my favorite software


----------



## Kornowski

> Yeah, Danny. I got something for you  Download Yahoo Widgets if you don't already have it, then download either iTunes Companion, or iTunes Pop-up widget.
> 
> Notice you'll have to use iTunes



Thanks Ben! 

There's something else though, I've seen it before, I think Rambo had it... It displays the album cover, track, artist and the seek in the track...



> Kornowski you have Flash 8 pro!
> 
> Have you tried it???? It's my favorite software



Of course I have!  Yeah, it's alright isn't it!


----------



## twolves90

4th computer update


----------



## Kesava

twolves90 said:


> 4th computer update



i like it 

mind you i would reccomend the  royale theme. its the same as yours except looks a bit nicer


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Thanks Ben!
> 
> There's something else though, I've seen it before, I think Rambo had it... It displays the album cover, track, artist and the seek in the track...



Yeah, but he actually has OSX, its integrated into the OS and iTunes I believe.


----------



## twolves90

how can i get the royale theme?


----------



## Kesava

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Enhancements/Themes/Royale-Theme-for-WinXP.shtml


----------



## twolves90

its great! royale theme rocks


----------



## Kesava

yeha its cool. i have the darker version which look as well. its called royale noir


----------



## twolves90

oooo i found some screenshots of royale noir, but i tried one installation and i couldnt open the file extension RAR, any ideas, or did I not use a proper download site?


----------



## Kesava

i cant remember how i got my free winrar. so download this http://www.7-zip.org/

it is free and can do all sorts of commpression


----------



## patrickv

you guys want Macs ? fine...lol


----------



## Ben

Hey PV, I don't remember. Did you actually buy a Mac, or did you just download OSx86?


----------



## CentralViking19

can you put mac osx on a hp desktop?


----------



## Kornowski

You should be able to, it's just like installing Windows, it's just an OS, I'd say yeah... but don't quote me on that


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> You should be able to, it's just like installing Windows, it's just an OS, I'd say yeah... but don't quote me on that



Nope has to be on a Mac manufactured computer... That's the only bad thing about Mac...


----------



## Ben

CentralViking19 said:


> can you put mac osx on a hp desktop?



Yeah, you can I'm pretty sure. Just gotta format the HD. But it depends on your specs and whatnot. Just gotta get OSx86. Find the right tutorial if you need help. Stuff like that. PM me or Rambo if you want to know more about it 

Oh, btw. Danny. Did you see my post above? About the Yahoo Widgets?


----------



## CentralViking19

Halian said:


> Yeah, you can I'm pretty sure. Just gotta format the HD. But it depends on your specs and whatnot. Just gotta get OSx86. Find the right tutorial if you need help. Stuff like that. PM me or Rambo if you want to know more about it
> 
> Oh, btw. Danny. Did you see my post above? About the Yahoo Widgets?



i dont have any idea how to personal message someone on vbulliten, but can i run it with vista on one partion and mac on another partion, then choose which one to boot from...


----------



## Ben

CentralViking19 said:


> i dont have any idea how to personal message someone on vbulliten, but can i run it with vista on one partion and mac on another partion, then choose which one to boot from...



Yeah, You can. It would be much easier if you had two hard drives and put one OS on each though. But it can be done with partitions. The only thing I'm not sure about is Manufactured computers, I'm not totally sure if OSx86 will work with them. In might only work with a computer you build yourself. Though I don't see why it wouldn't work with a pre-built.


----------



## Rambo

INTELCRAZY said:


> Nope has to be on a Mac manufactured computer... That's the only bad thing about Mac...



No - you can run OS X on regular PC's. Don't believe me? 

http://wiki.osx86project.org

I have a fully working 100% 'Hackintosh', as they like to call it.


----------



## nexolus

Most of that is false. Mac OS is specifically written to run only on mac system components. osx86 is technically Mac OS, but it runs at ridiculously slow speeds. If you want to install Mac OS on a regular PC you have to use osx86 and make sure that it supports your motherboard and hardware configuration, and since they're hacked drivers they don't support them like a regular setup would, therefore they don't run at regular speeds. So if you do install it and manage to get it working and try to use photoshop or something like that it will go ridiculously slow.


----------



## Kornowski

> Oh, btw. Danny. Did you see my post above? About the Yahoo Widgets?



I did, but it wasn't what I was looking for, Maybe you can help me Rambo, that thing on your desktop, that tells you what music you're listening to, for Windows? Get me? lol


----------



## Ben

nexolus said:


> Most of that is false. Mac OS is specifically written to run only on mac system components. osx86 is technically Mac OS, but it runs at ridiculously slow speeds. If you want to install Mac OS on a regular PC you have to use osx86 and make sure that it supports your motherboard and hardware configuration, and since they're hacked drivers they don't support them like a regular setup would, therefore they don't run at regular speeds. So if you do install it and manage to get it working and try to use photoshop or something like that it will go ridiculously slow.



Not for me. I got it working, and nothing ran slow at all. I don't know what you're talking about.

Also, it's really not that hard to find a version that supports your computer specs.


----------



## Rambo

nexolus said:


> Most of that is false. Mac OS is specifically written to run only on mac system components. osx86 is technically Mac OS, but it runs at ridiculously slow speeds. If you want to install Mac OS on a regular PC you have to use osx86 and make sure that it supports your motherboard and hardware configuration, and since they're hacked drivers they don't support them like a regular setup would, therefore they don't run at regular speeds. So if you do install it and manage to get it working and try to use photoshop or something like that it will go ridiculously slow.



Again, not true.

I have had two systems (one AMD and one Intel) 100% working with OSx86. My current Intel hack boots up in ~ 10 seconds. Tools such as GeekBench and XBench have proven Hackintoshes to run faster than real Macintoshes (espcially games performance, since you have a much wider range of graphics cards to use). When I go to PCWorld, the Mac's on show are around the same (if not slower) than my Hackintosh.

On the link to the wiki I posted, there are endless lists of compatible hardware, along with community written drivers for them. Me? I have ethernet drivers, graphics drivers, wireless card drivers, on-board sound drivers all working 100%.

It's like a real Mac. In fact, it might as well be.


----------



## patrickv

Halian said:


> Hey PV, I don't remember. Did you actually buy a Mac, or did you just download OSx86?



We don't have Macs here, so otherwise it's *"u know who"*


CentralViking19 said:


> can you put mac osx on a hp desktop?


YES


Rambo said:


> No - you can run OS X on regular PC's. Don't believe me?
> http://wiki.osx86project.org
> I have a fully working 100% 'Hackintosh', as they like to call it.



hehe, yeah Hackintosh was gonna put that in my sig but figured it's risky..lol


----------



## patrickv

Halian said:


> Not for me. I got it working, and nothing ran slow at all. I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Also, it's really not that hard to find a version that supports your computer specs.



no it's not hard, you're just not looking hard enough or searching for the proper "name". 
i have 2 versions of X86


----------



## patrickv

nexolus said:


> Most of that is false. Mac OS is specifically written to run only on mac system components. osx86 is technically Mac OS, but it runs at ridiculously slow speeds. If you want to install Mac OS on a regular PC you have to use osx86 and make sure that it supports your motherboard and hardware configuration, and since they're hacked drivers they don't support them like a regular setup would, therefore they don't run at regular speeds. So if you do install it and manage to get it working and try to use photoshop or something like that it will go ridiculously slow.



hehe thats were you're wrong.
I did 2 install on mine and on a friends Pc's works fine, all drivers are there.
The OS speed and apps which was built for the Mac itself is fine, and yes i agree with the part where you say photoshop is slow, that one is true, the photoshop boot up takes like 45 sec on mine but once youve started using it it's ok.


----------



## Ben




----------



## Kornowski

You have Vista Ben?


----------



## Jabes

Kornowski said:


> You have Vista Ben?



nah the time looks too big


----------



## Shane

Update 






Halian,Where do you host your Images?

Photobucket resizes mine all the damn time,same with Imageshack.


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> You have Vista Ben?



No, I don't.



Nevakonaza said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halian,Where do you host your Images?
> 
> Photobucket resizes mine all the damn time,same with Imageshack.



I upload them to photobucket. Did you try the "Options" button right near the upload button and click "Up to 1MB file size"?


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> No, I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> I upload them to photobucket. Did you try the "Options" button right near the upload button and click "Up to 1MB file size"?



ahh it was set to 1024 x 768....i have set it up to 1MB

Thanks


----------



## Ben

In memory of my dog Smokey, she just died. I feel like I've just lost my best friend


----------



## oscaryu1

Halian said:


> In memory of my dog Smokey, she just died. I feel like I've just lost my best friend



 Cute dog! 

So sorry man.. so sorry


----------



## Jabes

Halian said:


> In memory of my dog Smokey, she just died. I feel like I've just lost my best friend



thats sad


----------



## Jtambo




----------



## twolves90

rig in my sig


----------



## Georgie

@twolves...i don't know how you can stand the colors...i'd get a head ache...lol my backgrounds just ...well...the original blue


----------



## twolves90

hehe i love it, i think it looks so cool... i dont mind less vibrant backgrounds, but i do like this one


----------



## patrickv

Laptop (vista), with a paradise twist..lol


----------



## Kornowski

Doing a bit of PS there?


----------



## patrickv

osX desktop


----------



## twolves90

I'm diggin the Pumpkin icon ;-)


----------



## Jabes

my new vista desktop


----------



## twolves90

that background is really neat, doesnt that come with vista?


----------



## patrickv

twolves90 said:


> that background is really neat, doesnt that come with vista?



ya it does, here's mine, trying new background every now and then


----------



## Justin




----------



## Ben




----------



## Shane

My new desktop now that i got the damn pc to run properly again with the help of fellow CF people!


----------



## twolves90

very pretty background! how'd you get the start button to be orange????


----------



## oscaryu1

patrickv said:


> osX desktop



 

Gives me memories about all the Mac's my school was going to throw away.. poor lil' things... I like Mac's for some reason...


----------



## Ben

twolves90 said:


> very pretty background! how'd you get the start button to be orange????



Thats the Zune Theme.

Linky


----------



## twolves90

WOW, although im an iPod fan and NOT a Zune fan, that is a very cool theme and very holloweeny!!! im using it

can u show me where to find anymore themes? 

or any u suggest?


----------



## patrickv

twolves90 said:


> WOW, although im an iPod fan and NOT a Zune fan, that is a very cool theme and very holloweeny!!! im using it
> 
> can u show me where to find anymore themes?
> 
> or any u suggest?



just google xp visual styles or go to deviantart, there are plenty over there
but whatever you do ,avoid this site, known to have spyware

cheers


----------



## twolves90

thanks!!!!


----------



## twolves90

what should i put in for search terms?


----------



## patrickv

twolves90 said:


> what should i put in for search terms?



http://www.google.sc/search?hl=en&q=xp+themes&btnG=Google+Search

you don't actually put anything when you are on a site with themes


----------



## Serious Chatter

Sorry my friend i have a problem in my window.so i cant post my desktop here.but i will do it as soon as possible.


----------



## speedyink

My latest


----------



## twolves90

how do u get the icons to be so small in vista? on my vista rig, i have no choice but to have great big ugly ones, even at the highest resolution


----------



## patrickv

twolves90 said:


> how do u get the icons to be so small in vista? on my vista rig, i have no choice but to have great big ugly ones, even at the highest resolution



right-click your desktop "view-->Classic icons"

cheers


----------



## twolves90

oohhhh cool, thanks!


----------



## patrickv

i've posted this wallpaper before, here it is again, this time it's "centered", last time it was "Fit to screen"


----------



## Kornowski

I just couldn't help myself


----------



## Shane

Very nice dan


----------



## speedyink

twolves90 said:


> how do u get the icons to be so small in vista? on my vista rig, i have no choice but to have great big ugly ones, even at the highest resolution



Mine are actually set to the default medium setting.  I made the picture smaller to make it easier to see.


----------



## bernie66

hi all iv been searchin thru each page on here but cant seem to find it. Im wondering if you could post me a link on where to get the mac doc for xp and a decent themes to go with it
thanks


----------



## speedyink

I'm liking how this one looks:


----------



## twolves90

neat but depressing


----------



## patrickv

bernie66 said:


> hi all iv been searchin thru each page on here but cant seem to find it. Im wondering if you could post me a link on where to get the mac doc for xp and a decent themes to go with it
> thanks



urrm, here
http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/
www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Aqua-Dock.shtml


----------



## patrickv

so i manage to patch up my vista


----------



## ThatGuy16

patrickv said:


> so i manage to patch up my vista



Is that frost, or did you make it more transparent?


Korowski style


----------



## pies

Here's a shot from my Mac


----------



## patrickv

ThatGuy16 said:


> Is that frost, or did you make it more transparent?


no, it's not frost and i didn't set transparency, thats the default look of that theme, called Indigo



pies said:


> Here's a shot from my Mac



lol, your Mac is messed up,align the icons up


----------



## ThatGuy16

patrickv said:


> no, it's not frost and i didn't set transparency, thats the default look of that theme, called Indigo





Oh thats why


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

pies said:


> Here's a shot from my Mac



I like the Physical Grafitti background.


----------



## bernie66

Heres mine........


----------



## Joe2005

pies said:


> Here's a shot from my Mac



Damn I'm dizzy now


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> Korowski style



Kornowski Style©


----------



## pies

Thanks guys.
I lined up the icons better as well.


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Kornowski Style©



lol.  You've a bright future, Danny.


----------



## lovely?

now, for my desktop,


----------



## patrickv

hey Cronux get that damn picture off please, we have ppl still at 14 years of age here ok.
oh well here's is my home desktop, been a while since i uploaded it


----------



## lovely?

patrickv said:


> hey Cronux get that damn picture off please, we have ppl still at 14 years of age here ok.



why do i feel like thats not just a general statement? lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

lovely? said:


> why do i feel like thats not just a general statement? lol



haha.. i wonder why 

Ill give it by tomarrow and the mods will have removed it , im sure...


----------



## patrickv

lovely? said:


> why do i feel like thats not just a general statement? lol


what do you mean ? care to elaborate ?


ThatGuy16 said:


> haha.. i wonder why


look i don't see anything wrong with this image, but i take into consideration that it's not nice to have such pictures uploaded on CF, much less when CF is full of kids (14-15)


----------



## lovely?

patrick im just kidding, i was saying, you specifically said 14 y.o. and i just happen to be 14

dont get mad patrick just playin around with ya

EDIT: wait wait. you dont see anything wrong with his image? the woman has semen all over her wth


----------



## patrickv

lovely? said:


> patrick im just kidding, i was saying, you specifically said 14 y.o. and i just happen to be 14
> 
> dont get mad patrick just playin around with ya
> 
> EDIT: wait wait. you dont see anything wrong with his image? the woman has semen all over her wth



lol, ok, nice one, you got me, hell i didn't even notice you were 14


----------



## lovely?

ThatGuy16 said:


> haha.. i wonder why
> 
> Ill give it by tomarrow and the mods will have removed it , im sure...



i can stand the maxime-style pictures but thats a lil too far ya know?


----------



## lovely?

huh? i dont actually recall patrick saying anything like that... who was that again.... on the tip of my tongue, hmmmmmm............





nope, not a clue  


just kiddin, passing the time takes work.


----------



## ThatGuy16

now im just confused lol... 

i agree lovely about its going too far

i would quote but im bored in the bed and my phone doesn't quote 

now back on topic, nice backgrounds you two!


----------



## lovely?

dam now you got me confused. o well im like that most of the day anyhow


----------



## ThatGuy16

its ok, we can be confused together!!


----------



## lovely?

now dont go getting me confused, im not like thatguy, thatguy16.


NOW are you confused?


----------



## MasterEVC

I dont see anything wrong with it, theres no nudity, or anything close to it, oh now that i actually scroll down.. I know what you are talking about...

Heres my desktop on my laptop (got from NJNETSFAN a while ago) hope its ok theres nothing bad about the pic

Click it to see its full glory


----------



## Kornowski

> lol.  You've a bright future, Danny.



lol, I know 



> oh now that i actually scroll down.. I know what you are talking about...



LMAO!


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> lol, I know
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!



Subtle comment, eh. lol


----------



## CroNuX

Didn't know I'd get those kinds of responses. So chill the bleep out.


----------



## chrislo

Cleaned up for Master Chief's arrival on the Xbox 360:


----------



## Shane

MasterEVC said:


> Click it to see its full glory



ohh very nice 

my latest Xp with Vista Inspirat 2


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> ohh very nice
> 
> my latest Xp with Vista Inspirat 2



Dang, thats a really nice desky Shane!  The Vista theme and icons look great!

Here's mine:


----------



## Jon Boy

MasterEVC said:


> I dont see anything wrong with it, theres no nudity, or anything close to it, oh now that i actually scroll down.. I know what you are talking about...
> 
> Heres my desktop on my laptop (got from NJNETSFAN a while ago) hope its ok theres nothing bad about the pic
> 
> Click it to see its full glory


Sorry but I think she is ugly lol, looks like she is gonna cry, has fake lips and dodgy eyebrows .


----------



## patrickv

agree with jon boy, this chick is ugly,anyways,here's my vista update, nice eh !!


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Dang, thats a really nice desky Shane!  The Vista theme and icons look great!
> 
> Here's mine:



thanks halian,Its much better than the older Vista inspirat 

your desky is nice too,How do you get the icons that big?


----------



## patrickv

latest home update


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> thanks halian,Its much better than the older Vista inspirat
> 
> your desky is nice too,How do you get the icons that big?



Right click desktop and go to properties, then click appearance tab, then effects, then click use large icons


----------



## Shane

awesome thanks halian,Il probably post an update of my desky laters


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> awesome thanks halian,Il probably post an update of my desky laters



Yeah, sure.


----------



## jimkonow




----------



## Kornowski

Ben, Vienna  That what the new OS will look like


----------



## Shane

jimkonow said:


>



nice background,I see your a fellow warrockian aswell 

heres my latest background and thanks to halian on reminding me how to make the icons big


----------



## jimkonow

nevakonaza, whats your handle in warrock?
mine's jimkonow1 by the way 
i started playing about a month ago, and my KDR is .78...its climbing steadily.


----------



## Michael

My recently renovated desktop, by renovated.. I mean I changed the skin and added a new toolbar for my shortcuts


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Ben, Vienna  That what the new OS will look like



Didn't you hear? They're not working on Vienna anymore. They took it out and are now busy with "Windows 7"


----------



## Kornowski

Oh Yeah, I've heard some things, but I didn't know it was final like...


----------



## Kornowski

I have to have somebody tell me!


----------



## Shane

jimkonow said:


> nevakonaza, whats your handle in warrock?
> mine's jimkonow1 by the way
> i started playing about a month ago, and my KDR is .78...its climbing steadily.



Miy game name is  - Shanely

my KDR is 1.50 (Is that good or bad? lol)

level 17


----------



## jimkonow

thats pretty good.


----------



## jimkonow

i *just* realized that this thread is close to having 500 pages....
POST YOUR DESKTOPS UP, PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> I have to have somebody tell me!



I need that wallpaper. MORE MOTIVATION!!!   Can you upload it please?



jimkonow said:


> i *just* realized that this thread is close to having 500 pages....
> POST YOUR DESKTOPS UP, PEOPLE!!!!



Hmm....only 125 pages here


----------



## Jabes

Halian said:


> I need that wallpaper. MORE MOTIVATION!!!   Can you upload it please?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....only 125 pages here



really 498 here


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Yeah sure Ben, here it is 

http://aycu40.webshots.com/image/32079/2003833155381791479_rs.jpg


----------



## patrickv

here's my home update


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

My favorite.


----------



## Ben

Jabes said:


> really 498 here



Yeah, I know  I just have the boards set to show 40 posts per page 



Kornowski said:


> lol, Yeah sure Ben, here it is
> 
> http://aycu40.webshots.com/image/32079/2003833155381791479_rs.jpg



Yeah, thanks Danny


----------



## Jabes

Halian said:


> Yeah, I know  I just have the boards set to show 40 posts per page


oh lol


----------



## lovely?

hey it might sound stupid, but i have connected four monitors to my HP, intel celeron 2.90GHZ, 768MB ram, PNY GeForce 6200 PCI version...

i managed this because there are three connectors on the video card, s video for my projector which works at 1024/768, vga for my 15" HP monitor, also at that res, and the DVI is being used by my NEC monitor, 17", 1280/1024. i achieved the fourth monitor by a fluke i suppose, the onboard video is not disabled for some reason, and i was able to attach a 15" monitor to that as well, just an old dell crt.

now that you know what im dealing with, i want to know how i can get a background to stretch through all of these, is that possible?


----------



## jimkonow

wait, so you want the background to be on each monitor, or one background that'll have a resolution of like...3000*768 ...[panoramic display]


----------



## patrickv

yum yum, orange vista.lol


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> yum yum, orange vista.lol



thats not vista right?


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> thats not vista right?



sorry jabes but thats vista, i themed it


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> sorry jabes but thats vista, i themed it



how did u make the start menu orange 

edit: 500 pages


----------



## UriA702

here is mine. i usually have the dock on autohide, i removed that feature to take the picture. sorry for the bad quality my hosting service resizes images. i only use them because they allow me to upload all my photos at once, as opposed to uploading each individually.


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> how did u make the start menu orange
> 
> edit: 500 pages



no,the start menu is red, the picture is orange, the theme comes with a transparency more than the one for vista itself


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> no,the start menu is red, the picture is orange, the theme comes with a transparency more than the one for vista itself


wat theme is it?


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> wat theme is it?



hey jabes, small problem, i didn't bring my laptop home so i dunno , but this is my little vista folder, try to search the names in google


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> hey jabes, small problem, i didn't bring my laptop home so i dunno , but this is my little vista folder, try to search the names in google



thats kool I looked around a little I'll wait till u let me kno kk?


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> thats kool I looked around a little I'll wait till u let me kno kk?



hey Jabes, here's 1
INDIGO

and i suggest you browse the following gallery
http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/vistautil/visstyles/?order=9&alltime=yes

cheers


----------



## lovely?

jimkonow said:


> wait, so you want the background to be on each monitor, or one background that'll have a resolution of like...3000*768 ...[panoramic display]



no. a really big picture will just squeeze together and repeat itself on all the monitors. I want one that will stretch all the way across.


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> hey Jabes, here's 1
> INDIGO
> 
> and i suggest you browse the following gallery
> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/vistautil/visstyles/?order=9&alltime=yes
> 
> cheers



indigo isn't the one u have right cuz I really liked the one that u have


----------



## Shane

My latest:


----------



## Kornowski

I think I need to un-install some games, I'm running out of space


----------



## Shane

danny you used all 120Gb already?

time for a additional hard drive?

Nice background btw


----------



## Kornowski

> danny you used all 120Gb already?



Not all of it, but close!  You've got a good memory too! 



> time for a additional hard drive?



Maybe 



> Nice background btw



Thanks Shane, I like it too


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

*Lapo*

Background on XP laptop





Laptop running VirtualBox with DSL Linux


----------



## Ben




----------



## colt1911

Here's mine. ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## patrickv

colt1911 said:


> Here's mine. (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



lol, hey colt for some reasons that looks like your avatar


----------



## 20thCenturyBoy

My desktop, as simple as can be. I guess it's pretty obvious which OS it is...


----------



## Kornowski

Couldn't post pictures of the screensaver, obviously, but it's the Vista Bubbles on XP


----------



## patrickv

20thCenturyBoy said:


> My desktop, as simple as can be. I guess it's pretty obvious which OS it is...



wow, huge a** icons ( i mean control center) anyhows here's mine, following in your steps


----------



## Kornowski

Turns out I can print screen it


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Turns out I can print screen it



Did you go ahead and get Vista, Danny?


----------



## Jabes

Halian said:


> Did you go ahead and get Vista, Danny?



nah he said it was the vista bubles in xp


----------



## Kornowski

> Did you go ahead and get Vista, Danny?



Nope, not yet anyway, I just got the "Bubbles" screensaver for XP


----------



## vroom_skies

Heres what I've been using:





Bob


----------



## Kornowski

That's very nice Bob! But no icons, What are you thinking


----------



## vroom_skies

Ha, I really can't stand icons. People that have unorganized desktops drives me nuts. When I'm fixing a pc, I really can't help but clean up the desktop lol.
When I do have my icons showing it looks like this, but that doesn't happen that often:





Bob


----------



## Ben

Man, that screen is huge!!! I bet it's nice for gaming eh?


----------



## patrickv

good ol ubuntu


----------



## 20thCenturyBoy

vroom_skies said:


> Ha, I really can't stand icons. People that have unorganized desktops drives me nuts. When I'm fixing a pc, I really can't help but clean up the desktop lol.



I'm exactly the same way. I usually can't stand to have icons, though in my last screen I had one obnoxiously large icon. I've seem to have grown a fetish for large icons...

Actually, pretty much everything about my computer has to be perfectly labeled and organized. It drives me off the wall when I see a imperfection.



			
				patrickv said:
			
		

> good ol ubuntu



Gotta love simplicity!

So an editor for my school's newspaper is writing an article about Linux on the home desktop(specifically Ubuntu). He asked me to grab some screenies for him displaying "the simplicity and beauty" of a nice desktop. He also wants to see some effects, like the cube, expo, focus and dimming, you get the point.

I'm getting the screens from my desktop, but if any of you guys want to throw in some screens of your beautiful Linux desktops please do! Don't be afraid to show off. 

And of course if you do want to contribute you'll be cited and listed in the "thank yous".


----------



## 20thCenturyBoy

vroom_skies said:


> Ha, I really can't stand icons. People that have unorganized desktops drives me nuts. When I'm fixing a pc, I really can't help but clean up the desktop lol.



I'm exactly the same way. I usually can't stand to have icons, though in my last screen I had one obnoxiously large icon. I've seem to have grown a fetish for large icons...

Actually, pretty much everything about my computer has to be perfectly labeled and organized. It drives me off the wall when I see a imperfection.



			
				patrickv said:
			
		

> good ol ubuntu



Gotta love simplicity!

So an editor for my school's newspaper is writing an article about Linux on the home desktop(specifically Ubuntu). He asked me to grab some screenies for him displaying "the simplicity and beauty" of a nice desktop. He also wants to see some effects, like the cube, expo, focus and dimming... you get the point.

I'm getting some screens from my desktop, but if any of you guys want to throw in some screens of your beautiful Linux desktops please do! Don't be afraid to show off. 

And of course if you do want to contribute you'll be cited and listed in the "thank yous", if you want.


----------



## porterjw

20thCenturyBoy said:


> Actually, pretty much everything about my computer has to be perfectly labeled and organized. It drives me off the wall when I see a imperfection.



Hence my intricately-laid out partitioning. Windows HDD contains: XP OS, XP Software, and my Personal partition. Linux Drive contains: Ubuntu Root, Ubuntu Home, Kubuntu Root, Kubuntu Home, a copy of my personal partition, and Swap. I'm one of those people that will uninstall a program, just to reinstall it to a different folder 

Regarding Ubuntu screenshots, I'll post up a few in a bit.


----------



## vroom_skies

Halian said:


> Man, that screen is huge!!! I bet it's nice for gaming eh?



O you know it. However thats not the only plus it has, but definitely one of the mains ones...if you can have a card that pushes games at that res. Which I need to get lol.



20thCenturyBoy said:


> I'm exactly the same way. I usually can't stand to have icons, though in my last screen I had one obnoxiously large icon. I've seem to have grown a fetish for large icons...
> 
> Actually, pretty much everything about my computer has to be perfectly labeled and organized. It drives me off the wall when I see a imperfection.



I have no choice, but to agree to all of that (besides the large icon fetish). You should see my external HDD. Everything is organized.

Bob


----------



## porterjw

Ok, my Kubuntu Desktop:






And Ubuntu:


----------



## colt1911

patrickv said:


> lol, hey colt for some reasons that looks like your avatar



Yeah you caught me, I use it for my avatar and wallpaper.
There just about the same.


----------



## porterjw

20thCenturyBoy,

Here are some Ubuntu 7.10 (newest version) pics (all courtesy of Compiz Fusion).

Ring Task Switcher:





Water Ripple Effect:





Cube Effect:





Wobbly Window Effect:





Closing Program Fading Effect;





Fire Effect (I had a lot going on in the background, and only a moderate GPU, so there's a bit of distortion):





100% free of charge and the earliest rendition of all of these effects were in place with OSS years before Vista grabbed hold of them. This is a small sample of still images of what can be done with Fusion. IMHO, Vista's eye-candy doesn't even come close to what Fusion can do.


----------



## INTELCRAZY




----------



## Shane

Nice Intelcrazy 

do you need anymore games lol

My latest


----------



## Ben

Nice note Shane 

Hey, can you upload that wallpaper for me?


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Nice note Shane
> 
> Hey, can you upload that wallpaper for me?



hehe tks,

the backgrounds here at the top..choose your size 

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/index.php?sort=date&w=1440&h=900


----------



## jimkonow

INTELCRAZY, is that really vista, or did you get some snazzy-looking vista icons with an attractive theme?

if its a theme, could you hit me up with a link to the icons?
it would be very much appreciated not having to go through many-a spyware infected sites  .


----------



## Kornowski

Jim, if you're after a Vista theme, check out the link in my sig


----------



## jimkonow

Kornowski, i have the vista theme, and i got it from the link in your sig  
i just need the icons...


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Yeah, that's Vista... I don't mess with themes, they slowed down my old PC...


----------



## jimkonow

oh, mines not an extensive windowblinds theme, its just an XP theme


----------



## Kornowski

Get IconTweaker

It's what I use, Here's some Vista Icons...
http://dobee.deviantart.com/art/Vista-Icontweaker-theme-44657898?q=by:dobee+in:scraps&qh=sort:time


----------



## patrickv

anonymous..lol


----------



## Kornowski

I really think the normal Vista theme looks the best...

Oooh, Cool post count! Devil gonna get you! 


> Posts: 6,666


----------



## Shane

My latest 

couldnt find a 1440 x 900 so  ijust had to use this one and centre it 

i like it though


----------



## job580103




----------



## job580103

.....


----------



## ThatGuy16

Not bad, vista wanna be


----------



## ThatGuy16




----------



## Kornowski

lol, Like your PC much dude?


----------



## patrickv

ThatGuy16 said:


>


urrrmmm....!! scrap metal ? 

anyways here's mine for the moment


----------



## Jabes

ThatGuy16 said:


>



nice wat addins do you have running?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> lol, Like your PC much dude?


Maybe , ugly walpaper... im changing it anyway, i was messing around with photoshop lol


patrickv said:


> urrrmmm....!! scrap metal ?


 Real funny 


Jabes said:


> nice wat addins do you have running?



What do you mean "addins"? as in?


----------



## Jabes

ThatGuy16 said:


> Maybe , ugly walpaper... im changing it anyway, i was messing around with photoshop lol
> 
> Real funny
> 
> 
> What do you mean "addins"? as in?



sorry I meant gadgets lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

Jabes said:


> sorry I meant gadgets lol



Oh lol, i got a new cpu meter, and a cpu/ram monitor

Here and here


----------



## INTELCRAZY

patrickv said:


> urrrmmm....!! scrap metal ?



No it has Vista and actually can run it....


----------



## Jabes

INTELCRAZY said:


> No it has Vista and actually can run it....



hahaha he has a rig that can run it lol


----------



## taylormsj

Quite a lot of icons lol


----------



## taylormsj

ThatGuy16 said:


>



It looks nice, but seems a bit strange the way you'd make that your wallpaper


----------



## ThatGuy16

INTELCRAZY said:


> No it has Vista and actually can run it....





Jabes said:


> hahaha he has a rig that can run it lol





taylormsj said:


> It looks nice, but seems a bit strange the way you'd make that your wallpaper



Its not my wallpaper anymore 

I was just messing with photoshop for "kicks" lol.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

taylormsj said:


> Quite a lot of icons lol



Where did you find the dock thing at?


----------



## ThatGuy16

INTELCRAZY said:


> Where did you find the dock thing at?



Serious Samurize


----------



## speedyink

My current one until I get my new 32" HD LCD  Right now I'm using a 32" CRT tv with S-Video.


----------



## patrickv

INTELCRAZY said:


> No it has Vista and actually can run it....



as if i can't see that already..geez


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine, just something I made in PS...


----------



## Yue




----------



## SolApathy




----------



## Shane

Im sure i posted a screenshot with this background already  anyway i like it


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> anonymous..lol



Wallpaper please. Thanks!


----------



## patrickv

JordanII said:


> Wallpaper please. Thanks!


yeah sure
HERE

here's my vista update


----------



## speedyink

It seems like a lot of people here like interfacelift


----------



## Shane

speedyink said:


> It seems like a lot of people here like interfacelift



Its the best!


----------



## HumanMage

Nevakonaza said:


> Its the best!



Yes I second that. Interfacelift has very very good desktop wallpapers. I especially like the cityscapes, and winter scenes.


----------



## speedyink

HumanMage said:


> Yes I second that. Interfacelift has very very good desktop wallpapers.



Agreed


----------



## mikehenry8742

How do you guys make the start bar on the bottom of the screen different colors like black and green and all of these custom designs?


----------



## Ben

mikehenry8742 said:


> How do you guys make the start bar on the bottom of the screen different colors like black and green and all of these custom designs?



The custom designs are called themes. You can find "visual styles" like these all over the place. There are also programs dedicated to theming such as Window Blinds.

Here are some great theming and customization sites for you to check out 

Wincustomize

GUIStyles

Deviant Art

To use some of the visual styles, you will need UXTheme patcher. You can get it here.

Also, there are complete packages that transform your entire computer, meaning it changes how the icons look, the windows, the boot screen, log in screen and everything else you can imagine. There are some great "Bricopacks" to download and use here.


----------



## Ben

Decided to try something completely new  My latest:


----------



## patrickv

Hey halian i have that wallpaper, it has diferent variations, blue,red,gray, anyways
here's mine...........EAT LEAD


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> Hey halian i have that wallpaper, it has diferent variations, blue,red,gray, anyways
> here's mine...........EAT LEAD



You have red and gray? I only have blue....


----------



## patrickv

Halian said:


> You have red and gray? I only have blue....



yup, but it looks like yours is better and pretty and clearer, unlike mine, they look a tenny weeny bit the same, have a look


----------



## Shane

Patrick where do you get those nice wallpapers from?


----------



## Quentin_T




----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Patrick where do you get those nice wallpapers from?



Deviant art, interfacelift, google, etc etc. Thats where I get all mine. Speaking of wallpapers, I have now found out I have 993 wallpapers. That being said, I decided to make a collage of about half of them


----------



## Quentin_T

Holy smokes, that's a lot of wallpapers.


----------



## tuxify




----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Picture from one of our very own members.
Guess who. =]

no, not me.


----------



## patrickv

halian just abused the size limit of CF, now CF is full


----------



## Kornowski

Ben, I see some of my Vector work in there!


----------



## TEKKA




----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> halian just abused the size limit of CF, now CF is full



I know, isn't it wonderful? 



Kornowski said:


> Ben, I see some of my Vector work in there!



Thats right! You should make some more man!!! I need more good wallpapers


----------



## arisejesus

on ubuntu, desktop a bit messy


----------



## Kornowski

> Thats right! You should make some more man!!! I need more good wallpapers



lol, I will do sometime, I've made a pretty cool type one in the 3DS Max thread (or Photoshop thread, I can't remember) anyway, check it out, it's a grenade


----------



## Rambo

I'm back! With Leopard!!! Genuine Mac Pro? I'll let you decide (Danny - no comments pls )

Oh, and by the way, I changed the dock to the 2D style - I prefer the look.

Desktop:




System Profiler:




About This Mac:


----------



## Shane

very nice Rambo...where you been mate  i havnt seen you around the forums lately


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> very nice Rambo...where you been mate  i havnt seen you around the forums lately



Well, what with the release of Leopard... I've been over on the Mac side of things (InsanelyMac.com) 

Not that I'm not into PC's anymore, 'cause I am, just been 'playing with me new toy'


----------



## patrickv

Rambo said:


> I'm back! With Leopard!!! Genuine Mac Pro? I'll let you decide (Danny - no comments pls )
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I changed the dock to the 2D style - I prefer the look.
> 
> Desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Profiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About This Mac:



hey Rambo welcome back bro, long time no see, hehe i like the "Boot rom version" it reads " *Hack.Int.0sh*", you don't say !! 
still with your Adium eh ?!!


----------



## speedyink

My current desktop on my new 32" Viewsonic LCD


----------



## Jon Boy

32 INCH ! ! ! ! ! ! !

How can you even look at the whole screen all the time !

Ohh and nice background like the lichens or whatever they called on the tree.


----------



## Ben




----------



## g4m3rof1337

Its easy looking at a 32'' screen, I love it.


----------



## speedyink

Jon Boy said:


> 32 INCH ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> How can you even look at the whole screen all the time !
> 
> Ohh and nice background like the lichens or whatever they called on the tree.



Heheh, It just means I get to lay back and relax while I'm at my computer


----------



## patrickv

speedyink said:


> My current desktop on my new 32" Viewsonic LCD



hey speedy, how are you progrssing with Resident evil 4 ? so far i've killed salazarr,, freaky little boy.
here's mine for the moment


----------



## Rambo

speedyink said:


> My current desktop on my new 32" Viewsonic LCD



Bit of a small resolution for a 32" screen?


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Bit of a small resolution for a 32" screen?



Thats what I Was thinking....


----------



## Shane

Nice deskys Patrick 

My latest


----------



## speedyink

Rambo said:


> Bit of a small resolution for a 32" screen?



Thats cause it's not a computer monitor, it's a television.



patrickv said:


> hey speedy, how are you progrssing with Resident evil 4 ? so far i've killed salazarr,, freaky little boy.



Well, I haven't played it for a while, I can't even remember which part I'm at.  I should really finish that game..


----------



## spanky

speedyink said:


> My current desktop on my new 32" Viewsonic LCD





Jon Boy said:


> 32 INCH ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> How can you even look at the whole screen all the time !
> 
> Ohh and nice background like the lichens or whatever they called on the tree.



I use a 42" lcd hdtv.


----------



## Kesava

heres my latest xp transformation lol
*




*


----------



## patrickv

hey Kuzba you are liking the whole mac thingy eh ?
what's this Flyakite osX or winosX ?
you should put your taskbar to the top to make it nicer


----------



## evo274

hey speedy why do you have dark messiah on a vista rig lol


----------



## Kesava

patrickv said:


> hey Kuzba you are liking the whole mac thingy eh ?
> what's this Flyakite osX or winosX ?
> you should put your taskbar to the top to make it nicer



yeha its flyakite.

ive always been in love with macs jsut cos they look nice. but have never really wanted to buy one. i only just thought of themeing it lol


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> My current desktop on my new 32" Viewsonic LCD



Hey speedy, if you're not playing all those games at once, mind if I borrow a few?


----------



## Ben




----------



## colt1911




----------



## patrickv

virtual machine


----------



## klinkacheck

colt1911 said:


>



Where did you get that wallpaper?


----------



## lovely?

colt1911 said:


>



colt post that up plz


----------



## colt1911

Don't remember where I got it but here it is .


----------



## lovely?

thanks 

EDIT: is the file itself 1024/768? it looked like 1600/1200 in your desktop, but you might have just set it to stretch


----------



## colt1911

lovely? said:


> thanks
> 
> EDIT: is the file itself 1024/768? it looked like 1600/1200 in your desktop, but you might have just set it to stretch



It was actually 1680 x 1050 .


----------



## Ben

colt1911 said:


> It was actually 1680 x 1050 .



Can you upload the original for us?


----------



## colt1911

I'll look for it and get it for you.

This is where I downloaded it from.  

http://taenaron.deviantart.com/art/The-Rise-of-a-Planet-41440286


----------



## colt1911

Here's the one I use on my XP desktop.


----------



## Ben

colt1911 said:


> I'll look for it and get it for you.
> 
> This is where I downloaded it from.
> 
> http://taenaron.deviantart.com/art/The-Rise-of-a-Planet-41440286



Thanks a bunch


----------



## tlarkin

My work desktop, it is messy right now because of all the work I have been doing on it.


----------



## Jabes

tlarkin said:


> My work desktop, it is messy right now because of all the work I have been doing on it.



ewwwwwwwwwwwwww its a mac


----------



## tlarkin

Jabes said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwww its a mac



Do you not know I admin many mac xserves and help support over 6,000 macbooks at my job?  All the students at the school system I work for get their own macbook.


----------



## Jabes

tlarkin said:


> Do you not know I admin many mac xserves and help support over 6,000 macbooks at my job?  All the students at the school system I work for get their own macbook.



I kno that I was jk


----------



## Larry

Halian said:


> Decided to try something completely new  My latest:



Which / OS skin is this ?
looks AWESOME


----------



## Rambo

Desktop of the day:


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## Kornowski

Mine


----------



## Ben

Larry said:


> Which / OS skin is this ?
> looks AWESOME



It's an XP skin Call Diamond, it comes with Window Blinds 6.

The dock is RK Launcher.


----------



## TEKKA

Dirty would you post up the link to that bike, thanks alot.


----------



## Matt_91

Got rid of shortcut arrows and no recycle bin on the desktop for me


----------



## spanky

Matt_91 said:


> Got rid of shortcut arrows and no recycle bin on the desktop for me



I used to have a Bearded Dragon as a pet.


----------



## DirtyD86

TEKKA said:


> Dirty would you post up the link to that bike, thanks alot.



its a motogp bike, the ducati desmosedici. unfortunately they are and never will be available to the public. the costs can only be estimated and typically are said to be $1,000,000 and up. no one really knows the inner workings of any of the machines , at least not the current ones. but everything on the bike is state of the art i can assure you. titanium and carbon fiber galore. they are capable of accelerating from 0-60 and coming back to a complete stop within 5 seconds, and have a top speed of well above 200 mph, even on the newer 800cc models. last years model and several years before, were 990cc, and before that 500cc two strokes. the 500cc two strokes were complete animals, very difficult to control. riders were getting injured constantly, so the rules were changed and the engines were then required to be 990cc four strokes, to allow for smoother power delivery. these machines put out roughly 250 horsepower, which might not sound like much, but when you look at it as a power to weight ratio you suddenly realize just how powerful they are 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ducati_Desmosedici

the man in the saddle, aussie casey stoner, is the 07 world champion... he slaughtered the competition this year





a prototype


----------



## patrickv

Rambo said:


> Desktop of the day:



oh no Rambo, Leopard ? when do i get mine ?


----------



## PabloTeK

Haven't posted one up in a while:

DELETED UNTIL I FIND A BETTER HOST!


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Rambo

patrickv said:


> oh no Rambo, Leopard ? when do i get mine ?



What do you mean?


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> What do you mean?



I think he thinks you got Leopard, but, you didn't


----------



## TEKKA

DirtyD86 said:


> its a motogp bike, the ducati desmosedici. unfortunately they are and never will be available to the public. the costs can only be estimated and typically are said to be $1,000,000 and up. no one really knows the inner workings of any of the machines , at least not the current ones. but everything on the bike is state of the art i can assure you. titanium and carbon fiber galore. they are capable of accelerating from 0-60 and coming back to a complete stop within 5 seconds, and have a top speed of well above 200 mph, even on the newer 800cc models. last years model and several years before, were 990cc, and before that 500cc two strokes. the 500cc two strokes were complete animals, very difficult to control. riders were getting injured constantly, so the rules were changed and the engines were then required to be 990cc four strokes, to allow for smoother power delivery. these machines put out roughly 250 horsepower, which might not sound like much, but when you look at it as a power to weight ratio you suddenly realize just how powerful they are
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ducati_Desmosedici
> 
> the man in the saddle, aussie casey stoner, is the 07 world champion... he slaughtered the competition this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a prototype



Absolute beauty.


----------



## AznPride83

Nice Bike...


----------



## patrickv

Rambo said:


> What do you mean?


what i meant to say is that, oh tambo you got leopard, now i ask you when do i get mine ? a copy of leopard !!  


Halian said:


> I think he thinks you got Leopard, but, you didn't


no


----------



## Rambo

patrickv said:


> what i meant to say is that, oh tambo you got leopard, now i ask you when do i get mine ? a copy of leopard !!



Oh lol. They're everywhere. You only have to go as far as The Pirate Bay to see what I mean. PM me if you need more info on where to get it.


----------



## Shane

Rambo do you game mate?

do you have Xp installed aswell on your riggy?

leopard looks awesome!


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Oh lol. They're everywhere. You only have to go as far as The Pirate Bay to see what I mean. PM me if you need more info on where to get it.



Hey! I can see my name on your desktop! I'm famous!


----------



## patrickv

oh well, might as well get a hard drive and get ready for leopard !! w00t
edit : might as well not ,and continue using tiger, heard that leopard is very buggy, but oh well, life continues


----------



## Shane

I want to try out Osx


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> I want to try out Osx



OMG
haven't you tried it yet ?
thats like soooo coooool


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> OMG
> haven't you tried it yet ?
> thats like soooo coooool



i had a quick a go on a Mac in Toys r, us a few months back but just clicked on anythig lol.


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> i had a quick a go on a Mac in Toys r, us a few months back but just clicked on anythig lol.



lol, you didn't happen to click on the shut down button right ? 
just kidding, i think CF lacks some Mac's screenshot, gonna setup my x86 again so i can upload

cheers


----------



## patrickv

ah..it's BACK


----------



## Interested

oh shit my computer's spazzzzzzzing!!!!!!!


----------



## Jabes

Interested said:


> oh shit my computer's spazzzzzzzing!!!!!!!



lolz thats a nice photoshop


----------



## porterjw

Jabes said:


> lolz thats a nice photoshop



Yeah. The 1.69 TB RAM threw me off for a few seconds, but then I realized


----------



## Jabes

imsati said:


> Yeah. The 1.69 TB RAM threw me off for a few seconds, but then I realized



yea I saw the 128 bit os and I was like wtf lol


----------



## Ben




----------



## Interested

Jabes said:


> yea I saw the 128 bit os and I was like wtf lol



rofl...yea, it was a nice one....what inspired me to do it was the fact that i got a virus and it doesnt want to display my specs, it says "not available" so i just decided to ps it with a bunch "69"s...haha


----------



## Jabes

Interested said:


> rofl...yea, it was a nice one....what inspired me to do it was the fact that i got a virus and it doesnt want to display my specs, it says "not available" so i just decided to ps it with a bunch "69"s...haha



jw did you network icon mess up to?


----------



## Nabooly

Heres my iMac desktop


----------



## Kesava

heres my latest arrangment.


----------



## Interested

Jabes said:


> jw did you network icon mess up to?



OMG!!!! YES!!! how did you know? the picture? is there are fix?


----------



## patrickv

Nabooly said:


> Heres my iMac desktop



wow, now that right there's a MAC 
nice screenshot bro


----------



## Jabes

Interested said:


> OMG!!!! YES!!! how did you know? the picture? is there are fix?



I had that same problem wow umm I did a upgrade install of vista and it was fine


----------



## patrickv

Here's my home for the moment




it's way to messy right now, needs clean up


----------



## Nabooly

patrickv said:


> wow, now that right there's a MAC
> nice screenshot bro



Thanks  This is my first mac so im still learning all kinds of things


----------



## Interest

Nabooly said:


> Heres my iMac desktop



nibs = nooblets?


----------



## Interest

patrickv said:


> Here's my home for the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's way to messy right now, needs clean up



u should've hid the Utorrent


----------



## Nabooly

Interest said:


> nibs = nooblets?



No, i think someone asked me that in another thread, lol. Its just a nickname some of my friends call me, i had my full name up there but i changed it for the screen shot 


I had no idea that nibs had a meaning


----------



## Jabes

Interest said:


> u should've hid the Utorrent



nah why do u need to?


----------



## epidemik

Jabes said:


> nah why do u need to?



He only downloads legal stuff.


----------



## Jabes

epidemik said:


> He only downloads legal stuff.



so do I


----------



## Rambo




----------



## PabloTeK

That's a cool background, where'd ya get it Rambo?


----------



## patrickv

Rambo said:


>



hey Rambo can i link us up with this cool a** wallpaper ?
OMG you down @ 13kbps, i thought i was the one with low speeds


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


>


 
Could you please post that wallpaper. Thanks!


----------



## Ben

Lol, @Rambo

I just recently downloaded a bunch of the office episodes. I've been needing to catch up


----------



## patrickv

oh no you didn't


----------



## Larry

Mine :


----------



## Jabes

Larry said:


> Mine :



I like that can I have the pic please?
thanks


----------



## Larry

http://www.istartedsomething.com/20060924/new-vista-aurora-wallpapers-partners/


----------



## Jabes

Larry said:


> http://www.istartedsomething.com/20060924/new-vista-aurora-wallpapers-partners/



thanks I'm making my profile pic now


----------



## Nabooly

epidemik said:


> He only downloads legal stuff.



Exactly! We all do! Illegal downloads are so last year...


----------



## Nabooly

Rambo said:


>



Thats really nice. Im not sure though if i want to go ahead with Leopard yet, or wait until .2 or .3 comes out.


----------



## Jabes

Nabooly said:


> Exactly! We all do! Illegal downloads are so last year...



I kno


----------



## Rambo

PabloTeK said:


> That's a cool background, where'd ya get it Rambo?





JordanII said:


> Could you please post that wallpaper. Thanks!



http://nuahs.deviantart.com/art/The-Old-Farm-70488282



patrickv said:


> OMG you down @ 13kbps, i thought i was the one with low speeds



I would've thought someone like you who has torrented before would know that your download speed can only go as fast as the combined upload speed of all the seeders (in this case, there was only 1 or 2).



Halian said:


> Lol, @Rambo
> 
> I just recently downloaded a bunch of the office episodes. I've been needing to catch up



Yeah, I loved seasons 1, 2 and 3. I only found out there was a season 4 yesterday, so I just *had* to download it! 



Nabooly said:


> Thats really nice. Im not sure though if i want to go ahead with Leopard yet, or wait until .2 or .3 comes out.



Go for it! It's really stable over here, and I haven't had any problems. What do you think waiting for .2 or .3 will result in? Less bugs? I don't find it buggy at all, and I'm not even running a real Mac! So I'd love to see how stable a proper Mac is!


----------



## klinkacheck




----------



## massahwahl

klinkacheck said:


>



What is the cool thing you have your icons in in the upper lefthand corner?


----------



## klinkacheck

ukulele_ninja said:


> What is the cool thing you have your icons in in the upper lefthand corner?



A gadget for Vista called App Launcher


----------



## Ramodkk

Here is mine! hope you like it!


----------



## lovely?

lol i just put that exact same background on my computer


----------



## Ramodkk

lovely? said:


> lol i just put that exact same background on my computer



Me too!


----------



## willio48

Where can I get that background lol?


----------



## Ramodkk

willio48 said:


> Where can I get that background lol?



Here you go: 

http://www.computerforum.com/103959-pc-backgrounds-warning-large-previews.html


----------



## lovely?

lol


----------



## Ramodkk

haha


----------



## willio48

Does anyone have any good gadgets for vista? I have the clock, weather, app launcher, processor, Ram and news is there any other cool ones? I just built my computer last week and im still finding new stuff.


----------



## patrickv

hasta la vista baby


----------



## Ben

Laptop desky.


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Laptop desky.



now i like that Halina,Where you get that all black start bar from?


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> now i like that Halina,Where you get that all black start bar from?



speaking of themes, i have a folder full of it 
it's currently 780MB worth of visual styles


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> speaking of themes, i have a folder full of it
> it's currently 780MB worth of visual styles



780Mb 

where you get them all from


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> http://nuahs.deviantart.com/art/The-Old-Farm-70488282
> 
> 
> 
> I would've thought someone like you who has torrented before would know that your download speed can only go as fast as the combined upload speed of all the seeders (in this case, there was only 1 or 2).
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I loved seasons 1, 2 and 3. I only found out there was a season 4 yesterday, so I just *had* to download it!
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it! It's really stable over here, and I haven't had any problems. What do you think waiting for .2 or .3 will result in? Less bugs? I don't find it buggy at all, and I'm not even running a real Mac! So I'd love to see how stable a proper Mac is!


 
Thanks Rambo!


----------



## patrickv

hey rambo have you noticed vista has taken it's wallpaper layout section off osX, i mean "classifying" wallpapers by groups ?


----------



## Justin

wallpaper from K3rupt!


----------



## philaaay

here's my setup - dual 22" monitors = 3360 x 1050 resolution FTW


----------



## Ben

philaaay said:


> here's my setup - dual 22" monitors = 3360 x 1050 resolution FTW



Eeeek. So many icons   Well, at least you have space....


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## patrickv

hey Jordan
so you finally got Vista and running on a HP ?
whats the spec and the model ?
and by the way whats the point of having 3 clocks ?..lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> hey Jordan
> so you finally got Vista and running on a HP ?
> whats the spec and the model ?
> and by the way whats the point of having 3 clocks ?..lol


 
HP S3123W
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ 2.10 GHz
1GB RAM
32 Bit Windows Vista Home Premium

I had it in my sig until I replaced it with the destroy bunny thing. 

About the clocks go.....  I have the big one is the upper left-hand corner because it has a calender. I used to have it in the sidebar so that it didn't even show the clock. I pulled it out and enlarged it today, and I didn't even notice the clock part of it. The taskbar clock is pretty small, but anyway..... back to your question...... I have no idea!


----------



## Shane

my latest


----------



## INTELCRAZY

jnskyliner34 said:


> wallpaper from K3rupt!



Where did you find the dock?


----------



## skidude




----------



## speedyink

JordanII said:


>



do you have a link for that wallpaper?

my current one:


----------



## Kesava

speedyink said:


> do you have a link for that wallpaper?



http://nuahs.deviantart.com/art/The-Old-Farm-70488282


----------



## speedyink

Thanks


----------



## Kesava

lol it was posted a few pages back


----------



## speedyink

Hmm, I must have missed it.


----------



## Smashkirby

Speedyink, you're one saucy dude ain't ya?
And if you don't get that comment look at the picture carefully.
I don't want to post mine because I feel embarassed about it.


----------



## Kesava

ahahahahhahahhaha


----------



## speedyink

Smashkirby said:


> Speedyink, you're one saucy dude ain't ya?
> And if you don't get that comment look at the picture carefully.
> I don't want to post mine because I feel embarassed about it.



You bet your ass I am


----------



## patrickv

just thought i'd go with a more cartoonish style, or should i say *ISLAND STYLE*


----------



## Kesava

haha that pic has a random beer. made me lol


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Justin

INTELCRAZY said:


> Where did you find the dock?



are you asking for the dock theme?
http://wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=13133&libid=29


----------



## patrickv

Hey Rambo, i have this wallpaper, got it off deviantart, there are 2 version of this !!!
so nice


----------



## Justin

I decided to go back using the Vista theme. Check out the iPod My Music Icon!


----------



## jimkonow

i found a free object dock that you can use without wincustomize.
http://rocketdock.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2&Itemid=13
im using it now and its quite awesome. 6mb file, no obligations to any other software 

enjoi


----------



## Justin

or try using RKLauncher. but i'm using Object Dock from Stardock.

does anyone know how to get multiple docks? or should i use two applications for that to happen?


----------



## Rambo




----------



## patrickv

Just thought i'd change my system to make it look like a Mac.




no flyakite or winosX used, only icons and themes


----------



## Ben

I'm liking this red blue theme I've got going


----------



## epidemik

@Rambo, they forgot Division...thats still an awesome background.


----------



## ben_ben26

Heres my desktop;


----------



## Rambo

epidemik said:


> @Rambo, they forgot Division...thats still an awesome background.



Haha - yeah!

If anyone wants it - http://-kol.deviantart.com/art/MinMaxCLose-63569813


----------



## Flint67




----------



## patrickv

still imitating osX


----------



## Ben




----------



## patrickv

hey halian link the whole CF with your beautiful wooden background please !!!
here's my fresh install


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> hey halian link the whole CF with your beautiful wooden background please !!!
> here's my fresh install



I'd be happy to 

Link


----------



## patrickv

Halian said:


> I'd be happy to
> 
> Link



thanks mate


----------



## Rambo




----------



## patrickv

Rambo said:


>



hehe , hey rambo am punching you in the face with beryl


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


>



Didn't want to have quite the same as me eh?


----------



## patrickv

hmmm, i just thought i'd make kornowski jealous, haha, am kidding danny




OMG !!


----------



## Jon Boy

patrickv said:


> hmmm, i just thought i'd make kornowski jealous, haha, am kidding danny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG !!


Is that ubuntu and if so how do I get mine to be all 3D??

I only used the live disk maybe I just need to install it properly


----------



## patrickv

Jon Boy said:


> Is that ubuntu and if so how do I get mine to be all 3D??
> 
> I only used the live disk maybe I just need to install it properly



as odd as it be this is what i did,Install ubuntu to disk, enable desktop effects .
Open packman,reload it to get new updated software, install Beryl (core, etc etc).Install emerald theme manager.
Reboot.
Done 
no seriously


----------



## Shane

looks good patrickv,

when i had linux installed i tried getting Beyrl to run but i gave up....just couldnt be bothred


----------



## Kornowski

> hmmm, i just thought i'd make kornowski jealous, haha, am kidding danny



Haha, Looks awesome!


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> looks good patrickv,
> 
> when i had linux installed i tried getting Beyrl to run but i gave up....just couldnt be bothred



well when i had my suse10.1 system , beryl crashed so much, my windows was borderless and i had to uninstall it..lol
but for some reasons it works flawlessly on ubuntu and PCLINUX


----------



## ThatGuy16

Couldn't find this wallpaper, so i made it 





I would resize, but no one else does


----------



## lanpartiercarter




----------



## theboy

yes?


----------



## epidemik

lol, i always wonder what people are blurring out when they blur out there taskbar...care to tell?

Ive always jsut been a little curious'

EDIT: I guess you probably dont want to tell...thats why its blured out.


----------



## theboy

HA!

Thanks for concern.

Most of its a privacy concern.

Why would I give my exact location on a desktop wallpaper?

Nice thing with Vista sidebar.

The other part was a screen name in myspace IM.

and blurred out Avast by mistake ah well.


The truth be told!


----------



## epidemik

oh you naughty naughty boy  

I guess i could understand the SN and myspace stuff. 
I just close windows i dont want people to see when i take screens


----------



## seamom

Here's mine.


----------



## epidemik

seamom said:


> Here's mine.



lol you may wanna take that down...not sure if its true but...the bottom right corner says "This copy of windows is not genuine" I dont think thats legal (but correct me if im wrong, i could be, i dont know much about vista)


----------



## Rambo

seamom said:


> Here's mine.



Oh my. How can you want to look at something as ugly as that?  Just kidding...



epidemik said:


> lol you may wanna take that down...not sure if its true but...the bottom right corner says "This copy of windows is not genuine" I dont think thats legal (but correct me if im wrong, i could be, i dont know much about vista)



Not if someone stole his key...


----------



## Jabes

Rambo said:


> Not if someone stole his key...


maybe he stole someone elses  or if hes running the trail key it might say that


----------



## seamom

epidemik said:


> lol you may wanna take that down...not sure if its true but...the bottom right corner says "This copy of windows is not genuine" I dont think thats legal (but correct me if im wrong, i could be, i dont know much about vista)



I fix that problem.
not there anymore. I ad to restore m notebook.  I had to phone in and get a new key to fix.


----------



## patrickv

vista, been a while since i poasted my laptop


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> vista, been a while since i poasted my laptop



Thats very nice Patrick,do you have that wallpaper in 1440x900 

My latest


----------



## epidemik

seamom said:


> I fix that problem.
> not there anymore. I ad to restore m notebook.  I had to phone in and get a new key to fix.



Yeah, wasnt accusing you of anything, obviously i was wrong. It just looks sketchy to noobs like me.


----------



## Verve

Custom background I made in like 2 seconds


----------



## Kornowski

Starwarsman, What image hosting do you use?

Also, whenever I upload my desktop in here, the picture is allways low quality?


----------



## Verve

imageshack.us 
I just clicked and uploaded, good quality.. I dunno


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Kornowski

> imageshack.us
> I just clicked and uploaded, good quality.. I dunno



Did you save it in paint, as a jpeg?


----------



## PabloTeK

Rambo, nice background, kinda looks like me!


----------



## Rambo

PabloTeK said:


> Rambo, nice background, kinda looks like me!



Understatement 

Just kidding...


----------



## PabloTeK

Nah, pretty close methinks, anyways, seeing as my motherboardis out I'm using the laptop for everything computerish, including my Delphi work (which takes an age to compile in Vista for me):


----------



## Verve

Kornowski said:


> Did you save it in paint, as a jpeg?



no, Photoshop 7.0 where I made it


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Starwarsman, What image hosting do you use?
> 
> Also, whenever I upload my desktop in here, the picture is allways low quality?



Yeah, are _*you*_ saving it as a jpeg in paint? Because jpegs in paint always look like crap. Try PNG or....download paint.NET and use that. You can save it as a jpeg and it looks great. Really good alternative to paint.


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Alright, sure, I'll try that


----------



## PabloTeK

Aye, my background was a Paint.NET JPEG at default settings! Only 300KB too.


----------



## Jabes

heres my desktop


----------



## oscaryu1

Cool! The no icon desktop 

(Yamaha Blaster me friend? )


----------



## Jabes

oscaryu1 said:


> Cool! The no icon desktop
> 
> (Yamaha Blaster me friend? )



nope banshee faster but toooo scary for me


----------



## oscaryu1

Jabes said:


> nope banshee faster but toooo scary for me



I betcha it'll be a slower ride when you press the N02 button


----------



## Justin

*Lamborghini Reventon!*


----------



## Ben




----------



## Justin

boredom made me do this: i fixed up my dock and changed every icon to .png's

any suggestions on how to fix up my game icons on the lower right part. haven't figured how to organize them... 

is there a way to delete the recycle bin without unchecking "show desktop icons"?

aye, it's 1:11 am here. i'm gonna go to bed now!


----------



## bettagetyonikes

wayda be a bill board


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Ben

jnskyliner34 said:


> any suggestions on how to fix up my game icons on the lower right part. haven't figured how to organize them...



Put them in a games folder on the dock 



Rambo said:


>



I'll see your wallpaper and raise you a better one(Jk)


----------



## ben_ben26

Heres my current desktop:


----------



## Rambo

Ben said:


> I'll see your wallpaper and raise you a better one(Jk)



Mmmm, not bad - but your dock completely fails.


----------



## Shane

Ben where you get that dock please and that black windows theme?


----------



## _simon_

Back to Windows for now at least. Missing gaming!


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Mmmm, not bad - but your dock completely fails.



Don't remind me 



Nevakonaza said:


> Ben where you get that dock please and that black windows theme?



Here you go 

Check out the full brico packs too.


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


> Back to Windows for now at least. Missing gaming!



OMG hes gone back to windows...whats it like going back for you?

@ Ben..thanks i downloaded the vista inspirat theme but where do i get that dock from what you have?


----------



## patrickv

update


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> OMG hes gone back to windows...whats it like going back for you?



It wasn't an easy decision and took me a couple of days to decide. Had a few crashes before all the updates were installed but touch wood it's been stable so far. Turned off loads of crap and believe it or not it's now running faster than my Ubuntu install did. I've upgraded my pc since I last used XP and the speed boost is very noticeable.

Took an entire day to install everything what with digging out install CD's and finding driver downloads, something I didn't have to do with Linux.

I've played more games this week than I have in the past 2 years lol 
Can now also use Sky Anytime which is great


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> @ Ben..thanks i downloaded the vista inspirat theme but where do i get that dock from what you have?



Okay, I downloaded this pack of themes to use for RK Launcher, Object Dock, and Rocket Dock...But I also found all of these themes:

Ghostwalker for RK Launcher

Different Leopard theme for all 3 docks

Leopard theme for Rocket Dock


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Mmmm, not bad - but your dock completely fails.


 
Sorry Rambo, I just told him about this: RKLauncher Leopard Inspired (with reflections and stacks)


----------



## Shane

Thanks for that ben....i went with Rk launcher


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> Sorry Rambo, I just told him about this: RKLauncher Leopard Inspired (with reflections and stacks)



Noes!! Well, at least I still have my grids:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> Noes!! Well, at least I still have my grids:


 
I'm afraid not. http://skyjohn.deviantart.com/art/Kk-Menu-Leopard-Stacks-Grid-68580220


----------



## Rambo

JordanII said:


> I'm afraid not. http://skyjohn.deviantart.com/art/Kk-Menu-Leopard-Stacks-Grid-68580220



There's no reflection there. Plus the Leopard dock still looks 100 times better anyway...


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rambo said:


> There's no reflection there. Plus the Leopard dock still looks 100 times better anyway...


 
That's because it's in ObjectDock... It's compatible with RKLauncher though. I do agree though... nothing beats the real thing.


----------



## Irishwhistle

(Low quality..... I used MSPaint)


----------



## Ben

Ok, ok...so it isn't the best by far. But you just wait. In a day or so, I'll get it


----------



## epidemik

Aww...leopard is soo pretty
 Wish i could afford a new mac.


----------



## Rambo

Just to tease you epidemik:


----------



## klinkacheck




----------



## speedyink

I fail to see the big difference between Leopard and Tiger.  They look pretty damn similar to me


----------



## Shane

speedyink said:


> I fail to see the big difference between Leopard and Tiger.  They look pretty damn similar to me



yeah other than the better looking dock in Leopard it just looks the same to me


----------



## oscaryu1

Rambo said:


> Just to tease you epidemik:



Is that yours? If so, I'd suggest you remove some files  .02 GB can't store much anymore


----------



## Justin

like my wallpaper?


----------



## patrickv

men i wish my osX86 was here so i can enter the competition...


----------



## Rambo

oscaryu1 said:


> Is that yours? If so, I'd suggest you remove some files  .02 GB can't store much anymore



Lol - it's been concatenated. There is 112.02GB free:


----------



## patrickv

virtual machine, nothing much


----------



## zaroba

heres my current desktop.  nice and empty since i haven't started working on anything yet, otherwise there would be 10-15 various windows open.

wide pic since its a dual monitor.


----------



## ducis

*For those who where wondering i do have a desktop*


----------



## Irishwhistle

firsttimebuilder said:


>



And it looks like it likes my desktop.


----------



## Ben




----------



## Kornowski

Ben, When did you change your name to Ben?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Ben, When did you change your name to Ben?



a few days ago


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Rambo

Ben said:


>



Why does the spacer go beyond the edge of the dock?


----------



## vroom_skies

I do say, that image looks familiar lol.



Ben said:


>


----------



## ThatGuy16

Irishwhistle said:


>



why didn't you just minimize those box's? it would have made it alot easier.


----------



## Kesava




----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Why does the spacer go beyond the edge of the dock?



It's an illusion caused by the world spinning round. lol, I don't know 



vroom_skies said:


> I do say, that image looks familiar lol.



Does it? I just found it the other day on this great website!


----------



## patrickv

OMG, a lot of name changes going aound here
Halian = BEN
jordanII = irishwhistler (or whatever)

and BEN, to clean your desktop, i suggest you HIDE you recycle bin, put one on your dock the remove the one on the desktop,it will be a lot cooler ok 

anyways here's my setup


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> OMG, a lot of name changes going aound here
> Halian = BEN
> jordanII = irishwhistler (or whatever)
> 
> and BEN, to clean your desktop, i suggest you HIDE you recycle bin, put one on your dock the remove the one on the desktop,it will be a lot cooler ok



Yeah, I think I'll do that now. I've been meaning to


----------



## demonman133

heres mine


----------



## Irishwhistle

ThatGuy16 said:


> why didn't you just minimize those box's? it would have made it alot easier.



Yeah, but then you couldn't of seen the lovely interface.


----------



## Ben




----------



## pip1011261

Mine is found here


----------



## Ramodkk

You can change your name? 

Haha


----------



## Kesava

yeah, probably only if you have a decent ammount of posts and the mods like you haha


----------



## Ben

ramodkk said:


> You can change your name?
> 
> Haha





Kuzba said:


> yeah, probably only if you have a decent ammount of posts and the mods like you haha



I believe you have to have over 1000 posts, contributed a fair amount to the forum, and you only get one name change. Could be totally wrong though.


----------



## Kesava

Ben said:


> I believe you have to have over 1000 posts, contributed a fair amount to the forum, and you only get one name change. Could be totally wrong though.



well thats fair enough.


----------



## double b26

here's mine.


----------



## patrickv

Ben said:


>



hey ben, is there a way to get a *finder* for windows, ive been googling around but apprently the one i found is buggy, anyways i told you to hide the bin not every icons on the desktop


----------



## patrickv

anyways, i found a little something for Explorer, making my look more *mac'ish*
check it out halian, oops i mean Ben


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> hey ben, is there a way to get a *finder* for windows, ive been googling around but apprently the one i found is buggy, anyways i told you to hide the bin not every icons on the desktop



Link to a Finder bar

You can also try object bar with a finder theme.

Well, I don't like icons on my desktop, so when I took off the recycle bin, I didn't have any more icons on there. As you can see, I only took off the recycle bin icon


----------



## patrickv

Ben said:


> Link to a Finder bar
> You can also try object bar with a finder theme.


men that finderbar thingy is faulty it didn't work in vmware, and now on my pc it shows up like this


----------



## Ramodkk

Ben said:


> I believe you have to have over 1000 posts, contributed a fair amount to the forum, and you only get one name change. Could be totally wrong though.



Oh ok, I was just wondering  

*On topic:*
Heres my current desktop


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> OMG, a lot of name changes going aound here
> Halian = BEN
> jordanII = irishwhistler (or whatever)



Yep!  Ben told me he changed his name to Ben and then I realized I could get rid of that terrible annoying "Jordan the Second." lol


----------



## Nutter

Ben I also use that theme for my XP.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> Link to a Finder bar
> 
> You can also try object bar with a finder theme.
> 
> Well, I don't like icons on my desktop, so when I took off the recycle bin, I didn't have any more icons on there. As you can see, I only took off the recycle bin icon


 
That wallpaper is SOOOO ugly!  lol


----------



## Shane

i made the start bar transparent using freeware called Transbar.....i think its okay


----------



## Ramodkk

/\ Now, that's a nice pic right there!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> i made the start bar transparent using freeware called Transbar.....i think its okay


 
Why FrostWire? What's wrong with Limewire? Oh..... nvm... IC.... LimeWire Pro alternative. NICE! (downloading)


----------



## Ramodkk

Is Frostwire better than Limewire? cause I can't do anything lately with Limewire...


----------



## Shane

ramodkk said:


> /\ Now, that's a nice pic right there!


thank you 



Irishwhistle said:


> Why FrostWire? What's wrong with Limewire? Oh..... nvm... IC.... LimeWire Pro alternative. NICE! (downloading)



yes its an open source alternative and you get the same speeds as limewire pro version exept its free 



ramodkk said:


> Is Frostwire better than Limewire? cause I can't do anything lately with Limewire...



imo yes but i think there basicly the same....it has a chat room aswell


----------



## ben_ben26

Heres my current desktop with my latest photo;


----------



## Step

Desktop instead Recycle Bin :-D


----------



## Ben

Irishwhistle said:


> That wallpaper is SOOOO ugly!  lol



Why thank you! I appreciate it  I assume you want to know where I got it then eh? 



Step said:


> Desktop instead Recycle Bin :-D



eek! How do you have so many icons on your desktop?


----------



## PabloTeK

Ubuntu 7.10 on my Dell with Compiz effects, to get these working without artifacting (the X1300 it's supposed to have overheats, no fan) I had to take a 7300GS with a fan and swap the brackets between them. Then ensued a while of getting the desktop to work at the right resolution.


----------



## patrickv

Ben said:


> eek! How do you have so many icons on your desktop?


thats because he is messy 
here's mine, at least fr this minute cause the next minute that wallpaper is gonna change




stiking to a black colored theme !!


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Step

Patrickv, no - i'm not messy. Just Desktop is a good place to save some files  You have all "under hands" always. Besides i have many software on my comp...


----------



## Kukujang

here's mine..


----------



## _simon_




----------



## Kornowski

Nice Simon! I like how all your wallpapers span accross the two monitors!


----------



## _simon_

I use ultramon for that: http://www.realtimesoft.com/ultramon/


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Kornowski

Just goes to show what a 'cold' wallpaper can do for your temps!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Just goes to show what a 'cold' wallpaper can do for your temps!



Nice temps danny,that cooler you got must be good


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest desktop...with working flashing christmas lights around it lol


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice temps danny,that cooler you got must be good



Yeah, it's pretty good!  I think the fan on the PSU is helping, the old Antec only had an 80mm on the back, this one has a 120mm on the bottom so 

lol, Nice lights Shane!


----------



## Rambo

Lost anyone?


----------



## patrickv

Rambo said:


> Lost anyone?



rambo, you and your leopard !!
anyways a leopard might be coming to a CF member near you


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Lost anyone?



Did someone say Lost?


----------



## newguy5

there are some cool background wallpaper images.  where do you guys go to get those (directing that question to anyone with a cool background, haha)?


----------



## patrickv

just to show rambo, am keeping up with the times hehe


----------



## Ben

newguy5 said:


> there are some cool background wallpaper images.  where do you guys go to get those (directing that question to anyone with a cool background, haha)?



Interfacelift

Deviant Art


----------



## Justin

i want an m3 in real life.


----------



## lovely?

this desktop to go with my new wii and newfound love for mario!


----------



## patrickv

lovely? said:


> this desktop to go with my new wii and newfound love for mario!



you got that wallpaper off Interfacelift, i just downloaded yesterday, 8 bit gaming..lol


----------



## lovely?

yup its great, my monitor really shows off the colors


----------



## Ben

lovely? said:


> yup its great, my monitor really shows off the colors



Think you could give me a link please?


----------



## patrickv

Ben said:


> Think you could give me a link please?


here you go
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1448
MARIO FANS only 
here's my current




same wallpaper i was using on ubuntu


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## speedyink

patrickv said:


> you got that wallpaper off Interfacelift, i just downloaded yesterday, 8 bit gaming..lol



Heheh, me too.  I reminds me of the good ol' days


----------



## Rambo




----------



## patrickv

Rambo said:


>


interfacelift again, 
current, now going white


----------



## Shane




----------



## oscaryu1

^ Is that Vista?


----------



## Ben

oscaryu1 said:


> ^ Is that Vista?



Um, no, thats xp. Can't you tell from the taskbar and icons?


----------



## Shane

oscaryu1 said:


> ^ Is that Vista?



No


----------



## Bronson7

Here's mine:http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii222/bluemax1/snapshot2.png
Bronson7


----------



## cuffless

Probably going to be my last day with vista.


----------



## Kornowski

It's part of my desktop 

BTW, back at stock after I put the new RAM in, will get round to OC'ing soon!


----------



## zer0_c00l

*heres mine*


----------



## speedyink

^^^^^

link?


----------



## Nabooly

Im kinda in a festive mood


----------



## epidemik

Ooo nice one zero


----------



## Ramodkk

Nizze Zero!!


----------



## epidemik

Cant Match Zero but heres mine. 
Downscaled of course.


----------



## Kesava

wow i like that epidemic. link to wallpaper?


----------



## epidemik

interfacelifet...gimme a second.


----------



## epidemik

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1324
That site has the most amazing wallpapers.


----------



## Kesava

haha well heres my new wallpaper.


----------



## Ramodkk

Lol!


----------



## epidemik

lol, wanna burn me a couple of those movies on your desktop. Ill pay shipping


----------



## Kesava

haha ill be right. you should ask my uncle. he has the originals


----------



## epidemik

does he know you copied them?


----------



## Kesava

no. it would be quite embarassing for him. 

(just in case you dont realise. they arent actually movies haha)


----------



## epidemik

Kinda guessed that but you threw in your uncle story and i was like wait...maybe he isnt joking lol.


----------



## Kesava

hahaha ok then.

well im really happy.

i just set up a second monitor so i can watch tv at the same time as doing other stuff lol.

i dont actually have a normal tv. just a tv tuner card


----------



## patrickv

my virtual machine windowsXP


----------



## zer0_c00l

speedyink said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> link?


ill get it up for ya today


----------



## Shane

My latest,
dunno what the heck happned to"My computer " and "My documents" icons


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> My latest,
> dunno what the heck happned to"My computer " and "My documents" icons


icons got messed up probably, 
here's my current...i wuv blue


----------



## windowsvista




----------



## ThatGuy16

yeah, i took that picture


----------



## cuffless




----------



## Kesava

cuffless said:


>



wow. you keep your system clean. very clutter free


----------



## epidemik

wish mine was that clean


----------



## cuffless

Kuzba said:


> wow. you keep your system clean. very clutter free





epidemik said:


> wish mine was that clean



Just re-installed windows so there was no programs on it. Ill try and keep it that clean though.


----------



## epidemik

Yeah, every week or so, i just put everything on my desktop in a folder and start fresh. 
Im afraid to go back an try to organize those folders htough.


----------



## Freestylingford




----------



## Jabes

zer0_c00l said:


>



very nice how much


----------



## windowsvista

i have just installed vista
And my desktop is a mess already 61 icons
ooppps!!


----------



## Ben

Decided to go dual screen


----------



## windowsvista

how do you do that?


----------



## patrickv

Ben said:


> Decided to go dual screen



nice Dock halian, i was using Rocketdock and i got tired using it so i uninstalled it
my current


----------



## _simon_




----------



## Ben

windowsvista said:


> how do you do that?



Hook up two monitors to your video card.


----------



## Ben

Got a new 19" widescreen LCD for Christmas


----------



## Shane

Just re-installed Xp fresh so its clean


----------



## Kornowski

Just installed Vista fresh so its clean


----------



## Shane

Very nice dan....why is the pic so small though?


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice dan....why is the pic so small though?



I resized it, I was in a rush, I've got to go down and play the family at poker 

Have a good Christmas Shane?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I resized it, I was in a rush, I've got to go down and play the family at poker
> 
> Have a good Christmas Shane?



ahh,

yes mate i did thanks,Check your pm


----------



## Kornowski

Done


----------



## adarsh

Mine


----------



## Shane

adarsh said:


> Mine



hmm i like


----------



## cuffless

I just reinstalled vista. I dont like how it uses so much of my ram but on the other hand i cant stand the way xp looks. Id rather have the eye candy then the performance.


----------



## Shane

cuffles it must be some software you have running using loads of memory because in my system and even dannys (Kornowski) says vista runs faster on his system than Xp.

your not using Norton are you?  or that windows onecare


----------



## cuffless

Nope neither of them. Its not as bad this install. Last time it was using 40% of my ram without any programs running. Now its only using 20%.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> cuffles it must be some software you have running using loads of memory because in my system and even dannys (Kornowski) says vista runs faster on his system than Xp.
> 
> your not using Norton are you?  or that windows onecare



Yeah, Vista uses 20% of my RAM... Like Shane said, it does run faster than XP! I love it!


----------



## Aloush

This is mine pretty boring but i like things organized


----------



## Kornowski

I just love the animations and things in Vista, well worth it!


----------



## Aloush

I just love the looks of it once i see Xp im almost sick


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I just love the animations and things in Vista, well worth it!



glad your enjoying it danny,did you get it today as a present then or buy it yourself?

sorry to go of topic people,Danny does your hard drive constantly keep spinning up on vista like its always reading something.

it does on mine and alot of other people said they have the same problem.
well its not exactly a problem but its annoying if your hard drives loud lol.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> glad your enjoying it danny,did you get it today as a present then or buy it yourself?
> 
> sorry to go of topic people,Danny does your hard drive constantly keep spinning up on vista like its always reading something.
> 
> it does on mine and alot of other people said they have the same problem.
> well its not exactly a problem but its annoying if your hard drives loud lol.



I got it off my parents, that and Crysis, so I'll get around to putting that on soon! 

Nope, Well, I haven't noticed it, well, if it does, it isn't loud and I can't hear it over the fans so... But now as you mention it, I may do a little, Yeah...


----------



## Aloush

I also got Crysis today but it doesn't work so im selling my PC and then building a new one


----------



## Kornowski

It doesn't work, how do you mean?


----------



## Aloush

Its not compatible with my graphics card


----------



## Kornowski

Ah right, Why not get a new GPU instead of a whole comp?


----------



## Aloush

Because i dont really like my computer and would rather build a brand new one 
i bought it back when i ran loads of website so its a server computer now i am more into gaming so i want to build a gaming computer reply to some of my other threads and help me choose parts


----------



## cuffless

Kornowski said:


> I just love the animations and things in Vista, well worth it!



Definatley. All i need now is a cheap dx10 card. Any recomendations?

Edit - Doesnt have to be the best card as it will mainly be used for watching HD videos and moderate gaming. Also are there any cards with hdmi out? That would be a bonus.


----------



## Kornowski

cuffless said:


> Definatley. All i need now is a cheap dx10 card. Any recomendations?
> 
> Edit - Doesnt have to be the best card as it will mainly be used for watching HD videos and moderate gaming. Also are there any cards with hdmi out? That would be a bonus.



An 8800GT, or is that too much?

An 8600GT or something like that may be good?


----------



## Aloush

Wouldnt we all like on of them


----------



## houlie

how do you get a 3d animated screen?? that sounds cool but never seen it aside from the standard screen saver by microsoft


----------



## Motoxrdude




----------



## windowsvista

nice backround pic


----------



## the_painter

*LONG LIVE XP*




*LONG LIVE XP*


----------



## speedyink

cuffless said:


> I just reinstalled vista. I dont like how it uses so much of my ram but on the other hand i cant stand the way xp looks. Id rather have the eye candy then the performance.



Do you have a link for that wallpaper?

Heres my current one:


----------



## windowsvista

*My desktop*

my new desktop...
[img=http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/7429/92021177mw7.th.jpg]


----------



## Motoxrdude

windowsvista said:


> nice backround pic




Yeah, i love it. Too bad it's not a jeep  cherokee


----------



## patrickv

the_painter said:


> *LONG LIVE XP*



you got that right !!


----------



## Kornowski

patrickv said:


> you got that right !!



Bah!

Bad quality I know, still getting things installed


----------



## cuffless

Kornowski said:


> An 8800GT, or is that too much?
> 
> An 8600GT or something like that may be good?



The 8800GT is too much. The 8600GT is more in my price range. Is there an ATI equivelant around £80-£100? Or are the 8 series better?




speedyink said:


> Do you have a link for that wallpaper?



http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1447


----------



## speedyink

Thanks


----------



## Kornowski

cuffless said:


> The 8800GT is too much. The 8600GT is more in my price range. Is there an ATI equivelant around £80-£100? Or are the 8 series better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1447



The 8 series are better, but I'll take a look for you, I forgot you were from the UK 

Actually, I looked it up, the ATI would be far better in that price range;

Either of these would be great!

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135760

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/134540

Get some second opinions though


----------



## windowsvista

my desktop getting full


----------



## Motoxrdude

Kornowski said:


> The 8 series are better, but I'll take a look for you, I forgot you were from the UK
> 
> Actually, I looked it up, the ATI would be far better in that price range;
> 
> Either of these would be great!
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135760
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/134540
> 
> Get some second opinions though



Go with the 3850, its a great card for the price.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, that's what I was thinking, Not a bad price either


----------



## Shane

windowsvista,how the hell can you stand using vista with only 512Mb of ram 

512 caused lag on Xp lol


----------



## thebull

mine on my new monitor for x-mas


----------



## windowsvista

nice and neat


----------



## thebull

more icons on the top than i want...but most are temporary


----------



## windowsvista

Yes my desktop is full of **** my pic there is out of date i have way more icons now.


----------



## windowsvista

can this be a sticky please.


----------



## Shane

Just installed Vista again


----------



## spitviper




----------



## windowsvista

Nevakonaza said:


> Just installed Vista again


why install visa again?


----------



## patrickv

update
*Vista*




*XP*


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> Got a new 19" widescreen LCD for Christmas



I want!  But....... my lego ISD is better!  lol

Anyway...


----------



## Mr.Thomas

Can u have the things on the side if you do not have Vista ( i have XP pro)


----------



## Irishwhistle

Mr.Thomas said:


> Can u have the things on the side if you do not have Vista ( i have XP pro)



There are copies, but they're not the real thing.


----------



## Ben

Irishwhistle said:


> I want!  But....... my lego ISD is better!  lol
> 
> Anyway...



Wow, I just downloaded that wallpaper earlier today 

Update soon...gotta get things back in order....
*
EDIT:*

Mine


----------



## Kesava

well ive decided to go back to the good old alienware theme lol.
with a little help from stardock.
and with a lovely wallpaper from interfacelift.


----------



## Ben

Haha, I just downloaded that picture today also.

any particular reason you like the dock right above the taskbar? that would get in the way for me...


----------



## Kesava

well it doesnt show. its on autohide.

but i get what you mean.
i reckon its the best place for it.

actually i might hide the taskbar and just use the dock lol.

that would be much better


----------



## Vestitor

I was getting tired of the Windows XP look, so I changed it up a bit.


----------



## psaila

Kuzba said:


> well ive decided to go back to the good old alienware theme lol.
> with a little help from stardock.
> and with a lovely wallpaper from interfacelift.



Can you tell me how to get that bar that you have on the taskbar to replace the traditional shortcuts on the dekstop?  I am running Vista.


----------



## Ben

Vestitor said:


> I was getting tired of the Windows XP look, so I changed it up a bit.



Okay, thats a really sweet wallpaper. You got a link for that? 



psaila said:


> Can you tell me how to get that bar that you have on the taskbar to replace the traditional shortcuts on the dekstop?  I am running Vista.



You can use the following...

RocketDock

RK Launcher

ObjectDock

Personally, I would recommend either RocketDock or RK Launcher.


----------



## patrickv

psaila said:


> Can you tell me how to get that bar that you have on the taskbar to replace the traditional shortcuts on the dekstop?  I am running Vista.



i dunno whats he running probably ObjectDock, but you can get a freeware one called ROCKETDOCK


----------



## Backthen




----------



## patrickv

Backthen said:


>



OMG 
link us with your wallpaper please !!!


----------



## cuffless

cleaned up my desktop


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> OMG
> link us with your wallpaper please !!!



It's on interfacelift, saw it a yesterday, let me go find it again.

Here PV, LINK


----------



## patrickv

Ben said:


> It's on interfacelift, saw it a yesterday, let me go find it again.
> 
> Here PV, LINK



thanks halian, oops i mean Ben, haven't been into wallpaper sites lately


----------



## ride3k

Ben said:


> Wow, I just downloaded that wallpaper earlier today
> 
> Update soon...gotta get things back in order....
> *
> EDIT:*
> 
> Mine



how do you have the taskbar like that? and Im using RK launcher, can i get my dock to look like yours? or how do i even change the look of my dock?


----------



## Ben

ride3k said:


> how do you have the taskbar like that? and Im using RK launcher, can i get my dock to look like yours? or how do i even change the look of my dock?



The taskbar is just a simple theme  Link

The dock is also a theme and reflective icons sets....heres a link to the installer for RK launcher 

Link 1
Link 2


----------



## patrickv

woot, update


----------



## ride3k

Ben said:


> The taskbar is just a simple theme  Link
> 
> The dock is also a theme and reflective icons sets....heres a link to the installer for RK launcher
> 
> Link 1
> Link 2



do i need vista for the reflective icons? where can i get different icons?

and i must of missed the link to the theme


----------



## Ben

ride3k said:


> do i need vista for the reflective icons? where can i get different icons?
> 
> and i must of missed the link to the theme



no, the icons come with the dock.

woops, sorry, forgot to add a link to my last post.

Here you go 

Btw, you're probably gonna need UXTheme patcher to apply the theme if you don't already have it.


----------



## Ben

Another Update


----------



## Kesava

lol ben i just notices that you are the highest poster on this thread. 






nice.


----------



## Vestitor

Ben said:


> Okay, thats a really sweet wallpaper. You got a link for that?



Yeh, I thought it was pretty nice. 

Here's where I got it from.
http://www.hdwallpapers.net/abstract-wallpapers-6

I like the nature ok, but some of the abstract at www.hdwallpappers.net are pretty sweet.


----------



## Kesava

Vestitor said:


> I like the nature ok, but some of the abstract at [B]www.hdwallpapers.net[/B] are pretty sweet.



you had put 2 Ps in Papers.

wouldnt work.


----------



## Kornowski

Kuzba said:


> lol ben i just notices that you are the highest poster on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice.



How'd you check that?
I'm 3rd!


----------



## Kesava

when your in the a page showing lots of threads... go along to where it says how many posts there are and click on the number of "replies"


----------



## Vestitor

Kuzba said:


> you had put 2 Ps in Papers.
> 
> wouldnt work.



Wow, I can't even put a address I right ..
Anyway thanks for correcting it Kuzba .


----------



## Kesava

just out of interest... is this thread the biggest one on CF? i havent seen any bigger yet.


----------



## Kornowski

Ah right, awesome, thanks man!


----------



## Shane

WOOT! im in second place!

Ben this means war


----------



## Kesava

haha you guys. you dont WIN by having the most posts. you WIN by having the most intelligent and helpful posts.

but seeing as im not intelligent or helpfull i should probably go for quantity.


----------



## Shane

Kuzba said:


> haha you guys. you dont WIN by having the most posts. you WIN by having the most intelligent and helpful posts.
> 
> but seeing as im not intelligent or helpfull i should probably go for quantity.



You saying my posts are junk?  jk

no i think that post counter only is for this screenshot post not the whole forum so you cant realy make any good or bad posts here can you?


----------



## Kesava

Nevakonaza said:


> no i think that post counter only is for this screenshot post not the whole forum so you cant realy make any good or bad posts here can you?



sorry i did not understand that at all.


----------



## Shane

Kuzba said:


> sorry i did not understand that at all.



what you didnt understand in it?


----------



## Kesava

i just didnt understand what you were trying to say.

maybe it was really obvious but i really cant work it out hahaha.


----------



## ride3k

ben, I can't get the theme to work, I don't know how to apply the theme.  I patched my uxtheme.dll and i dl'd the theme but I don't know where to go from there


----------



## Ben

Kuzba said:


> lol ben i just notices that you are the highest poster on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice.



Dang! I had no idea! You must have photoshopped that or something  Have I really made that many posts in here? I'm surprised....



Vestitor said:


> Yeh, I thought it was pretty nice.
> 
> Here's where I got it from.
> http://www.hdwallpapers.net/abstract-wallpapers-6
> 
> I like the nature ok, but some of the abstract at www.hdwallpappers.net are pretty sweet.



Thank you! A few hundred more wallpapers should hit my folders in the next week or so


----------



## Kesava

lol yeah you have made like the same amount as half my posts just in this one thread haha

i really need to have a collection of wallpapers. i always use a new one and delete the old ones. anyone wanna send me there collection? lol i can be bothers searching the web to find good ones


----------



## anothEr

GT-R FTW


----------



## Kesava

your taskbar scared me haha. i couldnt use something with that much going on


----------



## anothEr

Kuzba said:


> your taskbar scared me haha. i couldnt use something with that much going on



Its because I usually have about 4 windows of sound settings.


----------



## Kesava

haha yeah i just like to keep mine simple. no quick launch or task bar action haha.

like this:


----------



## patrickv

Kuzba said:


> lol ben i just notices that you are the highest poster on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice.



thats because ben loves showing off his poorly designed desktop  jk


----------



## Kesava

hahahahhaha

i still havent found my perfect theme.

the royale theme i have now comes pretty close.
its simple and looks nice.

and as for the perfect wallpaper... i dont think ill ever find one


----------



## patrickv

Kuzba said:


> hahahahhaha
> 
> i still havent found my perfect theme.
> 
> the royale theme i have now comes pretty close.
> its simple and looks nice.
> 
> and as for the perfect wallpaper... i dont think ill ever find one



i know what you mean, but for now, am stiking to my TigerV theme, as for the wallpaper, i just shift through another 1 like every 10 mins


----------



## Kesava

i was putting flyakite osx transformation pack on this morning. but for some reason it wont change the taskbar, it just stays the normal xp look. its annoying


----------



## patrickv

Kuzba said:


> i was putting flyakite osx transformation pack on this morning. but for some reason it wont change the taskbar, it just stays the normal xp look. its annoying



i also wanted to use flyakite, as its the only way to change *ALL* * icons to Mac ones, but i don't want to use it. prefer to do mine manually


----------



## Ben

Kuzba said:


> lol yeah you have made like the same amount as half my posts just in this one thread haha
> 
> i really need to have a collection of wallpapers. i always use a new one and delete the old ones. anyone wanna send me there collection? lol i can be bothers searching the web to find good ones



Wow, thanks for making me feel like a post whore  

Hmm...maybe I should torrent my wallpaper collection.....1213 and counting 



patrickv said:


> thats because ben loves showing off his poorly designed desktop  jk



Hey! watch it....before I put you on my list!


----------



## Kornowski

Ben, stop boosting your post count, OMG! That's all you do! Want more posts, post whore!

lol  Only joking man!


----------



## Shane

My update


----------



## Kesava

Ben said:


> Hmm...maybe I should torrent my wallpaper collection.....1213 and counting



haha please do. i shall download . 



Nevakonaza said:


> My update



YAYAYAY. i really love the royale theme. good work hahaha.

i should probably put something in here to make this post worthwhile...


----------



## Kornowski

Here\'s mine


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


> Here\'s mine



you show off Danny  jk
so u've been having serious problems with vista lately men huh ?
anyhoo, here's mine


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Here\'s mine



Didn't know you got Vista Danny, when?


EDIT:

hehe, woops. I remember you telling me that a loooonnng time ago, nevermind!


----------



## Jabes

Kornowski said:


> Here\'s mine



lol ur sticky note


----------



## Kornowski

Ben said:


> Didn't know you got Vista Danny, when?
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> hehe, woops. I remember you telling me that a loooonnng time ago, nevermind!



lol  I don't have the XP Vista theme anymore 



Jabes said:


> lol ur sticky note



I know, I still haven't done it 



patrickv said:


> you show off Danny  jk
> so u've been having serious problems with vista lately men huh ?



Only a BSOD every time I shut down!


----------



## Pc_Pimp

Kornowski said:


> lol  I don't have the XP Vista theme anymore


How do you get the XP vista theme?


----------



## Ben

Pc_Pimp said:


> How do you get the XP vista theme?



Well...You could use one from Windowblinds, or there's all kinds of vista visual styles.

+ Update:


----------



## ride3k

my new desktop, finnaly got rid of the pesky recycle bin now its exactly how i want it


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest Desktop


----------



## twitchtwice

I love that sidebar on the desktop that the first guy posted, anyone know where you can download that at, or what it is even called?


----------



## Kornowski

twitchtwice, try either Rocket Dock or Object Dock

Notice anything different?


----------



## twitchtwice

Yeah I have rocket dock for my icons. Didn't know about object dock. Ill have to try that out. Thanks man.


----------



## Kornowski

Or if, it's the sidebar you're after, try this;
http://www.thoosje.com/


----------



## Shane

Haha danny has dreamscene on Home premium... 

love how they made it work


----------



## twitchtwice

Well I really liked his, this is the same as the vista one right?


----------



## Interested




----------



## Kesava

i like that wallpaper interested. can you please provide a link to it?


----------



## Kornowski

twitchtwice said:


> Well I really liked his, this is the same as the vista one right?



Yeah, it's the same as the Vista one 



Nevakonaza said:


> Haha danny has dreamscene on Home premium...
> 
> love how they made it work



It's great! I can post a link to get it working if you want?


----------



## Interested

here are a ton of them:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...1&hl=en&safe=off&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&sa=N


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> It's great! I can post a link to get it working if you want?



ive had it for ages mate lol


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> twitchtwice, try either Rocket Dock or Object Dock
> 
> Notice anything different?



What, like the fact that you still haven't uninstalled your updates? 

Or the fact that you now have 4 gigs of RAM!!!


----------



## Kornowski

Ben said:


> What, like the fact that you still haven't uninstalled your updates?
> 
> Or the fact that you now have 4 gigs of RAM!!!



lol, I got round to un-installing them today, it didn't work 

I've had 4GB for a little while now 
I've got DreamScene on Home Premium


----------



## patrickv

Latest


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> I've got DreamScene on Home Premium



Well I figured that was too obvious!


----------



## Kornowski

Ben said:


> Well I figured that was too obvious!



lol  You got any nice new wallpapers for us Ben?


----------



## Kesava

heres my latest with dual monitors...


----------



## spitviper

I just uninstalled vista last week. Im so glad to be back on windows xp


----------



## 20thCenturyBoy

Simple, as always.


----------



## Kesava

haha i like it ^^


----------



## Shane

20thCenturyBoy said:


> Simple, as always.



another linux dude,How do you live with linux?

it frustrates me sometimes...just takes too long to boot to desktop and you cant play games


----------



## dmw2692004

cant get my desktop working right now... =(


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> lol  You got any nice new wallpapers for us Ben?



I've got LOTS of nice new walls for you  I went atop of Stone Mountain on Saturday afternoon for the sunset. I got some AMAZING pictures I must say...I will be making MULTIPLE posts in the Unedited Pictures thread


----------



## Shane

My update


----------



## Ben

My latest with a picture I took atop of Stone Mountain


----------



## Rambo

Haven't posted here in a while...

Anyone seen the MacBook Air yet? Looks amazing!


----------



## oscaryu1

Nevakonaza said:


> another linux dude,How do you live with linux?
> 
> it frustrates me sometimes...just takes too long to boot to desktop and you cant play games



I'm wondering about that too. I wanna make a server like Jabes... although I have no experience with Linux


----------



## ride3k

Nevakonaza said:


> another linux dude,How do you live with linux?
> 
> it frustrates me sometimes...just takes too long to boot to desktop and you cant play games



whhaaa?

boots quicker than windows but that may be distro dependent.  And games? if you wanna play games either dual boot or run a virtual machine, all though that prolly isnt a good idea.  Linux is awesome, you can do so much with it pluss its awesome to code in, so c++ friendly


----------



## patrickv

laptop, 




vista no more, yay !!


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Haven't posted here in a while...
> 
> Anyone seen the MacBook Air yet? Looks amazing!



Hehe...saw it earlier today, some guy named Jim was talkin to me about it  Looks VERY cool though.


----------



## GSAV55

How do I post it?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Go to http://imageshack.us/, upload your image, then it will give you the html code to post here.


----------



## dmw2692004

ben, how did you get that dock?


----------



## GSAV55

Here it is
________
WASHINGTON MARIJUANA DISPENSARIES


----------



## Ben

dmw2692004 said:


> ben, how did you get that dock?



Very, very carefully 




 no, I got it from here.


----------



## ride3k

GSAV55 said:


> Here it is




=(

how can you not cry looking at the wall paper?


----------



## addy999

And here is mine ...


----------



## dmw2692004

Ben said:


> Very, very carefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, I got it from here.



thank you.


----------



## GSAV55

ride3k said:


> =(
> 
> how can you not cry looking at the wall paper?



Because it looks so good on my 1920x1080 24" monitor


----------



## Ben

Thought I'd leave it simple.


----------



## f.i.t.h

Not quite a desktop but...


----------



## Ben

How in the world can you have all that on your taskbar? 

Also, what are you working on in Audacity?


----------



## f.i.t.h

Ben said:


> How in the world can you have all that on your taskbar?
> 
> Also, what are you working on in Audacity?



I manage, this is it once ive closed most 

In audacity im just putting the finishing touches on my bands cover of "Title and Registration" by Death Cab for Cutie. Some how  I managed to get my band to play indie, (we're a metal band)


----------



## Bob Jeffery

I know super cluttered......(click to enlarge)


----------



## Ben

f.i.t.h said:


> I manage, this is it once ive closed most
> 
> In audacity im just putting the finishing touches on my bands cover of "Title and Registration" by Death Cab for Cutie. Some how  I managed to get my band to play indie, (we're a metal band)



I KNEW it!  The minute I saw "Death" I figured it was Death Cab  

Hey, when your done with it, mind showing it to me? I would LOVE to hear a cover of it


----------



## Kesava

after spending the last few days switching between many linux distros im finally back on XP with a vista theme


----------



## patrickv

my dell desktop, i cutomize it every now and again


----------



## Motoxrdude

Thought I'd put you guys to shame


----------



## ride3k

GSAV55 said:


> Because it looks so good on my 1920x1080 24" monitor



but the poor car =,(


----------



## Interested

patrickv said:


> my dell desktop, i cutomize it every now and again



what skin and icons is that?


----------



## patrickv

Interested said:


> what skin and icons is that?



*TigerV* visual style and the icons i set them manually using Icontweaker


----------



## patrickv

Motoxrdude said:


> Thought I'd put you guys to shame



haha been a long while i haven't used Amarok, and pidgin !!
anyhoo your desk is nice but that wallpaper ruins it all , on offece


----------



## Ben

Motoxrdude said:


> Thought I'd put you guys to shame



I actually like it! Have a link? 



patrickv said:


> haha been a long while i haven't used Amarok, and pidgin !!
> anyhoo your desk is nice but that wallpaper ruins it all , on offece


----------



## Motoxrdude

http://motoxrdude.com/images//download.jpg


----------



## patrickv

ahem**ahem** cough** cough **




lol, after i uploaded the screen i realize that i didn't change the date !! ;p


----------



## Rambo

patrickv said:


> ahem**ahem** cough** cough **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, after i uploaded the screen i realize that i didn't change the date !! ;p



OSx86 or OS X? Have you tried Leopard yet?


----------



## patrickv

Rambo said:


> OSx86 or OS X? Have you tried Leopard yet?



still figuring how to install it , btw thats x86 (again)


----------



## newguy5

not that anyone cares, but in winamp, "snot - the box" is playing


----------



## _simon_

Wallpaper is a photo I took of my own tarantula 
It's dual screen different res heights hence the black bit at the bottom.


----------



## patrickv

look out


----------



## hpi

Heres my new one :






Ya Ya I know my pc is all messed up but wtv I gave up.


----------



## patrickv

hpi said:


> Heres my new one :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya Ya I know my pc is all messed up but wtv I gave up.



with a desktop like that one must be really high on crack !!!


----------



## hpi

patrickv said:


> with a desktop like that one must be really high on crack !!!



A desktop like this is more for what you said :






A desktop like mine is a psychonaut and not crazy desktop


----------



## _simon_

hpi said:


> Heres my new one :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya Ya I know my pc is all messed up but wtv I gave up.



Is that 640x480?


----------



## hpi

_simon_ said:


> Is that 640x480?




I have No idea. Nothing on my pc is working right so I said *@$% it and just left it the way it is and don't bother.

I use internet and can't use nothing else because nothing works, all the pics look pixalated and all.


----------



## taylormsj

_simon_ said:


> Wallpaper is a photo I took of my own tarantula
> It's dual screen different res heights hence the black bit at the bottom.



Thats disgusting, hate spiders LOL


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

patrickv said:


> with a desktop like that one must be really high on crack !!!



I need to pop some lcd or something.

Hpi, you should just drop an atomic "format" bomb and start over from scratch.


----------



## hpi

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> I need to pop some lcd or something.
> 
> Hpi, you should just drop an atomic "format" bomb and start over from scratch.



Care to explain or send me a pm so we don't pollute the thread?

Thanks.

pop some lcd haha I hope that's sarcasm.


----------



## JLV2k5




----------



## Geoff

JLV2k5 said:


> Photo of a man:


Nice job deleting your previous post and re-posting your desktop


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski Style


----------



## taylormsj

What res is that? Looks like 768?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> Kornowski Style




Its Vista for real this time!!


----------



## Kornowski

taylormsj said:


> What res is that? Looks like 768?



Nah, it's 1280 x 1024 



ThatGuy16 said:


> Its Vista for real this time!!



Ohhh Yeah!


----------



## JLV2k5

[-0MEGA-];875594 said:
			
		

> Nice job deleting your previous post and re-posting your desktop



The double post was an accident and I never said that, "Photo of a man"


----------



## PabloTeK

Pretty car!


----------



## Kornowski

lol, An alfa romeo 

You got Skype Paul? PM me if you want


----------



## MosIncredible

my first widescreen monitor (LG 226wtq)


----------



## patrickv

latest


----------



## mirra32

here goes mines.....its a little harder to find a wallpaper 3360X1050


----------



## Geoff

JLV2k5 said:


> The double post was an accident and I never said that, "Photo of a man"


LOL, I was just playing around with you.


----------



## quagmondo23

Do not blame me for anything weird you may see in this photo. I have performed my own level 1 scan for "Forum Illegal" things.


----------



## Justin

got object dock plus v 1.90! i love the tabbed dock! (upper right)

when mouse isn't hovered on:





when mouse is hovered on:


----------



## Ready

Not sure what this is about, but ....oh well. Not real racy. If it was I couldn't post it then....?? If I'm gonna put some pix of hot babes on my desktop they won't be covering much...   and the parts covered would make it so I still couldn't post em, so to here is current boring desktop 

I think I will make one and switch it to span both rather than be two of the same thing. That is pretty bunk. 

BTW, is it possible to make a webpage be the whole desktop? I did something once for a webpage but it was just a tiny box on the desktop.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've been in a Golden Gate Bridge/San Francisco mood lately.


----------



## Shane

Just re-installed windows and new applications.


----------



## _simon_




----------



## patrickv

Hey simon, i have that wallpaper, really cool, anyhoo here's mine for the moment


----------



## oscaryu1

You sure change your wallpaper alot  I stick with one and live with it  Never notice it anyways


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nevakonaza said:


> Just re-installed windows and new applications.



I see your using the Royale visual style as well. Do you have Media Center or did you just find the theme?


----------



## Shane

voyagerfan99 said:


> I see your using the Royale visual style as well. Do you have Media Center or did you just find the theme?



hi,

yeah im just using the Royale theme,They should have made that the default theme for Xp home and pro as it looks better than Xps default one dont you think?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nevakonaza said:


> hi,
> 
> yeah i'm just using the Royale theme,They should have made that the default theme for XP home and pro as it looks better than XP's default one don't you think?



Majorly. Thats why I'm using it 
However, I do want to upgrade my system and make it a media center PC. All I really need is a TV tuner and more storage space, then I'd get a copy of Media Center 2005 before XP goes extinct this.........April or June I believe? Sometime this year.


----------



## _simon_

Changed a few things around. Only installed Object Dock yesterday


----------



## Kornowski

Way to let everybody know about Qtrax, Simon... Gawd!


----------



## Justin

_simon_ said:


> Changed a few things around. Only installed Object Dock yesterday



is that a windowsblind skin you're using? can you please link me to it.


----------



## _simon_

jnskyliner34 said:


> is that a windowsblind skin you're using? can you please link me to it.



Here you go: http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=6228&libid=1


----------



## Justin

thanks


----------



## Ben




----------



## dmw2692004

Mac




PC


----------



## Shane

man i just have to try out osx for proper.

Xp 






Plain and simple just like me


----------



## klinkacheck




----------



## Kesava

very clean. i like it  ^^


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Sadly this wallpaper was only 1024x768 so I had to stretch it to make it fit my resolution.





I need to clean the desktop a bit, but it's not all mine, it's a family computer and our only computer.


----------



## Shane

My latest


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> My latest



i bet you can't do it like me


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> i bet you can't do it like me



Unfurtunatly no i cant 

want to lend me SSE3 for a bit? 

damn even Celerons have SSE2 & SSE3 so why not Semprons!
ffs AMD


----------



## Jabes

LMAO your stickie


----------



## Shane

Jabes said:


> LMAO your stickie



Shhh 

Dont want him to find out until his inbox is all spammed up 

only joking dan as if i would do that


----------



## Jabes

nobody would do anything 2 danny or would they


----------



## Travis2262

http:/


----------



## Ramodkk

Kuzba said:


> very clean. i like it  ^^



+1

I'm liking them clean desktops! 

Heres my current one:


----------



## HippieGirl

Here's the newbie's ...


----------



## oscaryu1

Dang! I like it! How'd you do that?!


----------



## MightyKing

Heres my boring desktop


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> Unfurtunatly no i cant
> 
> want to lend me SSE3 for a bit?



or do you mean if i want to lend you my motherboard, that board is cheap men, you can get it in your local stores, it's a *Gigabyte GA-8i915MD-GV*,
with LGA 775, DDR2 Dual CH /6-Ch Audio, PCI-E 16x.
why not just buy one and make a custom pc, i know i did !!


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Shhh
> 
> Dont want him to find out until his inbox is all spammed up
> 
> only joking dan as if i would do that



Hahaha! Good job I thought I'd take a look through this thread, eh! 
Yeah, I bet you would, Shane, lol 



Jabes said:


> nobody would do anything 2 danny or would they



I don't know, would you?
Make my day punk! 

Here's mine, Picture it moving 





Is there anyway to get Photobucket to resize to 1024 x 768?


----------



## Jabes

check ur inbox danny


----------



## Kornowski

Jabes said:


> check ur inbox danny



Nothing


----------



## Jabes

my spammer didn't work


----------



## Kornowski

lol  Lucky me, eh!


----------



## bigbird

not sure if I shared mine or not, but here it is:


----------



## Impulse666




----------



## mat2317




----------



## patrickv

mat2317 said:


>



ah mate, you're getting there


----------



## lovely?

dmw2692004 said:


>



hey mind posting that desktop for me?


----------



## Kornowski

You know it's cool 





What am I listening to?


----------



## lovely?

i know, your right kornowski


----------



## Impulse666

man i love mac icons.


----------



## mat2317

patrickv said:


> ah mate, you're getting there



 How did you get your start menu like that? With all the file, edit etc? Or is it an actual mac?


----------



## MBGraphics

Here's mine


----------



## patrickv

mat2317 said:


> How did you get your start menu like that? With all the file, edit etc? Or is it an actual mac?



I'm force to say it's not a REAL Mac but yes, it is a Mac


----------



## g4m3rof1337

You sly fox.


----------



## patrickv

g4m3rof1337 said:


> You sly fox.



Amen to that


----------



## Ramodkk

All these are looking great! 

But, how or where do you guys get the mac toolbar on Vista?


----------



## MBGraphics

I actually have Windows XP Media Center Edition (2005)
but I got some themes like Inspirat. (just a visual immitation of Vista)
The one I have now  is a Full windows transformation pack or somthin like that that i downloaded, and now, when i boot the comp, the start screen actually says Windows Vista, instead of XP, it's great


----------



## Ramodkk

Heres my new desktop after installing Vista:


----------



## Kornowski

Looks great man! Looks like you're getting som updates there too! 

How do you like Vista?

here's mine, it moves (Dreamscene), makes you feel a little ill though


----------



## cobber187

Kornowski said:


> Looks great man! Looks like you're getting som updates there too!
> 
> How do you like Vista?
> 
> here's mine, it moves (Dreamscene), makes you feel a little ill though



can you show it moving?


----------



## Kornowski

I'll try...


----------



## hpi

Newest one :


----------



## Kornowski

Here you go:





The FPS is rubbish, for some reason it wouldn't record it decently, although it didn't lag at all...


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Looks great man! Looks like you're getting som updates there too!
> 
> How do you like Vista?



Thanks! I'm liking it so far, I really didn't notice a difference in performance on COD4, which made me happy! 

Time will tell, but so far looks great!


----------



## Jabes

Kornowski said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FPS is rubbish, for some reason it wouldn't record it decently, although it didn't lag at all...



yeah the fps on that isn't too good have you ever heard of jing? http://www.jingproject.com/


----------



## Jon Boy

Kornowski said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FPS is rubbish, for some reason it wouldn't record it decently, although it didn't lag at all...


How did you get the video to be your desktop.  I had something like that on XP in some home media center thing.


----------



## Kornowski

I haven't no, Thanks Jabes, I'll check it out! 

Jon Boy, it's Vista's DreamScene


----------



## Shane

Nice danny,

ive gone simple


----------



## Kornowski

That looks great Shane!

But, You've allways been simple! 

Only joking mate!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> That looks great Shane!
> 
> But, You've allways been simple!
> 
> Only joking mate!



Thanks,

yeah thats me,i like to keep things simple,Why complicate life


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Thanks,
> 
> yeah thats me,i like to keep things simple,Why complicate life



Very true mate!


----------



## Jon Boy

Kornowski said:


> I haven't no, Thanks Jabes, I'll check it out!
> 
> Jon Boy, it's Vista's DreamScene


Damn only on Vista Ultimate? No other way to get it.  I have a "copy" of it but I don't want to use it if you get what I mean lol.

Ohh yeah and I downloaded that Jing thing HOW DID I LIVE WITHOUT IT.


----------



## Kornowski

Jon Boy said:


> Damn only on Vista Ultimate? No other way to get it.  I have a "copy" of it but I don't want to use it if you get what I mean lol.
> 
> Ohh yeah and I downloaded that Jing thing HOW DID I LIVE WITHOUT IT.



I don't have Vista Ultimate 

Here's some links you might find useful!

You may have to try doing it manually  I had to...


----------



## Jon Boy

Kornowski said:


> I don't have Vista Ultimate
> 
> Here's some links you might find useful!
> 
> You may have to try doing it manually  I had to...


Thanks installed and that take control thing  but stupidly I told it to take control of the whole of my C drive 15 min later and its on T (runs alphabetically).

BTW how do I use dream scene now I have it installed?


----------



## Kornowski

Take control, what's that?

Well, if it's all installed, get a video > Right Click it > Set as desktopbackground 

You can also right click the desktop and browse from there, and pause it 

PM me if you need any help!


----------



## Kesava

lol restart after bsod. what could it mean?


----------



## Jabes

it means it doesn't like you making your xp look like vista  idk did u send to ms?


----------



## Kesava

yeah i did...

um.. well this sucks. keeps on crashing in cod4  no idea whats wrong... dont wanna reformat cos this is a fresh install and i dont wanna set up everything again 

but anyway. maybe it will stop


----------



## Ramodkk

Hey Kuzba, I hope you get COD4 fixed so you can joing the clan, it'd be great!


----------



## Vizy

i was looking forever to find the theme and i found it  and i was looking forever to find a matching wallpaper-...found that too


----------



## stixdz

do u have the link to that wallpaper?


----------



## Vizy

no, sorry, i was searching late at night when i stumbled upon this one. sorry.


----------



## Kesava

lol not a legit version. cant play online


----------



## cohen

How do i insert my picture into my post????


----------



## patrickv

vk3fcll said:


> How do i insert my picture into my post????



you need an image hoster for you, like www.freeimagehosting.net or imageshack,
then copy the code which says - [url=http://


----------



## cohen

thanks,

people i don't have vista, it is a theme i got for XP Pro,

[img=http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.5cd5154d43.jpg]


----------



## patrickv

vk3fcll said:


> thanks,
> 
> people i don't have vista, it is a theme i got for XP Pro,
> 
> [img=http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.5cd5154d43.jpg]



nice desktop but the next time, select
*To insert this image in a forum post, use the following code:*

your desktop makes my head spin !!


----------



## patrickv

example :


----------



## BluePlum

is that a pubic hair?


----------



## Kesava

BluePlum said:


> is that a pubic hair?



oh come on...


----------



## patrickv

Kuzba said:


> oh come on...



sometimes i can't believe what this guy thinks about, to him that's a pubic hair,
that made my day


----------



## Ben




----------



## Ramodkk

^ Hey Ben, is that XP or Vista?


----------



## BluePlum

patrickv said:


> sometimes i can't believe what this guy thinks about, to him that's a pubic hair,
> that made my day



lol It seriusly looked like 1 . Just cause i think a little differnt to the rest of the world


----------



## MBGraphics

ramodkk said:


> ^ Hey Ben, is that XP or Vista?



Ben, correct me if im wrong 

but I believe it's XP with a Vista theme (thats what I have and I can get that same task bar look)


----------



## Kesava

yeah i think it is xp.

plus i dont think vista would run too good on his system


----------



## cohen

Kuzba said:


> yeah i think it is xp.
> 
> plus i dont think vista would run too good on his system



Well if it vista how do you get the bottom bar on the computer??? like a mac system??? i would like that??? could you help me???


----------



## jamesy

MBGraphics said:


> Ben, correct me if im wrong
> 
> but I believe it's XP with a Vista theme (thats what I have and I can get that same task bar look)


Yeah its XP with the Vista Inspirat transformation pack.

Heres mine, boring and I need to clean it up but I like it. I change my background every day though.


----------



## cohen

jamesy said:


> Yeah its XP with the Vista Inspirat transformation pack.
> 
> Heres mine, boring and I need to clean it up but I like it. I change my background every day though.




where would you get a free transformation pack from?


----------



## Kesava

vk3fcll said:


> where would you get a free transformation pack from?



http://www.mediafire.com/?8qxzmq5omxx


----------



## Ben

ramodkk said:


> ^ Hey Ben, is that XP or Vista?



XP with the Vista Inspirat theme.



MBGraphics said:


> Ben, correct me if im wrong
> 
> but I believe it's XP with a Vista theme (thats what I have and I can get that same task bar look)



Yep.



Kuzba said:


> yeah i think it is xp.
> 
> plus i dont think vista would run too good on his system



Vista Ultimate runs great on my computer. It's very smooth and stable surprisingly.



vk3fcll said:


> Well if it vista how do you get the bottom bar on the computer??? like a mac system??? i would like that??? could you help me???



I am using RK Launcher, but you might also want to try Rocket Dock or Object Dock


----------



## Ben

Update again...changed some things around. Wallpaper courtesy of me


----------



## cohen

well this is my updated desktop!


----------



## nexolus

yay another stretched car wallpaper


----------



## patrickv

update


----------



## Kotaro669

My amazingly boring desktop with dual-monitors.


----------



## zach6490

MosIncredible said:


> my first widescreen monitor (LG 226wtq)



you have a link to that, thats awesome.


----------



## Ramodkk

Ben said:


> Update again...changed some things around. Wallpaper courtesy of me



Again, very good!

Heres my newest one, I took off the dock because I thought it looked better with the icons actually on the desktop. But anyways here it is. Wallpaper courtesy of me


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

*Laptop*


----------



## patrickv

nothing fancy - Mac





and windows


----------



## Ben




----------



## windowsvista

Mine Update to date:
Take this afternoon


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## elmer91

heres mine


----------



## windowsvista

^nice.


----------



## elmer91

windowsvista said:


> ^nice.



thanks. got bored, so started messing around in photoshop.


----------



## hack2007

*WOW!* Really Cool Themes & wallpapers


----------



## vroom_skies

Heres what I'm running:





Bob


----------



## hstylez

vroom:  I like that desktop,  what you drive?


----------



## vroom_skies

What do I drive? As in a car?
The answer to that would be what ever one is available at the time lol.
I haven't bothered to purchase my own car yet.

Bob


----------



## Ben

Go GREEN:


----------



## Shane

Heres my update 

Damn i dont know why people moan so much about vista.


----------



## speedyink

Mine right now


----------



## Shane

Nice and clean


----------



## lovely?

hey where is everyone getting these again? i used to know but i dont any more.

i may be having troubles with the rig in my sig, but theres no reason it cant look good while it gives me errors!


----------



## Shane

Interfacelift


----------



## Irishwhistle

*Ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!*






Ubuntu!!! Possibly the best operating system... EVER!


----------



## Shane

ohh those icons look nice


----------



## Ramodkk

^ 

+1

Especially the Internet one!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> ohh those icons look nice



Thanks!  I just don't like the GIMP icon... it has the KDE logo in it.... ICK! lol 


> ^
> 
> +1
> 
> Especially the Internet one!



Why thanky.  I had to change "Firefox" to "Internet" because it looks more like Icefox.


----------



## Justin

SLR!


----------



## GSAV55

Damn ^^  Thats a sick car


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## patrickv

oh Danny you and your BIG ICONS, why is there a Vaio logo on that wallpaper ?
anyways here's mine for the moment


----------



## Kornowski

patrickv said:


> oh Danny you and your BIG ICONS, why is there a Vaio logo on that wallpaper ?
> anyways here's mine for the moment



Haha! I like them big!
(you're sick for thinking that!) 

I don't know, it came with it, lol, I just like the grass


----------



## patrickv

Microsoft *WINDERZ*


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> oh Danny you and your BIG ICONS, why is there a Vaio logo on that wallpaper ?
> anyways here's mine for the moment



His may be large, but I think I hold the record! (not that I actually use it like that)    





Someone beat that!  (btw, I haven't switched to 800x600.... I resized it.)


----------



## cohen

Irishwhistle said:


> Someone beat that!  (btw, I haven't switched to 800x600.... I resized it.)



Well that is a desktop!!!!!!!


----------



## Tayl

Damn that FF icon actually looks really cool. Never seen that one before. That standard now or something you have altered?

Rove.


----------



## Shane




----------



## Justin

hehe


----------



## patrickv

am trying to go ...a la *fedora* but with a kde theme





am getting there


----------



## Shane

looking good patrick,I think this thread should have been made a sticky


----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 said:


> hehe



Cool

Where do you guys get all your desktops from?????


----------



## nexolus

http://www.interfacelift.com


----------



## Vizy

nexolus said:


> http://www.interfacelift.com



oh thnk u sooooooo much i found the old wallpaper i was looking for!!!!


----------



## Campo

Here's mine






Also, jnskyliner34 can you send me your background picture? Thanks


----------



## Kesava

Campo said:


> Also, jnskyliner34 can you send me your background picture? Thanks



http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1514


----------



## Justin

woops! kuzba linked you to it already. i haven't checked this thread the past few days. lol.


----------



## Campo

Thanks guys


----------



## Nabooly

Ok so i just got VMware Fusion and im running both OSX and vista! This is sweet!


----------



## Kesava

ok ive finally got vista set up properly hahha.

here it is


----------



## Alien Ware

Click to view closer


----------



## Ramodkk

Kuzba said:


> ok ive finally got vista set up properly hahha.
> 
> here it is



Ha ha! I see me! 


BTW: nice Kuz!


----------



## Kesava

ramodkk said:


> Ha ha! I see me!
> 
> 
> BTW: nice Kuz!



thanks 

im really liking it.


----------



## Justin

Nismo Skyline R34 GTRZ-Tuned! My favorite car!Hence my username jnskyliner34


----------



## cohen

ramodkk said:


> Ha ha! I see me!
> 
> 
> BTW: nice Kuz!



How about that - my msn is there - the top one!!!!!


----------



## cohen

My updated desktop!





Maybe a bit bigger


----------



## Instinct5

how do i get my backround to be on a post like that w/o it being an attachment?


----------



## Alien Ware

type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after your link.


----------



## Instinct5

[__


----------



## cohen

www.freeimagehosting.net


----------



## Justin

it should be


----------



## Alien Ware

jnskyliner34 said:


> it should be



I just said that...


----------



## Kesava

does it matter? its not gonna hurt 

anyway heres my latest screen,

after staying with vista for about a day it started to annoy me, even tho it looked awesome and i loved it, but sound stopped working, video starting skipping lots, couldnt get a working program for my tv tuner, and so on.

so heres xp again haha


----------



## Shane

Kuzba said:


>



do you have a link to that wallpaper mate?

cheers


----------



## Kesava

its on the second page on interfacelift.com

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1500


----------



## ty2296

Thnx for the link it's mine now too hope you dont mind


----------



## Shane

Tks Kuz


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks Kuzba, I downloaded the "Paradise" one, the one that has the beach on it, looks so sick! 

I'll post a pic of my current desk later.


----------



## Rambo

Yep. That's right. I'm back.


----------



## Ramodkk

Welcome back man!  and great desktop!


----------



## Campo

Hey kuzba how do you get ya program links down the bottom just above the taskbar?


----------



## cohen

Campo said:


> Hey kuzba how do you get ya program links down the bottom just above the taskbar?


It's called Rocket dock.

You can download it from here - http://rocketdock.com/

it is a good program.


----------



## Shane

Very nice RAMBO,ohh i could run OSX x86 now 

heres my latest


----------



## patrickv

Rambo said:


> Yep. That's right. I'm back.



hey Rambo you're using *Candy bar* ? i heard it's not available for Tiger, but only for leopard ?..nice wall like us please !!


----------



## Shane




----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


>



eh aren't you tired of uploading your desktop ? 
lol @ your gmail checker
anyways here's mine





am all black


----------



## Justin

couldn't help but notice but you still have a floppy drive?  lol.


----------



## patrickv

jnskyliner34 said:


> couldn't help but notice but you still have a floppy drive?  lol.



lol, i don't use it anyways but keep this in mind, you should always have it though, even  an external one, cause Floppy saves lives !!


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> eh aren't you tired of uploading your desktop ?



i change it that many times i feel i must update eevryone lol.



jnskyliner34 said:


> couldn't help but notice but you still have a floppy drive?  lol.



they still have their uses


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> i change it that many times i feel i must update eevryone lol.



oh really ? and that applies to your avatar too  ?


----------



## gpc5991

Everyday Comp (Laptop)

Hp dv6775us
1.6 Intel Centrino Core 2 Duo
3GB ram
256mb vid memory
250gb hd






And my gaming comp

2.93 x6800 intel quad core
2gb ram
nvidia 7950 gx2
500gb hd


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> oh really ? and that applies to your avatar too  ?



Yes sir


----------



## shenry

Here's mine. A little large maybe.








patrickv said:


> lol, i don't use it anyways but keep this in mind, you should always have it though, even  an external one, cause Floppy saves lives !!



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## thorpef1




----------



## Campo

Shenry - Can you send me yours?


----------



## patrickv

my theme still going strong..lol


----------



## cohen

thorpef1 said:


>



very nice pic... my brother loves cars and that is one nice car!!!!

where do you get the pics from???


----------



## Justin

you can get various car wallpapers here. 

www.allcarwallpapers.com

www.wallpapergarage.com

or you can go to www.ultimatecarpage.com and select a car you like and there will be reviews and pics of the cars in wallpaper sized resolutions.


----------



## LittleHaiti

Here is my sexy ass desktop


----------



## cohen

LittleHaiti said:


> Here is my sexy ass desktop



What OS have you got????


----------



## Justin

sweet jesus! that's a sick theme you're pulling off there! i like the icon/dock icon theme.


----------



## nffc10




----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 said:


> sweet jesus! that's a sick theme you're pulling off there! i like the icon/dock icon theme.



What sort of theme is that you have????

What do you use for the dock / mac docking????


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


>



Heh, awesome.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms




----------



## Campo

m0nk3ys1ms said:


>


Bit plain?


----------



## Ramodkk

Plain is good... 

I guess I like to have plenty of space


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Campo said:


> Bit plain?



Yea, I can't stand having a bunch of icons and stuff. Idk why, but it bothers me, lol...


----------



## Campo

My latest -


----------



## munkyeetr




----------



## MBGraphics

where did you get that bar on the right that tells you all that info?

that whole set-up is sweet!!


----------



## Campo

MBGraphics said:


> where did you get that bar on the right that tells you all that info?
> 
> that whole set-up is sweet!!


Yeah that's cool


----------



## munkyeetr

it's a program called "conky"

i just got that setup day before yesterday, quite a few cool options for it


----------



## MBGraphics

"conky" is for the little sidebar info thing right?
where can i get it?


----------



## cohen

munkyeetr said:


> it's a program called "conky"
> 
> i just got that setup day before yesterday, quite a few cool options for it



Anyone know where i can get a copy for windows????


----------



## munkyeetr

MBGraphics said:


> "conky" is for the little sidebar info thing right?
> where can i get it?



It is available here, but it is Linux only (as far as I know).


----------



## cohen

munkyeetr said:


> It is available here, but it is Linux only (as far as I know).



I need one for windows - that one is a linux download.


----------



## Jesse

vk3fcll said:


> I need one for windows - that one is a linux download.


 It's only for linux.


----------



## Justin

vk3fcll said:


> What sort of theme is that you have????
> 
> What do you use for the dock / mac docking????



the program for changing your GUI theme is called Windowblinds. you can get that from www.download.com

the name of the theme i'm using is called Stealth OS.
http://wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=4302&libid=1

the program for the dock is called object dock plus. object dock plus is the retail version, while object dock is the freeware. which you can from www.download.com as well.

the mac theme is this one
http://wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=13731&libid=29


----------



## Campo

Jesse said:


> It's only for linux.


Is there a program like that for windows then?


----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 said:


> the program for changing your GUI theme is called Windowblinds. you can get that from www.download.com
> 
> the name of the theme i'm using is called Stealth OS.
> http://wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=4302&libid=1
> 
> the program for the dock is called object dock plus. object dock plus is the retail version, while object dock is the freeware. which you can from www.download.com as well.
> 
> the mac theme is this one
> http://wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=13731&libid=29



yeah i know i have used windows blinds before.


----------



## cohen

Campo said:


> Is there a program like that for windows then?



And that is what i was after....


----------



## Justin




----------



## GSAV55

There it is baby


----------



## Justin

GSAV55 said:


> There it is baby



that's a cool wallpaper. you may want to take out that recycle bin icon on your desktop by right clicking on the taskbar and clicking show desktop icons.


----------



## Cleric7x9

i love that lambo


----------



## GSAV55

jnskyliner34 said:


> that's a cool wallpaper. you may want to take out that recycle bin icon on your desktop by right clicking on the taskbar and clicking show desktop icons.



Thanks!  I was wondering how to get rid of that


----------



## GSAV55

jnskyliner34 said:


> that's a cool wallpaper. you may want to take out that recycle bin icon on your desktop by right clicking on the taskbar and clicking show desktop icons.



I have XP.  I just tried right clicking and it didn't give that option.  It said show desktop, but that just brought the desktop to the front


----------



## Justin

Cleric7x9 said:


> i love that lambo


hell yeah! Gallardo LP560-4!!! I still prefer a Murcielago LP640 over that one. 



GSAV55 said:


> Thanks!  I was wondering how to get rid of that



haha! no prob.


----------



## Justin

GSAV55 said:


> I have XP.  I just tried right clicking and it didn't give that option.  It said show desktop, but that just brought the desktop to the front



lol. woops. i had a mental lapse there. i'm slightly retarded.  sorry. 

right click the desktop, arrange icons by and then show desktop icons will be there.


----------



## GSAV55

jnskyliner34 said:


> lol. woops. i had a mental lapse there. i'm slightly retarded.  sorry.
> 
> right click the desktop, arrange icons by and then show desktop icons will be there.



oh, sweet, ha, it worked that time.  Thats pretty sick, thanks


----------



## speedyink




----------



## GSAV55

nice


----------



## Justin

that wallpaper goes well with your weather forecast.  

i wish it were that cold here.


----------



## Kesava

speedink is it just me or havent you been around for a while?


----------



## BluePlum

Campo said:


> My latest -



AAHHH u .bat file stealer!


----------



## Datalyss

Here's mine.  I reduced it to half size of my current resolution as to not break this thread layout (from my P.O.V.), and for attachment purposes (I don't "do" image hosting service like Photobucket or Imageshack).


----------



## Shane

Datalyss said:


> Here's mine.  I reduced it to half size of my current resolution as to not break this thread layout (from my P.O.V.), and for attachment purposes (I don't "do" image hosting service like Photobucket or Imageshack).



looks nice and clean...is that the girl who was in The Sarah Connor Chronicles or am i mistaken?

looks like her if it isnt


----------



## Ben

Kuzba said:


> speedink is it just me or havent you been around for a while?



I think its just you, doesn't seem like he's been gone?


----------



## Kesava

well i havent seen his avatar in about 6 months hahaha

maybe ive just managed to avoid him


----------



## GSAV55

Kuzba said:


> maybe ive just managed to avoid him



lol, sounds like a teenage girl, oh Beccas gonna be at that party, f*ck that, we're not going...lol.  Its even better 'cause its a forum, ha.  I got a good laugh outta that one.


----------



## Ben




----------



## patrickv

Ben said:


>



ben stop pushing the limits of reality, just go buy a Mac


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> ben stop pushing the limits of reality, just go buy a Mac



Wanna give me $2000?


----------



## Datalyss

Nevakonaza said:


> looks nice and clean...is that the girl who was in The Sarah Connor Chronicles or am i mistaken?
> 
> looks like her if it isnt



Yep.  Summer Glau.


----------



## Shane

Datalyss said:


> Yep.  Summer Glau.



Nice 

My latest


----------



## GSAV55

Is enemy territory any good?


----------



## Kornowski

You got a link to that wallpaper please, Shane?


----------



## Shane

GSAV55 said:


> Is enemy territory any good?



its okay,i wouldnt buy it though its just nothing special.

Il stick with COD4 



Kornowski said:


> You got a link to that wallpaper please, Shane?



yes mate here

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1527


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Shane!


----------



## Shane

anytime buddy


----------



## Ben




----------



## Irishwhistle

*





I made the wallpaper meself!  (it keeps getting resised from 1280x1024 to 640x400 

Wallpaper is here: http://jordannb.deviantart.com/art/Falls-Apart-80007821 What do you think?
*


----------



## Ben

It keeps resizing itself because your picture is a PNG. Photobucket likes to keep those small for some reason. I just go high quality jpeg on paint.net


----------



## Kesava




----------



## TFT

What's your sidebar Kuzba?


----------



## Kesava

sorry i dont understand you..


----------



## TFT

Your information desktop sidebar on the right of your screen.
Is it a Vista sidebar or a Vista theme with a downloaded sidebar


----------



## Kesava

oh its the vista sidebar.

thoosje.com has a good sidebar though. for xp i mean.

im using vista ultimate


----------



## TFT

Gotcha, some Vista themes are so good it's difficult to tell from the desktop. I'll wander over to thoosje and have a look.
Cheers mate


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! Your sticky note man! Priceless! I can't believe nobody noticed it!


----------



## TFT

Kornowski said:


> Haha! Your sticky note man! Priceless! I can't believe nobody noticed it!



Here's me going over the previous posts thinking "sticky note, what's he on!" then I saw it. 
Missed it completely


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> Here's me going over the previous posts thinking "sticky note, what's he on!" then I saw it.
> Missed it completely



Haha!


----------



## patrickv

Kuzba said:


>



hahahha, lol @ your sticky notes, then you send it to dad ?


----------



## Irishwhistle

ok





Ben said:


> It keeps resizing itself because your picture is a PNG. Photobucket likes to keep those small for some reason. I just go high quality jpeg on paint.net



Ah, OK.  Strange... imageshack did the same thing.


----------



## MrRandom

patrickv said:


> hahahha, lol @ your sticky notes, then you send it to dad ?


haha, thats hillarious


----------



## Ramodkk

Send it to dad? Send it to me!


----------



## Interested

Lolz!


----------



## cohen

Kuzba said:


> oh its the vista sidebar.
> 
> thoosje.com has a good sidebar though. for xp i mean.
> 
> im using vista ultimate



awesome i have wanted a side bar... i'm downloading it as i type!!!!!


----------



## Kesava

i actually love the msn gadget its heaps good. but it stuffs up msn. and when i add it to the sidebar  the icon waits for like 5 minutes then loads up. and it sometimes doesnt work.
and it keeps making msn freeze. like illl be typing then it will freeze but i can keep typing and in like 20 seconds it will show my writing haha. it sucks and doesnt happen when its not up.

does anyone know any other good msn gadgets?
thanks.


----------



## Kesava

no


----------



## Justin

i totally forgot that Windows XP comes with some very nice wallpapers.


----------



## Ben

jnskyliner34 said:


> i totally forgot that Windows XP comes with some very nice wallpapers.



Yep, very nice wallpapers that are awful quality


----------



## MBGraphics

Ben said:


> Yep, very nice wallpapers that are awful quality



Ya, I gotta agree with that...unless your running at 800x600 or 1024x768 max, those backgrounds suck


----------



## Justin

Ben said:


> Yep, very nice wallpapers that are awful quality



yup. i noticed it once i posted up. tis a shame.


----------



## GSAV55

yeah.  I have to get wallpaper off the internet for it to look any good on my 24"
________
WEB SHOWS


----------



## BluePlum

Kuzba said:


> i actually love the msn gadget its heaps good. but it stuffs up msn. and when i add it to the sidebar  the icon waits for like 5 minutes then loads up. and it sometimes doesnt work.
> and it keeps making msn freeze. like illl be typing then it will freeze but i can keep typing and in like 20 seconds it will show my writing haha. it sucks and doesnt happen when its not up.
> 
> does anyone know any other good msn gadgets?
> thanks.



i do


----------



## HumanMage

Here's mine. After I finally got it working, thanks patrickv.


----------



## Shane

HumanMage that looks great,
please can you give me a link to the ram & to do gadget? if you have it?

tks

heres mine


----------



## HumanMage

http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/neon-gauges-system-info

Theres the one for the memory gauge. 

http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/todo-list

And heres the one for the To do list. 

Seems like my screen shot has gone away


----------



## Shane

HumanMage said:


> http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/neon-gauges-system-info
> 
> Theres the one for the memory gauge.
> 
> http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/todo-list
> 
> And heres the one for the To do list.
> 
> Seems like my screen shot has gone away



thats alot for those,
yeah what happned to his screenshot? 

EDIT:How to add them to sidebar?


----------



## Justin

his screenshot is back.


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> his screenshot is back.



YAY 

how do i add them to sidebar?


----------



## HumanMage

If your talking about windows sidebar, I don't use it. I just have Yahoo Widgets open. I place the widgets wherever I want, most of the time in the top and bottom right corners.


----------



## Justin

update! didn't like the quality of my previous wallpaper

i'm gonna get one of these babies in 2.0L 5 speed manual once i sell my 1999 Corolla GLi 1.6L 5 speed manual!


----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 said:


> update! didn't like the quality of my previous wallpaper
> 
> i'm gonna get one of these babies in 2.0L 5 speed manual once i sell my 1999 Corolla GLi 1.6L 5 speed manual!



What is the tool bar up top-left of your screen.

I would like and would like to know what it is so i can download it


----------



## thermophilis

I'm definitely a music geek XD


----------



## Justin

vk3fcll said:


> What is the tool bar up top-left of your screen.
> 
> I would like and would like to know what it is so i can download it



lol. this is like the 10th time i was asked what that thing on the top left is. 

it's called a tab dock. it comes with object dock plus, the retail version of object dock. it also comes with that dock you see just above the taskbar.


----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 said:


> lol. this is like the 10th time i was asked what that thing on the top left is.
> 
> it's called a tab dock. it comes with object dock plus, the retail version of object dock. it also comes with that dock you see just above the taskbar.



Thanks heaps.

There are some many programs out their and i don't really want to read through almost 600 pages of stuff.

Thanks heaps!!!!!!

EDIT!!!!: Is there a link i download it from???


----------



## Justin

well, you have to pay for object dock plus. that's the version that comes with the tab dock (top left). it costs $20. the free version just gets the dock.

http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/


----------



## patrickv

here's my Thinkpad desktop, been a long while since i posted it..nice


----------



## Campo

My latest -


----------



## Kesava

jhahahhahahahhahahhhhhhhhhhhhh why am i the only one not drawn over? haha


----------



## Ben

*100th Screenshot!*


----------



## cohen

Ben said:


> *100th Screenshot!*



That is a plain desktop


----------



## Shane

Ben said:


> *100th Screenshot!*



ohh i like....where you get that wallpaper from pls?


----------



## Ben

vk3fcll said:


> That is a plain desktop



Yep, plain and clean  Got the dock hidden, see?








Nevakonaza said:


> ohh i like....where you get that wallpaper from pls?



This guy who knows my cousin, who knows his sister, who knows his....oh nevermind, heres the link 

http://www.studiotwentyeight.com/home.htm


----------



## Campo

Kuzba said:


> jhahahhahahahhahahhhhhhhhhhhhh why am i the only one not drawn over? haha


You're on here so I didn't bother

Rock the kuzbah!


----------



## Kesava

hahaahhahahha


----------



## Campo

Now the king told the boogie men
You have to let that raga drop
The oil down the desert way
Has been shakin to the top
The sheik he drove his cadillac
He went a cruisnin down the ville
The muezzin was a standing
On the radiator grille

Chorus
The shareef dont like it
Rockin the kuzba
Rock the kuzba
The shareef dont like it
Rockin the kuzba
Rock the kuzba

By order of the prophet
We ban that boogie sound
Degenerate the faithful
With that crazy kuzba sound
But the bedouin they brought out
The electric camel drum
The local guitar picker
Got his guitar picking thumb
As soon as the shareef
Had cleared the square
They began to wail

Chorus

Now over at the temple
Oh! they really pack em in
The in crowd say its cool
To dig this chanting thing
But as the wind changed direction
The temple band took five
The crowd caught a wiff
Of that crazy kuzba jive

Chorus

The king called up his jet fighters
He said you better earn your pay
Drop your bombs between the minarets
Down the kuzba way

As soon as the shareef was
Chauffeured outta there
The jet pilots tuned to
The cockpit radio blare

As soon as the shareef was
Outta their hair
The jet pilots wailed

Chorus

He thinks its not kosher
Fundamentally he cant take it.
You know he really hates it.


----------



## Ben

Mmm...the desktop thread has turned into a post your own lyrics thread


----------



## Campo

Ben said:


> Mmm...the desktop thread has turned into a post your own lyrics thread


EDITED lyrics


----------



## Kesava

haahahhahhahah thats the way its supposed to be


----------



## colt1911




----------



## G25r8cer

Heres a sexy dark version of Vista. My all time fav Vista desktop although I dont use it alot.


----------



## G25r8cer

Another good full dark theme kinda


----------



## Campo

That first one is awesome

Can you send me the background?


----------



## G25r8cer

Yeah here it is and another website with good wallpapers for vista!






http://www.vistawallpapers.com/


----------



## Justin

colt1911 said:


>




please link me to a site with wallpapers like that!!!


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## G25r8cer

Wow you like system monitors, huh? Thats a very nice and clean vista desktop!!


----------



## Kornowski

g25racer said:


> Wow you like system monitors, huh? Thats a very nice and clean vista desktop!!



Hah, Yeah, I like 'em! 

Thanks man!


----------



## colt1911

jnskyliner34 said:


> please link me to a site with wallpapers like that!!!



The wallpaper was given to me by a friend and he does not remember where he got it from. Sorry


----------



## MBGraphics

I had that skull one with the blue background as my myspace background once


----------



## MrRandom

my new one


----------



## Campo

Kornowski said:


>


I even get a mention!

LOL Nice pic 

Also, to the person with the bike, what is it?


----------



## Kornowski

Campo said:


> I even get a mention!
> 
> LOL Nice pic
> 
> Also, to the person with the bike, what is it?



Haha! I need that there, otherwise I'll forget 

I'm not sure what it is, I know it's a dirt jump bike, is it a DMR?


----------



## MrRandom

Campo said:


> I even get a mention!
> 
> LOL Nice pic
> 
> Also, to the person with the bike, what is it?


its a haro thread one


----------



## G25r8cer

MrRandom said:


> its a haro thread one



Haro's are bad a$$. I use to bmx a little.


----------



## MrRandom

meh, dont really like bmx myself, i prefer freestyle mtb, for the big hucks and trail riding


----------



## Campo

Kornowski said:


> Haha! I need that there, otherwise I'll forget
> 
> I'm not sure what it is, I know it's a dirt jump bike, is it a DMR?


Yeah mate how you going with it?


----------



## Campo

MrRandom said:


> its a haro thread one


Oh cool. Lots of people hate on haros but I like 'em


----------



## Campo

Here's my latest. With a tidy up and all for yas


----------



## G25r8cer

Campo said:


> Here's my latest. With a tidy up and all for yas



You totally got that from me!


----------



## Campo

g25racer said:


> You totally got that from me!


Haha yeah probably


----------



## cohen

Campo said:


> Haha yeah probably



Campo do you have vista???? or is that just a theme like mine????


----------



## G25r8cer

vk3fcll said:


> Campo do you have vista???? or is that just a theme like mine????



Thats just a background that he downloaded from me when i posted it earlier but here it is.


----------



## cohen

g25racer said:


> Thats just a background that he downloaded from me when i posted it earlier but here it is.



Yeah meaning the bar at the bottom the start menu.

Mine is the same. Just i have XP and have a vista theme.

My Desktop


----------



## G25r8cer

Oh! gotcha. I actually thought you had vista. LOL


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Campo

vk3fcll said:


> Yeah meaning the bar at the bottom the start menu.
> 
> Mine is the same. Just i have XP and have a vista theme.
> 
> My Desktop


Mine's a theme


----------



## cohen

Campo said:


> Mine's a theme



Like mine.


----------



## Shane

My latest,Looks back at some older backgrounds on Interfacelift


----------



## dougland

Irishwhistle said:


>



How did you get the task bar and bottom to look like that? what version is it?


----------



## Irishwhistle

dougland said:


> How did you get the task bar and bottom to look like that? what version is it?



It's Mandriva 2008 with KDE 3.5. I got the background from kde-look.org. Sorry, it won't work in Windows.


----------



## Justin




----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

jnskyliner34 said:


>



Lmao.


----------



## cohen

[KoG]^wEaZel;36341 said:
			
		

> ill start with mine



What is your sidebar????? Where can i get it????


----------



## Campo

vk3fcll said:


> What is your sidebar????? Where can i get it????


www.desktopsidebar.com


----------



## cohen

[KoG]^wEaZel;36341 said:
			
		

> ill start with mine





Campo said:


> www.desktopsidebar.com



Thanks


----------



## MrRandom

new one for my dual monitor setup


----------



## Justin




----------



## windowsvista

i really love that backround that campo has.


----------



## shenry

Campo said:


> Here's my latest. With a tidy up and all for yas



Is that goldfields campo?


----------



## Campo

shenry said:


> Is that goldfields campo?


haha yeah mate primary school dos games ftmfw


----------



## Shane

My update


----------



## G25r8cer

Glad to see someone using frostwire and not limewire!! You need to get rid of those arrows on the icons though. Heres the tool 

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,64901-page,1-c,desktop/description.html


----------



## cohen

g25racer said:


> Glad to see someone using frostwire and not limewire!!



Limewire and frostwire are the same... now i believe that frostwire is faster... at least that is what my friend says.


----------



## MrRandom

same thing, but frostwire has no adds. and its blue


----------



## cohen

MrRandom said:


> same thing, but frostwire has no adds. and its blue


lol


----------



## G25r8cer

Exactly!! Utorrent also huh? We have some people downloading movies, games, and programs, huh?


----------



## Irishwhistle

MrRandom said:


> same thing, but frostwire has no adds. and its blue



Nope! Frostwire is like Limewire PRO and it's open source!


----------



## MrRandom

g25racer said:


> Exactly!! Utorrent also huh? We have some people downloading movies, games, and programs, huh?



pfft, no, utorrents bad.....


----------



## G25r8cer

Irishwhistle said:


> Nope! Frostwire is like Limewire PRO and it's open source!



Yup


----------



## Campo

Nevon can you send me ya background pic


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

g25racer said:


> Exactly!! Utorrent also huh? We have some people downloading movies, games, and programs, huh?



Just because he's using µtorrent, that doesn't mean he's downloading illegally.


----------



## Kesava

Irishwhistle said:
			
		

> Frostwire is like Limewire PRO and it's open source!


yes. i use it. so much better. some people might know the easy way to get limewire pro for free... but its no match to frostwire.


m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Just because he's using µtorrent, that doesn't mean he's downloading illegally.


exactly!



MrRandom said:


> pfft, no, utorrents bad.....


how so?

i usually use azureus because it looks nice... but apart from that.. utorrent has served me better.


----------



## MrRandom

i find utorrent to be one of the faster torrent applications.

and whens the last time you saw a legal torrent file other that open source?


----------



## Kesava

thats not the point. the point is its not illegal to have the program.


----------



## G25r8cer

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Just because he's using µtorrent, that doesn't mean he's downloading illegally.



Wow guys calm down! He's not the only one downloading torrents! Plus, who downloads legal stuff from torrents? Torrents are way slower than downloading straight from a server of a company. It's alright I down tor too!!


----------



## Irishwhistle

g25racer said:


> Wow guys calm down! He's not the only one downloading torrents! Plus, who downloads legal stuff from torrents? Torrents are way slower than downloading straight from a server of a company. It's alright I down tor too!!



They're not always slower... only the illegal ones. I download plenty of LEGAL torrents (open source stuff and linux distros) and they're really fast. For instance, whenever I download a Linux distro I ALWAY get a torrent if I can. The thing is, the more popular the torrent, the faster it will be, it's exactly the opposite if you download strait from a server, the more traffic, the slower. For instance, when I download Ubuntu strait from the server it's REALLY slow (it takes about 4 hours), but when I use a torrent it's more like 1 to 1 and a half hours.


----------



## Kesava

yeah i love linux torrents... for some reason they go faster. like my max download speed is 160kb/s

but when downloading a linux torrent i can get 450+kb/s


----------



## G25r8cer

Kuzba said:


> yeah i love linux torrents... for some reason they go faster. like my max download speed is 160kb/s
> 
> but when downloading a linux torrent i can get 450+kb/s



Wow, thats a really slow download speed!! The highest I have ever got is like 540kb/s and I usually get about 250-300kb/s even with crappy seeds.


----------



## Vizy

i download off torrents too. its true, u can find some good legal stuff on their.


----------



## Kesava

g25racer said:


> Wow, thats a really slow download speed!! The highest I have ever got is like 540kb/s and I usually get about 250-300kb/s even with crappy seeds.



no it isnt. i live in tasmania where the average home speed is 256 kilobit.


----------



## Kornowski

I don't have heating at the moment...


----------



## patrickv

hey kornowski, why is kobaj kneeling in mid-air (on that wallpaper) ? lol


----------



## Kesava

patrickv said:


> hey kornowski, why is kobaj kneeling in mid-air (on that wallpaper) ? lol



HAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kobaj you l33t h4x0r you.

haha

you all loook like one big happy family


----------



## thermophilis




----------



## Kornowski

patrickv said:


> hey kornowski, why is kobaj kneeling in mid-air (on that wallpaper) ? lol



Haha! I don't know why


----------



## patrickv

anyways, guys i know you're probably gonna be jealous of my new desktop, check it..





and check the hard drive space too, beat you huh ?


----------



## Gogey

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayum


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> anyways, guys i know you're probably gonna be jealous of my new desktop, check it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and check the hard drive space too, beat you huh ?



damn...thats it guys dont bother posting your screenshots here again.

is beats all ours


----------



## G25r8cer

So I guess were showing programs now!!


----------



## G25r8cer

Wrong pics. My bad


----------



## Ben

g25racer said:


> Wrong pics. My bad



Hot diggity, that taskbar is FULL!


----------



## seriousmoonlight

my desktop... i'm too lazy to put up anything else...


----------



## G25r8cer

Ben said:


> Hot diggity, that taskbar is FULL!



Yeah, thats the fullest it's ever been. The AMD was still kicking though!! I wonder what the ram usage was then? LOL


----------



## speedyink

my laptop desktop as of today


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> my laptop desktop as of today



Whats with the calvin and hobbes picture?  Slideshow?


----------



## Matt_91

Nice wallpaper speedyink, did you take it yourself?


----------



## Justin

i likes teh evo 7.


----------



## G25r8cer

I Love Evo's!!! I dont really like the new evo but here's a sexy dekstop of it.


----------



## Campo

Yeah the new one looks pretty crappy


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


> Whats with the calvin and hobbes picture?  Slideshow?



You click on it and it shows individual comic strips.  



Matt_91 said:


> Nice wallpaper speedyink, did you take it yourself?



No, I wish  I got it from interfacelift


----------



## G25r8cer

Campo said:


> Yeah the new one looks pretty crappy



Still better than nothing. But yeah i would def take an evo8 over the 9.


----------



## Ramodkk

EVO, me like twoo!


----------



## Ambushed

Our bikes on the ride I done last easter weekend.

[img=http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/6017/screenshotkp9.th.jpg]


----------



## Campo

Ambushed said:


> Our bikes on the ride I done last easter weekend.
> 
> [img=http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/6017/screenshotkp9.th.jpg]


----------



## Ambushed

Thanks, couldn't be bothered editing.


----------



## Justin

i like the front of the new EVO X. tailights need work though.

here's my new one. resized from 1024x768.

It's the Nevada Highway!


----------



## Campo

Can you link me to that pic jnskyliner34?


----------



## Justin

scroll down on this page. http://nevadamax.com/page19/wall19-2.html


----------



## Campo

thanks mate. have you got msn? add me, my thing is on my profile here


----------



## Justin

Campo said:


> thanks mate. have you got msn? add me, my thing is on my profile here




nope. i only have xfire, yahoo messenger and google talk. i'm on xfire most of the time.


----------



## Campo

Matt_91 said:


> Nice wallpaper speedyink, did you take it yourself?


send??


----------



## Shane

My update:


----------



## patrickv

here's mine,i haven't posted in quite a while, Fresh out the FREEZER.  just reformatted yesterday, so most programs hasn't been installed yet


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> here's mine,i haven't posted in quite a while, Fresh out the FREEZER.  just reformatted yesterday, so most programs hasn't been installed yet



i dont see it mate


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> i dont see it mate



?? don't see what ?


----------



## G25r8cer

It wouldnt load for me either then but, now it does.


----------



## Shane

g25racer said:


> It wouldnt load for me either then but, now it does.



yeah your screenshot wasnt showing when you posted it back then Patrick...it is now though


----------



## Step

My Desktop.


----------



## cohen

Here is my latest


----------



## Kornowski

Oooooh Yeah!


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice man! Here's my "oh yeah"


----------



## Kornowski

Very Nice, Omar! "Oooooh Yeah!" 

We should make a club, You get in if you've got <35c idle temps with Core Temp


----------



## G25r8cer

The latest temps for me with 5200+ and xfx 8600gt xxx zalman! 
Hey vk3fcll, you tried booting off usb yet?


----------



## Kornowski

Oooh, A new audition to the club!


----------



## G25r8cer

Thanks!


----------



## klinkacheck

Just got a new CPU cooler and rewired my computer, here is my temps.


----------



## G25r8cer

Is that stardock or something?


----------



## klinkacheck

g25racer said:


> Is that stardock or something?



yeah


----------



## Ambushed

Update


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Irishwhistle

Can't get enough of *HAMMY!!!!!!!!!!*  lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

Why not "Break" someone's LCD for April Fools Day?


----------



## _simon_

Haven't done one of these for ages, so here we go. Scaled down from 1680x1050


----------



## HumanMage

Not much change from last time, just a background switch.


----------



## Shane

First screenshot from upgrading to x64


----------



## G25r8cer

Whats nHancer?


----------



## Shane

nHancer tweaks your gfx card settings for diffrent games,Mines tweaked for COD4 to get more performance 

http://www.nhancer.com/


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## G25r8cer

Nevakonaza said:


> nHancer tweaks your gfx card settings for diffrent games,Mines tweaked for COD4 to get more performance
> 
> http://www.nhancer.com/



Gotcha!! Thanks for the link. I might try it out. I really just use rivatuner and nvidia control panel.


----------



## Shane

Irishwhistle said:


>



Nice!!!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here be another:


----------



## Irishwhistle

*WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Justin

Alfa Romeo 8C Spider


----------



## MBGraphics

Here's mine, havnt done one of these in a long time


----------



## vroom_skies

Heres mine:






Bob


----------



## Ramodkk

Back to XP!


----------



## MBGraphics

Alienware eh? 

vroom skies-Did you take that photo?

Here's another from me


----------



## Kornowski

Great Photo, Mike!


----------



## voyagerfan99

One of my many amazing airplane wallpapers courtesy of airliners.Net


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Very Nice, Omar! "Oooooh Yeah!"
> 
> We should make a club, You get in if you've got <35c idle temps with Core Temp



We should! The motto: "Oooooh Yeah!"


----------



## MBGraphics

Thanks kornowski, I took that one and the one I posted before at the Good Guys Classic Auto Show in Del Mar California last weekend. I have a ton 

Im still working on puttin matching boarders and my M.B.Photography logo in there
you can see my other shots if you want here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mb-photography/

thats a neat shot voyager


----------



## Ramodkk

I just switched, again!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have that wallpaper.


----------



## vroom_skies

MBGraphics said:


> Alienware eh?
> 
> vroom skies-Did you take that photo?
> 
> Here's another from me



That one I didn't.
 I rarely use my shots as backgrounds. However, I know of a few people that are using my shots as backgrounds, which is a strange thought lol .

Killer shot you have there.

Bob


----------



## MBGraphics

Haha, I know what you mean Bob, and thank you 
I usually dont use my shots for my backrounds either, but I sized these shots so that I could.


----------



## GSAV55

Yeah, it feels kind of awkward to do...


----------



## patrickv

Irishwhistle said:


> *WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*OH NOES*
*YOU DON'T SAY *


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> We should! The motto: "Oooooh Yeah!"



Yeah, Totally man! 



MBGraphics said:


> Thanks kornowski, I took that one and the one I posted before at the Good Guys Classic Auto Show in Del Mar California last weekend. I have a ton
> 
> Im still working on puttin matching boarders and my M.B.Photography logo in there
> you can see my other shots if you want here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mb-photography/
> 
> thats a neat shot voyager



They're great! I really like the Hockey ones! 

You know on some of the car shots, the background is blurred, is that done with your aperture, or is it done in Photoshop?


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> You know on some of the car shots, the background is blurred, is that done with your aperture, or is it done in Photoshop?



I know man! That looks SiCk!!


----------



## patrickv

haven't posted in here for quite a while, here's mine, same as usual


----------



## MBGraphics

The only photo's I actually blurred stuff out, was in the red Camero shot with the boarder around it (because the purple trailer in the background was very distracting as well as the 3 guys standing behind the car. And then the green truck with redish orange flames with the boarder. Those are the only 2 photo's I blurred the background on. If you go back a page or two, you can see both of those photo's without the blurred background and boarders.

And thank you for the complements 

That one is pretty neat patrikv 

I'll be going to another huge autoshow during the summer, so I should have some killer shots since I know now what to do and what I need to do to make these better. Hofully I will get to go to one before that, but if not oh well.

Here's another, much more "plain" but I liked how it turned out


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> *OH NOES*
> *YOU DON'T SAY *



OH YES I DO SAY!  (sort of... it's called vmware) *HARHAR! *

(you can tell I'm Apple crazy when you notice that I'm using LUCIDIA CONSOLE font!!!!!!!) EEK!  lol


----------



## G25r8cer

Just installed RocketDock last night and tried it out. It's alright but I dont really use it much. It's mainly there for looks!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I prefer ObjectDock over RocketDock.


----------



## Shane




----------



## GSAV55

wow, thats an awesome background


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## patrickv

Irishwhistle said:


> OH YES I DO SAY!  (sort of... it's called vmware) *HARHAR! *
> 
> (you can tell I'm Apple crazy when you notice that I'm using LUCIDIA CONSOLE font!!!!!!!) EEK!  lol



ah come on, i thought you were running it on your physical hardware 
tell me when you've actually installed it on your hardware and not a VM


----------



## Ramodkk

Wait, Vista takes 980MB of RAM idling?


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Wait, Vista takes 980MB of RAM idling?



Uh Hu... lol


----------



## Ramodkk

Didn't know that 

*whispers* check my Scary Pictures Thread in Photo Section *whispers*


----------



## Shane

GSAV55 said:


> wow, thats an awesome background


Thanks,I got it off Interfacelift 

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/index.php?sort=date

Iron gate 



Kornowski said:


>



nice danny,where did you get that cpu meter from...the one under your memo with 2.8Ghz on?


----------



## MightyKing




----------



## Shane

MightyKing said:


>



Nice! a fellow GTA fan i see....cant wait for the new one


----------



## G25r8cer

voyagerfan99 said:


> I prefer ObjectDock over RocketDock.




Have not tried that one out yet but I might!


----------



## G25r8cer

Now I have something to show off. LOL


----------



## MBGraphics

What the....

what is that?


----------



## G25r8cer

MBGraphics said:


> What the....
> 
> what is that?



Its a cool little program! Here it is. It was kinda hard to find!

http://www.kltforums.net/?showtopic=12118&st=0


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## G25r8cer

Oh! Here's the other side of my cube desktop!


----------



## speedyink

Damn, love that cube thing.  I'll have to download it when I get home


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> ah come on, i thought you were running it on your physical hardware
> tell me when you've actually installed it on your hardware and not a VM



Unfortunately I never will... at least in the near future. My rig doesn't support SSE2.


----------



## G25r8cer

speedyink said:


> Damn, love that cube thing.  I'll have to download it when I get home



The amazing thing is that it doesnt rob your cpu or ram!! I cant wait until I get another hdd this weekend and I am going to be running a virtual machine with vmware player!!


----------



## Ramodkk

Is that little big purty shiny cube for Vista only?


----------



## G25r8cer

ramodkk said:


> Is that little big purty shiny cube for Vista only?



Nope It works for just about every windows! I think


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Thanks,I got it off Interfacelift
> 
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/index.php?sort=date
> 
> Iron gate
> 
> 
> 
> nice danny,where did you get that cpu meter from...the one under your memo with 2.8Ghz on?



I just searched for it in the extra gadgets thing... it's called;

CPU Meter!


----------



## MightyKing

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice! a fellow GTA fan i see....cant wait for the new one



 yep, i cant wait either


----------



## MightyKing

Wow i love this thing haha pretty cool, doesnt take much ram either


----------



## G25r8cer

Here's a different program that I found and it allows you to use 6 desktops instead of 4!! Here's a link and a pic!!

http://www.cubedesktop.com/


----------



## MightyKing

Hahaha, this just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Kill Bill

g25racer said:


> Here's a different program that I found and it allows you to use 6 desktops instead of 4!! Here's a link and a pic!!
> 
> http://www.cubedesktop.com/



Cool does it work on leopard.


----------



## G25r8cer

MightyKing said:


> Hahaha, this just keeps getting better and better.



Right!!


----------



## cohen

I can do this  Like vista

But i use windows XP Pro 

It's a program called Winflip 





:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thanks Dude! I've been looking for something like that.


----------



## cohen

voyagerfan99 said:


> Thanks Dude! I've been looking for something like that.


----------



## Shadowhunter




----------



## G25r8cer

Another Vista wannabe!!


----------



## voyagerfan99

g25racer said:


> Another Vista wannabe!!



I got over that. I had Vista Inspirat installed for a long time. Now I'm using Crystal Clear from CrystalXP.net. I got sick of the black.


----------



## G25r8cer

I found out some cool new things on that program! Push F7 for the grid look and F8 for the stairs look. You can scroll through the stairs looking one so it looks like the album switcher on itunes. Its kinda cool!


----------



## _simon_

Nice but not sure it's worth the money. Compiz under linux does a lot more and it's free.


----------



## MightyKing

Here are some pics of all the possible views in CubeDesktop 1.3

3D Cube




3D Desktop Explorer





3D Desktop Flip





3D Desktop Carousel





3D Desktop Roll





Hope yall enjoy


----------



## G25r8cer

Thanks for sharing those!


----------



## lovely?

i took a picture from GOW and made it into a desktop. i rather like it.


----------



## MightyKing

g25racer said:


> Thanks for sharing those!



 No problem, I'm using it officially now


----------



## G25r8cer

MightyKing said:


> No problem, I'm using it officially now



Sweet!! Me too. Vista just got a whole lot better!


----------



## Shane




----------



## voyagerfan99

I use Wallpaper Master, so my wallpaper changes every time I log on. Today's happens to be another great airplane shot from Airliners.net.


----------



## HumanMage

Heres my most recent...I like cityscapes.


----------



## G25r8cer

XP with a theme? Kinda a weird start bar there!


----------



## G25r8cer

^^^ To voyagerfan99


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's the Crystal Clear Bricko Pack from CrystalXP.net. they also have a really nice Vista Theme. I've tried all four BrickoPakcs out, and I like Vista Inspirat 2 and Crystal Clear the best.

The great thing about these themes is you don't need to patch your signature file. It does everything automatically. It also comes with YZ's Toolbar, UberIcons, and RocketDock. (Though I prefer ObjectDock to Rocketdock)


----------



## G25r8cer

The thing is I dont really trust themes that much as if you screw up it almost always results in a re-install. Maybe i'll try them out on a virtual machine when my new hdd comes in though. I hate waiting for parts to come in!! Although I cant complain with newegg and tigerdirect as they are both very good with shipping!!


----------



## voyagerfan99

With Bricko Packs, they create a restore point, so it's rare that your theme change may screw up your windows install. Still, the Virtual Machine idea is good.

I hate waiting for parts to come as well. I'm too antsy.


----------



## G25r8cer

voyagerfan99 said:


> With Bricko Packs, they create a restore point, so it's rare that your theme change may screw up your windows install. Still, the Virtual Machine idea is good.
> 
> I hate waiting for parts to come as well. I'm too antsy.



I think im going to try out Vmware's player to do the virtual machine! Has anyone tried it yet? I think im going to run vista ultimate 64bit, xp pro, and another xp pro and do some themes on it. I cant wait to get my hdd b/c my 320gb is full.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've only used Microsoft's virtual machine. Sorry.


----------



## G25r8cer

I was reading that the virtual machine 2007 is only specified for vista ultimate, is that right? If it will work on home premium then i might try it.


----------



## MightyKing

g25racer said:


> Sweet!! Me too. Vista just got a whole lot better!



Yeah, CubeDesktop (full) and the ObjectDock programs made my day better  its so fun and stylish


----------



## deveritt

how do i paste my desktop image onto here??? 

thanks


----------



## Vizy

deveritt said:


> how do i paste my desktop image onto here???
> 
> thanks



close all ur open windows and press 
*alt+printscreen* 

this would copy a img to ur clipboard and then u go to paint, paste it save it then upload it to photobucket.


----------



## Shane

Update


----------



## cohen

Vizy93 said:


> close all ur open windows and press
> *alt+printscreen*
> 
> this would copy a img to ur clipboard and then u go to paint, paste it save it then upload it to photobucket.



you don't have to hit alt 

but you can just hit *printscreen*

also you can upload it to - http://www.freeimagehosting.net


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hey Neva are your icons big enough?


----------



## Shane

thought i would rename the icons but put nothing there and make them bigger.

i now know why danny aka kornowski has his big.

they look alot better


----------



## Justin

HAWT!


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> HAWT!



you can say that again


----------



## patrickv

mine for the moment


----------



## SDMorris

Scaled from 1680x1050


----------



## Shane

SDMorris said:


> Scaled from 1680x1050



sir where did you get that nice speedfan icon from?

i hate thw swfault one its horrible.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> thought i would rename the icons but put nothing there and make them bigger.
> 
> i now know why danny aka kornowski has his big.
> 
> they look alot better



Yeah! 
Join the club!


----------



## SDMorris

Nevakonaza, I just downloaded the new BETA version of speedfan and that came with it 






Blarin that music!


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Sir Travis D

Nice Kornowski, and congrats on the 10,000th post. I missed it


----------



## Motoxrdude




----------



## Ben

An update that I haven't posted in a while:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Motoxrdude said:


>



Woo! woo!  Ubuntoo!  Is that Hardy?


----------



## cohen

g25racer said:


> Another Vista wannabe!!



Well... it makes us look like we have vista to our friends


----------



## cohen

*My Update*

The pic was taken by me and i reversed the car onto the Grass  - Freshly washed as well.









The thumbnail version is bigger - Click on it to view bigger pic.


----------



## Kornowski

Sir Travis D said:


> Nice Kornowski, and congrats on the 10,000th post. I missed it



Thanks man!


----------



## cohen

Speaking of post i'm 110 or something on the leaderboard and storming through


----------



## VoyagerBoy

Cool thread!


----------



## Ben




----------



## Shane

Ben said:


>



dude nice wallpaper.

where you get yours from?


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> dude nice wallpaper.
> 
> where you get yours from?



I took the picture   I'm guessing you want it?

I have more like it...


----------



## royalmarine

here's mine. nothing impressive at all.


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Motoxrdude

Irishwhistle said:


> Woo! woo!  Ubuntoo!  Is that Hardy?



Nope, that would be ubuntu edgy. Gotta love the old and stable


----------



## Irishwhistle

Motoxrdude said:


> Nope, that would be ubuntu edgy. Gotta love the old and stable



Ick! You gotta upgrade man.  Have you seen the kool new Hardy look? Look up.  OK... not really...  It's the ugliest OS in existence without tweaking.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Heh, yeah i have tried it. My laptop hates linux and I had to do some major tweaking to get everything to work just right. IE recompiling drivers into the kernal, changing modules, etc. I have been keeping up with all the new software and upgrades by compiling it myself. Like the saying goes, if it aint broken, don't fix it. It's been running for about 6 months right now and it's been perfectly stable and still just as fast as the day i installed it.


----------



## Laptop

http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/1821/printscreeenmw1.jpg

this is my desktop..HOW IS THAT...not very khool, in it?


----------



## Respital

Ben said:


> I took the picture   I'm guessing you want it?
> 
> I have more like it...



Wow nice!
I'd like it too.
Mind posting a link?


----------



## Jet

My new OS X 10.4 theme:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Laptop said:


> http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/1821/printscreeenmw1.jpg
> 
> this is my desktop..HOW IS THAT...not very khool, in it?



Oh! It's amazing!


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's my current one, desktop courtesy by me


----------



## royalmarine

Jet said:


> My new OS X 10.4 theme:



anyone else notice the "sex" folder?


----------



## Asterix

Nevakonaza said:


> Update
> 
> http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b125/shaneathome/Dwm2008-04-2020-29-18-59.jpg



Would you be happy to share your wallpaper, pretty please?


----------



## cohen

i'll have to update mine cause i just installed SP3 and i can't use my vista theme


----------



## patrickv

here's mine for today


----------



## Jet

royalmarine said:


> anyone else notice the "sex" folder?



If you really want to know, it says "8ex." It's my code for "8GB Exchange." Since I'm on OS X, I have to have some FAT32 space on my thumbdrive if I want to get anything over to some XP/Vista computer, and 8GB of FAT is both 1. really slow, and 2. it takes up all my processor when transfering files. Not fun. 

And, if you want to know, there's not a single piece of porn crap on my computer or drives.


----------



## f.i.t.h




----------



## Shane

Asterix said:


> Would you be happy to share your wallpaper, pretty please?



yes sir i will,il find it out for you and send a pm


----------



## cohen

vk3fcll said:


> i'll have to update mine cause i just installed SP3 and i can't use my vista theme



i uninstalled SP3 this morning because it was bogging down my system....


----------



## Vizy

vk3fcll said:


> i uninstalled SP3 this morning because it was bogging down my system....



i thought it was supposed to make the system quicker


----------



## cohen

Vizy93 said:


> i thought it was supposed to make the system quicker



nope it bogged my system down...


----------



## f.i.t.h

vk3fcll said:


> nope it bogged my system down...


Did the same to one of my computers.


----------



## Asterix

Nevakonaza said:


> yes sir i will,il find it out for you and send a pm


Thank you. I don't think I have access to the PM system yet.


----------



## Shane

ahh sorry yeah here it is

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1552

select your screen size  that site has loads of nice ones added daily.


----------



## Asterix

Nevakonaza said:


> ahh sorry yeah here it is
> 
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1552
> 
> select your screen size  that site has loads of nice ones added daily.


Thanks. It's a gorgeous wallpaper. I've been on that site before but there are too many!


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Motoxrdude

Gotta say, i love that theme irishwhistle. Almost makes me want to reinstall ubuntu, lol.


----------



## royalmarine

Jet said:


> If you really want to know, it says "8ex." It's my code for "8GB Exchange." Since I'm on OS X, I have to have some FAT32 space on my thumbdrive if I want to get anything over to some XP/Vista computer, and 8GB of FAT is both 1. really slow, and 2. it takes up all my processor when transfering files. Not fun.
> 
> And, if you want to know, there's not a single piece of porn crap on my computer or drives.



lol i know. i saw the 8. just had to point it out


----------



## Shane

Latest:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Motoxrdude said:


> Gotta say, i love that theme irishwhistle. Almost makes me want to reinstall ubuntu, lol.



 Thanks. 







Latest desktop... new theme... this time it's a port of a shapeshifter theme.


----------



## Vizy

Reinstalled windows yesterday  Computer is zooming fast


----------



## G25r8cer

Heres the latest! Im still looking for that "right" wallpaper for everything to blend good!


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yeah, finally running linux again.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Motoxrdude said:


> Yeah, finally running linux again.



What an ugly theme.  lol


----------



## G25r8cer

Irishwhistle said:


> What an ugly theme.  lol



Thats what I was thinking!


----------



## cohen

*Love it*



Vizy93 said:


> Reinstalled windows yesterday  Computer is zooming fast



i like that theme  Might use to be that, what is the theme in the dock??


----------



## Vizy

cohen said:


> i like that theme  Might use to be that, what is the theme in the dock??



it's object dock and the theme is vector cell, it's more of the skin 

the wall paper is 'birth of europa????' on interfacelift.


----------



## cohen

Vizy93 said:


> it's object dock and the theme is vector cell, it's more of the skin
> 
> the wall paper is 'birth of europa????' on interfacelift.



cool...


----------



## fatdragon

Motoxrdude said:


> Yeah, finally running linux again.



that doesn't look ugly looks cool


----------



## x-eagle




----------



## voyagerfan99

Can your dock be any bigger?


----------



## G25r8cer

Right


----------



## Vizy

fatdragon said:


> that doesn't look ugly looks cool



looks....mysterious???


----------



## x-eagle

voyagerfan99 said:


> Can your dock be any bigger?



narw


----------



## voyagerfan99

x-eagle said:


> narw



Is your pickup line "Let's go back to my place so you can see the size of my *DOCK*?


----------



## x-eagle

voyagerfan99 said:


> Is your pickup line "Let's go back to my place so you can see the size of my *DOCK*?



might be


----------



## Timo

That made me laugh xD

Clicky, it's quite big.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Timo said:


> That made me laugh xD
> 
> Clicky, it's quite big.



Welcome! 

My Uncle is a Harley fan!


----------



## epidemik

x-eagle said:


> narw



lol, my dock is empty, i just use spotlight to find applications

Lol, contrasting desktop: You have huge icons and a tiny dock


----------



## x-eagle

lol yeah iv changed it all now i just got use to it like that lol no need for so many apps on dock now that iv got use to using quicksilver


----------



## Shane

My Update


----------



## PabloTeK

On my new HDD.


----------



## irsmart

Here's mine. Windows XP Home and some other theme (the default themes were annoying me). Normally, I quit explorer and only use Safari when I am on the internet, but today I decided to use Firefox. For another screenshot of the interface, look at http://i28.tinypic.com/10r1ctl.jpg .

It is complete with a black Mac OS X cursor.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^^^ Pablotek 

 I have that same background! LOL


----------



## cohen

PabloTeK said:


>



1. - What is the OS??? looks like XP...
2. - If it is XP what is the theme???


----------



## PabloTeK

It's XP with the Alienware AlienGuise theme Xenomorph added, you can get the pack from here: http://www.alienware.com/intro_pages/invader.aspx


----------



## cohen

PabloTeK said:


> It's XP with the Alienware AlienGuise theme Xenomorph added, you can get the pack from here: http://www.alienware.com/intro_pages/invader.aspx



Awesome - thanks.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

hey whats a good site to get some vista themes or object docks?


----------



## Irishwhistle

fatdragon said:


> that doesn't look ugly looks cool



Somehow I fail to see the coolness...


----------



## cohen

fatal1ty_fan said:


> hey whats a good site to get some vista themes or object docks?



google it


----------



## Connor.S

just installed AlienGUIse. thought it was a pretty cool thing and had some cool themes.

does it slow the comp down in any way?


----------



## Justin

here's from my new laptop.


----------



## Ben

Mine at the moment


----------



## lovely?

Ben said:


> Mine at the moment



the desktop isnt as great as some you've had, but its pretty tranquil.


----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 - Where did you get the from???


----------



## Justin

cohen said:


> jnskyliner34 - Where did you get the from???



www.wallpapergarage.com 

they've got the best car wallpapers i've ever seen there.


----------



## thorpef1

cohen said:


> very nice pic... my brother loves cars and that is one nice car!!!!
> 
> where do you get the pics from???



im glad you like it
that is the HSV coupe 60.
i got that image from the HSV web site, they have heaps of miltimedia and images for your computer.

you can get other images from supercars.net


----------



## Ben

lovely? said:


> the desktop isnt as great as some you've had, but its pretty tranquil.



I don't know, I took the picture, so thats got to count for something  I'm searching for something different though...a new original wallpaper. And I need an update on the theme. Should keep me busy for a while...


----------



## Ramodkk

Don't listen to him Ben  that pic is great!


----------



## Justin

new wallpaper! 

Shelby Mustang GT500


----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 said:


> www.wallpapergarage.com
> 
> they've got the best car wallpapers i've ever seen there.



Thanks



thorpef1 said:


> im glad you like it
> that is the HSV coupe 60.
> i got that image from the HSV web site, they have heaps of miltimedia and images for your computer.
> 
> you can get other images from supercars.net



My dad is going to get the HSV Clubsport Grey - I'm going to post an update of my desktop in a mine.. i just need to take the image and upload it.... and resize it...


----------



## Shane

My update


----------



## patrickv

for some reasons my OS looks so much like leopard !!


----------



## speedyink

I like your speedy 490mhz core 2 duo


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> I like your speedy 490mhz core 2 duo



Haha! That's awesome!


----------



## Dazzeerr




----------



## Kornowski




----------



## MBGraphics

^^I used to get that all the time!!! 
never quite understood what it meant or how to get rid of it, so i stopped shutting down my comp and now i just put it on stand-by


----------



## codeman0013

Kornowski said:


>


 

Hahah we actually set this as the background and hid the icons on a bunch of pc's at school last year in my lab before graduation some people got it some didnt lol..


----------



## Justin

lol^

i'm surprised this thread isn't stickied.


----------



## Ben

Just formatted the hard drive and installed a fresh copy of Winders XP


----------



## patrickv

hello am a MAC !





woops sowwy bout that was talking to my girl !! hihi


----------



## Justin

ZONDA!


----------



## Kill Bill

On my 17'' Matte 2.5GHz C2D,2GB,8600M GT 512mb,250GB MacBook Pro And the Car has a place in my heart.


----------



## elmer91

here is the current one, followed by a two past ones.


----------



## Justin

ahahaha! that's my pic, on the first one!


----------



## elmer91

jnskyliner34 said:


> ahahaha! that's my pic, on the first one!



lol, you dont say? what do you think of the "makeover" of the pic?


----------



## koviktir

I usually switch between this one (my favorite) or a gray-themed layout that I made and has a pretty cool tribal wallpaper.


----------



## G25r8cer

A cool vista wallpaper that I found when searching through my wallpaper folder.


----------



## Justin

elmer91 said:


> lol, you dont say? what do you think of the "makeover" of the pic?



its awesome dude!


----------



## elmer91

jnskyliner34 said:


> its awesome dude!



thanks, very simply done, warming filter through photoshop, and messed with the contrast.


----------



## Vizy

changed a bit:


----------



## patrickv

latest


----------



## Shane

very nice Patrick 

heres my latest,ive gave up on Vista.






i cant believe how fast Xp runs with 3gb of ram  its only using 215mb idle 

im probably going to theme it later,as Xp looks dull as it is but i prefer the reliability over looks.


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> i cant believe how fast Xp runs with 3gb of ram  its only using 215mb idle
> im probably going to theme it later,as Xp looks dull as it is but i prefer the reliability over looks.



someone was quick to change, tired of BSOD ? lol, here's mine :




kill kill kill !!!


----------



## Shane

yup its wierd,ive been running vista for months without any problems realy then all of a sudden nothing but chaos with errors bsod so i just couldnt be bothred with it.

i have not got time so i installed Xp again 

STOP SHOWING OFF YOUR OSX  !!!!!!


----------



## tlarkin

Nevakonaza said:


> STOP SHOWING OFF YOUR OSX  !!!!!!



NEVER!


----------



## patrickv

tlarkin said:


> NEVER!



hey tlarkin, exposee ?





might as well create a Mac gallery !!


----------



## tlarkin

patrickv-

Dude, I can't live with out expose these days.  It is the bombdiggity!


----------



## Calibretto




----------



## elmer91

Calibretto said:


>



cool background. guessing you have dual monitors judging by the length?


----------



## Calibretto

elmer91 said:


> cool background. guessing you have dual monitors judging by the length?



Yup. Both running at 1280x1024. Those are all Paul Reed Smith Guitars BTW


----------



## elmer91

Calibretto said:


> Yup. Both running at 1280x1024. Those are all Paul Reed Smith Guitars BTW



cool. i would love to run double, but dont have the room, and dont think my computer could handle it.


----------



## Kornowski

Nice Craig! You sure like PRS' eh!


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> Nice Craig! You sure like PRS' eh!



Yeah! Anything else just doesn't cut it for me


----------



## voyagerfan99

Here's today's wallpaper:


----------



## jsen

im so jealous of these lol
i used to have a maze of icons though 
cant wait till i get my new computer so it doesnt take 7 minutes to boot up my computer..


----------



## mach8ter

MY god, that computer must be very slow starting up and shutting down.  Must have nearly 100 processes.


----------



## voyagerfan99

And in case anyone is wondering, those are three different hard drives Rainmeter is watching. I don't care for multiple partitions on a drive.


----------



## YaDude

Here is mine.


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> Yeah! Anything else just doesn't cut it for me



Haha! Ibanez FTW


----------



## lovely?

i just kicked too much ass in this game to not set it as my background, it was amazing. (I've done better, but definitely not on wet works)


----------



## HumanMage

I haven't changed much desktop wise, aside from getting back into World of Warcraft.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have that one on my computer somewhere too Human!


----------



## Justin




----------



## patrickv

jnskyliner34 said:


>



man you really are addicted to skylines huh ?


----------



## Justin

yup! 

actually, the first thing i really loved about the car was just it's engine. the RB26DETT, it's my username on another forum. (TDU-Central) 

LOVE THAT CAR TO BITS!


----------



## Kornowski

Do iPod Wallpapers count?


----------



## MBGraphics

now im jelious 
ive always wanted one of thos ipod touches since they came out..which one is it? 8,16 or 32?


----------



## Kornowski

MBGraphics said:


> now im jelious
> ive always wanted one of thos ipod touches since they came out..which one is it? 8,16 or 32?



 
It's the 8GB Version, I find it's enough for me...


----------



## hpi

Haven`t posted one in a while so here we go :


----------



## Shane

Back on Xp atm,i will go back to Vista eventualy but right now i cant be bothred


----------



## Justin

Korn! How'd you take a screenshot of your iPod Touch?

We got the same 8gb models! Haha! Yeah, it's enough. 16gb was too expensive for me.


----------



## Kornowski

jnskyliner34 said:


> Korn! How'd you take a screenshot of your iPod Touch?
> 
> We got the same 8gb models! Haha! Yeah, it's enough. 16gb was too expensive for me.



A program called 'Capture' search for it in, Installer 

You'll need to SSH your iPod to get the pictures off it though, Touch FTW!


----------



## Rambo




----------



## voyagerfan99

iPod touch FTW!  I love mine!


----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


>



what version is that Rambo? Kalyway?


and before all you wanna be mods come here saying its against the rules to ask that its not!!!!!

i ask what version not where to d/l it


----------



## voyagerfan99

My wallpaper for today (And my windows 98SE virtual on the right for shartz and giggles )


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> what version is that Rambo? Kalyway?
> 
> 
> and before all you wanna be mods come here saying its against the rules to ask that its not!!!!!
> 
> i ask what version not where to d/l it



Lol...

It's iATKOS v1.0ir2. It's the only leopard image that boots up, installs and works without any problems whatsoever (apart from the old JaS 10.4.3 Tiger image). Bear in mind, I installed it on a GUID Partition Table (aka, not MBR) and use the PC_EFI bootloader to make everything work 100%.

If you are looking for a new version to download, have a look into Leo4allv3. It aims to provide compatibility for all PC's out there (Intel + AMD), with a wide selection of drivers during installation...


----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


> Lol...
> 
> It's iATKOS v1.0ir2. It's the only leopard image that boots up, installs and works without any problems whatsoever (apart from the old JaS 10.4.3 Tiger image). Bear in mind, I installed it on a GUID Partition Table (aka, not MBR) and use the PC_EFI bootloader to make everything work 100%.
> 
> If you are looking for a new version to download, have a look into Leo4allv3. It aims to provide compatibility for all PC's out there (Intel + AMD), with a wide selection of drivers during installation...



thankyou sir


----------



## G25r8cer

Mine for today


----------



## patrickv

Rambo said:


> Lol...
> 
> It's iATKOS v1.0ir2. It's the only leopard image that boots up, installs and works without any problems whatsoever (apart from the old JaS 10.4.3 Tiger image). Bear in mind, I installed it on a GUID Partition Table (aka, not MBR) and use the PC_EFI bootloader to make everything work 100%.
> 
> If you are looking for a new version to download, have a look into Leo4allv3. It aims to provide compatibility for all PC's out there (Intel + AMD), with a wide selection of drivers during installation...



yeah i heard about Leo4allv3, would have to find a way to get it...lol, mine works no problems though, but since you mentioned drivers i'd have a look, by the way welcome back !!


----------



## Kesava

hahhahahahhahhhah


----------



## MightyKing

lame school desktop... bored here


----------



## patrickv

spaces, all i can see is Gamemaster... crap !!


----------



## Ben

update:


----------



## Shane

Kuzba said:


> hahhahahahhahhhah



damn shes HOT!


----------



## vista4334

MightyKing said:


> lame school desktop... bored here



yours looks better then ours

remind me to send you a pick


----------



## G25r8cer

Hey Ben, What bar is that?


----------



## sherwood

Hey this is my desktop!


----------



## voyagerfan99

sherwood said:


> Hey this is my desktop!



You sir are boring.


----------



## Kesava

Nevakonaza said:


> damn shes HOT!



yes i know


----------



## G25r8cer

For sure she's hot as heck!!


----------



## Justin

this is hot as well. 

Lamborghini Reventon!


----------



## Vizy

jnskyliner34 said:


> this is hot as well.
> 
> Lamborghini Reventon!



i should slap you for not having a Nissan.


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> this is hot as well.
> 
> Lamborghini Reventon!



forget that i prefer


----------



## Kesava

yeah i know which one i would rather ride


----------



## Ambushed

Kuzba said:


> yeah i know which one i would rather ride



Always new she has "got one".


----------



## Justin

lol. chicks > cars over here eh. well, they're both guys things. 

Korn! You're not the only one here anymore who posted their iPod wallpaper!


----------



## Justin

lol. chicks > cars over here eh. well, they're both guys things. 

Korn! You're not the only one here anymore who posted their iPod wallpaper!


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! Nice man! What Email did you use, I'm guessing it's a Gmail account?


----------



## Justin

Kornowski said:


> Haha! Nice man! What Email did you use, I'm guessing it's a Gmail account?



how'd you know!? GYPSY!


----------



## Kornowski

jnskyliner34 said:


> how'd you know!? GYPSY!



Haha!  It's the only Email account that works, Hotmail doesn't


----------



## voyagerfan99

Kornowski said:


> Haha!  It's the only Email account that works, Hotmail doesn't



I have a pop mail service, and I cannot get it to work.


----------



## Kornowski

voyagerfan99 said:


> I have a pop mail service, and I cannot get it to work.



It's a little picky isn't it! I've heard there's something called 'MailCoaster' that works with Hotmail, it's a Web App apparently.


----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 said:


> lol. chicks > cars over here eh. well, they're both guys things.
> 
> Korn! You're not the only one here anymore who posted their iPod wallpaper!



AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Shane

wow that looks good,danny have you tried OSX x86? i bet you would like that


----------



## Justin

I'm bored here in the office, and a bit tired. Here's my new desktop! 

sexeh! Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione!


----------



## Laptop

http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/8725/desktopre6.jpg

The above link is my desktop and the below one is a feature of it...CHECK THIS OUT !!!

http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/572/changingjx5.jpg

(I no u already know it)


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ LOL Who doesnt know about 3D flip?


----------



## 187

hpi said:


> Haven`t posted one in a while so here we go :
> 
> [IdMG]http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/hpi_2006/desktoppic.jpg[/IMG]



Ahhhaha, that is an awesome background!


----------



## alexyu

my beautiful aero clean desktop


----------



## illryan

*the carz, my town, my desktop*


----------



## alexyu

the taskbar looks like a complex sidebar...nice


----------



## illryan

alexyu said:


> the taskbar looks like a complex sidebar...nice



yeah i had it spread out across 2 22' widescreens too! ....b4 the comp crapped out....http://www.computerforum.com/121500-comp-tech-need-help-any-ideas.html


----------



## tlarkin

messy desktop






clean desktop





Anyone have any good zombie survival desktop wallpapers?  I have been trying to find some good ones


----------



## KevinKevin




----------



## alexyu

update: time and weather around the world


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm not good at resizing these size pics, so it's a link.

p.s. Anyone know of a good screen shot program for the iPod Touch?

http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1003269sz0.jpg


----------



## Ethan3.14159

here's mine.... a little cluttered but i like it.


----------



## Ben

Ethan3.14159 said:


> here's mine.... a little cluttered but i like it.



I love that wallpaper, can you link me to it please?


----------



## Sir Travis D

mine


----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> p.s. Anyone know of a good screen shot program for the iPod Touch?



Capture. 

Korn told me about it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


> Capture.
> 
> Korn told me about it.



I tried it, but I couldn't find my pictures. (I'm using the iPhone Browser, but I don't see where the screen shots are saved)


----------



## Irishwhistle

Who needs icons?


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's my current desktop


----------



## voyagerfan99

Following Ramodkk:


----------



## Kornowski

voyagerfan99 said:


> I tried it, but I couldn't find my pictures. (I'm using the iPhone Browser, but I don't see where the screen shots are saved)



I don't think you can add / remove files with iPhone Browser, Use WinSCP to SSH your iPod.

They're in Media folder I think...


----------



## MrDave3D

Here is mine.






This is just on my Laptop,Also if you look further to the right you see a nother screen,That is because i am running two screen's.

Dave


----------



## voyagerfan99

Aha! I got it! (I can use iPhone Browser - I just couldn't find the right folder: Var>Mobile>Media>DCIM>100Apple)






And there goes the lightning!

I don't have a UPS, so I'm gone.
PEACE OUT!


----------



## Irishwhistle

voyagerfan99 said:


> Aha! I got it! (I can use iPhone Browser - I just couldn't find the right folder: Var>Mobile>Media>DCIM>100Apple)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there goes the lightning!
> 
> I don't have a UPS, so I'm gone.
> PEACE OUT!




What have you done?! It looks like..... [email protected]!!!!!!!!!  lol


----------



## Justin

hahaha! that's awesome! what does that start button do?


----------



## voyagerfan99

The start button is actually the address book.

The only issue I've seen so far with that theme is that I have to use a little more force to tap certain things (all-day slider and ending time on the calender, and the T and G keys when I'm using Safari.) I like the theme too much to have it bother me. I'll get over it after a while and change it.


----------



## Shane

Latest


----------



## Justin




----------



## Shane

very nice!

where you get your wallpapers from?


----------



## Justin

www.wallpapergarage.com
www.widescreeners.com
www.tuninglinx.com
www.carwalls.com


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> www.wallpapergarage.com
> www.widescreeners.com
> www.tuninglinx.com
> www.carwalls.com



Nice thankyou!


----------



## Justin

no problemo.


----------



## Irishwhistle

jnskyliner34 said:


>


 
Odly placed icons ahoy! I had to catch that before Ben did. 

bwy, your batter is almost dead.


----------



## MrDave3D

MrDave3D said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just on my Laptop,Also if you look further to the right you see a nother screen,That is because i am running two screen's.
> 
> Dave



Changed my background


----------



## alexyu

MrDave3D said:


> Changed my background


looked better before


----------



## Apd904

Dumb question but how do i take a pic of my desktop so i can put it on here? =/


----------



## Irishwhistle

Apd904 said:


> Dumb question but how do i take a pic of my desktop so i can put it on here? =/



Hit the PrtScrn key (upper-left-hand corner of keyboard), open Paint, right-click paste and save the file.


----------



## SIMP

Yo


----------



## Francisck

This is my old laptop that I have been using because I broke the screen on the new one.






What do you guys think?

Best Regards,
Francisco


----------



## Apd904

Of course....=P Here we go:


----------



## Justin

Irishwhistle said:


> Odly placed icons ahoy! I had to catch that before Ben did.
> 
> bwy, your batter is almost dead.



rofl. haha badly placed huh

well on the left is the essential stuff, the top is where the multimedia stuff are, on the right is the music/ipod stuff, bottom right is internet stuff, and the bottom center is the EVIL stuff! 

lol @ the batt


----------



## theasian100

i don't have vista i want it but can't afford it LOL


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Now that's a bit of contrast+saturation in there!!


----------



## Shane




----------



## Kornowski

Here be mine;


----------



## connersdad19

very nice


----------



## Shane

connersdad19 said:


> very nice



hey hey care to post a screenshot of yours? 

btw a bit late but welcome to CF!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Neva and Korn have both very nice backgrounds!

I think I need to find an ATI one to go with my X1650!


----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> Neva and Korn have both very nice backgrounds!
> 
> I think I need to find an ATI one to go with my X1650!



psssh. Intel GMA 950 FTL!!!


----------



## Justin

bump. hehe

sexeh 8C Competizione!


----------



## Shane




----------



## Justin

*drool*

that's the golf with the mahoosive engine? v12?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Here's today's wallpaper.


----------



## cohen

voyagerfan99 said:
			
		

> Here's today's wallpaper



You have a daily wallpaper???

And how do you create the log off, shut down, reboot shortcuts???


----------



## Ishval

cohen said:


> You have a daily wallpaper???
> 
> And how do you create the log off, shut down, reboot shortcuts???



Here you go!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-the-shutdown-icon-on-your-desktop-and-others./

An awesome guide with pictures!!

-Kobe


----------



## cohen

*Awesome!!! Thanks!!!*



Ishval said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-the-shutdown-icon-on-your-desktop-and-others./
> 
> An awesome guide with pictures!!
> 
> -Kobe



Thanks i'll do it when i get home. THANKS!!!


----------



## Ishval

cohen said:


> Thanks i'll do it when i get home. THANKS!!!



Your welcome Cohen!


----------



## tlarkin

Voyager,

Why do you have a reboot short cut on your desktop?  How often do you need to reboot your system?


----------



## cohen

tlarkin said:


> Voyager,
> 
> Why do you have a reboot short cut on your desktop?  How often do you need to reboot your system?



because it is a lot easier, lol... and just cause you can


----------



## tlarkin

cohen said:


> because it is a lot easier, lol... and just cause you can



Maybe I am old school, but to me keyboard short cuts are always the fastest way to logging in/out or shutting down or rebooting.


----------



## Ishval

tlarkin said:


> Maybe I am old school, but to me keyboard short cuts are always the fastest way to logging in/out or shutting down or rebooting.



I must agree with you sir. I prefer to keep my desktop completely icon free. 

-Kobe


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have too many wallpapers that I like and I cannot stand just one for a certain amount of time. So, to solve that, I use Wallpaper Master. I direct it to where I save my wallpapers and set it to switch wallpaper on every boot.

I don't reboot the machine often, or log off, but I use the shut down icon a lot. They just save time from having to go into the start menu and hit shutdown. Besides, I use the Windows 2000 log on, so you have to drop the menu down to select what you want.


----------



## tlarkin

voyagerfan99 said:


> I have too many wallpapers that I like and I cannot stand just one for a certain amount of time. So, to solve that, I use Wallpaper Master. I direct it to where I save my wallpapers and set it to switch wallpaper on every boot.
> 
> I don't reboot the machine often, or log off, but I use the shut down icon a lot. They just save time from having to go into the start menu and hit shutdown. Besides, I use the Windows 2000 log on, so you have to drop the menu down to select what you want.



alt + F4 to bring up the shutdown menu, alt + U to shut down.  Takes .0002 nano seconds for me to do that (that was a hyperbole if you didn't catch that).


----------



## Apd904

voyager, what's that program on the far right?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Rainmeter.

It monitors storage space on up to 5 drives (as long as they are C,D,E,F, and G)along with memory usage (virtual and physical) and network activity.
It also has a thing for the weather (It only has New York, Tamere, Tokyo, and London) and a news ticker. The other version of the main window on the right is a small bar that uses pie charts for drive usage.
Finally, there is the clock.

It doesn't come with any other skins, but I'm sure you may be able to find other add-ons for it somewhere.

You can download it here:
http://www.ipi.fi/~rainy/legacy.html


----------



## Apd904

What is the difference between physical and virtual memory?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Physical memory is the memory you have in the memory slots on your motherboard. Virtual memory is a file known as a "paging file". It uses a portion of your HDD space (I have mine set to roughly 4.6 gb) and allows your computer to run with even a small bit of RAM installed. (I'm not sure about Mac or Linux having a paging file.)


----------



## silver295

physical memory is what you probably know as your RAM. Well virtual memory is what the computer uses wen it runs out of RAM memory, it uses a technique called paging, and uses the HDD as RAM. Obviously if u get to the stage were the computer starts to use ur HDD as RAM ur expierence on the computer will become much slower!!

im quite new at all this forum stuff. I hope i helped u a little bit!!


----------



## jasonz

Panama City Beach, Florida. The best pic I have ever taken.


----------



## Dystopia

Lorand said:


> So what's the use of the desktop? Just to put a wallpaper on it?



pretty much...other than maybe your top 5 games. i only have 1 icon:recyle bin.


----------



## epidemik

tlarkin said:


> Maybe I am old school, but to me keyboard short cuts are always the fastest way to logging in/out or shutting down or rebooting.



IDK, i dont think im old school and i definately prefer keyboard short cuts. 
Do you do windows -> u -> u to shut down or is there a faster one?


----------



## Justin




----------



## cohen

tlarkin said:


> Maybe I am old school, but to me keyboard short cuts are always the fastest way to logging in/out or shutting down or rebooting.



Well i know the short cuts to reboot + shutdown... no others



voyagerfan99 said:


> I have too many wallpapers that I like and I cannot stand just one for a certain amount of time. So, to solve that, I use Wallpaper Master. I direct it to where I save my wallpapers and set it to switch wallpaper on every boot.
> 
> I don't reboot the machine often, or log off, but I use the shut down icon a lot. They just save time from having to go into the start menu and hit shutdown. Besides, I use the Windows 2000 log on, so you have to drop the menu down to select what you want.



WOW!!!!

I like with macs you can have the desktop change to different pictures... quiet good.... (not bagging windows or anything)


----------



## silver295

eres a pic of ma desktop


----------



## Shane




----------



## Justin

^ i can has linky please? is there a 1280x800 version?


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> ^ i can has linky please? is there a 1280x800 version?



for you my friend...here be a 1280x800 

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/01594_authorizedpersonnelonly_1280x800.jpg


----------



## Justin

muchos gracias senyor!


----------



## Shane

your very welcome amigo


----------



## silver295

i thought i posted my desktop b4 but it doesnt appear to be there now!!
no probz, here it is....

-Silver


----------



## silver295

Just thought id add that even though Hamilton f*ck*d up today in Canada I still hope that he goes on to win all the rest of his races if pos!!!!

Good luck Hamilton!!

-Silver


----------



## Kornowski

Shane, Back to Vista so soon?


----------



## cohen

Here is my updated





Getting vista in the next couple of months or so, can't wait!


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


> Shane, Back to Vista so soon?



yeah i kinda wondered why.. cause last time he said he had so much BSOD's and what not... fanatic !!!  

anyways here's mine, not done so in a while


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> yeah i kinda wondered why.. cause last time he said he had so much BSOD's and what not... fanatic !!!



yup back to Vista now,after going back to Xp it just was boring.

also i noticed if i played COD4 on Xp i would get around 52FPS wher as on vista i top the 91FPS cap....until danny told me how to unlock the maxfps


----------



## silver295

I am bored in class so i thought id post  a picture of my school computer desktop!!looool. Pretty basic i must admit!!!!

-Silver


----------



## voyagerfan99

The red! It burns! At least you can access the site from school - it's blocked @ mine.

I'm running XP Home, but I like Pro's blue wallpaper over the green of home.


----------



## vroom_skies

Heres mine:






Bob


----------



## Kornowski

Can't get over how awesome mine is 

Using a laptop because my computer aint working


----------



## Shane

silver295 said:


> I am bored in class so i thought id post  a picture of my school computer desktop!!looool. Pretty basic i must admit!!!!
> 
> -Silver



ahh man thats so boring....tell your ict tech that they need to pimp out their desktop backgrounds


----------



## cohen

Nevakonaza said:


> ahh man thats so boring....tell your ict tech that they need to pimp out their desktop backgrounds



Yeah i agree! Keep the desktop interesting.


----------



## Justin

this thread should be stickied.


----------



## randomus_r

*n00b insertion to forum complete*


----------



## Justin

randeh! your first post, is weird. can't see your dtop dude. 

EDIT: much better! welcome to the forum!


----------



## randomus_r

lol, photobucket went weird, and wouldn't show it XD

Thanks


----------



## Bob Jeffery

lolzorz i love those cartoons


----------



## Shane

Dont ask


----------



## Ben

Gah...I'm back to silly fullscreen  On the bright side of things, I'm finally starting to use my own pictures as my wallpapers


----------



## elmer91

here is my new one on the new laptop.


----------



## Justin

hey! how's the new laptop? is it the toshiba?


----------



## sg1

*Dual Monitor setup with desktop icons hidden in desktop toolbar. *


----------



## elmer91

jnskyliner34 said:


> hey! how's the new laptop? is it the toshiba?



it is great. i did get the toshiba. love it so far.


----------



## HumanMage

Since my last one, I shamefully admit I have started to play World of Warcraft again . I promised myself I won't get as addicted to it this time around.


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine at the moment, Making use of the computer monitor, since my computer can't use it;


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I entered the wonderful world of Vista!  Only one BSoD so far, lol.


----------



## elmer91

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> I entered the wonderful world of Vista!  Only one BSoD so far, lol.



nice and plain. lol. i just entered the world of vista also. not to bad i guess. noticed your from hanover, IN. kinda close to me, im in northern KY.


----------



## Ben




----------



## Shane




----------



## voyagerfan99

I post in this thread too much!


----------



## Respital

voyagerfan99 said:


> I post in this thread too much!



I think everyone does.
Except me of course.


----------



## patrickv

wtf ?





dude are you that lazy ?


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> wtf ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude are you that lazy ?



ohh yeah pick on me lol,someone posted their desktop before me and they also have them


----------



## Shane

voyagerfan99 said:


>



There PatrickV.......


----------



## Justin

haven't changed my wallpaper since i got the link to this one.


----------



## elmer91

Ben said:


>



hey, are you running vista? where did you get the different task bar, and that little drop down thing at the top?


----------



## voyagerfan99

elmer91 said:


> hey, are you running vista? where did you get the different task bar, and that little drop down thing at the top?



I think it's only RocketDock.

And leave my power shortcuts alone!


----------



## patrickv

making a fresh start on openSuse 10.3, freakin sh*t, made my windows unbootable even though i installed grub...freaksh*t


----------



## PabloTeK




----------



## Ben




----------



## Ramodkk

Wow, Ben you desktop never stops amazing me! 

Clean and neat


----------



## Kornowski

I know, I know, but it's an old laptop, Ok


----------



## Ben

ramodkk said:


> Wow, Ben you desktop never stops amazing me!
> 
> Clean and neat



Yup, I like it too 

Thanks


----------



## silver295

Heres mine, ive change it a little bit since the last time i posted it!!






-Silver


----------



## sherwood

this is mine


----------



## YoshiTD

*First post, hope you like my desktop *


----------



## Shane




----------



## koviktir

Bob Jeffery said:


> lolzorz i love those cartoons



Yeah, man. Cyanide and Happiness has to be the greatest comic ever. If memory serves, that comic is Rob's work. Kris is definitely my favorite of the artists, though. He's got some funny stuff.


----------



## elmer91

YoshiTD said:


>



do you mind posting the original? that is a great background


----------



## YoshiTD

elmer91 said:


> do you mind posting the original? that is a great background




Here you go elmer http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1591

Hope that helps


----------



## HumanMage

It seems a lot of people here enjoy Interfacelift.


----------



## Shane

HumanMage said:


> It seems a lot of people here enjoy Interfacelift.



yeah ilove it,added wallpapers daily and theyre all high quality and you can choose the right res wallpaper for your monitor 

i only ever use Interfacelift now.
it would be nice if there were more car wallpapers on there.


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> i only ever use Interfacelift now.
> it would be nice if there were more car wallpapers on there.



didn't like the sites i linked you? 

seriously, this thread has to be stickied.


----------



## elmer91

that site is pretty awesome. i was playing around in it. sweet site.


----------



## YoshiTD

k so I changed my desktop and I was wondering what anyone thinks of it ;P


----------



## elmer91

here is my new one. i think it is freaky but cool


----------



## cybereclipse

heres mine 
i just reformatted hehe


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yet another one of mine. 
My amazing capture skills from 37,000 feet.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Are the black bars on the sides the end of the earth?


----------



## jimkonow

yep, because the earth is flat


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ha ha guys.


----------



## Punk

New desktop:

If you want the wallpaper PM me, it's a picture I took recently


----------



## Justin

started playing around with my Desktop GUI again. not much for now, i have to find more icons for FlashMX, PS3 and CCleaner to match the theme. oh and that battery icon is fugleh.


----------



## Justin

new icons for photoshop, flash and ccleaner. and new visual style!


----------



## raoul_1101

What did you use, in more detail, to get those icons?


----------



## Justin

object dock plus


----------



## Kesava

Ubuntu:


----------



## Apathetic

Hey jnsky could you link where you got the my computer icon skin from?
http://www.computerforum.com/1001697-post6420.html


----------



## Justin

on the one you linked? that's the default of Windows Vista.


----------



## z400

jnskyliner-

Any info by any chance on where you got that background from?
That looks insane. 
I love it. 
PM me if needed.


----------



## Justin

www.interfacelift.com 

they got the best wallpapers on there.


----------



## z400

jnskyliner34 said:


> www.interfacelift.com
> 
> they got the best wallpapers on there.





omg. i found it. 

It looks.. SANE on dual displays. haha
Dont think im going to be keeping it on both though.
I like to run 2 different backgrounds. 


Thanks man!


----------



## xD!

Cleannnnn


----------



## raoul_1101

How do you configure them to have different backgrounds in a dual-view setup?

Hehe, asking too many questions?


----------



## z400

raoul_1101 said:


> How do you configure them to have different backgrounds in a dual-view setup?
> 
> Hehe, asking too many questions?



Ultra Mon is about the best program i have found for multiple display set ups. 

http://realtimesoft.com/ultramon/


----------



## Motoxrdude

Girlfriend made the background


----------



## Justin

awwww.  

why so blurry though?


----------



## Justin

i might keep it the way it is right now for a while. i love it. 

MAC-ish dock, Windows/Mac-ish taskbar.


----------



## Motoxrdude

jnskyliner34 said:


> awwww.
> 
> why so blurry though?



I just reduced the quality of photoshop. Glad you found it cute


----------



## xD!

Motoxrdude said:


> I just reduced the quality of photoshop.


Erm why?


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> i might keep it the way it is right now for a while. i love it.
> 
> MAC-ish dock, Windows/Mac-ish taskbar.



Nice! 

Mine:


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> Mine:



NEVA, that is so LAME..
Below is call an ubber desktop !!


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> NEVA, that is so LAME..
> Below is call an ubber desktop !!




Hey nice!!!!

all i need to do is update my motherboards Bios with a custom one and i can install OSX X86 

i could be right up there with you


----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 said:


> why so blurry though?



Should be better than that



Motoxrdude said:


> I just reduced the quality of photoshop.



Why???

We like good quality things!

Was it to reduce the file size?


----------



## Justin

cohen said:


> Was it to reduce the file size?



surely a print screen image saved as jpeg image would be small in file size. so no need for that.


----------



## alexyu

Havent posted in a while so heres my new one:






I dont think anyone got as mad as me


----------



## cybereclipse

lol could ur icons get any bigger alexyu?


----------



## Justin

huuuuuuuuuge!


----------



## alexyu

cybereclipse said:


> lol could ur icons get any bigger alexyu?



No thats max.


----------



## xD!

alexyu said:


> No thats max.


Why would you want or need them that big?

Also, OT I suppose, can I run OSX on a PC? Or do I need a mac to do it


----------



## alexyu

xD! said:


> Why would you want or need them that big?


Because they are 4 and i hate clean desktops


----------



## Justin

it was hard looking for missing dock icons that weren't in the package included. so you can tell the other don't match.


----------



## speedyink

jnskyliner34 said:


> it was hard looking for missing dock icons that weren't in the package included. so you can tell the other don't match.



Nice skin, where did you get it?


----------



## Justin

http://dimage.deviantart.com/art/White-Line-84937610


----------



## Shane

Clean install today


----------



## Justin

for the n'th time?


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> Clean install today



dude, why do you
A) always format your computer ? if there's a problem can't you diagnose ?
B) change your avatar everyday ?


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> for the n'th time?



i like a fresh install 

it gets messed up with all the family using it so i reguarly do a fresh install.

all my games etc are installed on another partition so i dont have to re-install em


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> dude, why do you
> A) always format your computer ? if there's a problem can't you diagnose ?
> B) change your avatar everyday ?



A)i dont always if theres a problem ,like isaid i like a clean install.
keps things running nicely.

not jealous btw?  just because i can succesfully install windows 

http://www.computerforum.com/124107-windows-xp-setup-failure.html#post1012213

only joking mate 

B)I do *not*  change my avatar every day,my last one was on for ages.

i get bored with them.


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> not jealous btw?  just because i can succesfully install windows
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/124107-windows-xp-setup-failure.html#post1012213
> 
> only joking mate



that's not my computer, am setting it up so i can sell it, for once when i get someone to buy this crap, windows won't install !!


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> that's not my computer, am setting it up so i can sell it, for once when i get someone to buy this crap, windows won't install !!



haha looks like your luck is same as mine...everything always go wrong


----------



## patrickv

*latest*


----------



## Justin




----------



## elmer91

jnskyliner34, where do you get all these sweet themes? they are awesome. and what all needs to be done to use them, i have never messed with that before.


----------



## Justin

i'm running windows vista home premium so for the skin/theme i use "windows vista visual styles" which can be found on deviantart. 

you'll need to have styleselector to be able to use the theme so you wont have to patch the uxtheme.dll file.
http://www.aeroxp.org/board/index.php?showtopic=11279

for the dock i use object dock plus which is the retail version. 
http://www.stardock.com/products/ObjectDock/learn.asp
there is a free version with less features. 
http://www.stardock.com/products/ObjectDock/

as for the dock icons, i get them off deviantart and wincustomize. sometimes i make them myself in photoshop like in the recent one i posted. 

need more clarifications, hit me up.


----------



## elmer91

jnskyliner34 said:


> i'm running windows vista home premium so for the skin/theme i use "windows vista visual styles" which can be found on deviantart.
> 
> you'll need to have styleselector to be able to use the theme so you wont have to patch the uxtheme.dll file.
> http://www.aeroxp.org/board/index.php?showtopic=11279
> 
> for the dock i use object dock plus which is the retail version.
> http://www.stardock.com/products/ObjectDock/learn.asp
> there is a free version with less features.
> http://www.stardock.com/products/ObjectDock/
> 
> as for the dock icons, i get them off deviantart and wincustomize. sometimes i make them myself in photoshop like in the recent one i posted.
> 
> need more clarifications, hit me up.



sweet. i will try this later, dont have the time to right now. if all goes well, there will be a pic.


----------



## Justin

are you running XP or Vista?

if you're running Vista, it's not that easy as just double clicking the style and it'll install. 

if you want, i'll make a tutorial for the Vista installation.


----------



## elmer91

jnskyliner34 said:


> are you running XP or Vista?
> 
> if you're running Vista, it's not that easy as just double clicking the style and it'll install.
> 
> if you want, i'll make a tutorial for the Vista installation.



im running vista. and that would be awesome if you could. i know with xp it was just putting it in the right folder.


----------



## Justin

will get on to it right after lunch. it's noon right now over here. 

i'll probably post it under the general computer chat section.


----------



## elmer91

cool. just let me know. its only noon? wow, it is midnight over here.


----------



## Justin

Elmer, the tutorial is up. 
http://www.computerforum.com/124350-guide-how-install-visual-styles-windows-vista.html#post1013076


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


>



thats a sick background! do you have a linky for 1680x1050?


----------



## Justin

you're in luck because it' comes at that res.  i resized mine in photoshop to 1280x800. 

http://l8.deviantart.com/art/Lush-39899195


----------



## cohen

here is mine, did a clean reinstall the other day


----------



## Justin

oh! it's me! hi me!!! *waves*

stop teasing me with the car!!!


----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 said:


> oh! It's me! Hi me!!! *waves*
> 
> stop teasing me with the car!!!



:d:d:d:d


----------



## MBGraphics

Havnt posted mine for a while, so here it is


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> you're in luck because it' comes at that res.  i resized mine in photoshop to 1280x800.
> 
> http://l8.deviantart.com/art/Lush-39899195



Thankyou


----------



## Bob Jeffery

One of my many gt4 pix


----------



## anil099




----------



## patrickv

Contrary to popular belief, this is windows XP


----------



## Justin

that's xp? nooooo.... is it? can't be. seriously?


----------



## patrickv

jnskyliner34 said:


> that's xp? nooooo.... is it? can't be. seriously?



lol, kidding !!!


----------



## mrjack




----------



## cohen

^^^^^^ Clean and simple desktop.


----------



## mrjack

That's the way it should be in my opinion. Thinking of getting a Recycle Bin gadget just to get everything on the same side.


----------



## Kornowski

For all you haters


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> For all you haters



that loks quite nice dan,you make that?

why are you running at 1.6Ghz?


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> that loks quite nice dan,you make that?
> 
> why are you running at 1.6Ghz?



Nah, I didn't make it  I wish! 

Oh, lol Because my computer isn't exactly 'working'... still!


----------



## voyagerfan99

The only reason my desktop is cluttered is because I'm in the process of converting my star trek DVD's for play on my iPod Touch. The DD-WRT is for the wireless router I just ordered. I'm gonna make it a wireless adapter since my current D-Link USB one is overheating and driving me nuts.


----------



## G25r8cer

Nice theme. Were did you get it from?


----------



## Motoxrdude




----------



## voyagerfan99

g25racer said:


> Nice theme. Were did you get it from?



http://www.crystalxp.net/bricopack/en.htm

the one I'm using is CrystalClear. My second favorite over Vista Inspirat.

They have some great transformation packs. The best part is there is no need to tweak any system files. It's just a few clicks and a reboot. (It comes with RocketDock, but I use ObjectDock because I like it better [it's on the other monitor]).


----------



## lovely?

mrjack said:


>



can you give me a link to that background?


----------



## G25r8cer

voyagerfan99 said:


> http://www.crystalxp.net/bricopack/en.htm
> 
> the one I'm using is CrystalClear. My second favorite over Vista Inspirat.
> 
> They have some great transformation packs. The best part is there is no need to tweak any system files. It's just a few clicks and a reboot. (It comes with RocketDock, but I use ObjectDock because I like it better [it's on the other monitor]).



Sweet thanks. I am currenylt running Vista on my machine but, I am playing around with a Virtual Machine and some theme's. One more question: Do you know of any themes for win 2000??


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nope. I've never run it on any of my personal machines, but I'll poke around and see if I can find anything.

EDIT: I found This and This. Hopefully it helps.


----------



## G25r8cer

voyagerfan99 said:


> Nope. I've never run it on any of my personal machines, but I'll poke around and see if I can find anything.
> 
> EDIT: I found This and This. Hopefully it helps.



I already knew how to change the theme's. Anyways, that second link was helpful!! I might try some of those out on my old compaq machine. Thats why I was asking.


----------



## Strider64




----------



## Kesava

Vista Ultimate


----------



## cohen

^^^^^^^^^^

Are you using object dock or something???

How did you get it to do that???

and where is your start menu??? or is it hidden?


----------



## Kesava

yeah objectdock.
with the taskbar hidden


----------



## Justin

kesava, you might be interested in these to go with your new osx theme. 
http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=13731&libid=29


----------



## Kesava

and you might be interested in playing on a busy highway with your eyes closed.



id prefer my current one. but ill give them a go anyway haha


----------



## Justin




----------



## Kesava

how do i get that cool separator? haha

heres my latest:


----------



## Justin

its part of the leopard dock background on the one i linked you.


----------



## Kesava

that one im using is one of this backgrounds now.. so its not in all of them


----------



## patrickv

Kesava said:


> Vista Ultimate



lol, would you please stop imitating


----------



## Kesava

haha no!
i shall imitate as much as i desire


----------



## patrickv

Kesava said:


> haha no!
> i shall imitate as much as i desire



then i shall post more as i desire !!


----------



## Kesava

see if i care 
haha


----------



## MBGraphics

here's another one of mine


----------



## ok_horn

Kesava said:


> how do i get that cool separator? haha
> 
> heres my latest:



*what dock are you guys using?*


----------



## Justin

Object Dock


----------



## Kesava

yes, Objectdock


----------



## ok_horn

where do you guys get your icons? i see everyone say deviantart, but i can't find the good ones like you guys have....


----------



## DomainOnMe.com

*How's this Look?*

Here's Mine - http://www.megacheaperdomains.com


How do I upload a screen shot?


----------



## G25r8cer

Another good dock is called RocketDock!!


----------



## ok_horn

well where do you guys get your cool icons?


----------



## nucklearknight

Normally I never have icons except for CS:S and the Recycle bin but I haven't had a chance to rename the pics and what not. And my background changes every minute.


----------



## Justin

ok_horn said:


> well where do you guys get your cool icons?



www.wincustomize.com

www.deviantart.com


----------



## G25r8cer

Here is my current desktop.


----------



## mac550




----------



## cohen

ok_horn said:


> *what dock are you guys using?*





Kesava said:


> yes, Objectdock



I love it 



ok_horn said:


> where do you guys get your icons? i see everyone say deviantart, but i can't find the good ones like you guys have....



You can customize them, 



g25racer said:


> Another good dock is called RocketDock!!



I used to use it, until i got object dock.



ok_horn said:


> well where do you guys get your cool icons?





jnskyliner34 said:


> www.wincustomize.com
> 
> www.deviantart.com



Very good places to get things



g25racer said:


> Here is my current desktop.



Nice, what is with the girl pic, far right in your sidebar


----------



## Justin

lol. it's a vista sidebar gadget which shows photos on your picture folder.


----------



## Respital

My newly customized desktop.


----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 said:


> lol. it's a vista sidebar gadget which shows photos on your picture folder.



i know, but why would you have that pic in there??? 



Respital said:


> My newly customized desktop.



Nice, icons everywhere, and most of your icons have something to do with security


----------



## ok_horn

thank you cohen


----------



## cohen

ok_horn said:


> thank you cohen



any time


----------



## voyagerfan99

I give you today's wallpaper.


----------



## cohen

^^^^^ That's awesome!


----------



## G25r8cer

cohen said:


> i know, but why would you have that pic in there???



Because my pc is loaded with media!!!


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## voyagerfan99

cohen said:


> ^^^^^ That's awesome!



Airliners.net is a great place for high quality airplane pics.


----------



## Justin

hooray for sloppy noob made teaser! 

clickeh!


----------



## speedyink

Woot for the discovery of skins for Vista!


----------



## bomberboysk

Custom Dreamscene


----------



## Shane

bomberboysk said:


> Custom Dreamscene



thats nice,do you know the name of that HUGE skyscraper?
wish we had skyscrapers here


----------



## Connor.S

So to post my desktop do I have to put it on like photobucket and use that URL or use the location straight from my computer?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Connor.S said:


> So to post my desktop do I have to put it on like photobucket and use that URL or use the location straight from my computer?



Use Photobucket.


----------



## G25r8cer

Copy the IMG Code and paste it here.


----------



## Connor.S

First time posting in this thread.. Look at it everyday 

Here it is..


----------



## Justin

that is beautiful


----------



## voyagerfan99

Connor.S said:


> First time posting in this thread.. Look at it everyday
> 
> Here it is..



I love water scenes, so I therefore love your wallpaper!


----------



## cohen

voyagerfan99 said:


> Airliners.net is a great place for high quality airplane pics.



thanks, i now have the A380 as my background, i love that aeroplane


----------



## Ben




----------



## Justin

there aren't any widescreen photos on airliners.net 

i wanted to do a stealth theme for my next gui theme and have a f22 raptor as my wall.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


> there aren't any widescreen photos on airliners.net
> 
> i wanted to do a stealth theme for my next gui theme and have a f22 raptor as my wall.



Yeah, not really. I wish there were too.


----------



## Justin

*cries!*

well, last resort. GOOGLE!


----------



## Shane




----------



## patrickv

Ben said:


>



clean and simple, that's what i like about Ben's desktop.
anyways here's mine (office computer), not much "work" going on eh


----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 said:


> there aren't any widescreen photos on airliners.net



would be nice



jnskyliner34 said:


> *cries!*
> 
> well, last resort. GOOGLE!



lol



Connor.S said:


> First time posting in this thread.. Look at it everyday
> 
> Here it is..



How do you get your dock like that???


----------



## patrickv

cohen said:


> How do you get your dock like that???



Transparency ?
even Rocketdock has that, not sure about Object dock though


----------



## cohen

patrickv said:


> Transparency ?
> even Rocketdock has that, not sure about Object dock though



Is there a link for instructions?


----------



## Justin

cohen said:


> How do you get your dock like that???



right click on the dock, dock settings, appearance then under dock backgrounds there's the transparency-opaque slider.


----------



## voyagerfan99

patrickv said:


> anyways here's mine (office computer), not much "work" going on eh



If your posting here, then no.  How big is your flash drive?


----------



## Rambo

By the way, now you can install OS X on your PC by using the retail Apple OS X DVD (no need for special OSx86 DVD's).


----------



## PabloTeK

That's quite cool, could you also post the link to that desktop please Rambo? I would show you my desktop but my machine currently is a pile of bits because of a second faulty Asus board!


----------



## Justin

Rambo said:


> By the way, now you can install OS X on your PC by using the retail Apple OS X DVD (no need for special OSx86 DVD's).




seriously?!?!?! where'd you get that news? 

i can load leopard on my toshiba satellite?


----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 said:


> right click on the dock, dock settings, appearance then under dock backgrounds there's the transparency-opaque slider.



Thanks



jnskyliner34 said:


> seriously?!?!?! where'd you get that news?
> 
> i can load leopard on my toshiba satellite?



But i thought it was illegal??


----------



## patrickv

cohen said:


> Is there a link for instructions?


jnskyliner34 already answered that



voyagerfan99 said:


> If your posting here, then no.  How big is your flash drive?


4gb, i saw some 8gb in town last time



Rambo said:


> By the way, now you can install OS X on your PC by using the retail Apple OS X DVD (no need for special OSx86 DVD's).



don't make me upload my screenshot now you 



jnskyliner34 said:


> seriously?!?!?! where'd you get that news?
> 
> i can load leopard on my toshiba satellite?


Probably yes, Insanely Mac


----------



## Rambo

PabloTeK said:


> That's quite cool, could you also post the link to that desktop please Rambo? I would show you my desktop but my machine currently is a pile of bits because of a second faulty Asus board!



_*Quite*_ cool? It's a landmark in OSx86 history!!!!! 

Here's your wallpaper: http://manicho.deviantart.com/art/Aurora-Reloaded-wallpaper-86270318



jnskyliner34 said:


> seriously?!?!?! where'd you get that news?
> 
> i can load leopard on my toshiba satellite?



Depends on the hardware. You will most likely be successful as long as it has an Intel Core 2 CPU. The screenshot you see of mine is actually my PC. 



cohen said:


> Thanks
> But i thought it was illegal??



At the minute, the only thing illegal is just the EULA - where it says you can only run it on Apple labelled hardware. But I highly doubt that EULA would stand up in court. It's too vague. It's all about the technicalities... 

The way we achieve it is 100% legal - done through a new bootloader which pre-load's kernel extensions (patched for our hardware) before booting the DVD. No need for linking to illegal hacked OSx86 distro's anymore - you can go out and buy the OS X DVD. The bootloader is a modified version of boot-132.


----------



## MrDave3D




----------



## voyagerfan99

Hey Dave - she's hot!

Here's today's. Man I love Vegas!


----------



## MrDave3D

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey Dave - she's hot!


----------



## PabloTeK

Rambo said:


> _*Quite*_ cool? It's a landmark in OSx86 history!!!



Perhaps, but I've not being paying attention to what it does really me being lazy.

Also, I'd like to state: *I'M BORED!
*


----------



## Punk

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey Dave - she's hot!
> 
> Here's today's. Man I love Vegas!



Next time don't use the flash


----------



## cohen

Punk said:


> Next time don't use the flash



he didn't take the pic, got it of airliners.net


----------



## Justin

Clickeh!


----------



## Justin

reported


----------



## Kesava

here we go


----------



## Justin

no more visual style?


----------



## Kesava

nah got bored of it. and stardock was annoying me haha


----------



## Justin

haha. fair enough.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Two spammers in the same thread? Jeez.


----------



## Justin

irritating, innit.


----------



## patrickv

jnskyliner34 said:


> irritating, innit.



haha, Ali G ?


----------



## skidude




----------



## tlarkin




----------



## Justin

i want a mac!!! (software)


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> thats nice,do you know the name of that HUGE skyscraper?
> wish we had skyscrapers here



Never ended up seeing that post so thats why its about 4 days late But no, i actually found that dreamscene on a site. Ill see if i cant find the name tho.


----------



## emac227

skidude said:


>



how did you get the thing in the top right corner


----------



## Kesava

thats a gadget for the vista sidebar


----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 said:


> i want a mac!!! (software)



same, i'm going to get a mac


----------



## Justin

lucky you.


----------



## Ben

skidude said:


>



erm....what lord of the rings game do you have on your computer?


----------



## Justin

here's mine. 

to add a little bit more to the theme, look at what i'm listening to.


----------



## speedyink

I have a question.  I notice that all the mac screenshots look the same, just with different pictures in the background.  Are there no themes or skins or even color changes available for osx?  Just curious...


----------



## patrickv

speedyink said:


> I have a question.  I notice that all the mac screenshots look the same, just with different pictures in the background.  Are there no themes or skins or even color changes available for osx?  Just curious...



nah there are ways to customize the dock the finder bar and icons.
I'm use to the default look maybe, tlarkin is not the "customize" guy.
however for such, Candybar can be used.
I once posted a screen with customized finder bar and icons and all
i'll do a search for ya

ok HERE is one where i customized the finer bar only and Here some icons, not much though as i dont keep many things on the desktop


----------



## Connor.S

Updated.


----------



## lovely?

Connor.S said:


> Updated.



can you get me a link to that picture?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Cadillac CTS-V


----------



## Kesava

what gadget thing is that on the right? and is it customizable?


----------



## elmer91

here is mine. really enjoying the new themes and the object dock. thanks for the help jnskyliner34


----------



## voyagerfan99

Kesava said:


> what gadget thing is that on the right? and is it customizable?



It's Rainmeter, and there may be more skins for it, but I don't have any.

http://www.ipi.fi/~rainy/legacy.html


----------



## speedyink

lovely? said:


> can you get me a link to that picture?



www.interfacelift.com


----------



## M0LD0V4N

My Desktop, Didn't quite customize it fully.


----------



## Justin

no worries elmer91. 

i'm loving this transblack skin!


----------



## Kornowski

Oh, Oh... It's not a computer, brace yourselves...

It's an iPod! 





















It looks better on the iPod, Honest!





MSN on the go!


----------



## Justin

tell meh! on your first screenshot, how'd you make it blue?


----------



## Kornowski

Customize 2.0


----------



## Justin

is that an application?


----------



## Kornowski

jnskyliner34 said:


> is that an application?



Yeah, it is 
Should be in 'Instaler'


----------



## Justin

cool. i'll look for it tomorrow.

i'll flood this thread with my awesome theme tomorrow.


----------



## voyagerfan99

My theme pwns yours!


----------



## Kornowski

voyagerfan99 said:


> My theme pwns yours!



Eeew! Isn't that VistaMaximus or something?
BTW! Your clock is wrong, Oh, Wait, it isn't a real clock! 

Mine "Pwns" yours!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nope. It's called Vista Perfection.


----------



## Justin

if it's perfect, like what korn said why is the time on the iPod, and the vista sidebar different?


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


> if it's perfect, like what korn said why is the time on the iPod, and the vista sidebar different?



Who cares! 

Anyway, here's mine:


----------



## cohen

voyagerfan99 said:


> My theme pwns yours!



Hey,

where do you get that from???

How do i get it, a friend wants it.

And how do you install it on your Itouch???


----------



## Justin

he'll have to jailbreak his ipod touch and get all the themes and applications through installer.
give him this link:
http://www.ziphone.org/

here's mine! 




Kornowski and Voyagerfan = PWNED!


----------



## voyagerfan99

cohen said:


> Hey,
> 
> where do you get that from???
> 
> How do i get it, a friend wants it.
> 
> And how do you install it on your Itouch???



Yeah He'll have to jailbreak his iPod Touch. I don't know the exact source, but the theme is called "Vista Perfection 2.0".



jnskyliner34 said:


> Kornowski and Voyagerfan = PWNED!



I hate product red.


----------



## Justin

i like it. i wanted the 2nd gen product red, but my dad gave me a normal  4gb silver one for christmas 2 years ago.


----------



## G25r8cer

Well I am personally liking the Style Selector!! Here's my current desktop.

Edit: oops forgot pic







P.S.  I have new vids on youtube!! Click here


----------



## Justin

glad you're liking styleselector. 

nice, aquos. i'm using transblack atm.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Sweet   I think transblack is a little too dark though. Try UltimateDark


----------



## Justin

i'll check it out soon. i'm still liking transblack.


----------



## MBGraphics

What is styleselector?


----------



## Justin

check out the link in my sig down there.


----------



## dark_angel

elmer91 said:


> here is mine. really enjoying the new themes and the object dock. thanks for the help jnskyliner34



possible to get a link to that wallpaper and icons for objectdock?


----------



## MBGraphics

Aww, it's just for vista 
Oh well.


----------



## Justin

you can use visual styles for XP, i don't know how though. 

i know you'll have to patch the uxtheme.dll file on windows. 

here are themes for XP:
http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=customization/skins/windows/visualstyle&order=9

you can also use a third party application called Windowblinds.
http://www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds.


----------



## dark_angel

Can't seem to find that wallpaper and icons


----------



## Justin

seeme said:


> visit www.pakcm.com





dark_angel said:


> Can't seem to find that wallpaper and icons




that guy probably posted spam. 

reported.


----------



## jdbennet

my pimped out NT4 install (skinned to look like vista)


----------



## Justin

whoever created these icons, FAILS! the theme looks good though.


----------



## cohen

jdbennet said:


> my pimped out NT4 install (skinned to look like vista)



WOW, going old school


----------



## jdbennet

there the official MS ones

but they are a bit grainy, i had to edit them

its a virtual machine now but I used to actually run NT4 until about 2002 lol. It did everything i wanted, but now i use it in a VM for old applications that dont like XP.


----------



## ok_horn

Ben said:


>



i've been looking for this theme for awhile... can someone help me out? i'm hoping it's available for xp....


----------



## jdbennet

had to remove my screenie, using all my attatchment space lol

p.s that IS an xp theme


----------



## ok_horn

jdbennet said:


> p.s that IS an xp theme


 
would you happen to know where to find it?


----------



## elmer91

dark_angel said:


> possible to get a link to that wallpaper and icons for objectdock?



sure. the background came from www.interfacelift.com but i did a little editing to it. it was originally green. the icons came from www.wincustomize.com for the recycle bin, my computer, my dec, and my pics, just go to the object dock section and search for exodus. for the others i just searched for the program name.


----------



## patrickv

ok_horn said:


> i've been looking for this theme for awhile... can someone help me out? i'm hoping it's available for xp....


Yes its available for XP because that's windows XP 



ok_horn said:


> would you happen to know where to find it?


Pm the dude, Ben


----------



## Shane

Vista Ultimate X64 Fresh install


----------



## Connor.S




----------



## Shane

where did you get that Events and to do thing?


----------



## Geoff

I'd like to know.  Don't forget to pickup your clothes!


----------



## Connor.S

http://www.ipi.fi/~rainy/legacy.html

You get the Events, To Do list, and Calender.

About those clothes.... procrastinated


----------



## ok_horn

patrickv said:


> Pm the dude, Ben



for some reason i can't pm.... i just want that theme... it's awesome...


----------



## Justin

you need 100 posts, to PM.


----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 said:


> he'll have to jailbreak his ipod touch and get all the themes and applications through installer.
> give him this link:
> http://www.ziphone.org/





voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah He'll have to jailbreak his iPod Touch. I don't know the exact source, but the theme is called "Vista Perfection 2.0".



OK, what does that mean, Jailbreak his IPOD???


----------



## voyagerfan99

cohen said:


> OK, what does that mean, Jailbreak his IPOD???



it means hack the firmware so that a new program called "Installer" appears and will allow him to install FREE 3rd party apps.

I restored my iPod today and got the new VistaPerfection 3.2 theme. It kicks the other one's arse!


----------



## Justin

it's a kind of firmware that allows to install 3rd party apps. so he'll have to use the firmware, and not apple's. 

here's mine right now. Xbox 360 





AMAGAD! RRoD! >.<


----------



## cohen

voyagerfan99 said:


> it means hack the firmware so that a new program called "Installer" appears and will allow him to install FREE 3rd party apps.
> 
> I restored my iPod today and got the new VistaPerfection 3.2 theme. It kicks the other one's arse!



Awesome, thanks,

I'll give him that link and he can't maybe have ago over the weekend.....

will that have to be done on a windows PC?? or can it be done on his mac???


----------



## Justin

any i guess.


----------



## voyagerfan99

There's a ZiPhone for both Mac and PC. Just choose the correct download.

I personally don't like ZiPhone's jailbreak and that is why I'm still on 1.1.3. (Trust ,e. I don't like it. I tried it today and it froze all the time.)


----------



## Justin

i'm on ziphone 1.1.4, no worries here.


----------



## theasian100




----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

voyagerfan99 said:


> There's a ZiPhone for both Mac and PC. Just choose the correct download.
> 
> I personally don't like ZiPhone's jailbreak and that is why I'm still on 1.1.3. (Trust ,e. I don't like it. I tried it today and it froze all the time.)



Yea, if it freezes at first, just re-jailbreak it until it works. I had to do it twice on mine and it was great, except it can't store cookies.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, ZipPhone works just fine 
Monkey, Lets see yours!  Oh, Wait, Should I just post a picture of mine, because yours looks exactly the same  lol


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine at the moment


----------



## elmer91

here is a new wallpaper for me. and edited an icon or two. cant decide which wallpaper i like better. new or old one?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, ZipPhone works just fine
> Monkey, Lets see yours!  Oh, Wait, Should I just post a picture of mine, because yours looks exactly the same  lol



I would post it if i knew how.


----------



## Kornowski

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> I would post it if i knew how.



There's an app called 'Capture' then, when you take a screenshot, it goes into your 'Photos' under 'Camera Roll'. Then just Email it to yourself


----------



## Connor.S

Gosh this is one sexy car


----------



## voyagerfan99

Well, here are some screenshots from my newly re-jailbroken iPod Touch.
The theme is VistaPerfection 3.2(beta)


At the lock screen when you slide to unlock, it acts as though the windows logo is a fingerprint scanner and a fingerprint shows up.





I installed the Awoqua batter charger:





The springboard
Categories is used to sort the icons. The start button is now a category and not the contacts.





The music player was remade to look like WMP.


----------



## Justin

that looks cool


----------



## Justin




----------



## elmer91

link to the icons for the object dock? those are basic yet cool.


----------



## Justin

http://chrfb.deviantart.com/art/quot-ecqlipse-2-quot-PNG-59941546


----------



## voyagerfan99

Here's today's wallpaper.


----------



## patrickv

good ol windows xp


----------



## voyagerfan99

I like the wind turbines! Are you a "green" kinda guy?


----------



## Shane

Update

If i was a millionaire...that would be the car of my choice


----------



## tlarkin

Ok, here is my Winders XP desktop....


----------



## Shane

tlarkin said:


> Ok, here is my Winders XP desktop....



dude you need a theme


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nevakonaza said:


> dude you need a theme



Agreed. Or he could at least change it from the default blue.


----------



## mrjack

I'm not looking at the theme, my eyes are on the beautiful woman.


----------



## tlarkin

I don't use windows that much, except for games.  I also am a minimalist and don't like tons of crap all over my computers.


----------



## Vizy

^^you sound just like my dad^^


----------



## tlarkin

The more crap on your desktop the slower your computer performs.  I am also a bit OCD about what processes I have running their memory fingerprint.  Even though having 3gigs of RAM in an XP box is pretty much solid, I still kill processes that take up too much memory.  Then I uninstall them and look into a different product.


----------



## alexyu

Finally, my icons are normal 






And I found an old pic with an old desktop


----------



## elmer91

got me a new wallpaper


----------



## Ben

I haven't updated in a while..so here is mine currently


----------



## Justin

@elmer: i'm glad they're finally putting the new camaro into production.


----------



## ulandy09

here's my boring desktop


----------



## theasian100

jnskyliner34 said:


>



 Love It. Where did you get that wallpaper from?


----------



## Motoxrdude

I think its funny how not a whole lot of people like macs but they make vista look like OS X.


----------



## Justin

i'm don't bash MAC's.  i want a macbook pro. 

the wallpaper, a friend made it. here's the link. 
http://randomus-r.deviantart.com/art/Monochrome-Vector-Art-76846301


----------



## elmer91

jnskyliner34 said:


> @elmer: i'm glad they're finally putting the new camaro into production.



I know. it makes me very happy. it looks great, but i still like the original concept the best. now i cant wait to see one in person


----------



## patrickv

Motoxrdude said:


> I think its funny how not a whole lot of people like macs but they make vista look like OS X.



yeah that is one thing i find very strange. using OSX themes etc yet they don't like it.
anyways they can only get the looks, though it's not really like a Mac but they do no get the feel and the softwares 



jnskyliner34 said:


> i'm don't bash MAC's.  i want a macbook pro.


It's *Macs* not MAC.
anyway here's mine


----------



## voyagerfan99

Got a hold of a laptop yesterday. I installed Vista Inspirat and haven't changed the default wallpaper yet.


----------



## eggyhustles




----------



## patrickv

latest


----------



## Justin

bump de bump!

Corvette ZR1!


----------



## Ambushed

Whats with all the macs?


----------



## patrickv

Ambushed said:


> Whats with all the macs?



i have no idea


----------



## Justin

i got a mac-ish GUI.


----------



## Vizy

Dad thought i was gay :






I love these things to death


----------



## Justin

the colors are gay.


----------



## Vizy

jnskyliner34 said:


> the colors are gay.



lol, yea i have to change it


----------



## Tuffie

Vizy93 said:


> Dad thought i was gay :



I did too for a second.


----------



## Vizy

Tuffie said:


> I did too for a second.



hahaha

Hater 

You just don't like it because i quit your fan club


----------



## vix

Unfortunately Photobucket limits the dimensions of my image...


----------



## micheel george

*prefference to buy desktop computers*

First-time computer buyers used to buy desktops for managing tasks like word processing, checking e-mail and Internet browsing, or managing checkbooks and recipes. It's become much simpler for the consumer to use their new computer as a multimedia machine, managing photos, music, and even movies with a DVD drive.

--------------
micheel george
social media marketing


----------



## patrickv

micheel george said:


> first-time computer buyers used to buy desktops for managing tasks like word processing, checking e-mail and internet browsing, or managing checkbooks and recipes. It's become much simpler for the consumer to use their new computer as a multimedia machine, managing photos, music, and even movies with a dvd drive.
> 
> --------------
> micheel george
> social media marketing



spam !!
my screen is spam too


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Here's my Desktop. This is not Windows Vista Obviously, It is Ubuntu Ultimate 8.04.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The lappy


----------



## RRA_Incognito

http://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q16/rra_incognito/?action=view&current=Desktop-2.jpg
usual setup


----------



## M0LD0V4N

My other Theme


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ What the heck sidebar is that? What theme?


----------



## Justin

it's Ubuntu dude, don't think you can get the theme.


----------



## G25r8cer

jnskyliner34 said:


> it's Ubuntu dude, don't think you can get the theme.




Duh   Next time I shall read before look at pics. lol


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Thats is why I like Ubuntu, You cannot get that Theme on Windows.


----------



## G25r8cer

Well here's the current one






Thanks to Omega for the pic from the current Photo Tourny Here


----------



## codeman0013

Wish i had a wireless card that worked with ubuntu so i could have a killer theme like that


----------



## M0LD0V4N

This is the Theme I'm using Today.


----------



## cohen

Here is my latest one:





I took it this week, it was a cold night, and a cold morning, but a beautiful one


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Current Desktop, Right now.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ What theme is that? Where do you get cool themes for ubuntu 8.04 and how to install? I plan on installing ubuntu tonight and do a dual boot.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Well, Lets see, GTK Theme is SlicknessS Black Edited by Me, Icon Theme is Linsta Edited by Me, Emerald Theme is Illuminate, from www.gnome-look.org.

You need compiz-fusion to be enabled, in order to use Emerald theme manager.

And if you are Installing Ubuntu, I recommend  Ubuntu Ultimate Edition
It has all the software you need.


----------



## tlarkin

M0LD0V4N said:


> This is the Theme I'm using Today.



very Mac-like


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Sweet thanks man!! Im downloading Ubuntu Ultimate now and then im going to install it. Will these instructions work alright for dual booting? Can I just use the Grub bootloader? 

http://www.syschat.com/dual-boot-vista-xp-vista-already-1946.html


----------



## M0LD0V4N

It is not complete, but Still close..


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Yes you could just use the Grub Bootloader that Ubuntu Supplies.


----------



## G25r8cer

Awesome  So it will just ask which OS to boot from, right? At default will it boot Ubuntu or Vista?


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Yep, but be careful with partitioning it could wipe your vista.


----------



## G25r8cer

M0LD0V4N said:


> Yep, but be careful with partitioning it could wipe your vista.



I know thats why I was afraid to do it in the first place. I guess i'll prob boot gparted first and create a partition with that. I'll prob make it 20gb or so b/c my C drive is almost full. lol Well im downloading it at 600kb/s so It shall be done soon. 

One more question: How do some people get those awesome sidebars?


----------



## M0LD0V4N

It is called Screenlets, It should be included with Ubuntu Ultimate Edition, It would be located in System>Preferences>Screenlets --- The Screenlet is called : Sysmonitor.  www.gnome-look.org has a Section for them.


----------



## G25r8cer

M0LD0V4N said:


> It is called Screenlets, It should be included with Ubuntu Ultimate Edition, It would be located in System>Preferences>Screenlets --- The Screenlet is called : Sysmonitor.  www.gnome-look.org has a Section for them.



Fricken awesome man!! Thanks so much


----------



## M0LD0V4N

You're Welcome.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Ok so I have it installed. I installed the nvidia drivers and it wont let me change the screen resolution!! Im stumped


----------



## Comp_Newb

how can i post a picture of my desktop?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Comp_Newb said:


> how can i post a picture of my desktop?



Press the printscreen button on your keyboard and paste it into paint. Then upload it to a site like http://imageshack.us and paste the direct link here.

EDIT: 2,000'th post!


----------



## Comp_Newb

thanks, i know how to do that but it doesn't work for some reason!?
Edit:
Nor can i do it with my lap top


----------



## G25r8cer

Then use the Snipping tool on Vista. Go to Start - All programs. Then go to accessories and double click "Snipping Tool".


----------



## Comp_Newb

Hmm, i don't see a Snipping Tool


----------



## M0LD0V4N

> ^^ Ok so I have it installed. I installed the nvidia drivers and it wont let me change the screen resolution!! Im stumped
> __________________



If you downloaded ubuntu Ultimate 1.8, There should be a Program called EnvyNG, In Applications>System Tools>EnvyNG  ----But if you already have some other nvidia Drivers, Uninstall them before running EnvyNG.


----------



## G25r8cer

M0LD0V4N said:


> If you downloaded ubuntu Ultimate 1.8, There should be a Program called EnvyNG, In Applications>System Tools>EnvyNG  ----But if you already have some other nvidia Drivers, Uninstall them before running EnvyNG.



I did that already. They installed succcessfully but once I restarted Ubuntu nor Nvidia would let me change the resolution. I then un-installed the drivers and now I can change the resolution but, graphics are not that good. What gives?


----------



## concorde

Here is desktop one of four - the three others are essentially the same when running 
SuSE. I use KDE on everything (SuSE, Fedora) but Ubuntu, which uses the GNOME Desktop. Thought I was an outcast, but, obviously, I see that there's finally some familiar Linux faces  so disregard my message I wrote. 


By the way: Everything's translucent and I have had 0 lockups, 0 problems and 0 BSODs (kernel panics) - I run four computers: two with AMD Athlon 64 x2, one with a Sempron, one with a Pentium 4 (the last two are just file servers; the first two are the ones I use - one A64x2's at home and the other is sitting on my desk at work.) The Sempron FS is at home and the P4's at work, used in conjunct with the Math Dept's server - really, it's only a backup server to Queen Dell Core 2 Quad sitting in a  dark, cramped, stuffy and hot closet busily serving up grades, schedules and virtual lessons 24/7/180 (well, 365 but summer's in).


----------



## M0LD0V4N

> Originally Posted by *M0LD0V4N*
> 
> 
> _If you downloaded ubuntu Ultimate 1.8, There should be a Program called EnvyNG, In Applications>System Tools>EnvyNG ----But if you already have some other nvidia Drivers, Uninstall them before running EnvyNG._
> I did that already. They installed succcessfully but once I restarted Ubuntu nor Nvidia would let me change the resolution. I then un-installed the drivers and now I can change the resolution but, graphics are not that good. What gives?



You might have to Manually Edit your xorg.conf, Ask for some help from their FORUM
Are you using Ubuntu Ultime Edition x64?


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Alright when I get back home I will post on their forum. Yes, I am using 64bit. I did some research and found out that 64bit has more problems with nvidia drivers than 32bit does. So, I might end up trying 32bit.


----------



## jdbennet

also 64 bit linux has issues with flash


----------



## patrickv

concorde said:


> Here is desktop one of four - the three others are essentially the same when running



good ol k3b 
minez


----------



## Justin

man, that looks clean.


----------



## lhuser




----------



## e837c417e5b2e17f




----------



## Shane

Have not posted in here for a while


----------



## Justin




----------



## cohen

^^^^^^

You love your cars to much!


----------



## Justin

doesn't take a genius to figure that one.


----------



## Intel_man

Take note, I drew my wallpaper. Yep, I did it with Adobe Flash.


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## patrickv

Intel_man said:


> Take note, I drew my wallpaper. Yep, I did it with Adobe Flash.



nice wallpaper, and nice icons sets ? are they *ARZO icons* ? from icon packager ?


----------



## Intel_man

patrickv said:


> nice wallpaper, and nice icons sets ? are they *ARZO icons* ? from icon packager ?



Yep they're ARZO icons from icon packager. 


The theme i believe is Narcisse for Windowsblind 6.


----------



## Ben




----------



## elmer91

nice wallpaper. what song is on by nickel creek? i like spit on a stranger by them. havent really listened to anything else by them.


----------



## Ben

elmer91 said:


> nice wallpaper. what song is on by nickel creek? i like spit on a stranger by them. havent really listened to anything else by them.



heh. thanks, i took the picture myself 

I think that was spit on a stranger at the time..either that or speak. You should really listen to more of their stuff, its amazing. I really recommend their latest and last album "Why should the fire die?". It is definitely the best of all.


----------



## Justin

updated mine


----------



## alexyu

I love your recyicle bin, JN. wassup with it?


----------



## Justin

lol i dunno. looks cool though. it's different from the standard trash can icons.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Why is it so big? It looks Empty.


----------



## Justin

it is empty. and i want the recycle icon to be big. ;P


----------



## Bob Jeffery

went for the no icons look


----------



## Shane




----------



## Bob Jeffery

Am i the only person with tons of different themes????? I like the actual themes instead of using windows blinds...


----------



## patrickv

*incoming* !!


----------



## jbh420

*my pc*

COOLER MASTER RC-830-KKR3-GP 
ASUS Striker II Extreme 
INTEL core 2 quad q9550 
8gb PATRIOT PVS34G1600LLK 
ASUS ENGTX280/HTDP/1G 
soundblaster x-fi platinum 
WD 1tb WD10000CSRTL (2) 
KDS K-2626MDHWB 26" wide


----------



## Intel_man

jbh420 said:


> COOLER MASTER RC-830-KKR3-GP
> ASUS Striker II Extreme
> INTEL core 2 quad q9550
> 8gb PATRIOT PVS34G1600LLK
> ASUS ENGTX280/HTDP/1G
> soundblaster x-fi platinum
> WD 1tb WD10000CSRTL (2)
> KDS K-2626MDHWB 26" wide



Ummm WHAT? It's post your desktop, not your specs.


----------



## scolls

Running Windows XP


----------



## Droogie

Boring wallpaper I know, I'm looking for a good one.


----------



## alexyu

This is mine for now:


----------



## Justin

tell me now what's the wheel thing.


----------



## alexyu

jnskyliner34 said:


> tell me now what's the wheel thing.


It's a "window 7 gadget" http://fediafedia.deviantart.com/art/Windows-Seven-Gadgets-BETA-76983673
No, it doesnt spin


----------



## Justin

thanks. i'll check it out if it's a possible dock replacer.


----------



## Justin

new one


----------



## M0LD0V4N

^^ Looks tasty.


----------



## elmer91

my new one. red and black again. if anyone has any good red/black themes, send me a link.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

My Current theme. No Dock. Still Working on Mac Menu.


----------



## pokethesmot




----------



## Connor.S




----------



## Intel_man

New desktop theme.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Bored. I made the macmenu work. Didn't like it. So here's my Desktop. Need to organize the Bar's Icons.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The laptop

Alyx is hot


----------



## Mez

you lucky bastard -.- you got rollercoster tycoon


----------



## Intel_man

What's soo good about the first one?


----------



## voyagerfan99

MMezna said:


> you lucky bastard -.- you got rollercoster tycoon



I love my RCT!


----------



## Mez

[/IMG]


----------



## Mez

why wont my picture come up? I hosted it on tiny pic O_O


----------



## Mez

NVM I got it =] The all new sexy 2010 Camero. I started saving for it last month  So far I have 5,832$


----------



## Intel_man

MMezna said:


> why wont my picture come up? I hosted it on tiny pic O_O



because all i can see on your post is " [/IMG] ".


----------



## Mez

Intel_man said:


> What's soo good about the first one?



Its a classic =]


----------



## voyagerfan99

MMezna said:


> Its a classic =]



I also like the interface better than the newer ones.


----------



## Mez

I remember when I played it on my pentium III ahhh good times.... good times...


----------



## Intel_man

I have the third one


----------



## Mez

sucks for you  J/K the third one is OK but I prefer the first one


----------



## Justin

iPhone


----------



## M0LD0V4N

^ ^ Dude, what did you do to your Iphone? It Looks nice.


----------



## Intel_man

That's not an Iphone. It's an iphone SKIN. lol


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Looked too good to be true.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

I have the same trashcan


----------



## voyagerfan99

MMezna said:


> I remember when I played it on my pentium III ahhh good times.... good times...



I just ripped apart your P3 at work today!  HEHE


----------



## Justin

lol. you thought it was an iPhone? XD

why would an iPhone have a Start Menu and a Recycle Bin... O_O


----------



## M0LD0V4N

I thought it was Hacked Iphone, Like they did to the Zune. What did they do to the Zune? : They installed Linux on it.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Bored, Dropped the MacLook


----------



## Jerrick

Mine.


----------



## Justin

Rush Hour movies FTW!


----------



## Mez

jerrick said:


> mine.



so hot o_o


----------



## voyagerfan99

I got bored of Alyx.


----------



## Intel_man

Updated the Icons.


----------



## elmer91

what theme are you using?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm sorry Intel_Man, but ew!


----------



## Comp_Newb




----------



## elmer91

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm sorry Intel_Man, but ew!



im going to stick up for him. i like the theme, but not the icons. but the theme is cool to me.


----------



## Kesava




----------



## Kesava

Intel_Man, where do you get that theme, and please tell me those icons arent included.


----------



## Justin

slight update. new skin since i got windowblinds 6.


----------



## CmoAMD

omg that iPhone/mac thing is awesome! Does it sync with the iPhone?


----------



## Intel_man

Kesava said:


> Intel_Man, where do you get that theme, and please tell me those icons arent included.



It's Noos XP for windowsblind 6. The icons are actually for the ObjectDock that I use. so no the icons aren't included. And if you're talking about the icons that I use for the ones in My Computer, they're not included as well.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Dark and Blue..


----------



## elmer91

M0LD0V4N, nice. i really like it.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

That's on my laptop, I barely Use the Desktop.


----------



## codeman0013

so does ubuntu support wireless better now? I tried it last time and it woudlnt work on my viao laptop..


----------



## mikesrex

nothing special, but here it is


----------



## M0LD0V4N

codeman0013 said:


> so does ubuntu support wireless better now? I tried it last time and it woudlnt work on my viao laptop..



Well, It supports my Atheros card. Try Linuxonlaptops, search up your Laptop and see what reviews they give you.


----------



## voyagerfan99

This is it.






It's an animated .GIF and it actually spins slower on my desktop, which is nice.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Swap? What? I didn't know Windows Had a Swap Partition.. Wow.


----------



## tlarkin

M0LD0V4N said:


> Swap? What? I didn't know Windows Had a Swap Partition.. Wow.



No, that is a swap file not a partition.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

tlarkin said:


> No, that is a swap file not a partition.


Swap file? Isn't it like a Page File?


----------



## lovely?

voyagerfan99 said:


> This is it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an animated .GIF and it actually spins slower on my desktop, which is nice.



how do you get gifs to animate on a desktop?


----------



## Intel_man

lovely? said:


> how do you get gifs to animate on a desktop?



Vista Ultimate.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Vista Ultimate? Serious? I have it on my Desktop.. Do you just go to My Backrounds?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Intel_man said:


> Vista Ultimate.



Nah. I'm running XP and I just selected the file and it was placed as my desktop and continued to go through the animation.

And the swap file is the paging file.


----------



## Justin

i keep getting page load errors when i try to go to photobucket. i'll attach it here instead.

check out my product red desky!


----------



## patrickv

jnskyliner34 said:


> check out my product red desky!



Holly crap, uhhh no offense but that looks ugly, especially the red colour and the black theme 

anyhoo, haven't posted in a while here's mine






good ol plain desktop


----------



## elmer91

jnskyliner34 said:


> i keep getting page load errors when i try to go to photobucket. i'll attach it here instead.
> 
> check out my product red desky!



what theme is that? me like black and red.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Yeah, I still like the Mac look, But I hate the Mac Menu Bar.. It's Pointless.


----------



## Intel_man

GIMP sucks... use Photoshop.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

I like photoshop as well, but I have to Use a Emulator to use It.


----------



## Justin

yeah i know, other people don't like the skin.


----------



## elmer91

jnskyliner34 said:


> yeah i know, other people don't like the skin.



Im not other people. lol. i like it, what theme is it?


----------



## Justin

here it is
http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=6582&libid=1

it's not really a nice skin to use at all. see for yourself. i used it just for screenshot purposes.


----------



## elmer91

well i cant use it unless i use window blinds. how is window blinds compared to style selector?


----------



## patrickv

M0LD0V4N said:


> But I hate the Mac Menu Bar.. It's Pointless.-1.jpg



the menu bar on the Mac is not pointless, it has its functions,maybe it is when you try to make a linux distro look like a Mac cause a Mac and a Linux system is not the same


----------



## Motoxrdude

Intel_man said:


> GIMP sucks... use Photoshop.



GIMPS free, nuff said.


----------



## Justin

elmer91 said:


> well i cant use it unless i use window blinds. how is window blinds compared to style selector?



windowblinds has more variety when it comes to themes. it's not limited to transparent aero's and the like what you see with style selector.


----------



## ScOuT




----------



## patrickv

and again !!


----------



## M0LD0V4N

patrickv said:


> the menu bar on the Mac is not pointless, it has its functions,maybe it is when you try to make a linux distro look like a Mac cause a Mac and a Linux system is not the same



Really? Whats so good about it? You have to Drag your mouse all the way to the top of the screen for the current Windows Menu.


----------



## Intel_man

Motoxrdude said:


> GIMPS free, nuff said.



Mine's free... but I can't say any further than that.


----------



## elmer91

Intel_man said:


> Mine's free... but I can't say any further than that.




mine is free. but i can explain. i had my school buy it for me for a club i am in. and they let me install it on my personal computer.


----------



## Intel_man

elmer91 said:


> mine is free. but i can explain. i had my school buy it for me for a club i am in. and they let me install it on my personal computer.



Which version? I have CS3 Extended.


----------



## elmer91

Intel_man said:


> Which version? I have CS3 Extended.



same for me. i love it.


----------



## patrickv

M0LD0V4N said:


> Really? Whats so good about it? You have to Drag your mouse all the way to the top of the screen for the current Windows Menu.



and is draggin your mouse somewhere difficult for you ? oh ok my apology i totally forgot you're lazy.. when you have dual displays don't you have to drag your mouse to your second display, is that dificult ? it's just like maximizing your browser window like below:





then again, there's nothing fancy about it being on top, every OS has it's design.anyway i don't have time to explain anything.. you use Linux, i use Mac and Windows... problem solved


----------



## Justin

i wonder what you covered up with the red paint.


----------



## patrickv

jnskyliner34 said:


> i wonder what you covered up with the red paint.



porn ? lol try using the "History brush tool" in photoshop !!


----------



## Justin

update with my product RED GUI.


----------



## Kornowski

There's mine for now.


----------



## Kesava

OSX, i love it 






can anyone see jnskyliner34 in the bottom right corner? haha


----------



## Justin

i hate you for having Leopard OSX. 

oh, hi me!


----------



## maxxjq

no fancy gizmos here... just a picture of my son.


----------



## patrickv

Kesava said:


> OSX, i love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone see jnskyliner34 in the bottom right corner? haha



more from the world of OSX, keep it up  
oh noes, your transfer rate is only 17 ? thought i was the only one


----------



## tlarkin

Kesava said:


> OSX, i love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone see jnskyliner34 in the bottom right corner? haha



Somehow I don't think this is really OS X......


----------



## patrickv

tlarkin said:


> Somehow I don't think this is really OS X......



ssshhhhh


----------



## Irishwhistle

I just discovered the BEST THEME EVER!!!


----------



## Kesava

tlarkin said:


> Somehow I don't think this is really OS X......



As far as the operating system is concerned... yes it is OSX


----------



## Shane

Irishwhistle said:


> I just discovered the BEST THEME EVER!!!



Nice!!!

I downloaded the latest Ubuntu yesturday to put on my old sempron rig and with the way vistas been with me lately i might consider putting it on my main rig in sig aswell for basic use and use vista just for gaming.

did you ditch Xp for Ubuntu then?


----------



## Kesava




----------



## Shane

Kesava said:


>



very nice Kuz,hows it been getting used to OSX?

Easy to use?

i got as far as the boot screen and nothing  damn motherboard


----------



## Kesava

Its amazing to use. For some reason I didnt have a problem getting used to it.
With Linux I'd always had heaps of trouble getting used to it, but OS X is fine.

Wait... did you get the reply to the pm you send me? im guessing that didnt work..


----------



## Shane

Kesava said:


> Its amazing to use. For some reason I didnt have a problem getting used to it.
> With Linux I'd always had heaps of trouble getting used to it, but OS X is fine.
> 
> Wait... did you get the reply to the pm you send me? im guessing that didnt work..



im yet to try my friend,im off to bed right now but later il try


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> I downloaded the latest Ubuntu yesturday to put on my old sempron rig and with the way vistas been with me lately i might consider putting it on my main rig in sig aswell for basic use and use vista just for gaming.
> 
> did you ditch Xp for Ubuntu then?



Thanks! 

Yup... I just see no reason to use Windows over Ubuntu, but there's plenty of reason to use Ubuntu over Windows... (security, speed, etc, etc)


----------



## patrickv

kesava must you always show up on my screen ?


----------



## M0LD0V4N

My Current Ubuntu, Still working on Icons though...


----------



## Irishwhistle

M0LD0V4N said:


> My Current Ubuntu, Still working on Icons though...




Eww!!! That looks absolutely HORRIBLE! The only part that looks half decent is the avant window navigator... lol  Seriously though... that theme is a little ugly.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

You think I liked your theme? Lol, It's a bit bright.


----------



## Irishwhistle

M0LD0V4N said:


> You think I liked your theme? Lol, It's a bit bright.



Well, dark themes can look good too 

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Blue-Junior0.9-9?content=72003

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Elegant+Brit?content=74553

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Carbonfibre?content=85765

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Overglossed?content=74813

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+Black?content=73210

But, hey, if you like it, there's nothin' wrong with that


----------



## M0LD0V4N

I don't really like it, I have way better themes than this but this is my current one, I dropped the other ones because I noticed they slowed performance a bit.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

...Well, I like this other Dark theme I have...


----------



## Irishwhistle

M0LD0V4N said:


> ...Well, I like this other Dark theme I have...



That there is cool...


----------



## M0LD0V4N

You like, Light themes?


----------



## Irishwhistle

M0LD0V4N said:


> You like, Light themes?



Yeah, although I like some dark ones too...

Do realize that we've nearly made a whole page about linux themes!  lol


----------



## M0LD0V4N

We need to make more..... Spread linux..


----------



## Irishwhistle

M0LD0V4N said:


> We need to make more..... Spread linux..



HA!  I think the big reason Linux isn't more popular than it is though is because it's so hard to use... I mean, although Ubuntu makes it fairly easy it's still tied to the terminal and most people just don't want to mess with that.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

It's just people these days, they are too lazy to learn some basic commands in a terminal.


----------



## Irishwhistle

M0LD0V4N said:


> It's just people these days, they are too lazy to learn some basic commands in a terminal.



Just so you know your sig has too many colors in it:

from the CF rules:



> *8.* No more than 10 lines allowed in signature, 2 different colors and font size 2 is the maximum font size allowed in signatures.



You can find the post here: http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html

Just want to make sure you know so you don't get in trouble.


----------



## Justin

lol. perfect timing kesava @ patrickv's screenshot.


----------



## Kesava

haha yep


----------



## Kesava

haha yep


----------



## cudenver

*Here is mine*





By cudenver at 2008-08-28


----------



## Kesava

Yes I Love Avril


----------



## M0LD0V4N

...Hmm, My Mac Theme..I still like it.


----------



## Kesava

Kornowski loves me


----------



## Kornowski

cudenver said:


> By cudenver at 2008-08-28



Sweet background! Is that you, or did you take it?



Kesava said:


> Kornowski loves me



Oh, You know it dude!


----------



## Kornowski

We've got a full Vent Server  Well, not full, but busy...


----------



## Roncharlespatton

Kornowski said:


> Sweet background! Is that you, or did you take it?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, You know it dude!




I like all my porn lol


----------



## Kornowski

Roncharlespatton said:


> I like all my porn lol



Erm, Yeah... Sure... Ok.


----------



## Kesava

Kornowski said:


> Erm, Yeah... Sure... Ok.



He ment what I named my hard drive haha


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Amazing Car.


----------



## Justin




----------



## patrickv

*PLANET ROCK BABY*


----------



## Kesava




----------



## Shane

Lol @ Kes 

Here be my latest desktop


----------



## Kesava




----------



## cudenver

*No, I was just doing a shoot*



> Originally Posted by Kornowski  View Post
> Sweet background! Is that you, or did you take it?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, You know it dude!






No, im the one taking the photos, it was at winter park, co (crankworks)
a few weeks ago


----------



## patrickv

Kesava said:


>



dear lord... what the hell ?


----------



## Kesava

I downloaded the "FACT OF THE DAY" wallpaper program.


----------



## klinkacheck

jnskyliner34 said:


>



What is that calender on the side called?


----------



## Kesava




----------



## Justin

klinkacheck said:


> What is that calender on the side called?



it's a desklet for avedesk. you'll need avedesk and sysstats installed.


----------



## Iced_Bullet

jnskyliner34 said:


>



You dirty bugger 

<3


We allowed to say bugger here?


----------



## Kesava




----------



## Justin

Iced_Bullet said:


> You dirty bugger
> 
> <3
> 
> 
> We allowed to say bugger here?



lol. it's not pr0n. 

bugger ain't a curse word, right? 

ROFL, KESAVA'S DESKTOP FTW!!! It's better than PatrickV's.


----------



## Kesava

Haha yep it sure is


----------



## Justin

I really really want to install Leopard, but not on my craptop.


----------



## Kesava

Well then get a decent computer.. haha


----------



## Justin

still don't have enough money!!! >.<


----------



## Kesava

Ah well, Why not on your laptop? even if it sucks haha


----------



## Kesava

haha forget to fix the spelling mistake


----------



## Justin

awww. i want to win best desktop award.


----------



## Kesava

Haha well you'll just have to try harder 

(sending me money through paypal may help you win)


----------



## Justin

i don't have paypal. 

oooh. lets have a monthly desktop competition.


----------



## Kesava

haha well you can arrange it


----------



## Motoxrdude




----------



## patrickv

Kesava said:


> haha forget to fix the spelling mistake



so that's what you're up to when am not around... eh ?
is that the stupid font you were asking me earlier if i could read ?


----------



## Kesava

Grrrr OS X stuffed up so i just reformatted, got rid of vista in the process and am now single booting OS X.


----------



## Kill Bill

Kesava said:


> Grrrr OS X stuffed up so i just reformatted, got rid of vista in the process and am now single booting OS X.



What OS X 86 are you considering the fact your specs in the sig are pc


----------



## Mattu

The background picture was taken by me on hgwy. 707 on the Ohio-Indiana line. Makes for a good desktop background IMO.

I removed the Recycle Bin off the desktop with a registry hack


----------



## chibicitiberiu

This is my desktop.
And yes, it's xp.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

and i like how that 'glass effect' looks under my icons


----------



## Kornowski

I just love British "summer"


----------



## cohen

here we go


----------



## Calibretto

Originally 1280 x 1024 but resized it so it would fit in this window...


----------



## bullzi

That's sweet, what skin/program are you using?


----------



## Calibretto

I'm using the Blax theme and I just changed the font to Calibri and then changed some icons 

and then the dock at the top with all the programs is called ObjectDock. Sweet program...


----------



## MrDave3D




----------



## Calibretto

............


----------



## alexyu

Calibretto said:


> ............



+

+1


----------



## Kesava

Shutup, i only did that photoshoot for the money and im not proud of it.


----------



## alexyu

Kesava said:


> Shutup, i only did that photoshoot for the money and im not proud of it.



Oh, you're the penguin?


----------



## Kesava

No, im the one that got the penguin tattoo


----------



## alexyu

Kesava said:


> No, im the one that got the penguin tattoo





x99999999


----------



## Kesava

Maybe you can view me on webcam sometime


----------



## alexyu

Kesava said:


> Maybe you can view me on webcam sometime



When?


----------



## MrDave3D

Calibretto said:


> ............



Here is a nother one for ya.


----------



## alexyu

I'm shaking...


----------



## Kornowski

MrDave3D said:


> Here is a nother one for ya.





alexyu said:


> I'm shaking...



I'm hard.


----------



## MrDave3D

Hahaha, Gotta go to work cya guys.


----------



## Vizy

wedgie


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> Hahaha, Gotta go to work cya guys.


Where on earth do you work????? I'm sure they're a little short on staff, no...?


----------



## alexyu

My new desktop:


----------



## MrDave3D

hackapelite said:


> Where on earth do you work????? I'm sure they're a little short on staff, no...?



Recycle center


----------



## chibicitiberiu

alexyu said:


> My new desktop:



I give you some suggestions to make it look cooler: enlarge the image to cover the entire desktop, and using photoshop (or other programs) blur under the icons, like i did. It's going to look nice.


----------



## alexyu

chibicitiberiu said:


> I give you some suggestions to make it look cooler: enlarge the image to cover the entire desktop, and using photoshop (or other programs) blur under the icons, like i did. It's going to look nice.



I like the black frame.
Maybe when I'll try that when I get bored of this image.


----------



## Shane




----------



## Danda

... You guys make my Desktop look like crap...

*Hides in a Dark Corner*


----------



## Shane

post up mate dont be shy


----------



## chibicitiberiu

alexyu said:


> I like the black frame.
> Maybe when I'll try that when I get bored of this image.


Another suggestion: In the cheats category i see there is one more place: you could put there CheMax (www.chemax.ru, select English, download latest version, updates like every month). It is a huge collection of cheats for more than 5000 games.


----------



## Danda

Nevakonaza said:


> post up mate dont be shy




... Ill do it later... Right now im Ashamed... *Hides back in Dark Corner*


----------



## elmer91

got me a new background, and a new background for the objectdeck.


----------



## alexyu

chibicitiberiu said:


> Another suggestion: In the cheats category i see there is one more place: you could put there CheMax (www.chemax.ru, select English, download latest version, updates like every month). It is a huge collection of cheats for more than 5000 games.



Thamks for the suggestion. I'll do that.


----------



## MrDave3D

Nice Elmer


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## Motoxrdude

Intimidating? I know...


----------



## DirtyD86

i think i would start chewing my arm off after 4 minutes of having a screen that bright . WHY MOTO WHY


----------



## mep916

Arghhhh!! Motorx...do something about that!


----------



## Motoxrdude

DirtyD86 said:


> i think i would start chewing my arm off after 4 minutes of having a screen that bright . WHY MOTO WHY



Lol, my girlfriend changed it to that color. I always have a window open so I never look at my desktop. Ill get around to changing it though one of these days.


----------



## Justin

my eyes! they burn! >.<


----------



## Ben

DirtyD86 said:


>



pleeease give me a link to that wallpaper!


----------



## DirtyD86

Ben said:


> pleeease give me a link to that wallpaper!



ask and you shall receive

http://www.casa.ucl.ac.uk/andy/blogimages/DigitalUrbanWall1280.jpg


----------



## Burgerbob




----------



## mep916

That's pretty cool. I need to install one of those dock thingys.


----------



## Roncharlespatton

How do you get that toolbar at the top pm me>


----------



## Ben

Roncharlespatton said:


> How do you get that toolbar at the top pm me>



its just a dock for windows. You can either use Objectdock, Rocketdock, or RK Launcher

I recommend rocketdock.



DirtyD86 said:


> ask and you shall receive
> 
> http://www.casa.ucl.ac.uk/andy/blogimages/DigitalUrbanWall1280.jpg



and you are a nice person


----------



## ScOuT

As of now....it changes all the time


----------



## MrDave3D




----------



## Intel_man

new desktop.


----------



## Justin

Kirby TF2 pwnage!


----------



## Shane

Good old Xp pro SP3


----------



## scooter

DirtyD86 said:


> ask and you shall receive



Can I borrow 10 grand?


----------



## Kornowski

Mine at the moment, I like it, don't laugh 






BTW, the 'Live Chat' isn't a sex line thing, it's a Shop, I need to ask them if they have my MOBO in stock


----------



## TFT

Kornowski said:


> BTW, the 'Live Chat' isn't a sex line thing, it's a Shop, I need to ask them if they have my MOBO in stock



Yea, Looks like a "kiss" in the bottom left corner


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> Yea, Looks like a "kiss" in the bottom left corner



Oi! It's a 'Delete' button!


----------



## Hadogenes

My standard screenshot






And something what windows users can only dreem:


----------



## Kornowski

And to think you guys got at me for having big icons, lol...


----------



## Hadogenes

Because I hardly ever have any icons on desktop I can have such a big icons


----------



## pokethesmot




----------



## bcohen4




----------



## patrickv

Hadogenes said:


> And something what windows users can only *dream*:



After being a linux user for some years i fail to see how xgl/compiz desktop effects (or whatever it's called these days) can be impressive....
Gnome with KDE icon sets


----------



## Gebucht

pokethesmot said:


>



Whats **** balls then


----------



## pokethesmot

Gebucht said:


> Whats **** balls then



lol every time my desktop gets full of icons i make a folder with a random name and put them all in it lol =]


----------



## Gebucht

Lol thats crazy


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Hadogenes said:


> My standard screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something what windows users can only dreem:


Compiz FTW ! 



patrickv said:


> After being a linux user for some years i fail to see how xgl/compiz desktop effects (or whatever it's called these days) can be impressive....
> Gnome with KDE icon sets


Showing off, keeping others awed, that's all its for. Honestly, no average user goes for Linux because it's more secure, or even because it's free  -jKz-


----------



## mattg14

Modded XP FTW!


----------



## bcohen4

^^ I like that


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are the ones I've been shuffling:





















Bob


----------



## omechengineeru

Vroom those have to be some of the best backgrounds i've seen... links?


----------



## vroom_skies

It's been quite awhile since I've gotten them, so I don't remember the links.
If you have AIM, you can add me and I'll send them on over.

AIM: vroom skies

Bob


----------



## patrickv

well this is mine... my last screenshot of my home pc.
Won't be posting desktops in a while as am selling my pc


----------



## Kesava

yeah, vroomskies, where might i find that picture with the road and scary trees?


----------



## Ethan3.14159




----------



## vroom_skies

Kesava said:


> yeah, vroomskies, where might i find that picture with the road and scary trees?



Some, along with the scary tree shot can be found on this page:
http://gallery.artofgregmartin.com/wallpapers/index.html

Bob


----------



## Gebucht

Nice one, gonna grab some of them, thanks

7000th post (Reply) in this topic right here 

I would post a picture of mine up but I only have recycle bin on there lol


----------



## G25r8cer

The new beginning of Mac OS X on my Vista Machine

Any Tips or Suggestions for themes or other's are welcome


----------



## azwebs

g25racer said:


> The new beginning of Mac OS X on my Vista Machine



Some nice posts here. Might see about putting my desktop up, but I think it's copyrighted.


----------



## G25r8cer

I used all legit and legal programs such as the following:

- WindowBlinds 6
- Object Dock 1.9 (Free)
- ObjectBar

I also skinned a few other things such as Firefox, Windows Media Player, and Trillian to look like mac


----------



## G25r8cer

Just Installed and Bought Icon Packager. I must say this is getting better and better. I am having lots of fun.


----------



## Kesava

I just installed OS X, found that to be much easier and more effective.


----------



## Shane

g25racer said:


> The new beginning of Mac OS X on my Vista Machine
> 
> Any Tips or Suggestions for themes or other's are welcome



looking good

i failed at an attempt to install the real OSX x86,anyway il shut up now


----------



## azwebs

g25racer said:


> The new beginning of Mac OS X on my Vista Machine
> 
> Any Tips or Suggestions for themes or other's are welcome



Not looking too bad. But why pretend its a Mac, just get one with Vista on it. Then it's proper. Do I spot PeerGuardian and uTorrent there too? I believe those are used to aid in torrent downloading, and PeerGuardian blocks known government/anti-copyright IP addresses and the like from accessing/being accessed by your computer? Illegal downloading by any chance?

If you wanna know how I know, I use PeerGuardian at school. It blocks their attempts to access my laptop when it's on their network and using their broadband (finally got the proxy).

Sorry for the long and non relevant post - I'm bored.


----------



## Kesava




----------



## FatalityTech

Heres mine.... What You think??


----------



## G25r8cer

azwebs said:


> Not looking too bad. But why pretend its a Mac, just get one with Vista on it. Then it's proper. Do I spot PeerGuardian and uTorrent there too? I believe those are used to aid in torrent downloading, and PeerGuardian blocks known government/anti-copyright IP addresses and the like from accessing/being accessed by your computer? Illegal downloading by any chance?
> 
> If you wanna know how I know, I use PeerGuardian at school. It blocks their attempts to access my laptop when it's on their network and using their broadband (finally got the proxy).
> 
> Sorry for the long and non relevant post - I'm bored.



Last I checked those programs are completely LEGAL to have. The only thing that is illegal is the (copyrighted) content that people download. Peerguardian actually acts as my firewall. As for telling us that you use pg at school, that is against forum rules. READ FORUM RULES


----------



## zer0_c00l

FatalityTech said:


> Heres mine.... What You think??



i have the same dell...not bad really


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Is that the "Red" dell?


----------



## Shane

g25racer said:


> Last I checked those programs are completely LEGAL to have. The only thing that is illegal is the (copyrighted) content that people download. Peerguardian actually acts as my firewall. As for telling us that you use pg at school, that is against forum rules. READ FORUM RULES



yeah not only that azwebs but you have no right questioning g25racer about it anyway,what he has and does on his pc is his business not anyone elses


----------



## mep916

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah not only that azwebs but you have no right questioning g25racer about it anyway,what he has and does on his pc is his business not anyone elses



That's generally how I feel. With regard to the rules, you're not allowed to discuss illegal activities. What someone does privately with their computer is their business. Posting a screenshot with shortcuts to a program, whether or not it's used for illegal means, does not violate the rules.


----------



## tlarkin

azwebs said:


> Not looking too bad. But why pretend its a Mac, just get one with Vista on it. Then it's proper. Do I spot PeerGuardian and uTorrent there too? I believe those are used to aid in torrent downloading, and PeerGuardian blocks known government/anti-copyright IP addresses and the like from accessing/being accessed by your computer? Illegal downloading by any chance?
> 
> If you wanna know how I know, I use PeerGuardian at school. It blocks their attempts to access my laptop when it's on their network and using their broadband (finally got the proxy).
> 
> Sorry for the long and non relevant post - I'm bored.



Go ahead and believe that but there is always a way to do something with technology.  Nothing is bullet proof, which is why you will always need human intervention with security and technology.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

kesava said:


>



lmao!

Owned


----------



## Justin

g25racer said:


> Just Installed and Bought Icon Packager. I must say this is getting better and better. I am having lots of fun.



first, delete your desktop icons. 
second, get MAC OSX dock icons. 
third, KESAVA's Desktop PWNS! XD


----------



## G25r8cer

jnskyliner34 said:


> first, delete your desktop icons.
> second, get MAC OSX dock icons.
> third, KESAVA's Desktop PWNS! XD



Nice tips for me thanks. I thought about getting rid of my desktop icons but, I dont use the mac look that much. Mainly just to show off. lol


----------



## G25r8cer

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah not only that azwebs but you have no right questioning g25racer about it anyway,what he has and does on his pc is his business not anyone elses



Thanks for the back up!! Atleast someone understands where im coming from.


----------



## G25r8cer

mep916 said:


> That's generally how I feel. With regard to the rules, you're not allowed to discuss illegal activities. What someone does privately with their computer is their business. Posting a screenshot with shortcuts to a program, whether or not it's used for illegal means, does not violate the rules.



Thanks for the info


----------



## G25r8cer

Here's my current Vista theme


----------



## cohen

g25racer said:


> Here's my current Vista theme



Hey, nice gadgets on your sidebar..... willing to share them??? - http://www.computerforum.com/128901-vista-gadgets.html


----------



## patrickv

well my current work environment - pretty blank really


----------



## Buzz1927

Kesava said:


>


Funniest post in ages!


----------



## patrickv

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> lmao!
> 
> Owned



hahahahahah
i think this should move to the *FAIL* thread


----------



## christina50

*Desk Top Up*

Except for the minor convenience of running oft-used web apps in their own dedicated window and making them accessible via a desktop icon, Prism isn't really all that exciting in its current form. It doesn't offer much of a benefit over bookmarks and your current browser window. However, the implications for the future are big. "This is a pretty huge deal," writes Ryan Stewart, "and it shows a trend that I‚Äôve been preaching/tracking all along; that the desktop isn‚Äôt dead at all and that a hybrid approach is a successful way to go."

---------------
christina
[URL="http://www.computerforum.com.


----------



## Shane

Fresh install


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Nevakonaza said:


> Fresh install



what is that "Microsoft Keyboard" and "Microsoft Mouse" apps??!??


----------



## Shane

chibicitiberiu said:


> what is that "Microsoft Keyboard" and "Microsoft Mouse" apps??!??



Thats the software that come with the Wireless desktop set,it allows you to customise buttons on the keyboard and also on the mouse


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats the software that come with the Wireless desktop set,it allows you to customise buttons on the keyboard and also on the mouse



nice....


----------



## Bob Jeffery

lol yeah its cool i have the mouse app that came with my intellimouse 3.0


----------



## Shane

it is cool,because on my mouse "Microsoft Wireless Laser Mouse 5000" theres this little button either side of the mouse which allows you to go back/farward a page while surfing the internet and i kept accidently pressing it as i move the mouse around.

it could be disabled in the software so i disabled it.


----------



## elmer91

that mouse thing is awesome play with. if you have a microsoft wireless mouse with the side buttons, you can customize the buttons. here are two screen shots of what two of the amusing features. i am very easily amused by these. lol.

the zoom feature





the select window feature


----------



## G25r8cer

cohen said:


> Hey, nice gadgets on your sidebar..... willing to share them??? - http://www.computerforum.com/128901-vista-gadgets.html



Im there right now


----------



## christepher25

*Post Your Desktop up*

used to be one of those people with icons covering my entire MacBook desktop, all glaring evidence of a failure to properly organize my files. These days, I try to take a desktop organizational moment every other week. Still, I’ve wondered what the things lingering on my desktop we all about. Why were they there? What might they tell someone else about me if they looked closely at them.
---------------------------
christepher

http://www.computerforum.com


----------



## cohen

g25racer said:


> Im there right now



Saw that, i saw your post once i got home, i'm about to download them now, if i can get my vista to connect to my network


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> Fresh install


*
Neva*, sorry to interrupt but each time i see your screenshot, you're always from fresh... why do you keep reformatting your computer ?
i can *neva* understand why ! 

laptop






just in case you are wondering what is SOR XXX, no it's not porn.


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> *
> Neva*, sorry to interrupt but each time i see your screenshot, you're always from fresh... why do you keep reformatting your computer ?
> i can *neva* understand why !



HAHA ive got an exuse for this format lol,got a new hard drive 

the reason i format often is because Vista is shite.,been honest,its quicker to format and re-install than trying to fix all the damn problems and errors.


----------



## tlarkin

Nevakonaza said:


> HAHA ive got an exuse for this format lol,got a new hard drive
> 
> the reason i format often is because Vista is shite.,been honest,its quicker to format and re-install than trying to fix all the damn problems and errors.



Ever hear of deep freeze?  You may want to look into it


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> HAHA ive got an exuse for this format lol,got a new hard drive
> 
> the reason i format often is because Vista is shite.,been honest,its quicker to format and re-install than trying to fix all the damn problems and errors.



What about when you have to install a lot of games?


----------



## james76




----------



## tlarkin

james76 said:


>



That is the Leopard Server default background image.....FYI


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> What about when you have to install a lot of games?



i dont have alot of games tbh,cod4,AOE3,san andreas and Steam which downloads the games again anyway and doesnt take long.


----------



## Ben

tlarkin said:


> That is the Leopard Server default background image.....FYI



confused on why you told him that?


----------



## G25r8cer

tlarkin said:


> Ever hear of deep freeze?  You may want to look into it



Ahh System Restore work good enough


----------



## thermophilis

My new laptop 





Edit: I just noticed this, I am definitely not in Redmond, WA (weather gadget)


----------



## james76

Ben said:


> confused on why you told him that?



lol...yeh same


----------



## Justin




----------



## thefnshow

hey jsnskyliner34...could you post the wallpaper,the guy with the needles...it's really cool


----------



## Justin

http://divineerror.deviantart.com/art/Technical-Imperfection-10069275


----------



## thefnshow

thanks


----------



## elmer91

he jnskyliner34, what is that music thing? where it has the album cover  taped?


----------



## PsychoRobot

*mine while i am cooking the chip*

View attachment 2710


----------



## Justin

elmer91 said:


> he jnskyliner34, what is that music thing? where it has the album cover  taped?



it's called CD Art Display.


----------



## Shane




----------



## Gebucht

War Rock, hell thats old now, but its a really good game, I used to play it all the time


----------



## Shane

Gebucht said:


> War Rock, hell thats old now, but its a really good game, I used to play it all the time



yeah i like to play it when i need a break from COD4.

i like in warrock how you have choppers and hummers you can actualy use like you could in a battlefield unlike cod4.


----------



## elmer91

jnskyliner34 said:


> it's called CD Art Display.



it is cool looking. will it work with windows media player?


----------



## Justin

elmer91 said:


> it is cool looking. will it work with windows media player?



i'm not sure. >.<


----------



## Ben




----------



## Shane

Nice BEN where you get your wallpapers from?


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice BEN where you get your wallpapers from?



the wonderful world of deviant art


----------



## PabloTeK

Lurve this car...


----------



## ilya124

wow 700 pages, awesome. lol


----------



## Ben

ilya124 said:


> wow 700 pages, awesome. lol



sniff...I'm only at 177


----------



## elmer91

Ben said:


> the wonderful world of deviant art



link? or person who made it so i can search for them?


----------



## Justin

Ben said:


> the wonderful world of deviant art



HI-5! 

I got bored with Interfaclift. zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## elmer91

lol. i can never find anything i really like on interfacelift, and same for deviant art. i occasionally will find something. maybe im just to picky with my background.


----------



## Bigwoods

Too lazy to post it, it's my friends M3.. Doing a massive burnout


----------



## Ben

elmer91 said:


> link? or person who made it so i can search for them?



yep, there's your link.

you're welcome.



jnskyliner34 said:


> HI-5!
> 
> I got bored with Interfaclift. zzzzzzzzzzzz



Heck yes! Interfacelift is all the same: High quality amazing pictures that I download but never actually use as my desktop. To me...they all have the same feel...it just gets old after a while. gimme some vectors or somethin! 



elmer91 said:


> lol. i can never find anything i really like on interfacelift, and same for deviant art. i occasionally will find something. maybe im just to picky with my background.



I just mainly look into the mac os/pc and photo manipulated categories and go through a bunch of pages, randomly clicking on things that look sort of cool. Then I end up with a bunch of zip/.jpg files on my desktop 

It really isn't the best way to spend my time


----------



## scolls




----------



## pokethesmot

scolls said:


>



where did you get that infobar thing at


----------



## elmer91

new background. have a feeling i will make something similar with some good motocross quotes.


----------



## Justin




----------



## elmer91

got a link for the background?


----------



## Justin

http://funerium.deviantart.com/art/The-grim-reaper-88465544


----------



## scolls

pokethesmot said:


> where did you get that infobar thing at



That is the Windows Sidebar that comes with Vista.


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## g4m3rof1337

This picture looked so great once I uploaded it, so I set it as my Wallpaper.


----------



## elmer91

the Pure one i posted earlier inspired me to make one. not exactly what i wanted, but it will work.


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Ben

yay for updates.


----------



## thermophilis

I like this one a lot


----------



## alexyu

I have a new one... worked a lot on it.


----------



## Jerrick

The last two on the page before this are my favorites out of this whole thread.


----------



## Shane

Irishwhistle said:


>



I like 

wish more people ran linux here,PLEASE linux run all windows games one day!!! PLEASE PLEASE!


----------



## Rambo




----------



## PabloTeK

Man what is on your iPod! Very nice though, have you got the link?


----------



## Shane

ahh OSX


----------



## Rambo

PabloTeK said:


> Man what is on your iPod! Very nice though, have you got the link?



What do you mean? :S


----------



## mac550

here is mine at the mo,


----------



## Shane

mac550 said:


> here is mine at the mo,



who is the sexy lady?


----------



## tlarkin

thermophilis said:


> I like this one a lot



That is sweet, please tell me there are a series of these?  I love zombie stand offs!


----------



## atentora

thermophilis said:


> I like this one a lot



Where did you find that, it is amazing...


----------



## tlarkin

atentora said:


> Where did you find that, it is amazing...



your google fu is weak my good man (or woman depending on what sex you are)!

http://www.crawlofthedead.com/images/uploads/zombieplayground.jpg


----------



## atentora

Blah, forgot about google some how... I'll go sit in a corner and be ashamed of myself...
I'm a male btw


----------



## patrickv

Rambo said:


>


ah.. been a long while man,welcome back 



PabloTeK said:


> Man what is on your iPod! Very nice though, have you got the link?


I think his icons is Glossy !! 



Nevakonaza said:


> ahh OSX


and you're dieing to give it a shot eh !! 



Nevakonaza said:


> who is the sexy lady?


dude ??!! 

mine


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> dude ??!!



YES?


----------



## thermophilis

tlarkin said:


> That is sweet, please tell me there are a series of these?  I love zombie stand offs!


I have no clue, I found it with stumble.
edit: Here's the artist's home page, maybe you can find something?


----------



## coleman

heres mine
http://s399.photobucket.com/albums/pp73/coleman123_123/?action=view&current=desktop.jpg

tell me if the link doesn't work


----------



## jimkonow

click free


----------



## coleman

thanks jimkonow,    

for posting my desktop


----------



## killershark1978

when I get home from work, im defo going to post mine up here, I got a sweet style layout, the wallpaper I use is unique because I did it myself in photoshop


----------



## killershark1978

killershark1978 said:


> when I get home from work, im defo going to post mine up here, I got a sweet style layout, the wallpaper I use is unique because I did it myself in photoshop



Infact the wallpaper is up on my photobucket account

it started life as this






and I changed it to this






will still post full set out when I get home


----------



## Kornowski

That's sweet, man. Did you make it from scratch or is it stock images?


----------



## killershark1978

Kornowski said:


> That's sweet, man. Did you make it from scratch or is it stock images?



the women I cut out from another image, I started by covering the apple logo with the circle image, then wrote "rapture" across the circle, then cut the women out from another image and overlayed it, im no expert with photoshop but it was fairly easy to make.


----------



## killershark1978

Screen Shot 1





Screen Shot 2


----------



## Shane

Featuring my dream car! all V12 of it.


----------



## cpt.obvious

The-Llamalizer said:


> Did you guys just do a printscreen to get those pics of your desktop? How do you dow that cause when hit alt+prtscn keys nothing happens. It appears to not work. Any suggestions?




All you do is just hit print screen. For the longest time i was doing ctrl alt prtscrn. But I found out prtscrn is just fine. i works sometimes when i play GTA! sswweeeeeeeeeeeeeeettt


----------



## cpt.obvious

Nevakonaza said:


> who is the sexy lady?



Thats Morgan Webb from Xplay on G4!!!


----------



## cpt.obvious

elmer91 said:


> new background. have a feeling i will make something similar with some good motocross quotes.



Where the hell did you get the skin?! And also that wallpaper?! I WANT IT!


----------



## Irishwhistle

I've finally found it! Adium for Linux!!!


----------



## elmer91

cpt.obvious said:


> Where the hell did you get the skin?! And also that wallpaper?! I WANT IT!



the skin is called sinister, and came from deviant(i think). i would post a link, but cant find it anymore :/. if you want it, pm me your email and i will email it as a rar file.

the wallpaper came from deviant also. http://theunkownartist.deviantart.com/art/Pure-Unforgotten-99406914


----------



## Shane

looking nice IRISHWHISTLE,you like linux dont you 

Mine






[/IMG]


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


>



you've too much image codes.
hmmmm looks like a format to me 
And you don't have mails either. ok i'm currently sending you some spam


----------



## Shane

haha actualy i have not formatted,just gave my desktop a good clean,moved all my other icons and a fresh wallpaper 

Nope no emails this morning,no one likes me anymore


----------



## Respital

Nevakonaza said:


> haha actualy i have not formatted,just gave my desktop a good clean,moved all my other icons and a fresh wallpaper
> 
> Nope no emails this morning,no one likes me anymore



Lol.

Nice wallpaper, is it from need for speed undercover?

Link please?


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> haha actualy i have not formatted,just gave my desktop a good clean,moved all my other icons and a fresh wallpaper
> 
> Nope no emails this morning,no one likes me anymore



hmmm i smell fish !!  

mine


----------



## Justin




----------



## Shane

very nice,im considering getting an Iphone,BUT i think you can only get them on contract? well here in the uk anyway.


----------



## CodyJohnson99

*My Desktop*

This is my desktop.. I loves girls


----------



## TechShark

I love girls too, but i think its the *majority* of guys who dont get girls have wallpapers like this.


----------



## CodyJohnson99

Yeah, but they'll probably have naked girls on their screen, haha...


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> very nice,im considering getting an Iphone,BUT i think you can only get them on contract? well here in the uk anyway.



nah man, the contract thing is everywhere. good thing they're selling the iphone's through my subscriber here (globe telecoms) but damn, it's just too pricey. i advice if you really want one badly, go to hong kong or china. they got unlocked iphones for half the price.


----------



## ZeroWing

CodyJohnson99 said:


> This is my desktop.. I loves girls


Looks like you love WoW too


----------



## skidude




----------



## Respital

Skidude, Nice! Looks awesome. 

Got a link?


----------



## tlarkin

updated my G5 today:
















and a good old pic of the laptop


----------



## elmer91

Respital said:


> Skidude, Nice! Looks awesome.
> 
> Got a link?



not skidude, but i got a link! i also downloaded this
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1542/the_birth_of_europa.html


----------



## skidude

elmer91 said:


> not skidude, but i got a link! i also downloaded this
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1542/the_birth_of_europa.html



Yep pretty much. Absolutely love that wallpaper, and the fact they have really high resolution versions is a plus.


----------



## Beyond

3360x1050


----------



## CodyJohnson117

Beyond said:


> 3360x1050



I never seen like this before.. How that possible? Do you have 2 monitor screen or something. That's awesome.


----------



## thermophilis

wtf, why do you keep coming back?


----------



## G25r8cer

Windows 7 Look Alike


----------



## Respital

elmer91 said:


> not skidude, but i got a link! i also downloaded this
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1542/the_birth_of_europa.html



Ah thanks. 



skidude said:


> Yep pretty much. Absolutely love that wallpaper, and the fact they have really high resolution versions is a plus.



Yeah, it's a beauty. 



Beyond said:


> 3360x1050



 woah nice man.
Got a link? 

wow i sound like a broken record.


----------



## Gottn

Do you guys think this is a good setup of mine compte?
CPU: AMD athlon 5200
GPU: Asus 9800GT 1Gb
Ram: 1024Gb+1024Gb 800Mhz
Hd: 640Gb
Mobo: Asus NG630A


----------



## G25r8cer

Gottn said:


> Do you guys think this is a good setup of mine compte?
> CPU: AMD athlon 5200
> GPU: Asus 9800GT 1Gb
> Ram: 1024Gb+1024Gb 800Mhz
> Hd: 640Gb
> Mobo: Asus NG630A




Thats a good setup


----------



## Beyond

Respital said:


> woah nice man. Got a link?
> wow i sound like a broken record.



http://widewall.blogspot.com/2007_11_01_archive.html


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Beyond said:


> http://widewall.blogspot.com/2007_11_01_archive.html



Nice..i downloaded some.

Now i wonder...




how can i create this effect that is under the car with those lines in photoshop?


----------



## Vizy

nice pic on the sidebar g25 racer.


----------



## G25r8cer

Vizy93 said:


> nice pic on the sidebar g25 racer.



Sh  I just noticed that too   oops complete mistake


----------



## ducis

zerowing said:


> looks like you love wow too



pwnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ducis

g25racer said:


> Windows 7 Look Alike



looks at picture browser on side bar...


----------



## Shane

ducis said:


> looks at picture browser on side bar...



lol,maybe its his porn folder? 

My latest


----------



## patrickv

Haven't posted for a while, here's mine


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> Haven't posted for a while, here's mine



whats putty?


----------



## chibicitiberiu




----------



## Humveeluvr




----------



## antztheplayer




----------



## ducis

Humveeluvr said:


> View attachment 2757



congrats on the kid.


----------



## Shane

Humveeluvr said:


> View attachment 2757



Yeah congrats,what place it it you live? that looks beautiful.


----------



## Humveeluvr

Thanks all, I seen the thread and had to post my Desk top! Actually it our family cottage located just outside of Griffith, Ontario very nice place! Too Bad i didnt have to work in toronto or I would seriously consider moving there!


----------



## Ben

updated a little..


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## Kornowski




----------



## coleman

my laptop


----------



## Shane

My fake ass OSX  dock

but the dock works nice


----------



## deankenny

wow nevkonaza, ive tried to get a skin like that to look like a mac os but can never succeed any chance of a little step by step how to get mine to look like that


----------



## tlarkin

new rig


----------



## Vizy

How is your new rig, tlarkin?


----------



## tlarkin

Vizy93 said:


> How is your new rig, tlarkin?



Minus the crap I have to deal with in Vista, pretty damn good.


----------



## patrickv

tlarkin said:


> new rig



classic shell
Tlarkin stop download torrents  

here's my work desktop







nothing much happening on the front but so many in the backend


----------



## tlarkin

It's legit torrent materials.  eBooks and manuals which are free.


----------



## Shane

deankenny said:


> wow nevkonaza, ive tried to get a skin like that to look like a mac os but can never succeed any chance of a little step by step how to get mine to look like that



here mate,just install and your good to go.

you have to have Vista though,i dont think it works on Xp

http://www.vistaosx.net/download.htm


----------



## deankenny




----------



## Shane

very nice 

that film good then? never seen it.


----------



## deankenny

Nevakonaza said:


> very nice
> 
> that film good then? never seen it.



its the second one, its kind of a memory thing really its the first film me and my gf watched on the day we met, over 4 years ago, so i use it as a testament kind of thing, as for the film the first one is awesome!!!! and the second one is even better, but in my case i got to like the first one better since its the film we first watched together


----------



## Kesava




----------



## Justin

i haven't changed mine for almost a month now. what i posted last is still the same now. i gotta get modding. ;P


----------



## Shane

mine,anyone know good sites for car wallpapers at 1680x1050? 

i want a Mercadezzzzz


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> mine,anyone know good sites for car wallpapers at 1680x1050?



didn't i give you a handfull of sites before? 

http://www.carwalls.com
http://www.allcarwallpapers.com


----------



## atentora

I use launchy to open programs, hence to clean desktop

and yes, that is HAL 9000 as My Computer.


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> didn't i give you a handfull of sites before?
> 
> http://www.carwalls.com
> http://www.allcarwallpapers.com



thanks,yes you did and i bookmarked them but i lost teh bookmarks


----------



## Justin

here's more babeh.
http://www.wallpapergarage.com/


----------



## Justin

bump

using a new dock program, xWindows.


----------



## patrickv

jnskyliner34 said:


>



nice theme JN, here's my working environment, decided to spice things up a bit. the classic theme made me wanna throw up


----------



## Maxb1992

*The good, the bad and the ugly.*


----------



## Justin

patrickv said:


> nice theme JN



thanks PatV.


----------



## Nums




----------



## Justin




----------



## chibicitiberiu

jnskyliner34 said:


>


looks nice and clean.

Here is my new desktop:


----------



## epidemik

Just redid mine and Im loving it. 






Just realized i need to add a clock though....

And i need to figure out if i can live without the task bar...hmm


----------



## voyagerfan99

The Lappy


----------



## Justin

epidemik said:


> And i need to figure out if i can live without the task bar...hmm



i tried that before, and failed. i needed the taskbar really badly.  i cba to click my minimized windows on the dock. 

LMAO @ Voyagerfan. How lazy are you to have reboot, shutdown and hibernate icons on your desktop XD


----------



## elmer91

new theme and wallpaper for me. kinda went a different way this time. went bright instead of the normal dark. one thing i dont like is how the little wmp on the task bar is dark, and the size of it makes the taskbar larger than what it should be. so if anyone knows of a theme or skin that fixes this, let me know. or if you know where i can that one thing jnskyline had that had the album art taped to the wallpaper for WMP, that would be great.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


> LMAO @ Voyagerfan. How lazy are you to have reboot, shutdown and hibernate icons on your desktop XD


It just makes life easier!


----------



## patrickv

mine


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Shane

you use Linux as your primary Os now then Irishwistle?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> you use Linux as your primary Os now then Irishwistle?



Sure thing!


----------



## Shane

Irishwhistle said:


> Sure thing!



good move 

i like the osx themese you can get for linux.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> good move
> 
> i like the osx themese you can get for linux.



You use it too? I've been using it for about two years... maybe three.

I've never managed to find a good OS X theme for gnome... Baghira for KDE is pretty awesome though.


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Shane

Irishwhistle said:


> You use it too? I've been using it for about two years... maybe three.
> 
> I've never managed to find a good OS X theme for gnome... Baghira for KDE is pretty awesome though.



not primary no,virtual machien yes.

btw nice background


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> not primary no,virtual machien yes.
> 
> btw nice background



ah! thanks!


----------



## speedyink




----------



## Bob Jeffery

A windows 7 like theme, or have you been spending time on the torrent sites


----------



## knero




----------



## laznz1

lol mines to messy to post


----------



## speedyink

Bob Jeffery said:


> A windows 7 like theme, or have you been spending time on the torrent sites



Torrent sites?  Me?  No...


----------



## Vizy

speedyink said:


> Torrent sites?  Me?  No...



sure.....


----------



## speedyink

It's of no ones concern but mine


----------



## speedyink

There we go, setup more to my liking


----------



## Kornowski

Wow, it looks... different. I don't really like the look of it to be honest. What's with the two preview windows, how does that work?


----------



## speedyink

By default, the taskbar groups similar items, as it looks in the image I posted on the previous page.  So, when you mouse over an explorer in the taskbar, if you have more than one, it will show them all.  You'll also notice the red x's in the previews, you can exit programs by hitting the x.  I changed mine to only group when the taskbar is full though, so I guess the 2 preview windows aren't really all that useful, but still kind of cool nonetheless. 

It is a bit different, but I am liking the changes so far.


----------



## Shane

been bored today with no internet,and i waiting for my cod5 to arrive tommorow so i spent most of the day tidying my 400Gb storage drive up and cleaning up old files etc. 

clean desky






[/IMG]


----------



## patrickv

latest


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> latest



ohh here he goes again teasing me with his trendy OSX desktop 

nice


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> ohh here he goes again teasing me with his trendy OSX desktop



I AM ??


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Wow, it looks... different. I don't really like the look of it to be honest. What's with the two preview windows, how does that work?



You kidding? I think it looks awesome! Hopefully it'll run better than Vista...


----------



## speedyink

Irishwhistle said:


> You kidding? I think it looks awesome! Hopefully it'll run better than Vista...



Not in it's current state, it's only marginally lighter on resources than Vista.  Right now it's about as fast as vista.  Not to say thats slow by any means...


----------



## mac550




----------



## voyagerfan99

She's cute!


----------



## Kornowski

Irishwhistle said:


> You kidding? I think it looks awesome! Hopefully it'll run better than Vista...



Nah, really. I don't know, looks bulky?

There's nothing wrong with Vista.



speedyink said:


> Not in it's current state, it's only marginally lighter on resources than Vista.  Right now it's about as fast as vista.  Not to say thats slow by any means...



SP2 is coming out for Vista soon, there's Betas for that around. Apparently, Vista gets a load faster with it. Have to wait and see, Eh.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Good ol' Lappy!


----------



## Kornowski

I think I just threw up a little.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Kornowski said:


> I think I just threw up a little.



You don't like my Vista theme?


----------



## Kornowski

voyagerfan99 said:


> You don't like my Vista theme?



Nah, not really. All those icons, too.

If you like it though, go for it!


----------



## voyagerfan99

The Desktop:


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> There we go, setup more to my liking





patrickv said:


> I AM ??



Wallpaper links?


----------



## speedyink

Oh jesus...don't make me dig it up...I got it from interfacelift though, let me see if I can find it

Edit: Here it is


http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1674/azores_leaf.html


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> Oh jesus...don't make me dig it up...I got it from interfacelift though, let me see if I can find it
> 
> Edit: Here it is
> 
> 
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1674/azores_leaf.html



Oh wait....I already had this one. Thanks anyways.


Kidding


----------



## patrickv

Ben said:


> Wallpaper links?



here you go







had to upload it cause i don't remember where i got it


----------



## Irishwhistle

Prepare for awesomeness!


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## bcohen4

^^^ I like that theme ^^^


----------



## WeatherMan

Thanks!  Took me ages to find a theme I liked for x64 Vista. Theres barely any free software that enables themes for 64bit, but I found one, and I like it!


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Irishwhistle said:


> Prepare for awesomeness!



Run birdie run...

Now that's what I call a scary picture.


----------



## Irishwhistle

chibicitiberiu said:


> Run birdie run...
> 
> Now that's what I call a scary picture.



Believe me! You have not seen anything yet!


----------



## Vipernitrox

Irishwhistle said:


> Prepare for awesomeness!



link?


----------



## Ben

Irishwhistle said:


> Believe me! You have not seen anything yet!



If only it was real


----------



## Shane

Update


----------



## Motoxrdude




----------



## voyagerfan99

I know. My desktop is messy.


----------



## speedyink

My current desktop.

Damn weather...


----------



## voyagerfan99

speedyink said:


> My current desktop.
> 
> Damn weather...



Haha you made a funny!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Vipernitrox said:


> link?



Skadoosh!










Ben said:


> If only it was real



Agreed.


----------



## Dystopia

speedy ink, could I have your wallpaper? i think its awesome!


----------



## Dystopia

killershark1978 said:


> Infact the wallpaper is up on my photobucket account
> 
> it started life as this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I changed it to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will still post full set out when I get home



Love that picture! If I would know my parents wouldn't kill me if I used it, I'd have to get it!!


----------



## speedyink

Elimin8or said:


> speedy ink, could I have your wallpaper? i think its awesome!



widescreen or fullscreen?


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> widescreen or fullscreen?



Full screen please!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Full screen please!



You kidding?!  I'll take the widescreen! It's about time for an upgrade!


----------



## speedyink

Crap, looks like I saved right over the original full screen version...Sorry Danny!  I got my fullscreen version from patrickv, you should ask him

Here's the widescreen version anyway

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/AbstractWallpapers73.jpg


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> Crap, looks like I saved right over the original full screen version...Sorry Danny!
> 
> Here's the widescreen version anyway
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/AbstractWallpapers73.jpg



Is it on it's way yet then?


----------



## speedyink

Irishwhistle said:


> Is it on it's way yet then?



What do you mean?  I got the orignal 1600x1200 from patrickv, and photoshopped it to my widescreen resolution, and I guess I saved over the original when I saved it, so I dont have it.  Like I said, I got it from patrick, ask him, I'm sure he can upload it.


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> What do you mean?  I got the orignal 1600x1200 from patrickv, and photoshopped it to my widescreen resolution, and I guess I saved over the original when I saved it, so I dont have it.  Like I said, I got it from patrick, ask him, I'm sure he can upload it.



I meant my widescreen monitor. lol 



Anyway, here you go Danny:







It's technically still widescreen, but it's a bigger res so you can edit it.


----------



## speedyink

Irishwhistle said:


> I meant my widescreen monitor. lol



Oooh, lol 

Sorry, that was for the 35th caller

better luck next time


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> Oooh, lol
> 
> Sorry, that was for the 35th caller
> 
> better luck next time



OK, I'll keep trying


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> Crap, looks like I saved right over the original full screen version...Sorry Danny!



Sorry isn't good enough, Sean! 



Irishwhistle said:


> Anyway, here you go Danny:



You're officially cool now!


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> Sorry isn't good enough, Sean!



*sigh*  I'll go hide in my corner now...


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> *sigh*  I'll go hide in my corner now...



Good.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> You're officially cool now!



Awesomeness!


----------



## Motoxrdude




----------



## Justin

now that is sexy, Moto


----------



## speedyink

I agree, if I had linux you could bet your ass I'd be asking where you got that theme


----------



## Motoxrdude

jnskyliner34 said:


> now that is sexy, Moto


Thanks .


speedyink said:


> I agree, if I had linux you could bet your ass I'd be asking where you got that theme



Heh, thanks. It is a mixture of a couple different themes that I put together. I am thinking of asking the original authors and creating a package with all these themes so everyone can download  it.


----------



## speedyink

Thats a good idea, they go well together


----------



## deveritt

rocketdock is usually hidden on the left
i like clean


----------



## FatalityTech

Looks cool Moto...


----------



## Motoxrdude

Heh, thanks!


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## speedyink

Nice, I've never seen KDE look so good


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> Nice, I've never seen KDE look so good



Thanks, although that's basically the default of KDE 4 in Kubuntu.


----------



## ilya124

*mines *

http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr186/ilya124/?action=view&current=desktop.jpg

i like it, not all clogged up


----------



## FatalityTech




----------



## Justin




----------



## Shane

Irishwhistle said:


>



That looks very nice!

Mine

http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b125/shaneathome/?action=view&current=spc.jpg


----------



## patrickv

mine


----------



## Justin

big monitors... *jealous* 

EDIT: if y'all lazy to click my lil preview up there here's my SS.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

how big is yours jnskyliner?


----------



## ilya124

*new desktop*

http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr186/ilya124/?action=view&current=desktop2.jpg

added myself a dock.


----------



## ilya124

jnskyliner34 said:


> big monitors... *jealous*
> 
> EDIT: if y'all lazy to click my lil preview up there here's my SS.



what kind of dock is that?


----------



## ikermalli

What theme is that?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> That looks very nice!
> 
> Mine
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b125/shaneathome/?action=view&current=spc.jpg




Thanks!


----------



## Kornowski

Just doing some video editing, of a movie I'm making for Uni. I'll post it when it's done! 

Sneak Peak!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Just doing some video editing, of a movie I'm making for Uni. I'll post it when it's done!
> 
> Sneak Peak!



Horror movie ummm?

are you the murdrer? does people get blowed up?are people after you?


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Horror movie ummm?
> 
> are you the murdrer? does people get blowed up?are people after you?



Yup! lol

Well, you'll have to wait and see!


----------



## speedyink

Damn, I miss making movies...those were the days


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> Damn, I miss making movies...those were the days



You got any that you've made?

Me and a few friends want to make a cheesy 70's cop movie!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I cleaned up my icons 

This is me and my two dates at homecoming this year.


----------



## Vizy

Voyager fan is in the same league as tlarkin now:


----------



## voyagerfan99

LOL

Grazie!


----------



## Justin

Bob Jeffery said:


> how big is yours jnskyliner?



1280x800 on a 15.4" laptop



ilya124 said:


> what kind of dock is that?



I'm using xWindows.


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> You got any that you've made?
> 
> Me and a few friends want to make a cheesy 70's cop movie!



I don't believe I have them here, no.  I'll have to see if I can find them when get back home, I'm not even sure if I have them anymore...

Haha, nice.  We made a spoof of Cops


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> I don't believe I have them here, no.  I'll have to see if I can find them when get back home, I'm not even sure if I have them anymore...
> 
> Haha, nice.  We made a spoof of Cops



Sure thing, lol.

You've got to haven't you!


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's my current desktop:


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> Sure thing, lol.
> 
> You've got to haven't you!



I wish, I want to see it again


----------



## Justin

bumps thread before it becomes history


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 where you get those Sexy icons from?


----------



## Justin

deviantArt and some from a thread called "The Official PNG thread" on another forum I'm a member of.


----------



## speedyink

I should browse around deviantart some more...they seem to have a bunch of cool things to download for customization.


----------



## voyagerfan99

speedyink said:


> I should browse around deviantart some more...they seem to have a bunch of cool things to download for customization.



So does CrystalXP.net.


----------



## patrickv

minez


----------



## Justin

very nice! what's your bitorrent client?


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine;

Loving the weather here in Liverpool.


----------



## patrickv

jnskyliner34 said:


> very nice! what's your bitorrent client?



Utorrent. I use flashget to download http/ftp files only


----------



## PabloTeK




----------



## Shane

This post doesnt seem to be as active as it used to be 

Mine:


----------



## Justin

challenger *drool*

shame it's an automatic. lazy yanks.


----------



## tlarkin

jnskyliner34 said:


> challenger *drool*
> 
> shame it's an automatic. lazy yanks.



I like the original better


----------



## Justin

hell yeah. original GTO is better though i also like the current GTO even though we all know it's a Monaro.


----------



## kesharn81

*hi*

thanks for sharing the info..


----------



## patrickv




----------



## vroom_skies

Here is what I'm using right now:
eh, you guys get to see some horrible compression lol. The orig is smooth.





Bob


----------



## G25r8cer

Current


----------



## ScOuT

It changes all the time...this is mine now.


----------



## cohen

I haven't posted my laptop in ages, so here we go 






Cohen


----------



## speedyink

My EEEEEEEEEeeeee


----------



## porterjw

speedyink said:


> My EEEEEEEEEeeeee



My parents live in Carlisle and my sister in Camp Hill. I'll be out there for x-mas myself.


----------



## N3crosis

cohen said:


> I haven't posted my laptop in ages, so here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cohen



Who could be the master of puppets? 

P.S. Great song BTW. Learning it on bass. R.I.P. Cliff!


----------



## cohen

Flar0n said:


> Who could be the master of puppets?
> 
> P.S. Great song BTW. Learning it on bass. R.I.P. Cliff!



lol, yeah i know 

Good Luck learning the song 

Cohen


----------



## N3crosis

cohen said:


> lol, yeah i know
> 
> Good Luck learning the song
> 
> Cohen



Thanks man


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> My EEEEEEEEEeeeee



That would be so much fun to have an eePC to play with...


----------



## Justin

Vista on a EEE?


----------



## Gooberman

Someone else from Michigan


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> Vista on a EEE?



and 1gb of ram


----------



## Justin

Click for full res:
http://jnskyliner34.deviantart.com/art/Desktop-12052008-105478232


----------



## scooter

Why is my wife on your desktop^^^


----------



## elron-jethro

lol


----------



## elron-jethro

s'pose tis my turn, nothing too special


----------



## TFT

Bloody hell elron, nearly a 4meg download for a desktop picture. Thought it was never arriving


----------



## elron-jethro

sozzle, shud'av compressed it a bit........(embarrased)


----------



## PabloTeK

Ah elron you play MSTS too? Been a while since I played it but it's still good fun, 8 years an counting! (Trainz sux )


----------



## speedyink

imsati said:


> My parents live in Carlisle and my sister in Camp Hill. I'll be out there for x-mas myself.



Wow, thats so close to me.  That's cool man, it's pretty cold here lately though...but if you like snow now's a good time to come 



Irishwhistle said:


> That would be so much fun to have an eePC to play with...



Heck yes it is.



jnskyliner34 said:


> Vista on a EEE?



Yep, works perfectly fine.  I'm surprised too, I've even got aero on and it still runs smoothly.



Nevakonaza said:


> and 1gb of ram



Yep, still runs great   Vista is not bad if you know how to use windows properly.

Except...

Spot the difference


----------



## Justin

the skin of the taskbar?


----------



## speedyink

Actually that never changed.

I was referring to the 2gb of ram as opposed to the 1gb in the last picture


----------



## Justin

ohhhhh. i should pay more attention to the finer details in life.


----------



## patrickv

TFT said:


> Bloody hell elron, nearly a 4meg download for a desktop picture. Thought it was never arriving



well, his desktop never loaded on my crappy connection, all others did 
mine


----------



## Irishwhistle

Joined the dark side I have!


----------



## elron-jethro

yh Pablo, i modded a few things in it

and Patrick, nice background


----------



## hpvista

oh yeah, beat this piece of crap machine! (sarcasm, anyone could have better than it)

Vista home premium,
3GB memory but it runs like a 1GB,
400 GB Hard drive that thinks im using 100 GB of it!,
AMD 9500 Quad-core 2.2 GHZ processor (i should have went intel),
Geforce 8500 GT (should have spent extra money to get 9800),
LG Flatron Wide 19" monitor that can't adjust tilt,
CA 10$ speakers,
Compaq 90's mic that can't hear you from 1 foot away,
Hp Multimedia keyboard which is sticky because my dad spilled pop on it!,
SD card slot reader that apparently is dislexic

anyone have a worse computer?


----------



## Irishwhistle

hpvista said:


> oh yeah, beat this piece of crap machine! (sarcasm, anyone could have better than it)
> 
> Vista home premium,
> 3GB memory but it runs like a 1GB,
> 400 GB Hard drive that thinks im using 100 GB of it!,
> AMD 9500 Quad-core 2.2 GHZ processor (i should have went intel),
> Geforce 8500 GT (should have spent extra money to get 9800),
> LG Flatron Wide 19" monitor that can't adjust tilt,
> CA 10$ speakers,
> Compaq 90's mic that can't hear you from 1 foot away,
> Hp Multimedia keyboard which is sticky because my dad spilled pop on it!,
> SD card slot reader that apparently is dislexic
> 
> anyone have a worse computer?



Actually, yes, I do... Celeron @ 1.4GHZ and 2GB RAM... new rig is coming though! 

Just so you know though, this thread is actually for posting screenshots.


----------



## elron-jethro

my family, not me, use a socket 478 fujitsu pc, celeron m at 2.6 ghz, allways stuck up at over 505 usage 4 no reason and only 512 mb of ram, and they ask me why its slow!!!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Margaret


----------



## speedyink

Now more set up...

Background courtesy of Thatguy16


----------



## Gooberman

Lol the computer i'm on now has..
2.01 GHz AMD dual core processor
EVGA GeForce 8500 GT
200 GB HDD
but then i have 22" Monitor with nice speakers and with G9 Mouse and G11 Keyboard
(Which i am keeping when i get new rig)


----------



## Hyde01

heres mine =]


----------



## !!!Daniel!!!

My Desktop


----------



## FatalityTech

Here is mine, Background courtesy of patrickv...






Speedy what program is that in your top right corner??


----------



## Ben

boring ol' desktop. *pouts) I want my 24" screen!


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## ilya124

what program do you guys use to apply themes? i thought about downloading a theme patcher but i don't want to mess up my system


----------



## Irishwhistle

ilya124 said:


> what program do you guys use to apply themes? i thought about downloading a theme patcher but i don't want to mess up my system



I use the UXtheme patcher and Ben uses the same.

EDIT: I'm on XP (as is Ben) so you'll have to use a different patcher than I di if you're on Vista.


----------



## Justin

I use Windowblinds, though you have to pay for it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have a BrickoPack from CrystalXP.net that I use. I have Vista Inspirat 2 on my laptop and CrystalXP on my desktop.

On hr family computer I used UXTheme patcher and got the Onyx2 theme.


----------



## G25r8cer

Fresh Install

Super fast now


----------



## !!!Daniel!!!

ilya124 said:


> what program do you guys use to apply themes? i thought about downloading a theme patcher but i don't want to mess up my system



Download StyleXP from..i dont know where, google it.
install that and you can apply themes, boot screens. ect


----------



## patrickv

Irishwhistle said:


>



i have that theme 
mine





so when are we gonna have desktop of the month ?


----------



## mep916

patrickv said:


> so when are we gonna have desktop of the month ?



When you sponsor it with a prize.


----------



## !!!Daniel!!!

mep916 said:


> When you sponsor it with a prize.



lol. ill start pimping up my desktop then


----------



## speedyink

FatalityTech said:


> Speedy what program is that in your top right corner??



It's a gadget for Vista, called all cpu meter


----------



## Justin

oooh! a contest, i'm up for it.


----------



## TFT




----------



## G25r8cer

I think my desktop is pretty good looking for only using StyleSelctor and Rocketdock


----------



## Kornowski

Ben said:


> I want my 24" screen!



You getting one for Christmas?

I can't wait for mine!


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> i have that theme
> mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so when are we gonna have desktop of the month ?



heh heh, I believe I downloaded that one last night.


----------



## ilya124

Irishwhistle said:


> heh heh, I believe I downloaded that one last night.



from where? what program, window blinds?


----------



## elmer91

here is my desktop as of right now


----------



## disturbedpanda

Here's mine:


----------



## Irishwhistle

ilya124 said:


> from where? what program, window blinds?



I got it from deviantART, but it's an msstyle, which requires the UXtheme patcher.


----------



## Connor.S




----------



## Intel_man

Object dock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Connor.S

Object dock FTW!


----------



## Intel_man

Yea... I have Object Dock Plus and it's fantastic.


----------



## Connor.S

Is Plus much different?


----------



## Intel_man

Connor.S said:


> Is Plus much different?



Umm, yea. You can have as much docks as you want and you can have something that is like a dock but on the outer part of the dock, there's a tab feature that is really cool.


----------



## Connor.S

Intel_man said:


> Umm, yea. You can have as much docks as you want and you can have something that is like a dock but on the outer part of the dock, there's a tab feature that is really cool.



Ive wanted multiple docks, just didnt think they had it.  Is it freeware?


----------



## Intel_man

Connor.S said:


> Ive wanted multiple docks, just didnt think they had it.  Is it freeware?



Not legally no ...



I can speak no more about it. XD


----------



## Justin

You have to pay for the Plus version.

xWindows dock FTW!


----------



## patrickv

mine sucks as always


----------



## Irishwhistle

Connor.S said:


> Ive wanted multiple docks, just didnt think they had it.  Is it freeware?



If you want multiple docks just download RKlauncher... that IS freeware.


----------



## scooter

Cleaned up my old Pentium M Toshiba laptop---whooo--hooo!


----------



## Intel_man

Windows XP SUPERBAR!!!!!


----------



## cohen

Intel_man said:


> Windows XP SUPERBAR!!!!!



And, where can i download this from???

Cohen


----------



## Justin

Oh Noez! >.< Fugleh Icons!

Details here: http://jnskyliner34.deviantart.com/art/LeGasp-Desktop-12092008-105842904


----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 said:


> Oh Noez! >.< Fugleh Icons!
> 
> Details here: http://jnskyliner34.deviantart.com/art/LeGasp-Desktop-12092008-105842904



Look like someone's buying a mac book pro....  

Cohen


----------



## Irishwhistle

Fresh Kubuntu install on my new rig!


----------



## Dystopia

FINALLY I get mine posted:






But im getting rid of the object dock and placing icons on my desktop again, i like it more.


----------



## Shane

Irishwhistle said:


> Fresh Kubuntu install on my new rig!



very nice sir 

how much memory of your 2gb is that linux using?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> very nice sir
> 
> how much memory of your 2gb is that linux using?



Thanks!  When I put a very heavy load (or at least heavy for me it uses a little less than 700MB... here's what's running:

Firefox with four tabs open
A Dolphin file manager
A terminal
Konqueror
Amarok
Gimp
Frets on Fire
Compiz

CPU usage is about 50-60% with all that and around 12% if I close out of Frets on Fire. 

So yeah, it's running awesome so far... I do have to figure out how to configure my Radeon better though... I can't play most games if I have Compiz running (frets on fire is an exception), that's just something I'll have to work out though.


----------



## speedyink

Irishwhistle said:


> Thanks!  When I put a very heavy load (or at least heavy for me it uses a little less than 700MB... here's what's running:
> 
> Firefox with four tabs open
> A Dolphin file manager
> A terminal
> Konqueror
> Amarok
> Gimp
> Frets on Fire
> Compiz



Lolz, thats what my 2 2gb Vista laptops use at idle  

I'm curious as you what exactly is going in your screenshot.  It looks cool but I'm trying to guess what the function is 

I'd love to try linux again, but I just can't be bothered to relearn a new OS.  Maybe it's from using Windows for the past 13 years, but every time I use a different OS (Linux or OSX) I just get frustrated cause nothing works the way I like it.


----------



## Intel_man

cohen said:


> And, where can i download this from???
> 
> Cohen



http://haran-hockey.deviantart.com/art/Windows-7-Superbar-in-XP-104697395


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> Lolz, thats what my 2 2gb Vista laptops use at idle
> 
> I'm curious as you what exactly is going in your screenshot.  It looks cool but I'm trying to guess what the function is
> 
> I'd love to try linux again, but I just can't be bothered to relearn a new OS.  Maybe it's from using Windows for the past 13 years, but every time I use a different OS (Linux or OSX) I just get frustrated cause nothing works the way I like it.



lol 

That's a desktop switcher... it normally shows up as a cube, but since there's only two desktops it shows up as a plane.

I kinda want to dual boot XP, but I've used my activation key one too many times and don't want to spend the money to buy it again. But yeah, Linux is awesome, it is a little tricky getting used to at first... fortunately the first computer I ever used was a System 7 Mac and then I switched to a Compaq XP rig, and then by the time I was 11 or 12 I started using Linux and have used a combination of XP, various Linuxes, OS X, and Vista since... so basically I'm used to learning a new OS... it helps at times.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Working on a custom Windows 7 theme for Ubuntu...


----------



## patrickv

Elimin8or said:


> FINALLY I get mine posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But im getting rid of the object dock and placing icons on my desktop again, i like it more.



Small your picture is, difficult to see it is


----------



## Justin

cohen said:


> Look like someone's buying a mac book pro....
> 
> Cohen



yes i am.  still deciding between that or an iMac.


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> Small your picture is, difficult to see it is



You have to be in 256x192 to see it right.


----------



## patrickv

Irishwhistle said:


> You have to be in 256x192 to see it right.



yeah man, super uber resoulution i wonder which graphic card supports it. better get one


----------



## speedyink

Irishwhistle said:


> That's a desktop switcher... it normally shows up as a cube, but since there's only two desktops it shows up as a plane.



Aaah, Gotcha



Irishwhistle said:


> I kinda want to dual boot XP, but I've used my activation key one too many times and don't want to spend the money to buy it again. But yeah, Linux is awesome, it is a little tricky getting used to at first... fortunately the first computer I ever used was a System 7 Mac and then I switched to a Compaq XP rig, and then by the time I was 11 or 12 I started using Linux and have used a combination of XP, various Linuxes, OS X, and Vista since... so basically I'm used to learning a new OS... it helps at times.



I would think that would be helpful..

Nice windows 7 theme by the way.


----------



## Intel_man

Windows 7 Superbar without winstep. WB needed though.


----------



## Dystopia

patrickv said:


> yeah man, super uber resoulution i wonder which graphic card supports it. better get one





patrickv said:


> Small your picture is, difficult to see it is



SHUT UP! lol Try uploading a file that size (i know its actaullly small) with dial up! half the time the uploads fail!

Ill try to get a bigger pic if yall stop teasin me 

and the size is like that because i have a 4 inch LCD monitor, which is by the way, aweome for gaming. I had to steal the ATI Rage Pro out of my little brothers computer so that I could actaully set the resolution low enough for the monitor.


----------



## ilya124

OMG 7 inches. how is that even possible! thats the size of my portable dvd player screen. lol.


----------



## Dystopia

I was being IRONIC  do you know what that is?


----------



## ilya124

irony is for people who have nothing else to say


----------



## Irishwhistle

Elimin8or said:


> I was being IRONIC  do you know what that is?



Do you know what irony is? 'Cause that's not irony... irony is more like saying "Microsoft works." 


It would of been ironic to of said "I have a 50 inch LCD."


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## speedyink

^^^  Nice!

You're tempting me..a lot..how easy is it to get it like that?


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> ^^^  Nice!
> 
> You're tempting me..a lot..how easy is it to get it like that?



Thanks! 


It's not hard at all as long as long as your nVidia card configures easily.

Basically all you have to do is turn on the desktop effects (Compiz) if they aren't automatically enabled (that's important for the dock to work.) Then you run the command:



		Code:
	

sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator

to install the dock. Then you just need to install the icons and the theme. The theme uses the aurora engine (basically it's just an engine that tells ubuntu how to render the windows) so you have to install that... and fortunately that's a cinch using this package: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Ubuntu+Package?content=62227

Just download it and open it... it's all automated.

Then you download the theme which is basically instructions for the theme engine. You get that here: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Leopard+BSM?content=92131

Just drag and drop the file to the theme manager (System>Preferences>Appearence) and Walla! you have a new theme.


Then just get some icons... I got mine here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/ ,  but you can use any icons you like.

Then I deleted the the panel on the bottom, opened Avant Window Navigator from the applications menu, right clicked on it and configured it. Then I dragged icons on it.

The final thing is the cursor... just go to the appearence preferences, click customize, then click pointer. The best one is the black one called "DMZ (Black)"

I think I may of had to manualy add the panel background, but that takes all of five seconds.


----------



## Goose

Currently:


----------



## cpt.obvious

This is mine. The theme is Nvidia Zune theme. I think I got it off deviant art. Using Windowblinds. And the background is, of course, Carmen Electra.







I resized it, I'm on a 37'' HDTV. I didn't know how big it would be on a normal screen.


----------



## Shane

Irishwhistle said:


>



ahh man that looks sweet!

im also tempted to dual boot with Linux.

are you running a 64 bit version of linux Irishwhistle?


----------



## Justin

Goose said:


> Currently:



Huge Ronnie James Dio fan ey.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> ahh man that looks sweet!
> 
> im also tempted to dual boot with Linux.
> 
> are you running a 64 bit version of linux Irishwhistle?



Thanks!  Nah! That's 32Bit, I've never needed 62Bit and I didn't want to download Ubuntu 64Bit, and since it's not gonna make too much of a difference I just used my 32Bit disk.


----------



## patrickv

Mine


----------



## stevedude




----------



## Kornowski

Just trying out Ubuntu on an old laptop;


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Just trying out Ubuntu on an old laptop;




Sweet! Have you gotten Compiz working yet?


----------



## coleman

Here is my new desktop after seeing intel_man's


----------



## Kornowski

Irishwhistle said:


> Sweet! Have you gotten Compiz working yet?



Nah, the laptops far too old to handle it. It won't let me use anything but standard desktop, I think that's what it was called. How would I get it working? Im going to try it on my main PC. Could you PM me some useful hints or tips? 

What's the bar at the bottom of yours?


----------



## speedyink

Irishwhistle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> It's not hard at all as long as long as your nVidia card configures easily.
> 
> Basically all you have to do is turn on the desktop effects (Compiz) if they aren't automatically enabled (that's important for the dock to work.) Then you run the command:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
> 
> to install the dock. Then you just need to install the icons and the theme. The theme uses the aurora engine (basically it's just an engine that tells ubuntu how to render the windows) so you have to install that... and fortunately that's a cinch using this package: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Ubuntu+Package?content=62227
> 
> Just download it and open it... it's all automated.
> 
> Then you download the theme which is basically instructions for the theme engine. You get that here: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Leopard+BSM?content=92131
> 
> Just drag and drop the file to the theme manager (System>Preferences>Appearence) and Walla! you have a new theme.
> 
> 
> Then just get some icons... I got mine here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/ ,  but you can use any icons you like.
> 
> Then I deleted the the panel on the bottom, opened Avant Window Navigator from the applications menu, right clicked on it and configured it. Then I dragged icons on it.
> 
> The final thing is the cursor... just go to the appearence preferences, click customize, then click pointer. The best one is the black one called "DMZ (Black)"
> 
> I think I may of had to manualy add the panel background, but that takes all of five seconds.



Nice, that doesn't sound all that bad.  The biggest problem I was having was with my ati video card


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> Nice, that doesn't sound all that bad.  The biggest problem I was having was with my ati video card



Mhm... your best bet would be downloading the driver from AMD... it even comes with Catylist.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Nah, the laptops far too old to handle it. It won't let me use anything but standard desktop, I think that's what it was called. How would I get it working? Im going to try it on my main PC. Could you PM me some useful hints or tips?
> 
> What's the bar at the bottom of yours?



PM sent... if you need any more info just ask.


----------



## speedyink

Irishwhistle said:


> Mhm... your best bet would be downloading the driver from AMD... it even comes with Catylist.



Not so with my laptop card.  Since its a laptop video card, amd doesn't support them, so no drivers on their website.  I ended up downloading a program that modifies the newest drivers for the desktop cards and makes a driver for your laptop card.  I have no idea if theres a way to do that in linux.



Cycles a collection of 116 wallpapers every 60 seconds


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> Not so with my laptop card.  Since its a laptop video card, amd doesn't support them, so no drivers on their website.  I ended up downloading a program that modifies the newest drivers for the desktop cards and makes a driver for your laptop card.  I have no idea if theres a way to do that in linux.
> 
> 
> 
> Cycles a collection of 116 wallpapers every 60 seconds



Here's one for you speedy


----------



## speedyink

Your gadgets are working? When I click on gadgets it doesn't do anything...


----------



## Motoxrdude

Ben said:


> Here's one for you speedy



Looks like someone torrents .


----------



## Respital

Ben, how did you get Windows 7?


----------



## speedyink

Yes...mine is definitely not real...<_<;  It's..uuhh, an xp skin..


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> Your gadgets are working? When I click on gadgets it doesn't do anything...



Weird...everything works great for me. I guess its just one of those things with a beta. Can't get it all perfect.



Motoxrdude said:


> Looks like someone torrents .



Me? Torrent? Actually no, not at all.



speedyink said:


> Yes...mine is definitely not real...<_<;  It's..uuhh, an xp skin..



lol...too bad it has the text in the corner...you coulda gotten away with it


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


> Weird...everything works great for me. I guess its just one of those things with a beta. Can't get it all perfect.
> 
> lol...too bad it has the text in the corner...you coulda gotten away with it



Oh well, gadgets aren't all that important to me.

Shhhh


----------



## Irishwhistle

I really need to figure out how to block that dumb bot... I keep blocking it and it keeps coming back. lol


----------



## Shane

Irishwhistle said:


>




Looks Sick!

did you ever dual boot with Xp?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks Sick!
> 
> did you ever dual boot with Xp?



Thanks! 

Nah! I used my key too many times. lol  I'm glad anyway though... Linux is awesome.


----------



## BLK1985

MY current desktop background:


----------



## Irishwhistle

MWUHAHA!!!


----------



## Kornowski

I know the secret, it's a Windows skin!  lol


----------



## Motoxrdude

That or he is running qemu .


----------



## Twist86

Just got done cleaning most of my programs up.






I loved them when I was a baby and I still love um to this day. (pretty obvious what I am talking about)


I wont post the one I made...its not nudity but is hot enough to be over 18.


----------



## awildgoose

View attachment 2814

I just Got a New HDD, So not many icons... yet.

Anyways, transformers so i win outa them all.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> I know the secret, it's a Windows skin!  lol




Not! It's completely real.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Motoxrdude said:


> That or he is running qemu .



QEMU? Close, but not quite...


----------



## memory

Here is mine:






Twist86, if you don't mind me asking, who is that on your desktop?


----------



## Kornowski

Twist86 said:


> I wont post the one I made...its not nudity but is hot enough to be over 18.



PM me!


----------



## Twist86

memory said:


> Twist86, if you don't mind me asking, who is that on your desktop?



Well I call them Lucy And Michelle but if your one of the weirdos looking at her face then the name is Sinful Mandy.


----------



## patrickv




----------



## Justin

ONE MONTH! ONE MONTH! I'll be posting Leopard screenshots as well! 

*shakes fist*


----------



## Irishwhistle

jnskyliner34 said:


> ONE MONTH! ONE MONTH! I'll be posting Leopard screenshots as well!
> 
> *shakes fist*




Linux is WAY better! Sure, it doesn't look as pretty at first, but once it's configured it looks awesome.


----------



## Justin

I need a Mac so bleh!


----------



## Irishwhistle

jnskyliner34 said:


> I need a Mac so bleh!



No you don't! PC ftw!


----------



## Justin

LOL. I'll be running XP as well. I need a Mac because of my course and future jobs. It's like every job related to my course has a requirement that you're familiar with Mac's and Mac applications.


----------



## Irishwhistle

jnskyliner34 said:


> LOL. I'll be running XP as well. I need a Mac because of my course and future jobs. It's like every job related to my course has a requirement that you're familiar with Mac's and Mac applications.



Whateva'! Linux is still better though.


----------



## Justin

do nots be whateva-ing meh! *slap*


----------



## Irishwhistle

jnskyliner34 said:


> do nots be whateva-ing meh! *slap*



Whateva'!  Maybe a screenshot would say what I'm trying to say better...


----------



## Justin

nooooooooooooooo!!! one more month!!!!!!!!!! *goes into fetal position, sucks thumb*


----------



## Irishwhistle

jnskyliner34 said:


> nooooooooooooooo!!! one more month!!!!!!!!!! *goes into fetal position, sucks thumb*



One more month till what? Mac? LOL!!! 

jk anyway... I rather like Mac... it's just not near as good as Linux.


----------



## patrickv

Irishwhistle said:


> it's just not near as good as Linux.



Sorry to interupt.
Don't wanna start a fire but you know that's personal preferences.
I could say right now, yeah OsX better than linux, but what's the point ?


----------



## Motoxrdude

patrickv said:


> Sorry to interupt.
> Don't wanna start a fire but you know that's personal preferences.
> I could say right now, yeah OsX better than linux, but what's the point ?



The point would be to start a flame war and give us something to do


----------



## patrickv

Motoxrdude said:


> The point would be to start a flame war and give us something to do



lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> Sorry to interupt.
> Don't wanna start a fire but you know that's personal preferences.
> I could say right now, yeah OsX better than linux, but what's the point ?



lol I was just messin' around.  I personally prefer Linux as an OS though... kinda surprised I'm saying that. I do like Mac software (as in iLife) better than Linux software though.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Irishwhistle said:


> lol I was just messin' around.  I personally prefer Linux as an OS though... kinda surprised I'm saying that. I do like Mac software (as in iLife) better than Linux software though.



Yeah, linux has its ups and downs for me. The flash sucks on linux. It always pegs my cpu usage and lags pretty bad.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Motoxrdude said:


> Yeah, linux has its ups and downs for me. The flash sucks on linux. It always pegs my cpu usage and lags pretty bad.



No flash problems here.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Irishwhistle said:


> No flash problems here.


Check your cpu usage when you load a flash app. Or go on myspace profiles where there are 15+ videos and you'll see what I am talking about.


----------



## Twist86

Motoxrdude said:


> Check your cpu usage when you load a flash app. Or go on myspace profiles where there are 15+ videos and you'll see what I am talking about.



To be fair myspace makes any CPU go emo though.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Twist86 said:


> To be fair myspace makes any CPU go emo though.



Exactly! I have to check with conky though and see how it effects my CPU.


----------



## patrickv

do you guys really think you can set standards





huh huh ??!!!


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> do you guys really think you can set standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh huh ??!!!



Mine is better: http://www.computerforum.com/5484-post-your-desktop-up-743.html#post1138618 

Anyhow, I checked on the flash... there's not noticeable difference on youtube and the 3rd page of the metal thread. Myspace gives another 10% load, but that's expected... it's no better on Windows.


----------



## Vipernitrox

simple. just did a reinstall so no background yet.


----------



## Justin

Hey PatV, you running Leopard or Tiger? I'm wondering if Leopard would be fine with 2gb of RAM. Apple is charging ridiculous prices for a 4gb upgrade for the iMac so I'll buy it first with 2gb and add the other 2gb myself.


----------



## patrickv

jnskyliner34 said:


> Hey PatV, you running Leopard or Tiger? I'm wondering if Leopard would be fine with 2gb of RAM. Apple is charging ridiculous prices for a 4gb upgrade for the iMac so I'll buy it first with 2gb and add the other 2gb myself.



thought you could tell by the version number, 10.5 is leopard, 10.4 is tiger.
Mine is a hackintosh but i'd be darn. It runs freakin fast for 512, considered i tried loading vista at minimal on the same pc and it lagged so much.
Yes 2GB is ok


----------



## logies

wonderful desktops...

 MSConfig, or Microsoft System Configuration Utility, (or simply System Configuration in Windows Vista) is a utility to troubleshoot the Windows startup process. It is bundled with all Microsoft Windows operating systems since Windows 98 except Windows 2000. Windows 95 and Windows 2000 users can download the utility as well, although it was not designed for them.


----------



## Justin

patrickv said:


> thought you could tell by the version number, 10.5 is leopard, 10.4 is tiger.



i'm an apple n00b. i've only owned 2 iPod's. 

cheers.


----------



## Vipernitrox

logies said:


> wonderful desktops...
> 
> MSConfig, or Microsoft System Configuration Utility, (or simply System Configuration in Windows Vista) is a utility to troubleshoot the Windows startup process. It is bundled with all Microsoft Windows operating systems since Windows 98 except Windows 2000. Windows 95 and Windows 2000 users can download the utility as well, although it was not designed for them.



ok... very nice of you to share this very very usefull information with us. I hope you'll have more info as we go.


----------



## Justin

i think that was FAILbot.


----------



## G25r8cer

Another Fresh Install after trying to dual boot. Failure

Windows 7 Inspired


----------



## Vipernitrox

g25racer said:


> Another Fresh Install after trying to dual boot. Failure
> 
> Windows 7 Inspired



all those nice links, a sidebar and some sort of media player docking system and you still need rocketdock . They really need to create a totally different way to manage shortcuts. start menu is soooooo 95.


----------



## skidude




----------



## memory

Nice, skidude.


----------



## skidude

Thanks, just got the new wallpaper two days ago, thought I'd share it 

Link to it for anyone interested, he has tons of resolutions available.
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1705/sunset_in_front_of_me.html


----------



## Kornowski

Skidude, 24"? Nice! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## G25r8cer

Vipernitrox said:


> all those nice links, a sidebar and some sort of media player docking system and you still need rocketdock . They really need to create a totally different way to manage shortcuts. start menu is soooooo 95.



Yeah I def dont need Rocketdock but its cool to mess with. The media player thing is actually DFX Audio Enhancement for WMP.


----------



## skidude

> Skidude, 24"? Nice! I can't wait to get mine!


Hahah I wish!

17" laptop screen, native resolution of 1920x1200. I'm currently out a desktop, I'll get a new one when I have money


----------



## Kornowski

Wow, that's a huge res for a 17" monitor, that's awesome!


----------



## Vipernitrox

Kornowski said:


> Wow, that's a huge res for a 17" monitor, that's awesome!



i've got the same res here on my 17" laptop. can't live without it anymore when i'm busy studying


----------



## skidude

Ya man previous to this the highest res monitor I had was a 19" LCD at 1280x1024... so when I got this it was like going from a TV with knobs to a brand new 1080p. I know I'll never get a lower-res monitor again lol


----------



## elmer91

my latest. not sure on the wallpaper, looking for a new one.


----------



## Connor.S

Wow. I think that wallpaper is great elmer. I love it.


----------



## patrickv

jnskyliner34 said:


> i'm an apple n00b. i've only owned 2 iPod's.
> 
> cheers.



ok then here's another screen for you !! 







and my work desktop !!!


----------



## awildgoose

Got a new one.
View attachment 2818

hope this works.
If you saw my last one, I am kinda a big Transformers fan. 
Transformers, hardcore since '84!


----------



## Justin

patrickv said:


> ok then here's another screen for you !!



i can't wait for mine! less than a month now! 

just waiting for this macworld expo on january to finish cause apple announces new products there and rumours of a new imac might be released.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yuep, still using xp


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## ilya124

heres my new one 

http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr186/ilya124/?action=view&current=desktop1.jpg


----------



## patrickv




----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Justin

oooh a new monitor ey. duals!


----------



## Kornowski

Yup, 24" 1920 x 1200 and 19" 1280 x 1024


----------



## Justin

lol how come the taskbar doesnt stretch to the other side?


----------



## Kornowski

I haven't set it to!  I may try it out though, thanks.


----------



## skidude

Looks slick, Kornowski, new monitor must be awesome!


----------



## salman

No fancy windows themes and desktops a bit messy- but I like my background


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


>



hey Danny why dont you stretch the wallpaper to fill both screen ?


----------



## HumanMage

Kornowski, I'm using that same background  It's a good one.


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> hey Danny why dont you stretch the wallpaper to fill both screen ?



Or get a dual screen wallpaper.


----------



## Kornowski

skidude said:


> Looks slick, Kornowski, new monitor must be awesome!



Thanks man! Oh yeah, it's awesome!



HumanMage said:


> Kornowski, I'm using that same background  It's a good one.



Haha! it's great!



Irishwhistle said:


> Or get a dual screen wallpaper.



I had a look, but I could only find a few on InterfaceLift, they weren't really that great. Know a link to any good ones? 



patrickv said:


> hey Danny why dont you stretch the wallpaper to fill both screen ?



It looks too pixelated! 

I'm going to try Multimon now.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> I had a look, but I could only find a few on InterfaceLift, they weren't really that great. Know a link to any good ones?



Not sure where you can get them any more... you used to be able to get some really awesome ones at StudioTwentyEight, but KoL (the guy who made them) left deviantart so you can't get them from those links any more... you might be able to find the same ones elsewhere though.


----------



## Kornowski

You have to buy them!


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


> It looks too pixelated!
> I'm going to try Multimon now.



That's cause your resolution is bigger than your wallpaper.
My lappy is only 1024x768 so i get a wallpaper thar is 2048x768  (cause i have an another monitor) so it will fit normally.

I saw your wallpaper on interfaclift, the highest resolution is 2560x1600


----------



## SRcobra

http://s479.photobucket.com/albums/rr155/SRcobra/?action=view&current=SRCobrasDesktop.jpg

My Desktop


----------



## speedyink

Crap...I'm using this thing more than my other 2 computers


----------



## Shane

speedyink said:


> Crap...I'm using this thing more than my other 2 computers



is that your EEEPc? i hear theyre realy good,the Msi wind looks great aswell.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> You have to buy them!



No... they just aren't on deviantART anymore. You could try contacting the guy if you could find his email address.


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> Crap...I'm using this thing more than my other 2 computers



So you have VISTA on a netbook? Wow... I suppose the specs are pretty decent though. That CPU isn't much though.


----------



## Shane

XP would be my choice to run on an eeepc,it would run great.


----------



## speedyink

Yes, that would be my EEE, and Yes, thats Vista on it 

Despite popular belief it runs just fine, even with some of the heavy software I use on it.

The CPU actually isn't that bad..(maybe it's the hyper threading )  Though it would be nice for some extra oomph every now and again.

Here's the score:


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> Yes, that would be my EEE, and Yes, thats Vista on it
> 
> Despite popular belief it runs just fine, even with some of the heavy software I use on it.
> 
> The CPU actually isn't that bad..(maybe it's the hyper threading )  Though it would be nice for some extra oomph every now and again.
> 
> Here's the score:



Cool... I would of expected that on the graphics, but that's not bad for an eee... not bad at all.


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's my current desktop:


----------



## Justin

my laptop has the same IGP as your EEE and my score is 3.1. O_O

i can't play F.E.A.R. on mine though cause it only has 1gb RAM and the framerates are terrible and sometimes crashes. running a centrino duo @ 1.73ghz. your EEE is better than my laptop a bit. O_O


----------



## Intel_man

Yes, I'm using Ultramon... it's just that I don't have apps opened.


----------



## speedyink

jnskyliner34 said:


> my laptop has the same IGP as your EEE and my score is 3.1. O_O
> 
> i can't play F.E.A.R. on mine though cause it only has 1gb RAM and the framerates are terrible and sometimes crashes. running a centrino duo @ 1.73ghz. your EEE is better than my laptop a bit. O_O



I know, this thing surprised the hell out of me...i'm playing Halo and Fear with very little lag.


----------



## Intel_man

Yea those Atom's are really powerful processors.


----------



## speedyink




----------



## Shane

How is windows 7? OR are you not allowed to talk about it?


----------



## speedyink

I'm pretty sure I can talk about it..
AFAIK theres nothing wrong with beta testing software you plan to buy anyway...

So far i'm really liking 7.  The beta 1 is very stable and easier on resources than the earlier builds, and a lot of the glitches are ironed out.  It could practically be released in this state.  Anywhoo, so far the only downside is a battery life hit..which is strange, but oh wells.  It runs awesome on my EEE, though.  I could get into the details but i'd be here a while, heheh.


----------



## FatalityTech

Mine again lol I change it alot...


----------



## Invisible Man

here is mine


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> I'm pretty sure I can talk about it..
> AFAIK theres nothing wrong with beta testing software you plan to buy anyway...



MS should really start giving (or selling for a small amount) demos of their latest OS so people can decide if they want it or not without having to buy a full copy or grab a somewhat questionable copy from the web.


----------



## speedyink

Invisible Man said:


> here is mine



Show me a maxed out windows 7 score THEN I'll be impressed 
You have the Acer predator?  They look pretty cool..though a little over the top (mind you haven't seen one in person yet)



Irishwhistle said:


> MS should really start giving (or selling for a small amount) demos of their latest OS so people can decide if they want it or not without having to buy a full copy or grab a somewhat questionable copy from the web.



That would be smart..unfortunately big companies don't make smart decisions like that..they're kinda stubborn in that way.


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> Show me a maxed out windows 7 score THEN I'll be impressed
> You have the Acer predator?  They look pretty cool..though a little over the top (mind you haven't seen one in person yet)[/guote]
> 
> What ever happened to not judging a companies product until you've used, or in this case, seen it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speedyink said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be smart..unfortunately big companies don't make smart decisions like that..they're kinda stubborn in that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... I SOOOOO want to try Windows 7 before I buy it. MS would probably say: "Well, ya see, it would be mak'n 't t'eezy for pirates, and we don't want ta be doin' zot! Who cares anyhoo? We're still makin' $ regardless!"
Click to expand...


----------



## speedyink

Irishwhistle said:


> What ever happened to not judging a companies product until you've used, or in this case, seen it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... I SOOOOO want to try Windows 7 before I buy it. MS would probably say: "Well, ya see, it would be mak'n 't t'eezy for pirates, and we don't want ta be doin' zot! Who cares anyhoo? We're still makin' $ regardless!"



I'm judging it on it's looks, which is easy to determine from a picture...besides, it's the same brand as my computer! 

They practically do have a demo though already..thats the stupid thing.  I find it hard to believe they care if people download an iso of the OS DVD.  I mean, there had to be a reason for the 30 day trial period when no key is entered...uuuh, is that not the definition of a 30 day trial?
It's the activation hacks they should have a problem with.


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> I'm judging it on it's looks, which is easy to determine from a picture...besides, it's the same brand as my computer!







speedyink said:


> They practically do have a demo though already..thats the stupid thing.  I find it hard to believe they care if people download an iso of the OS DVD.  I mean, there had to be a reason for the 30 day trial period when no key is entered...uuuh, is that not the definition of a 30 day trial?
> It's the activation hacks they should have a problem with.



Yeah... that's what I don't get. Maybe they just haven't thought about offering a trial.


----------



## Invisible Man

speedyink said:


> Show me a maxed out windows 7 score THEN I'll be impressed
> You have the Acer predator?  They look pretty cool..though a little over the top (mind you haven't seen one in person yet)


 I got this computer for christmas and I have to said not bad at all. I am happy with it. Yeah it a predator.  Since I station oversea the price is not bad consider I don't have to paid their VAT 19%.  One of the thing I like about this pc is the location of the hdd.  Infront is a hiden door where you can open up and pull your sata hdd slots out.  There are 4 sata hdd slots.  So far I am impress.


----------



## speedyink

Wow, hot swappable drives sounds kick ass.  Nice christmas present dude 
I've seen pictures of them on the internet, they look pretty neat, they definitely look good in orange 

I'm sure it's a nice computer, Acer is definitely a brand I trust



Irishwhistle said:


> Yeah... that's what I don't get. Maybe they just haven't thought about offering a trial.



I bet they have.  Maybe it's just a secret trial they offer


----------



## ScOuT

Invisible Man said:


> I got this computer for christmas and I have to said not bad at all. I am happy with it. Yeah it a predator.  Since I station oversea the price is not bad consider I don't have to paid their VAT 19%.  One of the thing I like about this pc is the location of the hdd.  Infront is a hiden door where you can open up and pull your sata hdd slots out.  There are 4 sata hdd slots.  So far I am impress.



stationed overseas? don't have to pay 19% VAT tax? Are you in Germany?


----------



## Invisible Man

ScOuT said:


> stationed overseas? don't have to pay 19% VAT tax? Are you in Germany?


yes I am for now if you know what I mean.  Can't discuss anything further than that.


----------



## Invisible Man

speedyink said:


> Wow, hot swappable drives sounds kick ass.  Nice christmas present dude
> I've seen pictures of them on the internet, they look pretty neat, they definitely look good in orange
> 
> I'm sure it's a nice computer, Acer is definitely a brand I trust












  Swappable drives is what I like the most plus it have a sata plug for external hdd in the back.


----------



## Shane




----------



## Kornowski

Who.. is... she!?


----------



## MBGraphics

Keep it in your pants Danny


----------



## Connor.S

But really, who is she?  Id like to get acquainted.


----------



## Kornowski

MBGraphics said:


> Keep it in your pants Danny



Never!


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh woah, woah Neva, what did we said about keeping secrets? Who is she?!


----------



## Intel_man

damn! that's one hot chick on your desktop.


----------



## speedyink

damn indeed.  She's pretty smokin.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Who.. is... she!?





Connor.S said:


> But really, who is she?  Id like to get acquainted.





ramodkk said:


> Oh woah, woah Neva, what did we said about keeping secrets? Who is she?!



i have no clue lol,yes shes smokin hot.

i cant even remember where i got it from sorry guys


----------



## Kornowski

You what!? 

Man... what am I supposed to do now. lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

The Lappy


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> i have no clue lol,yes shes smokin hot.
> 
> i cant even remember where i got it from sorry guys



why you lil!!!! 
*strangles neva*


----------



## bomberboysk

voyagerfan99 said:


> The Lappy



Where can you get that gadget with the Cpu/Ram/Swap file?


----------



## BrokaToe

There it be...


----------



## Connor.S




----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> why you lil!!!!
> *strangles neva*



*runs as fast as i can like a Squealing Pig* 



Connor.S said:


>



Thats unusual looks nice


----------



## Connor.S

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats unusual looks nice



Well thank you :]

Trying to determine if I like my virtual lady clock ;]


----------



## Shane

Connor.S said:


> Well thank you :]
> 
> Trying to determine if I like my virtual lady clock ;]



Thats Xp right?

is that virtual girl the one that walk all over your desktop?


----------



## BrokaToe

That's better I hope it worked. :/


----------



## BrokaToe

Crud, how can I post my pic without having to attach?


----------



## Shane

BrokaToe said:


> Crud, how can I post my pic without having to attach?



press screenshot on when your at your desktop....go into paint and paste it then save the image to whatever you want to name it on your desktop.

then go to a free image host site such as Photobucket and upload it there.

then paste the IMG code here.


----------



## BrokaToe

Oh well, here it is...


----------



## BrokaToe

LOL, poop!


----------



## Shane

BrokaToe said:


> LOL, poop!



anyone lend me a  magnifying glass? 

heeh your best doing what i said,then you will get it full size


----------



## BrokaToe

Will it work this time?
LOL


----------



## voyagerfan99

bomberboysk said:


> Where can you get that gadget with the Cpu/Ram/Swap file?



It comes with Vista Rainbar.

I'm running XP.


----------



## Twist86

My new one ^-^





The sexy meter has just hit 8

Fixed the partial nipple show.


----------



## Connor.S

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats Xp right?
> 
> is that virtual girl the one that walk all over your desktop?



Yep, Xp.  And nope :/ just a google desktop gadget.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Hey twist, where did you get that pic


----------



## Twist86

Bob Jeffery said:


> Hey twist, where did you get that pic



Not sure tbh...but she is a UK amateur so it wasn't professional.


----------



## Respital

Twist86 said:


> Not sure tbh...but she is a UK amateur so it wasn't professional.



You shouldn't post that when there are kids like me on the forum.


----------



## alexandergre

nice


----------



## MBGraphics

EDIT: im retarded and cant read


----------



## Twist86

Respital said:


> You shouldn't post that when there are kids like me on the forum.



Your 14....I know what you download when no one is around because we all did it and started before age 14 I bet....and to deny it would be lying.

If a mod wants me to remove I will though....its not nude just really sexy...the way I like my ladies.


----------



## Shane

Twist86 said:


> My new one ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sexy meter has just hit 8
> 
> Fixed the partial nipple show.



shes HAWT!

heres my desktop,recently formated and clean install do to some slowness this past month on my pc and nothing even a defrag would fix 

Its alot faster now though.







check out the temp for the uk tonight!!!!


----------



## ScOuT

Found some nice wallpapers for a change...I have a different one about once a week


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Twist86 said:


> My new one ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sexy meter has just hit 8
> 
> Fixed the partial nipple show.



Don't let Danny see this.


----------



## Twist86

^
Well as long as he doesn't know where I live I feel safe. Rob me for the full image pack ^-^


----------



## elmer91

ScOuT said:


> Found some nice wallpapers for a change...I have a different one about once a week



that looks different, but in a good way. where did you find these nice wallpapers?


----------



## G25r8cer

Latest

Im giving Winamp a try


----------



## Shane

Update


----------



## smellyhillbilly




----------



## quagmondo23

http://www.computerforum.com/[url=h...://www.postimage.org/gx2f9q2J.jpg[/img][/url]


I like my alienware...

black blobs are my name


----------



## Shane

ohh the beauty 

i love Xp  i gave up on Vista.....il wait for windows 7






Just gonna download all the updated now,and SP3.

it uses a mere 156mb of ram idle....instead of 1.3gb like vista lol


----------



## speedyink

If your concerned about ram at idle why not go back to windows 98? 

Mine currently...
Unfortunately having some msn troubles..something about key ports..I might have to reinstall 

......photobucket problems too I see......What the hell did I do??

Ok, had to boot into Vista, where it works fine (ironic? )


----------



## Shane

speedyink said:


> If your concerned about ram at idle why not go back to windows 98?


*
MSI Reminds you:
Because of the limitations of chipset, this MB does not support Win98/ME.
*

hehe,nah im not realy concerned about ram at idle,just saying.

reason i went back to xp is for other problems.


----------



## speedyink

Aww, too bad.  I haven't used that OS in ages 

That's too bad.  I have high hopes with 7 after trying the beta.  It's like XP and Vista had a love child...


----------



## voyagerfan99

speedyink said:


> Aww, too bad.  I haven't used that OS in ages
> 
> That's too bad.  I have high hopes with 7 after trying the beta.  It's like XP and Vista had a love child...



Where can I get my hands on a windows 7 beta?


----------



## speedyink

It should be here soon:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx
I heard after today actually..dunno if it's gonna happen though.

Unless you want to get it from less than honest ways...


----------



## voyagerfan99

speedyink said:


> It should be here soon:
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx
> I heard after today actually..dunno if it's gonna happen though.
> 
> Unless you want to get it from less than honest ways...



I'll wait for a Microsoft release


----------



## speedyink

shouldn't be much longer now


----------



## voyagerfan99

speedyink said:


> shouldn't be much longer now



I'm excited now 

It's free, right?


----------



## speedyink

Yep, but it expires in 6 months.  

Looks like it's out this friday


----------



## KevinKevin




----------



## Shane

ohh its looking good,much better than Vista


----------



## speedyink

Yeah, hey?  I love it so far.


----------



## Shane

speedyink said:


> Yeah, hey?  I love it so far.



definatly,even when i first booted and played around on the desktop everythings just so much faster and responsive.
andi  dont even have any gfx drivers,chipset drivers or anything installed yet which would help performance but obviusly theres none out yet for it.

also i see its using less than 1gb idle so thats a good start.

im not sure why my screenshots so small,the res is set at 1680x1050...maybe its because again i dont have the drivers from nvidia.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Here is a shot of mine Vista Ultimate 64bit @1080p screen res:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> also i see its using less than 1gb idle so thats a good start.



Not anywhere NEAR as good as Linux. 

I tried it on my rig, but it didn't work... I'll just have to wait and buy the final release.


----------



## El DJ

Win. =]


----------



## Justin

mmmmm misa campo... *drool*


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> mmmmm misa campo... *drool*



i agree  very nice!


----------



## mep916

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=misa+campo&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2

We need a drool smiley.


----------



## Shane

mep916 said:


> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=misa+campo&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2
> 
> We need a drool smiley.



holy 

http://attractivefemales.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/misa-campo-4.jpg

i better get back on topic lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

AHEM!


----------



## Shane

Now get gaming! :d


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> Now get gaming! :d



Nope! Once I have SP1 installed I'm gonna upgrade it to Windows 7.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Runnin' great!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Running good here on my laptop!


----------



## Irishwhistle

voyagerfan99 said:


> Running good here on my laptop!



Have you tried installing the graphics drivers yet?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Irishwhistle said:


> Have you tried installing the graphics drivers yet?



It's only a Radeon Mobility 9000. It's not able to support the Aero.


----------



## Irishwhistle

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's only a Radeon Mobility 9000. It's not able to support the Aero.



Ah! I thought is was the GeForce in your sig.  Too bad...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Irishwhistle said:


> Ah! I thought is was the GeForce in your sig.  Too bad...



Nope.

That's in my desktop


----------



## Irishwhistle

voyagerfan99 said:


> Nope.
> 
> That's in my desktop



Well then! You'll just have to put it on your desktop!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Irishwhistle said:


> Well then! You'll just have to put it on your desktop!



Virtual machine is too slow and I don't have a spare hard drive to throw in there. (I'm too nervous to dual-boot)


----------



## Irishwhistle

voyagerfan99 said:


> Virtual machine is too slow and I don't have a spare hard drive to throw in there. (I'm too nervous to dual-boot)



Ah! I just put it on my main HD... no dual boot.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Irishwhistle said:


> Ah! I just put it on my main HD... no dual boot.



I'm not kicking my XP! Are you mad?


----------



## Irishwhistle

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm not kicking my XP! Are you mad?



Nope!  Best OS yet! Even better than XP.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Irishwhistle said:


> Nope! Best OS yet! Even better than XP.



It's only a beta ^_^

I need something that will last me more than 7 months. 

Maybe I'll nab a SATA drive from work.


----------



## Irishwhistle

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's only a beta ^_^
> 
> I need something that will last me more than 7 months.



That means it can only get better! 

I'll use this till August, back it up, use Ubuntu for a spell, and then Windows 7 comes out I'll probably buy it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Irishwhistle said:


> That means it can only get better!
> 
> I'll use this till August, back it up, use Ubuntu for a spell, and then Windows 7 comes out I'll probably buy it.



Okay Wall-E. You do that


----------



## Irishwhistle

voyagerfan99 said:


> okay wall-e. You do that



o rly?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Irishwhistle said:


> o rly?



ya rly


----------



## Respital

Irishwhistle said:


> o rly?


----------



## Invisible Man

I am currently testing my new pc Predator on windows 7 just to see how it run.  Nothing change except for hdd(due to the fact I install an old hdd I use for xp.  Windows 7 had a little problem finding drivers.  But I think I'll be keeping the vista ultimate on predator and xp on my other pc.

Please keep in mind I got this recently and had not upgrade ram or graphic.







and this one below is from vista ultimate


----------



## Irishwhistle

Invisible Man said:


> I am currently testing my new pc Predator on windows 7 just to see how it run.  Nothing change except for hdd(due to the fact I install an old hdd I use for xp.  Windows 7 had a little problem finding drivers.  But I think I'll be keeping the vista ultimate on predator and xp on my other pc.
> 
> Please keep in mind I got this recently and had not upgrade ram or graphic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one below is from vista ultimate



Well, the HD is the problem... what kind of HD is it? I'm using an IDE HD and this is my score:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Notice anything... um... different?


----------



## Intel_man

umm... you're using windows 7 beta?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Intel_man said:


> umm... you're using windows 7 beta?



Yeah, but look at the upper right of the window border and the lower right of the desktop...


----------



## Respital

Irishwhistle said:


> Yeah, but look at the upper right of the window border and the lower right of the desktop...



Laptop?


----------



## Kornowski

There's no 'Send Feedback' or Evaluation number at the bottom


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> There's no 'Send Feedback' or Evaluation number at the bottom



Exactly! 



Respital said:


> Laptop?



Danny's got it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Irishwhistle said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> Danny's got it.



How'd you manage that?


----------



## Irishwhistle

voyagerfan99 said:


> How'd you manage that?



http://www.techspot.com/blog/263/ho...a-send-feedback-link-and-wallpaper-watermark/


----------



## Invisible Man

Irishwhistle said:


> Well, the HD is the problem... what kind of HD is it? I'm using an IDE HD and this is my score:


I am working on that.  I took an external usb sata hard drive out off the case and plug in but the windows 7 Ultimate 64bit which I am testing detect a microsoft default sata controller device.  I try to install the drivers that came with the pc ofcourse it did not work( I was crossing my finger) other than that I had no problem but I also didn't notice anything different between my vista ultimate 64bit and the windows 7 ultimate 64bit.  I had not test any games on it.  I was a little disappointment on windows 7.  I think they should incorporate windows 7 into vista instead of coming out with another windows.  In my opinion there are a lot of people still using xp or w2k because they are comfortable with it.  I still use xp pro because I am comfortable.


----------



## elmer91




----------



## voyagerfan99

elmer91 said:


>



Hey, nice theme!


----------



## elmer91

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey, nice theme!



thanks, the theme is iTheme Vista, downloaded it from deviant art. the dock icons where parts of different packs, some of which i altered. 

the background was taken this weekend in Gatlingburg, TN from my hotel balcony.


----------



## DarkTears

Im building a new rig, could i use windows 7 as my main OS for a bit? i dont want to buy vista when 7 is around the corner.


----------



## Irishwhistle

DarkTears said:


> Im building a new rig, could i use windows 7 as my main OS for a bit? i dont want to buy vista when 7 is around the corner.



Yeah, you could... I am. Make sure you get 7 quick though as the keys are running out fast.


----------



## DarkTears

Well the thing is, i dont have a dvd drive. Can i get a key now? and my friend is going to download 7 for me for when my parts come https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=5720189


----------



## Vipernitrox

can't install it without a dvd drive...


----------



## Intel_man

Isn't the public beta only available as an "update" from vista?


----------



## Shane

Intel_man said:


> Isn't the public beta only available as an "update" from vista?



nah i done a fresh install.


----------



## Intel_man

Nevakonaza said:


> nah i done a fresh install.



Sounds interesting...... since I'm probably going to format my computer... I might put another partition in...


----------



## DarkTears

Vipernitrox said:


> can't install it without a dvd drive...



You dont understand.

I said my friend is going to download it for me so i can install it when my parts come.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131120

Then i posted my list. In my list there is a Dvd drive so i will be able to install it on my new rig. Not this garbage thats in my sig that doesnt have a dvd drive. Understood?


----------



## Irishwhistle

I know, very cool, right?


----------



## theasian100

Haven't revamped my desktop in a while so this is what i did. Dual screen.


----------



## DarkTears

Your dual screens are just mirrored?


----------



## Shane

i would love that car!

but in white with black rimz


----------



## theasian100

DarkTears said:


> Your dual screens are just mirrored?



Mirrored? Nope Their just Independent Dual view It's just that it uses the same background (idk if i can change that either)


----------



## Intel_man

theasian100 said:


> Mirrored? Nope Their just Independent Dual view It's just that it uses the same background (idk if i can change that either)



Umm... you can with Ultramon. But you would need to pay for it.


----------



## DarkTears

I wouldnt be able to like play a game on one screen and have the desktop up with the graphics cards software? I would have to use a paid program right?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Irishwhistle said:


> I know, very cool, right?



Having fun with qemu i see


----------



## Irishwhistle

Motoxrdude said:


> Having fun with qemu i see



VirtualBox


----------



## ilya124

heres my new wallpaper. love it.


----------



## ilya124

http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr186/ilya124/?action=view&current=desktop-1.jpg

weird, didnt work the first time.


----------



## Intel_man

DarkTears said:


> I wouldnt be able to like play a game on one screen and have the desktop up with the graphics cards software? I would have to use a paid program right?



There's a choice of having the 2 monitors as 1 whole monitor setting or you can have each one that has a seperate resolution thing and you can just run games on one of the monitors while the other one isn't.


----------



## DarkTears

oh so im guessing games cant be run in dual screen you mean. So it will only take up one screen and the other has no choice to be desktop?


----------



## Vipernitrox

DarkTears said:


> oh so im guessing games cant be run in dual screen you mean. So it will only take up one screen and the other has no choice to be desktop?



very very rarely games can run in dual screen like supreme commander


----------



## soloman

very nice all desktop


----------



## Justin




----------



## ilya124

jnskyliner34 said:


>



that wallpaper is awesome. where can one get this?


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Justin

ilya124 said:


> that wallpaper is awesome. where can one get this?



www.carwalls.com


----------



## ilya124

nice, thanks.


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Irishwhistle

Questions?


----------



## Kornowski

Irishwhistle said:


> Questions?



Yeah.

What the hell's going on!? lol


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Yeah.
> 
> What the hell's going on!? lol




haha now im confused...is that still Windowzzz 7?


----------



## XanderCage

Yeah i have questions! What's with all the "bleh" propaganda.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Yeah.
> 
> What the hell's going on!? lol





Nevakonaza said:


> haha now im confused...is that still Windowzzz 7?




Looks like you're all gonna have to figure it out yourselves.



XanderCage said:


> Yeah i have questions! What's with all the "bleh" propaganda.



It made people more curious I suppose... lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

Changed my wallpaper today.


----------



## Kornowski

Made a new wallpaper;


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Made a new wallpaper;



Lemme guess, it has a... yep! I was right.


----------



## Kornowski

Irishwhistle said:


> Lemme guess, it has a... yep! I was right.



Haha!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Haha!



btw, that screenshot you wondered about... I confess it was nothing really... just this... just trying to confuse y'all.


----------



## Kornowski

Irishwhistle said:


> btw, that screenshot you wondered about... I confess it was nothing really... just this... just trying to confuse y'all.



Wow, that's freakin' awesome!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Wow, that's freakin' awesome!



Yeah


----------



## N3crosis

It didn't work too well, it's supposed to be 1680x1050.


----------



## patrickv

Woot, feels good to be back on CF after a long break !!


----------



## ScOuT

Yet another new one....

I found a site with great desktop wallpapers

http://www.desktopnexus.com/


----------



## Connor.S

Wow Scout. That place does have some great wallpapers! thanks. :]


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> Woot, feels good to be back on CF after a long break !!



Welcome back Patrickv,Nice background


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> Woot, feels good to be back on CF after a long break !!



Wallpaper please!


----------



## Kesava




----------



## Invisible Man

I took this while playing.


----------



## Shane

Invisible Man said:


> I took this while playing.



what game is that from?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Kesava said:


>



Is that wallpaper like dreamscapes?


----------



## Invisible Man

Nevakonaza said:


> what game is that from?


Frontlines Fuel of War


----------



## Irishwhistle

Got sick of windows.


----------



## Goose

My Windows 7 Desktop:


----------



## HumanMage

I added a Rocket Dock, I'm going to see how I like that for a few days, so far it's pretty neat.


----------



## Shane

Irishwhistle said:


> Got sick of windows.



haha i knew you would go back  looks great.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> haha i knew you would go back  looks great.



And you were right!  Thanks!


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Screen 1






Screen 2


----------



## FairDoos

My desktop pwns =]

EDIT: This was taken about a week ago i now have a different AV and desktop but i still like this one =]


----------



## Irishwhistle

Finally an OS I can stick with for a while!


----------



## ducis

KDE4 wtf eh?


----------



## Irishwhistle

ducis said:


> KDE4 wtf eh?



It is what it looks like it is. 

EDIT: Or were you referring to the screenshot on the previous page? 'Cause that's KDE4.


----------



## kaine.shutler

None of you mothers know how to pimp out yo shizzle!


----------



## MouSe

kaine.shutler said:


> None of you mothers know how to pimp out yo shizzle!



This. How do I get this? Please tell me how.

mouse05 [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## kaine.shutler

MouSe said:


> This. How do I get this? Please tell me how.
> 
> mouse05 [at] gmail [dot] com



Emailed. And for everyone else:

Basically, the wallpaper can be found on Deviantart by searching for 'Red Cold' in wallpapers.
The gadgets you see is a piece of software called 'Rainmeter.
The gadget pack for 'Rainmeter' used is called 'Hud.Vision' and 'Enigma', both found on Deviant art.
The icons up the top is a bit of software called 'Rocket Dock' and using icon pack Lucid. Google search 'Lucid white 250'.

Google will find you all of that.


----------



## Vizy

yea so about a day or so ago...decided to make the switch to Vista. Well i finished with installing my basic needs. Will tweak it during the weekend. And i was freezing and crashing the first hour, after a couple updates, it's really smooth. I like it. Coming from an Xp fanboy. Don't even see the need to dual boot xp+vista.






Holy sh*t. You guys can see where i live


----------



## Jon Boy

kaine.shutler said:


> None of you mothers know how to pimp out yo shizzle!



Thanks I have a new desktop background now .  Nice find !


----------



## MouSe

I'm loving Windows 7


----------



## apj101

these are fixed as my desktops at work....


----------



## Shane

apj101 said:


> these are fixed as my desktops at work....



what teh hell is that?

stock market?


----------



## SRcobra

kaine.shutler said:


> None of you mothers know how to pimp out yo shizzle!



Hey man, im still abit confused as to how to get it, do you have to become a member of the sight or what? :S


----------



## apj101

Nevakonaza said:


> what teh hell is that?
> 
> stock market?


yup, doesnt it make your eyes go funny


----------



## Kornowski

apj101 said:


> yup, doesnt it make your eyes go funny



Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## apj101

Kornowski said:


> Looks like a lot of fun!


wierdo


----------



## Kornowski

apj101 said:


> wierdo



Oh, my bad. I forgot to add /sarcasm


----------



## apj101

Kornowski said:


> Oh, my bad. I forgot to add /sarcasm



i start with the assumption that everything you say is sarcastic, i find it helps clear up any confusion early on


----------



## Kornowski

apj101 said:


> i start with the assumption that everything you say is sarcastic, i find it helps clear up any confusion early on



Haha, fair enough! It probably works, too!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Haha, fair enough! It probably works, too!



You bet it works! If Buzz came on here and started making post just like yours it'd be kinda creepy really, all things considered.


----------



## Vizy




----------



## N3crosis

Damn I can't get it to post in max resolution... maybe it's from uploading to photobucket, any help?


----------



## BradleyD1146

I hunt a lot so.


----------



## Ben

Flar0n said:


> Damn I can't get it to post in max resolution... maybe it's from uploading to photobucket, any help?



If the file is any bigger than 1mb, photobucket automatically resizes it...I used to have that issue and then i just took the quality of it down by saving it to jpeg.


----------



## Shane

nice to see theres still alot of Xp users  Long live Xp


----------



## PaulPool

Nice! Where did you get that Flar0n?

Ironically, this is what it looks like outside right now.

http://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=44787517au9.jpg
Long live XP!


----------



## MBGraphics

Havnt posted mine since gettin my "new" rig :


----------



## HumanMage

Vizy I have the same background, looks nice hmm?


----------



## PaulPool

After looking through this thread, I went wallpaper hunting. This is my new wallpaper. I one I wanted, called earth in mirror, wasn't hosted anymore, but this is similar to it.

http://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=45811365wh4.jpg


----------



## wiwazevedo

kaine.shutler said:


> None of you mothers know how to pimp out yo shizzle!



looks good


----------



## Irishwhistle

The .pak file that's mounted as a CD is an idea I stole from Apple for simplifying application installation... it's kinda like a .dmg if you will.


----------



## speedyink

My laptop.  Currently being used as my desktop (as my actual desktop is in the states right now).  2 years old, and still zippy as all hell 

Also showing off my new 32GB thumb drive


----------



## elmer91

update of mine


----------



## tlarkin

some of you need to clean up those icons on your desktop, that just drives me nuts!


----------



## vroom_skies

tlarkin said:


> some of you need to clean up those icons on your desktop, that just drives me nuts!



I know, simplicity is key.
Let me demonstrate:






lol


----------



## PaulPool

Yeah my desktop could use some pruning... but all things considered, this is a family PC used by everyone, I'm kept on my toes just trying to keep it from crashing.


----------



## tlarkin

PaulPool said:


> Yeah my desktop could use some pruning... but all things considered, this is a family PC used by everyone, I'm kept on my toes just trying to keep it from crashing.



that is why they make multiple user accounts......


----------



## Irishwhistle

tlarkin said:


> some of you need to clean up those icons on your desktop, that just drives me nuts!



Hence why mine is the best! 



vroom_skies said:


> I know, simplicity is key.
> Let me demonstrate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Black borders = fail. Besides it's good to have a couple icons. I win!


----------



## ScOuT

And once again it has changed...about every week or so time for something new


----------



## vroom_skies

Irishwhistle said:


> Black borders = fail. Besides it's good to have a couple icons. I win!



No borders:






...and if I do use icons, then it looks like:






Bob


----------



## Kornowski

Can I win now?


----------



## vroom_skies

Negative, you must go to the back of the line, no cutting allowed.


----------



## elmer91

vroom_skies said:


> I know, simplicity is key.
> Let me demonstrate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



link to wallpaper?


----------



## vroom_skies

Today is your lucky day:
http://gallery.artofgregmartin.com/wallpapers/


----------



## speedyink

Lame, where's the 1440x900 wallpapers?   They have 1280x800 on some of them but no 1440x900??!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!

the only one in 1440x900 isn't all that great


----------



## Kornowski

Bob, I need 3200 x 1200, lol.


----------



## mac550

Kornowski said:


> Bob, I need 3200 x 1200, lol.



show off


----------



## Kornowski

mac550 said:


> show off



Don't worry, it's not how big it is, it's how you use it!


----------



## vroom_skies

Kornowski said:


> Bob, I need 3200 x 1200, lol.



Hmm, I've never seen them that big Korn. However, I've heard Mep has experience in that area 
He might be able to lend you a hand.


----------



## ducis

Kornowski said:


> Don't worry, it's not how big it is, it's how you use it!



I heard somewhere that men with two monitors are trying to make up for something else (that they don't have 2 of) 
on the matter at hand, use photo shop to combine two different wallpapers and then select "fit to screen" so you can have two different wallpapers for each monitor


----------



## cybercomputer

Hi all..

this is my desktop picture. ..... i think thiis my real computer desktop computer. not wallpaper my computer. hehehe








this is my real wallpaper







More Info here : http://wwwcomputer.us


----------



## Euklid

*Click thumbnail for full size* (1680 x 1050).


----------



## patrickv

Haven't posted in a while, some desktops looks dull !! lol wait till I upload mine !!


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Kornowski

vroom_skies said:


> Hmm, I've never seen them that big Korn. However, I've heard Mep has experience in that area
> He might be able to lend you a hand.



I bet he does, lol.



ducis said:


> I heard somewhere that men with two monitors are trying to make up for something else (that they don't have 2 of)
> on the matter at hand, use photo shop to combine two different wallpapers and then select "fit to screen" so you can have two different wallpapers for each monitor



Yeah? Check the sig! 

That's what I've done, Yeah! Works great!


----------



## mep916

vroom_skies said:


> Hmm, I've never seen them that big Korn. However, I've heard Mep has experience in that area
> He might be able to lend you a hand.





Kornowski said:


> I bet he does, lol.



I'm not sure if I should be offended or honored by this exchange.


----------



## vroom_skies

I think a mix of both is about right


----------



## mep916

vroom_skies said:


> I think a mix of both is about right



Fair enough.


----------



## mep916

Here's my desktop atm...


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest,Interfacelift has great Wallpapers


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## Irishwhistle

Now! To entirely ruin the layout of this page...


----------



## patrickv

Irishwhistle said:


> Now! To entirely ruin the layout of this page...



hey bro, nice desktop you got there.
Here's mine, haven't uploaded in a while and i've just formatted to XP3


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> hey bro, nice desktop you got there.
> Here's mine, haven't uploaded in a while and i've just formatted to XP3



Thanks. What's the size of your displays?


----------



## patrickv

Irishwhistle said:


> Thanks. What's the size of your displays?



Im trying to fix the darn thing so as to get the wallpaper normal.
My first display is a Dell 19" @ 1280x1024
and my other, Samsung Syncmaster 19" widescreen is @ 1440x900


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> Im trying to fix the darn thing so as to get the wallpaper normal.
> My first display is a Dell 19" @ 1280x1024
> and my other, Samsung Syncmaster 19" widescreen is @ 1440x900



Ah! All I've got is a 19" CRT. Someday I'll have to get one of those big displays like they have in the Apple stores.


----------



## patrickv

Irishwhistle said:


> Ah! All I've got is a 19" CRT. Someday I'll have to get one of those big displays like they have in the Apple stores.



Yeah man, i went to the apple store on my holiday and i manage to take a picture inside.
Those apple geniuses were all over the place yelling "Don't take any picture inside" ... duh


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> Yeah man, i went to the apple store on my holiday and i manage to take a picture inside.
> Those apple geniuses were all over the place yelling "Don't take any picture inside" ... duh



You mean they didn't want you to take a picture in the store with a camera or they didn't want you loading a picture onto a computer?


----------



## patrickv

Irishwhistle said:


> You mean they didn't want you to take a picture in the store with a camera or they didn't want you loading a picture onto a computer?



The guy told me not to take pictures and if I do, i also must not produce them on the internet... suckers


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> The guy told me not to take pictures and if I do, i also must not produce them on the internet... suckers



lol I wonder what they're so concerned about.


----------



## Shane

Trying out Ubuntu x32,as i already had it on disk and couldnt be bothred downloading X64


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> Trying out Ubuntu x32,as i already had it on disk and couldnt be bothred downloading X64



Now you need to get cairo-dock.


----------



## patrickv

Irishwhistle said:


> lol I wonder what they're so concerned about.



I really have no idea.

Hey you know what res i can put my second screen so that i don't get this black area ?


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> I really have no idea.
> 
> Hey you know what res i can put my second screen so that i don't get this black area ?



I would of thought it was 1280x1024 like the the first display, but maybe not... I do know of a place where you can get some nice dual-display wallpapers though: http://www.studiotwentyeight.com/wallpapers.htm 

EDIT: Odd... the hosting for those wallpapers keeps going down. Ah well, it should be back soon.


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Bacon

Hard to capture the awesomeness of the background, but it looks decent. (It's animated)

Figure providing a link would be a better idea then distorting the thread.

I use a lot of different apps, but I think it looks pretty sweet 

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/4968/68077949wk0.jpg


----------



## patrickv

Bacon said:


> Hard to capture the awesomeness of the background, but it looks decent. (It's animated)
> 
> Figure providing a link would be a better idea then distorting the thread.
> 
> I use a lot of different apps, but I think it looks pretty sweet
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/4968/68077949wk0.jpg



Here u go , 





uploaded it for you

looks really nice, i mean the effects


----------



## elmer91

that is really awesome. how did you do that?


----------



## laznz1

you asked for it


----------



## Irishwhistle

laznz1 said:


> you asked for it



Someone give this man a permaban for such a desktop.


----------



## patrickv

I'm confused, for some reason, his Start looks not so Vista, and on the taskbar i can see windowBlinds
so is that a theme or ?


----------



## Irishwhistle

elmer91 said:


> that is really awesome. how did you do that?





patrickv said:


> I'm confused, for some reason, his Start looks not so Vista, and on the taskbar i can see windowBlinds
> so is that a theme or ?



Here you go: http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=6655&libid=1


----------



## thorpef1




----------



## chibicitiberiu

patrickv said:


> Here u go ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploaded it for you
> 
> looks really nice, i mean the effects



looks cool....
Finally someone managed to break the glass in vista


----------



## lovely?

hmm we've reached page seven hundred and seventy-seven in the 'post your desktop up' thread... wow...

lol i downloaded windows blinds and that broken aero thing just for this:


----------



## Bacon

Windows blinds is awesome, I love it 

I'm trying to figure out a way that I could show you guys the wallpaper, it looks so much better animated..


----------



## tlarkin

yeah I have had users come to me with the broken glass wallpaper and joke about how they broke their laptop screen.   I never found it quite that funny.


----------



## Bacon

Here check this out:

My wallpaper

Edit: I'm curious, Lovely, did you have any bugs with that theme?

It took me a while before it would work properly, had to do a couple restarts. Even now when I right-click I sometimes just get a big block of white, other times the Close, Minimize, and Maximize buttons disappear causing the program to crash.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Bacon said:


> Edit: I'm curious, Lovely, did you have any bugs with that theme?
> 
> It took me a while before it would work properly, had to do a couple restarts. Even now when I right-click I sometimes just get a big block of white, other times the Close, Minimize, and Maximize buttons disappear causing the program to crash.



I tried the theme today... no bugs. Works great.


----------



## lovely?

try using Firefox and pressing file, or edit, stuff like that. i can't with the theme, it just fills my screen with a big white block. but that is my only glitch for now. when i first did it my start bar looked like it had reverted to windows 95.


----------



## Irishwhistle

lovely? said:


> try using Firefox and pressing file, or edit, stuff like that. i can't with the theme, it just fills my screen with a big white block. but that is my only glitch for now. when i first did it my start bar looked like it had reverted to windows 95.



Not having that issue here... in Vista or XP.


----------



## 2600GHz

I like how some people rename their Recycle Bin to things like "Toxic Waste", I saw someone call theirs "Bit Bucket" before, I think it's the best one I've seen so far.

Hmm... Perhaps a "what did you rename your recycle bin to" thread would be a good idea


----------



## jbell1993

Heres my desktop, I Know some of you wont like it at all but ahwell


----------



## Irishwhistle

2600GHz said:


> I like how some people rename their Recycle Bin to things like "Toxic Waste", I saw someone call theirs "Bit Bucket" before, I think it's the best one I've seen so far.
> 
> Hmm... Perhaps a "what did you rename your recycle bin to" thread would be a good idea



Here's mine:


----------



## 2600GHz

Good one, Irishwhistle


----------



## Bacon

lovely? said:


> try using Firefox and pressing file, or edit, stuff like that. i can't with the theme, it just fills my screen with a big white block. but that is my only glitch for now. when i first did it my start bar looked like it had reverted to windows 95.



Exact same thing happened to me and for whatever reason I'm not getting as big of white blocks anymore.

I R CONFUZED

lol

I didn't restart it or do anything special either..it just decided to get smaller and it shows some options.


----------



## FairDoos

I use Windows Vista and have a 98 style theme go me for being retro! 






My bad didnt realise it would be that big..


----------



## musso

*here's my desktop*

here's my desktop


----------



## laznz1

2600GHz said:


> I like how some people rename their Recycle Bin to things like "Toxic Waste", I saw someone call theirs "Bit Bucket" before, I think it's the best one I've seen so far.
> 
> Hmm... Perhaps a "what did you rename your recycle bin to" thread would be a good idea



lol YOU NOTICED lol did u also notice the time?


----------



## Shane

Here be my latest desktop.


----------



## FairDoos

Nice EVO Shane


----------



## FairDoos

2600GHz said:


> I like how some people rename their Recycle Bin to things like "Toxic Waste", I saw someone call theirs "Bit Bucket" before, I think it's the best one I've seen so far.
> 
> Hmm... Perhaps a "what did you rename your recycle bin to" thread would be a good idea



Muahaha! Recycle Bin name thread


----------



## ilya124

woooohooo! another kaspersky user. the best antivirus on the planet! haha


----------



## MouSe

Wallpaper is a photo I took myself. No editing whatsoever. I took it through a privacy fence knothole.


----------



## Shane

FairDoos said:


> Nice EVO Shane



thankyou sir,wish it was mine 



ilya124 said:


> woooohooo! another kaspersky user. the best antivirus on the planet! haha



its been busy this past week or so blocking someone or something thats trying to get access to my pc


----------



## deveritt




----------



## Shane

do you happen to have a link to that wallpaper? 1680x1050?


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> Here be my latest desktop.



ahah lancer sucks !!! 

mine






sorry i saved it as jpeg medium !! it sucks !!


----------



## theasian100

Updated my desktop! and reskinned my aim!








black part on first half is on my wide screen monitor
white other monitor is a regular one.


----------



## Shane

where you get that background from please looks great


----------



## theasian100

mine? its fro deviant art (dual screen)

Linkage!


----------



## thermophilis




----------



## Shane

theasian100 said:


> mine? its fro deviant art (dual screen)
> 
> Linkage!



yeah thanks,its for a friend 

Heres my current


----------



## patrickv

thermophilis said:


>



Awww, cute 
I forgot the name........... ah, is it the Phantom Hourglass ?


----------



## thermophilis

patrickv said:


> Awww, cute
> I forgot the name........... ah, is it the Phantom Hourglass ?


Haha nah, it's actually a link to the past  not from the game obviously. http://orioto.deviantart.com/


----------



## ilya124

[/URL] 

[/IMG]


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Plain.


----------



## lovely?

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah thanks,its for a friend
> 
> Heres my current


omg do you still play AoE III??? wow man those were the days! i used to be a level 26 online, ottomans were my main lol. memories


----------



## Shane

lovely? said:


> omg do you still play AoE III??? wow man those were the days! i used to be a level 26 online, ottomans were my main lol. memories



i do indeed,well as of this week anyway.

its been sitting on my desk along with a load of other games i dont usualy play and thought i should give it a blast.

the multiplayer is a bit empty now though not many players anymore

still a great game though and looks good.


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Shane

i now hate you 


not realy looks great

Im sure someone had this background before...anyway i think it looks COOL


----------



## Irishwhistle

nevakonaza said:


> i now hate you
> 
> 
> Not realy looks great:d
> 
> im sure someone had this background before...anyway i think it looks cool



mwuhaha!!! :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## patrickv

guys wow, this page is overflowing


----------



## Irishwhistle

Let's wake up this thread, shall we?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Here's a new one. Real shot from the space station.


----------



## 2600GHz

THERMAL-REACTOR, mind posting a link to that one?


----------



## mortonman1

dangit. heres the link to my screenshot. i dont know how to just put up the picture
http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/mortonman1/?action=view&current=2-17-20096-57-56PM.png


----------



## N3crosis

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Here's a new one. Real shot from the space station.





2600GHz said:


> THERMAL-REACTOR, mind posting a link to that one?



I would also like a link for it.


----------



## mortonman1

i used to have that picture. ugh. where did i get it... ill find it sometime


----------



## Shane

mortonman1 said:


> dangit. heres the link to my screenshot. i dont know how to just put up the picture
> http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/mortonman1/?action=view&current=2-17-20096-57-56PM.png



all you have to do is click on the "Insert image" button which is located in the box you type on this forum for replying and paste the IMG code which Photobucket provides next to your image which you have uploaded 

yours would be



>


----------



## mortonman1

*Got it. image code eh*






[/IMG]


----------



## mortonman1

got the link- http://images.google.com/imgres?img...e&ndsp=18&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS315&sa=N


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Sent you guys some PM's about the wallpaper

Edit lol nevermind them I didn't see above post


----------



## speedyink

I'm going more for the iconless desktops now


----------



## elmer91

speedyink said:


> I'm going more for the iconless desktops now



looks like you forgot three.


----------



## speedyink

Lol, ok, not completely iconless...just a lot less.  I used to have like 7 or 8


----------



## mortonman1

windows 7?


----------



## speedyink

Yep


----------



## 2600GHz

2600GHz said:


> THERMAL-REACTOR, mind posting a link to that one?



I got your visitor message, THERMAL-REACTOR, but I can't seem to be able to write you one.

As there is no PM system that I can see on this forum, I can't give you my e-mail address. Can you please host it on Imageshack or Photobucket then post the link?

Thanks.


----------



## patrickv




----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


>



Fail!


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Irishwhistle said:


> Fail!



Why? I think maybe background...

I like that theme, simple and clean...


----------



## speedyink

Pssh, non slideshow backgrounds are SO last year


----------



## CdnAudiophile

2600GHz said:


> I got your visitor message, THERMAL-REACTOR, but I can't seem to be able to write you one.
> 
> As there is no PM system that I can see on this forum, I can't give you my e-mail address. Can you please host it on Imageshack or Photobucket then post the link?
> 
> Thanks.


 You have to have 100 posts to PM. Sorry I forgot about that. Here is the link to it : http://images.astronet.ru/pubd/2008/04/14/0001227278/ISS007-E-10807_highres.jpg


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> Pssh, non slideshow backgrounds are SO last year



Leopard is supposed to have animated wallpapers, but it doesn't work with my GPU.


----------



## 2600GHz

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> You have to have 100 posts to PM. Sorry I forgot about that. Here is the link to it : http://images.astronet.ru/pubd/2008/04/14/0001227278/ISS007-E-10807_highres.jpg



Thanks


----------



## CdnAudiophile

speedyink said:


> Pssh, non slideshow backgrounds are SO last year



Pssh slideshow background are so 6 months ago, Dreamscapes is where it's at!


----------



## Kornowski

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Pssh slideshow background are so 6 months ago, Dreamscapes is where it's at!



Damn right! 

Here's my current one, resized from 3200 x 1200;


----------



## speedyink

Irishwhistle said:


> Leopard is supposed to have animated wallpapers, but it doesn't work with my GPU.



Actually OSX has had slideshow backgrounds for years.


----------



## ducis

speedyink said:


> I'm going more for the iconless desktops now



do I detect windows 7 running on an eee?!??!?!?!?!


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> Actually OSX has had slideshow backgrounds for years.



Slideshow, yes, but supposedly it has animated backgrounds (like in e17 if you're familiar with Linux.)


----------



## Backwoods166




----------



## CdnAudiophile

Kornowski said:


> Damn right!
> 
> Here's my current one, resized from 3200 x 1200;



Looks nice man. I have been trying to find one that has like the birth of a planet or something similar. It would be awesome to have a glowing rotating mass with a bunch of debris getting pulled into it's gravity.


----------



## Kornowski

That'd be bad-ass! I guess if you couldn't find it, you could always make it? I have a friend who rendered a planet exploding, I could ask him for it and turn it into a movie or something.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Kornowski said:


> That'd be bad-ass! I guess if you couldn't find it, you could always make it? I have a friend who rendered a planet exploding, I could ask him for it and turn it into a movie or something.



Yea that would be awesome man. Do you know what formats you can use with Dreamscapes? I have been looking through videos from discovery channel but nothing that I could loop and use as a background.


----------



## Kornowski

You can use any .wmv I'm sure. I tried it with other, certain movies, and it worked fine. lol


----------



## DarkTears




----------



## CdnAudiophile

^ king of the mountain lol

And thanks Korn. I will see what I can find in .wmv's


----------



## DarkTears

While playing warhammer i just thought that was a nice place to take a screeny.


----------



## Respital

Backwoods166 said:


>



Link please. :good:


----------



## speedyink

ducis said:


> do I detect windows 7 running on an eee?!??!?!?!?!



You detect correctly 

It runs great. :good:


----------



## Backwoods166

Best I can do, download it because I wont leave it on photobucket for ever


----------



## DarkTears

who is that


----------



## Vizy

DarkTears said:


> who is that



me


----------



## DarkTears

Vizy93 said:


> me



lol. seriously who is it though.


----------



## Backwoods166

idk, just liked the picture


----------



## newgunner

Winamp is always on top and starts up with the system so i decided to leave it there.  I've been wanting to try W7 on my Eee too but decided to wait till i get my hands on a good SSD.


----------



## Bob692006




----------



## new2buildingcomp

How do i post a pic of mine?

New here.


----------



## speedyink

newgunner said:


> I've been wanting to try W7 on my Eee too but decided to wait till i get my hands on a good SSD.



Why?  Runs great on the hdd


----------



## Shane

new2buildingcomp said:


> How do i post a pic of mine?
> 
> New here.



press screenshot on your desktop,open up paint and paste it and save to desktop.

then register an account on photobucket (its free),Upload that image you saved to desktop and paste the  code that Photobucket provides :)

OR

easier option would just be to attach the image using the forum tool but this always resizes them too small for some reason,well it always has done for me. :good:


----------



## elmer91




----------



## ilya124

i love this car.


----------



## N3crosis

Do I have to have a photobucket pro account or something? Images always scale down to that size and make it look crappy -.-


----------



## speedyink

Flar0n said:


> Do I have to have a photobucket pro account or something? Images always scale down to that size and make it look crappy -.-



That means either the size you have it set at is small or your picture is well over 1mb


----------



## N3crosis

speedyink said:


> That means either the size you have it set at is small or your picture is well over 1mb



I can't set it any higher than 1284x1040 or whatever? I know Imageshack lets people get higher resolutions than that, maybe I'll go there.


----------



## Irishwhistle

'tis an ancient wallpaper... wonder if anyone recognizes it.


----------



## Jozeorules

A bit Crappy if you ask me


----------



## G25r8cer

Dual boot finally. Xp and Vista 

Here is my xp desktop! LOL it looks just like my vista


----------



## chibicitiberiu




----------



## CdnAudiophile

Flar0n said:


> Do I have to have a photobucket pro account or something? Images always scale down to that size and make it look crappy -.-



Upload the picture in Jpeg format with the 1mb setting on photobucket. Thats how I am able to show my 1080P screenshots.


----------



## newgunner

speedyink said:


> Why?  Runs great on the hdd


I wanted it to be very responsive and quick to boot.  

And it Runs amazingly well and starts up very quickly.


----------



## speedyink

newgunner said:


> I wanted it to be very responsive and quick to boot.
> 
> And it Runs amazingly well and starts up very quickly.



It's quick to boot and responsive with the HDD anyway.  Where's aero??


----------



## G25r8cer

speedyink said:


> It's quick to boot and responsive with the HDD anyway.  Where's aero??



There it is


----------



## newgunner

speedyink said:


> It's quick to boot and responsive with the HDD anyway.  Where's aero??



I knew something was missing.  I wasn't using the wddm drivers which supports aero. Updated


----------



## joelmagar

g25racer said:


> Dual boot finally. Xp and Vista
> 
> Here is my xp desktop! LOL it looks just like my vista



yeah, i got the xp with vista look too. i love xp and i like how vista looks but i dislike the op.


----------



## ScOuT




----------



## chrisalv14




----------



## speedyink

newgunner said:


> I knew something was missing.  I wasn't using the wddm drivers which supports aero. Updated



Nice.  Awesome little computers, eh?


----------



## G25r8cer

joelmagar said:


> yeah, i got the xp with vista look too. i love xp and i like how vista looks but i dislike the op.



Yeah I tend to use xp more because it boots up WAY faster than vista. Plus, xp is less of a resource hog.


----------



## patrickv

chrisalv14 said:


>



uh dude that sucks  






uh mine does too, bout the quality uhhh


----------



## ilya124

joelmagar said:


> yeah, i got the xp with vista look too. i love xp and i like how vista looks but i dislike the op.



what did u use 2 make it look like that?


----------



## G25r8cer

This is the one im using: http://www.guimods.com/best-vista-theme-for-xp/

Along with programs: Topdesk and TransBar


----------



## Shane




----------



## Irishwhistle

Upgrade... finally an OS that's permanent.


----------



## Shane

Irishwhistle said:


> Upgrade... finally an OS that's permanent.





			
				Irishwhistle said:
			
		

> OS: Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit



ohh noes!!!!!

Why did you go 32 bit? if you plan on upgrading later you will be stuffed.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> ohh noes!!!!!
> 
> Why did you go 32 bit? if you plan on upgrading later you will be stuffed.



lol Drivers. And I don't plan to upgrade the usual way... when I upgrade I like a nice fresh start with only what I need. 

EDIT: Or do you mean upgrading my hardware? I can get up to 4GB RAM and the rest is pretty unlimited and I can't see myself needing more than that.


----------



## DarkTears

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Upload the picture in Jpeg format with the 1mb setting on photobucket. Thats how I am able to show my 1080P screenshots.



I see you have warhammer. I didnt know you played. How do you like it and whats your favorite class?


----------



## elmer91




----------



## jbell1993

Took ages to find a theme that went well with the background and still looked like xp =]


----------



## DarkTears

patrickv said:


> uh dude that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh mine does too, bout the quality uhhh



How do you get the circle thing, that looks awesome.


----------



## patrickv

DarkTears said:


> How do you get the circle thing, that looks awesome.



CircleDock


----------



## DarkTears

patrickv said:


> CircleDock



Eh its not working, what OS do you have to be using for this to work?


----------



## TFT

DarkTears said:


> Eh its not working, what OS do you have to be using for this to work?


XP or Vista, did you read that you need "Net Framework" on your system for it to work ? v2 on one of them and v3.5 on the older.


----------



## MouSe




----------



## DarkTears

TFT said:


> XP or Vista, did you read that you need "Net Framework" on your system for it to work ? v2 on one of them and v3.5 on the older.



Oh i dont even know what netframework is.


----------



## Vizy

DarkTears said:


> Oh i dont even know what netframework is.



http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&displaylang=en


----------



## DarkTears

Vizy93 said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&displaylang=en



Guess I wont be able to get it. I didnt know you had to have a  32 bit OS.


----------



## Vizy

i don't know if it's for windows 7, but i think this should work on a 32 and 64 bit

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...2f-5d1a-413d-8319-81da479ab0d7&displaylang=en


----------



## voyagerfan99

The Laptop: Me and my Girlfriend Alyssa (wow I look young)


----------



## Kornowski

Just doing some Uni work;


----------



## patrickv

work


----------



## Shane

My Windows 7 Desktop running in VirtualBox






And my Desktop in Vista


----------



## bebopin64

i dont see what the big deal is with paris hilton.  shes a mildly attractive blonde trashy rich girl.  there are tons of them and they all have herpes.


----------



## Shane

bebopin64 said:


> i dont see what the big deal is with paris hilton.  shes a mildly attractive blonde trashy rich girl.  there are tons of them and they all have herpes.



haha i agree,shes a trashy rich girl who lives off her daddys money but damn shes hawt :good:


----------



## bebopin64

to me she is way to trashy to even look hot.  i see a picture of her and all i see are 14 or so STDs.


----------



## Irishwhistle

At what point should one question the network admin's sanity?


----------



## DirtyD86

my latest desktop. just reinstalled vista and im trying to keep things as clean as possible this time

you'll never guess where i got that background


----------



## Intel_man

My Windows 7 desktop.


----------



## alexyu

Ahhhhh I must get Windows 7


Anyway, to revive this thread, my current boring desktop


----------



## Irishwhistle

I spy 3 instances of the big "u"... =/


----------



## susik89




----------



## Langers2k7

Can't wait


----------



## patrickv

think you can beat this ??


----------



## Candy

Here's mine. I been trying to find a wallpaper i like for the past half hour, think i got one.


----------



## Candy

sonshipsidul said:


> i realy think you have a very good idea on that



Thanks, i like it


----------



## Invisible Man




----------



## Kornowski

Invisible Man said:


>



I see ATI have revealed their latest graphical improvements. CF really does push out those pollys, Eh.

I joke.


----------



## Invisible Man

Kornowski said:


> I see ATI have revealed their latest graphical improvements. CF really does push out those pollys, Eh.
> 
> I joke.


sadly I did not use photoshop to edit and make it more pretty.


----------



## speedyink

My desktop computer as of today


----------



## vroom_skies

I used to use that one, but the clouds drove me nuts.
So I switched to this one:






Bob


----------



## speedyink

My background just cycles through my wallpapers folder.  For example here it is right now






Besides, I like the clouds in that picture


----------



## patrickv

going with black today


----------



## epidemik

Speedyink, build 7048? I think i missed something. 
Is that the public beta? Did you install that build or update to it? IM still at 7000


----------



## Irishwhistle

epidemik said:


> Speedyink, build 7048? I think i missed something.
> Is that the public beta? Did you install that build or update to it? IM still at 7000



Nope it's not public beta... Google "Build 7048"


----------



## speedyink

epidemik said:


> Speedyink, build 7048? I think i missed something.
> Is that the public beta? Did you install that build or update to it? IM still at 7000



As Irishwhistle said, it's not the public beta.  7048 is the newest leaked build.  The last leak before the RC I suppose.  Liking this new build so far


----------



## Vizy

Invisible Man said:


> sadly I did not use photoshop to edit and make it more pretty.



I smell some hostility :gun::gun:


----------



## speedyink

Phew, I'm good on reinstalling Windows for a bit


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Shane

Very nice Irishwhistle 

Heres my lates after a desktop cleanup 

I like this new Wallpaper from Interfacelift,Looks nice and clean


----------



## theasian100

My netbook  Its like a miniaturized version of my desktop


----------



## speedyink

theasian100 said:


> My netbook  Its like a miniaturized version of my desktop



Nice, mine's the same way   Except lacking the games my desktop has on it, of course


----------



## irsmart

Here's mine. I don't like very many icons. The "Adobe CS4" and "Favorites" things are from an app called "Fences" from Stardock (see here). When I double-click on the desktop, all the desktop icons (and fences) disappear except the recycle bin and the calendar.


----------



## koviktir

I almost feel left out for not having Windows 7. Here's my new desktop with 64-bit Vista, though. 

I'll have to run W7 on another partition..


----------



## Shane

Just installed Windows 7,






Why the hell its resized i dont know,Its not my photobucket settings,Something else?


----------



## speedyink

I have a feeling it's cause you saved it in .png format, i think they have much larger file sizes.


----------



## Shane

Ah okay thats probably why,Il change it for next time


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Shane

Very nice dan!


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice dan!



Thanks, Shane! 

How's Windows 7 for you?


----------



## Shane

Danny it runs so much more efficiently that vista,Everything ive installed has worked,well tell a lie my X-FI sound drivers wouldnt install but after going into compatability and installing as Vista it installed and worked fine.

Much better.

Love it :good:


----------



## speedyink

Hmm, my x-fi card installed automatically in the newer builds. In fact I didn't have to install a single driver on my desktop.


----------



## Vipernitrox

speedyink said:


> Hmm, my x-fi card installed automatically in the newer builds. In fact I didn't have to install a single driver on my desktop.



mehh manufacturer's drivers are always better than microsoft's. just gets you that little bit more performance.


----------



## speedyink

Vipernitrox said:


> mehh manufacturer's drivers are always better than microsoft's. just gets you that little bit more performance.



Somewhat true.  But for example the windows 7 intel video card driver for my EEE actually gets better performance, since it's newer than the driver on the intel website.


----------



## Vipernitrox

yea as long as it's a beta you simply need to try things... everything can happen


----------



## Shane

My latest


----------



## funkysnair




----------



## Motoxrdude

Wooh, creepy!


----------



## funkysnair

Motoxrdude said:


> Wooh, creepy!



yeh it is a bit, i like it though... i have 2 monitors one on wall bracket above my other monitor so its watching me all the time!

keeps me away from them porn sites


----------



## Motoxrdude

I bet. *insert innapropriate comment here*


----------



## funkysnair

I bet. *because i "motoxdude have the smae problem using adult sites for my own pleasure*


----------



## Motoxrdude

Hahah, totally. I love that kinda stuff. Puts hair on your chest, you know


----------



## patrickv

Motoxrdude said:


> Hahah, totally. I love that kinda stuff. Puts hair on your chest, you know



hahaha that was funny
mine


----------



## ilya124

patrickv said:


> hahaha that was funny
> mine



what theme is that? it looks coolio


----------



## Shane

Thats nice patrickv,looks clean and very refreshing  :good:


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Mine... simple, nothing fancy.


----------



## elmer91

Ethan, got a link to that wallpaper? 

here is mine


----------



## Ben

haven't posted in this thread for a while


----------



## patrickv

Ben said:


> haven't posted in this thread for a while



what the ??


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> what the ??



problem?


----------



## HumanMage




----------



## dubesinhower

yea... mine is dual monitor and ruins thread widths lol.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v200/dubesinhower/desktop.jpg?t=1237998080

clicky for 311, dual monitor, objectdock awesomeness!


----------



## AlienMenace

*My Alien Desktop*

This is my Desktop


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## patrickv

HumanMage said:


>





Nice wallpaper Danny, Kinda made me  laugh


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> problem?



That dock... it's huge!


----------



## Bodaggit23

Mines pretty fancy:


----------



## Candy

My latest:


----------



## Shane

that looks great  do you have that in 1680x1050?

My latest


----------



## Candy

Nevakonaza said:


> that looks great  do you have that in 1680x1050?[/IMG]



Do you mean mine? Yeah its 1680x1050.

Its actually been edited a bit cos the original was 1125x750 which filled my screen too much and the dock was cutting the top off. The original is lighter, because I didnt know how to keep it light but make it look nice. Anyway if you want it I can send both copies and you can edit it yourself if you dont like what I've done.


----------



## Kornowski

patrickv said:


> Nice wallpaper Danny, Kinda made me  laugh



Haha, Yeah. It's a true story.



Nevakonaza said:


> that looks great  do you have that in 1680x1050?
> 
> My latest
> 
> snip[/QUOTE]
> 
> Niiiiice indeed, Shane. They'd take your eye out, not that I'd be complaining. I'd still have the use of my hands.


----------



## ScOuT

Trying some Rocket Dock experiments...I like it






Wall paper is from http://www.desktopnexus.com/


----------



## Shane

latest


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## speedyink

I thought this one was cool.


----------



## Shane

Bootup thats looking good man,

This past week or so ive gone with the classic theme,im just bored of the vista desktop theme.

I like it plain.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The Netbook


----------



## Carlton

This is my current desktop, openSuSE 11.1.  Jazzed it up a bit for the thread by turning on Sabayon virtual machine which is shown on top of SuSE.


----------



## Irishwhistle

XP rules!


NOT!


----------



## Intel_man

pshh.. XP's awesome.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Intel_man said:


> pshh.. XP's awesome.


 
Awesome slow. 

Vista is seriously like twice as fast, maybe more.


----------



## patrickv

Carlton said:


> This is my current desktop, openSuSE 11.1.  Jazzed it up a bit for the thread by turning on Sabayon virtual machine which is shown on top of SuSE.



ah good old suse, the last one i used was 10.3, since then haven't bothered myself with linux.
Must admit suse has improve a lot


----------



## ScOuT

Finally got my dock set up...


----------



## speedyink

Irishwhistle said:


> Awesome slow.
> 
> Vista is seriously like twice as fast, maybe more.



On newer hardware at least.  Windows 7 slays them both though in terms of speed


----------



## Bob Jeffery

speedyink said:


> On newer hardware at least.  Windows 7 slays them both though in terms of speed



+1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Windows 7 is the best


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> On newer hardware at least. Windows 7 slays them both though in terms of speed


 
Exactly, and I've got fairly recent hardware. I just can't believe that everyone was saying Vista is slower than XP, I mean, sure, it takes more hardware, but if you've got the hardware it's sick.


----------



## Shane

Suse is looking great,Ive always liked the look of Suse right out of the box.


----------



## patrickv

I think I saved that in JPEG Very High... not sure


----------



## iommi

Here is Mine, Nothin fancay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii75/garrittstork/Desktop.jpg


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I love Flight of the Conchords. That was my wallpaper until last week, haha.


----------



## iommi

haha i know Flight of The Conchords is great, sucks that there probly not doing a 3rd season


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

iommi said:


> haha i know Flight of The Conchords is great, sucks that there probly not doing a 3rd season



Yeah, sadly I cried a bit at the end of the last episode.. I'm not afraid to admit it.. lol.


----------



## iommi

as did i a little bit, vary sad


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Here's my desktop.  Every few days I change the picture though.


----------



## patrickv

my wallpaper looks like sh*t


----------



## Motoxrdude

eh


----------



## Shane

Looks great Motoxrdude :good:

How long you been using Linux?


----------



## Bodaggit23

patrickv said:


> my wallpaper looks like sh*t


What version of Windows is that? You have a theme pack or something?


----------



## Motoxrdude

I have been using linux since about 2004? I started out using arch linux and then moved to ubuntu. I believe the first ubuntu version I used was hoary.


----------



## PabloTeK

I win.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Motoxrdude said:


> I have been using linux since about 2004? I started out using arch linux and then moved to ubuntu. I believe the first ubuntu version I used was hoary.


Sorry, my question was aimed at patrickv.


----------



## TFT

PabloTeK said:


> I win.



 Very pleasing on the eye


----------



## ScOuT




----------



## Shane

Scout do you still have that wallpaper? is it available in 1680 x 1050?

i had the green version of that,looked great.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

EDIT: Uploaded a "perfected" screenshot. Enjoy the glory of Open Source!

ANOTHER EDIT: Why does the picture appear scaled down?

EDITED yet AGAIN: ^It doesn't anymore, I just had the page zoomed out by accident and didn't notice


----------



## bryson182

whats the duck logo for shown in the bottom bar - seen alot of people with this??



Ben said:


> Did someone say Lost?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

bryson182 said:


> whats the duck logo for shown in the bottom bar - seen alot of people with this??



It's Adium, and IM client for Macs.


----------



## ScOuT

Nevakonaza said:


> Scout do you still have that wallpaper? is it available in 1680 x 1050?
> 
> i had the green version of that,looked great.



Yup...I just found it actually. Here are several Nvidia wallpapers. They have the green one and the gray one. They do have 1680x1050...that's the res I use
http://www.desktopnexus.com/search/nvidia/

______________________________________________________

I am looking for an eVGA wallpaper I used to have. It's a red, more like maroon, E with a carbon fiber back ground. It used to be everywhere but now...no luck


----------



## Shane

Thanks  :good:


----------



## Thursday146




----------



## Motoxrdude

Bodaggit23 said:


> Sorry, my question was aimed at patrickv.



and mine was aimed at nevakanoza


----------



## patrickv

Bodaggit23 said:


> What version of Windows is that? You have a theme pack or something?



windows XP


----------



## Shane

Looks great Patrick...where you get that one?


----------



## 666




----------



## Bodaggit23

patrickv said:


> windows XP


Obviously, but that's a downloaded theme or something.


----------



## mac550

tis kinda boring but i love the APT-P


----------



## Shane




----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## ilya124

i made this wallpaper from a recent trip to boston.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

This is my new desktop using Windows Vista 32-bit.


----------



## theasian100

My Current Wallpaper & Theme For my netbook:





EDIT: _Now With My Winamp Skin With Miranda skin. Both Winamp and Miranda are transparent, Miranda if idle fades away to toolbar._


----------



## Kesava

^ Haha I like it very much


----------



## Bodaggit23




----------



## theasian100

Kesava said:


> ^ Haha I like it very much



Hahaha Thanks


----------



## ScOuT

A screen shot from my lappy!

Sager 5760 Custom
Intel T7200
Nvidia 7950GTX PCI-E
2GB G-Skill
Vista Ultimate 64bit


----------



## Bacon

Full resolution picture HERE


----------



## Bob692006

Where'd you get that theme?


----------



## Bacon

Bob692006 said:


> Where'd you get that theme?



Mine? Its a WindowsBlind theme, found..here


----------



## connersdad19




----------



## Shane

[/IMG]


----------



## Shane




----------



## thandakid

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bomberboysk

thandakid said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



I like that background, nice and clean lookin. Btw you should post your 3dmark score in the 3dmark thread, with the specs on ur rig you'll prolly take first place on the list>_>


----------



## thandakid

Well these spec i will recieve after 1 onth i live in DUBAI and ordered them to my uncle's place(newegg is a lot cheaper aroud 50% then the prices here and it doesnt ship in DUBAI so..) in LA CA USA so he will be coming to DUBAI after 1 month so then i will post it 

currently i am on my laptop which sux

c2d 2.0
4gb ddr3 1066mhz
9600mgt 512mb
320 gig hdd


----------



## bomberboysk

thandakid said:


> Well these spec i will recieve after 1 onth i live in DUBAI and ordered them to my uncle's place(newegg is a lot cheaper aroud 50% then the prices here and it doesnt ship in DUBAI so..) in LA CA USA so he will be coming to DUBAI after 1 month so then i will post it
> 
> currently i am on my laptop which sux
> 
> c2d 2.0
> 4gb ddr3 1066mhz
> 9600mgt 512mb
> 320 gig hdd



Haha, maybe you shouldnt say you have it oc'ed to 5Ghz then since you dont even have it at the moment? Cuz the extreme edition wont hit 5ghz on air anyhow>_> Maybe 4.4Ghz if your lucky...


----------



## thandakid

No my uncle will overclock it for me he says he will see how much max he can take it since he wont bring the computer in separate parts all the way here so he will have to assemble it there only


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> [/IMG]



What's the name of that nVidia monitor, Shane? Looks great!


----------



## speedyink

My EEE


----------



## dubesinhower

speedyink said:


> My EEE



how is build 7077?


----------



## Bodaggit23

dubesinhower said:


> how is build 7077?


I think it's just the 64bit version.?

Not sure why there's text in the taskbar icons though.


----------



## dubesinhower

Bodaggit23 said:


> I think it's just the 64bit version.?
> 
> Not sure why there's text in the taskbar icons though.



not what i meant. i have build 7068 and i wanted to know if there were any differences.

as for the text, you can turn off collapsing of taskbar icons as part of the settings in windows 7


----------



## musso

*my new desktop*

here is my new dasktop


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> What's the name of that nVidia monitor, Shane? Looks great!



Here mate,

http://downloads.guru3d.com/Rivatuner-GPU-Monitor-Vista-Sidebar-Gadget-download-2185.html

It runs off Rivatuner readings so its accurate.

My clocks are back to stock atm.


----------



## Bodaggit23

dubesinhower said:


> not what i meant. i have build 7068 and i wanted to know if there were any differences.
> 
> as for the text, you can turn off collapsing of taskbar icons as part of the settings in windows 7


Not in build 7000 you can't.

Where you guys get all these "leaked" versions from?

Can't you wait for the RC release in May? lol


----------



## Shane

musso said:


> here is my new dasktop



Where you get those nice wallpapers from?


----------



## speedyink

dubesinhower said:


> how is build 7077?



It's nice and smooth.  I like it.

And yes, text in the task bar has always been an option.


----------



## musso

Nevakonaza said:


> Where you get those nice wallpapers from?



there are photos i took at a car show.

here is a link
http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/RVFv4k


----------



## Bodaggit23

speedyink said:


> It's nice and smooth.  I like it.
> 
> And yes, text in the task bar has always been an option.


Well, enlighten me please. I have Build 7000 on my media pc that I'm using right now. How do I turn the text on?
http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t113/Motovader72/3E-LeetCPU.jpg


----------



## dubesinhower

Bodaggit23 said:


> Well, enlighten me please. I have Build 7000 on my media pc that I'm using right now. How do I turn the text on?
> http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t113/Motovader72/3E-LeetCPU.jpg



right click the taskbar.
click properties.
under taskbar appearance.
taskbar buttons.
combine when taskbar is full or never combine.


----------



## Bodaggit23

dubesinhower said:


> right click the taskbar.
> click properties.
> under taskbar appearance.
> taskbar buttons.
> combine when taskbar is full or never combine.


Holy [email protected] You sir, are correct. 

Thank you for the enlightenment! I know a lot of people griping about there being not text. Maybe this will sell them. :good:


----------



## dubesinhower

Bodaggit23 said:


> Holy [email protected] You sir, are correct.
> 
> Thank you for the enlightenment! I know a lot of people griping about there being not text. Maybe this will sell them. :good:



lol. windows 7 is sex.


----------



## Bodaggit23

dubesinhower said:


> lol. windows 7 is sex.


Word.

I just wish It would play nice with Punkbuster. But then again, PB is homosexual anyway. Muahahaha!


----------



## dubesinhower

Bodaggit23 said:


> Word.
> 
> I just wish It would play nice with Punkbuster. But then again, PB is homosexual anyway. Muahahaha!



lol. did punkbuster work with vista? lol. im thinking battlefield 2


----------



## Bodaggit23

dubesinhower said:


> lol. did punkbuster work with vista? lol. im thinking battlefield 2


I have both, BF2 and BF2142

Yes, PB works fine with Vista x64. I installed Windows 7 x64 when I finished my i7 build, but PB wouldn't let me play online.  Some windows process it didn't recognize. 

Windows 7 x86 is a different story. I installed 2142 on this (media pc) machine and it worked fine.


----------



## Candy

Here it is! I just decided I like hedgehogs


----------



## awildgoose

I usually have two screens but I took one down so my cousin could use it.


----------



## theasian100

Candy said:


> Here it is! I just decided I like hedgehogs



Awwwww how cute! hahahahahaha:gun:

but seriously, That is a pretty cool picture!


----------



## Candy

theasian100 said:


> Awwwww how cute! hahahahahaha:gun:
> 
> but seriously, That is a pretty cool picture!



Not the sort of background I'd normally go for but I came across it when trying to prove something about hedgehogs to someone and decided it was kinda cool. I seriously wish we had hedgehogs in Australia, I'd have one as a pet


----------



## bcoffee20

one of my good friends has a female one and its pretty fun to play with. they're super jittery since they have bad eyesight but they're fun to play with. how come you dont have them their?


----------



## Candy

bcoffee20 said:


> one of my good friends has a female one and its pretty fun to play with. they're super jittery since they have bad eyesight but they're fun to play with. how come you dont have them their?



Haha thats awesome!
Not native to Australia, we have Echidna's but they're bigger and more spikey lol. Plus its illegal to keep them as pets.


----------



## TalgZ




----------



## Kornowski




----------



## patrickv

haven't posted in a while


----------



## ilya124

TalgZ said:


>



woot! another russian. privet brat! lol. not enough russians on here;


----------



## awildgoose

Kornowski said:


>



That is wicked-awesome. Is that you?
When I go out riding in 2 weeks I'm taking heaps of pics and movies.

Plus, is you second screen smaller? it seems it.


----------



## TalgZ

> woot! another russian. privet brat! lol. not enough russians on here;



Здорова дружище!))))) Не думал что здесь есть русские)))) sorry for off topic


----------



## Shane




----------



## Bacon

Other pics that show a few neat features:

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6417/desktop2nhn.jpg
http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/9326/desktop3q.jpg
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/4940/desktop4f.jpg


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Candy

New Aston Martin Irish? Whats it called? First time I've seen it.


----------



## Buzz1927




----------



## Buzz1927

What the hell's happened to photobucket, that looks like crap...


----------



## dannaswolcott

there is mine... lolz .. imagine it was just cleaned up.... post your thoughts.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Candy said:


> New Aston Martin Irish? Whats it called? First time I've seen it.



Yep! Looks awesome, doesn't it? It's a One-77.


----------



## speedyink

My netbook.


----------



## TalgZ

> Looks awesome, doesn't it?



Yes, it does! looks nice)))) 

p.s.: could you send this picture to [email protected]
p.p.s.: why don't you empty your recycle bin?))))


----------



## Shane

Looks awesome Speedy  :good:

My latest


----------



## Bodaggit23

How do you get Build 7100???


----------



## speedyink

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks awesome Speedy  :good:



Thanks



Bodaggit23 said:


> How do you get Build 7100???



Either cleverly or patiently


----------



## Bodaggit23

speedyink said:


> Either cleverly or patiently



Yeah, thanks. I thought downloading and duplicating software was against the rules. Guess not. A Mod posted me a Google link to find the download.

Guess I'll be clever too.


----------



## speedyink

Bodaggit23 said:


> Yeah, thanks. I thought downloading and duplicating software was against the rules. Guess not. A Mod posted me a Google link to find the download.
> 
> Guess I'll be clever too.



Duplicating?

I just figure it's against the rules, so I don't discuss it.


----------



## Bodaggit23

speedyink said:


> Duplicating?
> 
> I just figure it's against the rules, so I don't discuss it.


 :good:


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> A Mod posted me a Google link to find the download.



That never happened. 



speedyink said:


> I just figure it's against the rules, so I don't discuss it.



Technically it is.


----------



## TalgZ

2*Nevakonaza*

your wallpaper is one of the best i've ever seen, i like BMW, what series is that? 	could you send the picture to [email protected], i would be very pleasant   thanks a lot


----------



## Kornowski

awildgoose said:


> That is wicked-awesome. Is that you?
> When I go out riding in 2 weeks I'm taking heaps of pics and movies.
> 
> Plus, is you second screen smaller? it seems it.



Nah, that's not me. I wish it was though, racing at a World Cup track on one of the new Yeti bikes, Wow.

Yeah, ones a 24" and the other is a 19".

Post the pictures up when you get 'em!


----------



## atheoshk

Got rocket dock and hidden tool tray, I like a clean desktop.


----------



## Shane

TalgZ said:


> 2*Nevakonaza*
> 
> your wallpaper is one of the best i've ever seen, i like BMW, what series is that? 	could you send the picture to [email protected], i would be very pleasant   thanks a lot



Sent


----------



## jashsayani

Here's my desktop. Its an Acer aspire one netbook that I only use for Surfing and IM. So Firefox and Trillian is always open.

It has Windows 7 Beta (Build 7000).


----------



## Irishwhistle

TalgZ said:


> Yes, it does! looks nice))))
> 
> p.s.: could you send this picture to [email protected]
> p.p.s.: why don't you empty your recycle bin?))))



Sent!

And there... I just emptied my recycle bin for you.


----------



## Elidicious

mine


----------



## alexyu

I'm trying to keep my desktop clean.... not trying hard enough.
Waiting for Win7 anyway.


----------



## elmer91

Elidicious said:


> mine



that looks awesome


----------



## patrickv

mine





is so pixelated.......


----------



## ScOuT

Screen shot of my lappy

Sager 5760-C
Custom all aluminum case
17" Glossy High Res
Intel T7200
Nvidia 7950 GTX
2GB G-Skill @ 800 MHz
Vista Ultimate 64bit


----------



## bcoffee20

Elidicious said:


> mine



just curious but how did you get your icons to be like that?


----------



## lovely?

right click on your desktop, go to view, uncheck align to grid and auto arrange and then arrange your icons as you please.


----------



## PabloTeK

ZOMG it's a Mac.


----------



## patrickv

PabloTeK said:


> ZOMG it's a Mac.



ZOMG it's another Mac






 :good:


----------



## Kornowski

PabloTeK said:


> ZOMG it's a Mac.



Paul!? What are you doing!?


----------



## ilya124

[/IMG]

just installed windows 7 RC1. So far so awesome.


----------



## patrickv

need more Macs


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Paul!? What are you doing!?



Paul has...made the right choice


----------



## PabloTeK

Kornowski said:


> Paul!? What are you doing!?


Being pr0 Danny 


Nevakonaza said:


> Paul has...made the right choice


I think I have Shane, this thing is way better built than any other laptop I've ever used! If you can, get one! Might install 7 in a VM later to see how it runs too


----------



## Irishwhistle

PabloTeK said:


> I think I have Shane, this thing is way better built than any other laptop I've ever used! If you can, get one! Might install 7 in a VM later to see how it runs too



How does Crysis play on that thing?


----------



## PabloTeK

Irishwhistle said:


> How does Crysis play on that thing?



Haven't tried but I'd imagine not quickly on a 9600 or 9400!


----------



## Irishwhistle

PabloTeK said:


> Haven't tried but I'd imagine not quickly on a 9600 or 9400!



Or not at all on OS X. 


It runs on a decent 9600GT just fine, but not very well on the kind that comes in a Mac I imagine.


----------



## Shane

Just installed 7,I wasnt feeling the new taskbar.

I prefer the vista look taskbar,But windows 7 is alot better thatn vista 






[/IMG]


----------



## WeatherMan

2.4GHz @ 2.4GHz?! Is your cpu stock?


----------



## Shane

Yup just built it into my new case thats why,it reset the overclock 

Il overclock it again when i have time.


----------



## Kornowski

PabloTeK said:


> Being pr0 Danny
> 
> I think I have Shane, this thing is way better built than any other laptop I've ever used! If you can, get one! Might install 7 in a VM later to see how it runs too



You know, I used to think you were cool, Paul! lol


----------



## ilya124

Nevakonaza said:


> Just installed 7,I wasnt feeling the new taskbar.
> 
> I prefer the vista look taskbar,But windows 7 is alot better thatn vista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



what windows 7 theme is that? looks better then the landscape one that im usin now


----------



## speedyink

Hmm...I guess I'm actually allowed to post mine now.  Here's my laptop.






I much prefer this taskbar to Vista's...it's much more customizable.  Also the look is cleaner to me.


----------



## ilya124

speedyink said:


> Hmm...I guess I'm actually allowed to post mine now.  Here's my laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I much prefer this taskbar to Vista's...it's much more customizable.  Also the look is cleaner to me.



is that a standard windows 7 theme or color? because im trying to put that on mine and cant find it. ?


----------



## speedyink




----------



## Elidicious

bcoffee20 said:


> just curious but how did you get your icons to be like that?



i did it myself 
just right-click on your desktop -> arrange icons by->and *uncheck* auto arrange and align to grid.

now, *you can place your icons the way you want*...it's all up to you...and i chose to arrange them[by hand-with mouse] the way you saw.


----------



## Elidicious




----------



## laznz1

Nifty!


----------



## ilya124

speedyink said:


>



how did you make the black one?


----------



## elmer91

just a guess, but maybe you use the brightness control.


----------



## speedyink

ilya124 said:


> how did you make the black one?



Those are the exact settings I use.  It just looks dark against the wallpaper


----------



## ilya124

oh, alright.


----------



## Ethan3.14159




----------



## elmer91




----------



## laznz1

elmer91 said:


>



loving the wallpaper


----------



## Respital

Elidicious said:


> mine





Elidicious said:


>



Nice, got a link?


----------



## speedyink

Ethan3.14159 said:


>



Nice, I like the wallpaper.  Your theme is very 7 like.


----------



## Shane




----------



## Candy

^^^^^^^^^^^
W427! Good to see you like your Aussie cars


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## HumanMage

Ooh Ooh..Hot off the Interfacelift website. A lovely view of Paris.


----------



## bomberboysk

Got a new one today on deviantart:


----------



## Candy




----------



## alexyu

Windows 7 RTM 
No more annoying "Evaluation copy" text.


----------



## Shane

alexyu said:


> Windows 7 RTM
> No more annoying "Evaluation copy" text.



how you remove it please?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> how you remove it please?



Here, I posted this link a while back in this same thread. Not sure if it still works with the RC, but you could give it a shot! 

Darn, I just realized the page says it's only meant to work build 7000. Here's one for build 7100. I haven't tested it so I have no idea if it works or not. http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-remove-watermark-from-windows-7-builds-both-x86-x64/


----------



## alexyu

Lmao I used paint it works faster


----------



## Candy




----------



## Irishwhistle

alexyu said:


> Lmao I used paint it works faster



Bahaha!  So what you mean to say is that your screenshot was false?!  TRICKSY HOBBITS'Z!


----------



## Shane

Irishwhistle said:


> Here, I posted this link a while back in this same thread. Not sure if it still works with the RC, but you could give it a shot!
> 
> Darn, I just realized the page says it's only meant to work build 7000. Here's one for build 7100. I haven't tested it so I have no idea if it works or not. http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-remove-watermark-from-windows-7-builds-both-x86-x64/



Worked thanks  :good:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> Worked thanks  :good:



Cool, now that I know it's not harmful I'll use it. 

EDIT: Way to test it for me, it didn't work.  I guess I'll have to try the first one on the RC.


----------



## Ben

Finally installed the RC after having 6000-something on my pooter


----------



## Elidicious




----------



## Kornowski

Full res;


----------



## Shane

Looks great danny,Why not try Windows 7?

Its quite an improvement over Vista ...get the 64 bit version too so you can make full use of that 4gb of ram 

Mine,Resized 






Overclocked again


----------



## Kornowski

It'll be a massive DL for my internet, so I couldn't really. Plus, I don't want to have to go through installing stuff again, haha.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Elliot the Netbook


----------



## Rambo

My acoustic guitar


----------



## patrickv

rambo and his oversized icons


----------



## Buzz1927




----------



## ScOuT

Buzz1927 said:


>



That's kinda creepy Buzz

What kind of folding sidebar utility is that? I want it Could you tell us where you got it?


----------



## bomberboysk

ScOuT said:


> That's kinda creepy Buzz
> 
> What kind of folding sidebar utility is that? I want it Could you tell us where you got it?



http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=ae7d04bb-fc63-422e-8bdf-4e87e4150031&bt=1&pl=1

Remember to use proper capitalization of your folding name, or it will come with an error


----------



## mep916

Buzz1927 said:


>



 !!


----------



## ScOuT

bomberboysk said:


> http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=ae7d04bb-fc63-422e-8bdf-4e87e4150031&bt=1&pl=1
> 
> Remember to use proper capitalization of your folding name, or it will come with an error



Thanks man!


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> Thanks man!



It's a must have for any [email protected] user. That and Fahmon.


----------



## bomberboysk

mep916 said:


> It's a must have for any [email protected] user. That and Fahmon.



Yup, cant forget fahmon, excellent program also.


----------



## Buzz1927

bomberboysk said:


> http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=ae7d04bb-fc63-422e-8bdf-4e87e4150031&bt=1&pl=1
> 
> Remember to use proper capitalization of your folding name, or it will come with an error


Grrr... beat me to it!


----------



## ScOuT

Shot of my laptop


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> Shot of my laptop



Is that a Mac, or rocketdock?


----------



## bomberboysk

mep916 said:


> Is that a Mac, or rocketdock?



looks like rocketdock cuz of ccleaner and defraggler.


----------



## ScOuT

mep916 said:


> Is that a Mac, or rocketdock?



Rocketdock

Just bought 2 x 2GB of PNY RAM yesterday...I thought it ran smooth with 2 GB before...huge improvement It was on sale, 14 Euros for a 2GB stick Less than half normal price:good: 

Sager NP5760 custom all aluminum body
17" High Res
Intel T7200
7950GTX 
4GB PNY DDR2 @ 800MHz
Vista Ultimate 64bit

*****EDIT*****

I gotta go to work now


----------



## Rambo

mep916 said:


> Is that a Mac, or rocketdock?



How on earth could that be a Mac :S


----------



## 2048Megabytes

What program can you use for Linux Ubuntu 8.10 32-bit that is like Rocketdock?  Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## PabloTeK

Windows 7 is kinda like that Brawn GP car. Everyone think's it'll be a dog because of past experiences, but it isn't!


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Here is my present Linux Ubuntu 8.10 desktop:





G]


----------



## Shane

Netbook.

I wasnt expecting the netbook to run 7 very well b:ut im shocked....it runs it very nice and everythings snappy, Aero works too 






Running with 4gb readyboost too


----------



## speedyink

My new Acer laptop


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Kornowski

Bah!  Get yourselves some more desktop space!


----------



## ilya124

[/IMG]

yeah, lets see some windows 7 love.


----------



## 4NGU$

Reppin' my photos, Fo' Show, Dawg!


----------



## epidemik

Reppin' cleanliness 
Hiding the task bar is the way to go.


----------



## speedyink

^^^ Thats one of my favorite backgrounds.  It looks awesome in 1080P goodness


----------



## ScOuT

I love this desktop...looks awesome


----------



## meme_z98

thank you


----------



## WeatherMan

meme_z98 said:


> thank you


----------



## Bodaggit23

epidemik said:


> Reppin' cleanliness
> Hiding the task bar is the way to go.


It would be clean, if not for that bucket of waste on your desktop.


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's a rotating GIF image  It actually rotates slower when set as the desktop image.


----------



## Shane

Netbook


----------



## pfig88

I suppose you'd be mad at me if I posted up a mac desktop?


----------



## Shane

pfig88 said:


> I suppose you'd be mad at me if I posted up a mac desktop?



no dude post it up...i actualy like to see something diffrent from windows 7 or Xp shots


----------



## Aloush

Well here is mine


----------



## pfig88

Nevakonaza said:


> no dude post it up...i actualy like to see something diffrent from windows 7 or Xp shots


alright, gimme a few mins to get to the computer


----------



## pfig88

Here's my main desktop (not my newest build)


----------



## barney.stinson

how did you get those shutdown restart log on icons


----------



## pfig88

barney.stinson said:


> how did you get those shutdown restart log on icons


It's a Windows Sidebar Widget: http://download.gallery.start.com/d.dll/1~2~99~79610/SysShutdown.gadget


----------



## speedyink

pfig88 said:


> Here's my main desktop (not my newest build)



a 32bit OS on a system with 8gb of ram??

Also, holy gadgets.  Are 2 cpu/ram monitors necessary?  

Here's my lappy






Stupid photobucket and no size between 1024x768 and 1mb file size


----------



## WeatherMan

How is the Sims 3?


----------



## pfig88

speedyink said:


> a 32bit OS on a system with 8gb of ram??
> 
> Also, holy gadgets.  Are 2 cpu/ram monitors necessary?
> 
> Here's my lappy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid photobucket and no size between 1024x768 and 1mb file size


Actually (Sorry) I haven't finished my signature.  If you look, there are "/" at the ends of each, which I have yet to fill in.  I'm gonna do that now.


----------



## speedyink

Bootup05 said:


> How is the Sims 3?



If you liked the sims 2 your gonna go apeshit for this one.  Biggest upgrade is customization, other than the free roam city



pfig88 said:


> Actually (Sorry) I haven't finished my signature.  If you look, there are "/" at the ends of each, which I have yet to fill in.  I'm gonna do that now.



Ahh, gotcha


----------



## pfig88

speedyink said:


> If you liked the sims 2 your gonna go apeshit for this one.  Biggest upgrade is customization, other than the free roam city
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, gotcha


yeah, alright, finished my sig.  As soon as i finish the "My Equipment" page on my site, Ill put that link in my sig too, make it easier (no stupid text limits)


----------



## Aloush

Bootup05 said:


> How is the Sims 3?



Freakin amazing.
I downloaded it at first.
And then preordered it
They have really done a good jobs on this one.
It has everything which the Sims 2 lacked and the graphics have been updates a little bit


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## pfig88

somebody likes AMD...


----------



## barney.stinson




----------



## chibicitiberiu

Aloush said:


> Freakin amazing.
> I downloaded it at first.
> And then preordered it
> They have really done a good jobs on this one.
> It has everything which the Sims 2 lacked and the graphics have been updates a little bit



And the savegames are only 300 MB big in comparison to 1-1.5 GB in sims 2.


----------



## ilya124

just got my new 23" samsung. wow, what a difference from a 6 yar old 17" dell. lol


----------



## pfig88

ilya124 said:


> just got my new 23" samsung. wow, what a difference from a 6 yar old 17" dell. lol


Haha, congrats!


----------



## speedyink

My Netbook


----------



## M0LD0V4N

It's Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, with a Mac Like theme, since I like how Clean it looks.


----------



## Respital

Aloush said:


> Well here is mine





barney.stinson said:


>





speedyink said:


> My Netbook





M0LD0V4N said:


> It's Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, with a Mac Like theme, since I like how Clean it looks.



Hey guys any chance at getting links to those backgrounds?


----------



## speedyink

http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs20/f/2007/259/d/9/Rocky_Mountains_2_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## barney.stinson

just search demon on google image search and go for large image sizews


----------



## Aloush

http://www.burn-blue.com/view/3094/Colour+Planets.jpg

There is a link to the background i use 
I do love it


----------



## ilya124

does anybody know the best site to get HD widescreen wallpapers? because all of my old wallpapers are to small. lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

M0LD0V4N said:


> It's Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, with a Mac Like theme, since I like how Clean it looks.



You should consider upgrading... 9.04 is amazing.


----------



## Shane

OSX on my Netbook.....No questions please  forum rules!

Just wanted to show the beauty


----------



## pfig88

Nevakonaza said:


> OSX on my Netbook.....No questions please  forum rules!
> 
> Just wanted to show the beauty


Very nice!


----------



## Delicious

*Hi*

I'm new, but I love this forum already. 







Trees and space= awesome.


----------



## Stildawn

I too am after a website that has lots/good widescreen wallpapers.. Especially one with animated gif's... lol since my partner made me remove all my Jessica Alba ones hahaha.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## IBM_nut

my desktop is in the attached pic. anyone can have a look, thanks much.


----------



## racer

*print screen*

just hit print screen,copy it and then open paint and paste there


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> OSX on my Netbook.....No questions please  forum rules!
> 
> Just wanted to show the beauty



Reported !!  

finally eh ??


----------



## Bodaggit23

Bootup05 said:


> .


You have an Alert in the Action Center. lol


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> Reported !!
> 
> finally eh ??



Yeah its been so long


----------



## M0LD0V4N

[URL=http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottrl.png]
	

[/URL]

My Desktop, Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, works Smoothly.


----------



## Respital

M0LD0V4N said:


> [URL=http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottrl.png]
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> My Desktop, Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, works Smoothly.



That is nice real _smooth_, it is possible to use that theme on windows?


----------



## Shane

M0LD0V4N,You use Linux as your primary OS?

Why not update to the latest version?  
Looks nice btw


----------



## tlarkin

Nevakonaza said:


> OSX on my Netbook.....No questions please  forum rules!
> 
> Just wanted to show the beauty




KNOCK KNOCK

It's the Apple police!


----------



## Shane

tlarkin said:


> KNOCK KNOCK
> 
> It's the Apple police!



Officer...you must understand that tlarkin,He made me do it!


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Respital said:


> That is nice real _smooth_, it is possible to use that theme on windows?


Lol, I don't think so.
I switched to Linux mainly because I liked the Themes they had to offer, and the Customization possibilities.



> M0LD0V4N,You use Linux as your primary OS?
> 
> Why not update to the latest version?
> Looks nice btw



Well Nev, I do use It as My primary and I have Upgraded to 9.04 but Was not impressed with what they had to offer, and so I went back to 8.04, since on my computer it seems more faster, and more stable.


----------



## bomberboysk

tlarkin said:


> KNOCK KNOCK
> 
> It's the Apple police!



Its even better on a rig such as the one in my sig...


----------



## MMJ




----------



## Shane

MMJ said:


>



Ah,Good old Xp in action


----------



## speedyink

Netbook


----------



## Shane

Speedy do you have the linky to that wall?

Cheers


----------



## ilya124

desktop:


----------



## Gareth

Here is my current desktop as of June 2009.


----------



## Bodaggit23

ilya124 said:


> desktop:


Why in the world would you need Google Desktop search with Windows 7?


----------



## speedyink

Nevakonaza said:


> Speedy do you have the linky to that wall?
> 
> Cheers



Wait till Windows 7 gets released (or if you can get your hands on an RTM build)

It's the wallpaper that replaces the beta fish.

Or if you beg me I can locate where they stashed it and upload it


----------



## ilya124

Bodaggit23 said:


> Why in the world would you need Google Desktop search with Windows 7?



its not desktop search, its web search.


----------



## ScottALot

I'll post mine when I get home from vacation.


----------



## Shane

speedyink said:


> Wait till Windows 7 gets released (or if you can get your hands on an RTM build)
> 
> It's the wallpaper that replaces the beta fish.
> 
> Or if you beg me I can locate where they stashed it and upload it



oh right so its teh official 7 desk then...looks nice!

Yes please please,If you have a few mins spare could you dig it out for me? I would like it for my netbook 

Im sure i could send you a cookie in return.....


----------



## Bodaggit23

ilya124 said:


> its not desktop search, its web search.



Ahh. My bad.


----------



## speedyink

Nevakonaza said:


> oh right so its teh official 7 desk then...looks nice!
> 
> Yes please please,If you have a few mins spare could you dig it out for me? I would like it for my netbook
> 
> Im sure i could send you a cookie in return.....



I know, one of the coolest default windows wallpapers I've seen.

You realize I now have to get my ass out of bed and get my netbook (My only comp with the newest build).  I'd better get 2 cookies 

Edit:  Here we go.  I'd better not get sued for this 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/img0.jpg


----------



## Shane

speedyink said:


> I know, one of the coolest default windows wallpapers I've seen.
> 
> You realize I now have to get my ass out of bed and get my netbook (My only comp with the newest build).  I'd better get 2 cookies
> 
> Edit:  Here we go.  I'd better not get sued for this
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/img0.jpg




haha thanks dude,You have to get out of bed to get your netbook?

I use my netbook in bed lol!

2 cookies sent to speedyink via first class post.


----------



## speedyink

Nevakonaza said:


> haha thanks dude,You have to get out of bed to get your netbook?
> 
> I use my netbook in bed lol!
> 
> 2 cookies sent to speedyink via first class post.



I have a 16" laptop beside my bed which I use while...well..in or on my bed.  Not to mention the desktop and 32" tv at the foot of my bed(for movies and games).  My netbook is the comp I use everywhere (unless I want portable POWER, in which case I lug around this thing)

I shall await my cookies in the post


----------



## Shane

Net book shot, Thanks to Speedy ink for the wall 







I’m loving using Xp again, so simple and light.
It can be made to look really nice too.

Anyone else agree that Microsoft should have used the Royale theme they used in media centre edition of Xp in the Home and pro versions?

The Xp home and pro default theme looks crap imo compared to Royals glossy theme.


----------



## speedyink

Windows 7 FTW, even on my netbook


----------



## Bodaggit23

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone else agree that Microsoft should have used the Royale theme they used in media centre edition of Xp in the Home and pro versions?



No. Nothing beats Aero and Vista's black taskbar. 
(except Win 7's transparency)


----------



## pfig88

yeah, I like the royals theme too. I think they didn't include It in XP Pro because they came out with it (media edition and theme) after they released XP Pro


----------



## janice82

Bodaggit23 said:


> No. Nothing beats Aero and Vista's black taskbar.
> (except Win 7's transparency)



i like windows 7 transparency


----------



## pfig88

I do love Windows 7


----------



## Ethan3.14159




----------



## Shane

Nice!


----------



## ilya124

Bodaggit23 said:


> No. Nothing beats Aero and Vista's black taskbar.
> (except Win 7's transparency)



1) Royale is awesome for Xp.

2) 7 is the best OS ever

3) Vista taskbar is better than 7.


----------



## speedyink

ilya124 said:


> 3) Vista taskbar is better than 7.



....What???


----------



## pfig88

i like the 7 taskbar much better than vista...


----------



## Shane

Meh.....You horrible lot may have abandoned Xp but i haven't 

Here we have Xp Pro X64...runs so smooth on my rig,Im actually shocked at how much Vista/7 was holding back my systems performance.

And i don't know what it is with everyone saying Xp x64 is crap,Everything works fine here...all drivers i could get, All my games work fine.
The only issue I've ran into is iTunes...The latest version was designed for Vista i think....But there's a confirmed way around it which im going to do now.


----------



## pfig88

i haven't abandoned XP, i dualboot into 64bit on 2 of my systems and have it in a vm on my mac pro


----------



## Shane

pfig88 said:


> i haven't abandoned XP, i dualboot into 64bit on 2 of my systems and have it in a vm on my mac pro



Good man!  :good:

Yup you could say im a die hard Xp fanboy now


----------



## Bodaggit23

Ethan3.14159 said:


> IMG


That is THE sickest Firefox wallpaper I've ever seen! 



ilya124 said:


> 3) Vista taskbar is better than 7.


I think this is a typo. 

I wish Microsoft would release a patch that would allow the DATE to accompany the time in the taskbar for Vista. :good:


----------



## kobaj

49icons - 3 monitors, and there actually is a method to my madness. 

Personally Im not into all that 'make my pc look like a mac/shiny' crap. I can see potentially the easy-ness of an idoc, or something like compiz fuzion, but in all honesty its glitter thats so pointless.

I tried vista for a month and windows 7 for a week. Cant stand 7's honestly, I would like to know what each xfire/chat/Firefox window is for, and not have to click them all (or hover over to find out) who is who. 

I see myself using XP for a while longer.


----------



## Bodaggit23

kobaj said:


> Cant stand 7's honestly, I would like to know what each xfire/chat/Firefox window is for, and not have to click them all (or hover over to find out) who is who.


You can toggle that feature, you're not stuck with hovering to find what they are.


----------



## smellsorange

ScreenShot of My Desktop

Yeah, I was going to make a new shot with this forum in it, but, oh noes, Wait, Were we suppose to take a shot of just our backgrounds?


----------



## ilya124

guys, don't stone me for this, but i truly love 7, but the black vista taskbar is so much sexier than the fat and semi-transparent 7 taskbar. i now have to pick specific wallpapers to make sure that the semi-transparent taskbar looks good also. frankly, its quite a pain in the ass.


----------



## ilya124

Nevakonaza said:


> Meh.....You horrible lot may have abandoned Xp but i haven't
> 
> Here we have Xp Pro X64...runs so smooth on my rig,Im actually shocked at how much Vista/7 was holding back my systems performance.
> 
> And i don't know what it is with everyone saying Xp x64 is crap,Everything works fine here...all drivers i could get, All my games work fine.
> The only issue I've ran into is iTunes...The latest version was designed for Vista i think....But there's a confirmed way around it which im going to do now.



may i ask where you got that wallpaper? lol


----------



## Shane

ilya124 said:


> may i ask where you got that wallpaper? lol



Here sir 

Choose your size :good:

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1937/smoke_in_the_air....html


----------



## pfig88

Nevakonaza said:


> Good man!  :good:
> 
> Yup you could say im a die hard Xp fanboy now


nice! good thing support was *yet again* extended!


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## theasian100




----------



## ScottALot

I don't know how to printscreen and post here, but here's my background picture


----------



## M0LD0V4N

My Mac OS X.


----------



## patrickv

haven't been active lately and I won' be for a very long time.
Kinda busy plus a huge lack of internet on my end, but will try to post a shot soon enough



M0LD0V4N said:


> My Mac OS X.



ah good ol adium !!


----------



## Midna




----------



## Rambo




----------



## patrickv

My desktop, haven't been pasted here in ages !!


----------



## ilya124

patrickv said:


> My desktop, haven't been pasted here in ages !!



nice wallpaper, does it come in widescreen? if so, then please link me sir.


----------



## ScOuT




----------



## Apathetic

I need a better of these icons, and can anyone tell me how to install the dang stock docket app?  Im so confused.


----------



## theasian100

It was about time to go and Redo my Netbook, I used an old VS i already had and kept the same Miranda IM Skin, Added the CAD, clock, and kept the weather forecast but changed the color, and got a new background.

Miranda, the CAD, forecast, and clock are all transparent, 
Miranda is at IDLE in the picture and when u click on it, it goes a bit less transparent, after a few minutes it fades into the background and goes into the tray

what do you all think?


 


EDIT: Took out spam


----------



## ducis

theasian100 said:


> It was about time to go and Redo my Netbook, I used an old VS i already had and kept the same Miranda IM Skin, Added the CAD, clock, and kept the weather forecast but changed the color, and got a new background.
> 
> Miranda, the CAD, forecast, and clock are all transparent,
> Miranda is at IDLE in the picture and when u click on it, it goes a bit less transparent, after a few minutes it fades into the background and goes into the tray
> 
> what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Took out spam


dude that can't actually be a desktop. its just wayyyyyy to awesome


----------



## theasian100

^^ Crazy right!?

It took me a while to find everything but after a hour or two i got everything on, Believe it or not, that is my netbook :]


----------



## 604action

theasian100 said:


>



Oh man I love this desktop setup.  How'd you get it this way?


----------



## theasian100

604action said:


> Oh man I love this desktop setup.  How'd you get it this way?



haha Thanks,
Well I haven't updated my Sig yet, but Im running 2 monitors (two 19" wide screens running at 1440 X 900 each) the other View Sonic im using as an External for my Netbook but at the moment its used for a budget build Temp. Im using a program called Ultramon for the customization (separate wallpapers/ the extended taskbar)
I actually made the wallpaper on Photoshop from an old wallpaper, the metal and mesh background, I extended it to be my Res and i had those pictures already on my computer so i photoshopped them a bit to increase the drastic-ness in the lights, I put a few shadows on them and layered them and such, Left my mark in the bottom right.

I am using Rocketdock for the dock on the left, i found the Skins on Deviant art, I  believe it was by Wez89 or something.

On the right screen, Im using yahoo Widgets and the weatherscape (i think) widget that i downloaded, I removed the background and changed the color it.

For the taskbar, Im using a common skin on Deviant art, just search up Windows Xp VS

To skin it, I used a program called Tune Up utilities 2009, also i had my .Dll Patched. (not sure which .Dll)
In the taskbar, im just running Core temp and peer guardian2.

For the music player in the middle, its Winamp Skinned with the LED Skin that you can find on Deviant art.

the Video wheel on the bottom left is actually just a program i used for videos on my Samsung Yp-P2

I don't see a decrease in performance with all the stuff I did either


----------



## Vizy

to patch your uxtheme.dll:

http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/1088/how_to_patch_uxtheme_dll_file_xp_home_pro/


----------



## ganzey

cool


----------



## Shane

Netbook.


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Ezekiel12

Hello guys! Where i can find 3D animation for my desktop? Thanks!


----------



## susik89




----------



## Hugh9191

*Behold!*


----------



## bomberboysk

Ac3 said:


>


lol, you need to upload it to photobucket or something


----------



## Shane

Hugh9191 said:


>



shes a hottie...who is she?

btw...how are you like OSX?


----------



## Ac3

http://s873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/Supatempest/?action=view&current=Untitled.png
lol yea btw get on msn.....


----------



## elliot_c

I really want that wallpaper with the lolly it looks like good  any links?


----------



## Ac3

elliot_c said:


> I really want that wallpaper with the lolly it looks like good  any links?



Well if your talking about mine I found it here- http://www.desktopwarehouse.com/rise---space-wallpaper-wallpapers


----------



## Hugh9191

I'm enjoying OS X. Still learning my way around it but it's nice.

The hottie in the pic is Katie Perry! 

I got it from http://madridfree.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/katy_perry_wallpaper.

There's loads more of her here. http://www.fanpop.com/spots/katy-perry/images


----------



## ScOuT




----------



## Aastii

ScOuT said:


>



lol, is that a background  ?


----------



## ScOuT

Aastii said:


> lol, is that a background  ?



Ya...it's a background. 

http://technology.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/45785/


----------



## kazkepox

heres mine, im running on a backup laptop right now because mine is dead and were getting a new one soon.


----------



## mn50cent

mine


----------



## Fatback




----------



## hdtennistime




----------



## Hugh9191

hdtennistime said:


>



I like that, very clean looking. I don't like too much going on in a desktop.


----------



## Shane

hdtennistime,Whats that ATI thing on your desktop? A widget?

where you get it from pleeeeesssseee  :good:


----------



## hdtennistime

thanx Hugh9191 yeah i hate too much stuff going on...hurts ma eyez!! hahaa
hey Nevakonaza yeah dude... its a gadget
but you have to have riva tuner running too
i forgot how i came across this...i think i just searched for gpu monitor
its WICKED! its almost completely customizable! like colors n everything
it works for nvidia too, actually i think nvidia gpus get more options n stuff


----------



## ScOuT

Having some fun with Gimp Made that one my self. Kinda messed up on the Nvidia logo...the two sides are not lined up that well.


----------



## arsenish

hey bro how did you have it like that is it a kind of theme?? its amazingly awesome, can you tell me how to get like that on mine plz... is it possible in vista??? thats amazingly awesome...


----------



## Vizy

arsenish said:


> hey bro how did you have it like that is it a kind of theme?? its amazingly awesome, can you tell me how to get like that on mine plz... is it possible in vista??? thats amazingly awesome...



he uses a program called object dock to make that apple-esque thing at the bottom. He chooses to hide, or autohide the original windows taskbar, then hides all his icons.


----------



## hdtennistime

or rocket dock...thats what i use


----------



## MouSe

Yeah, that's RocketDock. I use it too.


----------



## ilya124




----------



## tlarkin

You guys seriously need to learn how to post in thumbnail view.  When you post a high res screen shot it makes the forum look like crap.  Make a clickable thumbnail that goes to actual size.

That way I don't have to scroll all the way over to read someone's text when someone decides to post a very high res pic.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bodaggit23

tlarkin said:


> You guys seriously need to learn how to post in thumbnail view.  When you post a high res screen shot it makes the forum look like crap.  Make a clickable thumbnail that goes to actual size.
> 
> That way I don't have to scroll all the way over to read someone's text when someone decides to post a very high res pic.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



A brief explanation of exactly how to do that, would have made this a perfect post. :good:


----------



## ScOuT

MouSe said:


> Yeah, that's RocketDock. I use it too.



Yup...sure is



tlarkin said:


> You guys seriously need to learn how to post in thumbnail view.  When you post a high res screen shot it makes the forum look like crap.  Make a clickable thumbnail that goes to actual size.
> 
> That way I don't have to scroll all the way over to read someone's text when someone decides to post a very high res pic.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



I shrink mine down to about 12'' so it will fit easy on any screen. The one ilya124 now I feel you on that one...I have to scroll about 6 inches to the right just to see it. That one is a bit big



Bodaggit23 said:


> A brief explanation of exactly how to do that, would have made this a perfect post. :good:



Thank you...I am going to be honest...I have been posting in Forums for years and have never once used a thumbnail view. I honestly have no idea how to do it I actually don't like when people do that...that's annoying clicking on a tiny picture and it opens a new tab or a whole new screen.



tlarkin said:


> When you post a high res screen shot it makes the forum look like crap.


Maybe we can set a resolution size to post, that way they are all the same size? Might be an idea to take to the mod team


----------



## tlarkin

OK

Well I tried linking a scaled version of a large pic to the actual pic that pops in a new window, and it doesn't work.  Also, the code tag didn't work either and it automatically parsed my code as actual code when it should be reading it as plain text

At this point I gotta assume some modules are installed on this forum and perhaps the admin has a few things that auto format, which means I don't have the answer with in the forum, you will have to use HTML most likely to get this done....





OK my first run must have been wrong, now let me see if I can show actual code:



		PHP:
	

[URL=http://img99.imageshack.us/i/2009dodgechallengersrt5.jpg/][IMG]http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/9655/2009dodgechallengersrt5.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



OK, that was because it was PHP code and I had to use the PHP tags for it instead.

That is how you do it.


----------



## ScOuT

That really isn't so bad...it loads quick and is a decent size when it opens. 

What do you think about just making a standard size of pictures? Say maybe It sounds easy but what if the people don't follow the rule? That would be a pain to mod

Hey man...what do you think about the size I posted on page 830? It is photobucket size 800 x 500, I think it about the perfect size for pictures here. Not to big but large enough to see some detail and really tell what it is.


----------



## tlarkin

ScOuT said:


> That really isn't so bad...it loads quick and is a decent size when it opens.
> 
> What do you think about just making a standard size of pictures? Say maybe It sounds easy but what if the people don't follow the rule? That would be a pain to mod



Adding one line to the actual URL of the pic seems like the easiest way, and mods could modify the php code.  Instead of trying to force everyone to use the same size.

Also, you can share high res pics that way as well. So if you want a copy of my desktop you can have a high res copy.


----------



## Glliw




----------



## ilya124

oops, srry for the high res shot, will make a thumnail next time.


----------



## speedyink

Woot, not more reinstalling!  It be finished!


----------



## Bodaggit23

speedyink said:


> Woot, not more reinstalling!  It be finished!



Looks like a full version of Windows 7.? 

Or how did you remove the "Evaluation Copy" from the desktop?


----------



## speedyink

Bodaggit23 said:


> Looks like a full version of Windows 7.?
> 
> Or how did you remove the "Evaluation Copy" from the desktop?



Simple...it's not an evaluation copy.


----------



## Shane

I believe speedy has version build 6700


----------



## Bodaggit23

Nevakonaza said:


> I believe speedy has version build 6700



Close. It would be build 7600.

I would think posting screenshots of pirated software would be against the rules, as that build is not Beta software. Who knows.


----------



## Shane

Bodaggit23 said:


> Close. It would be build 7600.
> 
> I would think posting screenshots of pirated software would be against the rules, as that build is not Beta software. Who knows.



Ha,got them the wrong way round 

But yeah...that build is not RC its the real thing.....

Why would it be against the forum rules?Hes only poting a screenshot.

Not like hes posting download links or anything.

for all you know,most of the screenshots in the gaming screenshots thread are from pirated games lol.


----------



## speedyink

Yes build 7600, the final RTM copy.  I'm planning on buying it, I'm not using any activation cracks, i don't see how this is against the rules.  I have 90 days of evaluation time until I get my key.


----------



## Bodaggit23

> illegal downloading and duplication of software is prohibited


Kind of fits that don't you think?


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> Kind of fits that don't you think?


Screenshots dont really matter...its not like if you look back there are screenshots of windows 7 before the beta was even out, but im not an admin/mod so dont quote me on it. Plus people are not actually discussing it(well, until now)


----------



## Bodaggit23

If you say so, then I guess it's ok.


----------



## speedyink

Bodaggit23 said:


> Kind of fits that don't you think?



Am I discussing it in any way?  I don't think so.


----------



## ilya124

speedyink said:


> Yes build 7600, the final RTM copy.  I'm planning on buying it, I'm not using any activation cracks, i don't see how this is against the rules.  I have 90 days of evaluation time until I get my key.



If im a technet member, and i will be able to download the RTM, will it be free, or is it just a 90 day trial and then i have to buy a key?


----------



## tlarkin

speedyink said:


> Am I discussing it in any way?  I don't think so.



If you are under NDA for testing you are not legally allowed to post any screen shots or discuss any features or add ons.  I am on both Microsoft's and Apple's beta testing programs and I signed NDAs to not discuss them.

All I can really say is, yes I am using it, but I am under NDA.

Microsoft, once they go with RC public betas generally you are probably OK.  However, I am not a lawyer, nor do I read all the fine print in an NDA.  Also, sometimes agreeing to the EULA, implies agreement to the NDA.


----------



## bomberboysk

tlarkin said:


> If you are under NDA for testing you are not legally allowed to post any screen shots or discuss any features or add ons.  I am on both Microsoft's and Apple's beta testing programs and I signed NDAs to not discuss them.
> 
> All I can really say is, yes I am using it, but I am under NDA.
> 
> Microsoft, once they go with RC public betas generally you are probably OK.  However, I am not a lawyer, nor do I read all the fine print in an NDA.  Also, sometimes agreeing to the EULA, implies agreement to the NDA.


Just a question, for those is that like technet where you pay for it, or is there somewhere you can sign up?


----------



## tlarkin

bomberboysk said:


> Just a question, for those is that like technet where you pay for it, or is there somewhere you can sign up?



Apple is because of my large deployment, google search "Apple Seed program" and I am sure you can find an application.  Or you can pay apple, like $60 or something to get their developer connection which allows you to get early builds of software so you can use it to develop your new products for it.

Microsoft is via my MSDN subscription, which is an enterprise thing.  MS has all sorts of developer connections though, so I am not sure how to apply.

I got access to both because both companies asked me to participate.  I also test out all the software for JAMF in beta, and I was a regular beta tester for a few video game companies back in the day.


----------



## bomberboysk

tlarkin said:


> Apple is because of my large deployment, google search "Apple Seed program" and I am sure you can find an application.  Or you can pay apple, like $60 or something to get their developer connection which allows you to get early builds of software so you can use it to develop your new products for it.
> 
> Microsoft is via my MSDN subscription, which is an enterprise thing.  MS has all sorts of developer connections though, so I am not sure how to apply.
> 
> I got access to both because both companies asked me to participate.  I also test out all the software for JAMF in beta, and I was a regular beta tester for a few video game companies back in the day.


Ah, nice. Ive seen the apple seed program, but thats been closed for ages and you need an invite=/


----------



## tlarkin

bomberboysk said:


> Ah, nice. Ive seen the apple seed program, but thats been closed for ages and you need an invite=/



Eh, I got invited.  Mainly because I kept finding small bugs and reporting them, then they said here just try the new versions.  

I am under NDA though, so I can't talk about it.  I have seen and have their newest software though.


----------



## bomberboysk

tlarkin said:


> Eh, I got invited.  Mainly because I kept finding small bugs and reporting them, then they said here just try the new versions.
> 
> I am under NDA though, so I can't talk about it.  I have seen and have their newest software though.


Is there any special way to get invited or does it just happen if you have an apple id or what?


----------



## tlarkin

bomberboysk said:


> Is there any special way to get invited or does it just happen if you have an apple id or what?



I have no clue an Apple engineer sent me an invite over email a while back ago after I discovered a bug in Work Group manager....

You can also get in by becoming part of the ADC (Apple developer connection) which only has like a $80 annual fee or something like that

The thing about Apple is though, is they like to keep their stuff close to the company and a tight lid on their tech.  I have signed 3 separate NDAs with them over the Apple Seed program.  

Then again my organization uses over 6 million dollars of Apple technology, so we are a pretty big customer.


----------



## bomberboysk

tlarkin said:


> I have no clue an Apple engineer sent me an invite over email a while back ago after I discovered a bug in Work Group manager....
> 
> You can also get in by becoming part of the ADC (Apple developer connection) which only has like a $80 annual fee or something like that
> 
> The thing about Apple is though, is they like to keep their stuff close to the company and a tight lid on their tech.  I have signed 3 separate NDAs with them over the Apple Seed program.
> 
> Then again my organization uses over 6 million dollars of Apple technology, so we are a pretty big customer.


Hmm, at least its alot more reasonable than microsofts MSDN...


----------



## Shane

Not posted mine in a while 

Resized from 1680x1050


----------



## Bodaggit23

That is absolutely breathtaking. :good:


----------



## CPU Brain

**

And That's Mine... :good:


----------



## genbrown

Here Mine Is


----------



## Gareth

genbrown said:


> Here Mine Is



Why would you have ATi drivers if you have a nVidia GPU?


----------



## MouSe

Gareth said:


> Why would you have ATi drivers if you have a nVidia GPU?



He knows that an Nvidia would be better.


----------



## Shane

Laptop


----------



## [email protected]

how do i get my pic down to the upload size?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

[email protected] said:


> how do i get my pic down to the upload size?



Upload it to one of these.

http://imageshack.us
http://pic.leech.it


----------



## [email protected]

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rambo

A photo I took whilst in Zambia a couple weeks ago:


----------



## speedyink

My laptop.  Full rez just to piss you off


----------



## EGamerHDK

double-dragon said:


> all you need to do is right click your desktop then go to arrange icons then click hide desktop icons



That is by far the best thing I have learned on this forum.


----------



## EGamerHDK

Hidden Icons. Hidden toolbar.


----------



## ilya124

Not ful res this time


----------



## ShelbyDD5




----------



## Jon Boy

ShelbyDD5 said:


>


Is that a vista theme on XP? Or can you get object dock like things on vista now? If so where from?


----------



## ShelbyDD5

No it is not Vista premium on XP.

My operating system is Vista Home Premium and it has always been that, No XP.

You can download Dell Dock for Vista or XP. Link below.

*Dell Dock Download*
http://www.delldock.com/

Shelby,


----------



## Jon Boy

Hey thanks a lot  ... that will tidy my desktop up !


----------



## Jon Boy

Maybe not it only works with dells  ... oh well.


----------



## Shane

ShelbyDD5 said:


>



She has a very nice bottom....oh yeah back to the desktops,Very nice and tidy.

I might get a dock to make things simpler.


----------



## ShelbyDD5

Jon Boy said:


> Maybe not it only works with dells  ... oh well.



Hmm, Unsure about that.

At first I hated the dell dock but after messing with it and what not I love it.


----------



## zombine210

LOL, look what i found


----------



## Fatback

Jon Boy said:


> Is that a vista theme on XP? Or can you get object dock like things on vista now? If so where from?



You can get RocketDock which is great and very customizable and works on vista or xp

http://rocketdock.com/download

Here is mine so you can see what it looks like


----------



## ShelbyDD5

Well I have been looking for my old and FAVORITE wallpaper. Finally found it so here is my new Print Screen Wallpaper and will always be the same girl!






Link to Photo if you want to use it.
http://i28.tinypic.com/hv2t5s.jpg

Shelby,


----------



## EGamerHDK




----------



## Bodaggit23

You've killed that page. Thanks! 

Where is that mountain located?


----------



## EGamerHDK

its in my backyard.


----------



## zombine210

best movie eva'!
looks like they're fighting right on my desktop


----------



## Kornowski

Didn't want to upload it at full res, it'd probably kill your eyes, lol.


----------



## Shane

Looks good mate,

You use your older monitor all the time?
I only realy use mine to watch system temps and resources while i game....pretty fun to watch in crysis 

especialy in GTA IV aswell,all cores doing their job


----------



## ScOuT

Nevakonaza said:


> I only realy use mine to watch system temps and resources while i game.



That is the exact reason I might purchase a cheap 17" or 19" so I can see everything:good: I have found a few really cheap here in local stores. Might just get one from ebay

The only problem is...just got a new motherboard, RAM and hard drive I am not sure the house commander would go for another monitor


----------



## Fatback

ScOuT said:


> That is the exact reason I might purchase a cheap 17" or 19" so I can see everything:good: I have found a few really cheap here in local stores. Might just get one from ebay
> 
> The only problem is...just got a new motherboard, RAM and hard drive I am not sure the house commander would go for another monitor



I seen a 17" at newegg for $99 looked like a good deal. I have thought about getting one for the same reason I wonder how stupid it would look beside my big 40" TV lol.


----------



## Bodaggit23

zombine210 said:


> best movie eva'!
> looks like they're fighting right on my desktop



I'll never understand why people get new operating systems like Vista
or Windows 7, only to make them look like Windows 95 [email protected] 

I've even seen people with XP do it. That dull gray taskbar and windows...wtf?

Don't like glassy see through windows? Or is your computer just weak...


----------



## Kornowski

Gotta love hot Summer days. Seriously, no lie, it was roasting here today!


----------



## Shane

Thats awesome danny,You know......35c is the lowest ive seen mine go and i thought that was good  

You using AS5?


----------



## zombine210

Bodaggit23 said:


> I'll never understand why people get new operating systems like Vista
> or Windows 7, only to make them look like Windows 95 [email protected]
> 
> I've even seen people with XP do it. That dull gray taskbar and windows...wtf?
> 
> Don't like glassy see through windows? Or is your computer just weak...



whoa! ho ho, dude got jokes!
it's Windows XP, not vista or 7, and specs are on the sig, it's the zotac gf9300. and no, i don't like the glazed window look, it serves no real purpose. what's wrong with 'classic'? and i don't mean to start an os flame war, but XP is tha shitz. the taskbar auto-hides! how cool is that?


----------



## Bodaggit23

zombine210 said:


> and no, i don't like the glazed window look, it serves no real purpose. what's wrong with 'classic'? and i don't mean to start an os flame war, but XP is tha shitz. the taskbar auto-hides! how cool is that?



You're right, the shiny glass bars and windows serve no real purpose, 
other than not looking like a 8bit version of Mario Bros. bricks. 

I just don't get it. Even the XP themes look better than that archaic crap.

The only reason the old versions of Windows looked like that...was because
they couldn't look any better at the time.

This isn't about XP vs. w/e. 

It's about having a Corvette or Ferarri, and then scrubbing all the freaking paint off of it.


----------



## Fatback

zombine210 said:


> whoa! ho ho, dude got jokes!
> it's Windows XP, not vista or 7, and specs are on the sig, it's the zotac gf9300. and no, i don't like the glazed window look, it serves no real purpose. what's wrong with 'classic'? and i don't mean to start an os flame war, but XP is tha shitz. the taskbar auto-hides! how cool is that?



You can choose to auto hide vistas taskbar just goes to show how little you know.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Fatback said:


> You can choose to auto hide vistas taskbar just goes to show how little you know.


True. 

Most people that don't like Vista, have never spent any real time with it.

I think it's just a case of "I'm used to this, so it's good enough".

Many, many people do it, and a lot of them are XP users.  
(Afraid of change)


----------



## Fatback

Bodaggit23 said:


> True.
> 
> Most people that don't like Vista, have never spent any real time with it.
> 
> I think it's just a case of "I'm used to this, so it's good enough".
> 
> Many, many people do it, and a lot of them are XP users.
> (Afraid of change)



Yep my dad is like that I finally convinced him to change over to vista now says he never won't to use XP again. If people would just give it time they would get used to it plus vista has more to offer then XP. Windows 7 is the best choice for an OS right now I haven't used it much butt I'm already planing to get it.


----------



## ScOuT

Kornowski said:


> Gotta love hot Summer days. Seriously, no lie, it was roasting here today!



I suppose so...that cooler takes about 1/3 the entire interior space in the Antec

I would be happy with those temps on water!

Very nice work with your computer. Great hardware choices all the way around:good:


----------



## zombine210

Bodaggit23 said:


> It's about having a Corvette or Ferarri, and then scrubbing all the freaking paint off of it.



yeah, but i don't want a corvette or ferrari. i want a P71 



Fatback said:


> You can choose to auto hide vistas taskbar just goes to show how little you know.



omg, i had no idea! 



Bodaggit23 said:


> True.
> Most people that don't like Vista, have never spent any real time with it.
> I think it's just a case of "I'm used to this, so it's good enough".
> Many, many people do it, and a lot of them are XP users.
> (Afraid of change)



so i skipped vista, so what? i did try windows 7; it was nice but i didn't like it enough to make the change. let me ask you this: do you drive a hybrid/electric car? it's the 'next best thing'! do you ever use cash at all for anything? we all went plastic a while back. see, just because it's 'new and improved' doesn't mean it's better. this is a case of: 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it'. besides, most of the 'improvements' are just personal preferences. you might wear logo'd clothes and team caps and maybe jewelry and tats; i'm comfy with jeans and a plain T. i like my desktops grayed out and inconspicuous. heck, i just put that picture up for the post, but i usually roll like this


----------



## Bodaggit23

Yeah, you're right.

The Model A Ford was a great car too...


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats awesome danny,You know......35c is the lowest ive seen mine go and i thought that was good
> 
> You using AS5?



35c is an awesome temp, especially since some people don't get that with WC'ing! 

Yup, AS5 all the way.



ScOuT said:


> I suppose so...that cooler takes about 1/3 the entire interior space in the Antec
> 
> I would be happy with those temps on water!
> 
> Very nice work with your computer. Great hardware choices all the way around:good:



Haha, it is pretty big, Eh. 

Thanks a lot, man!


----------



## WeatherMan

Windows Classic Theme FTW  I was using it on Win 7 for a time lol


----------



## ilya124




----------



## elmer91




----------



## EGamerHDK

Just to piss all of you off. And ohh yeah. Auto-hide the taskbar. lmfao


----------



## Shane

Classic is the best! 

and microsoft know it too...thats why its still there in xp....vista....7


----------



## smellsorange

I've always set my stuff back to classic, when I installed windows 7 RC I left it all at default tho to see how it was, and it's still that way, heh.


----------



## carlpcs

smellsorange said:


> I've always set my stuff back to classic, when I installed windows 7 RC I left it all at default tho to see how it was, and it's still that way, heh.



May i see that desktop screen shot of Windows 7RC


----------



## voyagerfan99

My Latitude E6500


----------



## Rambo

Photo I took recently on my new camera:


----------



## smellsorange

carlpcs said:


> May i see that desktop screen shot of Windows 7RC








here you go


----------



## 2048Megabytes

My present desktop in Linux Ubuntu:


----------



## tlarkin

I think I am going to unsubscribe to this thread...no one is using any formatting for their pics.  I hate scrolling all over the place, it looks like crap.


----------



## voyagerfan99

tlarkin said:


> I think I am going to unsubscribe to this thread...no one is using any formatting for their pics.  I hate scrolling all over the place, it looks like crap.



I usually retain my resolution because most users have their resolution set very high.


----------



## tlarkin

voyagerfan99 said:


> I usually retain my resolution because most users have their resolution set very high.



I have a 23" 16:10 wide screen monitor running at max res....however, the formatting of this forum posts it in an odd manner that makes it bigger when putting raw images up.  Plus it eats bandwidth when you do that.

I outlined how to do this very thing...

http://www.computerforum.com/5484-post-your-desktop-up-830.html#post1285155


----------



## voyagerfan99

tlarkin said:


> I have a 23" 16:10 wide screen monitor running at max res....however, the formatting of this forum posts it in an odd manner that makes it bigger when putting raw images up.  Plus it eats bandwidth when you do that.
> 
> I outlined how to do this very thing...
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/5484-post-your-desktop-up-830.html#post1285155



Ah okay.

I'll make you happy and do that in future


----------



## tlarkin

voyagerfan99 said:


> Ah okay.
> 
> I'll make you happy and do that in future



Well it just looks better, and some people post high resolutions of their desktop with like the task manager running?  I mean crappy screen shots make it look even crappier.

I just want it to look nice is all.


----------



## ilya124

tlarkin said:


> I have a 23" 16:10 wide screen monitor running at max res....however, the formatting of this forum posts it in an odd manner that makes it bigger when putting raw images up.  Plus it eats bandwidth when you do that.
> 
> I outlined how to do this very thing...
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/5484-post-your-desktop-up-830.html#post1285155



i also have a 23 inch widescreen at 1080p. i just set the resolution lower when i upload. no crazy scrolling.


----------



## tlarkin

ilya124 said:


> i also have a 23 inch widescreen at 1080p. i just set the resolution lower when i upload. no crazy scrolling.



You can keep the native resolution if you read how to properly post it as a thumb nail in that post I linked above.

That way if people like your desktop they can grab it, though it will have all your icons on it.


----------



## Bodaggit23

tlarkin said:


> OK
> 
> That is how you do it.



I don't understand the "instructions". 

Was the procedure explained and I just missed it? I just see rambling, a thumbnail, and a line of code.


----------



## tlarkin

Bodaggit23 said:


> I don't understand the "instructions".
> 
> Was the procedure explained and I just missed it? I just see rambling, a thumbnail, and a line of code.





		PHP:
	

[URL=http://img99.imageshack.us/i/2009dodgechallengersrt5.jpg/][IMG]http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/9655/2009dodgechallengersrt5.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


that is an exact example of how you would post it, as a thumbnail


----------



## Bodaggit23

Test


----------



## Bodaggit23

That worked well. 

I feel there is critical information missing.

That's why an explanation of what you did would be better than an
example.

"Here's the code. Figure it out"....


----------



## tlarkin

Bodaggit23 said:


> That worked well.
> 
> I feel there is critical information missing.
> 
> That's why an explanation of what you did would be better than an
> example.
> 
> "Here's the code. Figure it out"....



Well you already know the code to post a pic to begin with.  It isn't like it is rocket science to deduct the tiny differences.  Plus I could explain it all day long and some people would never understand it unless I gave an example.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I fancy myself a pretty bright guy, and I can't figure it out.

Maybe you could pick apart my code for me an tell me what's wrong?

Here's your code:
*URL=http://img99.imageshack.us/i/2009dodgechallengersrt5.jpg/]
*IMG]http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/9655/2009dodgechallengersrt5.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL][/quote]

And mine:
*URL=http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t113/Motovader72/Desktop-1.jpg/] 
*IMG]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t113/Motovader72/Desktop-1.jpg[/IMG][/URL][/quote]


----------



## tlarkin

LOL, I tried to make a point by linking the largest high res pic I could find and I think it nearly crashed the forum....

I will post a better way in the near future when I have more time to clearly outline it


----------



## mep916

Correct me if I'm wrong, but in order to provide the tiny thumbnail, you have to be an imageshack user. Using this code with, say, a photobucket link will not create the small thumbnail I see in this post.


----------



## tlarkin

mep916 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but in order to provide the tiny thumbnail, you have to be an imageshack user. Using this code with, say, a photobucket link will not create the small thumbnail I see in this post.



You post a smaller image and link it to the larger one, so in the URL you have the path of the thumnail, but in the image tag you have the path to the full resolution.

I just tried to post a direct link to a 50 meg png file from the huble telescope and it worked....

It damn nearly crashed the forum though, I had to reconnect, stop it form loading and delete the post.

I was trying to make a point that when you link a large high res file from a slow host it can make the forum take a long time to load or if it is too large crash it.


----------



## mep916

tlarkin said:


> You post a smaller image and link it to the larger one, so in the URL you have the path of the thumnail, but in the image tag you have the path to the full resolution.
> 
> I just tried to post a direct link to a 50 meg png file from the huble telescope and it worked....
> 
> It damn nearly crashed the forum though, I had to reconnect, stop it form loading and delete the post.
> 
> I was trying to make a point that when you link a large high res file from a slow host it can make the forum take a long time to load or if it is too large crash it.



Okay, I think I see what you're saying. Take the original and create a resized copy. Post the copy in the forum using the IMG tag, and link to the original with the URL tag. Is that right? You can do that with photobucket.


----------



## tlarkin

mep916 said:


> Okay, I think I see what you're saying. Take the original and create a resized copy. Post the copy in the forum using the IMG tag, and link to the original with the URL tag. Is that right? You can do that with photobucket.



some hosting companies automatically format that for you.

However, you may want to bring this up with Ian, as I posted a 4000 x 3000 pixel 50 meg png file linked directly off another website and it tried to load the full res file....

That could be *very bad* for CF's performance.


----------



## mep916

tlarkin said:


> some hosting companies automatically format that for you.



When you upload a photo using photobucket, it does automatically resize the picture (you're given several options size options). The free version limits you to a 1 MB file per upload though. Anything above that you have to pay for. 



tlarkin said:


> However, you may want to bring this up with Ian, as I posted a 4000 x 3000 pixel 50 meg png file linked directly off another website and it tried to load the full res file....
> 
> That could be *very bad* for CF's performance.



You can send him a PM if you want. He reads them all, but doesn't always reply.


----------



## Bodaggit23

tlarkin said:


> You post a smaller image and link it to the larger one, so in the URL you have the path of the thumnail, but in the image tag you have the path to the full resolution.



That's ridiculous. You're never going to get anyone to go through all that.

I thought you had a simple solution to your "peeve".

There's over 800 pages of pictures large and small, and it seems there's
not been a problem yet. I would just leave well enough alone.


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Bodaggit23

Lookie here. Photobucket allows Thumnails also. :good:





Just click on Link Options, Get Link Code tab,  IMG for bulletin boards & forums, Clickable thumbnail


----------



## tlarkin

Resized, my desktop runs @ 1680 x 1050.  This is my PC running Vista Ultimate.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Bodaggit23 said:


> Photobucket allows Thumnails also. :good:
> 
> Just click on Link Options, Get Link Code tab,  IMG for bulletin boards & forums, Clickable thumbnail



These are "instructions".


----------



## tlarkin

Bodaggit23 said:


> These are "instructions".



Yes, but I don't think photobucket allows you to host anything over 1024 x 768 so it should scale down all your pics.

**EDIT**

I take that back they have a 1MB file size limit but you can choose the scaling when you upload the pic


----------



## Bodaggit23

That was not my point, nor do I need a high quality image of someone else's desktop.


----------



## tlarkin

Bodaggit23 said:


> That was not my point, nor do I need a high quality image of someone else's desktop.



Yeah so you agree with what I was ranting about several pages ago then?


----------



## Bodaggit23

tlarkin said:


> Yeah so you agree with what I was ranting about several pages ago then?



In a way yes. It does kill the forum when people post huge pics and I wanted
to learn how to post Thumbnails, to no avail. Now I'm happy and I will post all my future pics this way. 

I just don't need a high res image linked in the thumbnail.


----------



## tlarkin

Bodaggit23 said:


> In a way yes. It does kill the forum when people post huge pics and I wanted
> to learn how to post Thumbnails, to no avail. Now I'm happy and I will post all my future pics this way.
> 
> I just don't need a high res image linked in the thumbnail.



Well just get everyone to host their pics on photobucket and you will have everyone making the forum look a lot nicer and clean.


----------



## EGamerHDK

I don't want this forum to be clean. I want you to have to side scroll for all eternity to see my enormously huge windows 7 in classic mode.


----------



## tlarkin

EGamerHDK said:


> I don't want this forum to be clean. I want you to have to side scroll for all eternity to see my enormously huge windows 7 in classic mode.



I can probably have you banned, watch it bub:gun::angry:


----------



## Bodaggit23

EGamerHDK said:


> I don't want this forum to be clean. I want you to have to side scroll for all eternity to see my enormously huge windows 7 in classic mode.


----------



## Irishwhistle

teh netbook... haven't used my desktop in months. hopefully 1024 isn't too big for tlarkin.


----------



## tlarkin

Irishwhistle said:


> teh netbook... haven't used my desktop in months. hopefully 1024 isn't too big for tlarkin.



that is way too big....no just kidding you missed my judo chop this time.  Well, once I invent a way to judo chop people over standard TCP/IP


----------



## Irishwhistle

tlarkin said:


> that is way too big....no just kidding you missed my judo chop this time.  Well, once I invent a way to judo chop people over standard TCP/IP



well good luck with the judo chop thing.


----------



## tlarkin

Irishwhistle said:


> well good luck with the judo chop thing.



Once I invent it, I will have beaten the Internet.


----------



## dubesinhower

my windows 7 desktop after tinkering with samurize for 2 days.


----------



## tlarkin

dubesinhower said:


> my windows 7 desktop after tinkering with samurize for 2 days.



What theme are you using to get that dock and quick launch bar at the bottom?

I was using star dock on my Vista box but I think it eats up a bit too much resources for it just being a dock.

I hate short cuts on my desktop, and am all about quick launch and docks that auto hide.


----------



## dubesinhower

the dock is object dock (stardock) with my own custom skin to match samurize. and the quick launch bar is just windows 7 superbar.


----------



## tlarkin

dubesinhower said:


> the dock is object dock (stardock) with my own custom skin to match samurize. and the quick launch bar is just windows 7 superbar.



Eh I had stardock maybe I will give it another try...how did you make the custom skin?  Photoshop, or did you just edit a pref file?


----------



## dubesinhower

tlarkin said:


> Eh I had stardock maybe I will give it another try...how did you make the custom skin?  Photoshop, or did you just edit a pref file?



i just took one of the skins that had a similar shape to one i wanted, copied the skin folder, renamed it, and edited the images in photoshop. theres some config stuff you can fiddle with in each skin folder.


----------



## Shane




----------



## SFR

Last year I decided my desktop should reflect my most recent purchase 






(California is already outlawing most type of magazines you can buy...)

Pictures were from www.beretta90two.com


----------



## ilya124

SFR said:


> Last year I decided my desktop should reflect my most recent purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (California is already outlawing most type of magazines you can buy...)
> 
> Pictures were from www.beretta90two.com



ooooooooooooo, thats niceeeeee.


----------



## tlarkin

SFR said:


> Last year I decided my desktop should reflect my most recent purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (California is already outlawing most type of magazines you can buy...)
> 
> Pictures were from www.beretta90two.com



Glad I live in the midwest and glad I got that 30 round mag for my AK47.  15 round mags for my 9mm.


----------



## Shane

tlarkin said:


> Glad I live in the midwest and glad I got that 30 round mag for my AK47.  15 round mags for my 9mm.



You planning a bank job or something?


----------



## ilya124

Nevakonaza said:


> You planning a bank job or something?



lolz


----------



## Aloush

I love my wallpaper


----------



## tlarkin

Nevakonaza said:


> You planning a bank job or something?



Nope, planning for the zombies man, the zombies...


----------



## AlienMenace

*My Desktop*

This is what my desktop looks like.View attachment 3262
This is Omaha, Nebraska: USA


----------



## Shane

How you like XP x64? 

I still get the itch sometimes to go back to xp


----------



## Fatback

By fatback at 2009-08-25

I added Object dock and got me a new background It looks awesome now. All I got to do now is find something that can replace my Vista Sidebar. Anybody know of another dock like rocket dock or object dock I still have a lot more Icons I could add but the more I add the smaller it gets and I already can't see .


----------



## Vizy

Fatback said:


> By fatback at 2009-08-25
> 
> I added Object dock and got me a new background It looks awesome now. All I got to do now is find something that can replace my Vista Sidebar. Anybody know of another dock like rocket dock or object dock I still have a lot more Icons I could add but the more I add the smaller it gets and I already can't see .



you can't see those icons???

If you spring (hehe) for object dock plus you would be able to have multiple docks.


----------



## bomberboysk

SFR said:


> Last year I decided my desktop should reflect my most recent purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (California is already outlawing most type of magazines you can buy...)
> 
> Pictures were from www.beretta90two.com


Nice, im more of a s&w fan myself but berettas are nice. Whats it chambered in?


----------



## Fatback

Vizy said:


> you can't see those icons???
> 
> If you spring (hehe) for object dock plus you would be able to have multiple docks.



Yes and no I can see them with my glasses on but I hate wearing my glasses .

I rather spend my $20 on a game then pay for a dock although it would be cool to have 10 of them up but I would probably have to upgrade my RAM for that. Oh well I guess this will just have to do I always have the start menu. I tried dell dock and apparently I don't have dell hardware who knew.


----------



## tlarkin

Please scale your desktop shots, it makes the forum look like crap


----------



## Fatback

tlarkin said:


> Please scale your desktop shots, it makes the forum look like crap



What size would you like is 1024x768 OK or would you like something like a thumbnail.


----------



## mep916

tlarkin said:


> Please scale your desktop shots, it makes the forum look like crap



deleted that obnoxious one


----------



## Fatback

Got me a new background looks awesome


----------



## tlarkin

The size doesn't matter but the thumbnails are the best.  Sorry, not trying to act like a forum nazi but I like to see any cool desktop pics and maybe google search them for my own machines.  However, when I see one that is completely over sized I just want to close this thread and keep reading.

I already found kind of a bad situation where I posted a link to a 50 meg PNG file from the hubble telescope that was 4000 x 3000 pixels, and it actually posted it.  I ended up deleting the post because once I posted it I could not even browse the thread.  It does in fact kill the performance.

Overall, though, it is just me being anal.  Not trying to act like I run the place or be a jerk so sorry if I came off that way.


----------



## Fatback

tlarkin said:


> The size doesn't matter but the thumbnails are the best.  Sorry, not trying to act like a forum nazi but I like to see any cool desktop pics and maybe google search them for my own machines.  However, when I see one that is completely over sized I just want to close this thread and keep reading.
> 
> I already found kind of a bad situation where I posted a link to a 50 meg PNG file from the hubble telescope that was 4000 x 3000 pixels, and it actually posted it.  I ended up deleting the post because once I posted it I could not even browse the thread.  It does in fact kill the performance.
> 
> Overall, though, it is just me being anal.  Not trying to act like I run the place or be a jerk so sorry if I came off that way.



No your right it makes the forum look nicer and it will be a little quicker when loading. I think everybody should start using the thumbnails or at least a small res like 800x400 or something like that. Just enough for us to see it it doesn't need to be huge.


----------



## TourJ

Vizy said:


> you can't see those icons???
> 
> If you spring (hehe) for object dock plus you would be able to have multiple docks.



Where'd you get your cpu usage and such widgets?


----------



## Fatback

TourJ said:


> Where'd you get your cpu usage and such widgets?



http://vista.gallery.microsoft.com/vista/SideBar.aspx?mkt=en-us

They pretty much have anything you need if you won't the names of the ones I have then let me know.


----------



## ChanceXx

Can you say Windows 7?


----------



## PabloTeK

Snow Leopard


----------



## Shane

PabloTeK said:


> Snow Leopard



ohhh nice!!!!!


----------



## Bodaggit23

Very unique wallpaper...


----------



## Fatback

Got me a new wallpaper and changed my res to 1280x1024 but reduced to 1024x768 for this.





By fatback at 2009-08-29


----------



## Bodaggit23

You have enough stuff running there Fatback?


----------



## Fatback

Bodaggit23 said:


> You have enough stuff running there Fatback?



lol yea I guess I might have to do some cleaning out soon


----------



## ShelbyDD5




----------



## PabloTeK

Bodaggit23 said:


> Very unique wallpaper...



It's actually a new one they stuck in Snow Leopard. Small changes to it but nothing big. Going to stick my other one on here now


----------



## Bodaggit23

PabloTeK said:


> It's actually a new one they stuck in Snow Leopard. Small changes to it but nothing big.



That wallpaper is exactly the same as the default Leopard wallpaper.

Anyway, it looks very nice.


----------



## Jamesreeves_2007

heres my cool dekstop


----------



## Shane

Heres my very Orangy desktop


----------



## G25r8cer

Havent posted here in a while so here it is


----------



## Shane

Very nice,How are you finding windows 7?


----------



## showtime

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice,How are you finding windows 7?



I use Windows 7 also and I can tell you that its awesome. I just got a new laptop and I installed Win XP on it. After a few days I installed Win 7 just to check it out and play around with it a bit and I havent gone back to Win XP ever since. Its that good. Havent had any problems with it and this isnt even the retail version.


----------



## G25r8cer

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice,How are you finding windows 7?



I find Win 7 to be Great. Way better than Vista was thats for sure. Win 7 is way better performance wise. The only real gripe I have with 7 is the fact that it sorts all my files and wont let "me" sort them.


----------



## Fatback

Got me a new wallpaper


----------



## PcVent.com




----------



## pelon

heres mine:


----------



## zainuintel

all my programs are trial 

and you cant see a sceenshot


----------



## Fatback

pelon said:


> heres mine:



That picture almost looks awesome expect for that moldy stuff on the ceiling beside the shark. Photoshop that bad boy and clean it up and it will make a really nice wallpaper.


----------



## voyagerfan99

zainuintel said:


> all my programs are trial
> 
> and you cant see a sceenshot



Then why did you post here? That's the point of this thread.

Anyway, I finally changed my wallpaper, just for this thread


----------



## patrickv

phew, nice shots everyone, haven't posted here in ages so here's mine


----------



## Rambo




----------



## NBrown

Here Is Mine


----------



## voyagerfan99

I didn't like that forest pic I had earlier so I changed it.


----------



## Shane

@ PatrickV.....your still sticking by Xp i see.....good chap! Long live XP


----------



## sup2jzgte




----------



## Rambo

sup2jzgte - niiiiiice... Any chance you could upload the wallpaper?  lol...


----------



## ShadyGirl420

boring i know


----------



## sup2jzgte

Here ya go rambo


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> @ PatrickV.....your still sticking by Xp i see.....good chap! Long live XP



ah yes. All of my office workstation is also XP. don't see Vista anytime soon !!


----------



## Rambo

sup2jzgte said:


> Here ya go rambo



Lol... it was a joke, but thanks anyway.


----------



## porlean

how do u guys get the big images up. i have a nice picture of my desktop but the forum wont let me upload the picture. it says the it exceeds the maximum size.

but the images i see on here has to be bigger than the ones im trying to put up


----------



## Fatback

porlean said:


> how do u guys get the big images up. i have a nice picture of my desktop but the forum wont let me upload the picture. it says the it exceeds the maximum size.
> 
> but the images i see on here has to be bigger than the ones im trying to put up



use imageshack to upload your screenshot make sure you choose to resize it to 1024x768. Then use the forum img link and post your screenshot.


----------



## porlean

Here' my Deasktop. Thank you Fatback that really help didnt know you can do that with imageshack, thanks also for telling me to resize it, wouldnt of it to be a the original would probably take up the whole forum page


----------



## Intel_man

patrickv said:


> ah yes. All of my office workstation is also xp. Don't see vista anytime soon !!



xp ftw.


----------



## Shane




----------



## vroom_skies

Here's what I'm running:


----------



## Fatback

Here is mine again got a new wallpaper and moved my docks around and changed the skins.


----------



## BlakJak009




----------



## jjpdiago91

Really cool desktops...


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Shane

Very nice Sir Rambo


----------



## PabloTeK

Where is that dock skin from Rambo? It looks rather tasty


----------



## Rambo

It's called "3D Border Dock". Search Google, you should be able to find it. You can then use CandyBar or just replace the system files to install it. Up to you.


----------



## ScOuT

Simple and I made it myself. I used the eVGA picture and added and Nvidia logo. I actually made the Nvidia logo myself. Don't flame me for using copyrighted stuff...I am just trying to learn how to edit pictures is all That actually took me like an hour. Never done anything like it before.


----------



## PabloTeK

Using that dock Rambo has  Thanks mate!


----------



## ScOuT

^ that looks sharp...after using a dock...I could never go back normal desktop style icons again. 

I might give it a try also 

What is the icon selection like for that dock you are running?


----------



## PabloTeK

Whatever the app provides Scout, it's OS X


----------



## ScOuT

PabloTeK said:


> Whatever the app provides Scout, it's OS X



I noticed that on both your shots. Looks nice...very clean


----------



## PabloTeK

ScOuT said:


> I noticed that on both your shots. Looks nice...very clean



That's because I and probably Rambo have OCD for mess on OSX, it just looks like a Windows desktop when it's covered in icons! Your background looks nice, especially with that Dock!


----------



## ScOuT

PabloTeK said:


> Your background looks nice, especially with that Dock!



Thanks

Like I said...I want to start doing some real photo editing work. I am using Gimp right now just to get the feel for it. The Household Commander has given me permission to buy a new camera...Nikon 5000D. I really want to start taking some nice pictures and doing a lot of editing. I did a couple real nice shots of the kids and worked them up in Gimp...the House Commander was really impressed when I printed them and framed them.


----------



## Rambo

PabloTeK said:


> Whatever the app provides Scout, it's OS X



You're using the crappy default running app icon indicators still...


----------



## speedyink

Desktop:






Laptop:






Netbook:


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## tlarkin

oh man, users like bootup drive me freaking bonkers when I work on their computers.  It makes it impossible for me to find stuff. I always drag all those icons and toss them on a folder on the desktop and call it "stuff."  

Speedy, 

Those your puppies?


----------



## ScOuT

tlarkin said:


> oh man, users like bootup drive me freaking bonkers when I work on their computers.  It makes it impossible for me to find stuff. I always drag all those icons and toss them on a folder on the desktop and call it "stuff."
> 
> Speedy,
> 
> Those your puppies?



I think I would go insane with a desktop that looked like that


----------



## WeatherMan

LOL 

That's not my desktop  

It's my step-bro's I've been on his computer for a bit (he was here for the weekend as we were LANing) thats how his desktop was when I first logged on, thought it was a treasure so saved it to the network 

I'll post mine in a bit once I've cleaned it up a bit


----------



## tlarkin

ScOuT said:


> I think I would go insane with a desktop that looked like that



Oh man I cringe when I see stuff like that.  Luckily, out of muscle reflex I just select everything and toss it in a folder, then tell them that those icons eat up resources and take a bit away from a computer's performance.


----------



## WeatherMan

I also do this. 

If I have a computer to sort out an there's a few more icons that I'd expect (even say 5) or just mesilly placed like above. I'll stick them all in a folder called shortcuts. So it looks neat and they're out of mind.

The guy'll come back and be like, Um dude where are all of my icons? What did you do to my computer?.....

I usually simply say it'll increase your startup time


----------



## speedyink

tlarkin said:


> Those your puppies?



The bottom left one was mine, until he got run over.


----------



## tlarkin

speedyink said:


> The bottom left one was mine, until he got run over.



Dude that sucks.  I love dogs and will own one once I get out of my apartment and buy a house.  I just can't justify keeping a dog in an apartment, I would feel too bad for the dog.


----------



## BEARCATJER

MY CURRENT SYSTEM SPECS
AMD Athlon 64 x2 dual core processor..6000+AM2
asus m2n-mx SE Plus motherboard
4gb ddr-2 800mh pc6400 ram
320gb sata2 7200rpm h.d..16mb cache
WIN XP HOME W SP3 OS..32 BIT
22x DVD-RW DUAL LAYER W/LIGHTSCRIBE
NVIDIA GE-FORCE 6100 VIDEO(ON BOARD)
6 CHANNEL DIGITAL SOUND(ON BOARD)
450WATT POWER SUPPLY
SAMSUNG SYNCMASTER 22 INCH MONITOR 

I am a new member and i dont know if i am doing this correctly,but i have listed above the specs of a custom desktop i bought about a year ago from a small company which builds them. Prior to buying this unit i had a Dell Inspiron 8600 laptop which i used as my desktop hooked to  my Samsung monitor and an external mouse and keyboard. I decided to upgrade because the Laptop was 4 years old and i wanted a pc that would work faster, have more HD CAPACITY AND MEMORY.

In general i have been very disappointed with the performance of this pc. It is not as fast as the laptop i had, or at least it does not "process" as quickly as the laptop did.If anything I have installed more programs, "stuff" etc on this new pc than i had on the laptop so i cant understand why it is so slow. 
I am not a computer technician,but I have generally been able to repair any computer i owned over the past 10 years since I retired. I am very sensitive to keeping my computer "clean", keeping it updated and using a variety of free diagnostics and utilities which are available to prevent viruses, spam, malware etc etc.

The tech support dept of the place where i bought the computer has recently advised me that the main reason I could be seeing this pc not operate as speedily as i was used to with prior pcs is because i hav Win XP..32 bit OS in it instead of Vista which is what the level of tech specs it has should be using. When i bought the pc i specifically decided to use XP in it instead of Vista because i have heard generally negative comments about Vista since it was introduced. The folks who built the pc did not at that time try to convince me to upgrade to Vista , or i would have done so. Now with Windows Seven soon to be released I am trying to figure out two things.
A. Is my having XP as my OS the real reason my pc is so slow compared to what i expected? 
B. If so should I buy the Vista Home OS...64 bit...now or wait till Win Seven comes out and just buy it instead?

i only use my pc for email, surfing, music, photos , ebay etc. I am not a gamer...just a normal albeit heavy user of a computer. 

i hope this is the area of this site where some of the folks who are real computer expert s will give me some feedback, thoughts and suggestions for what i should do at this point. Any and all help will be very welcome. Thanks!


----------



## artimese

Heres mine, fully custom with the skin  

http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/5246/desktopj.jpg

And yes i know, its empty, i just reformated a few days ago... i r hate worms >.<


----------



## patrickv

so here's mine


----------



## speedyink

tlarkin said:


> Dude that sucks.  I love dogs and will own one once I get out of my apartment and buy a house.  I just can't justify keeping a dog in an apartment, I would feel too bad for the dog.



Yeppers.  Yeah, not a good idea to get a dog in an apartment.  They need room to run around.  Once I find a more permanent place to live i'm gonna get another rottweiler.  I loved that dog to bits, they're awesome dogs.


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## ScOuT

Simple and effective...


----------



## MangoTangoFox




----------



## tlarkin

Irish - is that an OS X skin for windows?

Scout - clean and tidy, me likes


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm actually running Vista now  (30-day trial of Vista ultimate cause I don't have a key)
I got sick of XP causing me too many problems.
Windows 7 will be slapped on here as soon as I get it (which will be as soon as it's released I hope)


----------



## linkin

Here's mine until I do a rebuild


----------



## G25r8cer

ScOuT said:


> Simple and effective...



Just the way I like mine


----------



## Tardious

Heres mine, Nothing special, Dual screen win7 ultimate from MSDN  






Just clean and simple. all programs on startmenu for quick access.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Tardious said:


> Heres mine, Nothing special, Dual screen win7 ultimate from MSDN



Oh dear. 

TLarkin will unleash his wrath upon you for posting such a mega res pic.


----------



## Fatback

Bodaggit23 said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> TLarkin will unleash his wrath upon you for posting such a mega res pic.



Haha


----------



## ScOuT

I threw a pic of my desktop up the other day...this shot is my lappy


----------



## Ben

Figured it was necessary to post today--Just got my 24" monitor.

Am I trying to imitate OSX? No...this is just the most efficient way for me to have my desktop:


----------



## Dice2121

Here's my desktop.

It's a bit crowded but i still like the picture.


----------



## tlarkin

Dice2121 said:


> Here's my desktop.
> 
> It's a bit crowded but i still like the picture.



Clean that desktop up, it actually takes up resources


----------



## Dice2121

Really? Alright I'll get rid of some icons then.


----------



## aviation_man

tlarkin said:


> Clean that desktop up, it actually takes up resources



lol. What would your mother say if she caught you with your desktop like that young man!


----------



## Fatback




----------



## tlarkin

Dice2121 said:


> Really? Alright I'll get rid of some icons then.



Yes, Open GL must draw and render all those icons individually which of course takes up memory and small amounts of CPU cycles.

A good test would be to run 3Dmark with those icons, then clean it up and run it again and see if it raises your score a few hundred points.


----------



## Fatback

My ubuntu desktop


----------



## redsoxguy676

Just got a new computer and a new monitor. Figured I could post mine up here too!
Picture is from a Rush concert I went to last summer.


----------



## ScOuT

I change my wallpaper about every week...new shot of the lappy


----------



## aviation_man

Nice and clean - the way I like it.  I've actually developed a phobia over having too many windows open at one time, so I use the minimize button a lot  
By the way, my res is 1680x1050


----------



## Ben

Finally found a dock that I like and isn't fake when it comes to reflecting icons.


----------



## rharding91

Ben said:


> Finally found a dock that I like and isn't fake when it comes to reflecting icons.



What OS are you running to get that bar at the top? Is it just XP with a custom theme? Also what dock is that?


----------



## Bodaggit23

rharding91 said:


> What OS are you running to get that bar at the top? Is it just XP with a custom theme? Also what dock is that?



Yes, it's Windows. You can move the Taskbar to the sides or the top.
Just right click on the taskbar and uncheck the "Lock Taskbar" box.

Then you can just drag it where you want.

I can't say what theme that is or which dock though.


----------



## rharding91

Bodaggit23 said:


> Yes, it's Windows. You can move the Taskbar to the sides or the top.
> Just right click on the taskbar and uncheck the "Lock Taskbar" box.
> 
> Then you can just drag it where you want.
> 
> I can't say what theme that is or which dock though.



Ya I knew I could move it but his start button is dope, I just hide my bar because it feels bulky and that it takes up to much room, but if I had his bar Id be happy. *envy*


----------



## aviation_man

rharding91 said:


> Ya I knew I could move it but his start button is dope, I just hide my bar because it feels bulky and that it takes up to much room, but if I had his bar Id be happy. *envy*



Have you searched around for some themes? There are quite a lot, you just have to look in the right place for them


----------



## rharding91

aviation_man said:


> Have you searched around for some themes? There are quite a lot, you just have to look in the right place for them



I looked around but most places require downloading there so and so "magic software" if you could recommend any websites or software I would highly appreciate it.

I would also definitely post pics so you can all feel important for helping making my desktop beautiful :]


----------



## Ben

rharding91 said:


> Ya I knew I could move it but his start button is dope, I just hide my bar because it feels bulky and that it takes up to much room, but if I had his bar Id be happy. *envy*



First off you'll need to download Ux Theme Patcher 1.3 which will only have to install once, and it works forever. This enables any Visual Styles to be installed whenever you download them.

I am currently using the Glitch VS Visual Style over at deviantART.

As for my dock--that's available for download at aqua-soft.org.

You can find themes for that dock on deviantART as well.

Enjoy.


----------



## Kornowski

Just got Windows 7 64bit installed, have to say, I'm loving it so far. It's much nicer and so much faster than Vista. 





Gotta love Winter, too!


----------



## rharding91

Still getting used to the new theme and the new dock but I like it.


----------



## ThatGuy16

found me a new walpaper


----------



## Shane

Do you happen to have that wall in 1680x1050?


----------



## ThatGuy16

2560x1600 

I hope photobucket didn't reduce quality.


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> 2560x1600
> 
> I hope photobucket didn't reduce quality.



oh nice! 

Thanks  :good:


----------



## Fatback

ThatGuy16 said:


> 2560x1600
> 
> I hope photobucket didn't reduce quality.



I'm going to steal that from you to nice find.


----------



## connersdad19

ThatGuy16 said:


> 2560x1600
> 
> I hope photobucket didn't reduce quality.



thanks.


----------



## aviation_man

Kornowski said:


> Just got Windows 7 64bit installed, have to say, I'm loving it so far. It's much nicer and so much faster than Vista.
> snip
> 
> Gotta love Winter, too!
> snip



I hate it that the sticky notes have their own icon in the task bar  
:O time to OC for the winter! lol


----------



## Kornowski

aviation_man said:


> I hate it that the sticky notes have their own icon in the task bar
> :O time to OC for the winter! lol



I know, me too actually. I don't get why they didn't include it as a gadget like it was in Vista.

Haha, totally!


----------



## JCP21

Some really nice desktops may have to steal some of these pictures


----------



## G25r8cer

Night Time


----------



## Enjoi




----------



## ScOuT

Shot of the lappy


----------



## Ethan3.14159

With Windows 7 Ultimate installed


----------



## G25r8cer

Finally starting to use Sidebar again


----------



## voyagerfan99

my girlfriend is my wallpaper


----------



## Fatback

voyagerfan99 said:


> my girlfriend is my wallpaper



lol at the shutdown button on her forehead, if it was only true


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fatback said:


> lol at the shutdown button on her forehead, if it was only true



haha I don't have an issue with her shutting down. She does it on her own


----------



## Fatback

voyagerfan99 said:


> haha I don't have an issue with her shutting down. She does it on her own



lol you got one of the good ones


----------



## Shane

My latest:






dunno why,but i manualy resise my pic to 1024x768..then when i uploaded to photobucked it got resised again to 160x100 wtf?


----------



## softe

Here is my desktop, woohoooo


----------



## drdallon

heres mine








Its really cluttered right now, gotta do some cleanup


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

I did some serious clutter control before taking the pic *


----------



## eggyhustles




----------



## Aastii




----------



## Fatback




----------



## Bodaggit23

Very nice everyone.

I LOVE Zooey!


----------



## Shane

Nice shots all,I especialy like drdallons shot,Good old Xp,Best os ever!


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ No matter how much I love win7 I still find myself frequently playing around with XP in VirtualBox


----------



## Shane

g25racer said:


> ^^ No matter how much I love win7 I still find myself frequently playing around with XP in VirtualBox



Yup same here...its the best and always will be! 

I think we should write to Microshat and ask them to do a Windows Xp Version 2 which has DX11 

If only!


----------



## G25r8cer

Nevakonaza said:


> Yup same here...its the best and always will be!
> 
> I think we should write to Microshat and ask them to do a Windows Xp Version 2 which has DX11
> 
> If only!



LMFAO 

Now that a good idea Nev


----------



## Aastii

g25racer said:


> ^^ No matter how much I love win7 I still find myself frequently playing around with XP in VirtualBox



I am happy to have left XP faaaaaar behind, in with the new and for once, thankfully, the new is better (imo). Why do you still use XP can I ask, I mean, tehre is just about 0 to gain isn't there


----------



## Irishwhistle

no icons!


----------



## Renegade5589




----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Irishwhistle said:


> no icons!



Lol, niiice.


----------



## G25r8cer

Aastii said:


> I am happy to have left XP faaaaaar behind, in with the new and for once, thankfully, the new is better (imo). Why do you still use XP can I ask, I mean, tehre is just about 0 to gain isn't there



I dont use XP as my host OS I just use it in a Virtual Machine to mess around with it. Also some apps I use still dont have Vista/Win 7 support so thats when the Virtual Machines come in handy.


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> I am happy to have left XP faaaaaar behind, in with the new and for once, thankfully, the new is better (imo). Why do you still use XP can I ask, I mean, tehre is just about 0 to gain isn't there



I still miss Xp,It just worked!


----------



## Kornowski

eggyhustles said:


>



Damn, I recognize her, what's her name? She's hawt as!


----------



## Bodaggit23

Kornowski said:


> Damn, I recognize her, what's her name? She's hawt as!



Zooey Deschanel

If you ever see "Yes Man" you will fall in love with her.


----------



## Kornowski

Bodaggit23 said:


> Zooey Deschanel
> 
> If you ever see "Yes Man" you will fall in love with her.



I've seen that film, you're right. She's cute, Eh.


----------



## OvenMaster

I can't resist this worse-than-ancient desktop of mine:


----------



## eggyhustles




----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Shane

Looks great danny,

Enjoying 7 so far?


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks great danny,
> 
> Enjoying 7 so far?



Yeah, man! It's great, you remember I was having that constant BSOD problem for like months? Well, since I installed W7... Nothing 

How you liking it?


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, man! It's great, you remember I was having that constant BSOD problem for like months? Well, since I installed W7... Nothing
> 
> How you liking it?



Ye i remember that bsod problem you had...I wonder what the problem was?obviusly something Vista didnt like.

Im liking it so far,not realy a big fan of the new taskbar though..ive got it set back to look like Vistas


----------



## FATALiiTYz

Heres mine


http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/7194/mydesktopao.jpg


----------



## Goose

What I'm working on now:


----------



## ScOuT

Looks nice I wanna try Windows 7 soo bad

Iron Maiden FTW!


----------



## tlarkin

ScOuT said:


> Looks nice I wanna try Windows 7 soo bad
> 
> Iron Maiden FTW!



Iron Maiden FTW Agreed!!!!

Hey man, you should check out this Swedish rock band called The Hellacopters since you are over in Europe.  They are getting old and will probably never ever do a US tour again.  Last time they came to the USA I was 19 years old and they played a 21 and over club so I couldn't go.

You should go see them live, video tape it for me and then post it on youtube so I can vicariously live through your experience!

They sort of sound like a modern MC5.


----------



## Kornowski

Megadeth FTW!


----------



## ScOuT

What...these guys? FTW! God I love heavy metal

http://www.hellacopters.com/

They don't have any future show dates posted...they just had some shows around my house in August. Zurich, Hamburg, München are all like 5 hours away in different directions. 

Dude...Wiesbaden is about an hour away from me. Go past there all the time. Watch the show dates and places, next tour I have a fold out couch for you to crash on. My wife makes a great breakfast

Kinda getting off topic


----------



## tlarkin

That is them, they are an awesome rock n roll band.  I wish I had the funds to go to Europe, and the time, I would definitely go see them.


----------



## patrickv

I do not have a desktop :S


----------



## Bodaggit23

patrickv said:


> I do not have a desktop :S



Every OS has a home screen or desktop of some kind.

Post your Wallpaper instead>


----------



## voyagerfan99

Here's mine (Desktop)


----------



## G25r8cer

voyagerfan99 said:


> Here's mine (Desktop)



Geeze thats a messy desktop

Then again im a freak when it comes to cleanliness


----------



## voyagerfan99

g25racer said:


> Geeze thats a messy desktop
> 
> Then again im a freak when it comes to cleanliness



Yeah. Only messy cause it's not yours and you don't know where everything is


----------



## tlarkin

Bodaggit23 said:


> Every OS has a home screen or desktop of some kind.
> 
> Post your Wallpaper instead>



Not unless he is running a head less system and using a command line browser like Lynx to surf computerforum.com


----------



## G25r8cer

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah. Only messy cause it's not yours and you don't know where everything is



LOL True


----------



## Bodaggit23

tlarkin said:


> Not unless he is running a head less system and using a command line browser like Lynx to surf computerforum.com



Sounds like fun.


----------



## ScOuT

I was pulling some wallpapers from Evga forums this morning.


----------



## FairDoos

Ooft i love wallpapers like that Scout


----------



## susik89

ScOuT said:


> I was pulling some wallpapers from Evga forums this morning.



Why would u want that wallpaper? It's scary :<


----------



## patrickv

Bodaggit23 said:


> Every OS has a home screen or desktop of some kind.
> 
> Post your Wallpaper instead>



lol man I was only joking..


----------



## jsmart7

Mine is not that boring. it has a good config. A 160 GB Harddrive, 1 GB RAM, and Intel P4 processor, 52x DVD R/W, LCD monitor, and it is running pretty well.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jsmart7 said:


> Mine is not that boring. it has a good config. A 160 GB Harddrive, 1 GB RAM, and Intel P4 processor, 52x DVD R/W, LCD monitor, and it is running pretty well.



Not what this thread is about.


----------



## ilya124




----------



## Sprawla




----------



## voyagerfan99

^haha that's funny


----------



## susik89

Sprawla said:


> View attachment 3406



Would u have that wallpaper in 1680x1050 ?


----------



## starlitjoker

*Post a Picture of Your Desktop! Join The Fun!*

EVERYONE!
post a picture of your desktop and lets get some sharing going! yay join the fun 

it breaks because i have dual monitors the one on the right is for gaming
monitor left: 1280X1024 21 inch i think
monitor right: 1360X768 720P 37 inch TV 
so different resolutions accounts for break and yes im investing in two new 24 inch monitors when i buy another 9800GTX+ OC to run dual sli


----------



## linkin

lol. pedobear


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## ShelbyDD5




----------



## ScOuT

Nice picture...I like the cover of the game. Hide your task bar...looks cooler not there


----------



## ShelbyDD5

ScOuT said:


> Nice picture...I like the cover of the game. Hide your task bar...looks cooler not there



I hide the task bar once but I open and close a lot of tabs and just isn't fast enough.


----------



## tlarkin

desktop madness!!!


----------



## ScOuT

Wow...I almost fell off my chair trying to focus on it. I am leaving my office for a few minutes.


----------



## tlarkin

ScOuT said:


> Wow...I almost fell off my chair trying to focus on it. I am leaving my office for a few minutes.



HA!  This is one of my desktops at work that I just recently added logmein client on it so I could work from home.  I had to test it out, so I controlled the desktop, from the desktop and it created a worm hole.

I was not brave enough to jump in the worm hole though, not sure if I am ready for time travel.

When it did that I figured, why not snap a screen shot?


----------



## Shane

Here is my latest Desktop.







Il post my laptops later.


----------



## Matthew1990

http://www.modernwarfare247.com/popular-media/wallpapers


----------



## Matthew1990




----------



## Aloush

here is mine guys
it will be changing soon though


----------



## speedyink

tlarkin said:


> desktop madness!!!



Lmao, thats cool.  It reminds me of my desktop I had on my laptop a couple years back:


----------



## Bodaggit23

Aloush said:


> here is mine guys
> it will be changing soon though



Interesting pics you have in the lower right hand corner.


----------



## lubo4444

bodaggit23 said:


> interesting pics you have in the lower right hand corner. :d



+1. hahaha


----------



## bigrich0086

Heres my Main Monitors desktop


----------



## Fatback

bodaggit23 said:


> interesting pics you have in the lower right hand corner. :d



rofl


----------



## Shane




----------



## ShelbyDD5

New & Improved Desktop!





Shelby,


----------



## Shane

Hmm Nice lady...i mean desktop


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> Hmm Nice lady...i mean desktop



I didn't even known there was a desktop there until you said something


----------



## Aloush

Bodaggit23 said:


> Interesting pics you have in the lower right hand corner.



Well you see i can explain that


----------



## ShelbyDD5

Fatback said:


> I didn't even known there was a desktop there until you said something



I have about 300 more photos of her in Soap!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bodaggit23 said:


> Interesting pics you have in the lower right hand corner.



Haha I recognized the Emma Watson pic right away


----------



## aviation_man

Nevakonaza said:


>



That's vista right.....?


----------



## ScOuT

My wife's new desktop...getting it all set up for her. She is as crazy about cats as I am computers.






Pink Firefox...YUK!


----------



## Shane

aviation_man said:


> That's vista right.....?



Nope its 7 Home premium X64....i just set the bar at the bottom to be like Vistas as im not a fan of 7s.


----------



## Bodaggit23

aviation_man said:


> That's vista right.....?



Just look for the "Show Desktop" button on the far lower right side.
Also, the notification Flag is unique to Win 7 also. :good:


----------



## Shane

My latest


----------



## FairDoos

I'm a PC and i use Window's 7.


----------



## awildgoose

FairDoos said:


> I'm a PC and i use Window's 7.



That is a very nice desktop. What's it from?

This is mine, well one of my desktops. In windows 7 you can have your desktop change, so this is like one of 7 Huey pictures


----------



## The Chad

Nice wallpaper FairDoos, do you have a link to it?


----------



## tlarkin

I think that is from that game Prototype, since the company that mutated the main character was called Genetech.  That is probably concept art for the game.

Goose-

You need to clean that desktop up man, too many shortcuts!!!!!


----------



## awildgoose

tlarkin said:


> I think that is from that game Prototype, since the company that mutated the main character was called Genetech.  That is probably concept art for the game.
> 
> *Goose-
> 
> You need to clean that desktop up man, too many shortcuts!!!!!*



I have since then, I sometimes put stuff on my desktop for quick access, but I have probably taken away 1/4 of the stuff that was there when I took that screenshot


----------



## Fatback

awildgoose said:


> I have since then, I sometimes put stuff on my desktop for quick access, but I have probably taken away 1/4 of the stuff that was there when I took that screenshot



You had 40 there 1/4 of 40 is 30 so you still have 30 icons. Still way to many

Here is mine hasn't really changed a whole lot.


----------



## awildgoose

Fatback said:


> You had 40 there 1/4 of 40 is 30 so you still have 30 icons. Still way to many
> 
> Here is mine hasn't really changed a whole lot.



You have 32 icons....
What is that off anyway?


----------



## Fatback

awildgoose said:


> You have 32 icons....
> What is that off anyway?



I know, and mine is on a dock which is even worse then regular icons 

I'm not sure what the wallpaper is from this is the original 

 but I photoshoped it as you can see.


----------



## Dragonguy

I'm on the family computer till I get mine finished. so not everything there is mine.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

tlarkin said:


> I think that is from that game Prototype, since the company that mutated the main character was called Genetech.  That is probably concept art for the game.
> 
> Goose-
> 
> You need to clean that desktop up man, too many shortcuts!!!!!



If you think thats too many shortcuts then what would you say for my desktop?My desktop on my laptop has more then 50 icons on it plus about 25 icons in the Windows taskbar system tray xDxDxD


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

FairDoos said:


> I'm a PC and i use Window's 7.



Very nice desktop.


----------



## Ethan3.14159




----------



## Shane




----------



## Shane

And what i hope to be my htpc....its an older amd machine,but might aswell put it to god use


----------



## FATALiiTYz

Do you have Linux 9.10 Nevakonaza?


----------



## Shane

Yup


----------



## BikerTrash

I change wallpapers a lot, this is my current one.


----------



## Hyde01

^ yea I do the same. Changing my wallpaper makes my computer somehow feel new again 
current one:


----------



## Rawlaw

Always gives me a laugh

http://www.forumsextreme.com/images/fSW_JointheDarkside.jpg


----------



## Respital

Rawlaw said:


> Always gives me a laugh
> 
> http://www.forumsextreme.com/images/fSW_JointheDarkside.jpg



Rofl that's been going around for a long time, i think it was originally. "Come to the dark side we have cookies." At one point someone changed it to Oreo's.


----------



## kaami448

when i try to instal a driver my computer is not given an opption if on line search


----------



## patrickv

mine...in a long while


----------



## awildgoose

Yep I do love the Chinook... oh and don't look at the clock lol


----------



## Bodaggit23

awildgoose said:


> don't look at the clock lol



Well, since you said don't, I did. 

How did you get your name to appear by the clock?

Is that the 64bit version of the RC? Build 7127...?


----------



## awildgoose

Bodaggit23 said:


> Well, since you said don't, I did.
> 
> How did you get your name to appear by the clock?
> 
> Is that the 64bit version of the RC? Build 7127...?



Fair enough.
Umm I can't remember, there was a post a while back Laznz1 posted with how to do it on Xp. It's in time settings somewhere.

Yes, yes it is.
Also with the clock comment, I meant don't look at the time lol.


----------



## ganzey

hey wildgoose, do u changer ur wallpaper every day?


----------



## Bodaggit23

awildgoose said:


> Fair enough.
> Umm I can't remember, there was a post a while back Laznz1 posted with how to do it on Xp. It's in time settings somewhere.



Ahh, you're right. It's under "Additional Clocks". You can choose a display name for additional clocks. Thanks!


----------



## awildgoose

ganzey said:


> hey wildgoose, do u changer ur wallpaper every day?



It changes every 10 minutes, Win7 for the win.



Bodaggit23 said:


> Ahh, you're right. It's under "Additional Clocks". You can choose a display name for additional clocks. Thanks!



No it's not that, I really can't remember where, but it's where you change what it says for AM or PM. So instead of just having it say AM I put it to say "Dan AM" or instead just PM "Dan PM". I should really try and find it but I can't.


----------



## ShelbyDD5

Well I just got done redoing my desktop, I moved a few things around and added a few programs.
What do you guys think?





Shelby,


----------



## Bodaggit23

awildgoose said:


> No it's not that, I really can't remember where, but it's where you change what it says for AM or PM. So instead of just having it say AM I put it to say "Dan AM" or instead just PM "Dan PM". I should really try and find it but I can't.



You're right. It's in the Regional and Language Options. 

http://www.tothepc.com/archives/trick-show-your-name-next-to-clock-in-taskbar/


----------



## awildgoose

Bodaggit23 said:


> You're right. It's in the Regional and Language Options.
> 
> http://www.tothepc.com/archives/trick-show-your-name-next-to-clock-in-taskbar/



Well I was pretty close, it's a pretty nifty thing to have in case you can't remember your name very well... just look at the clock!


----------



## G25r8cer

Shelby: Where did you get that cpu gauge? That one looks much nicer than the one I have.

Thats Win7 right?


----------



## Fatback

I think that is vista. 7 doesn't have the + and arrows thing above the gadgets bar does it?. I'm not sure though, I haven't used 7 all that much.


----------



## ShelbyDD5

G25r8cer said:


> Shelby: Where did you get that cpu gauge? That one looks much nicer than the one I have.
> 
> Thats Win7 right?



Here is the link to the CPU gadget.
http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=0b24ec2f-17a8-4d33-9067-7ced04770ce2&bt=1&pl=1

It has mixed reviews but I like it.

The operating system I am running in Windows Vista 64 bit.
- Different Wallpaper
- Sidebar W/ Gadgets
- Object Dock
- Auto Hide Taskbar

I like it all, Works great for me.

Shelby,


----------



## ShelbyDD5

Fatback said:


> I think that is vista. 7 doesn't have the + and arrows thing above the gadgets bar does it?. I'm not sure though, I haven't used 7 all that much.



Correct, Windows 7 does not have the +.

Shelby,


----------



## Bodaggit23

Windows 7 has no Sidebar at all. The Gadgets just sit like icons on your desktop.

That is a cool CPU gauge. :good:


----------



## ShelbyDD5

Bodaggit23 said:


> Windows 7 has no Sidebar at all. The Gadgets just sit like icons on your desktop.
> 
> That is a cool CPU gauge. :good:


Yes the windows sidebar has been taken out. Instead you can just have the gadgets without the sidebar on our desktop. To activate the gadgets go to the start menu, and type in gadgets. Click 'Desktop Gadgets' and you get the gadgets in a separate window, just like in Vista, and drag and drop them on to you desktop.

Updated
I put the Task Bar on the top of the screen and moved Objectdock to the bottom, Also took off a few icons.
This set-up works great for me now!
Full Size:http://i45.tinypic.com/282q3hl.jpg





Shelby,


----------



## Bodaggit23

Don't you absolutely love the Search function in Vista/Windows 7?  :good:


----------



## G25r8cer

My desktop currently


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Bodaggit23

Fatback said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I wouldn't want to see your Task Manager. :eek: :D


----------



## Fatback

Bodaggit23 said:


> I wouldn't want to see your Task Manager.



lol, yeah it's not pretty I got about 72 processes running right now and using about 1.64GB of RAM. Everything I have open is stuff I use all the time other wise I would close them.


----------



## Aloush

patrickv said:


> mine...in a long while



Do you have a link to that wallpaper?


----------



## Laquer Head




----------



## Bodaggit23

Laquer Head said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice and clean. Beautiful. :good:


----------



## Laquer Head

Bodaggit23 said:


> Nice and clean. Beautiful. :good:



Thanx man, thats how a desktop should be, especially with Win7,,so simple to just have the little cubes at the bottom for your core apps and the start menu is a click away!

nothing unecessary loading on startup!! boo-yah!

thanks for the comment!


----------



## funkysnair




----------



## memory

I am going to be upgrading to Windows 7 Pro 64bit retail when I get in the mail.


----------



## awildgoose

I must be the only one who doesn't like to have to find my stuff and just have it right there on my desktop.


----------



## vroom_skies

Two main ones I've been cycling:











Bob


----------



## Shane

Nice ....and what makes it even nicer is to see Xp in action  :good:


----------



## vroom_skies

Yup, still chugging along with XP. 
I'm waiting on the switch for when I build a new rig.


----------



## Shane

My latest


----------



## Fatback

Just because I thought it was funny


----------



## memory

I have no idea what the picture is supposed to be but I like it.


----------



## Motorcharge

My crappy temporary Dell.






The gaming PC is getting Win7 Ultimate when I get the new motherboard on Monday.


----------



## Renoir1

Bathory! Good band!

:good:


----------



## Respital

If you insist.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

My guess is thats a picture set as your back round. If not extreme ctl v


----------



## wildbill

Respital said:


> If you insist.




Is that like a Where's Waldo type desktop?? 


Here's mine, nothing spectacular.


----------



## awildgoose

Respital said:


> If you insist.



You seriously use Netscape?


----------



## Respital

dirtbikeryzz said:


> My guess is thats a picture set as your back round. If not extreme ctl v



Some stuff i needed more of because i couldn't find it...



wildbill said:


> Is that like a Where's Waldo type desktop??



No that's just my desktop no waldo on it lol.



awildgoose said:


> You seriously use Netscape?



Used to back in the old days.


----------



## BikerTrash

That is awesome!  I could definitely use that to screw with someone.


----------



## pieboi

OOOOHHH i got this one!!! just look at iT!


----------



## awildgoose

pieboi said:


> OOOOHHH i got this one!!! just look at iT!



That's not bad man, nice work:good:.


----------



## pieboi

Dude i hate to burst your bubble, but this isn't really his bg
he got it off patenteux.com (click on desktop backgrounds sticky note and scroll to right)
this is evidenced by the fact that if you look in the lower right corner it says
"patenteux.com"
sorry, but the truth must win!



Respital said:


> If you insist.


----------



## Mattu

+






=


----------



## Respital




----------



## Motorcharge

uk80glue said:


> My crappy temporary Dell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gaming PC is getting Win7 Ultimate when I get the new motherboard on Monday.


----------



## mrjack

Opeth wallpaper I made on the left (22" ViewSonic [email protected], 16:10) and on the right a picture of the Tarantula Nebula, which is the result of 15 different pictures taken by the Hubble space telescope (19" HP [email protected], 5:4). I got the picture of the Tarantula Nebula from 'The European homepage for the NASA/ESA Hubble Space Telescope' as a part of the 1.9Gb high quality 'Top 100' pack.

I like my desktop to be clean. The taskbar has toolbars for miscellaneous applications (browser, media software etc.) and games. I sometimes use RKLauncher (applications) and RocketDock (games).


----------



## Motorcharge

Made this wallpaper last night.


----------



## Bacon

Trying out a program called BumpTop.


----------



## PaulPool

Sticking with my space theme, a new one, less bright.


----------



## mr_simon




----------



## Aastii

back to good ol' vista, which knows that I am English, not German


----------



## TFT

My new W7, not a lot on it at the mo, I've taken an image of the install and giving it a while to see what if anything goes wrong.


----------



## BikerTrash




----------



## speedyink

Decided to change things up a bit on my laptop.


----------



## ganzey

i REALLY need to clean up my desktop


----------



## PabloTeK




----------



## voyagerfan99

The Latitude


----------



## BikerTrash

Wow, nice ones on this page!


----------



## Adela

..:good:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:good:


----------



## Tom8

How do you change the desktop background to animated videos?

Please let me know if you do.

Tom


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Gareth

I had to resize it, as I do not think you would appreciate an image which is over 5000 pixels wide!


----------



## Aastii

Tom8 said:


> How do you change the desktop background to animated videos?
> 
> Please let me know if you do.
> 
> Tom



If you have Windows Vista Ultimate there is an Ultimate Extra that you get called Windows Dream Scene, that is how you set videos to your background


----------



## speedyink

Gareth said:


> I had to resize it, as I do not think you would appreciate an image which is over 5000 pixels wide!



Does windows 7 automatically have a taskbar on all the screens?  If so, SWEET.  I should do the dual monitor thing again


----------



## Gareth

speedyink said:


> Does windows 7 automatically have a taskbar on all the screens?  If so, SWEET.  I should do the dual monitor thing again




It doesnt unfortunately, but I use Ultramon


----------



## ShelbyDD5

I have a thing for oriental women and girls in high socks.


----------



## Fatback

^_^ fatback likes :good:


----------



## speedyink

Gareth said:


> It doesnt unfortunately, but I use Ultramon



Ahh.  Well that still looks very solid.  I see Ultramon took the transition well


----------



## ganzey

Fatback said:


> ^_^ fatback likes :good:



DO WANT


----------



## Shane

ganzey said:


> do want



+6


----------



## ShelbyDD5

Fatback said:


> ^_^ fatback likes :good:



You like...
I've been trying to find some good asian wallpapers that I like but it has been tough, But earlier today I found a website and here is the link below.
15 pages of beautiful asian wallpaper, I downloaded them earlier and all are very good high res.

http://www.wallpapers6.com/Japanese Actresses Wallpapers_page1.html

Shelby,


----------



## Fatback

I like but I can't put one as my wallpaper. My girlfriend would see it and make me take it down then comes the talk lol.


----------



## ShelbyDD5

Fatback said:


> I like but I can't put one as my wallpaper. My girlfriend would see it and make me take it down then comes the talk lol.



Talks are always good..


----------



## ganzey

Fatback said:


> I like but I can't put one as my wallpaper. My girlfriend would see it and make me take it down then comes the talk lol.



i thought you guys watched porn together


----------



## Fatback

ganzey said:


> i thought you guys watched porn together



haha I can't believe you remembered that yea but she doesn't like me looking at other girls when she isn't around. She says if she isn't around then I might get ideas, and shes right


----------



## ganzey

Fatback said:


> haha I can't believe you remembered that yea but she doesn't like me looking at other girls when she isn't around. She says if she isn't around then I might get ideas, and shes right



i remember everything. and yea, i get what she means, if you stick that thing in your computer it might hurt.


----------



## Fatback

ganzey said:


> i remember everything. and yea, i get what she means, if you stick that thing in your computer it might hurt.



haha I don't think I will ever be that desperate


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Shane

Nice!   :good:


----------



## ShelbyDD5

OK, Bad news. Since this is my laptops desktop I thought I could be sneaky and get away with the girl wallpaper and not let my girlfriend see.
I was WRONG.

I thought this is my laptop she never looks at it, Well she saw the desktop wallpaper and flipped out now we have to talk.
Here is my new desktop wallpaper.





Shelby,


----------



## Fatback

^haha don't I know what thats like


----------



## ShelbyDD5

She went to bed all ready but we have to talk tomorrow, Gotta start thinking of what my excuse is lol.


----------



## Fatback

^ just tell her ganzey talked you into it.


----------



## speedyink

ShelbyDD5 said:


> OK, Bad news. Since this is my laptops desktop I thought I could be sneaky and get away with the girl wallpaper and not let my girlfriend see.
> I was WRONG.
> 
> I thought this is my laptop she never looks at it, Well she saw the desktop wallpaper and flipped out now we have to talk.
> Here is my new desktop wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelby,



Lol, I guess you learned a lesson, huh?

Side note..internet browsers much?


----------



## Drenlin

ShelbyDD5 said:


> She went to bed all ready but we have to talk tomorrow, Gotta start thinking of what my excuse is lol.



There's not any legit excuse you can make dude...you gotta talk to her.

My current one:





Interesting that I keep my desktop so clean, but my desk looks like this:


----------



## Fatback

^ Do I even wanna know what the paper towels are for?


----------



## Drenlin

For food...mainly nukable burritos and pb&j sammiches. I live with 6 other people, all 18-21, so that sort of stuff goes away pretty quickly if I leave it in the kitchen.


----------



## Fatback

Drenlin said:


> For food...mainly nukable burritos and pb&j sammiches. I live with 6 other people, all 18-21, so that sort of stuff goes away pretty quickly if I leave it in the kitchen.



oh the same thing happens to food at my house but I live alone


----------



## Fatback




----------



## ganzey

^^+1 on the wallpaper


----------



## Fatback

ganzey said:


> ^^+1 on the wallpaper



Yea I saw that and my search was over.


----------



## Shane

Nice Fatback  :good:

My latest,I like it simple and clean.


----------



## Drenlin

^ whoa...what resolution are you running at?


----------



## WeatherMan

Fatback said:


> ^ Do I even wanna know what the paper towels are for?



He plays F.E.A.R a lot 

Notice he has a picture ONLY of his desk, this is to keep the 'contamination unit/toxic waste bin' out of shot!


----------



## Fatback

Bootup05 said:


> He plays F.E.A.R a lot
> 
> Notice he has a picture ONLY of his desk, this is to keep the 'contamination unit/toxic waste bin' out of shot!



ROFL I am to much of a wuss to play F.E.A.R


----------



## Drenlin

lol XD

I wish I could play that...my computer barely handles windows at 1152x864. The best I've done is Quake Live with near-minimum settings, but I have to drop the OS to 1024x768 to do it. I'm guessing ~30 fps. That's what a 9 year old gpu gets you.


----------



## Fatback

Drenlin said:


> lol XD
> 
> I wish I could play that...my computer barely handles windows at 1152x864. The best I've done is Quake Live with near-minimum settings, but I have to drop the OS to 1024x768 to do it. I'm guessing ~30 fps. That's what a 9 year old gpu gets you.



Oh that sucks men it's a scary game that's for sure. I can't remember but I think I had it on high at 4xAA at 1280x1024 and got about 35fps average.


----------



## WeatherMan

I used to play it on my old 4890, 1920 x 1200 used to see it go all the way up to 190fps! 

4AA/16AF


----------



## Fatback

Bootup05 said:


> I used to play it on my old 4890, 1920 x 1200 used to see it go all the way up to 190fps!
> 
> 4AA/16AF



That's because you're a little b***h just messin with ya I could of had a 4890 for $75 but I didn't want to buy a new PSU(only 400w) or case(4890 was to long). I use my 360 for games so I really have no need for anything like that anyways.


----------



## Shane

Drenlin said:


> ^ whoa...what resolution are you running at?



1680 x 1050

Why?


----------



## lubo4444

Fatback said:


> ^ Do I even wanna know what the paper towels are for?



+1.  I was about to ask the same thing when i saw the paper towels lol.


----------



## lubo4444

Fatback said:


>



That's sweet!!!


----------



## Fatback

lubo4444 said:


> That's sweet!!!



Thanks


----------



## bengal85

I built mine from ground up 

448MB Ram 
2 30G harddrives 
pentium 3 1.10GHZ
With XP home


----------



## Drenlin

Nevakonaza said:


> 1680 x 1050
> 
> Why?



I'm not used to seeing the taskbar look so small!

(I'm running at 1024x768...)


----------



## Shane

Drenlin said:


> I'm not used to seeing the taskbar look so small!
> 
> (I'm running at 1024x768...)



I have the Taskbar set to look like Vistas,Im not a fan of 7s new taskbar look tbh.

But,Windows 7 is great.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Nevakonaza said:


> I have the Taskbar set to look like Vistas,Im not a fan of 7s new taskbar look tbh.



What do you gain by changing the taskbar?


----------



## The Chad




----------



## Drenlin

This bring back memories for anyone?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Drenlin said:


> This bring back memories for anyone?
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Nightmares...:P


----------



## Roger117

Good old stock wallpaper


----------



## AusLinda

good ol messy Xp desktop


----------



## Shane

AusLinda said:


> good ol messy Xp desktop



Good old Xp!

I remember the older days.....running windows Xp,playing games like Warrock etc.

great.


----------



## AusLinda

Nevakonaza said:


> Good old Xp!
> 
> I remember the older days.....running windows Xp,playing games like Warrock etc.
> 
> great.



haha also reminds me of playing raptor (old 1998 game i think) on win xp and even older version windows 98 lol good times


----------



## Drenlin

AusLinda said:


> haha also reminds me of playing raptor (old 1998 game i think) on win xp and even older version windows 98 lol good times





Nevakonaza said:


> Good old Xp!
> 
> I remember the older days.....running windows Xp,playing games like Warrock etc.
> 
> great.



I never had xp when it was in its prime 


edit: Linda, i just realized you're in about the same boat as me right now. (sig)

Sucks, dunnit?


----------



## Don't Hack!!!

Nevakonaza said:


> Good old Xp!
> 
> I remember the older days.....running windows Xp,playing games like Warrock etc.
> 
> great.



omg... starcraft... but no brood war... you break my heart


----------



## AusLinda

edit of my previous post, raptor game i was talking about is Raptor: call of shadows, good times good times.


Drenlin said:


> I never had xp when it was in its prime
> 
> 
> edit: Linda, i just realized you're in about the same boat as me right now. (sig)
> 
> Sucks, dunnit?



yea but my hdd is only 15 gigs  xD but my graphics card is so bad i lag when i play counter strike and someone uses the smoke nade, just walking into the smoke lags me like hell xD)


----------



## Drenlin

Better than mine! With my current one I can't even play quake live. 

I do have a 64MB MX 400, but it's pci. The pci slots on this one are in a box the size of two paperback books, with no ventilation. The hard drive has direct ducting from the PSU fan, however.... 

I really want my laptop fixed now...it's a simple thing but I don't have a hot enough soldering iron to do it. Here's my desktop, once I do:







(vista home 32bit, btw)


----------



## AusLinda

haha the dell optiplex GX2xx crew xD


----------



## waltwhitman

Drenlin said:


> Better than mine! With my current one I can't even play quake live.
> 
> I do have a 64MB MX 400, but it's pci. The pci slots on this one are in a box the size of two paperback books, with no ventilation. The hard drive has direct ducting from the PSU fan, however....
> 
> I really want my laptop fixed now...it's a simple thing but I don't have a hot enough soldering iron to do it. Here's my desktop, once I do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



nice


----------



## ganzey

Fatback said:


> ^ just tell her ganzey talked you into it.



gee thanks


----------



## Fatback

ganzey said:


> gee thanks



No problem


----------



## ganzey

Fatback said:


> No problem



some how i knew u were gonna say that

edit:do u live by mount airy, nc?


----------



## Fatback

ganzey said:


> some how i knew u were gonna say that
> 
> edit:do u live by mount airy, nc?



NO WAY! can you tell me when I'm going to die to?


It's about an 1.5-2hour drive. I have been there plenty of times though.


----------



## waltwhitman

Bacon said:


> Trying out a program called BumpTop.



I really like this one


----------



## ganzey

Fatback said:


> NO WAY! can you tell me when I'm going to die to?
> 
> 
> It's about an 1.5-2hour drive. I have been there plenty of times though.



ahh, i was just there last weekend for my sis's wedding. lots of mountains


----------



## starlitjoker

here is my new one in anticipation for my new favorite game!!!! and i havnt even played it yet!!


----------



## ganzey

^^ thats one helluva task bar


----------



## starlitjoker

its hidden on the bottom


----------



## ganzey

starlitjoker said:


> its hidden on the bottom



no no, i mean the 50+ buttons on the top o' the screen. wow, that is a lot of games. did u ever get your steam account working?


----------



## lubo4444

ganzey said:


> ^^ thats one helluva task bar



+1.  Lol how many icons you have on your desktop? 

I used to have a lot too on my old pc.  But i deleted most of the things i didnt use.


----------



## starlitjoker

well, my dad apparently desputed a charge for MW 2 which he bought me and he forgot but now he wont cancel the dispute because i forgot to take my dog out....... FML


----------



## ganzey

that sucks. i dont get why they dont just lock that game


----------



## starlitjoker

mhmm steam is soo dumb...


----------



## waltwhitman

starlitjoker said:


> here is my new one in anticipation for my new favorite game!!!! and i havnt even played it yet!!



epic


----------



## starlitjoker

thankyou mr walt witman i enjoyed your piece "i heard the learned astronomer"


----------



## GreekIdiot

Can you imagine having a full HD 1920-1080 resolution LCD 23'' screen operating at a Pentium 4, 512 RAM 8 year old computer...:S:S  Good thing the status quo of my "deluded" screen will change and advance to i5 next week, cause darn that is just ridiculous - you can't just waste 250 dollars on a screen and not upgrade the whole damn thing!


----------



## Gareth

Ive plugged my 1080p 23" HD monitor in to my Intel 486 PC (25MHz / 12MB RAM) and it ran it on 640x480, lol, looked awful


----------



## GreekIdiot

I can Imagine the awfulness...it's a nightmare alright!


----------



## Cams




----------



## G25r8cer




----------



## EGamerHDK




----------



## stfortag

Intel Core i7-920 (2.66 GHz Quad Core)

XFX ATI RADEON HD 5870

OCZ 6GB (3x2GB)

Samsung 7200 RPM 16Mb Cache3.0Gb/s 3.5"500GBSATA HDD

LG DVD Drive

Asus P6T SE Motherboard

Cooler Master HAF 932-AMD Edition

Corsair 750TX-PSU


























NOTE: I'm using my 26" HDTV as a monitor. Here's a link to the page that features it (I've owned it for a year and a half):http://www.vizio.com/vw26lhdtv20f.html?SID=cab9v4o4el3fgn3cpkc963jbp3


----------



## Gareth

My Ubuntu Virtual PC


----------



## starlitjoker

stfortag that is a nice machine how much?


----------



## Drenlin




----------



## panlouis

Powerful idea!!




__________________
Addicted to listening
Lonely night - The Vlastic Palladian Insiders


----------



## ganzey

nice, fresh install of Win 7


----------



## Fatback

^ I think you have an obsession with Megan fox.


----------



## ganzey

Fatback said:


> ^ I think you have an obsession with Megan fox.



i think you are right

a person would have to be gay to not think she is hot


----------



## Fatback

ganzey said:


> i think you are right



I can't say I blame you, she has a azz that could........... oops boner


----------



## ganzey

Fatback said:


> I can't say I blame you, she has a azz that could........... oops boner



she could have stopped hitler with that azz


----------



## Fatback

ganzey said:


> she could have stopped hitler with that azz



haha, Hitler would be child's play compared to what she could do with it.


----------



## G25r8cer

ganzey said:


> she could have stopped hitler with that azz



+1 

Very nice indeed


----------



## Shane

G25r8cer said:


> +1
> 
> Very nice indeed



Yes nice Ass  :good:


----------



## Analizer

My turn


----------



## Drenlin

This thread hurts my 1024x768


----------



## waltwhitman

Analizer said:


> My turn



nice!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Changed my wallpaper to a CRJ-130


----------



## tlarkin

voyagerfan99 said:


> Changed my wallpaper to a CRJ-130



Dude!  Clean up those icons off your desktop!  Bad voyagerfan99, bad!


----------



## voyagerfan99

tlarkin said:


> Dude!  Clean up those icons off your desktop!  Bad voyagerfan99, bad!



Let me think about that....

Uh....

No


----------



## AusLinda

new pc, new desktop pic

air cooled just install the ultra 120 heatsink. =]


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Windows XP!?! :O

Go 7. You won't regret it.


----------



## AusLinda

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Windows XP!?! :O
> 
> Go 7. You won't regret it.



spent the money on the comp atm


soon tho


----------



## Purple

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Windows XP!?! :O
> 
> Go 7. You won't regret it.



Completly agree, 7 is like Xp's older better brother =) (Vista was his younger, slower... brother xD)

Here is my old one before I upgraded to 7, I will post a new one when I get home =)

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n286/checkpolaris/Desktoppic.jpg


----------



## AusLinda

Purple said:


> C
> http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n286/checkpolaris/Desktoppic.jpg



hah runescape ftw. i'm m-t-4-mage on there lol


----------



## newgunner

*Woo Windows 7 Finally!*

Finally! Old hardware + new OS.
Full size:


----------



## starlitjoker

yay! new one


----------



## voyagerfan99

To whoever complained about my icons, I cleaned them up


----------



## Shane

Dude get windows 7!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nevakonaza said:


> Dude get windows 7!



I'm running XP and have no reason to put 7 on my laptop 

7 however will be on my new desktop when I start new from scratch.


----------



## zombine210

for all yous haters that dissed my windows xp for being too '98', i've upgraded to 7 just for you, yeah right!


----------



## Ethan3.14159




----------



## skateju

Hello  =)

I just registered 'cause I wanted to show my new desktop 

the guy from a company called Kardigan spent 45 mins offering me new styles, ideas, and working on my desktop. I feel like I have a new comp'!!!!!  
I'm making a bit of promo for them 'cause they've been very welcoming. He did a remote control on my Pc, with microphone, explaining everything he was doing and tadaa:






I got the number of unread emails in my mailbox in REALTIME   when I click the Games or programs icons I have a wheel opening and I can cycle through my games. also got the latest news from my 2 favorite sites. he changed the mouse cursor to something much more design and smooth...






and I asked them some hours later to change the desktop a bit more (they have a 15 days follow-up) to the colors of my favorite band (TheBirthdayMassacre) and he're the result:






I'm making a bit of promo for them as they've been very welcoming, we talked about games, and their service is never seen before.

you can visit them at http://www.kardigan.com/en

I know some people are gonna say you can do that all by yourself and the softwares are free, and yes, they are perfectly clear about that on their page, they say the softs are free, they are offering their knowledge and assistance for people like me who don't want to put their hands in dirty things and want a finished product.


----------



## salvage-this

*I finally got it all put together.*

Now that I have my video card, I can finally post the whole setup!


----------



## joh06937

skateju said:


> Hello  =)
> 
> I just registered 'cause I wanted to show my new desktop
> 
> the guy from a company called Kardigan spent 45 mins offering me new styles, ideas, and working on my desktop. I feel like I have a new comp'!!!!!
> I'm making a bit of promo for them 'cause they've been very welcoming. He did a remote control on my Pc, with microphone, explaining everything he was doing and tadaa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the number of unread emails in my mailbox in REALTIME   when I click the Games or programs icons I have a wheel opening and I can cycle through my games. also got the latest news from my 2 favorite sites. he changed the mouse cursor to something much more design and smooth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I asked them some hours later to change the desktop a bit more (they have a 15 days follow-up) to the colors of my favorite band (TheBirthdayMassacre) and he're the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a bit of promo for them as they've been very welcoming, we talked about games, and their service is never seen before.
> 
> you can visit them at http://www.kardigan.com/en
> 
> I know some people are gonna say you can do that all by yourself and the softwares are free, and yes, they are perfectly clear about that on their page, they say the softs are free, they are offering their knowledge and assistance for people like me who don't want to put their hands in dirty things and want a finished product.



wow, that is awesome! i am assuming that is windows?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms




----------



## starlitjoker

if you didnt know... those 2 things are advertisements.. from the guy with 1 post..


----------



## Drenlin

>.>

<.<


----------



## skateju

*?*

_"if you didnt know... those 2 things are advertisements.. from the guy with 1 post.. "_


no it's not, I don't work for their company although I wish I did  lol


----------



## starlitjoker

Drenlin said:


> >.>
> 
> <.<



WTF???? IS THAT LEGAL?
i think thats considered beastiality....


----------



## Drenlin

Is it? I'll take that down if it is...

That is what happens when you leave your computer logged on and unattended 

edit: Also, regardless of weather or not the post is considered an advert, I have to say that skateju's is pretty impressive. I'd like to know what it takes to mod the GUI like that.


----------



## ShelbyDD5

Delete


----------



## BikerTrash

21.5", 19", 24"


----------



## Oakley




----------



## Fatback

Mine ATM........I took away Rocketdock and left Objectdock I got rid of a lot of old programs so I didn't need two of them any more.


----------



## speedyink

My netbook


----------



## spsfinest212




----------



## Techno17

Hello


----------



## starlitjoker

^y do people post like this?

also, yes that skateju desktop is pretty cool, but looks to be a resource hog. depends what OS it is running on i guess, prob linux or leopard based on the cleanliness


----------



## Drenlin

^ The stuff near the clock looks like Windows to me. I could be wrong though...linux can copy the looks of anything, lol.


----------



## speedyink

My guess is Windows


----------



## zombine210

here's my acer laptop 






pretty cool huh!?


----------



## Gareth

Absolutely breathtaking shot in the mountains, and I had to get the triple monitor version for my wallpaper. That black bar on the right part of the monitor looks huge on the screenshot, but in person its almost undetectable =/


----------



## Shane

Thats amazing Gareth! :good:

Mine 







Just running the single "22 Widescreen atm.


----------



## skateju

No, the programs used are made to be discreet. They only use 2 - 6% CPU.
if you want one ask the guys at Kardigan.com/en


----------



## schw32m

Puppy 4.3.1 
Modified JWM window manager 
800Mhz P-3 (coppermine) CPU.
AOpen AX6BC mobo.
768mb PC 133 sdram.
GeForce MX2 64 vid.
Creative Labs CT 4750 sound.
Seagate Medalist 8422 HDD.
D-link DWL-G520 wireless network card.


----------



## Drenlin

^ Nice. I love seeing old machines put to good use.


----------



## linkin




----------



## TFT

Nice Gareth, have you thought about "photoshopping" the black out of the photo?


----------



## FATALiiTYz

linkin said:


>



Nice, Adrian


----------



## linkin

lol. i think most people heere know my name already


----------



## FATALiiTYz

linkin said:


> lol. i think most people heere know my name already



Lol yeah. I already knew your name from when you signed that petition. You were the only one there


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> lol. i think most people heere know my name already



well, i do too now.


----------



## joh06937

^not trying to sound creepy or anything there


----------



## voyagerfan99

The lovely ladies of t.A.t.U


----------



## Shane

Damn theyre hot  :good:


----------



## Oakley

First screen shot on new Acer Aspire Revo, I saw this computer at bestbuy last night and had to pick up one and a new 20in. monitor.

This thing is faster than my 4GB, Dual core PC.
Now I am just trying to figure out a sidebar for XP but can't find anything good?


----------



## xxartanisxx

For the sidebar you can try rocketdock... Looks like a Mac bar on bottom but u can put it on the side or anywhere else on the screen.


----------



## G25r8cer

New Wallpaper


----------



## tlarkin

Voyager-

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MAN!!!!!  Clean up some of those icons off your desktop!  It is way messy!


----------



## Shane

My latest,

Anyone know where i can download a new "Wings of Prey" icon from,The default one is horrible and like pixelated


----------



## G25r8cer

Nev - Got a link to that GTA IV Mods folder? Would look great as my downloads folder on my desktop


----------



## Shane

Its a windows one my friend....just create a new folder on your desktop,select "Properties" and "Customise"...then "change icon"...its just under half way through the alternative icons


----------



## G25r8cer

^^^ Aha found it


----------



## Elidicious




----------



## voyagerfan99

tlarkin said:


> Voyager-
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MAN!!!!!  Clean up some of those icons off your desktop!  It is way messy!



This better?


----------



## Elidicious

Voyagerfan, what is called the ble program you use to show Memory/CPU usage?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Elidicious said:


> Voyagerfan, what is called the ble program you use to show Memory/CPU usage?



It's an older version of a program called Rainmeter. They just released a new version a few months ago. I just haven't installed it yet. The new version is a lot nicer looking though ^_^


----------



## Guardian01

voyagerfan99 said:


> This better?



may i suggest a program that might help with your icon clutter problem? 

google search "stardock fences" and download the fences program.  it lets you create groups (fences) around icons to organize (i group under names like games, school, benchmark, misc, etc).  also, if you double click an empty area of the desktop it hides all your icons so your desktop looks clean (double click again to make the icons reappear)

just a suggestion, in case you didn't know about it already. and for anyone else who likes a clean desktop but also likes to have all their shortcuts on their desktop without using something like rocketdock


----------



## voyagerfan99

Guardian01 said:


> may i suggest a program that might help with your icon clutter problem?
> 
> google search "stardock fences" and download the fences program.  it lets you create groups (fences) around icons to organize (i group under names like games, school, benchmark, misc, etc).  also, if you double click an empty area of the desktop it hides all your icons so your desktop looks clean (double click again to make the icons reappear)
> 
> just a suggestion, in case you didn't know about it already. and for anyone else who likes a clean desktop but also likes to have all their shortcuts on their desktop without using something like rocketdock



Icon clutter my ass 

did you see the one on the last page? I cleaned house!


----------



## Oakley




----------



## Shane

Xp...YAY!


----------



## Rit

+1000 rating for linkin :good:






linkin said:


>


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> Xp...YAY!



haha lol, wait... I'm still using XP


----------



## ilya124

simplicity at its finest.


----------



## TFT

Nice and clean


----------



## voyagerfan99

TFT said:


> Nice and clean



Oh shut it you British fellow


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> haha lol, wait... I'm still using XP



XP ownzzzzz.



voyagerfan99 said:


> Oh shut it you British fellow



Would you like a "Cup of tea" sir?


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## TFT

voyagerfan99 said:


> Oh shut it you British fellow



.... and top of the morning to you too sir


----------



## patrickv

post my panther up LAWL


----------



## alexcarlson

Hi,
Where can i download a 3d animation wallpaper for my desktop? Please let me know the website name.

Thanks


----------



## Rit

www.deviantart.com I think is the best place and the safest place to find stuff like that. No annoying pop-ups or other adds everywhere.


----------



## Drenlin

I think I've finally found a cohesive theme that I'm happy with:


----------



## glstine

*My Computer*

Here is my specs.


----------



## learningbunny

coz of St. Patty's  and becoz I also love green.


----------



## blazin8556

I'm still running xp. bout to have vista or 7 on the new computer.


----------



## Drenlin

Finally got around to moving into this computer. This is XP, and no, my icons aren't hidden.


----------



## Shane

Where you get that wall from Dren? looks amazing!

Know if theres a 1680x1050 res version?


----------



## Drenlin

Thanks! I honestly don't remember where I got it though...it was a google search. 

However, it the outer parts of it are completely black AFAIK. You could just set it as center and set the outer color to black, or even paste it in the middle of a black jpeg. :good:

edit: Found where I got it, but I don't think it'll be much help.
http://images.google.com/images?um=...ts+imagesize:1280x1024&sa=N&start=140&ndsp=20


----------



## alexcarlson

Hi,
Today I will a new wallpaper.

Thanks


----------



## Shane

Drenlin said:


> Thanks! I honestly don't remember where I got it though...it was a google search.
> 
> However, it the outer parts of it are completely black AFAIK. You could just set it as center and set the outer color to black, or even paste it in the middle of a black jpeg. :good:
> 
> edit: Found where I got it, but I don't think it'll be much help.
> http://images.google.com/images?um=...ts+imagesize:1280x1024&sa=N&start=140&ndsp=20



alright tks


----------



## alexcarlson

Hi,

Tell me the best site for wallpaper.

Thanks


----------



## Rit

Rit said:


> www.deviantart.com I think is the best place and the safest place to find stuff like that. No annoying pop-ups or other adds everywhere.



Echo, echo........ echo...........ecccccchooo...


----------



## genbrown

*Heres Mine on my laptop*


----------



## softe

i would post mine up, but i have way to many important and private icons on my desktop to show the world hehe, but lets just say my desktop looks hot in pink hehe


----------



## genbrown

*Here is my main CP*


----------



## joh06937

thought this was cool so i put it as my desktop.


----------



## Elidicious




----------



## zombine210

this is what's running on my desktop right now, LOL,


----------



## ganzey

i REALLY need to clean up desktop again. this should be a fun night.....


----------



## joh06937

ooh, movies, tsk tsk tsk... lol totally kidding there.


----------



## Drenlin

I can't seem to keep the same look for more than a few days...


----------



## joh06937

Drenlin said:


> I can't seem to keep the same look for more than a few days...



i am the same way. although i do't really like the computer generated pictures like that one. i tend to just look for nature pictures.


----------



## Drenlin

I've been using a lot of them lately because I'm on a CRT for a while...colorful pics with high contrast look amazing.


----------



## BikerTrash

I used to change a lot, but I've had the one I posted at the top of page 886 for a while now.  

I wonder if there is some psychology going on about people who like nature backgrounds compared to computer generated or abstract backgrounds?


----------



## patrickv

mine


----------



## joh06937

^awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! True story.


----------



## askhao

nice desktops! does anyone have a 2 monitor setup?


----------



## askhao

BikerTrash said:


> 21.5", 19", 24"





thats an awesome setup!
are you using one computer for all 3 monitors?


----------



## Gareth

askhao said:


> nice desktops! does anyone have a 2 monitor setup?



I use a triple monitor setup


----------



## askhao

Gareth said:


> I use a triple monitor setup




lol. i want to do something similiar!
what do you use it for?

i need a trading setup... can you help me out? 

i cant pm yet..


----------



## BikerTrash

Yup, all 3.  I use a Radeon HD 5770 graphics card, and I use both DVI connections and the Display Port connection.  The only hard part is finding a monitor with a Display Port, I found a good deal on a refurb Dell.


----------



## FunnelWeb

here is mine


----------



## Drenlin

^ Nice. XP, I'm assuming?

Here's my current one:


----------



## joh06937

my current dual monitor.


----------



## liciniusjack

As far as desktop is concerned, I have a configured personal computer Which has the following details:
RAM 2 GB
Hard Disk Drive 160 GB
Dvd Writer Combo
Web Cam
HP Key Board


----------



## John A

*My Desktop*






My background image are the "Pillars of Creation". VLC and XnView are my two most used applications so I just put them there. I got vista but i'm gonna install win 7 anytime now thanks to the "ultimate steal!"


----------



## Drenlin

Microsoft's student discounts are awesome. I got Win7 pro full version(as in, not an upgrade), for $30, back when it first came out.


----------



## John A

Just for the record, the computer in my signature is'nt the one i'm using now. This one is for web browsing and the odd document. The other one is purely for testing software and graphics. Still though, on a scale from 1 to 10, i'd probably give it 10. The only problem is the cooling. It does'nt and can't use water cooling. It needs a very, very fast fan. It uses neodymium magnet motors to power the fans. I'm sorry, i'm babbling on...Just like that, I don't have a clue what i'm doing.


----------



## joh06937

BikerTrash said:


> Yup, all 3.  I use a Radeon HD 5770 graphics card, and I use both DVI connections and the Display Port connection.  The only hard part is finding a monitor with a Display Port, I found a good deal on a refurb Dell.



how much? i can't find anything i like for under $170.


----------



## Aastii

I made the desktop on the left with apophysis and photoshop. To be fair, Apophysis did most of the work


----------



## pjtrucker

Hello,

I am using a Laptop with an External Monitor, Keyboard, Mouse and Hard Drive attached on it:

Here my Laptop/PC Specs:

Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 CPU
T5600 @ 1.83GHz
1.83 GHz, 1.99 GB of RAM
80Gb HDD / 500Gb External HDD

Thanks,


----------



## afrupeantaw

*Emachine T2200*

Red light comes on on the mother board,the power supply comes on, the fan on cpu come on,all the drives and storage devices come on and open and close but the display is black,there is a weak blinking like on key board and since the display is black i can not see what is working or not.
The display works fine with other pc.
Can some one help me with this problem ?


----------



## Drenlin

afrupeantaw said:


> Red light comes on on the mother board,the power supply comes on, the fan on cpu come on,all the drives and storage devices come on and open and close but the display is black,there is a weak blinking like on key board and since the display is black i can not see what is working or not.
> The display works fine with other pc.
> Can some one help me with this problem ?



Not in the desktop thread, haha. This thread is for posting your wallpaper. Go to the "desktop computers" section (this thread is in it) and post a new thread of your own. you'll get a lot more help that way.


----------



## markpeterson

Hi Emachine T2200,

http://www.mytechsupportstore.com/ providing computer repair and tech support at amazingly low cost price, you call 1-866-515-9918. Hope the information will help you.


Thanks


----------



## Ryeong

markpeterson said:


> Msconfig buddy ... What is it?



That allows you to configurate what programs you launch on start-up etc.

Here's my desktop: (down-scaled from 1920x1080)


----------



## John A

Ha ha!


----------



## Shane

Damn Ryeong you got alot of games


----------



## tlarkin

this thread is such a mess, too bad people can't do clickable thumb nails


----------



## Drenlin

^ I'd rather just have the full images...


----------



## John A

Nevakonaza said:


> Damn Ryeong you got alot of games



and a thing for furry...


----------



## tlarkin

Drenlin said:


> ^ I'd rather just have the full images...



I run my monitor 1680 x 1050 and I have to scroll across the pages on this thread, it makes it look like crap.  IMHO.


----------



## Drenlin

I wish my monitor would go that high 

I guess I could always bust out the CRT...this intel igp maxes at 1600x1200.


----------



## tlarkin

Drenlin said:


> I wish my monitor would go that high
> 
> I guess I could always bust out the CRT...this intel igp maxes at 1600x1200.



You actually like scrolling through the giant sized linked pics of people's desktops?


----------



## Drenlin

It's faster than waiting on all me those links to load...photobucket and imageshack both load really slow for me...


----------



## diesel43078

*My rig*

Sorry about the poor picture quality.  They were taken with my phone.  The only thing that is different now then in the photos, is they were taken before the cooling system was filled, so the liquid is blue, and the pics were taken before the RAID setup was installed.  In the pics are a 128gb SSD, and 1TB Seagate 7200.12.

CPU: i7 920 @ 4.0 vcore 1.32
CPU Cooler: Custom bigwater 760i w/ 2 radiators, swifttech apogee gtz
MOBO: EVGA x58 tri sli
GPU: 3 EVGA GTX-275's tri sli
RAM: 6GB Patriot Viper 1600
HD: 2 WD Caviar Black 500GB RAID 0
DRIVE: Samsung DL DVD-RW
PSU: BFG Tech 1200w modular
CASE: Antec 1200
MONITOR: LG 27" 1920x1080
MICE: Microsoft Sidewinder x8
KEYBOARD: Razer Lycosa
OS: Windows 7 Professional x64


----------



## John A

*!*

I have this thing about orange which makes me want fruit...but not a orange.


----------



## joh06937

diesel43078 said:


> Sorry about the poor picture quality.  They were taken with my phone.  The only thing that is different now then in the photos, is they were taken before the cooling system was filled, so the liquid is blue, and the pics were taken before the RAID setup was installed.  In the pics are a 128gb SSD, and 1TB Seagate 7200.12.
> 
> CPU: i7 920 @ 4.0 vcore 1.32
> CPU Cooler: Custom bigwater 760i w/ 2 radiators, swifttech apogee gtz
> MOBO: EVGA x58 tri sli
> GPU: 3 EVGA GTX-275's tri sli
> RAM: 6GB Patriot Viper 1600
> HD: 2 WD Caviar Black 500GB RAID 0
> DRIVE: Samsung DL DVD-RW
> PSU: BFG Tech 1200w modular
> CASE: Antec 1200
> MONITOR: LG 27" 1920x1080
> MICE: Microsoft Sidewinder x8
> KEYBOARD: Razer Lycosa
> OS: Windows 7 Professional x64



wrong thread. this is for your desktop picture (look at post below yours and above mine). what you want is this:
http://www.computerforum.com/9727-post-pic-your-pc-here-699.html


----------



## Shane

John A said:


> I have this thing about orange which makes me want fruit...but not a orange.



Nice and tidy...

Just wondering....do you have any pics of your setup? Quadro in SLI?...

Those Quadros are like £3,488.58 a piece.


----------



## John A

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice and tidy...
> 
> Just wondering....do you have any pics of your setup? Quadro in SLI?...
> 
> Those Quadros are like £3,488.58 a piece.



Unfourtuantly not (long story). If it makes you any happier though...

This should cheer you up!


----------



## voyagerfan99

The Capitol building in Hartford, CT


----------



## Fatback

John A said:


> I have this thing about orange which makes me want fruit...but not a orange.
> 
> :)



Orange is my favorite color!


----------



## AhmedFaraz

*Aquarium desktop*

Aquarium is software i am also using this software for desktop if you have LCD than it seems to be very beautiful lets try i hope you also inspire of them.


----------



## Jackster22

Click here 4 mine!  WARNING BIG FILE AHEAD!


----------



## ScOuT

A shot of my laptop...just got internet in my tent here. It is expensive but it works a little.


----------



## G25r8cer

NEW Blue Fire theme for my ipod touch


----------



## ganzey

^looks more black/gray than blue


----------



## G25r8cer

Yah I know right

But the lockscreen is more of a blue color


----------



## ganzey

liamh96 said:


> funny as http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=736ytmqv-ny



what. The. F*ck.


----------



## John A

Anybody who wants the SVG Thumbnail application visit here.


----------



## tlarkin

ScOuT said:


> A shot of my laptop...just got internet in my tent here. It is expensive but it works a little.



What service are you using?  Sprint?  I hear their 3G cards are actually not that bad.  I can get one through work but I gotta pay taxes on it (stupid IRS!!!! *shakes fist*) and I have no practical need as I don't ever travel really so I opted to just get the black berry.

However, if I ever get a job with travel I will definitely get one, there is no such thing as free wifi in major cities I have found when traveling.


@ John A - dude, clean up your desktop too many icons, ick it looks all cluttered!


----------



## John A

tlarkin said:


> What service are you using?  Sprint?  I hear their 3G cards are actually not that bad.  I can get one through work but I gotta pay taxes on it (stupid IRS!!!! *shakes fist*) and I have no practical need as I don't ever travel really so I opted to just get the black berry.
> 
> However, if I ever get a job with travel I will definitely get one, there is no such thing as free wifi in major cities I have found when traveling.
> 
> 
> @ John A - dude, clean up your desktop too many icons, ick it looks all cluttered!



Sorry. 

P.S - Two more pages to go and there will be 900 pages!


----------



## Kornowski

Starting a new video edit;


----------



## Gareth

My laptop desktop  Despite this laptop clocking 3 years old, I still love the machine and use it daily. Its still very snappy also! 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 TK-53 1.7GHz
4GB DDR2 800
250GB 7200RPM HDD
Windows 7 Professional x64


----------



## ScOuT

tlarkin said:


> What service are you using?  Sprint?  I hear their 3G cards are actually not that bad.



Not Sprint...I am in the middle of no where Afghanistan. We just got a package the Army gave to us. It is a company called Edge City. It costs $79 a month and it is painfully slow. Complete garbage!

It took 2 days to download an 8MB Windows update! TWO DAYS! This is all Uncle Sam will do for us It is horrible, I can't even look at the pictures here on the forum, they take too long to down load for display. 

It took just under 2 hours just to post the picture of my desktop.


----------



## Drenlin

Been playing around with the filters in GIMP...still not very good at it:


----------



## Fira

Here is mine
http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/2135/sunp0001.jpg

Picture is from http://www.spiritlessons.com/Documents/BillWiese_23MinutesInHell_Text.htm


----------



## MBGraphics

Haven't posted mine in a long time, Just got my dad's old(ish) Acer 24" to use as my secondary as he just bought a new Sony 46" TV that I hooked up to his computer for him, so he gave me the Acer


----------



## joh06937

MBGraphics said:


> Haven't posted mine in a long time, Just got my dad's old(ish) Acer 24" to use as my secondary as he just bought a new Sony 46" TV that I hooked up to his computer for him, so he gave me the Acer



does that license plate say R.I.P. GM?


----------



## MBGraphics

joh06937 said:


> does that license plate say R.I.P. GM?



Lol yes it does


----------



## Drenlin

MBGraphics said:


> Lol yes it does



Contradiction FTW? 

Nice cars though.


----------



## MBGraphics

Haha I just thought it was funny. I'm thinking they are trying to say that GM just doesn't build them the way they used to? Not sure but either way. And yeah I really love that Camero and the Corvette, took the pics myself


----------



## Drenlin

Makes sense I guess, lol.

Here's my current one:


----------



## Rlad78

Here's mine: (wallpaper at http://www.desktopography.net/)


----------



## mrbig1225

*Re:*

Here is pix of my system   http://community.customgamerpc.com/members/sdot/Album/ enjoy


----------



## Shane

Drenlin,Where you get that background from pls?


----------



## sirpigplob

*Is this computer good and worth the money?*

CD:LG 22X DVD±/±RW + CD-R/RW Dual Layer Drive (BLACK COLOR)

CAS:Raidmax Typhoon Gaming Mid-Tower Case with See-Thur Side Panel [-21]

CS_FANefault case fans

CPU:AMD Athlon™II X4 630 Quad-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology

FAN:Asetek 510LC Liquid Cooling System 120MM Radiator & Fan (Enhanced Cooling Performance + Extreme Silent at 20dBA)

FLASHMEDIA:INTERNAL 12in1 Flash Media Reader/Writer (BLACK COLOR)

HDD:320GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD (Single Hard Drive)

KEYBOARD:Xtreme Gear (Black Color) Multimedia/Internet USB Keyboard

MOUSE:XtremeGear Optical USB 3 Buttons Gaming Mouse

MULTIVIEW:Non-SLI/Non-CrossFireX Mode Supports Multiple Monitors

MOTHERBOARD:Asus M4A78LT-M LE AM3 DDR3 AMD 760G/SB710 Chipset DDR3 mATX w/ Integrated ATI Radeon 3000, 7.1 HD Audio, GbLAN, USB2.0, SATA-II RAID, 1 Gen2 PCIe, 1 PCIe X1 & 2 PCI

MEMORY:4GB (2GBx2) DDR3/1333MHz Dual Channel Memory [+49] (Corsair or Major Brand)

NETWORK:Onboard Gigabit LAN Network

POWERSUPPLY:600 Watts Power Supplies [+26] (XtremeGear SLI/CrossFireX Ready Power Supply)

SERVICE:STANDARD WARRANTY: 3-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY PLUS LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT

SPEAKERS:600Watts PMPO Subwoofer Stereo Speakers

SOUND:HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO

USB:Built-in USB 2.0 Ports

VIDEO:ATI Radeon HD 5670 1GB GDDR5 16X PCIe Video Card [DirectX 11 Support] [+81] (Major Brand Powered by ATI)

PRICE: 660


----------



## Drenlin

^ Welcome to the forums 

This is a thread for posting your wallpaper. If you want any serious responses, I'd post a new thread.



Nevakonaza said:


> Drenlin,Where you get that background from pls?



I got it from a google search, lol. I don't have the "original", but I have this one that I've edited. The lighter didn't go all the way to the bottom...you can still see the seam where I copied the existing part, lol.


----------



## kelvincrispy

Firstly I must say very big thread. Very nice wallpapers of all.
I like almost all.
Here is mine:


----------



## Drenlin

^ Haha, awesome.


----------



## Shane

Thanks Drenlin


----------



## diduknowthat

^love it, that's genius.


----------



## diduknowthat

it's a dreamscene file, the water is animated and the ripples move.


----------



## mep916

kelvincrispy said:


> Firstly I must say very big thread. Very nice wallpapers of all.
> I like almost all.
> Here is mine:



lol nice


----------



## ilya124




----------



## Ethan3.14159

My dual screen setup.


----------



## TFT

Squeaky clean


----------



## Aznlotus161

Here's my Windows XP Desktop 
I'm not sure as to why it's so pixelated compared to yalls


----------



## Shane

Heres my dual screen  22" + 19" Widescreens.


----------



## joh06937

TFT said:


> Squeaky clean



wow, looks great. does the dock do real time reflection or is the reflection just part of the icons?


----------



## TFT

joh06937 said:


> wow, looks great. does the dock do real time reflection or is the reflection just part of the icons?



Thanks , yeah realtime reflection of any icon you put on it, using "Winstep Nexus" and it's free


----------



## joh06937

TFT said:


> Thanks , yeah realtime reflection of any icon you put on it, using "Winstep Nexus" and it's free



i'll have to give that a go... danke!


----------



## PabloTeK

I think it's a stunning car, it's all shiny!


----------



## NVX_185

My Desktop's the best


----------



## PabloTeK

I lol'd at the bottom right corner


----------



## voyagerfan99

PabloTeK said:


> I lol'd at the bottom right corner



1337 hackerz fail lol


----------



## NVX_185

Yep, that;s the whole point, lol... 's called sarcasm. I can't even change my fcuking background, its goes black after 3 or so minutes of changing it.

I'm considering a legitamate copy of Win 7 Ultimate. What's the discounts with a High school student concession?


----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## bkribbs

uk80glue said:


>



Woah. How do you have the start bar- or whatever it is called, on both screens?  I can only get it on my main screen. Or is that not possible with XP?


----------



## Motorcharge

It's Windows 7 Ultimate without the taskbar.
That's the same desktop, just took the 2nd screenshot for the theme.
I'll post my dual monitor setup in a sec, it was unplugged when I took that cuz I'm watching tv on it.


----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## bkribbs

uk80glue said:


>



Oh. Dang. Got me excited


----------



## Motorcharge

bkribbs said:


> Oh. Dang. Got me excited



Ultramon will give you a taskbar on both monitors, although it's not full. You could also use what I've got on the second monitor instead.


----------



## Shane

My latest


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> My latest



wow, great pic :good: what resolution is that monitor of yours?


----------



## Shane

joh06937 said:


> wow, great pic :good: what resolution is that monitor of yours?




Thanks,Its actualy from those Theme packs you get with Windows 7...Its the Canada one if your intrested ....realy nice pictures of canada in there.

My monitors res is 1920x1080


----------



## Intel_man

Old screenie taken in March. Still a screenie nonetheless.


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Thanks,Its actualy from those Theme packs you get with Windows 7...Its the Canada one if your intrested ....realy nice pictures of canada in there.
> 
> My monitors res is 1920x1080



ha ha, i spent like an entire day downloading as many of those as i could... and then a little later i reinstalled windows 7  that was a waste of time... but there were some cool ones in there like the china one.


----------



## mrbig1225

*Here is my desktop*

http://community.customgamerpc.com/members/sdot/Album/picture/62/


----------



## Shane

Latest


----------



## danthrax

A pic from your last vacation I hope?


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Latest



hfs. nice pic :good:


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

kelvincrispy said:


> Firstly I must say very big thread. Very nice wallpapers of all.
> I like almost all.
> Here is mine:



Whoa, that is... the most brilliant thing I've ever seen. I think I'm going to do that with a picture of my room... once I clean it out, ya know? 

Anyways, here's mine.





I've got 9 Project Reality pictures like that on cycle, changes every 15 minutes. Yes, I'm a "fanboy".


----------



## waltwhitman

Nevakonaza said:


> Latest



nice!


----------



## driverdj2000

View attachment 3823


----------



## pang15itlog

after looking at all of your computers, you guys just blow me away. I'm still running mine that I built more then 4 years ago. 
AMD 4000+
asus sli premium motherboard
3 160 gb seagate HDD
got a new 9800GTX but cpu is to slow so I dont get its full potential
2 dvd drives
last 2 power supplies died so its actually running on a 350 watt one from a old HP

I want to build a new one but dont have the money right now. I wish I could upgrade my old one but the parts are so old, I have to update pretty much everything. lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its been running for a long time its been great.


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Aastii

Stoic Sentinel said:


> Whoa, that is... the most brilliant thing I've ever seen. I think I'm going to do that with a picture of my room... once I clean it out, ya know?
> 
> Anyways, here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 9 Project Reality pictures like that on cycle, changes every 15 minutes. Yes, I'm a "fanboy".



that, sir, is awesome :good:


----------



## ScOuT

A shot from the lappy...I change about every week...I get bored easy


----------



## Drenlin

How many of you remember this?


----------



## Shane

Very nice Rambo!

Is it a real Mac or.....caugh?


----------



## Rambo

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice Rambo!
> 
> Is it a real Mac or.....caugh?


----------



## rwm19

for giggles


----------



## Domain_Man

Nice one rwm19

Think gamer, I like it.


----------



## Shane

Domain_Man said:


> Nice one rwm19
> 
> Think gamer, I like it.



BUT......Steam has come to mac now ,Its just the beginning.


----------



## mrjack

Now Macs just need to be cheaper and come with hardware better suited for gaming.


----------



## Shane

mrjack said:


> *Now Macs just need to be cheaper* and come with hardware better suited for gaming.



Cant see that happening in a long time,Macs have always been overpriced...but tha way i see it now,Once games start becomming more available to play on the OSX os.....more people will just pirate OSX more like they have been doing for some time....Maybe Steve jobs will understand hes been very greedy!

I mean £2,000 for a Mac pro over here,just ridiculous  .


----------



## tlarkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Cant see that happening in a long time,Macs have always been overpriced...but tha way i see it now,Once games start becomming more available to play on the OSX os.....more people will just pirate OSX more like they have been doing for some time....Maybe Steve jobs will understand hes been very greedy!
> 
> I mean £2,000 for a Mac pro over here,just ridiculous  .



*sigh*

Go build a Dell Optiplex (or whatever it is called) or a Sun Spark station with dual Xeon processors and see what it costs compared to a Mac Pro.

What apple needs to do, is create a barebones mid tower computer.  That way the consumer can buy it, slap whatever hard drives they want in it, and whatever video card they want in it, and be done.


----------



## MyCattMaxx




----------



## Shane

tlarkin said:


> What apple needs to do, is create a barebones mid tower computer.  That way the consumer can buy it, slap whatever hard drives they want in it, and whatever video card they want in it, and be done.




That would be cool,But i cant see them doing that either!
I do think the price of the OSX Operating system is great though,I mean £22 for a 1 user licence of Snow Leopard is great,Just their hardware are expensive.


----------



## rwm19

figured id toss the "more games from microsoft" icon on the desktop. pew pew apple, pew pew..


----------



## Bacon

[YT]<object width="1280" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yDjSgLB0a_g&hl=en_US&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yDjSgLB0a_g&hl=en_US&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1280" height="745"></embed></object>[/YT]

Not the greatest quality, but..


----------



## fikus4o

Here you go:
http://tinypic.com/r/209nl1h/6
This is from my work PC desktop. When i get home maybe i will post a screen from my home PC desktop.


----------



## Shane

[/IMG]


----------



## joh06937

ha, 0% usage. sweet...


----------



## Shane

Blacked out folder...Pron?


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Blacked out folder...Pron?



nope. it has to do with the blacked out icons... hmm, a mystery!


----------



## Shane




----------



## Intel_man

Nevakonaza said:


> Blacked out folder...Pron?





joh06937 said:


> nope. it has to do with the blacked out icons... hmm, a mystery!





Nevakonaza said:


>



He's lying. It's pr0n.


----------



## rwm19

The new builds desktop


----------



## joh06937

Intel_man said:


> He's lying. It's pr0n.



nope, that's my pr0n:


----------



## Ayrton

Thats my stupid and boring desktop


----------



## rwm19

wait, confusaled, the black block or red circle? :O


----------



## Ayrton

rwm19 said:


> wait, confusaled, the black block or red circle? :O



On his its probably both


----------



## Shane

Heres my desktop as of today


----------



## joh06937

^ very nice picture :good:



Ayrton said:


> On his its probably both



 no just the red circle lol. the blacked out one is the same one that appeared on my earlier desktop screenshot.


----------



## fastdude

*here it is*

Intel pentium II processor [email protected]
64Meg RAM
Non-existent GPU
Floppy Drive
486 motherboard (dont ask how i got a pentium II in there)


DONT LAUGH. I SAVED IT  IT WAS DYING


----------



## Shane

joh06937 said:


> ^ very nice picture :good:



Tks man,Interfacelift is the best!


----------



## rwm19

heh, just browsed interfacelift and seen joh06's wallpaper. without the pron


----------



## joh06937

rwm19 said:


> heh, just browsed interfacelift and seen joh06's wallpaper. without the pron



it's very calming, i love it.


----------



## Oakley

I just recently install Linux Ubuntu 10.01 LTS, after waiting a decade for the install I went through and added some new problems and played around a while to get the colors and appearance perfecto for me!

PS: I never really cared for purple but to go with the new Ubuntu 10.04 LTS I don't think I did to bad.


----------



## joh06937

^ what chrome theme is that? looks nice :good:


----------



## Oakley

joh06937 said:


> ^ what chrome theme is that? looks nice :good:



Chuck Anderson 
https://tools.google.com/chrome/intl/en/themes/theme_at_chuckanderson.html


----------



## Oakley

New wallpaper on different PC ( Laptop )

Gateway Laptop NV7915u
- Intel i3
- 4GB Ram
- 500GB Hard Drive
- 17inch LCD-LED Screen
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Gateway...lack/9695393.p?id=1218150610770&skuId=9695393


----------



## Shane

One could say thats a "Hot" background


----------



## Oakley

Nevakonaza said:


> One could say thats a "Hot" background



I have 8GB of photos likes that and 4GB worth of videos..


----------



## Shane

Oakley said:


> I have 8GB of photos likes that and 4GB worth of videos..



Videos eh ...tut tut tut 

My latest.


----------



## ilya124

Oakley said:


> New wallpaper on different PC ( Laptop )
> 
> Gateway Laptop NV7915u
> - Intel i3
> - 4GB Ram
> - 500GB Hard Drive
> - 17inch LCD-LED Screen
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Gateway...lack/9695393.p?id=1218150610770&skuId=9695393



do you have a link to that wallpaper?


----------



## Oakley

I have the picture at home, when I get home I'll upload it online and post a link here.
Shelby,


----------



## Oakley

Sorry about not uploading the link last night ilya124, it was a long night.

Gemma Atkinson
http://i46.tinypic.com/ing36s.jpg


----------



## rwm19

awesomeness, post more desktops!! hah


----------



## Oakley

rwm19 said:


> awesomeness, post more desktops!! hah



I would but non of them are even clothed and some of them I don't think my ex GF's would like on the internet.


----------



## ilya124

Oakley said:


> Sorry about not uploading the link last night ilya124, it was a long night.
> 
> Gemma Atkinson
> http://i46.tinypic.com/ing36s.jpg



ahh, too bad its not big enough for 1920x1080. but w/e thanks anyway man


----------



## Oakley

ilya124 said:


> ahh, too bad its not big enough for 1920x1080. but w/e thanks anyway man



Google the name and you'll find different sizes for that wallpaper.


----------



## awildgoose

It has been a while since I posted in this area.
This one is just one of many.





Yes that is me, stills from videos.

EDIT: I got changing backgrounds so this is another.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'm only using a wallpaper that came with Windows 7... I'll dig through my own photos and find another one eventually.
Buuut until then:


----------



## mihir




----------



## rwm19

im diggin the top one mihir.


----------



## mihir

rwm19 said:


> im diggin the top one mihir.



here you go


----------



## rwm19

woohoo ty


----------



## Metallica17

Metallica ftw


----------



## JareeB

Oakley said:


> I have 8GB of photos likes that and 4GB worth of videos..



my mom had 20gb and i lost most of them cuz i format my hd and for got to take them off


----------



## ganzey

cleaned up my netbook desktop, it was almost full of icons, and i needed some space







[/IMG]


----------



## joh06937

^ who's the chick?


----------



## ganzey

gf, lol she hates that pic, thinks she looks retarded, but i dont <3


----------



## joh06937

ganzey said:


> gf, lol she hates that pic, thinks she looks retarded, but i dont <3



come on, seriously, who is it?


----------



## Fatback

joh06937 said:


> come on, seriously, who is it?



+1 

posting pics of your sister isn't cool man


----------



## ganzey

Fatback said:


> +1
> 
> posting pics of your sister isn't cool man



ahh my bad, mustve forgotten


----------



## joh06937

ganzey said:


> ahh my bad, mustve forgotten



that must suck having a hot sister like that


----------



## Fatback

joh06937 said:


> that must suck having a hot sister like that



ROFL not for me, so ganzey can I get a her digits?


----------



## ganzey

Fatback said:


> ROFL not for me, so ganzey can I get a her digits?



only if i can have your mom's


----------



## joh06937

ganzey said:


> only if i can have your mom's



[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MwPLQ43JVYU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MwPLQ43JVYU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Fatback

ganzey said:


> only if i can have your mom's



Go ahead!! I'll tell her to take it easy on you since she will be your first

Now how about that number?


----------



## mihir

ganzey said:


> cleaned up my netbook desktop, it was almost full of icons, and i needed some space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]





joh06937 said:


> ^ who's the chick?





ganzey said:


> gf, lol she hates that pic, thinks she looks retarded, but i dont <3





joh06937 said:


> come on, seriously, who is it?





fatback said:


> +1
> 
> posting pics of your sister isn't cool man





ganzey said:


> ahh my bad, mustve forgotten





joh06937 said:


> that must suck having a hot sister like that





fatback said:


> rofl not for me, so ganzey can i get a her digits?:d





ganzey said:


> only if i can have your mom's:d





fatback said:


> go ahead!! I'll tell her to take it easy on you since she will be your first
> 
> now how about that number?




lol lmfao rofl:d


----------



## Wihannes

*My Desktop+Rig*

My Desktop and rig


----------



## susik89

Wow Wihannes thats A LOT of games


----------



## joh06937

Wihannes said:


> My Desktop and rig



wow, how did you do that to your games?


----------



## rwm19

yea was just goin to ask what dock you use? looks pretty dope


----------



## susik89

It's either rocketdock or stardock. Heres mine:


----------



## Wihannes

> Wow Wihannes thats A LOT of games


Hehe.. Thanks ^^ I play alot together with my girlfriend  Especially WoW and Left 4 Dead 1 and 2. There's my gf's pic on the side of my case under the DVS sticker =DD



> wow, how did you do that to your games?





> yea was just goin to ask what dock you use? looks pretty dope


Yeah I'm using Rocket Dock to keep my desktop clean  Don't like to mess around with the shortcuts =D

susik89 your dock's cool too!


----------



## CareyS




----------



## 87dtna

Ganzey, more pics plz


----------



## Blurredman

My Box, showing Desperados background and a select few shortcutted games. I admit, not the best text colour..


----------



## CareyS

emachines etower 400id


----------



## CareyS

Praetor said:


> Why load when you never restart?



Exactly! I only shut down when we go on vacation. And only restard upon updateds.


----------



## Blurredman

My other desktop. True!






Specs: 

CPU: Intel Pentium MMX 200Mhz
Mainboard: EPOX EP-5BVPXA
Memory: 128MB SDRAM 100Mhz
Graphics: ATI Mach64VT - 2MB - PCI
Sound: Yamaha OPL3SAx


----------



## Shane

Heres my latest,Clean install of 7 yesturday 






Yes i cant wait for Mafia 2!!!!


----------



## joh06937

downloading it already?


----------



## TFT

Can't get much cleaner


----------



## Blurredman

Nevakonaza said:


> Heres my latest,Clean install of 7 yesturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i cant wait for Mafia 2!!!!



I am very much looking forward to Mafia 2 aswel!! One of the greatest games IMO was Mafia!! I still play it even now. Most of my hours have just been cruising


----------



## Shane

joh06937 said:


> downloading it already?



 nah im 100% legit here,was actualy downloading, *Sniper - Ghost Warrior Demo*...take a look at it on youtube looks cool.


----------



## CareyS

TFT said:


> Can't get much cleaner



Whats that bar at the bottom above the taskbar called? It isn't Rocket Dock


----------



## joh06937

^ nexus.


----------



## Bacon

Latest:


----------



## joh06937

hmm, what is the thing at the top?


----------



## Drenlin

+1...interesting dock.


----------



## Bacon

joh06937 said:


> hmm, what is the thing at the top?



http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/

Cleans up my desktop a ton and makes for easy access when I have windows up.


----------



## DMGrier

*Lets see some screen shots!*

Lets see how you guys customize your desktops!


----------



## joh06937

yay 4 monitors


----------



## Drenlin

Bacon said:


> http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/
> 
> Cleans up my desktop a ton and makes for easy access when I have windows up.



That's objectdock? I have the same thing...but how did you get it to look like that?


----------



## Mzkoo7

Drenlin said:


> That's objectdock? I have the same thing...but how did you get it to look like that?


You need To get a New Theme/Skin....you can Download it here Wincustomize.com


----------



## joh06937

Mzkoo7 said:


> You need To get a New Theme/Skin....you can Download it here Wincustomize.com



know what the name is?


----------



## Oakley




----------



## Shane

Very....Very nice  

Heres mine.


----------



## Oakley

I finally fished my desktop with a application dock, I'll leave it alone maybe.


----------



## ganzey




----------



## 87dtna

skank...


----------



## kobaj

(Click for big)




Yeah, I'm only a /little/ excited for Portal2.


----------



## speedyink

My Laptop


----------



## joh06937

speedyink said:


> My Laptop



nice touch with the feet!

here is my latest triple monitor one:


----------



## Drenlin

Finally got out of WinXP...this looks so much better. If only I could figure out how to remove the recycle bin...in Vista all you had to do was try to delete it. (edit: nevermind...I just stuck the weather gadget on top of it, lol)


----------



## joh06937

^cute!!!
for the recycling bin, just right click on the desktop, select personalize, on the left click desktop icons, then uncheck the recycling bin. also, what gadget is the gpu monitoring one?


----------



## lemon07r

my pc sux
cpu; pentium4 3ghz (oced to 3.09ghz) socket 478
ram; 512mb ddr 266mhz
mobo; asus p4s800
hd;a dyin 120gb sata 1.5gbs (i think 5200rpm or 4800rpm, idk XD)
gpu;9550 oced from 250mhz to 450mhz (wow it was hard too XD)
stereo; a good altec lansing, to bad 1 speaker plug is broken
sound card; creative audigy (ls maybe)
psu; a 300w thingy that came with an aopen case


----------



## Drenlin

joh06937 said:


> ^cute!!!
> for the recycling bin, just right click on the desktop, select personalize, on the left click desktop icons, then uncheck the recycling bin. also, what gadget is the gpu monitoring one?



Ah, thanks!  (edit: Now how do I get it on the taskbar?)

It's this:
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Rivatuner-GPU-Monitor-Vista-Sidebar-Gadget-download-2185.html

You have to have Rivatuner running for it to work, though...


----------



## Mez

running on the comp in my sig 

As you can tell im a beatles fan, and the "setup" below is for a WoW type game called Archlord, ill have some pics up from it on the screenshot forum


----------



## joh06937

Alien! Where? said:


> running on the comp in my sig
> 
> As you can tell im a beatles fan, and the "setup" below is for a WoW type game called Archlord, ill have some pics up from it on the screenshot forum



+42 Rep (if we had a Rep system).


----------



## Mez

joh06937 said:


> +42 Rep (if we had a Rep system).



beatles fan too? Or you just like what you see?


----------



## joh06937

Alien! Where? said:


> beatles fan too? Or you just like what you see?



beatles fan.


----------



## Mez

joh06937 said:


> beatles fan.



Just the "Two of Us" If you get what im saying. (Beatles joke, not gay joke...)


----------



## joh06937

Alien! Where? said:


> Just the "Two of Us" If you get what im saying. (Beatles joke, not gay joke...)



lol, i gotcha  so is ellanky.


----------



## susik89

Just found this sick wallpaper


----------



## dwaynep




----------



## ScOuT

I change mine about every 3 days...currently I found a nice clock picture. It reminds me that I only have 3 weeks until R&R leave from the Afghan


----------



## Gareth

Re-sized from over 6000 pixels wide :|


----------



## rwm19

cant wait!!


----------



## narrowchi

what is this for?


----------



## rwm19

to post a picture of your desktop


----------



## mihir

ScOuT said:


> I change mine about every 3 days...currently I found a nice clock picture. It reminds me that I only have 3 weeks until R&R leave from the Afghan



Really nice arrangement


----------



## Elidicious

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Shane




----------



## 87dtna

susik89 said:


> Just found this sick wallpaper



I thought pluto wasn't a planet anymore...LOL


----------



## joh06937

87dtna said:


> I thought pluto wasn't a planet anymore...LOL



it's a planet in my heart...


----------



## 87dtna

LOL


----------



## dingcool

prodigio2k said:


> for later reference, you dont need a program,,you can just press "PRINT SCREEN,) without pressing ALT,,okey SIR



yeah  , thats true


----------



## Shane

Ubuntu 10.04 X64 bit is just great,Very fast and snappy even though its using 1gb idle,much more responsive that 7 has ever been for me...login is instant and responsive.
another cool feature in linux ive just found out it when you put your cursor over an audio file it plays the track in the background without you even needing to open a application to listen too it until you move the cursor off the track file and then it goes off,very good.

Everything worked for me,Audio...graphics drivers updated automatically,I've just installed Flash and Amsn using Terminal (with help from Google)


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Ubuntu 10.04 X64 bit is just great,Very fast and snappy even though its using 1gb idle,much more responsive that 7 has ever been for me...login is instant and responsive.
> another cool feature in linux ive just found out it when you put your cursor over an audio file it plays the track in the background without you even needing to open a application to listen too it until you move the cursor off the track file and then it goes off,very good.
> 
> Everything worked for me,Audio...graphics drivers updated automatically,I've just installed Flash and Amsn using Terminal (with help from Google)



i would love to have ubuntu for a second os but i couldn't get my hd 5770 drivers installed  although now that i have a different card maybe i should try again...


----------



## Shane

Atm ive been using linux for a few days and only used windows for about 1 hour when i wanted a game of BC2...i find Linux much faster and easier once you start finding your way around.

I've not had to install any drivers,Audio worked,Graphics drivers installed themselves...i thought getting drivers for my Epson RX500 printer would be a nightmare for linux as there isn't any available on Epsons website,however as soon as i switched the printer on it was instantly detected and it works flawless.

Really impressive for a free Operating system...


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Really impressive for a free Operating system...



hell yeah!


----------



## Shane

The Terminal is awesome....just gotta learn the commands now 






Install Opera


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Complete with a pic of Wayne Coyne I took a few weeks ago at The Flaming Lips show!


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Just gotta learn the commands now



 i had a fun time when i installed 10.4 (my first experience with ubuntu)  i eventually figured it out though, luckily. i'd have to figure it out all over again if i reinstalled


----------



## voyagerfan99

My Latitude


----------



## G25r8cer

New wallpaper and Im lovin it


----------



## Shane

Where you get that from? looks so simple and clean!

Is there a 1920x1080 version?


----------



## ScOuT

A shot of my laptop screen


----------



## 87dtna

Uggh, is that jessica alba?  Sorry, but she is ugly.  I have no idea how people think she's gorgeous, he face is very weird looking.  Decent body, ugly legs too.  She's a brown bag job.


----------



## G25r8cer

Nevakonaza said:


> Where you get that from? looks so simple and clean!
> 
> Is there a 1920x1080 version?



I know I love it. Was just searching around in my Wallpaper's folder and found it. Have no idea where i got it sorry. Yeah this picture is actually 1920x1200

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk3/g25racer/wxp31.jpg


----------



## macrylinda1

marquita188 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/MARQUITA188/screenshot.bmp




you got a load of programs running,,have you heard of msconfig buddy


----------



## Apathetic




----------



## Urboppi

I would show mine but I don't know a good hosting service.


----------



## Shane




----------



## rwm19

alienswarm ftw. diggin the wallpaper


----------



## joh06937




----------



## Shane

rwm19 said:


> alienswarm ftw. diggin the wallpaper



Thanks,Love all these HD wallpapers!



joh06937 said:


>



Looks great!

Here's my latest.


----------



## 87dtna

^ I like that one.


----------



## Whitebird

Here's the one from my laptop (xp running #e)


----------



## robycomby

motrherboard: ASUS P5Q-EM
processor: INTEL CORE 2 QUAD 2.5 GHZ Q8300
memory: 4gb kinston KVR800D2N5
graphic card: ATI RADEON HD4650
hdd: WESTERN DIGITAL 500GB CAVIAR BLACK
o/s: WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE X64

With this configuration win7 rating is 5.1 on the 1.0-7.9 scale. It's pretty fast.


----------



## Mattu

Simple, yet elegant


----------



## liamsmithuk

Here is mine  (Ubuntu with the elementary os theme and a nice wallpaper)


----------



## Shane

Thats nice Liam,Btw welcome to CF 

You use Linux as a Primary Os or not?


----------



## Aastii

On my step dad's laptop:


----------



## fastdude

Nice Mercedes ^^^


----------



## Aastii

fastdude said:


> Nice Mercedes ^^^



It isn't Mercedes. It is a Sauber C9, which is a Sauber Chassis and Mercedes Engine


----------



## Drenlin

My 5:4 look out of place here...


----------



## Shane




----------



## salvage-this

I suppose that I should get my Ubuntu desktop up.


----------



## diduknowthat

Rocketdock + many docklets combined with Rainmeter.


----------



## JakeMFBacon

diduknowthat said:


> Rocketdock + many docklets combined with Rainmeter.



any major difference between  rocketdock and nexus? also I downloaded rainmeter.... where do you get themes for it?


----------



## Hamster

I also want to know what diduknowthat themes are too.


----------



## Shane

Must keep this thread alive people! 

My latest


----------



## Fatback




----------



## dark_angel

i like those gadgets fatback. Any chance of getting links to get them?


----------



## Fatback

dark_angel said:


> i like those gadgets fatback. Any chance of getting links to get them?



Do you mean the sidebar gadgets, or do you want a link to the WMP Skin as well.


----------



## dark_angel

sidebar gadgets and wmp skin please


----------



## Fatback

dark_angel said:


> sidebar gadgets and wmp skin please



Alright here you go

CPU: http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=587ef54f-e121-418b-b258-e583e105a0d6
Network: http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=86656dc5-b0fe-489d-b115-44a76e050f63

Control System: http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=65daf803-c01f-43dd-bc61-4ddc9c8a9736&bt=1&pl=1 
Control System With clock: http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=4fd9a267-1952-44ef-a4d9-cdafe0fc52b7&bt=1&pl=1
Control System With up-time: http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=5b99d9c7-5160-4c72-a66b-41acbdbc74c4&bt=1&pl=1

wmp Skin: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/downloads/windows-media-player/skins just click the Kenwood one, or look through the others.


Edit: I got bored. Still trying to find some icons that go good with it.


----------



## Fatback

Another re-do. I think I'm going to keep it for a while.


----------



## Drenlin

^ I thought you actually had the TDK player for a second, haha. Haven't used that since the backstreet boys were popular. XD

Used to be pretty cool, though. We started using it to play files that WMP couldn't.


----------



## Fatback

Drenlin said:


> ^ I thought you actually had the TDK player for a second, haha. Haven't used that since the backstreet boys were popular. XD



lol, Nah it's just a Skin. It was the closet thing I could find to match my theme.


----------



## 87dtna

Isn't mine awesome??  (two screens)


----------



## Fatback

^ ewwwww internet explorer.


----------



## Bacon

I need to get a new Windowblinds theme..


----------



## Fatback

Bacon said:


> I need to get a new Windowblinds theme..



There is so many to choose from, I can't make up my mind


----------



## Bacon

Fatback said:


> There is so many to choose from, I can't make up my mind



Not only that, but I'm really picky.


----------



## Fatback

Bacon said:


> Not only that, but I'm really picky.



Yea same here. Also a good bit of them don't work right with Google Chrome. I'm using one called Darker Side ATM. I really like it a lot so far.


----------



## Intel_man

Fatback said:


> ^ ewwwww internet explorer.



I lol'd.


----------



## 87dtna

Fatback said:


> ^ ewwwww internet explorer.



I don't really get everybody's issue with it.


----------



## Aastii

@fatback Your poor memory, so many good bytes have been lost to your system, they will never be forgotten


----------



## pokethesmot




----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> @fatback Your poor memory, so many good bytes have been lost to your system, they will never be forgotten



lol, you can blame that partly on Vista, and the rest on the fact that I like to have 300 tabs open at one time


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> lol, you can blame that partly on Vista, and the rest on the fact that I like to have 300 tabs open at one time



and that you have a bjillion mods and extra toolbars going on


----------



## punabutta8251

*AVADirect I got for 650$.*

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit
Corsair CMPSU-650-TX 80 PLUS
MSI 785GM-E65 DDR3-1333
AMD Athlon II X2 260 Dual Core 3.2GHz AM3
Cooler Master Hyper 101 CPU Cooler
4GB Corsair XMS3 PC3-10666 DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1.5V
WD 500GB Caviar Green 32MB Cache
XFX 5770 1GB DDR5 (650$ does not include video card)
Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer (650$ does not include sound card)

Wish I had the patience/smarts to assemble my own...what ya gonna do?

What should I add/upgrade..suggestions. Plan to keep single card set up.
I always like to upgrade my video cards is now a good time or should I wait.


----------



## fastdude

punabutta8251 said:


> OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit
> Corsair CMPSU-650-TX 80 PLUS
> MSI 785GM-E65 DDR3-1333
> AMD Athlon II X2 260 Dual Core 3.2GHz AM3
> Cooler Master Hyper 101 CPU Cooler
> 4GB Corsair XMS3 PC3-10666 DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1.5V
> WD 500GB Caviar Green 32MB Cache
> XFX 5770 1GB DDR5 (650$ does not include video card)
> Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer (650$ does not include sound card)
> 
> Wish I had the patience/smarts to assemble my own...what ya gonna do?
> 
> What should I add/upgrade..suggestions. Plan to keep single card set up.
> I always like to upgrade my video cards is now a good time or should I wait.



You must be confused  This thread is designed to post your desktop, (as in the thing with all your programs and background on), not the specs of the computer 
The welcome and introduction thread is here


----------



## Drenlin

Finally found one that looks decent on my awkward resolution combo. (1024x768 + 1280x1024)


----------



## drumr04

Here's my current desktop.  The background changes every 15 minutes.  It's on 23" and 19" monitors.


----------



## dark_angel

my desktop currently. Trying  to find landscape that will flow over both evenly.


----------



## joh06937

dark_angel said:


> my desktop currently. Trying  to find landscape that will flow over both evenly.



just find a large one that is the resolution of both together and split it into two pieces (or find ones already split).


----------



## dark_angel

joh06937 said:


> just find a large one that is the resolution of both together and split it into two pieces (or find ones already split).



i've tried searching on google for the resolution of both together but can't find much.


----------



## joh06937

dark_angel said:


> i've tried searching on google for the resolution of both together but can't find much.



http://www.ewallpapers.eu/search_size/2560x1024-Dual-Monitor
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/date/dual_monitors/2560x1024/
http://www.sodesk.com/cat-28.html
http://hubpages.com/hub/Ultra-Quality-Dual-Monitor-2560-x-1600-Wallpapers-Collection-2

sift through and then just open the one you want in paint and split it in half  voila!

edit: oops, i only googled your sig's monitor's specs  looks like are widescreen and not 1280x1024. what resolution are they?


----------



## dark_angel

lol srry i have 23" and 22" and both using 1920x1080. I had the wrong resolution of both it turns out but still seems a little hard to find. I believe it would be 3840x2160?

Edit-New one


----------



## joh06937

nope, 3840x1080


----------



## Shane

Everyone's going Dual or triple monitor crazy lately 

Id prefer one bigger screen!


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Everyone's going Dual or triple monitor crazy lately
> 
> Id prefer one bigger screen!



I prefer it with dual monitors, can have a game up on one, and MSN, Steam, Xfire and TS open on the other so I know what is going on. Easier to compare stuff too, and to have itunes up when on CF and lots of other stuff. Couldn't do without it now, but I would quite like a couple of new monitors, 1 is 17" and about 7 years old now, the other is 19" and 5, and highest either can go is 1280x1024 

=EDIT=

fatback where do you get all of your skins for toolbars/taskbar and such?


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> fatback where do you get all of your skins for toolbars/taskbar and such?



I use a program called WindowBlinds. Its a pretty cool program, but it cost like $20. I got it for free though, as one of my friends bought it, and they gave him 2 serial keys, so he gave me one. You can download the 30day demo, and try it out.


----------



## 87dtna

Nevakonaza said:


> Everyone's going Dual or triple monitor crazy lately
> 
> Id prefer one bigger screen!



I have two 1080p monitors :good:

I like to have all my monitoring software up on the 2nd screen while I'm gaming or doing whatever.


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Everyone's going Dual or triple monitor crazy lately
> 
> Id prefer one bigger screen!









i got 4 running right now


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> I use a program called WindowBlinds. Its a pretty cool program, but it cost like $20. I got it for free though, as one of my friends bought it, and they gave him 2 serial keys, so he gave me one. You can download the 30day demo, and try it out.



thanks man, will give it a go 



87dtna said:


> I have two 1080p monitors :good:
> 
> I like to have all my monitoring software up on the 2nd screen while I'm gaming or doing whatever.



ooh forgot about that use, it is great if you have just set an OC and want to see temps in game in real time, or see what sort of loads you are on at certain points

@joh lmao how long did it take you to make all them new folders and arrange them ? Were you a little bored by any chance?


----------



## joh06937

Aastii said:


> thanks man, will give it a go
> 
> 
> 
> ooh forgot about that use, it is great if you have just set an OC and want to see temps in game in real time, or see what sort of loads you are on at certain points
> 
> @joh lmao how long did it take you to make all them new folders and arrange them ? Were you a little bored by any chance?



just did a ctrl+c and held down ctrl+v but the organizing took a little while to do  only like 5 minutes. but yeah, i was extremely bored...


----------



## Shane

Haha ERIC RULES 

4 monitors though ,I actually set up Dual monitors once before,with my current 22" widescreen and another 19" widescreen,And to be honest i never really used it other than to monitor my system temps while i was gaming when i first set up my system.

I bet its amazing playing games though on Eyefinity


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Haha *ERIK* RULES
> 
> 4 monitors though ,I actually set up Dual monitors once before,with my current 22" widescreen and another 19" widescreen,And to be honest i never really used it other than to monitor my system temps while i was gaming when i first set up my system.
> 
> I bet its amazing playing games though on Eyefinity



fixed 

it is pretty awesome. luckily i have a 5970 so i don't have to sacrifice much quality wise 

but i do actually use all of them a lot. the side one not part of the eyefinity group is just for watching movies and such but i always have google chrome open (on cf of course ) and i usually have something my zune software open and/or microsoft word or any combination of windows open.


----------



## 87dtna

I didn't care for eyefinity too much when I had 3 1080p monitors.  It's too much to watch at once, if you are playing competitive multiplayer in a fast paced setting you only pay attention to the middle screen anyway.


----------



## Fatback

My new theme.


----------



## jjpp

87dtna said:


> I didn't care for eyefinity too much when I had 3 1080p monitors.  It's too much to watch at once, if you are playing competitive multiplayer in a fast paced setting you only pay attention to the middle screen anyway.



cool.


----------



## voyagerfan99

My Latitude


----------



## Shane




----------



## FATALiiTYz

Using RocketDock with the Opacity set to zero.


----------



## Fatback

^ 
+1 for rocket dock
-1 for MW2 wallpaper
+1 for Photoshop
=
+1


----------



## linkin




----------



## Shane




----------



## salvage-this

Figured I would throw the laptop up


----------



## pokethesmot

salvage-this said:


> Figured I would throw the laptop up



hey man how did you get that bottom bar


----------



## Fatback

pokethesmot said:


> hey man how did you get that bottom bar



It's called Docky.

http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/Docky


----------



## salvage-this

Docky is good as well but this is actually cairo dock.  Both have about the same features


----------



## Fatback

salvage-this said:


> Docky is good as well but this is actually cairo dock.  Both have about the same features



oh, my bad! I didn't even know there was another one. I use docky, haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## salvage-this

No problem.  Finding Cairo Dock in Ubuntu Software Center is hit or miss but i'm sure there is another download for it someplace...

Oh and nice theme for vista.  That looks really good!


----------



## Shane

Basic but i like it


----------



## Bacon

Figured I'd join in and get a dual monitor setup going.

Latest:






Non-resized: http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/3228/desktopmc.png


----------



## Shane

[/IMG]


----------



## Fatback

Too bad it's a Canon I might edit out the Canon and Mark II logo.


----------



## joh06937

changed my background again. don't have my fourth hooked up at the moment and don't feel like doing so right now, so ya'll only get to see my main three. have my taskbar set to auto hide.


----------



## Moan

family guy all the way =D


----------



## patrickv

woot, haven't posted in ages.. here ya go


----------



## Shane

Super nice   :good:


----------



## Fatback

My Laptops


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> Super nice   :good:



hahahahah lol @ --> 

seriously


----------



## tlarkin

Fatback said:


> My Laptops



That reminds me of the Princess Monoke movie, or however you spell it.  It is also sorta creeping me out 



> hahahahah lol @ -->
> 
> seriously



Well that is like the default wallpaper dude


----------



## SeN




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Fatback

tlarkin said:


> That reminds me of the Princess Monoke movie, or however you spell it.  It is also sorta creeping me out



Yea that's what I thought when I first saw it. It's my favorite wallpaper that came with Windows 7. I like how unusual, and creepy it is.


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> hahahahah lol @ -->
> 
> seriously



What? 

I like it


----------



## wildbill




----------



## joh06937

decided to go for something totally different than my normal wallpapers. LOVING IT!


----------



## BillOhio

I'm pretty sure this picture wasn't taken in Ohio


----------



## Shane

Those both look great 

@ joh06937,What yo think of the latest Ubuntu?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Branching out into the Linux world with Linux Mint


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Those both look great
> 
> @ joh06937,What yo think of the latest Ubuntu?



haven't tried it (that's windows). i actually am probably installing it later today though (doing the 10.10 one). i'll let you know what my thoughts are then


----------



## Rocko

My laptop


----------



## [email protected]

My Work Lappy's desktop


----------



## Tayl

Mine at the moment:


----------



## DETNSWDER

well, i made a great one. its one of these.






just kidding

its actually


----------



## Oakley




----------



## Russ88765

oakley said:


>



/thread


----------



## Hacker4fake

*my favorite wallpaper*

check out this one!


----------



## Hacker4fake

that's my favorite one


----------



## Hacker4fake

Hacker4fake said:


> check out this one!


 code name: Tahiti Eden Girl


----------



## Shane

Oakley said:


>



 nice!

Mine atm,Dream car.






i will one day have one


----------



## Hacker4fake

By the way, how do U do to paste ur pic in the message without attachement?


----------



## joh06937

Hacker4fake said:


> By the way, how do U do to paste ur pic in the message without attachement?



upload it with something like http://imageshack.us/ and copy the "direct link" text and click on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 button and paste your text in.


----------



## Shane

Update


----------



## MBGraphics

Nevakonaza said:


> nice!
> 
> Mine atm,Dream car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will one day have one




My dad has one  I get to drive it all the time

Good choice, its a great Muscle car


----------



## Shane

MBGraphics said:


> My dad has one  I get to drive it all the time
> 
> Good choice, its a great Muscle car



oh wow,Your lucky!

Wish we had decent cars like that over here!


----------



## 87dtna

I want an R/T 6 speed, red with black stripes would be nice.

But with 2 kids now, and another planned, it's not practical or affordable.  Sucks.


----------



## MBGraphics

How is it not practical? the backseat AND trunk are HUGE!!


----------



## 87dtna

MBGraphics said:


> How is it not practical? the backseat AND trunk are HUGE!!



Well come on over and convince my wife then lol 



davidwilsoon said:


> you got a load of programs running,,have you heard of msconfig buddy



Holy crap yeah he is, I didn't even notice that.


----------



## MBGraphics

I think when she sees the size of that trunk AND the fact that the backseat folds down for MORE room, she will see the coolest "grocery getter" ever  

And I have fit 3 teenagers in the backseat comfortably. One of them was 6'1, another was 6' an the other was 5'10. It's comfortable too, not super bouncy an stiff like a Mustang.

I bet if you get it in Furious Fuchsia or Plumb Crazy Purple she would love it  hahahaha


----------



## Shane




----------



## Hacker4fake

*another nice desktop wallpaper*


----------



## Fatback

it's just so creepy I had to have it.


----------



## NVX_185

Oh God, I am scarred for life.

What has been seen, cannot be un-seen.


----------



## [email protected]

WTF is that? and why is blood spewing from his genital area onto the wall?

I'm never going to be able to get rid of that image, it's burned itself on my mind.


----------



## salvage-this

A friend of mine came over with his DSLR today and we got a few shots of the new 460 

Maybe now some of you can get that creepy demon thing out of your heads...


----------



## anongo

heres my baby:
 btw how did you get those high res pics on??

Is a desktop the screen??  cause id rather see people pcs than screens?? if it is screens someone or maybe i will start a tower thread!!


----------



## Fatback

anongo said:


> heres my baby:
> btw how did you get those high res pics on??
> 
> Is a desktop the screen??  cause id rather see people pcs than screens?? if it is screens someone or maybe i will start a tower thread!!



Yes this thread is for screenshots of your desktop(the thing all your icons is on). A lot of people seem to get confused by the name though. We already have a http://www.computerforum.com/9727-post-pic-your-pc-here-750.html thread so you can post the pic of your PC there.


----------



## ScOuT

I have ditched the dock and just pinned everything in the start menu. I got back into the Vista sidebar...kinda like it.


----------



## Shane




----------



## Aastii

Shane where do you get your backgrounds from?

And also, IE...really


----------



## Shane

Interfacelift 

Yeah ive got to like IE


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Interfacelift
> 
> Yeah ive got to like IE



thanks,

and you should be ashamed to post that on a computer forum


----------



## 87dtna

I use IE


----------



## shravan98

87dtna said:


> I use IE


----------



## ganzey




----------



## Rocko

ganzey said:


>



I lol'ed :good:


----------



## patrickv

shravan98 said:


>



lol


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Having some fun with Rainmeter and Objectdock.


----------



## Fatback

^ Nice, I really like the B&W theme of it all. I like rainmeter, but I have trouble getting some of the skins to work.


----------



## Shane

Ethan where you get your walls from? 

My basic desktop


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Nevakonaza said:


> Ethan where you get your walls from?
> 
> My basic desktop


Well, that one I just googled "carbon fiber wallpaper" 

All of my others come from Interface Lift


----------



## Aastii

I love those desktops with rainmeter/object dock, but I started using them a few days ago and really can't be bothered. It is too much work, just for aesthetics


----------



## cryof




----------



## Kitsune

So here is mine now that my Newly build computer is up and stable


----------



## Shane

Been using my Laptop for a few days,cant wait to get my rig built again...


----------



## Bacon

Just got into rainmeter a couple days ago. I was surprised at how easy it is to modify skins or make your own. 






Everything on the top-rightish area is made/modded by me. The original theme is Dark Glass and the trash bin and network meter (which is broken) are from some other theme.

Using Windowblind's Black theme as well.

No idea where I got the wallpaper from, but its really the only one I liked that goes well with this setup.

Oh and that dock on top has been since removed (5 seconds ago lol) considering all the apps that were in it are now on that right bar.


----------



## MBGraphics

wow sweet!! I really gotta start reading up on how to use it


----------



## ScOuT

Messing around with Objectdock today. I have used Rocketdock for years...had to try something different

I messed around with Rain Meter today. I don't have the time to sit there and customize it like I want. Those who have Rain Meter all set up on here...hats off to you. I have ADD and cannot focus for any extended period of time.


----------



## Drenlin

^ lol, nice name for a spammer...surprised it wasn't taken already.

Mine:


----------



## generalsimpson




----------



## fastdude

@Drenlin

Woah! Doomsday or what? Took ages to load


----------



## Heepsy




----------



## Gusterr

I love space... were I any good math, I'd be an Astronomy/Astrophysics major.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Linux


----------



## kobaj

Kitsune said:


> So here is mine now that my Newly build computer is up and stable



0.0 do want, a friend of mine would love that background!

(If you don't mind.)


----------



## mrjack

Gusterr said:


> I love space... were I any good math, I'd be an Astronomy/Astrophysics major.



You should check out this site.
http://www.spacetelescope.org/images/

I use the 3.8GB "Top 100" pack for wallpaper material. Very large resolution images. :good:


----------



## Shane

voyagerfan99 said:


> Linux



Very nice to see a Linux screenshot in here,you dont see many. 

Id love to wipe my Laptop of windows vista and shove OpenSuse Linux on it,But the mother could never use it OR ubuntu...why i dont know its so simple just for internet use...but yeah. 

Vista had to go back on to please her....Its my Laptop


----------



## awildgoose

Two screens, a bit big.
Hey, what else did you think I would have?


----------



## jamesd1981

still picture of my desktop, although it is a dreamscene video.


----------



## Gusterr

mrjack said:


> You should check out this site.
> http://www.spacetelescope.org/images/
> 
> I use the 3.8GB "Top 100" pack for wallpaper material. Very large resolution images. :good:



Jackpot! Thanks


----------



## fastdude

*Awildgoose,*

The first thing I noticed on your desktop was the British flag


Looks pretty cool though


----------



## Shane

Enough games Goose?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice to see a Linux screenshot in here,you dont see many.
> 
> Id love to wipe my Laptop of windows vista and shove OpenSuse Linux on it,But the mother could never use it OR ubuntu...why i dont know its so simple just for internet use...but yeah.
> 
> Vista had to go back on to please her....Its my Laptop



Dual boot! 

I still need Windows for a lot of stuff, so I have both Windows & LM9 on all my laptops.


----------



## myndziuss

Lol awildgoose you got some nice games :F

Heres my desktop, only installed antivirus so far


----------



## gamerwithoutrig

*My desktop*

How do I post my desktop?


----------



## fastdude

gamerwithoutrig said:


> How do I post my desktop?



Press Print Screen (PrtSc) on your keyboard with no windows open, just the desktop showing, open paint, Ctrl + V to paste, then upload it to PhotoBucket. You'll need an account first.

Does your keyboard have QWERTY layout?


----------



## myndziuss

You can just use imageshack for free (aka without account registration needed)


----------



## awildgoose

fastdude said:


> *Awildgoose,*
> 
> The first thing I noticed on your desktop was the British flag
> 
> 
> Looks pretty cool though



-.-
Yes, thank you, it does look pretty cool... nah better than cool.



Nevakonaza said:


> Enough games Goose?



I got more uninstalled on steam, 12 more .


----------



## Shane




----------



## speedyink

Weee!


----------



## Drenlin

^ Wait...what? Are those Gnome icons?


----------



## speedyink

Drenlin said:


> ^ Wait...what? Are those Gnome icons?



Not from gnome, but gnome inspired (some of em anyway).  Can't remember where I downloaded them..got them ages ago.


----------



## Mattu

Rockin' the duel monitors 

I scaled this image down; the one on the left is @ 1440x900 (lame magnavox tv ) and the right is @ 1280x1024


----------



## Shane




----------



## SslagleZ28




----------



## ScOuT

I have been going with the clean and simple look lately. Everything is in the start menu


----------



## voyagerfan99

abrahamlinken said:


> i have macbook 13"
> 
> and really its good working



Die spammer

Windows 7 on the Latitude. I've got it on the "Winter" theme with the rotating picture pack.


----------



## SslagleZ28

Changed it up abit


----------



## Justin

had my laptop for a month now. 18.4" @ 1680x945


----------



## Shane

This thread has got very quiet lately.


----------



## 87dtna

Mine is still the same, blank blue screen.  yay


----------



## G25r8cer

Guys: Dont those shortcut arrows drive you nuts?


----------



## ScOuT

G25r8cer said:


> Guys: Dont those shortcut arrows drive you nuts?



LOL...I hate shortcuts on my desktop. I have to run a dock or pin everything in the start menu. Clean desktop is the only way


----------



## tremmor

im the same way with dual 24". have 7 shortcuts i often use. 
Everything i might use is pinned to the taskbar. If its seldom used then i delete it then get under start/programs. Like the taskbar though and hide it.


----------



## G25r8cer

ScOuT said:


> LOL...I hate shortcuts on my desktop. I have to run a dock or pin everything in the start menu. Clean desktop is the only way



2nd that 

I recently came across a dock called "Nexus Dock" and love it


----------



## SslagleZ28

Yes its a screenshot, IM like some others I hate crap on my desktop, and i keep the taskbar hidden


----------



## Shane




----------



## Justin




----------



## G25r8cer

Got my old hp 17" back so im rocking dual monitors now


----------



## Fatback

jnskyliner34 said:


>



I got that game on my Palm Pre. It's awesome, I might have to buy the full version.

Heres Mine, nothing has really changed.


----------



## Justin

haha yeah! Angry Birds is awesome! The full version is worth the $.99. lots of levels!


----------



## Fatback

jnskyliner34 said:


> haha yeah! Angry Birds is awesome! The full version is worth the $.99. lots of levels!



The full version is like $3 for WebOS but still worth it. I spent hours just on the demo with 15 levels. You must have an iphone/ipod touch to get it for $.99. It's free on Android, but it's covered in ads.


----------



## Justin

wow! $3! y'all getting ripped off.


----------



## Fatback

jnskyliner34 said:


> wow! $3! y'all getting ripped off.



My bad is $1.99, still I have no idea why it's more. Probably just has something to do with HP/Palm wanting more money.


----------



## SslagleZ28

Fatback said:


> I got that game on my Palm Pre. It's awesome, I might have to buy the full version.
> 
> Heres Mine, nothing has really changed.



how do you get your screen set-up like that, it looks so nice, with the music and the drives and the cool lookin shortcuts down at the bottom/ pls teach me lol


----------



## Fatback

SslagleZ28 said:


> how do you get your screen set-up like that, it looks so nice, with the music and the drives and the cool lookin shortcuts down at the bottom/ pls teach me lol



The shortcuts your talking about is called a Dock. There are several different ones you can get. I use Both ObjectDock, and RocketDock. RocketDock is the one at the bottom. ObjectDock isn't showed in the screen shot because I have it set to only pop up when I put my mouse over it. The rest is RainMeter, which at first may seem complicated, but isn't to hard. It takes time to learn how everything works, and to get it how you want it. I've probably got 10 hours into customizing mine. Thats including spending hours looking for themes, and icons I like though, which I've very picky about.

ObjectDock: http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/
ObjectDock addons: http://www.wincustomize.com/explore/objectdock

RocketDock: http://rocketdock.com/
RocketDock addons: http://rocketdock.com/addons/all/popular

RainMeter: http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/
RainMeter addons: http://customize.org/rainmeter

*Help, and instructions:*
OD:http://forums.wincustomize.com/82930
RD:http://rocketdock.com/Help/English/
RM:http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/?q=Rainmeter101


----------



## zombine210

BAM!
this is my gaming rig :gun:


----------



## SslagleZ28

Fatback said:


> The shortcuts your talking about is called a Dock. There are several different ones you can get. I use Both ObjectDock, and RocketDock. RocketDock is the one at the bottom. ObjectDock isn't showed in the screen shot because I have it set to only pop up when I put my mouse over it. The rest is RainMeter, which at first may seem complicated, but isn't to hard. It takes time to learn how everything works, and to get it how you want it. I've probably got 10 hours into customizing mine. Thats including spending hours looking for themes, and icons I like though, which I've very picky about.
> 
> ObjectDock: http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/
> ObjectDock addons: http://www.wincustomize.com/explore/objectdock
> 
> RocketDock: http://rocketdock.com/
> RocketDock addons: http://rocketdock.com/addons/all/popular
> 
> RainMeter: http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/
> RainMeter addons: http://customize.org/rainmeter
> 
> *Help, and instructions:*
> OD:http://forums.wincustomize.com/82930
> RD:http://rocketdock.com/Help/English/
> RM:http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/?q=Rainmeter101



very cool and thank you, i think i'll stat playing around with it this weekend


----------



## memory

I just started messing with Docks.  

Instead of changing the icons all together, is there a way to give them a different look, for example, a rusty look?


----------



## Shane

Ubuntu Studio X64.






Im shocked at how fast Linux runs compared to windows,I was running this in a Virtual machine with 1GB ram,1 cpu core and 12mb vid memory and it just flys,alot faster than Windows is on my SSD and my full system 

I really hope one day Linux takes off and goes somewhat mainstream,I cant see why not i mean it has ALOT of potential.


----------



## salvage-this

^ I have been meaning to try Ubuntu Studio for a while now.  How do you like it?

I agree with you that I wish that  Linux would take off.  It has been amazing me since the day I started using it.  Unfortunately I thing most people are too afraid of change to give it a try.


----------



## Shane

I like it alot,Its not all that much diffrent from the standard Ubuntu install really,software center was missing so i had to install that within Terminal,but nothing that a quick google search couldnt help me with.

I think thats what puts alot of people off from using Linux is those commands,but thats the only time ive actually had to use it.

Using this today just really shows how slow windows actually is in comparison.


----------



## Drenlin

^ I think it comes with Synaptic Package Manager, doesn't it? You can use that instead of the command line.


----------



## Shane

Drenlin said:


> ^ I think it comes with Synaptic Package Manager, doesn't it? You can use that instead of the command line.



Not too keen on Synaptic Package Manager,Prefer software center.


----------



## salvage-this

Synaptic is good for downloading the extra plugins that you would normally get through the terminal.  I use it all the time to grab extra packages.


----------



## Shane




----------



## SslagleZ28

Just started playing with docks, and going to start with themeing as well, but for the time being


----------



## Fatback

^ Looks good dude, I like the Dock theme. Which dock is that? I used to have that same wallpaper lol. If your looking for some wallpapers this is personally my favorite site http://wall.alphacoders.com/wallpaper_categories.php


----------



## SslagleZ28

Fatback said:


> ^ Looks good dude, I like the Dock theme. Which dock is that? I used to have that same wallpaper lol. If your looking for some wallpapers this is personally my favorite site http://wall.alphacoders.com/wallpaper_categories.php



ty sir... yeah you have me hooked now lol, this is actually fun messin aroudn with the dock, and icons and such.... i used the rocketdock like you said and its the Fireblade tribal skin.  Looks pretty cool... and ill def check out that website, i change my desktop liek 4 times a week


----------



## Fatback

SslagleZ28 said:


> ty sir... yeah you have me hooked now lol, this is actually fun messin aroudn with the dock, and icons and such.... i used the rocketdock like you said and its the Fireblade tribal skin.  Looks pretty cool... and ill def check out that website, i change my desktop liek 4 times a week



Yeah it really fun to mess with, so many different things you can do with it.

Heres mine right now, I'll probably keep it like this for a little while.


----------



## SslagleZ28

Fatback said:


> Yeah it really fun to mess with, so many different things you can do with it.
> 
> Heres mine right now, I'll probably keep it like this for a little while.



now what do you use to create where your itunes is, and how you have your disks, and signal strength?


----------



## Fatback

SslagleZ28 said:


> now what do you use to create where your itunes is, and how you have your disks, and signal strength?



Thats all rainmeter(I linked you to it on the last page). You can choose a ton of things for it to display. Its really confusing at first, but once you figure out how it works, it's not so bad. 


RainMeter: http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/
RainMeter addons: http://customize.org/rainmeter
RainMeter Help: http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/?q=Rainmeter101


----------



## antman157




----------



## Weedcali

I like to keep things a bit basic


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Shane

Lookin good Danny 

Heres the beast im on atm


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> Lookin good Danny
> 
> Heres the beast im on atm



windows needs activation


----------



## Shane

Yeah i tried,I think they took down the activation servers now?...anyway windows automaticly updated the time in Windows and when i tried loggin in again the other night it locked me out saying i needed to activate 

Im using my Laptop now,Its horrible though as its running Vista :/


----------



## KoHvIpEr

*My Computer specs*

I'm just new here,but the specs of my machine are as follows
i7 3.06 ghz
24gb memory
5 2tb hd's
3x's Zoltac gtx480 video cards
Thermaltake 1200 power supply
Thermaltake v9 case
blueray writer
GA-EX58-UD5 mainboard
Wndows 7 Ultimate 64bit


----------



## ComputerFreak15

At the moment just did this.


----------



## SslagleZ28

ComputerFreak15 said:


> At the moment just did this.



Atleast the part of the plate i can see is correct lol


----------



## fastdude

Woah, nice colours on that Chrome icon ^


----------



## ComputerFreak15

fastdude said:


> Woah, nice colours on that Chrome icon ^


Thanks


SslagleZ28 said:


> Atleast the part of the plate i can see is correct lol


LOL


----------



## Shane

Fresh install of 7 last night,Love this background. 






[/IMG]


----------



## Ben

Well--I'm back, everyone  Haven't seen you guys in a while. Hope the forum has been great. Figured my first order of business would be to post a screeny of my desktop like I used to!


----------



## adsprog03

My new rig! Just got it all in just waiting on the GPU and the CPU.

Mobo:ASUS M4A89TD PRO/USB3 
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz
Ram: Corsair 8GB DDR3
GPU: XFX HD-685X-ZDFC Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit DDR5
HDD: 500GB Western Digital Caviar Black 6.0Gb/s (plus another 2tb)
PSU: Corsair 650tx
Case: COOLER MASTER HAF 922

Let me know what you think!


----------



## karma charger

Ben said:


> Well--I'm back, everyone  Haven't seen you guys in a while. Hope the forum has been great. Figured my first order of business would be to post a screeny of my desktop like I used to!



did you take your background pic? if so nice.


----------



## Shane

This thread has gone very quiet lately.


----------



## G3N1US!

http://s622.photobucket.com/albums/tt304/2000wj_al/My%20Projects/
My white one is currently the only usable one... XD
The rest, i need to look for some parts


----------



## mrRemz

I love nature .... from the island of borneo


----------



## Ben

karma charger said:


> did you take your background pic? if so nice.



No sir  I think I got it on Deviant Art.


----------



## Metal Man 2

Fatback said:


> Yeah it really fun to mess with, so many different things you can do with it.
> 
> Heres mine right now, I'll probably keep it like this for a little while.


how did you get that screen, its pretty cool?


----------



## samtobeng

U can download the 3d animation wallpaper from a link located at the right down side in my site.


----------



## Human_Warrior

New setup with GeekTool, all the items are functioning not just photos, the two text boxes under news feed are feeds to this Forum as well as local news


----------



## zer0_c00l

*Nuff Said*


----------



## voyagerfan99

^Haha 

If you like the LCARS system, check out the System47 screensaver.

Here's my wallpaper: My girlfriend & I having fun with Photobooth


----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## Mark4_4

your all making me jealous  im building mine soon though


----------



## voyagerfan99

Mark4_4 said:


> your all making me jealous  im building mine soon though



How is jealousy involved with desktop wallpaper?


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## Shane




----------



## kobaj

Freshly Formatted my setup!

(click to embiggen)


----------



## mihir

uk80glue said:


>



wallpaper want!!!!!


----------



## Bacon




----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Bacon

wolfeking said:


> wow. UK80 and Bacon, your desktops are so.... Uber cool. Wish I knew how to do that.



Personally I use:

Rainmeter
WindowBlinds

I know UK80 uses Rainmeter for the stuff at the top and possibly WindowBlinds for the taskbar. No idea about the dock. Could be RocketDock or maybe ObjectDock. I'm thinking its RocketDock though.


----------



## Shane

Hey Becon where you get that Background from?


----------



## Bacon

Nevakonaza said:


> Hey Becon where you get that Background from?



***ADULT CONTENT WARNING***
www.4walled.org

If you take the time to sift through all the garbage you can find some pretty awesome wallpapers. I'm sure there are better sites out there, but that is the one I use.

I spent about 20-30 minutes on there and only came out with about 3 or 4 wallpapers that I liked. Granted, I'm really picky. I like my wallpapers to be really crisp.


----------



## Shane

Wicked site,Thanks Bacon.


----------



## madneo

Kornowski said:


>



SICK, where did you get that wallpaper?


----------



## patrickv

Officially running Mac OsX 10.6.4, 4Gb DDR3, 250GB HD on my MacBook Pro.
pics due soon !!


----------



## Shane

Looks awesome patrick,Love the OSX icons!


----------



## Undoubtedly

Fatback said:


> ^ Nice, I really like the B&W theme of it all. I like rainmeter, but I have trouble getting some of the skins to work.



Wow how do you get all that info on the desktop?
That's great, would love to know how its like that!


----------



## Shane




----------



## Justin




----------



## mihir

jnskyliner34 said:


>



is this your self-captured picture.Then wow.
If not then why dont you put on your own pictures they are amazing,.:good:


----------



## ZachSand

Thank you 4walled.


----------



## Justin

mihir said:


> is this your self-captured picture.Then wow.
> If not then why dont you put on your own pictures they are amazing,.:good:



haha nah. i don't like using my own photos as wallpapers.


----------



## jd132

[/IMG]

Gotta Luv Porsche!!!


----------



## Aastii

Noctis from FF Versus XIII


----------



## mihir

Amazing wallpaper.
If you hadnt written I would have guessed the Dude from Devil May Cry.
Its a 2 monitor setup right?

PS you still have to post pictures of your PC.


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> Amazing wallpaper.
> If you hadnt written I would have guessed the Dude from Devil May Cry.
> Its a 2 monitor setup right?
> 
> PS you still have to post pictures of your PC.



Yes it is dual monitors. 

Will be doing it tomorrow probably, it is half 1 in the morning and I need to use my other system to upload photos, as this one doesn't have a card reader. That and I can't find the camera


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## ice

On my lappie.


----------



## patrickv




----------



## linux992

Here is mine.


----------



## Gooberman

wolfeking said:


> My little background, until I build my own picture later.



Love that Show:good:


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Manakore

Where can I get the addon that allows me to put my icons on a bar instead of free floating all over my desktop like usual?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## salvage-this

Rocketdock is the bar above the taskbar.

http://rocketdock.com/

Edit: beat me to it.

Edit #2 @wolfeking you can delete the recycle bin.  Take a look at this.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Show-or-hide-the-Recycle-Bin


----------



## wolfeking

blank.


----------



## Manakore

How do I get the rocketdock to not show up when I am on the internet or on a game? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jd132

http://img861.imageshack.us/img861/1719/waeaweawewae.jpg



Hres mine...


----------



## salvage-this

@wolfeking- no problem I never knew you could until my friend lost it and I had to figure out how to get it back

@Manakore- mess with the layering options.  You might have it set so that it is always higher than your other programs.


----------



## vroom_skies

jnskyliner34 said:


> haha nah. i don't like using my own photos as wallpapers.



I'm the same exact way.

Here is what I'm using:


----------



## danthrax

vroom_skies said:


> I'm the same exact way.
> 
> Here is what I'm using:



Where'd you find that photo at?  I have an App on my Dell Streak called HD Wallpapers and that is the current wallpaper I'm using on my phone!


----------



## Commer

Mine is Goldfish Screensaver


----------



## vroom_skies

danthrax said:


> Where'd you find that photo at?  I have an App on my Dell Streak called HD Wallpapers and that is the current wallpaper I'm using on my phone!



I've been a huge fan of his work for close to seven or so years now. He has some amazing stuff.
http://www.artofgregmartin.com/


----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## voyagerfan99

It's set to slideshow, but this is what it was at the time of the print screen.


----------



## strollin

My desktop is blank, I even have the icons hidden because I spend 0% of my time at the desktop.  Why have a fancy, pretty screen setup that is never seen except maybe at boot time?


----------



## Motorcharge

vroom_skies said:


> I'm the same exact way.
> 
> Here is what I'm using:



source on that? extremely interested.


----------



## vroom_skies

http://www.artofgregmartin.com/


----------



## Shane

Freshly formated and re-installed today,Simple and clean theme thats how i like it.


----------



## FatManSam

Nevakonaza said:


> Freshly formated and re-installed today,Simple and clean theme thats how i like it.



I swear you're always reinstalling windows


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Motoxrdude

Not too exciting.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Perkomate

its alright looking i think


----------



## patrickv

FatManSam said:


> I swear you're always reinstalling windows



LOL and I thought I was the only one that noticed


----------



## Shane

FatManSam said:


> I swear you're always reinstalling windows





patrickv said:


> LOL and I thought I was the only one that noticed



I know tell me about it! 

Ive had nothing but problems this past couple of weeks with windows not responding or been sluggish after i update to SP1,So this time ive not updated and its fine!...although that isnt a very good fix the the problem is it. 

Also AMD drivers has been pissing me off lately,11.2,11.3 and early 11.4 drivers all caused BC2 to crash...only 11.1 that's working right for me..just a nightmare sometimes.


----------



## FatManSam

Nevakonaza said:


> I know tell me about it!
> 
> Ive had nothing but problems this past couple of weeks with windows not responding or been sluggish after i update to SP1,So this time ive not updated and its fine!...although that isnt a very good fix the the problem is it.
> 
> Also AMD drivers has been pissing me off lately,11.2,11.3 and early 11.4 drivers all caused BC2 to crash...only 11.1 that's working right for me..just a nightmare sometimes.



When i installed windows onto my new hard drive recently, i had all kinds of wierd problems when using the windows update. Some wouldn't work and then bug out. In the end i had to re-install windows . The windows update is absolutely useless!! On another note, i think i might try out Rainwater once i have my upgrades in place tomorrow


----------



## Shane

FatManSam said:


> i think i might try out *Rainwater* once i have my upgrades in place tomorrow


----------



## FatManSam

Rainwater as in the desktop mod? Not literally trying out rainwater xD


----------



## sef24




----------



## Shane

FatManSam said:


> Rainwater as in the desktop mod? Not literally trying out rainwater xD



Where you get that from?


----------



## andyh921

CPU: Core 2 Quad Q9450 @ 3.4Ghz
Motherboard: 790i SLI Ultra
RAM: 8GB G-Skill DDR3 1333Mhz
GPU1: GTX580
GPU2: GTX280 dedicated to Physx
HDD1: WD 500GB
HDD2: WD 500GB
HDD3: WD 500GB
HDD4: WD 500GB
Monitor: Dell 2409W


----------



## Bacon

Work in progress, but this is the latest:


----------



## WeatherMan

Wow where did you get that background from??


----------



## Bacon

4walled.org I believe

Heres a link to the copy I have if you want it.
http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/3448/06497992dd496918a85dbe0.png


----------



## WeatherMan

Cheers!


----------



## Perkomate

specs in sig, though i might try overclock some more today


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hey Bacon, that's pretty cool looking :good:



Perkomate said:


> specs in sig, though i might try overclock some more today



This thread is about wallpapers on your "desktop", not actual specs.


----------



## Perkomate

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey Bacon, that's pretty cool looking :good:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about wallpapers on your "desktop", not actual specs.



well that's embarrasing. FAIL


----------



## james_1313

@Bacon

What skin do you use for Rainmeter?


----------



## Bacon

Its called Dark Glass. I've provided a link to it below.

http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=dark glass&order=9&offset=24#/d2jwfai


----------



## james_1313

Awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## james_1313

@Bacon

Also, do you just minimize you're toolbar on the bottom on your screen? (aka, how do I get my desktop to look smooth like yours?)

haha


----------



## Bacon

I got rid of the taskbar with Stardock's program called ObjectDock. ObjectDock then took over the roll of the taskbar.

Otherwise you could just make the taskbar auto-hide by right-clicking it and going to properties.

Also, I've gotten rid of the "Launchy" application since Windows search box on the start menu does pretty much the same thing.


----------



## patrickv

mine


----------



## Justin

cleaned my desktop and only left the icons of the apps I use the most.


----------



## Jabrone007

What are you using for the date/time and music display there?


----------



## Bacon

Jabrone007 said:


> What are you using for the date/time and music display there?



He's using a program called Rainmeter


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## jd132

Heres mine ATM...TRON: Legacy FTW!!!
http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/4040/trondesktop.jpg


----------



## jtm9emo

[edit]: Rocketdock was used for toolbar on right


----------



## jtm9emo

Bacon said:


> *4walled.org* I believe
> 
> Heres a link to the copy I have if you want it.
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/3448/06497992dd496918a85dbe0.png



ahhh, so glad I saw this post!


----------



## Hsv_Man

Dirt 3 Theme for Windows 7 PM me if you want it.


----------



## Dewcorps

**


----------



## TheByteKnight

http://www.pha.jhu.edu/~dfehling/particle.gif

I'm a shameless nerd.

EDIT: Took out the


----------



## Motorcharge

Been debating switching over to it fully. I don't do much that requires windows anymore, mostly just Photoshop and WoW and I can run them both via Wine anyway.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Time to clean up my Desktop.


----------



## claptonman

My Dell Inspiron 2650 Internet laptop. That's all I use it for. I'll post my main computer later.


----------



## Ankur

A bit messy when I shot it. But feels fresh


----------



## applemao

I <3 Ansel Adams.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## strollin

I spend 0% of my time looking at the desktop so mine is as minimalistic as I can get it!


----------



## Hsv_Man

strollin said:


> I spend 0% of my time looking at the desktop so mine is as minimalistic as I can get it!



Fair enough why waste precious resources of your PC like using windows 7 themes when you don't require it.


----------



## claptonman




----------



## Shane

The Laptop,Cant wait to get back on my main machine the slowness is killing me.

Windows Vista.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


>



Is that a giraffe?


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> Is that a giraffe?



LOL now you say that it does look like hes spitting out a dead giraffe.


----------



## Shane

And finally now able to use my main pc again!


----------



## laznz1

aastii said:


> is that a giraffe?



itsa rubber chicken lol


----------



## gates

Ya im a fanboi! <3 EVGA


----------



## Quickpaw

Yes gadgets. Why? Because my pc is a beast >:U


----------



## Aastii

Screenshot from in game that I found. It is so flippin' pretty!!


----------



## Jamesreeves_2007




----------



## Shane

Heres my latest. 






Im fed up with the default Windows Taskbar and start menu,I wish Microsoft would make diffrent themes for it as with all the themes you get it does not really change them other than the background.


----------



## NDSUTopGun

Praetor said:


> I would post mine but a screenshot doesnt justify the 3d animation.



Heck yes!!!  Right on, brotha!


----------



## mihir




----------



## NyxCharon

Crunchbang linux, Openbox WM. Conky on the right, and Wbar on the bottom. Fully transparent, even the menus.


----------



## pwlljakob

Too Many Icons Just Piss Me off! It Just Gets Too Hard To Find Stuff!
So I Am Very Oraganized 
And I Just See Windows Seven As Just A Patched Version Of Vista So I Could Care Less If i Had Windows Seven!


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Jaraldo

Here's the desktop on my laptop.


----------



## kobaj

wolfeking said:


> I love the vista taskbar though. Wish 7 had a vista bar that could be used.



You mean the start bar thingy? Right click > properties > use small icons > never combine.

Why you would want it to be crappy vista I have no idea but hey.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## Shane

Motorcharge,where you get your Taskbar theme from? 

My Current. 






This thread used to be very active.


----------



## salvage-this

I decided to redo my Ubuntu.  I have 2 panels now.  One on each monitor at the top.  I moved the open window manager to the bar on my secondary monitor.  Pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## claptonman

Nevakonaza said:


> Heres my latest.
> 
> image
> 
> Im fed up with the default Windows Taskbar and start menu,I wish Microsoft would make diffrent themes for it as with all the themes you get it does not really change them other than the background.



You can change the start orb. You have to mess with the registry and a bunch of other stuff, but I did it on another install and it looked awesome.


----------



## mihir

Cleaned up m Desktop.

This is my Windows 7 Screenie, will post a Ubuntu one soon. 






But I gotta say my Ubuntu 11,04 is way more beautiful than any OS I have ever seen.
I even find it more seductive than MAC.
Just so neat and clean and simplistic


----------



## pwlljakob

Here's Mine!
Ubuntu 10.10
Elegant GNOME Theme 





> To install this theme in Ubuntu 10.10 just do the following:
> Open a terminal and run the following commands:
> 
> 
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa
> 
> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
> 
> nautilus -q
> 
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elegant-gnome/ppa && sudo apt-get update
> 
> sudo apt-get install elegant-gnome ttf-droid
> 
> then go Applications -> Accessories -> Elegant Gnome and select install pack
> 
> After reboot go to System -> Administration ->Update Manager and update otherwise nautilus UI will be missing icons.


----------



## Shane

That looks really nice fordsvtparts,Im tempted to install Linux again and have a play around with it.
You dont see many people posting shots of linux on here.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## MadHappy

I didn't see an official introduction thread, so I'll introduce myself by posting my desktop


----------



## Hsv_Man

Very nice Mad happy that looks different to most desktops you see, also apple fan much.


----------



## patrickv

Haven't posted in centuries, here's mine


----------



## Linux

Ubuntu-Desktop 10.10





Windows 7 Home Premium





Explanation of why I like Linux over Windows


----------



## NyxCharon

Crunchbang before i start using a new wm
(going with a CLI only setup, you'll see that later  )


----------



## baseball7

im no gamer... but i love sunsets  .. dont flame cause i love watchin a sunset with my girl


----------



## NyxCharon

I'm back again 
Complete CLI setup. Yes, that's computerforum.com on a text browser 
scrotWM window-manger
links browser on the left
then from top to bottom:
weechat-curses IRC
cmus musicplayer
mutt for my gmail
taskwarrior task-manager
took 30 minutes or so to get all the cli apps up and running, now to make all of them look pretty


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

NyxCharon said:


> Crunchbang before i start using a new wm
> (going with a CLI only setup, you'll see that later  )



this looks amazing, what all are you using , yes im a noob lol


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

Motorcharge said:


>



this one is amazing too, how do you do this instead of the stupid task bar at the bottom like normal


----------



## NyxCharon

^^
CrunchBang Linux
Openbox Window Manager  w/shiki statler dark theme
wbar on the left
conky on the right

then i just have the opacity of openbox turned down so it's transparent on the desktop, and the menus are semi transparent.

fyi, next time instead of double posting and quoting the picture, edit your post, and just ask the user directly in this thread.
If you have any more questions about my setup, i'll be happy to answer them.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

MadHappy said:


> I didn't see an official introduction thread, so I'll introduce myself by posting my desktop



 and i love this one, the thing with the time in the top right corner, with the sunset and all that how do you do all these things, im going to stop quoting stuff now but would someone explain how to do all this cool stuff?


----------



## jonnyp11

they are using different versions of linux, which is a freeware that the mac osx is based off of, but it takes alot of knowhoe and time to learn and make this stuff.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

jonnyp11 said:


> they are using different versions of linux, which is a freeware that the mac osx is based off of, but it takes alot of knowhoe and time to learn and make this stuff.



is linux better then windows?


----------



## jonnyp11

it takes advantage of the components thanks to a simplified/streamlined os without all the rimmings and next to no virusses are made for it so no need for antivirus really, but it is also allot harder cuz it is meant for programmers whether nivice or pro, and three are versions for everyone, it's a lot of matterial to caver, and you can install it for free from their site ubuntu.com and run the app and then the next time you boot it will ask ubuntu or windows.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

jonnyp11 said:


> it takes advantage of the components thanks to a simplified/streamlined os without all the rimmings and next to no virusses are made for it so no need for antivirus really, but it is also allot harder cuz it is meant for programmers whether nivice or pro, and three are versions for everyone, it's a lot of matterial to caver, and you can install it for free from their site ubuntu.com and run the app and then the next time you boot it will ask ubuntu or windows.



so i can try it but i can always easily go right back to windows? would you recommend i give it a try?


----------



## wolfeking

blank.


----------



## jonnyp11

sure, just mine didn't have a compatible wifi adapter so i couldn't get mine going on it, but it booted like a solid state almost, was pretty cool.

hey i might go ahead and put it on this computer with the good wifi and all and do it and thanks to the nwewer parts and all it should work this time.


----------



## NyxCharon

wolfeking said:


> johnnys info isnt really accurate.
> 
> *There are many versions of Linux out there. Not all are based around Programming. It is however, the preferred OS of hackers and programmers alike. Linux is the most secure OS platform available, and as was said, there is a happy lack of viruses and other maleware for it.  Continuing on the positives here, 99% of anything you need will be free under Linux. (the 1% leads back to a lack of honor in Ubuntu's business practice.).* .



QFT


Thought i was missing the party. Of the screenshots you quoted ixiboneheadixi, I'm the only one running linux. Crunchbang is not meant for a beginner, at all. It is streamlined for low resource use, and for the minimalist user, especially when you look at my later one, which is completely text based. If you want to try out linux, just download Linux Mint, Ubuntu, or Peppermint. I'd suggest Mint or PepperMint. From there, boot into the live cd, and you can just play around, but nothing will never actually be installed. You wont have the complete performance of a HDD install, but it's good to know your not wasting your time with a install. If you end up liking it, make a thread in the OS section, and I'm sure we can walk you through a dual boot OS setup.

Oh, and johnny, one small note. Linux=/= Mac
They are both derivatives of Unix however. Linux and Mac by no means stand for the same thing nor have the same philosophy.

Now, ixiboneheadixi, if you have any more questions, post in the OS section, and we'll help you there, so we stop cluttering up the desktop thread. :good:


----------



## jonnyp11

sorry, i ment unix based, they're just so similar sounding i alwas forget sbout unix.


----------



## Linux

ixiboneheadixi said:


> so i can try it but i can always easily go right back to windows? would you recommend i give it a try?



ubuntu has a live install version where you could burn a CD or DVD, or use a USB stick, and try it without installing it. 

http://www.ubuntu.com/download

I run ubuntu as my main OS. My second desktop runs Windows 7, which I barely use. ubuntu has been so good and reliable that my wife wants me to format her desktop and our main laptop to ubuntu. I currently run version 11.04, which I am finding a bit buggy. They created a new desktop which is aesthetically pleasing. I would stick with 10.04LTS for a while.


11.04 (newest version) (note: the wallpaper was downloaded separately)

10.04LTS

My ubuntu 10.04LTS desktop


----------



## jonnyp11

hey, can someone tell me where yall get all the sick linux and ubuntu backgrounds?


----------



## mihir

jonnyp11 said:


> hey, can someone tell me where yall get all the sick linux and ubuntu backgrounds?



The default backgrounds are pretty great.
And as for the others google images never fails.
Changing the background on an GNU/LINUX OS is nothing special.


----------



## claptonman

Can't wait for Borderlands 2...


----------



## jonnyp11

ah, the others on here are pretty cool and i can never find ones as cool as these, and all the on google i like the most are the actuall desktop like on here with all the logos and stuff on there.


----------



## mihir

jonnyp11 said:


> ah, the others on here are pretty cool and i can never find ones as cool as these, and all the on google i like the most are the actuall desktop like on here with all the logos and stuff on there.



Try this 
Go to Google Images
and set image size to your monitors resolution
And then search for stuff you would like to see everyday


----------



## jonnyp11

i can't, this is a family computer 

and where'd you get that borderlands 2 wallpaper, can't wait for that, and if that's this months gameinformer then i haven't gotten it yet, or at least parents haven't given it to me yet if we have.


----------



## claptonman

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/...vealed_3a00_-borderlands-2-75830-3458572.aspx

It was on their facebook page. Third photo down.


----------



## jonnyp11

where/how do i upload the pick to link it here?


----------



## claptonman

For the desktop? imageshack.us works for me.


----------



## jonnyp11

here's my new ubuntu desktop


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## jonnyp11

thnx, got steam running with wine and tried to get the stalker bench program for the heck of it, not a good choice for this p.o.s. comp, but love the dock and stuff, way cooler that windows, i really love my wobly windows

and i wonder if there's a way to use the multiple desktops feature to all have the same picture, and each have a corner of it, so when you go to the next desktop it's the nest segment of it, would be cool.


----------



## NyxCharon

windows7:


----------



## salvage-this

Great theme NyxCharon.  Nice and clean.


----------



## mihir




----------



## Troncoso

mihir said:


>



That's pretty hot bro. And dang, you are some bit of organized.


----------



## mihir

Troncoso said:


> That's pretty hot bro. And dang, you are some bit of organized.



I try to keep it organized.
The only unorganized folder is my downloads folder.
While my External HDD containing all my movies, TV shows and Games is pretty organised.

And here is link to the wallpaper - http://www.freehdwallpapers.com/images/wmwallpapers/hitman_blood_money_01-1.jpeg


----------



## jonnyp11

looks like the next hitman or whatever its called.


----------



## 87dtna

I thought the same lol


----------



## Motorcharge

ixiboneheadixi said:


> this one is amazing too, how do you do this instead of the stupid task bar at the bottom like normal



pre-installed theme in my version of xp.

and now:


----------



## globejit

*ost Your Desktop up*

Very good Elite Bastards Forum site.I like it.


----------



## mihir

jonnyp11 said:


> looks like the next hitman or whatever its called.





87dtna said:


> I thought the same lol



No its just a fan art work.
The next Hitman wallpapers are limited,there are only like 3 of those officially.

The next hitman is called hitman absolution


----------



## jonnyp11

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/screenshotibg.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/screenshot2fx.png/


----------



## jonnyp11




----------



## mihir

Here you go. :good:


----------



## jonnyp11

thnx, i put the link on the page into the attach image thing and idk what hapenned

just noticed the sticky cut off the orum in computerforum


----------



## mihir

Well you do not need to put in your name and the forum name since you are not selling your Desktop


----------



## jonnyp11

i know just felt like it


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

this would be mine, im currently in the process of cleaning it up and organizing it and making it look all cool lol


----------



## linux992

Went to Ubuntu 11.04 last night from 10.10. Here's the new desktop.


----------



## mx344

Nice, and simple.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6109536323/http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## Shane

Thats nice mx34,Where you get it from?


----------



## mx344

thx, I got the dock from here, and the wallpaper from here.


----------



## patrickv

Mine


----------



## theasian100

Its been a little under a year since I've been on this site, and here is how my desktop sits


----------



## mrjack

1680*1050 and 1280*1024 monitors.


----------



## Ankur

Here is mine. .


----------



## jonnyp11

are those working shortcuts, how the f did you get that.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Shane

I think Windows 8 is horrible so far,Microsoft...Im on a PC not a Smartphone!


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

Ankur said:


> Here is mine. .



im amazed, i want that, we can make babies together if you tell me how to do that lol please tell me how <3 

and a question, with windows 8 does it always look like that stupid smartphone kind of scrap or can you have a normal desktop


----------



## mx344

^ i agree, that layout doesnt look like it needs much processing power 

That layout gets rid of the appearence of "open sourceness" of windows imo.


----------



## jonnyp11

on the win8 q, i know that's the default, idk if you can make the normal desktop the main thing, but if you launch something that hasn't been updated to win8 yet, it goes into something like legacy mode and will put up a normal desktop, only thing is i think that's gunna be sucking on resources, although i saw a boot time list and its supposed to be alot faster or a nice bit faster depending on the machine itself, so that says its been stream-lined for less resources, prob cuz its made with touch screens and teblets in mind.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## jonnyp11

how'd you get that and or where?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## jonnyp11

nvr mind, found it, for anyone else interested in win8, here's a link

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/home/

but before i do this, i can't seem to find anything about whether there is or isn't any way to go back to windows 7


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## jonnyp11

yeah, i've already gotten 1.8/9 downloaded, but i'll have to ask my dad about putting it on here, how good is it, does steam and all work at all, that's my main concern, but i'm guessing since it has the desktop stuff it should be able to.


----------



## Psychedelic

Just completed my build today.


----------



## Gator11

this is a low quality pic but heres my dual desktops


----------



## Shane

I like this,Clean look.


----------



## 87dtna

I like your wood.


No homo


----------



## CrazyMike

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Not much, but i like it. I constantly change it, so this is what it looks right now.


----------



## jonnyp11

looks pretty dang cool, i want to get that and an amd gpu just because.


----------



## 87dtna

It'd have been more accurate if they had used a gtx480 for the pic lol.


----------



## NyxCharon

new windows desktop, got bored of the last one.


----------



## jonnyp11

idk why that reminds me of dragon age 2, but it does remind me of, although i only played the demo and barely remember that, darksiders.


----------



## Perkomate

I need a new background. Any suggestions? I'm currently on one of a fighter jet thingy, and it's boring me.


----------



## Psychedelic

Updated Desktop:


----------



## mihir

NyxCharon said:


> new windows desktop, got bored of the last one.



What dock is that?
And also can you link me to the wallpaper


----------



## mihir

CrazyMike said:


>



Can you link me to the wallpaper please


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## CrazyMike

Like the BF3 Wallpaper... very nice!!



Mihir, here is the link for the wallpaper ----> http://hd-wallpapers.eu/wallpapers/nvidia-chip-is-on-fire-1920x1200.jpg


----------



## mihir

CrazyMike said:


> Like the BF3 Wallpaper... very nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mihir, here is the link for the wallpaper ----> http://hd-wallpapers.eu/wallpapers/nvidia-chip-is-on-fire-1920x1200.jpg



Bad link


----------



## CrazyMike

mihir said:


> Bad link



Confused? i click on it and get the picture?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## CrazyMike

wolfeking said:


> when we click the link we get



well that is just crazy!

This is what i get:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



*EDIT:* Just go to Google home page ---> Images ----> Advance search ----> 2MP, search "NVIDIA WALLPAPER"    This is how i found it. I only get the one website, and it obviously is not working for you. I have the picture saved, but no idea how to transfer it to you. 



I will find the website and give it to you


----------



## mx344

^mediafire


----------



## Intel_man

OR... found it.

http://hd-wallpapers.eu/nvidia-chip-is-on-fire-wallpapers


----------



## CrazyMike

mx344 said:


> ^mediafire



Never used, but will start  thanks for the info!


----------



## mihir

http://www.wallpaperhomefront.com/tech/6.jpg


----------



## CrazyMike

Intel_man said:


> OR... found it.
> 
> http://hd-wallpapers.eu/nvidia-chip-is-on-fire-wallpapers



Damn dog, make me look like an idiot lol...

I do enough on my own, don't need your help


----------



## zozond

There's mine


----------



## ghost183




----------



## mrcrazyshoes

*my awesome desktop*

I used rainmeter and the Omnimo skin.


----------



## jonnyp11

is that on 7 or 8, how/where did you get that stuff?


----------



## voyagerfan99

My laptop


----------



## mihir

This wallpaper is an amazing Panel quality judge(Some aspects of it)


----------



## CrazyMike

^^ should put some creepy red eyes on that dog.... make him look killer lol


----------



## vroom_skies

Current setup:


----------



## Intel_man

jonnyp11 said:


> is that on 7 or 8, how/where did you get that stuff?



Rainmeter addon. I have it... just not that particular setup.

http://fediafedia.deviantart.com/art/Omnimo-4-1-for-Rainmeter-158707137


----------



## jonnyp11

edit that post and remove this info, make your own thread in the section just not in another person's thread or a discussion thread or anything like this.


----------



## Intel_man

jonnyp11 said:


> edit that post and remove this info, make your own thread in the section just not in another person's thread or a discussion thread or anything like this.



Wait... what?


----------



## pane-free

laptop-desktop as of 10/31/11


----------



## Troncoso

pane-free said:


> laptop-desktop as of 10/31/11



Ahh! That looks like windows.

This is mine:


----------



## pwlljakob

Here's mine Ubuntu 10.10


----------



## Shane




----------



## linux992

Got Windows 7 recently. Keeping it clean. I'm not smart enough at this point nor do I have the time to work with Linux any more.


----------



## vroom_skies

Here it is:


----------



## awildgoose

Actually on two screens.
I love rocketdock, such a great addon.


----------



## scolls

Here's my most recent one.  Just got my new laptop a couple days ago.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The current wallpaper in the slideshow is as follows:


----------



## Vernaut

*Here is my laptop. Desktop will come later.*


----------



## jonnyp11

voyagerfan99 said:


> The current wallpaper in the slideshow is as follows:



good idea for the tv show list, i always forget things, luckily everything i watch is ondemand so i'm fine when i miss something, and you're list is missing covert affairs, ncis, psych, burn notice, and bleach, and some others i'm prob forgetting too.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jonnyp11 said:


> good idea for the tv show list, i always forget things, luckily everything i watch is ondemand so i'm fine when i miss something, and you're list is missing covert affairs, ncis, psych, burn notice, and bleach, and some others i'm prob forgetting too.



I don't watch any of those


----------



## jonnyp11

voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't watch any of those



but you should


----------



## 4NGU$

First one from the new system  sooo very happy with this


----------



## salvage-this

Loving the dirt jumping photos.  I am a BMXer myself.  I grew up on dirt


----------



## 4NGU$

More into the fast freeride, If you can call it freeride in the UK, I have a DJ bike too but that is up for sale to fund My Canon 7d  besides im not very good at Dirt jumping I just like it


----------



## danthrax

scolls said:


> Here's my most recent one.  Just got my new laptop a couple days ago.



scolls,

Is that a specific theme you have applied that gives it that OSX-style?


----------



## Shane

BurningSkyline said:


> Odd, I don't see mine.



I removed it along with several others.
because this is a "Post Your Desktop up" thread, Not  "post the background you use for you desktop"

Which are just plain,boring images and not a desktop screenshot


----------



## BurningSkyline

Nevakonaza said:


> I removed it along with several others.
> because this is a "Post Your Desktop up" thread, Not  "post the background you use for you desktop"
> 
> Which are just plain,boring images and not a desktop screenshot



I see


----------



## mrcrazyshoes

jonnyp11 said:


> is that on 7 or 8, how/where did you get that stuff?



Its win 7, with rainmeter and the omnimo skin


----------



## voyagerfan99

BurningSkyline said:


> I see



He just wants to see what porn you have saved to your desktop


----------



## BurningSkyline

voyagerfan99 said:


> He just wants to see what porn you have saved to your desktop



lol.


----------



## Shane

Good old XP Pro 





On the laptop,Celeron 575 2ghz,2gb ram,5400rpm hard drive.


----------



## jd132

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/desktopcn.jpg/


----------



## jd132

i liked this one..got it from a friend.


----------



## BurningSkyline

Nevakonaza said:


> Good old XP Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the laptop,Celeron 575 2ghz,2gb ram,5400rpm hard drive.



Nothing wrong with that! I enjoy how clean XP is... None of these fancy gradients and windows aero crap.


----------



## jonnyp11

BurningSkyline said:


> Nothing wrong with that! I enjoy how clean XP is... None of these fancy gradients and windows aero crap.



you know you can turn that off right. but i like that stuff, looks modern and clean.


----------



## scolls

danthrax said:


> scolls,
> 
> Is that a specific theme you have applied that gives it that OSX-style?



It is ObjectDock and Fences program.  Both are free downloads.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## mihir

Love my new desktop


----------



## Shane

Cant get amymore simple than that. 

So you use Linux much these days then Mihir or just to play around on?


----------



## mihir

Nevakonaza said:


> Cant get amymore simple than that.
> 
> So you use Linux much these days then Mihir or just to play around on?



I have been using Linux for the past 3 years. .
I generally use Linux for all my need except gaming and partial web development.
Still I play around a lot. I just recently tested out CentOS, ArchLinux, Fedora 16 and EasyPeasy. I use my netbook just for linux distro testing. But CrunchBang is the one for me. It is so fast and clean and easy to use. Though I would not recommend it if you are not too used to the command line, if you are using openbox only.


----------



## Shane

mihir said:


> I have been using Linux for the past 3 years. .
> I generally use Linux for all my need except gaming and partial web development.
> Still I play around a lot. I just recently tested out CentOS, ArchLinux, Fedora 16 and EasyPeasy. I use my netbook just for linux distro testing. But CrunchBang is the one for me. It is so fast and clean and easy to use. Though I would not recommend it if you are not too used to the command line, if you are using openbox only.




Oh awesome ,I like Linux...Mint & Opensuse would be my fav but not tried all that many distros to be honest.


----------



## voyagerfan99

dimi887 said:


> I have error 0x80070715 . what i should do for that..
> 
> Any recommend?



This isn't the thread for this. Start a new thread.

In any case, changed the wallpaper on the lappy.


----------



## Spesh




----------



## spirit

Using Vista Ultimate SP2 at the moment (will be going back to Windows 7 Ultimate or Enterprise after Christmas hopefully). Vista is good but I prefer 7. Vista is pretty fast on the M4 SSD but 7 is faster!











Using 1920x1080 on an Iiyama ProLite E2409HDS monitor by the way.


----------



## NyxCharon

Did a new debian build from scratch. Was a serious pain, got XFCE 4.8 out of the experimental repos, and installed to a stable debian build. The dependencies took a while to sort, but it was well worth it. Going from 4.6 to 4.8 makes all the difference in the world. 

Looks like I'm finally abandoning my beloved crunchbang after 4 years of use, and moving to my new distro. Pretty excited, going to try to build some live cd's, all for release on christmas day!


----------



## spirit

Windows 7 Ultimate is back!  











Wallpaper is part of a theme as offered by Microsoft, download the theme here http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows/downloads/surreal-territory-theme


----------



## pwlljakob

here is my beast dual monitor setup...


----------



## Perkomate

FORDSVTPARTS said:


> here is my beast dual monitor setup...



windows XP...
Back in the day...
why no silver taskbar theme?


----------



## jonnyp11

Perkomate said:


> windows XP...
> Back in the day...
> why no silver taskbar theme?



ha, i use that, like it way more

i was wondering why the apple background (isn't it?)


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## jonnyp11

it's not bad but it's just old to me

and a nice :good: to you NyxCharon, looks good.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Troncoso

Finally got around to re-installing Windows 7. There is nothing more pleasing to use then a fresh setup. Re-organized my fences from my old set up. I realized that I don't have nearly as many icons as I originally made space for.
I don't know the girl, but I like the background.


----------



## theasian100




----------



## voyagerfan99

Needed another change on the lappy. Don't care much for the wheels on this CTS so I will most likely be looking for something else soon.


----------



## KawaFord

Here's mine:


----------



## OvenMaster




----------



## xxmorpheus

My desktop


----------



## Troncoso

Breaking in my new Windows install. Got some more of my programs installed. Also found another cool black wallpaper:


----------



## PurpleSnow

whats up with me not being able to upload any more pics


----------



## NyxCharon

newest build for Adonis linux:


----------



## voyagerfan99

PurpleSnow said:


> whats up with me not being able to upload any more pics



How are you trying to do it?


----------



## jonnyp11

NyxCharon said:


> newest build for Adonis linux:



not sure where else i could ask this, but is it a bug or what with the cpu usage? the processes makes it look like it should be at under 10% but the graph shows 100% and it's been there for a while.


----------



## Shane




----------



## trewyn15

here's the new netbook's desktop.


----------



## salvage-this

NyxCharon said:


> newest build for Adonis linux:
> *snip*



Looks great NyxCharon!  I want to test it out but I want to get myself into an nVidia GPU first.  My card seems to hate linux with a passion.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## salvage-this

yeah I heard that optimus was not working either.  I want to just ditch the 6950 for a 560ti but I kinda want to wait for the new nVidia series to come out.  For now I got Ubuntu 10.04 running again.  Anything that uses Gnome 3 gives me an error while trying to set dual screens.


----------



## NyxCharon

salvage-this said:


> yeah I heard that optimus was not working either.  I want to just ditch the 6950 for a 560ti but I kinda want to wait for the new nVidia series to come out.  For now I got Ubuntu 10.04 running again.  Anything that uses Gnome 3 gives me an error while trying to set dual screens.



Look up bumblebee. It lets you use optimus just fine.


----------



## voyagerfan99

My phone wallpaper:


----------



## M1kkelZR

my laptops Desktop:


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## Ankur

My first go at ubuntu 11.10 





And our very own 7


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Ankur

wolfeking said:


> dude, how do you find anything on that desktop? I would use folders or something to clean it up.



40% are temporary files, I clean it like every month, this month had lots of emails with attachments, so desktop is the temporary place to store them.


----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## claptonman

Love this color. And I think I have one of the cleanest desktops... also, turtle.


----------



## Motorcharge

Might have you beat on my W7 desktop.


----------



## jonnyp11

what 2 OS's are those Motor?


----------



## Motorcharge

jonnyp11 said:


> what 2 OS's are those Motor?



http://www.jolicloud.com/

and Windows 7


----------



## NyxCharon

The program on the right is one i've been working on for a week or two now. It's only going to get better, I promise


----------



## claptonman

What theme is that, Motor?


----------



## Motorcharge

claptonman said:


> What theme is that, Motor?



Regular Windows 7 theme. I've just changed the start orb, colors, login pages, wallpaper, and the rest of it is through rainmeter and rocketdock.


----------



## voyagerfan99

My desktop on my laptop has been clean for a while, but I finally ditched the last few things.
This is a Delta 757 landing in Las Vegas.


----------



## Motorcharge

Oh and here's my phone since we're apparently doing that now.


----------



## Mattu

My Xubuntu that looks like Windows :good:

The little penguin is my application menu


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Des_Zac

On my new laptop 

Can't wait to test it out Nyx!


----------



## Shane

Fresh install today after getting my pc rebuilt and running!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fresh install on a spare drive because I don't want to wipe my Caviar Black until I get my motherboard and GPU back from RMA.


----------



## The Janitor

*icons...*



Ankur said:


> 40% are temporary files, I clean it like every month, this month had lots of emails with attachments, so desktop is the temporary place to store them.




Thats nothing, my sisters work computer has the desktop completely full... i had to show her how to open an explorer window to view all her desktop icons.. lol  but then again her desk at work looks the same, but all organized and in its right spot. its kinda weird


----------



## spirit

Time for an update, here is mine of the late on Widows 7






I am using a program called Fences to organise my icons on Windows 7.

Fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit






Links to wallpapers if you're interested: Resolution on both is 1920x1080.
Wallpaper I am using on Windows 7
Wallpaper I am using on Ubuntu

Here is the link to Fences.


----------



## Ischinel

Hmm... I think the fences makes them all look detached. But I guess you like the idea of it as whole. Different in taste.


----------



## spirit

Ischinel said:


> Hmm... I think the fences makes them all look detached. But I guess you like the idea of it as whole. Different in taste.


you can move the fences around, but then it covers up my Avatar wallpaper  I may uninstall it as it can get a bit annoying at times.


----------



## claptonman

I am obsessed with linux now. I want to try them all!


----------



## voyagerfan99

claptonman said:


> I am obsessed with linux now. I want to try them all!



Once you've tried all the different shell styles, they're all the same.


----------



## claptonman

voyagerfan99 said:


> Once you've tried all the different shell styles, they're all the same.



Hmm, really? You mean just for Ubuntu, lubuntu, Wine, any ubuntu variety? Because I also tried Puppy, which was different and I liked it a lot. Only thing is I could not get it to recognize my laptop wifi adapter for the life of me.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## NyxCharon

wolfeking said:


> Pokemon. lol.
> 
> I think there are only a few basic styles of Linux out there. BSD, Debian and the Ubuntu bases (mint and so on). The only thing that differentiates most of them are the window manager and the repositories that come installed on it.



+ arch, slack, gentoo, and redhat. They all work differently in most cases.


----------



## jamesd1981

My current desktop screen


----------



## NyxCharon




----------



## itsaferbie




----------



## voyagerfan99

A lot cleaner after my reload. Love this shot of the F-22 Raptor.


----------



## mihir




----------



## Dice2121




----------



## spirit

@Dice2121 that's a great wallpaper! loving it!

Here is mine of the late






What do you think? Sadly I can't find a link to the wallpaper now.


----------



## Dice2121

vistakid10 said:


> @Dice2121 that's a great wallpaper! loving it!
> 
> Here is mine of the late
> 
> What do you think? Sadly I can't find a link to the wallpaper now.



Thanks. Here is the link if you want it: http://4walled.org/src/f4/f49e01e7143823b0a3c5df24fd81d96b.jpg

I like yours. The lighting makes the city feel lively compared to a generic picture of a city.


----------



## spirit

Dice2121 said:
			
		

> Here is the link if you want it: http://4walled.org/src/f4/f49e01e714...24fd81d96b.jpg


the link takes me a website called "Walled" - this is where the wallpaper you got was downloaded from right? 



			
				Dice2121 said:
			
		

> I like yours. The lighting makes the city feel lively compared to a generic picture of a city.


Thanks and yes I thought the photo actually looked quite relaxing when I downloaded it. Too bad I can't remember where it's from, I remember getting it from Yahoo Images though. I searched for "city at night" and it was there, but it's not anymore.  

By the way, I recommend Desktop Nexus for wallpapers. Some of their abstract wallpapers are absolutely beautiful and that is where I usually download my wallpapers from but not so much recently.


----------



## Dice2121

vistakid10 said:


> the link takes me a website called "Walled" - this is where the wallpaper you got was downloaded from right?



Unfortunately no, for me that link lead directly to the image. Try copying and pasting this link into your browser.

http://4walled.org/

And then paste this after it.

/src/f4/f49e01e7143823b0a3c5df24fd81d96b.jpg

If that doesn't work, I don't know what to do. Try this link.

http://el50.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/w_blanconegro_41.jpg

I used a website called TinEye to search for the image in other places. Hopefully that works for you.


----------



## NyxCharon

Aurora Build. Lot of work left to do.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Perkomate

damn resizing. Res is 1280x1024 natively.


----------



## Ankur

wolfeking said:


> not the best one I have ever had, but the only one that has migrated across all of my operating systems...


Nice desktop. . but just a casual question, which actress is that wallpaper?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## jonnyp11

Who is she, and does she realize she says she'll srew you over twice as bad?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## milnersmithj

My desktop:


----------



## MyCattMaxx




----------



## Ankur

wolfeking said:


> Whom do you think she is johnny? I ain't exactly going to stick a person I don't know on my desktop.



Is she you?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

I took that photo!  Originally it was in 4:3 aspect ratio but I changed it in Photoshop to 16:9 so it would fit my resolution better.


----------



## Ankur

wolfeking said:


> It is not a actress. https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003279318620 Is who it is.



She accepted my friend request


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Ankur

wolfeking said:


> She accepts nearly everyones request on there. You better not start any trouble with her.



Okay don't worry, no trouble will be caused.


----------



## PabloTeK

Not posted here in a while... So here is my boring desktop:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Got tired of the F-22 as my desktop. Thought I'd bring some spring to my laptop with a shot I took last week.


----------



## byteninja2

voyagerfan99 said:


> Got tired of the F-22 as my desktop. Thought I'd bring some spring to my laptop with a shot I took last week.



Cool desktop pic, looks pro, you should sell your photos. Is that a browser in the bottom left corner? Which one, I think I used it, but didn't like it. Or is it eclipse, I see the android root files on your desktop, if so, I don't like eclpse either.


----------



## voyagerfan99

byteninja2 said:


> Cool desktop pic, looks pro, you should sell your photos. Is that a browser in the bottom left corner? Which one, I think I used it, but didn't like it. Or is it eclipse, I see the android root files on your desktop, if so, I don't like eclpse either.



Thanks. I have some of my pics for sale on DeviantART, but people don't buy prints as much as I was hoping.

I run PaleMoon, which is an optimized version of Firefox. Runs faster on newer processors.

That's just the root file for my Eee Pad Transformer. It's got the stock, unrooted backup image in case I need to flash it back on there for whatever reason.


----------



## byteninja2

voyagerfan99 said:


> Thanks. I have some of my pics for sale on DeviantART, but people don't buy prints as much as I was hoping.
> 
> I run PaleMoon, which is an optimized version of Firefox. Runs faster on newer processors.
> 
> That's just the root file for my Eee Pad Transformer. It's got the stock, unrooted backup image in case I need to flash it back on there for whatever reason.



Ok, used a browser with a simaler logo.


----------



## byteninja2

Here is my BlackBerry playbook desktop. Will post my pc build desktop when done.


----------



## Troncoso

Finally got a linux distro I'm happy with. Even got conky setup how I want it:


----------



## Shane

Tidy up my desktop,changed the icons..Wallpaper might seem boring to some but i like it.


----------



## Adam

made the start button and background myself


----------



## spirit

Took the photo myself today.  that's my bike.


----------



## Rezoke

2 Monitors or bust IMO.


----------



## Ankur

My Laptop's Desktop


----------



## SilentRabbit

My Desktop  Using a program called fences to organise my icons, they can be hidden with a double click too!  

Sorry for the small and different sized images, i didnt know how else to upload them!


----------



## spirit

Looks cool, Rabbit!


----------



## SilentRabbit

Thanks  You have some great photography by the way, nice bike too!


----------



## spirit

SilentRabbit said:


> You have some great photography by the way, nice bike too!


Thanks!!!  Have you seen all the stuff I've posted in the Official Post Your Photos thread by any chance?  Yeah I love my bike, had it over 2 years now.  It's not my wallpaper any more though, because this is now.






That's Tokyo at night (or early morning). I didn't take that photo, never been to Japan, I got it from the Microsoft website, it's part of a Windows 7 theme, but I forget which one now.



			
				SilentRabbit said:
			
		

> Using a program called fences to organise my icons, they can be hidden with a double click too!


I used to use Fences! It was pretty good, I can't remember why I stopped using it now, but I liked it. 



			
				SilentRabbit said:
			
		

> Sorry for the small and different sized images, i didnt know how else to upload them!


I upload mine to Photobucket then embed them, that's the best way. Use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags and put a link to your picture on Photobucket in between the tags.


----------



## kobaj

Ankur said:


> My Laptop's Desktop



What is this sorcery?! Are those actually click-able icons? The 3D effected ones?


----------



## SilentRabbit

vistakid10 said:


> Thanks!!!  Have you seen all the stuff I've posted in the Official Post Your Photos thread by any chance?  Yeah I love my bike, had it over 2 years now.  It's not my wallpaper any more though, because this is now.



Your welcome! and no i dont think so but i will take a look!

Wow thats an amazing picture! 

And yeah its a great program, i used to have a dell laptop which had the dell dock, i wanted something like that for my PC and they are the same company, so yeah 



> I upload mine to Photobucket then embed them, that's the best way. Use the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tags and put a link to your picture on Photobucket in between the tags.


Cheers! i will do that from now on


----------



## Ankur

Yea the icons are click-able here you see skype is clicked 1 time.











Hope it looks good


----------



## CareyS

Ankur said:


> Yea the icons are click-able here you see skype is clicked 1 time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it looks good



Could you share your secrets on how to do this?


----------



## spirit

It's obviously some sort of program. I'd like to know how to do that too though, it looks really cool! 

OK sorry for yet another shot of my desktop, this will be the last one for a while, I promise.  I just took this photo of my LED keyboard just now and set it as my background. Looks cool I think!






What do you think?


----------



## Ankur

Its a software http://bumptop.com/ but it is no longer available


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## kobaj

Ankur said:


> Its a software http://bumptop.com/ but it is no longer available



What?!



> Dear BumpTop fans,
> 
> Today, we have a big announcement to make: we're excited to announce that we've been acquired by Google! This means that BumpTop (for both Windows and Mac) will no longer be available for sale. Additionally, no updates to the products are planned.



Last I checked, when you become acquired by Google, your products get better, free, and actually released. Since when does being acquired by Google cause you to remove your perfectly working software?!

Grrrr!


----------



## Ankur

Lol but its a small file, like 25/30 Mb, if anyone wants it then I can give it.


----------



## SilentRabbit

vistakid10 said:


> It's obviously some sort of program. I'd like to know how to do that too though, it looks really cool!
> 
> OK sorry for yet another shot of my desktop, this will be the last one for a while, I promise.  I just took this photo of my LED keyboard just now and set it as my background. Looks cool I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Love it


----------



## spirit

SilentRabbit said:
			
		

> Love it


Cheers!


----------



## byteninja2

The creeper (minecraft) looks at you. Its scary. How do you like the nvidia start button?


----------



## wolfeking

how did you get that so small?


----------



## byteninja2

What so small? The task bar (forgot what its called), or the picture?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## byteninja2

Its not that small. First it was super small, than i changed it to kind of small. I could make it bigger, its a picasa web albums thing.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## byteninja2

Not small for me. How do you like the desktop? I was thinking about rocketdock, but I dont know, I like that start button.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Hey byteninja, I used to have those All CPU Meter and All GPU Meter gadgets.


----------



## byteninja2

First good, real pc Ive owned, I always wanted to have fudmark and cpu-z and these cpu and gpu monitor gadgets, but never had a use for them, because ive owned 2 lappys, thats all. So i finally get to have em.


----------



## Fatback

Here mine 






Of course the wallpaper is my girlfriend I can't seem to find anything I rather look at more. I used to do a lot of desktop mods but I haven't messed with that stuff in a while. I like to keep it simple now well for the most part


----------



## Dizmal122

*My Desktop Roxx 2.0*



			
				[KoG]^wEaZel;36341 said:
			
		

> ill start with mine





my desktop with rainmeter and a special skin


----------



## mihir




----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## mihir

The screenshot I posted is also of LTS 12.04


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

My latest. I took that photo tonight. It's a close up of the green LEDs on a traffic light (but taken with incandescent white balance so the LEDs look blue). What do you think?


----------



## WeatherMan

Looks good, but how the hell did you get the camera all the way up and into the lighting cone without getting told off!


----------



## spirit

ahh well it was actually a light on a self-automated level crossing, and it was on a really quiet road, so I got my camera right up close to the LEDs.  The LEDs were at about the same height as me.

I didn't think to take a photo of the crossing, so here it is on Google StreetView. I circled the lights.






just went up to it and got a shot.


----------



## byteninja2

Who said I didnt like cheese?


----------



## Darren

I have way too many games to play.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Got a new wallpaper on the lappy.


----------



## claptonman

Laptop:






Inside joke with my roommate.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## zombine210

just finished two semesters of java at uni. and getting ready to start android dev'ing. i like to keep my desktop clean; this is on my acer laptop:


----------



## byteninja2

Yawn.... so many boring (only around 1/2) desktops. Were is the flair? Rocketdock, changed start icon, gadgets, taskbar changed to small?


----------



## byteninja2

claptonman said:


> Laptop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside joke with my roommate.



Claptoman, you are a bad cheese, get a non-dev copy of win 7.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> Yawn.... so many boring (only around 1/2) desktops. Were is the flair? Rocketdock, changed start icon, gadgets, taskbar changed to small?



Everybody has their own taste. Not everybody here is a 12 year old and likes 'modded' desktops etc.


----------



## zombine210

vistakid10 said:


> Everybody has their own taste. Not everybody here is a 12 year old and likes 'modded' desktops etc.



+1
i find it distracting to have a bunch of icons and flare on my desktop, especially at work. can't ever find what i need and end up going through start menu anyways.

also, not putting all that extra load on the laptop, helps with boot up times & battery life; considering my laptop is nothing special.


----------



## voyagerfan99

byteninja2 said:


> Yawn.... so many boring (only around 1/2) desktops. Were is the flair? Rocketdock, changed start icon, gadgets, taskbar changed to small?





Used to use ObjectDock all the time, and when I had XP I had modified themes all the time. That got old for me


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## claptonman

byteninja2 said:


> Claptoman, you are a bad cheese, get a non-dev copy of win 7.



No, its a dev build of windows 8. There's a registry fix that makes it look like 7. Although that disclaimer doesn't appear until I do it...


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> Everybody has their own taste. Not everybody here is a 12 year old and likes 'modded' desktops etc.



Cheese, now why dont people understand why I dont say my age, because they hold it against me. And, you are 14, your acting like your 10 years older than me. Not everyones a 12 year old and likes their modded desktops? A 12 year old, what does it matter? Oh, claptoman, I thought it might be windows 8, but it looked a lot like 7, and with that stamp, you know.


----------



## spirit

You said you thought people's desktops were dull, and I was just saying that not everybody likes having a million and one widgets or modified themes installed. And yeah, I may only be 2 years older than you, but I act a lot older than the average 14 year old does.


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> You said you thought people's desktops were dull, and I was just saying that not everybody likes having a million and one widgets or modified themes installed. And yeah, I may only be 2 years older than you, but I act a lot older than the average 14 year old does.



" And yeah, I may only be 2 years older than you, but I act a lot older than the average 14 year old does." This is not a time for cheese. This is a time for hahaha, Oh my god. Serriously, that is what any 14 year old would say. Oh, I act a lot older than the average 12 year old!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Why don't all you little kids grow up and stop flaming each other.

Thanks.


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> why don't all you little kids grow up and stop flaming each other.
> 
> Thanks.



+1


----------



## NyxCharon




----------



## CareyS

Are mobile device screen shots ok to be posted in this thread?


----------



## voyagerfan99

CareyS said:


> Are mobile device screen shots ok to be posted in this thread?



Yup.


----------



## mihir




----------



## CareyS

Optiplex 745


----------



## CareyS

iPad


----------



## Shane




----------



## spirit

You still using Office 2000 or XP Nev?  lol 

Cool wallpaper by the way!


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Nah Word 2003's icon was lighter, like this. I've used every edition of Office since 97 and can remember what all the icons look like - I know it's kind of sad, but...  I think the icons for Word 2000 and 2002/XP were the same...


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Geoff




----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> am I colour blind? I really do not see a difference in them.



Word 2000/XP





Word 2003





There's really not much of a difference.

Nice wallpaper WRX, did you take the photo yourself?


----------



## Shane

vistakid10 said:


> You still using Office 2000 or XP Nev?  lol
> 
> Cool wallpaper by the way!



Yeah office Xp,I got this copy bundled with my HP computer from years back, still does the job. 

I have office 97 lying around somewhere too.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Yeah there really isn't much difference at all between 2000 and XP and 2007 and 2010. They all do the same sort of thing.  Office 2010 is my favourite though, I just like the UI and the speed of it.


----------



## Russ88765

Props if you recognize wallpaper:


----------



## ColdFeet

You Can download a 3D animated Wallpaper and Screensaver here but it might not be your kind but here is the link http://download.cnet.com/Watery-Desktop-3D-Animated-Wallpaper-Screensaver/3000-2319_4-10610413.html


----------



## byteninja2

Well, I may not have any ROG gear, but I will be getting a Asus board soon, so close enough.


----------



## byteninja2

And a 2nd rog wallpaper on my playbook.


----------



## bconover93




----------



## NyxCharon

I know, i'm not in linux. Shush


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Took the photo myself in the garden about 2 hours ago.


----------



## maxxielol123

*mine*

i have this one:
http://ruaudiclub.ru/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Audi_A7_Sportback_Quad_Coupe_2011.jpg

and i had that one:
http://donotargue.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/nvidiawallpaper.jpeg

both pretty nice to me


----------



## mihir




----------



## cbooker




----------



## noahre86

I still run XP Pro. because it is most stable and I know it the best. My computer is a Dell Inspiron 530 with a Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.33Ghz and 3 GBs of RAM. A 320 Gig HDD and a external 1 TB my passport HDD. I had Windows 7 and Vista on it at one point.


----------



## byteninja2

My blog wallpaper. Why didnt anybody ever buy balloftech.com or make a channel on youtube named balloftech? I dont know, but I like the name.


----------



## spirit

As always, I took the photo myself.  Taken yesterday afternoon.


----------



## NyxCharon

Current Adonis Setup.
Pretty sure I'm leaving windows for good, got Steam working with a bunch of games, so no reason for me to keep it. 

That dock autohides, btw


----------



## byteninja2

Muhahah! Alienware is a piece of cheese!


----------



## jamesmasterson

my desktop is my loptop, since the monitor got broken, i am now using an external monitor connected to the loptop, and it looks like a desktop now.


----------



## Gun

Here's mine  I play MW3 on Xbox so...yeah.


----------



## Lollipop Garbage

S3AnD3 said:


> Here's mine  I play MW3 on Xbox so...yeah.


BOOO!!!! you use the pacman icone'd game maker!!!!! use yoyogames game maker 8!!!


----------



## Justin




----------



## kobaj

jnskyliner34 said:


> *snip*



Oooh. I did not know Virtual Box supported Android. Is it faster and more responsive than the AVDs provided by Google?


----------



## spirit

Core 2 QUUAAADDD  rig. 











2500K rig.


----------



## Justin

kobaj said:


> Oooh. I did not know Virtual Box supported Android. Is it faster and more responsive than the AVDs provided by Google?



No idea. 

But it is responsive. A bit slow especially when unlocking. But not to the extent to irritate me.


----------



## Motorcharge

full size: http://oi46.tinypic.com/30m1wsm.jpg


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## mihir




----------



## jimkonow




----------



## Virssagòn

my desktop...


----------



## Geoff




----------



## spirit

You have a Mac?? And Adobe CS6 I see...


----------



## Geoff

vistakid10 said:


> You have a Mac?? And Adobe CS6 I see...


Yup!
This is my MacBook Pro.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Yup!
> This is my MacBook Pro.


Didn't realise you own an MBP as well as your desktop. How is it? I've never really used Macs. 



wolfeking said:


> brilliant system wrx. I want to get one eventually, but I can't justify the price myself.
> 
> okay, removing OT by attaching desktop picture.


Like the gadget in the top right corner - what is it for? I couldn't make it out from the picture.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> It is HDD usage, CPU usage and RAM usage. The big one is CPU, the bottom left is HDD and bottom right is RAM usage. I picked that one cause it looks like a automotive gauge to me.



Yeah I thought it'd be something like that. Looks cool. Guessing I can just download it from the Microsoft site where all the other gadgets are?


----------



## wolfeking

blank.


----------



## spirit

Thanks for the link, I've downloaded it.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Yes it is the same one.  Thanks!


----------



## pwlljakob

Here is my updated desktop:





^That is my Dell Latitude D520


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's funny. That's one of the wallpapers I was considering for mine.

Found a theme pack I'll give a try for a little while. Don't know how much I like it though.






EDIT: Yeah, I didn't like it. I went back to stock Windows.


----------



## spirit

Yeah I don't like that theme either. Nice wallpaper, horrible theme. :/

Here's mine at the moment. Photo of Central London from that website which you recommended, Travis.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Yeah thanks Wolfe, it sits on my second screen and I glance over at it every now and then. I used to have those 'All CPU Meter', 'All GPU Meter' and 'All Drive Meter' gadgets too which I see you are using now. 

Personally I don't really have an issue with Vista, I just prefer 7. Vista works fine though and good to see that it sill runs OK on newer hardware.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

I think I'll go and download them again actually, I quite like them. 

I know what you mean about Windows 7 appearing to be 'big'. When I first got it 2 years ago I set the taskbar to use small icons, but over time I accustomed to it's looks and now I have them on big again. I prefer Windows 7's taskbar to Vista's and prior Windows operating systems.

I think given the choice between XP, Vista and 7, I'd take Vista over XP, but I'd take 7 over all of them. Vista and 7 are my two preferable Windows operating systems.


----------



## wolfeking

well, save for gaming, I prefer not to use either of them. 32 bit I would take 2k over everything. 64 bit, I have to say vista. I am actually getting pretty accustomed to it again. Learning all the little do dads it has, like windows mail and the calendar. I know 7 is better optimized, but it goes back to like the video card. Its all I need, and will do the same thing, so why use the extra, plus it is stable while the digital download of 7 I have is corrupted somehow. 

XP would be okay as a option against 2k. Thats whats on the M90, mainly because its 2k video drivers were not stable. I may go in and edit some things and try it again. Ill try that after getting all my computer all tidied up and work on some cables.


----------



## spirit

I've never had much luck with copies of Windows downloaded from Microsoft. Bought and downloaded Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1 a while back from Microsoft TechNet. Had to burn it to several different disks before it worked and it was a bit unstable. Currently using a retail copy of Pro which I had hanging around, no problems at all.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## voyagerfan99

That theme I installed seems to be causing issues. My sound tray won't load and comes up with an error. I did a system restore last night, so we'll see how my laptop is when I turn it on at work in another half hour.


----------



## spirit

Funny you mention problems with sound and custom themes. Back when I used XP daily, I installed a custom theme and I had issues with my sound drivers. Removed the theme and all was fine again.


----------



## Motorcharge

Changed mine up a little. 32" main on the left, 17" second on the right. Everything is fully animated/interactive too. There are tabs on the circle on the left that open various file locations and such.


----------



## voyagerfan99

That looks quite cool :good:


----------



## Motorcharge

Still image doesn't do it justice. I'll see if I can't record it and throw it up on youtube.

or not. apparently you can't record dual monitors with Fraps.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## .KuRA

here's mine.. 
it feels very empty so i added a bunch of opened windows lol 

win7 x64
vs is appows2010-work by neiio
wallpapers (slideshow every 5 mins) are from subtlepatterns.com


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Well why not,


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Wallpaper goes with the name!  I see you've got Windows 7 now too.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

It is a lovely picture. I have hundreds of wallpapers stored on my hard drive, most from various Windows 7 themes I've downloaded. Got some nice ones of wolves. One of them looks a bit like your avatar.

Some random info about my computer:


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:
			
		

> Is there a purpose to leaving speedstep on?


I just leave it on because I don't want my 2500K to be running at 4.3GHz all the time. Still a perfectly stable overclock for me, not had any issues since I lowered the overclock from 4.5 to 4.3.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

I may turn it off. Not had any issue with leaving it on though, so... yeah.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

True, but it's generally deemed to be better if you turn it off. 

One thing I don't get is I was encoding a video whilst I took that screenshot just to run the CPU up to 4.3GHz, but I see that RealTemp reported the clockspeed of the CPU to be 4.25GHz and yet CPU reported it to be 1.6GHz? 1.6GHz is the SpeedStep idling speed if you like. Kind of weird.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> RealTemp was lying to you. If you look at the CPU gauge, your only running 12% usage. That would not send speedstep to the top speed at all.



That explains it, thought RealTemp wasn't that accurate for clockspeeds. I suppose I should have run something like Prime95 or BurnTest to run it up to 100% usage.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Ran Prime95 on Blend for several seconds whilst I took the screenshot. Temps are pretty good!


----------



## Darren

What meters are those across the right? I think you need more windows open.


----------



## spirit

All CPU Meter http://addgadgets.com/all_cpu_meter/
All GPU Meter http://addgadgets.com/gpu_meter/
All Drive Meter http://addgadgets.com/drives_meter/

They're just Windows gadgets. They work on Windows 7, probably work on Vista too.

Yes I need more Windows open. Better start opening every program I have on my computer and take a screenshot!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Me gusta those gadgets. I downloaded them all :good:

I remember back when I used Rainmeter religiously. I'm sure if you found my old posts in this thread you'd see it.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Me gusta those gadgets. I downloaded them all :good:



 They're pretty sweet. You can customise them too!


----------



## spirit

My new avatar is also my new wallpaper!


----------



## mihir




----------



## spirit

Got Windows 7 on the Core 2 Quad!


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Windows 2000... yeah the wallpaper is a bit pixely, otherwise looks pretty clean, certainly cleaner than my desktop.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Looks very nice.  Good job you didn't see my desktop earlier on, it was littered in folders and stuff.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Lollipop Garbage

wolf, do you have 2000? you should get xp


----------



## wolfeking

blank.


----------



## Shane

wolfeking said:


> I think it is getting quite freaking old that people are always telling us that we need something new. I know what I am using, and I am plenty happy with it.



I have to agree,Id still be on good old XP if it supported DX11.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Lollipop Garbage




----------



## AntimatterAsh

Here is mine (well...here ARE mine) Since I just got my Recovery Disks from HP through this morning, I have a clean OS, but I cant decide whether to use the space themes or the storm themes, so here is my desktop...





SPACE





STORMS


----------



## voyagerfan99

The lappy


----------



## spirit

I see you've got those gadgets I have.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yes, I saw them and liked how they look. More technical look than Rainmeter.


----------



## spirit

Yeah they're cool those gadgets are.


----------



## pwlljakob

Great Photography voyagerfan99!!! I love your work!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ha, thanks :good:

I like this shot better than the one you chose though


----------



## pwlljakob

you are very welcome


----------



## tech savvy

mine.


----------



## AlienMenace

This is mine.

http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/8905/desktoph.gif


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## SilentRabbit

wolfeking said:


> new install. Should work for school. Running SATA 1.5gbps (ask intel, not me), but still booting about the same as Ubuntu. Takes less than 10 seconds from power on to desktop and about 2 seconds to internet.  But I am slowly loosing battery charge (went from 96 minutes battery last monday to about 92 minutes today).



Awesome background!


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

New Windows 7 install on the C2Q machine, used Home Premium 64-bit this time for various reasons. That's a photo I took of my cat, too bad I don't have a widescreen monitor for this PC right now but oh well.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

To be honest, I don't think you can ever go wrong with a Microsoft Background. Finished this install this morning, I386 Home Premium on a Pentium 4 HT.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

AlienMenace said:


> This is mine.
> 
> http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/8905/desktoph.gif



Not Windows 8 :O !!!


----------



## NyxCharon

New dual screen setup.
Thumbnail because it's a massive picture.




http://ompldr.org/vZjhtbg/setup.jpg

Main Screen:


----------



## Virssagòn

EclipticShell said:


> Not Windows 8 :O !!!



What's so much better on w8? Is it that nice?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Wolfe, you're almost as bad as me for re-installing. I seem to spend my whole life re-installing Windows. :/


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## tech savvy

spirit said:


> Wolfe, you're almost as bad as me for re-installing. I seem to spend my whole life re-installing Windows. :/



Why?


----------



## claptonman

After I saw this thread, I spend about an hour looking at screenlets... I like the results. That orb moves and the faster it moves, the more load is on the CPU.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

tech savvy said:


> Why?



Because when I get issues I find it easier just to wipe the whole thing and start again. I have backups which I roll back to, takes me 10 minutes to restore my PC. Sometimes I reformat and reinstall.


----------



## spirit

Fresh install of Vista in VMware.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Looks nice! Where do you get your desktops from? Usually I use Desktop Nexus and get their abstract wallpapers, obviously the Porsche and the Spirit weren't from Desktop Nexus though.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## claptonman

wolfeking said:


> I google my resolution and click on images then just grab one that looks good to me and save it, then open it and make it the desktop (because for whatever reason google removed the right click and make it my desktop from the right click menu).



You can also search for a topic, and then to the left, set it as your exact resolution so it only searches images at your resolution. If you didn't already know.


----------



## spirit




----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## spirit

Very cool theme/skin there. 

I've gone back to my B-2 Spirit wallpaper, some photo as I use for my avatar here.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

I hate the silver XP theme.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## swchoi89

Motorcharge said:


>



May I ask where you got this? How does this work and is it a live wallpaper?


----------



## spirit

Wallpaper photo taken by me.


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> Wallpaper photo taken by me.



Your time is in 24 hour, you in the army? LOL. And we dot care about your WEI, so us benches! And terrible lisence plate number removal, great picture.


----------



## spirit

I like to have it in 24 hour time. You might not care, but others may be interested, and why shouldn't I post it? Just because most of my scores will be higher than your's.  I could have done a better job at removing the number plate but really I couldn't be bothered and as it's only for the purpose of showing my desktop wallpaper I don't really care at all.


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> I like to have it in 24 hour time. You might not care, but others may be interested, and why shouldn't I post it? Just because most of my scores will be higher than your's.  I could have done a better job at removing the number plate but really I couldn't be bothered and as it's only for the purpose of showing my desktop wallpaper I don't really care at all.



Because WEI isn't a bench, it's a little program that pulls numbers out of the sky.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> Because WEI isn't a bench, it's a little program that pulls numbers out of the sky.



I know. -.-


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> I know. -.-



As you should


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> As you should



Well I'll give you an example of it's "randomness". A Q6600 @ stock scores 7.1 as does an i3 2100, and for some reason I built an i3 2100 machine and the score was originally 7.1 and then it went down to 5.9. Could be of the memory, not sure, but odd.

But I like trying to get 7.9. I get 7.9 for my RAM and SSD at the moment, 7.8 for my graphics and 7.6 for my CPU.


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> Well I'll give you an example of it's "randomness". A Q6600 @ stock scores 7.1 as does an i3 2100, and for some reason I built an i3 2100 machine and the score was originally 7.1 and then it went down to 5.9. Could be of the memory, not sure, but odd.
> 
> But I like trying to get 7.9. I get 7.9 for my RAM and SSD at the moment, 7.8 for my graphics and 7.6 for my CPU.



7.9 on a cpu requires like 6 GHz or something, maybe 7 or 8? Something massive, Liquid nitrogen required.


----------



## spirit

For some reason it's easy to hit 7.9 on everything else (just get 1600MHz RAM, a 570 or faster and an SSD on SATA 6GB/s) but it's very hard to hit 7.9 for the CPU. I've seen 7.8 with some overclocked i7s, but nothing higher yet.

I have a feeling the 990X may have been able to hit 7.9, and I imagine an overclocked 3930K or 3960X would.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Awesome one there Wolfe, I've got a new wallpaper on the C2Q rig. Still got the B-2 on the 2500K though.

As per the usual the photo was taken by me (the Minis that is, not the B-2!)

C2Q






2500K


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

New wallpaper. Norwich Castle - photo taken by me back in late July. 

I also thought I'd install Ubuntu in VMware just to play around with it, so here it is.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Thanks.


----------



## spirit

Took the photo in London yesterday.


----------



## Shane




----------



## voyagerfan99

From Sunday's explore


----------



## spirit

Nevakonaza said:


>



Hahaha I like it!


----------



## spirit

From the Windows 7 Fireworks Theme http://windows.microsoft.com/is-IS/windows/downloads/fireworks-theme


----------



## Justin




----------



## byteninja2

Wow, cant believe I have a dead company for my wallpaper. Funny, though.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Darren

wolfeking said:


> changed it up a little bit. Still working with conky trying to get a setup that looks good and is functional too.



Nice wallpaper.


My wallpaper is Saphira from Eragon (horrible movie, great book). Reason being I named my computer Saphira. Blue fans. Sapphire is graphics card manufacturer and I enjoyed the books.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## byteninja2

Man, if I could game and get cryengine 3 on linux, I would switch in a heartbeat. I used to be a Ubuntu junkie, but that was when I didnt game, because I couldnt, on my D610.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## byteninja2

wolfeking said:


> You do not have to switch. Dual boot. It is not hard, and it does not take much time to switch between them.


Oh, I know. But I game to much to dual boot.


----------



## wolfeking

blank.


----------



## spirit

I've often wanted to get into Linux, I have a VM of Ubuntu somewhere I think. I've just never had the time to learn the new stuff. :/ Heck, I still need to play with my Raspberry-Pi! That runs Linux (LDE I think, but I heard you can put Fedora on it if you wanted).


----------



## spirit

Windows 7 on the Athlon 64 3700+. Actually runs pretty nicely!


----------



## Calin

The double picture is a bug.


----------



## spirit

Royale Theme for XP or are you using XP Media Centre Edition?


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> Royale Theme for XP or are you using XP Media Centre Edition?


Royale.


----------



## spirit

CalinXP said:


> Royale.



Nice. I always quite liked that theme. Back when I was 12 about 3 years ago and using XP I had it.  And the Zune theme!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've gotten back into the customization swing again. Haven't done that in several years.


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> I've gotten back into the customization swing again. Haven't done that in several years.



I think you need more HDDs/Storage space


----------



## voyagerfan99

Denther said:


> I think you need more HDDs/Storage space



I actually need to get another drive to backup my pictures/backup drive. If I lost my photography, I'd be pissed.


----------



## jonnyp11

voyagerfan99 said:


> I actually need to get another drive to backup my pictures/backup drive. If I lost my photography, I'd be pissed.



Dad's got the same dellima, but when you shoot 50mb images and a lot of them it adds up so fast. D800's can use over 100mbs per pic in tiff IIRC


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah I shoot in RAW so each picture is anywhere between 12-30mb each.


----------



## jonnyp11

Need to go somewhere and use the d70 or maybe the d200 or d300 or i think we also have a d100, wanna try my hand at editing and i know dad wont let me use the iMac for it (i7 860, 12gb, 27" 1440p)


----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah I shoot in RAW so each picture is anywhere between 12-30mb each.



30? I have 3 more megapixels than you and haven't had a 30mb file. 24mb at most iirc.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


> 30? I have 3 more megapixels than you and haven't had a 30mb file. 24mb at most iirc.



I'm guesstimating over here


----------



## jonnyp11

ha, i'm not, D800 on RAW means 50mb files provided a non (DX i think?) lens, and IDK if that's on the max settings since like i said, TIFFs can be over 100, think he tried it and got over 120 with one pic!


----------



## claptonman

Well, I did it.







And I love it. I really do. Its so fast and once you get used to it, it flies. Don't dismiss it yet.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'll never get used to Metro. We'll see what happens after I get a real copy.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'll never get used to Metro. We'll see what happens after I get a real copy.



I think very few people are going to like it at first (myself included!), but like the Ribbon Interface first seen in Office 2007, people will get used to it and start to like it,

Remember when Office 2007 came out and all the fuss people made about the Ribbon UI?


----------



## Shane

My desky right now,Been playing around with Icons.


----------



## spirit

I'm liking the wallpaper! Where did you get it from?


----------



## Shane

4walled.

*I accept no responsibility for those that visit that site* 
Beware they're be nude women on there too.


----------



## Calin

Update.


----------



## claptonman

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'll never get used to Metro. We'll see what happens after I get a real copy.



What do you mean, real copy? You mean from MSDN or whatever? That is a legit copy. Same thing that's going out friday.


----------



## jonnyp11

think i'm just gonna bite it and grab a copy tomorrow while it's still 70, last day for it, and doubt it'll be that cheap again unless it's a complete flop and still will probs stay at 100


----------



## voyagerfan99

claptonman said:


> What do you mean, real copy? You mean from MSDN or whatever? That is a legit copy. Same thing that's going out friday.



I mean when I don't have the release preview. I don't have an MSDN account yet. And yes, I knew the MSDN copy was real


----------



## spirit

Photo taken by me.


----------



## Gamepsyched

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> Photo taken by me.


That cat looks like my cat but it died. Windows Vista?!?!?!


----------



## spirit

Yeah that's my cat and it's a virtual machine of Vista Ultimate SP2 x64.


----------



## SilentRabbit

Gamepsyched said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Awesome background!


----------



## Calin

double-dragon said:


> My Desktop...I like Iron Maiden...and a clean desktop


It's windows 2000?


----------



## Calin




----------



## spirit

CalinXP said:


> It's windows 2000?



No it looks like XP with a classic theme to me. Start button gives it away.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Ramodkk

spirit said:


> Photo taken by me.



I see that, the subtle contrast gave it away


----------



## AlienMenace

This is mine.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/mydesktopiz.jpg/


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> I see that, the subtle contrast gave it away



Yeah yeah.


----------



## Sdot

spirit said:


> Yeah that's my cat and it's a virtual machine of Vista Ultimate SP2 x64.



shot yourself, nice.

what do people use virtual machines for?


----------



## spirit

Sdot said:


> shot yourself, nice.
> 
> what do people use virtual machines for?



LOL I misread your post at first as "shoot yourself, nice." 

I use them just to test out software which I don't want installing on my main machine (things such as YouTube Downloaders and that) as well as to test out different operating systems. Only using Vista as I have a spare copy of it lying around. 

New wallpaper!


----------



## Sdot

spirit said:


> LOL I misread your post at first as "shoot yourself, nice."
> 
> I use them just to test out software which I don't want installing on my main machine (things such as YouTube Downloaders and that) as well as to test out different operating systems. Only using Vista as I have a spare copy of it lying around.



lmao no im not mean, I wouldn't say that.

So i could use a virtual machine to test out windows 8? 
but if i install it on an independent machine I wouldn't be able to install that same copy onto a new build right?


----------



## spirit

You're right you wouldn't be able to install and activate that same copy into a VM.

Yes you could use a VM to test out Windows 8. In fact I do.

Your machine looks powerful enough to run VMs. i7 920 and 6GB of RAM, should be fine.


----------



## Calin




----------



## byteninja2

Windows 8 isnt to bad, but takes way more getting used to then XP to 7. And I love Lost.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Being a total loser these days on the lappy


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## galerecon

Here is my boring but yet new desktop:


----------



## Calin




----------



## spirit

I just cannot get used the lack of a Start Button on Windows 8!!

Here's my wallpaper on Windows 7. Excuse the sticky note. :/


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> I just cannot get used the lack of a Start Button on Windows 8!!


Lol, in my opinion 8 is awesome, have you tried release preview on VMWare first?


----------



## spirit

Yeah got a copy of the Release Preview installed on VMware right now.


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## Calin




----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## voyagerfan99

Pretty barron on my E6500


----------



## vroom_skies




----------



## voyagerfan99

That's a nice wallpaper Bob :good:


----------



## spirit

I never bother with additional themes for Windows 7. The default one looks nice.


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> I never bother with additional themes for Windows 7. The default one looks nice.



It's just a bit more transparent. The start button isn't part of the theme. I just used the start orb changer and found an orb I liked on DeviantART.


----------



## spirit

Dug out my copy of XP x64 and installed it in VMware. What an OS!


----------



## Shane

XP is still brilliant,Not sure about X64 bit though i had issues with it..Still using XP pro SP2 on 2 other machines here.

My current desktop.






Loving these temps idle.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Dug out my copy of XP x64 and installed it in VMware. What an OS!



it doesn't recognize your 16gb of ram . Can you try to run the benchmark on it? Would it make a difference?


----------



## spirit

Nevakonaza said:


> XP is still brilliant,Not sure about X64 bit though i had issues with it..Still using XP pro SP2 on 2 other machines here.
> 
> My current desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving these temps idle.


Do I see Just Cause 2 there? Awesome game! 

Umm I don't really like the 32-bit XP all that much these days, but for some reason I like XP x64. My only issue with XP x64 is trying to install software which requires at least XP SP3. As XP x64 is based on Windows 2003, there is no SP3 for it, it only goes up to SP2, so any software which requires XP SP3 to work usually doesn't work in XP x64.



SmileMan said:


> it doesn't recognize your 16gb of ram . Can you try to run the benchmark on it? Would it make a difference?


It doesn't detect 16GB of RAM because it's running in a VM and I've only allocated 4GB to it. It will detect up to 128GB.






I have tried our bench in XP x64, it works but there are some issues with how the UI actually looks.


----------



## claptonman




----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> It doesn't detect 16GB of RAM because it's running in a VM and I've only allocated 4GB to it. It will detect up to 128GB.


In your signature you said that ur CPU is running on 4.3GHz, on the image it shows 3.4


----------



## spirit

CalinXP said:


> In your signature you said that ur CPU is running on 4.3GHz, on the image it shows 3.4



Yeah it says 3.3GHz. That's because 3.3Ghz is the stock speed. Even once you have overclocked, the System Properties doesn't pick up that your CPU is not running at the stock clockspeed, only a program like CPU-Z will actually acknowledge the new clockspeed.


----------



## Calin

Something AWESOME that happend to my YT channel!!


----------



## spirit

Photo taken by me.  I feel all festive with this wallpaper now.  New install of Windows 7 Pro x64 SP1 on the Crucial M4. Yeah, I went back to the M4 from the SanDisk Extreme, liking my new read speeds!


----------



## JHM

bye


----------



## Ankur




----------



## spirit

Got a virus yesterday, so I just reformatted and reinstalled. Decided to use Ultimate this time as I hadn't used it in a while.


----------



## Ankur

Is that a photo clicked by you


----------



## spirit

Ankur said:


> Is that a photo clicked by you



I wish it was, but that one is from Google, the greatest photographer of all time. 

The photo in the desktop I had previous to the Spirit was one of my own shots.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit




----------



## Justin




----------



## voyagerfan99

Interesting wallpaper Justin.


----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> Interesting wallpaper Justin.



like a government agent.


----------



## pelon




----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Calin




----------



## spirit

Lol what's with the Windows XP end of support countdown? 474 days, that's over a year away yet!


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> Lol what's with the Windows XP end of support countdown? 474 days, that's over a year away yet!


http://www.softpedia.com/get/Window...dows-XP-End-Of-Support-Countdown-Gadget.shtml


----------



## wbt50

Here's mine on me new PC:


----------



## spirit

You're from Wales?


----------



## wbt50

spirit said:


> You're from Wales?



Yeah 
Proper Welsh man haha


----------



## spirit

wbt50 said:


> Yeah
> Proper Welsh man haha



Nice. I'm from England, Norwich to be specific.


----------



## Darren




----------



## spirit

Nice one! I see you're still a Porsche fan?


----------



## NyxCharon

Ditched Fedora for Linux Mint:


----------



## AlienMenace




----------



## AlienMenace

Hey Spirit: What "Spirit" B-2 is that. I got to see the "Spirit of Nebraska" one at the air show a few years back. And since I live in Nebraska, USA. That was cool.


----------



## spirit

AlienMenace said:


> Hey Spirit: What "Spirit" B-2 is that. I got to see the "Spirit of Nebraska" one at the air show a few years back. And since I live in Nebraska, USA. That was cool.


Not sure exactly which B-2 is in my avatar, because I found the wallpaper on Google (I didn't take the photo myself). I go to airshows quite a lot too, RIAT is my favourite (it's the largest international airshow in the world and is held at RAF Fairford in Gloucestershire, about 3-4 hours drive from me) but I've never seen a B-2 there. Apparently there was one there this year but I didn't go to RIAT this year as it was really rainy. I don't think it was flying anyway.


----------



## Shane

NyxCharon said:


> Ditched Fedora for Linux Mint:



I like Mint,recently been trying out PearLinux 6...boots so fast and the desktops very nicely laid out!


----------



## NA3349

Intel Core i7 3770K at 3.5ghz
8gb Kingston 240 pin DDR3 RAM
NVIDIA Gefore Gt 640 2gb GPU
500gb WD HDD


----------



## spirit

When we say "post your desktop up" we mean upload and share a screenshot of your desktop wallpaper, like all the examples above.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

So I decided to dig out my old Pentium 4 Single Core and put XP Home on it... and I am greeted with this:




Bearing in mind I have tried all the controls and knobs and buttons, it is on the Maximum, and Only Graphics mode. Need to dig out some drivers methinks 

To clarify: 16 Colours.

_*Edit: I have found some drivers...its still not very good...but for XP it will do I think.*_


----------



## spirit

New wallpaper, Charing Cross Station in London, as viewed from the London Eye at dusk. Photo taken by me today using a Nikon D3200 and processed in Adobe Lightroom 4.2.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Back on Vista?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## AntimatterAsh

wolfeking said:


> new install.



Whats that milky way thing It looks interesting...as I am into that sort of thing


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Taken by me.


----------



## Ankur

taken by me


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## NyxCharon

Updated Adonis Linux, I have it on my laptop now:


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> VMs yay.


Nice, what software are you using to run your VMs?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

I used to use that. I switched to VirtualBox (which I didn't like) and then to VMware (which is better, but has its issues).


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Shane




----------



## Calin

I love this NFS Car.


----------



## Darren

Loved Need for Speed Most Wanted.

I think it's the ONLY game I have ever truly beaten the story/campaign in before. Yes it counts as it probably took at least 40 hours of gameplay to do and probably more with all the races it had and my skill level at the time.

Pissed me off though that the beginning of Carbon (the sequel to Most Wanted) you are driving that BMW and it crashes like 4 minutes in and is totaled. You SPEND all of Most Wanted working towards getting the car back and it gets destroyed immediately starting the second game. Lame.


----------



## spirit

To be honest I never really liked Most Wanted that much, I was always more of a Burnout 3 boy than a Most Wanted boy. 

Underground 2 was good.


----------



## Ankur

Crysis 3 Wallpaper


----------



## Calin

wolfeking said:


> VMs yay.







XP-x64 SP2.


----------



## spirit

Nice, I have XPx64 in VMware too. I see the little VMware Tools icon in your notification area, hence how I know it's in VMware.


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> Nice, I have XPx64 in VMware too. I see the little VMware Tools icon in your notification area, hence how I know it's in VMware.


Yeah but it's VMWare Player not Workstation


----------



## spirit

I've used both, Workstation tends to crash quite a lot, but the UI is nice.


----------



## CrazyMike




----------



## Justin




----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Ethan3.14159




----------



## Calin

lolz


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Calin

wolfeking said:


> some of you guys have way too many shortcuts on the desktop.  :/



When I was on XP (before upgrading CPU, RAM etc) the desktop was 100% full of shortcuts xD


----------



## Shane

Nice wolfeking!

I'm finding it hard these days to find desktop backgrounds i actually like. :/

When i do find some they're either not 1920x1080 or have a watermark in the most silly place for a desktop background.


----------



## spirit

Nevakonaza said:


> I'm finding it hard these days to find desktop backgrounds i actually like. :/
> 
> When i do find some they're either not 1920x1080 or have a watermark in the most silly place for a desktop background.


That's why I use my own photography.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Geoff

wolfeking said:


> some of you guys have way too many shortcuts on the desktop.  :/
> 
> With that said, mine is follows.


What's up with the white image on the bottom left?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## NyxCharon

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice wolfeking!
> 
> I'm finding it hard these days to find desktop backgrounds i actually like. :/
> 
> When i do find some they're either not 1920x1080 or have a watermark in the most silly place for a desktop background.



wallbase.cc :good:


----------



## lukesow

wolfeking said:


> It is the name of the graphic artist that created the image. I can't legally remove it.



You can however illegally remove it haha


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## lukesow

wolfeking said:


> I can also drive 100MPH down US220. Don't mean I am stupid enough to do it.  I don't mind her name being on the picture. It is out of the way, and it just shows that it is her intellectual property. I will not remove a copywrite legally or illegally. Its not my right.



Mate,I was only joking. Of course I'm not encouraging illegalities. Sorry for any offence caused.


----------



## Shane

And that will be the end of it guys please. 

Just cleaned up my desktop,It was getting too cluttered with icons.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Cool wallpaper Nev!


----------



## spirit




----------



## wbt50




----------



## spirit

Norton Internet 'Security'? You disappointment me. Remove that virus now.


----------



## spirit

OK so I’ve been trying to decide whether I should upgrade from Windows 7 Ultimate to Windows 8 Enterprise or not. To help me decide I installed Windows 8 Enterprise in a virtual machine just to see what I thought. I installed some of the programs I use a lot too. They all work!

Windows 8 seems pretty nice, but I don’t a reason why I’d upgrade - especially as I don’t have a toucscreen monitor. I may upgrade anyway, I quite like the OS.

I added the Start Button and Menu using Classic Shell by the way which is a free application. 

Because Windows isn't activated yet, I can't customise my Metro/Tiles screen.


----------



## wbt50

Haha, Well it was installed with the motherboard drivers that came bundled in the disc, and my dad had a spare serial code so I thought what the hell haha.


----------



## spirit

wbt50 said:


> Haha, Well it was installed with the motherboard drivers that came bundled in the disc, and my dad had a spare serial code so I thought what the hell haha.



Ah it least you didn't pay for it. Seriously though, the free anti-viruses are better. :/


----------



## wbt50

Oh, I would never pay for it haha.
Just for some reason my dad insists on paying for it every year, don't have a clue why haha.


----------



## Axle

I really love to customize my desktop and here is mine then: 
pic


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Where do you get all of your backgrounds from? I cant ever get any that are of that quality. :/


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Another Mercedes McLaren SLR wallpaper. 







If you like the wallpaper you can download it here. http://www.listofimages.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/mercedes-mclaren-slr.jpg (1920x1080)


----------



## AntimatterAsh

wolfeking said:


> I just google the resolution with a keyword like "space" and pick a good looking one. It is not difficult to find decent pictures.



Meh...I prefer to make mine:






Took about 45 Minutes of using Photoshop...quite proud of it.

Facebook ruins the quality though.


----------



## Calin

Win7 theme 4 windows 8




http://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.198
http://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.200
http://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.196
http://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.197


----------



## linux992

I like to keep it clean with my dual monitor set up.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Ty to Jason for AMAZINGGGGGGGGG Wallpaper

Messy desktop cus of cba to clean. u mirin?


----------



## spirit

Looks awesome Michael! I see it makes a great wallpaper - might set it as my own! I'm pleased you like my work!


----------



## M1kkelZR

Haha yeah bro, its amazing Dude.mp3


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Twiki

My favorite axe on my desktop.


----------



## claptonman




----------



## AntimatterAsh

So...got my laptop back from KnowHow...and after modding the Steam UI...I decided to go with a Simple wallpaper, which is still effective so here it is:




And you can see how it fits with the Steam UI...




and on my C2Q with Windows Vista...




Fire!


----------



## spirit

New wallpaper. Photo taken by me last night.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

spirit said:


> New wallpaper. Photo taken by me last night.



See you are still using your raspberry Pi then!

Is that a flooded road?!


----------



## spirit

Yep still using the R-Pi over RDC! Thanks for helping me set that up, it works great! :good:

And no, it's the River Wensum in Norwich and the building is called 'Pull's Ferry'. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulls_Ferry,_Norwich not sure if you've been to Norwich before and seen it? It's quite close to the railway station. The river is higher than normal though. Yesterday was a very rainy day and after I got the shot it started raining!


----------



## AntimatterAsh

spirit said:


> Yep still using the R-Pi over RDC! Thanks for helping me set that up, it works great! :good:
> 
> And no, it's the River Wensum in Norwich and the building is called 'Pull's Ferry'. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulls_Ferry,_Norwich not sure if you've been to Norwich before and seen it? It's quite close to the railway station. The river is higher than normal though. Yesterday was a very rainy day and after I got the shot it started raining!



Ahh...this is getting off topic, so I will email you...but it looks really good And although I have been to Norwich a couple of times, I don't really know it. I know how to get to Notcutts and that is it.


----------



## Darren

Clapton. That is awesome.


----------



## zeppelin04

Built this PC over my winter break.  Still messing around with it.


----------



## spirit

Some screenshots of software I installed on my PC today. Upgraded from Windows 7 Ultimate to Windows 8 Enterprise and I also got Office Pro Plus 2012 and Visual Studio 2012 Ultimate whilst I was at it. 

Here are some screenshots of Windows 8:











Notice the Start Button has returned? I tried to use the OS without a Start Button/Menu replacement, but I just couldn't get to grips with it. I downloaded Pokki which is a free Windows 8 Start Menu replacement. It's really good. Very customisable indeed. I've several Windows 8 Start Menu replacements and Pokki has been favourite. It's the easiest to install and uninstall. You can download it here http://www.pokki.com/windows-8-start-menu if you want my recommendation for a good Windows 8 Start Menu, that's it.






Here is Word 2013. All of Office 2013 looks the same really. The colour scheme is set to the darkest there is (called 'dark grey') but it's still rather bright in my opinion. There's not a lot of difference at all between Office 2010 and 2013 (I was using Pro Plus 2010 before).






Finally, here's Visual Studio 2012. Looks a lot like Office 2013, and again the UI is a lot brighter than that of 2010, but the good news is VS 2012 does appear to be faster than 2010 was.


----------



## CrazyMike

spirit said:


> Notice the Start Button has returned? I tried to use the OS without a Start Button/Menu replacement, but I just couldn't get to grips with it. I downloaded Pokki which is a free Windows 8 Start Menu replacement. It's really good. Very customisable indeed. I've several Windows 8 Start Menu replacements and Pokki has been favourite. It's the easiest to install and uninstall. You can download it here http://www.pokki.com/windows-8-start-menu if you want my recommendation for a good Windows 8 Start Menu, that's it.



+1 on the start menu. I tried using Windows 8 without, i think i still have some hair left, not much though.


----------



## spirit

Yeah Pokki is probably the best free one out there. I tried ViStart but I had problems removing it.

I've managed to customise Pokki so all my favourite programs are in one place.






I've also uninstalled all the 'modern UI' apps which Windows 8 comes with. Clearly, they're for tablets. I don't need them.


----------



## Quickpaw

I don't really understand the point of installing a start menu and customizing it like that. You can pin each of those apps to the start screen which would essentially accomplish the same thing without a third party program.

The nice thing about Windows 8 is that you don't need a start menu. Everything you use regularly can be pinned on the start screen, and anything that isn't can be searched for instantly just by typing at the start screen.

Windows 8 becomes a pain when people leave icons for everything on their start screen, like in spirit's screenshot.

Only reason I went back to Windows 7 is software compatibility with a few programs I use. If not for that I'd happily be using Windows 8.


----------



## spirit

I just prefer having a Start Menu. I tried Windows 8 for a few hours without it but I just couldn't used to the new stuff.

I've uninstalled all the tablet stuff now and bypassed the lock screen at startup and I've also made Windows 8 go straight to my desktop. I'm happy with it.


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Justin




----------



## salvage-this

Linux Mint 14





I have a Windows VM in one of my workspaces so I can run the few applications that I need Windows for without messing with Wine.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Packet Tracer FTW :good:


----------



## salvage-this

It's a sweet program.  I take it you have used it quite a bit?

@Spirit

Any chance you would want to write a guide on how you did all of those customizations on W8?  It looks really nice.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Use it in my networking classes.


----------



## spirit

salvage-this said:


> @Spirit
> 
> Any chance you would want to write a guide on how you did all of those customizations on W8?  It looks really nice.



It's pretty easy, just download and install Pokki from here http://www.pokki.com/windows-8-start-menu to get the 'start menu' I have..., and that's all I did... 

I also disabled the lock screen at startup by doing this http://www.extremetech.com/computing/142482-how-to-disable-the-windows-8-lock-screen (by doing that and installing Pokki, Windows boots straight to the desktop. In the settings for Pokki you can disable 'boot straight to desktop' if you prefer).


----------



## salvage-this

Thanks.  I'll take a look at those when I Windows 8 installed again.


----------



## spirit

Here is my Windows 8 Start Screen. 






Not really 'desktop wallpaper' related but interesting none the less. I ran CystalDisk on all 3 SSDs I have available to me and here are the results:






I replaced my Crucial M4 with a Vertex 4 today (and Dad has the SanDisk) and whilst the Crucial is faster at reading, the OCZ is much faster at reading.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Meh I never really use the Start Screen anyway. Mine just boots straight to the desktop. Might remove of the icons later on though, it is kinda cluttered lol.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## claptonman

Nice, Spirit! You know you can name each of those groups, right?


----------



## spirit

claptonman said:


> Nice, Spirit! You know you can name each of those groups, right?


Can you? And what's with the picture of that weird thing with sunglasses lol? It's bloody massive whatever it is.


----------



## claptonman

spirit said:


> Can you? And what's with the picture of that weird thing with sunglasses lol? It's bloody massive whatever it is.



Ha, it's a sloth.

On the start screen, click the box on the very bottom right. Then right click each group and click "name group."


----------



## spirit

Cool thanks!


----------



## Shane

wolfeking said:


> Think you should clean up that start screen a bit to make it more useful. lol.
> 
> Here is mine. Nice clean install. Still working on removing junk I don't use or need.
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot by wolfeking, on Flickr



What version of Ubuntu is that?...i don't like Unity and all the sidebar junk i prefer ubuntu how it use to be/look.

i might dual boot Ubuntu with Windows 7.


----------



## Justin

Clean install of Mountain Lion


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## voyagerfan99

Something screwed up, so I had to revert back to Aero so I decided to change my wallpaper while I was at it.

Taken by WRXGuy1 (AKA: Geoff Johnson)


----------



## Troncoso




----------



## MyCattMaxx

I was going though some old pics and came across these from 8 or so years ago, memories.... 
IIRC, that red round symbol on the lower right corner was the OLD Folding at Home emblem.


----------



## BurningSkyline

I haven't done this since I had my old PC, why not update?


----------



## Shane




----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Justin

Same wallpaper on my Toshiba as well. I love the Veneno.


----------



## NyxCharon

The docks are autohide.


----------



## gigabiteme

I had to delete screenshot/too many kbs and was over my limit. no great loss


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Old Skool


----------



## gigabiteme

Zelda, ya gotta like it.


----------



## PCunicorn

wolfeking said:


> Nice one there.
> New one on laptop. Still setting the desktop up again.
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot by wolfeking, on Flickr



Love the desktop, cool wallpaper and very clean, even with the system monitors.


----------



## CrazyMike

wolfeking said:


> Nice one there.
> New one on laptop. Still setting the desktop up again.
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot by wolfeking, on Flickr



That looks like Linux of some sort, but can you get that monitoring widget for Windows 7?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## PCunicorn

The only way i can see that would make it more clean is removing the bottom panel and adding the desktop and window switcher on the top.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## PCunicorn

Your desktop. I dont know what you could do though. Anyways, here is my phones desktop. Yeah, just a phone desktop. For a phone running debian 





Too many icons, i know. But sadly the icons are not shortcuts so i cant delete them. Still trying to figure how to hide most of them. In the mean time, i just use small icon sizes


----------



## PCunicorn

Here is mine on my chromebook.


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Your desktop. I dont know what you could do though. Anyways, here is my phones desktop. Yeah, just a phone desktop. For a phone running debian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many icons, i know. But sadly the icons are not shortcuts so i cant delete them. Still trying to figure how to hide most of them. In the mean time, i just use small icon sizes



I've got the same OS on my Raspberry-Pi!

Here is my wallpaper on my main PC.






A lot of people have been asking me about my start menu. It's called Pokki and it's free, download it from here http://www.pokki.com/windows-8-start-menu


----------



## AntimatterAsh

I don't ever see any point in changing my background now, just looks tacky within a few weeks, so I just use the Windows 7 default


----------



## AntimatterAsh

PCunicorn said:


> Here is mine on my chromebook.



Nice!


----------



## Justin




----------



## spirit




----------



## voyagerfan99

Spent about an hour on Interfacelift Sunday looking for new wallpapers


----------



## Darren

Edit: God damn it Imageshack. Whatever, my upload speed took like 4 minutes to upload this so I'll just leave it.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## PCunicorn

What os are you using wolfe?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## CrazyMike

wolfeking said:


> If you can't tell from looking, then you can't help. It is obvious.



Looks like xp lol... do you have the picture saved locally?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## CrazyMike

wolfeking said:


> you are several generations too new with that guess.
> 
> Picture is in the Documents folder (tells you a little more), so as local as it gets on that OS. Active desktop is on I think, and it resets to the standard screen at each reset.



I'm sure you are not running ME (don't know anyone who likes it) so prob 98. And I have no idea why the hell it would do that. sorry lol


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## CrazyMike

wolfeking said:


> 98SE. ME is the only windows I don't have at least 1 copy of. lol. Not that I think it is bad. Just don't have a key to one.
> 
> I don't know either.



Is the picture a jpg file? it needs to be a bmp file


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Why the heck are you using 98 SE?

I thought it was Windows 2000 at first, but they all looked the same before XP, only real differences were the shades of grey which were used I believe and the UI of explorer.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## AntimatterAsh

spirit said:


> Why the heck are you using 98 SE?
> 
> I thought it was Windows 2000 at first, but they all looked the same before XP, only real differences were the shades of grey which were used I believe and the UI of explorer.





wolfeking said:


> Why does it matter what I use on MY computers?
> 
> and no. That is not right at all.



I don't think he was disputing the fact you use 98. I think he was just asking a question.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Jesus Christ man calm down a bit, sorry if I didn't ask it in the nicest of ways.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## AntimatterAsh

wolfeking said:


> ashley, I get what he was saying. The way he said it is patronizing.  It is really none of anyones business WHY I run anything. The question I had was already solved. LEAVE IT ALONE now.
> 
> And no, it is not all the same except the colour before XP. If you look at the fine details, just the taskbar will tell you exactly which windows you are looking at.



OK whatever. I was just pointing out that there was no need to explode.


----------



## Shane

wolfeking,I really think you need to calm down a bit,All spirit done was ask you a simple question...no need to go off on one.

Thats it now please,Give it a rest...the question has been answered.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Nevakonaza said:


> wolfeking,I really think you need to calm down a bit,All spirit done was ask you a simple question...no need to go off on one.
> 
> Thats it now please,Give it a rest...the question has been answered.



Hey Nevakonaza! Let's see your background


----------



## spirit

Photo taken by me the other day.


----------



## SilentRabbit

I decided to change my theme for once to red and white sort of, to match the case


----------



## spirit

Still using Fences, Russel?

Looks cool!


----------



## SilentRabbit

Sure am  I like to keep things organized and fences has loads of customization so I just really like it 

Thanks  as does yours!

Mines a bit OTT with colour but, I like it!


----------



## CareyS

One of my computers.








^Dual Core^


----------



## spirit

I like the red start button and black taskbar. Looks a bit like the Zune theme for XP which had an orange start button and a black taskbar.

Looks cool!


----------



## CareyS

spirit said:


> I like the red start button and black taskbar. Looks a bit like the Zune theme for XP which had an orange start button and a black taskbar.
> 
> Looks cool!



Thanks, I wanted to run Windows 7, but it's unstable when both of the CPU cores are enabled.


----------



## KevinKevin




----------



## Justin




----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## bconover93




----------



## spirit

^ Are you using Pokki as a start menu replacement? That's what I used and it was great!

As soon as AMD get their graphics drivers sorted out, I'll probably find myself going back to Windows 8. I for one quite liked it. Just a shame my AMD graphics drivers didn't play nicely with it.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> ^ Are you using Pokki as a start menu replacement? That's what I used and it was great!
> 
> As soon as AMD get their graphics drivers sorted out, I'll probably find myself going back to Windows 8. I for one quite liked it. Just a shame my AMD graphics drivers didn't play nicely with it.



What do you mean? Last AMD drivers have been pretty good to me...
Maybe you should try these: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/amd_catalyst_13_x_12_101_2_1_april_16_download.html

Best driver I used until now. It was officially released for the hd7790, but now it's also compatible for others. Even the newest beta driver is worse then this one (while the beta is 'better' then the current 13.1)


----------



## AntimatterAsh

I think that Photoshop is a problem still with them though.


----------



## AlienMenace

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> What do you mean? Last AMD drivers have been pretty good to me...
> Maybe you should try these: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/amd_catalyst_13_x_12_101_2_1_april_16_download.html
> 
> Best driver I used until now. It was officially released for the hd7790, but now it's also compatible for others. Even the newest beta driver is worse then this one (while the beta is 'better' then the current 13.1)





AntimatterAsh said:


> I think that Photoshop is a problem still with them though.


^ Exactly. Windows 8 + HD 5870 with 13.1 drivers + Photoshop CS5.1 = flickering screen and crashes (unless you disable GPU acceleration in Photoshop, but that makes everything slow). 

I read that the 13.3 beta drivers resolve the problems, but I'm not going to use beta graphics drivers, I'll wait until they get released.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

spirit said:


> ^ Exactly. Windows 8 + HD 5870 with 13.1 drivers + Photoshop CS5.1 = flickering screen and crashes (unless you disable GPU acceleration in Photoshop, but that makes everything slow).
> 
> I read that the 13.3 beta drivers resolve the problems, but I'm not going to use beta graphics drivers, I'll wait until they get released.



I still think that you could manage to run Photoshop in a VM if you maxed it out.

That way it uses the Virtual Managements drivers. You could still then use W8. Just beef up the graphics memory allocation, RAM, and 2D/3D acceleration.


----------



## Calin

As one of my RAM sticls is dead. i had to install 32bit OS.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> Is that a legal copy of windows? As in, are you using a leaked copy?


Build 9364. That's a leaked beta build of Windows 8.1/'Blue' I believe (though it refers to itself as Windows 8 Pro, apparently in a later build it refers to itself as 'Windows 8.1 Pro'.)


----------



## bconover93

spirit said:


> ^ Are you using Pokki as a start menu replacement? That's what I used and it was great!



nope that would be Start8.


----------



## spirit

bconover93 said:


> nope that would be Start8.



Ah ok I heard it was good but you have to pay for it. I liked Pokki because it was free.


----------



## PCunicorn

CalinXP said:


> As one of my RAM sticls is dead. i had to install 32bit OS.



You know that you dont need a 32 bit OS just because you have one ram stick or if you have less than 4 GB of ram, right?


----------



## spirit

I believe that leaked build of Windows 8 may only be available in 32-bit.


----------



## novicegeek

*My current one*

It's not even worth posting. It's a gray background with boldface, all caps, black letters that says, "GENERIC DESKTOP". That's it.


----------



## PCunicorn

spirit said:


> I believe that leaked build of Windows 8 may only be available in 32-bit.



Ok, but he said that I had to install a 32 bit os as one of my RAM sticks is dead.


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Ok, but he said that I had to install a 32 bit os as one of my RAM sticks is dead.



Yeah... I don't think that was the case.  

It might have been, I don't know, but I'm sure I read somewhere that that build was only 32-bit (because I was interested in reading about it).

Though as you said, you can run 64-bit OSes on one stick of RAM and on less than 4GB.


----------



## spirit

New wallpaper. Took the photo the other day at Wells.






Not really wallpaper related, but may as well post anyway: this is why it's good to have 16GB of RAM. When you try and open about 50 or so photos in Photoshop at once, you become thankful for the extra RAM. 






8.75GB used of 16GB, so still plenty to go.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

I don't think I have posted since I changed it...




I seem to model all of my desktops on the Higgs Boson now


----------



## spirit

Desktop CPU/RAM gadget courtesy of AntimatterAsh! 

Photo taken by me.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

@Spirit

I cant see how you can use your PC without icons on the desktop. They are my life line. I cant put all of mine on the taskbar as I only have a 1366x768 
screen :/

I still don't know whether I have got the calculations for the RAM sizes correct though. You have 16GB not 15.7GB or whatever it says. I divide the bytes by 1073741824 to get it into GB, but I don't know whether the intiger returned is usable RAM or total. Its quite complex considering I know nothing about VB.NET.


----------



## spirit

AntimatterAsh said:


> @Spirit
> 
> I cant see how you can use your PC without icons on the desktop. They are my life line. I cant put all of mine on the taskbar as I only have a 1366x768 screen :/



Ah you see, I have a 1920x1080 monitor which is wide enough to have a lot of items on the quick launch.  I put all of my frequently used programs on the quick launch and stuff that I have but don't use that often I access from the start menu or from Run usually.


----------



## spirit

AntimatterAsh said:


> I still don't know whether I have got the calculations for the RAM sizes correct though. You have 16GB not 15.7GB or whatever it says. I divide the bytes by 1073741824 to get it into GB, but I don't know whether the intiger returned is usable RAM or total. Its quite complex considering I know nothing about VB.NET.


It's fine I think Ashley. According to dxdiag I have 16384 MB of RAM, and that doesn't necessarily mean I have 16.3GB.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

I can alter/rewrite it if needbe.


----------



## Justin




----------



## AntimatterAsh

jnskyliner34 said:


>



Y no taskbar?


----------



## Justin

AntimatterAsh said:


> Y no taskbar?



I no liek taskbar.


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> I believe that leaked build of Windows 8 may only be available in 32-bit.


True but I dont like Win8.


> Yeah... I don't think that was the case


It was.


> Though as you said, you can run 64-bit OSes on one stick of RAM and on less than 4GB.


And you can even run modern games like BF3? (I have 2GB now)


----------



## Toast

Three different monitor resolutions certainly makes things interesting.

My 1280x1024 is in portrait mode and I use it for web browsing. You'd actually be surprised at how well it works. I really feel like I need to put it on the right side, though, because it just seems to feel more natural to have it on my right side.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Got bored this morning and drew out a design for a desktop on photoshop.


----------



## Calin

AntimatterAsh said:


> Got bored this morning and drew out a design for a desktop on photoshop.


nice drawing skills


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## AntimatterAsh

voyagerfan99 said:


>



Nice photography! That is yours isn't it? I am sure I have seen it lurking about in one of the picture threads before


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Sorry for the double post, just realized the reply


CalinXP said:


> nice drawing skills



Cheers! I drew that out by hand on Photoshop by hand. Took me about 30 minutes to do the entire thing. Photoshop Elements 7 too. I love using Photoshop to design stuff. The background was based on an image I found on Google, I drew a shape like it on PSE, coloured it in, blurred it (separate layer to the picture) and then desaturated it slightly before adding an effect on to darken the outside. The cat is actually three layers. One for the black outline, one for the shades of colour (it looks more natural than piling it onto one layer) and one for the shadow beneath the cat. Just a burned grey. The colour of the cat was made by two shades, which were then dodged and burnt in areas to give the effect of light. 

Most of the time, I like to recreate storm scenes, or nebulas (I did a long blog post on how to do it here) I love space and storms (tornadoes and super cells) like in America, but we don't get any good weather like that over here. Depressing really.


----------



## voyagerfan99

AntimatterAsh said:


> Nice photography! That is yours isn't it? I am sure I have seen it lurking about in one of the picture threads before



No, it's not mine. I found it on InterFacelift.


----------



## claptonman

BIG IMAGE WARNING (2560x1440)

http://imgur.com/sUlcP8e


----------



## PCunicorn

claptonman said:


> BIG IMAGE WARNING (2560x1440)
> 
> http://imgur.com/sUlcP8e


Lol


----------



## Virssagòn

voyagerfan99 said:


>



You used a picture like this one in the tourney 'long exposure' right? I voted for it 
Nice shot!


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> You used a picture like this one in the tourney 'long exposure' right? I voted for it
> Nice shot!



Travis didn't take that particular shot (see his post above), but he has taken long exposure shots of waterfalls a bit like it before which are very good.


----------



## spirit

Since AMD have now got their drivers for Windows 8 x64 straight, I can use Photoshop in Windows 8 again.


----------



## ReMiXeDg

I have a lot of organizing to do and in some folders I have my old files I had all over my Desk Top.. I got a 1TB almost full along with additional 500GB full of data.. I maybe have tons of viruses on this laptop that I do not know about heck lol.


----------



## spirit

^ man you have a lot of icons and stuff on your desktop!


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> ^ man you have a lot of icons and stuff on your desktop!


When I was on XP, my desktop was full 100% of Icons and I had only 128MB RAM.


----------



## spirit

CalinXP said:


> When I was on XP, my desktop was full 100% of Icons and I had only 128MB RAM.


Yeah I used to have lots of icons on my desktops too but recently I've started having no icons on the desktop itself and just having shortcuts to the programs I use most often on the taskbar.


----------



## PCunicorn

spirit said:


> Yeah I used to have lots of icons on my desktops too but recently I've started having no icons on the desktop itself and just having shortcuts to the programs I use most often on the taskbar.



I like to have a few icons on my desktop, but yeah I mostly just have some icons on my taskbar on my windows machine


----------



## AlienMenace

I don't like to have to many icons on my Desktop, I use Object Dock by Stardock. For excess to certain programs I use the most.


----------



## speedyink

CalinXP said:


> ...



Lol, why the windows xp countdown?

My Desktop.  Cycles through my pictures in 5 min intervals.  Otherwise, that's my icon setup.


----------



## voyagerfan99

speedyink said:


> Lol, why the windows xp countdown?



I just downloaded it. I'm gonna enjoy watching XP die


----------



## speedyink

voyagerfan99 said:


> I just downloaded it. I'm gonna enjoy watching XP die



Oooh, I gotcha


----------



## Calin

voyagerfan99;1868354I said:
			
		

> 'm gonna enjoy watching XP die


That's exactly why I use it.


----------



## PCunicorn

Awesome car IMO


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

^ You see, that's the kind of desktop I like. Clean and not cluttered. 



voyagerfan99 said:


> I just downloaded it. I'm gonna enjoy watching XP die


I still have to install the damn thing on people's machines. Spent the fast few weeks upgrading most of the people I know from Vista to 7 and I made a fortune doing it. Hope to do the same with the people still on XP and make even more money. 

It's time to let XP go... though I'm sure some people will hang on to it like there's nothing else out there. :/


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Shane

What version of Linux is that Wolfe?

Ive been playing around with a few distros myself lately,mainly been Linux Mint,Pear OS,Sabayon & the latest version of Ubuntu but running GNOME Fallback.

Id like to use Linux as my main OS and use windows only for gaming...but ive not really found a distribution that i really like yet,I managed to get Spotify running in Ubuntu but it was very buggy and crashed a lot. :/


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Justin

Swapped 1 of the 500gb HDD's from my Toshiba into my Macbook. Previously it only had 160gb. This will be my iTunes computer.

Clean install of Mountain Lion.


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Shane

Here is mine currently,i like it just simple.


----------



## CrazyMike

jnskyliner34 said:


> Swapped 1 of the 500gb HDD's from my Toshiba into my Macbook. Previously it only had 160gb. This will be my iTunes computer.
> 
> Clean install of Mountain Lion.



I seen this truck recently at the car show, FREAKING AWESOME TRUCK!! I don't even like for design. Off topic, sorry.


----------



## spirit

Took the photo this morning at the Owl Sanctuary.


----------



## PCunicorn

Nice spirit


----------



## spirit

Cheers.


----------



## PCunicorn

Here is my DAC wallpaper:





And my Chromebook:




Picture credit of spirit


----------



## spirit

^ Haha nice. 

You're free to use it so long as you don't redistribute it.


----------



## salvage-this

Jason you have some really nice photos!

Here's mine.


----------



## spirit

Cheers Salvage. I like your wallpaper! Nice shot of the Twin Frozr II and the sound card! :good:


----------



## PCunicorn

spirit said:


> ^ Haha nice.
> 
> You're free to use it so long as you don't redistribute it.



Of course not


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Of course not



Good. 

Need to buy my Pro account on Flickr soon. My trial ended on April 1st and the Pro account offers a lot more over the Free account does. :/


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Right, well I have like 12 (I think) exams in the next 30 odd days, then I leave school, so I made a good wallpaper to celebrate.


----------



## spirit

Nice idea Ashley. I'm going to do the same when it comes to my exams in a years' time.


----------



## PCunicorn

Don't worry Jason, I have a picture of yours as a wallpaper on my Dev Alpha


----------



## spirit

Haha - which one have you got? The one I took of Tower Bridge?

Got my latest shot as my wallpaper now - my shot of the Humber Bridge which I took yesterday on the way back from Yorkshire. 






Here it is on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/8846316536/


----------



## PCunicorn

Yup, check out the edited post. I guess you wrote that post while I edited


----------



## spirit

Hmm funny how you have the same wallpaper as me.


----------



## PCunicorn

What a coincidence  Or did you take my DAC overnight then looked at the wallpaper then set it as yours so you could accuse me? Hmm...
My N9:


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> What a coincidence  Or did you take my DAC overnight then looked at the wallpaper then set it as yours so you could accuse me? Hmm...


Nah I set my desktop background as soon as it was processed by me which was hours before it even went onto Flickr.


----------



## Shane




----------



## Justin

Been used to having icons on my desktop since Windows 95. Trying something new for a change. Taskbar still auto-hides because I like having Chrome, Bridge and Photoshop run fullscreen.


----------



## Justin

Found the image online but it was too small to be used for a wallpaper so I made my own.  If you played Sleeping Dogs then you'll understand the wallpaper.


----------



## lindamartin

PCUnicorn's background, that building, is awesome. I'd like to show mine. How can I do that? Do I have to upload it in picasa and paste it here?


----------



## PCunicorn

You can. Just upload it in a photo sharing site like Picasa web, copy the pictures link address, and pres the yellow image icon and paste the image link in the prompt.


----------



## DMGrier

Here's mine


----------



## Shane

Clean install today.


----------



## spirit

Photo taken by me in April.


----------



## jamesd1981




----------



## PCunicorn

It took so long to upload this picture and get it posted. I also noticed when I clicked add picture, A picture of the VB icon appeared on the add picture link prompt.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I am not at my computer right now so I cannot show you my desktop background since I am still working on my main UAC data complex center working environment,but I can show you the exact picture I am using for my desktop background already for YEARS and still never changed it lol:


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> It took so long to upload this picture and get it posted. I also noticed when I clicked add picture, A picture of the VB icon appeared on the add picture link prompt.



I'm assuming you're using Windows 2003 as your main OS?

Why?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> I'm assuming you're using Windows 2003 as your main OS?
> 
> Why?



He uses it because NT 5 rules hehehe


----------



## Justin




----------



## jamesd1981

Desktop by jamesd1981, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Original photo can be viewed here http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/9176461733/


----------



## Shane




----------



## JasonPDK

I'm very boring really.....


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

By looking at all these pictures,I just realized that ALMOST nobody uses Windows XP anymore lol.Everyone uses AT LEAST Windows 7.
Wow...


----------



## Shane

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> By looking at all these pictures,I just realized that ALMOST nobody uses Windows XP anymore lol.Everyone uses AT LEAST Windows 7.
> Wow...



Family still use XP daily here on two computers,Still does its job just fine. 

Both of those desktops have SSDs installed too,XP flys on a SSD.


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> By looking at all these pictures,I just realized that ALMOST nobody uses Windows XP anymore lol.Everyone uses AT LEAST Windows 7.
> Wow...



Maybe because XP is old and doesn't run too great on modern hardware and we mostly have high-end machines with modern hardware...


----------



## spirit

Photo by me. http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/9238165805/


----------



## Punk

Nice photo Jason!


----------



## Shane

Those are some nice pictures there Jason. :good:

The XP laptop.


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Nice photo Jason!





Shane said:


> Those are some nice pictures there Jason. :good:


Cheers guys! 

And I always liked the Royale/MCE theme for XP, Shane.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> Maybe because XP is old and doesn't run too great on modern hardware and we mostly have high-end machines with modern hardware...


----------



## PCunicorn




----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

PCunicorn said:


>


----------



## voyagerfan99

The Lappy


----------



## Shane

I wish the icons/tiles for the apps & games ive installed looked better. :/


----------



## PCunicorn

My Blackberry Dev Alpha C which has way more power then my PC. Picture credit of Spirit.





My PC. The dock auto hides.


----------



## PCunicorn

Photo credit of Jason


----------



## spirit

Pleased you like the photo, Jay. 

Update... Windows 8 Start screen






And I was getting bored of the F-16, so I changed it to a SAAB Viggen instead. Taken by me at the same airshow as the F-16 (Waddington 2013).






Here is my lock screen. You can't take a screenshot of it, so I took a photo on my phone. Photo taken by me.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/9498598325/






I've read the 8.1 update comes out October 17th or 18th. Looking forward to upgrading, though I personally don't have any real problems with 8 now that AMD have fixed their drivers.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Maybe because XP is old and doesn't run too great on modern hardware and we mostly have high-end machines with modern hardware...



Not true, I think windows 7/8 is even slower in some aspects...


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Not true, I think windows 7/8 is even slower in some aspects...



Trust me, I've used XP and a lot of different configurations now including on modern hardware and 7 and 8 run much better on the more modern hardware. XP is especially slow with updates installed I've found. 

I've even gotten 7 to run pretty well on my old Athlon 64 box, probably about the same or better than XP in fact.


----------



## jamesd1981

XP is one of the most over rated things to ever exist, I really don`t see why some people continue to be hell bent on sticking with it.

Microsoft have been to soft in supporting it for so long, It should have been dead and buried years ago.


----------



## spirit

jamesd1981 said:


> XP is one of the most over rated things to ever exist, I really don`t see why some people continue to be hell bent on sticking with it.
> 
> Microsoft have been to soft in supporting it for so long, It should have been dead and buried years ago.



+1, though one of the reasons why it's lasted so long I think is because it's replacement, Vista, wasn't the best and most people kept with XP instead. I think it would have died sooner had Vista been better at the start (Vista has been better since SP2, but by that time it was 2 years old and 7 was on the way).


----------



## jamesd1981

I think XP is one of those things that only exists off it`s initial popularity, XP was in my opinion the first real windows os good enough for people to use easily and productively.

If you think of the crap XP followed, windows 98 - ME etc, it`s no wonder XP seemed fantastic at the time.


----------



## Calin




----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Every SINGLE THING I do on XP works PERFECTLY.
So should I change it?

Of course not. 

What I do is:

Surfing the internet,listening the music,watching movies and series,downloading a lot of data,playing games,making software (programming) and so on...

So every single thing I do works super great on XP.So there is no way in the world that I am gonna change it AND lose time AND money on that if there is really not a single reason for me to do that lol.
An example...I know SO many people who are using Windows 8 and Visual Studio 2012 and guess what?I can still make better things on my 15 years old PC which is running Windows XP using Visual Studio 2002 lol.

You all go ahead and use what you want lol.But I am not changing mine as long as I can make absolutely everything I want and need.


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Every SINGLE THING I do on XP works PERFECTLY.
> So should I change it?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> What I do is:
> 
> Surfing the internet,listening the music,watching movies and series,downloading a lot of data,playing games,making software (programming) and so on...
> 
> So every single thing I do works super great on XP.So there is no way in the world that I am gonna change it AND lose time AND money on that if there is really not a single reason for me to do that lol.
> An example...I know SO many people who are using Windows 8 and Visual Studio 2012 and guess what?I can still make better things on my 15 years old PC which is running Windows XP using Visual Studio 2002 lol.
> 
> You all go ahead and use what you want lol.But I am not changing mine as long as I can make absolutely everything I want and need.



Do you realize that if everyone thought that way, we'd still be traveling via horse, using oil burning candles for light, hunting with arrows, etc.?  Just because something works, doesn't mean it can't work better and more efficiently.

Unless you keep improving and trying new things, you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## PCunicorn

wrxguy1 said:


> do you realize that if everyone thought that way, we'd still be traveling via horse, using oil burning candles for light, hunting with arrows, etc.?  Just because something works, doesn't mean it can't work better and more efficiently.
> 
> Unless you keep improving and trying new things, you don't know what you're missing.



+1


----------



## claptonman

http://www.pictureshack.us/images/94693_desktop.png

*WARNING: HUGE FILE*


----------



## PCunicorn

Jesus christ man, it took my 15mbps connection 45 seconds to get the image 
Anyways, very clean desktop.


----------



## claptonman

PCunicorn said:


> Jesus christ man, it took my 15mbps connection 45 seconds to get the image
> Anyways, very clean desktop.



It was 12mb before I scaled it down to 5.5mb.


----------



## PCunicorn

Jeez. I am sure it had soething to d with the GPU to and 45 seconds is a bit exagerated.


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> Jesus christ man, it took my 15mbps connection 45 seconds to get the image
> Anyways, very clean desktop.


It took me 45 seconds as well (actual time according to Chrome), but that's because the hosting site only downloads the image at 110KBps.


----------



## PCunicorn

Wallpaper credit of: http://theal.deviantart.com/


----------



## claptonman

WRXGuy1 said:


> It took me 45 seconds as well (actual time according to Chrome), but that's because the hosting site only downloads the image at 110KBps.



Yeah, only site that could upload that big of a file.


----------



## salvage-this

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/5898/mblt.png

It's another big image.


----------



## spirit

claptonman said:


> http://www.pictureshack.us/images/94693_desktop.png
> 
> *WARNING: HUGE FILE*



I give up trying to download it. It's taking too long!


----------



## Shane

salvage-this said:


> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/5898/mblt.png
> 
> It's another big image.



Where you get them from? Breaking bad! :good:  :good:


----------



## salvage-this

Mine's not from breaking bad...


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WRXGuy1 said:


> Do you realize that if everyone thought that way, we'd still be traveling via horse, using oil burning candles for light, hunting with arrows, etc.?  Just because something works, doesn't mean it can't work better and more efficiently.
> 
> Unless you keep improving and trying new things, you don't know what you're missing.



LoL who says I am not trying new things?
I have new things AND know how to use them as well.
I just use XP on my 2 main computers since it fits the best for my needs and work.
How else do you think I make software which also works for let's say Windows 7 lol?
I have to use Windows 7 in this case in order to test the code executions lol.
I just use XP the most,but that does not mean I NEVER use anything else for my entire life lol.


----------



## claptonman

salvage-this said:


> Mine's not from breaking bad...



Probably was referring to mine.


----------



## salvage-this

yeah I figured as much.  Nice 3 monitor setup BTW.


----------



## Justin




----------



## Shane

claptonman said:


> Probably was referring to mine.



Oops,Yeah i quoted the wrong.


----------



## spirit

Decided I was getting bored of jet fighters, so I've now got a shot which I took at Lowestoft Harbour last week instead.


----------



## PCunicorn

Very nice as always, Jason!


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Very nice as always, Jason!



Dankeshun. :good:


----------



## spirit

Fresh install of Windows on the Athlon 64 machine. Another photo taken by me at Lowestoft Harbour.


----------



## PCunicorn

DOUBLE POST!
Jk it's a nice picture.


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> DOUBLE POST!
> Jk it's a nice picture.



Haha thanks again! :good:


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Haha thanks again! :good:



Black borders


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Black borders



No the photo itself is fine, it's just it's widescreen and I took the desktop screenshot on a 4:3 monitor (1280x1024).

Here is the photo, as you can see there are no black borders on it.




Lowestoft Harbour by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

*Finally here is mine!!! *

Considering that I have finally finished my work,I think it's about time that I put my desktop screenshot here too !
It is the screenshot from my main UAC computer 1 of totally 4 computers.Main UAC computer 1 is the one which I use the most,the one on which I am doing absolutely everything and the one on which the UAC data device is connected to and used.The ONLY thing I am not doing on the main UAC computer 1 is playing games.I play games on my main UAC computer 2.
And for those who are wondering...YES this main UAC computer 1 IS that almost 15 years super old computer and I am not planning to change it for God knows how long. 
By the way the TASKBAR SYSTEM TRAY AUTO-HIDE INACTIVE ICONS option IS turned OFF,but as you can see still not all Windows taskbar system tray icons are visible.By clicking the small arrow on the right you can scroll to see more of them.This is what happens when you have too many background programs running lol.
By the way the last desktop icon with the UAC logo which says "UAC data device data ..." is a small program I made in C# which is used to backup ALL the data either TO or FROM the UAC data device.The full name of the program's icon AND the program itself is "UAC data device data backup version 1.0".I simply made that because RAID goes on my nerves lol.I will post a screenshot of the program in the next few days.


----------



## spirit

Took the photo whilst on holiday in the Isle of Wight a few days ago. Been there 5 times now haha.


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Considering that I have finally finished my work,I think it's about time that I put my desktop screenshot here too !
> It is the screenshot from my main UAC computer 1 of totally 4 computers.Main UAC computer 1 is the one which I use the most,the one on which I am doing absolutely everything and the one on which the UAC data device is connected to and used.The ONLY thing I am not doing on the main UAC computer 1 is playing games.I play games on my main UAC computer 2.
> And for those who are wondering...YES this main UAC computer 1 IS that almost 15 years super old computer and I am not planning to change it for God knows how long.
> By the way the TASKBAR SYSTEM TRAY AUTO-HIDE INACTIVE ICONS option IS turned OFF,but as you can see still not all Windows taskbar system tray icons are visible.By clicking the small arrow on the right you can scroll to see more of them.This is what happens when you have too many background programs running lol.
> By the way the last desktop icon with the UAC logo which says "UAC data device data ..." is a small program I made in C# which is used to backup ALL the data either TO or FROM the UAC data device.The full name of the program's icon AND the program itself is "UAC data device data backup version 1.0".I simply made that because RAID goes on my nerves lol.I will post a screenshot of the program in the next few days.


Why is your desktop and taskbar so messy???


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

*Here is the rest...*



WRXGuy1 said:


> Why is your desktop and taskbar so messy???



Well let's just say that I am one of those people who like to have everything visible as much as possible.
Messy to you,tidy to me.

Anyway here is an image of the UAC data device data backup program I promised to show you:





By the way at the end it says "11 File(s) copied",but it was actually  more than 7000 files in total.The reason why it says "11 File(s) copied"  at the end is because the LAST folder which was copied called "Outlook  Express" only had 11 files in total.Before that "Outlook Express" folder  there were MANY other folders which were copied and which contained a  LOT more files.And of course after the specified folder has been copied  (after each copied folder) it says the number of copied files from that  folder...for example "8587 File(s) copied" from the folder called  "Musics data" and after that it starts copying the next folder. 
Also DURING the data backup process,instead of this UAC gif animation  image which you can see,there is a video playing instead.But the image  is showed now because the data backup process has been finished. Also DURING the data backup process there is also a nice beeping sound playing.That is pretty cool since I do not even have to enter my room in order to know wether the data backup process is finished or not lol.All I do is that I go close to my room's door and if I hear that the beeping sound is still playing then I know that the data backup process is still not finished and I just go away lol.
Also the ENTIRE text of the ENTIRE data backup process (the red letters  on the right) is saved in RTF text LOG file so you can simply open it in  ANY text editor such as WordPad and take a look to make sure everything  was done right.And of course the LOG file contains the full TIME and  DATE at the BEGINNING and at the END so you can know EXACTLY when the  data backup process started and finished.
Here is how the LOG file looks at the beginning:





And here is how the LOG file looks at the end:





Also the total size of the UAC log file called  "UAC_DATA_BACKUP_PROCESS_2_LOG_DATA.rtf" is 9.64 MB.That is a lot of  text if you ask me:





Also as you could see on the FIRST image,there are 7 different data  backup processes for my UAC data device and therefore there are 7  different text RTF LOG files for each data backup process.On the images I  showed you I used the data backup process number 2 and was logically  saved in the "UAC_DATA_BACKUP_PROCESS_2_LOG_DATA.rtf".It's the second  button from the first image which says "Backup all the main data from  the MAIN UAC COMPUTER 1 to the UAC DATA 1 (Z and the UAC DATA 6 (U".
Right now I am performing the data backup process 3.It's the third  button which says "Backup all the data from the UAC DATA 1 (Z to the  UAC DATA 6 (U".

The UAC data device contains 10 Seagate hard disk drives and each one is  500 GB in size and 7200 RPM.This program is specifically designed for  the UAC data device.Here are the names and the drive letters for each  drive.You can notice I started from the last drive letter to avoid  conflicts with the floppy drive letters,operating system drive  letters,the CD/DVD-ROM drive letters and any other devices's drive  letters which I might plug in such as the USB flash memory DURING the  data backup process:

UAC data device hard disk drive 1 ---> UAC DATA 1 (Z
UAC data device hard disk drive 2 ---> UAC DATA 2 (Y
UAC data device hard disk drive 3 ---> UAC DATA 3 (X
UAC data device hard disk drive 4 ---> UAC DATA 4 (W
UAC data device hard disk drive 5 ---> UAC DATA 5 (V
UAC data device hard disk drive 6 ---> UAC DATA 6 (U
UAC data device hard disk drive 7 ---> UAC DATA 7 (T
UAC data device hard disk drive 8 ---> UAC DATA 8 (S
UAC data device hard disk drive 9 ---> UAC DATA 9 (R
UAC data device hard disk drive 10 ---> UAC DATA 10 (Q

And here is how the data backup process logic is done (looking on the first image I gave you):

BUTTON 1 (data backup process 1):

UAC DATA 1 (Z ---> MAIN UAC COMPUTER 1

BUTTON 2 (data backup process 2):

MAIN UAC COMPUTER 1 ---> UAC DATA 1 (Z
MAIN UAC COMPUTER 1 ---> UAC DATA 6 (U

BUTTON 3 (data backup process 3):

UAC DATA 1 (Z ---> UAC DATA 6 (U

BUTTON 4 (data backup process 4):

 UAC DATA 2 (Y ---> UAC DATA 7 (T

BUTTON 5 (data backup process 5):

  UAC DATA 3 (X ---> UAC DATA 8 (S

BUTTON 6 (data backup process 6):

   UAC DATA 4 (W ---> UAC DATA 9 (R

BUTTON 7 (data backup process 7):

    UAC DATA 5 (V ---> UAC DATA 10 (Q


NOTE: All the data is always stored on 2 hard disk  drives as a precaution.The UAC data device contains 10 hard disk  drives,but 5 of them are used to store all the data while other 5 hard  disk drives are the EXACT copies of the first 5 hard disk drives!!!

All the data is stored on:

UAC data device hard disk drive 1 ---> UAC DATA 1 (Z
 UAC data device hard disk drive 2 ---> UAC DATA 2 (Y
 UAC data device hard disk drive 3 ---> UAC DATA 3 (X
 UAC data device hard disk drive 4 ---> UAC DATA 4 (W
 UAC data device hard disk drive 5 ---> UAC DATA 5 (V

The exact copy of all the data as a precaution is stored on:

UAC data device hard disk drive 6 ---> UAC DATA 6 (U
 UAC data device hard disk drive 7 ---> UAC DATA 7 (T
 UAC data device hard disk drive 8 ---> UAC DATA 8 (S
 UAC data device hard disk drive 9 ---> UAC DATA 9 (R
 UAC data device hard disk drive 10 ---> UAC DATA 10 (Q


Soon I will also show you an image of the UAC data device together with  the video of the UAC data complex center working environment room. ^.^




Cheers!


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Well let's just say that I am one of those people who like to have everything visible as much as possible.
> Messy to you,tidy to me.


I mean how often do you use QuickTime Player (from the desktop shortcut) or Windows Messenger?


----------



## salvage-this

Can't you just skip all of the management overhead on that process and just setup RAID 1 pairs for each drive?


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> I mean how often do you use QuickTime Player (from the desktop shortcut) or Windows Messenger?



Personally I never use desktop shortcuts. I pin the programs I most frequently use to the taskbar and only have the Recycle Bin on the desktop.

Different people might work in other ways though but yeah I doubt you need a shortcut to QuickTime or Messenger on your desktop.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Personally I never use desktop shortcuts. I pin the programs I most frequently use to the taskbar and only have the Recycle Bin on the desktop.
> 
> Different people might work in other ways though but yeah I doubt you need a shortcut to QuickTime or Messenger on your desktop.


I do the same thing, looking at the taskbar to, do you need to have QuickTime showing up in the taskbar?  It looks like you are trying to make it look messy.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I just like to have everything visible as much as possible so I can open it whenever I want to.I am just one of those who hates hiding things lol. 
And yes I realize that makes me completely opposite of all other Computer forum members hahaha!!! 
Besides...if you think that's messy...wait to see the UAC data device for which that software was designed for...it has MANY wires lol.But I hope you will like it.It looks cool when it's turned on.It lights in blue color .
Not to mention EVERYTHING else in the room lol. 

Like Spirit said...different people work in other ways.

I am going to perform the backup in the next 2 days and after that I am going to record the video.If only I could have a better camera device...
Oh well...I will use the one I have...

Oh by the way...the UAC data device has an ability to be plugged into a single USB port and you can use ALL 10 drives at once if you want.But I don't do that honestly...I never use more than 2 drives at once simply because I never was in the situation when I needed to use more than 2 lol.


----------



## Justin

Macbook





Toshiba


----------



## bomberboysk

Desktop's background currently:


----------



## Geoff

Justin said:


> Macbook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba



This guy knows how to keep a clean desktop!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WRXGuy1 said:


> This guy knows how to keep a clean desktop!



Nah!
I never liked a desktop without a single icon on it lol...
Same for the Windows taskbar system tray lol...
And for that reason:





YEA!!!


----------



## PCunicorn

There is a difference between a single icon and THAT


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

PCunicorn said:


> There is a difference between a single icon and THAT



What are you talking about?
There are just few icons on my desktop...I can even count them on my fingers using ONLY ONE hand even if you amputate 2 fingers.
Of course...I don't know how many fingers YOU have 
Probably less than me if you think that only just few icons is messy:


----------



## Justin




----------



## PCunicorn

Justin said:


>



Mine too


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Hahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## PCunicorn

I keep it clean, even on my phone, STARS. 
Photo credit: EvanK (I think?)


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

PCunicorn said:


> I keep it clean, even on my phone, STARS.
> Photo credit: EvanK (I think?)


 
Hehehe my phone would also be full of God knows what just like my desktop.But I still use super old Sony Ericsson W610I so I can't make it full as I would want hahaha!
Once I get my hands on a phone such as iPhone or Windows phone or whatever I am planning to get...well...that will be a different story...

Hehehe


----------



## PCunicorn

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Hehehe my phone would also be full of God knows what just like my desktop.But I still use super old Sony Ericsson W610I so I can't make it full as I would want hahaha!
> Once I get my hands on a phone such as iPhone or Windows phone or whatever I am planning to get...well...that will be a different story...
> 
> Hehehe



Well go with Windows Phone then, even if you do have 200 apps it won't look to bad as WP is beautiful the way it handles all that. The iPhone will look as bad as that desktop you posted, hehe


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Alright then...I will get an iPhone!


----------



## Aastii

aint they purdy


----------



## silv55

Hi guys here a screenshot of my ubuntu12.04LTS Gnome Classic desktop


----------



## vroom_skies

Mine currently:


----------



## dwall

Same windows logon and wallpaper for a few years now as I like blue ... and stripes apparently


----------



## Justin




----------



## spirit

I took the shot of the Snow Leopard at the local zoo today on a wildlife photography course.


----------



## speedx77x

Here's mine its cluttered  Man of Steel: Best Movie Ever <3


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

speedx77x said:


> Here's mine its cluttered  Man of Steel: Best Movie Ever <3



By looking at your taskbar,I would say you use Windows Vista?
Or is that Windows 7 with Vista theme?


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> By looking at your taskbar,I would say you use Windows Vista?
> Or is that Windows 7 with Vista theme?



He's using Windows 7 with 'small icons' and 'never combine taskbar items' enabled.


----------



## alexjb

Justin said:


>



I have the exact same one lol  awesome!


----------



## alexjb




----------



## spirit

Primary PC:






Photo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/10271308816/


Secondary PC:






Photo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/10271047305/

Both photos taken by me, of course. 

On my primary PC, the desktop on the secondary PC is the lock screen, and on my secondary PC, the desktop on the primary PC is the lock screen.


----------



## claptonman




----------



## PCunicorn

Got a Mac? Or running a hackintosh?


----------



## claptonman

PCunicorn said:


> Got a Mac? Or running a hackintosh?



That's a secret.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

claptonman said:


> That's a secret.



We all have our secrets...........................................................


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Got a Mac? Or running a hackintosh?





claptonman said:


> That's a secret.



Hackintosh, I bet.


----------



## PCunicorn

I plan on trying one but let's leave it at that, can't be breaking the rules can we


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> can't be breaking the rules can we



Hence why he said 'That's a secret.'


----------



## PCunicorn

lol


----------



## claptonman

I can neither confirm nor deny.


----------



## PCunicorn

So basicly you just confirmed lol
Mine


----------



## spirit

Got the shot of the firework tonight. 

And yes, it's Windows 8.1.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> Got the shot of the firework tonight.
> 
> And yes, it's Windows 8.1.



A great example of how my head explodes when I have a huge headache and no pills!


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> So basicly you just confirmed lol
> Mine



Why do you use a screenshot app?  Just hold down the power and volume down buttons, it takes a screenshot.


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> A great example of how my head explodes when I have a huge headache and no pills!



Also a great example of how my head explodes when I see all the icons on your desktop background.  Joking.  

And when I'm faced with a complicated algebraic maths equation. Hate those things!  And I'm not joking about that!


----------



## NVX_185

Loving the new colours that the Nexus 5 has to offer. I changed the wallpaper on my Xperia S, and it's like a completely new phone.


----------



## spirit

New desktop wallpaper, since it’s getting cold. Took the photo in January this year when we had tons of snow, re-processed it in Lightroom 5.2 last night (November 4th).


----------



## PCunicorn

NVX_185 said:


> Loving the new colours that the Nexus 5 has to offer. I changed the wallpaper on my Xperia S, and it's like a completely new phone.



Nice Jason  NVX, why do you need 3 browsers? I know very rarely there is a feature another browser may have so I use it, but 3?


----------



## NVX_185

PCunicorn said:


> Nice Jason  NVX, why do you need 3 browsers? I know very rarely there is a feature another browser may have so I use it, but 3?



LOL! Alright, well the blue globe icon is the default browser. Reason why I use Firefox is because Opera won't display hotmail properly. And the reason why I keep the default browser there is because it loads some pages with better formatting compared to the others. Plus, having multiple browsers allows you conceal your browsing habits a bit more easily  j/k. (In fact, I also have Google Chrome )


----------



## PCunicorn




----------



## Shane

Spirit,Do you have a gallery where we can see your photography?...and can i use any as my desktop background?


----------



## PCunicorn

His Flickr, but he has it set where you can't download the pictures. You might try asking him to send you one though.


----------



## spirit

Shane said:


> Spirit,Do you have a gallery where we can see your photography?...and can i use any as my desktop background?



Yes, you can see my Flickr photostream here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013

Jay is right in saying I have it set so you can't download it, but if you PM me your email address I'll email you the photo if you want one as your desktop background. Just please don't re-distribute it.


----------



## DMGrier

My openSUSE Desktop


----------



## Ramodkk

:good:


----------



## PCunicorn

Is it tiny picture day? I seriously can barley see the desktop lol


----------



## Ramodkk

How can you not see that lol


----------



## PCunicorn

Oops... I guess it looked way smaller on my phone


----------



## DMGrier

PCunicorn said:


> Is it tiny picture day? I seriously can barley see the desktop lol



Lol, Yeah I took a screen shot and that is just how it uploaded. I am sure there would be a way to make it larger on my part.


----------



## spirit

DMGrier said:


> Lol, Yeah I took a screen shot and that is just how it uploaded. I am sure there would be a way to make it larger on my part.



Yeah, don't attach images. Upload them to somewhere like Photobucket or ImageShack instead and use the


----------



## Agent Smith

The laptop I mostly use for Internet.


----------



## Punk

Magreenery said:


> :good:



I really like this pic!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

*Updated desktop on the main UAC computer 1 (15 years old computer)...*

Not much has changed since the last time.I just added few things and deleted the damn Alcohol 120% because it was AGAIN giving me those damn registration problems :







spirit said:


> Also a great example of how my head explodes when I see all the icons on your desktop background.  Joking.



Hehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Not much has changed since the last time.I just added few things and deleted the damn Alcohol 120% because it was AGAIN giving me those damn registration problems :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Looks just like my grandmothers computer 10 years ago.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WRXGuy1 said:


> Looks just like my grandmothers computer 10 years ago.



I always liked the old classic look the most and ALWAYS WILL! 
I just don't like how things look today.Hell I did not even like XP theme that much not to mention those newer ones.Classic theme is always going to be the best to me and I will use it forever! 

Don't judge by the look hehehe...


----------



## PCunicorn

I belive he was commenting on how many icons there are, not how its WXP.


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I always liked the old classic look the most and ALWAYS WILL!
> I just don't like how things look today.Hell I did not even like XP theme that much not to mention those newer ones.Classic theme is always going to be the best to me and I will use it forever!
> 
> Don't judge by the look hehehe...





PCunicorn said:


> I belive he was commenting on how many icons there are, not how its WXP.


Correct, it looks like my grandmothers old computer because she kept everything stored on the desktop, such as program shortcuts she never used, download, files, etc.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Everything you see I DO USE: desktop icons and system tray icons...
I did not put them there for no reason lol. 

I know that today NOBODY except "me" would have SO many things scattered all the way around,but this is just my style lol.
Besides...it's important what you do with it,not how your desktop looks like lol.Nobody cares about that. 

Oh yea one more thing lol...It would be so damn awesome if I could make things look like they did in Windows 95.Too bad XP does not offer that SUPER OLD CLASSIC theme lol.I know ways of how I can make it look like Windows 95,but it would just take me EXTREME LONG TIME since I would need to change images inside of the system files and that requires a lot of decompiling and modifications and I am REALLY not in a mood for that so I will leave the classic look the way it is right now lol!


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I always liked the old classic look the most and ALWAYS WILL!
> I just don't like how things look today.Hell I did not even like XP theme that much not to mention those newer ones.Classic theme is always going to be the best to me and I will use it forever!


I know you're never going to upgrade, but Windows 7 does offer a classic theme and you can set it to 'never combine' taskbar icons (I believe) so that it looks a lot more like XP's and Vista's classic theme.


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Everything you see I DO USE: desktop icons and system tray icons...
> I did not put them there for no reason lol.
> 
> I know that today NOBODY except "me" would have SO many things scattered all the way around,but this is just my style lol.
> Besides...it's important what you do with it,not how your desktop looks like lol.Nobody cares about that.
> 
> Oh yea one more thing lol...It would be so damn awesome if I could make things look like they did in Windows 95.Too bad XP does not offer that SUPER OLD CLASSIC theme lol.I know ways of how I can make it look like Windows 95,but it would just take me EXTREME LONG TIME since I would need to change images inside of the system files and that requires a lot of decompiling and modifications and I am REALLY not in a mood for that so I will leave the classic look the way it is right now lol!


Why do you use Windows Media Player?  Isn't that version 7 or something?  Windows Messenger?  That thing has been abandoned for years, and why do you need that and Microsoft Messenger when they are basically the same thing?  You really need a shortcut to task manager?  Is CTRL+ALT+DEL too hard? lol.  Why do you need a Java control panel shortcut?  What do you change on that?

It seems like you are just trying to put as many icons as you can on your desktop to make it look like you do a lot.


----------



## G80FTW

Here are all the programs I use on my computer:





I absolutely cannot STAND people who clutter their desktop with useless icons. But I understand alot of older people do it because they do not know how to navigate through windows. But in most cases, its faster to learn how to navigate through windows than to search around on your desktop looking for an icon.



S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Everything you see I DO USE: desktop icons and system tray icons...
> I did not put them there for no reason lol.
> 
> I know that today NOBODY except "me" would have SO many things scattered all the way around,but this is just my style lol.
> Besides...it's important what you do with it,not how your desktop looks like lol.Nobody cares about that.
> 
> Oh yea one more thing lol...It would be so damn awesome if I could make things look like they did in Windows 95.Too bad XP does not offer that SUPER OLD CLASSIC theme lol.I know ways of how I can make it look like Windows 95,but it would just take me EXTREME LONG TIME since I would need to change images inside of the system files and that requires a lot of decompiling and modifications and I am REALLY not in a mood for that so I will leave the classic look the way it is right now lol!




Why would you want your theme to look like the worst operating system in history? Windows 95 was like riding on a rollercoaster blind.


----------



## WeatherMan

G80FTW said:


> Here are all the programs I use on my computer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely cannot STAND people who clutter their desktop with useless icons. But I understand alot of older people do it because they do not know how to navigate through windows. But in most cases, its faster to learn how to navigate through windows than to search around on your desktop looking for an icon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want your theme to look like the worst operating system in history? Windows 95 was like riding on a rollercoaster blind.



I think you may have a bit of Desktop OCD there mate


----------



## G80FTW

WeatherMan said:


> I think you may have a bit of Desktop OCD there mate



I actually had 3 more icons on there a second ago haha. But before I took the screenshot I looked and said "oh wow, I havent clicked on that in years" and decided to finally get rid of them haha.

I usually dont put shortcuts to anything on my desktop at all. Games I can usually go through steam, and photoshop is really all I use anymore besides firefox.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Why do you use Windows Media Player?  Isn't that version 7 or something?


Looks like version 9 to me since that's what XP SP1 and later came with. Should really update it to version 11 though which is the latest that XP works with.


----------



## Ramodkk

Punk said:


> I really like this pic!



You mean the desktop picture? Me too, it's just one of the default Mac desktops though, I wish I had taken it


----------



## spirit

Magreenery said:


> You mean the desktop picture? Me too, it's just one of the default Mac desktops though, I wish I had taken it



Yeah I've seen it around before. It's nice, I like it too.


----------



## Ramodkk

Makes me wanna get a wide angle lens, can't believe I've gone this long without one...  

Although that photo looks like it was taken on the telephoto end.


----------



## PCunicorn

Very clean phone wallpaper, Geoff 

Mine (how's that for a clean desktop  I win Justin! )





Credit: TheAL, via Deviant Art


----------



## Justin

Toshiba:





Macbook:





iPhone:


----------



## Geoff

Love it!


----------



## Justin

WRXGuy1 said:


> Love it!



Could I have a link to your phone wallpaper, please?


----------



## Geoff

Justin said:


> Could I have a link to your phone wallpaper, please?



I knew you'd like it 

I tried finding it again but couldn't, I got it from somewhere on here though: http://wallbase.cc/


----------



## Justin

Mustang


----------



## spirit

New desktop.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/11241687775/


----------



## Agent Smith

Laptop.


----------



## spirit

Wow! You like desktop icons!


----------



## Agent Smith

Desktop.


----------



## Agent Smith

spirit said:


> Wow! You like desktop icons!




Yep. It's a computer, that's what the desktop is for.


----------



## Shane

Where you get the Terminator background from?


----------



## Agent Smith

Found it somewhere on the net. Could have been Flickr.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> Wow! You like desktop icons!



The hell with icons.
I saw something better! ^.^


----------



## Agent Smith

You bet you did. LOL


----------



## spirit

New wallpaper. Photo taken by me today. 






[/URL]


----------



## Agent Smith

New wallpaper on laptop.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

And an ever rotating background of images.


----------



## pelon

Still running Win XP Pro and love it. It's SUPER fast!


----------



## voyagerfan99

pelon said:


> Still running Win XP Pro and love it. *It's SUPER fast!*



So is Windows 7 

My Latitude


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> So is Windows 7


Agreed!  As long as your system was built after 2007, Windows 7 is super fast.


----------



## Thanatos

Well, it looks better in real life, believe me.


----------



## Geoff

Thanatos said:


> Well, it looks better in real life, believe me.



He is en berg?


----------



## Thanatos

WRXGuy1 said:


> He is en berg?



haha. Sarcasm?


----------



## Rezoke

Thanatos, try DisplayFusion to get yourself two taskbars.






Cleans things up a bit.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> So is Windows 7



So is Windows 8.1 Faster than 7 and XP. Ha! 

I changed my wallpaper again. 





I was using Photobucket before but I noticed the pictures were quite small, so now I'm using ImageShack.

@Geoff, I got Windows 7 pretty well on a PC from about 2004. Athlon 64, 1GB RAM, GeForce 6600 GT, ran OK.


----------



## pelon

Nah, I hate Windows 7 & 8.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Nothing fancy, I rarely see it anyway.


----------



## voyagerfan99

pelon said:


> Nah, I hate Windows 7 & 8.



8 I can understand. Why do you hate 7 though?


----------



## Justin




----------



## voyagerfan99

Woah! Justin is from the future!


----------



## Rezoke

Agent Smith said:


> New wallpaper on laptop.



link img. nao plz.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Woah! Justin is from the future!



Does he drive a DeLorean?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Agent Smith said:


> New wallpaper on laptop.



 Hook me up with one of those. 



pelon said:


> Nah, I hate Windows 7 & 8.



Make that two!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Rezoke said:


> link img. nao plz.





S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Hook me up with one of those.



Wasn't hard to find when you google USC Cheerleader 

http://gamedayr.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/hot-usc-trojans-sosng-girls.jpeg


----------



## trewyn15

My background on my editing computer, for now at least lol




Clipboard01 by trewyn15, on Flickr


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

trewyn15 said:


> My background on my editing computer, for now at least lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipboard01 by trewyn15, on Flickr



Or in other words:

DON'T WATCH PORN.I HAVE MY EYES ON YOU!


----------



## trewyn15

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Or in other words:
> 
> DON'T WATCH PORN.I HAVE MY EYES ON YOU!



hahaha or that 

This is actually a kit lens from my camera that I'm selling but really like the detail of the glass


----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> Woah! Justin is from the future!


Stop living in the past, Travis. 



spirit said:


> Does he drive a DeLorean?



Ford


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## ScottALot




----------



## noahre86

Mine on my laptop


----------



## Geoff




----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

ScottALot said:


>



Now THIS is the real thing!
I always LOVED to come on places like this in real life!
If I ever get on the lottery,I am going to build a big house on place like that!


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Now THIS is the real thing!
> I always LOVED to come on places like this in real life!
> If I ever get on the lottery,I am going to build a big house on place like that!


In the middle of a swamp?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WRXGuy1 said:


> In the middle of a swamp?



It's beautiful and peaceful. 
And with that kind of money I would also make an underground part of the house and small data center such as:


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> It's beautiful and peaceful.
> And with that kind of money I would also make an underground part of the house and small data center such as:



Where would you get the money for that? haha


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WRXGuy1 said:


> Where would you get the money for that? haha



I have to win the jackpot on the lottery first.
Hahaha!


----------



## Agent Smith

S.T.A.R.S. said:


>




That reminds me of the level in COD called Broadcast. LOL


----------



## salvage-this

I got my third monitor hooked up.    Just waiting for the 780 to get here so I can get have my gaming performance back.


----------



## Shane




----------



## claptonman

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> It's beautiful and peaceful.
> And with that kind of money I would also make an underground part of the house and small data center such as:



I bet they all would still run XP.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

claptonman said:


> I bet they all would still run XP.



Well of course! 
Most of them surely would!


----------



## PCunicorn

Because XP has the most security holes?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

PCunicorn said:


> Because XP has the most security holes?



SECURITY is a big word.

Security is good if you know what you are doing regardless of what operating system you are using...


----------



## Agent Smith

Shane said:


>





Wow! You still play F.E.A.R ? That game gave me the creeps, but multiplayer was fun.


----------



## C4C

Here's my screenshot! Surprisingly my laptop is still clean... But slowed because of Win8... http://gyazo.com/7a9a9e968f24518c9fe3bca06e1babcd.png


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Everybody uses Windows 8...unbelieveable...


----------



## PCunicorn

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Everybody uses Windows 8...unbelieveable...



Why? It's a good os.


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Everybody uses Windows 8...unbelieveable...



I hate Windows 8.  But there is nothing wrong with Windows 7, lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

Windows 8 isn't bad when you install ClassicShell.


----------



## PCunicorn

Tbh I prefer W8 way more without Classic Shell. I think most people give it a PROPER chance (the new start menu).


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Everybody uses Windows 8...unbelieveable...



It's because it's actually quite a good OS. Certainly a lot better than XP! 

It's kind of unbelievable that you're still using XP as your primary OS even though it's about 13 years old and getting dropped in less than 4 month's time, but hey.  







Went back to my snow leopard photo.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

LoL I never said Windows 8 is bad hahaha!
I was just like:

Oh man...Windows 8 is everywhere...



PCunicorn said:


> Why? It's a good os.



Of course it is lol.I never said it's not.I love all Windows operating systems.
But anyway...speak for yourself hahaha! 



WRXGuy1 said:


> I hate Windows 8.  But there is nothing wrong with Windows 7, lol



I think you misplaced "7" with "XP"! 



voyagerfan99 said:


> Windows 8 isn't bad when you install ClassicShell.



I still don't understand why Microsoft took it out in the first place!
Dammit!!!




PCunicorn said:


> Tbh I prefer W8 way more without Classic Shell. I think most people give it a PROPER chance (the new start menu).



WITHOUT CLASSIC SHELL?!!!!!!!! 
Don't you ever...EVER...EVER...EVER...say that again! 



spirit said:


> It's because it's actually quite a good OS. Certainly a lot better than XP!



Nothing's better than XP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






spirit said:


> It's kind of unbelievable that you're still using XP as your primary OS even though it's about 13 years old and getting dropped in less than 4 month's time, but hey.



13 years old?...Getting dropped soon?...So...?


----------



## voyagerfan99

You're getting really ridiculous with your smileys.


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> 13 years old?...Getting dropped soon?...So...?


Predictable response from you.

You'll care when it means new software will no longer work on XP - including new web browsers. One day, you won't be able to view the modern web with XP because you'll be stuck with an old browser. A bit like what's happened to Windows 2000. As it is, IE8 is the last version of IE to work on XP (and that's 5 years old), and once Microsoft drop support for XP, people like Google and Mozilla will likely also discontinue support for it and stop producing browsers for it. 

You can't stick with the old software forever.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> Predictable response from you.
> 
> You'll care when it means new software will no longer work on XP - including new web browsers. One day, you won't be able to view the modern web with XP because you'll be stuck with an old browser. A bit like what's happened to Windows 2000. As it is, IE8 is the last version of IE to work on XP (and that's 5 years old), and once Microsoft drop support for XP, people like Google and Mozilla will likely also discontinue support for it and stop producing browsers for it.
> 
> You can't stick with the old software forever.



I do agree with you.
But think about this...
I am still using older software and it does the job GREAT FOR EVERYTHING!
And there are MANY newer versions of all that software I use which are also still supported on XP.And when I say "many versions" I really mean many lol.
And as you all may know,I don't really like updating my software for no reason UNLESS if I really need some new feature which my current old version does not have.
So by the time I actually update to ONE version UP,there will already be Windows 14 and I will STILL have dozens of newer versions left for the software I use so by the time I get to the last supported version which works on XP,there will be maybe even Windows 15 lol. 
Not to mention that there are just TONS and TONS and TONS of programs for absolutely everything which work perfectly great on XP including the latest versions.
And as I already said above...I am not one of those who update to newest version as soon as it comes out.So by the time I actually GET to the latest version of the software with XP support,I still have MANY versions IN-BETWEEN which all work on XP just perfect!
So by the time I get to the last one...it may be even 2020. year lol.
Besides...that is the minimum anyway lol...I am not going to even consider an OS upgrade before 2020. and maybe not even then.

Think about it:

-tons of programs for everything which work on XP
-tons of versions for all those programs which work on XP
-most of today's newest versions still work on XP

So even if they cut out the XP support for ALL possible programs TOMORROW,that will not matter to me because there are just DOZENS of programs and DOZENS of versions of each one of them which work SUPER GREAT on XP and the job can be done super fast and easy. 
And I still use old ones.So by the time I move to the next version and to the next version and to the next version...and then finally to the last version supported on XP,it will probably be 2024. year and Windows 18 already hahaha! 
And I will update ONLY if the next newer version has something I really need and that my present version does not have it.
I am one of those who like to go version by version without immediately skipping to the newest one lol.

For example in this thread:

http://www.computerforum.com/226365...u-still-use-how-long-why-possible-sticky.html

There I mentioned I still use BB flash back recorder version 1.4.5 (which is just one of MANY MANY MANY old programs I still use).
And do you know how many NEWER versions came out after 1.4.5???

Here is how many: 54 new versions (maybe one version more or less if I made a mistake in counting)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And if you don't believe me,take a look at the history list.My version 1.4.5 I still use is near the bottom so start from the bottom to top and count for yourself:

http://www.bbsoftware.co.uk/bbflashback/changehistory.aspx

So why I still did not update that program together with ALL other programs I have INCLUDING the operating system itself???

Because there is just no need to lol...they all do everything I want them to do just great and fast without a single problem!

Not to mention that the newest versions of 95% of the programs I use are still supported on XP.So even if the NEXT version cuts out the XP support,I still have TOO MANY newer versions (newer than my current ones) left which work on XP so by the time I get to the last one which works on XP,God knows what year it is going to be and what Windows version will be out by then...maybe even Windows 20 in 2024. year lmao!

So I don't know...why waste time and money...I already have those new Windows operating systems on original disks anyway.For now I am just keeping them on safe until their time of usage comes and XP time of usage goes away.But that will be God knows when! 





Cheers!


----------



## spirit

Eventually support for those 'newer versions' will also be dropped too.

Personally I think you're mad for staying with XP but there you go.


----------



## Agent Smith

XP was a good OS, I have it on my netbook. Although, for some reason I can't install flash from the downloader stub. I have to use the Flash stand along .exe to install flash. Had this trouble on another computer with a fresh install of XP. My current systems run Win 7. I tried 8 in a virtual machine and said, "what hell is this." LOL! I quickly installed Startisback. I have maybe 8 hours of use in win 8. Don't care for it. Hopefully 9 will be better.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Agent Smith said:


> ...I tried 8 in a virtual machine and said, "what hell is this."...



LoL LoL LoL!!!


----------



## claptonman

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> WITHOUT CLASSIC SHELL?!!!!!!!!
> Don't you ever...EVER...EVER...EVER...say that again!



Ugh, I know, I hate having everyone of my programs ready to go at a single click of a button. So inconvenient.

So many people are quick to judge win8 after using it for 5 minutes. If they just take the time and customize it a little, it's so fantastic.


----------



## Geoff

The biggest issue I found with Windows 8 was that it thought everyone preferred full screen apps, when I love having multiple windows open at once that I can easily switch between or see at the same time.  At least on my Surface Pro 2 I couldn't figure out how to change that.


----------



## Heku

PlanetSide2 YAY! great game!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WRXGuy1 said:


> The biggest issue I found with Windows 8 was that it thought everyone preferred full screen apps, when I love having multiple windows open at once that I can easily switch between or see at the same time.  At least on my Surface Pro 2 I couldn't figure out how to change that.



There MUST be a way to have multiple windows opened at the same time without all of them to be maximized...
I didn't try to do that honestly,but if there is really NO way to do that then that just freaking sucks!
Windows 8 would be perfect for my mom lol.

But I am pretty sure there IS a way to accomplish this.
I doubt Microsoft would make it that stupid lol.


----------



## claptonman

WRXGuy1 said:


> The biggest issue I found with Windows 8 was that it thought everyone preferred full screen apps, when I love having multiple windows open at once that I can easily switch between or see at the same time.  At least on my Surface Pro 2 I couldn't figure out how to change that.



The only full screen app I use is Weather, just because it has some neat maps. Besides that, it's exactly like win7.


----------



## Agent Smith

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9v95hzURkQ



S.T.A.R.S. said:


> LoL LoL LoL!!!


----------



## spirit

claptonman said:


> The only full screen app I use is Weather, just because it has some neat maps. Besides that, it's exactly like win7.



Yeah same here.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Agent Smith said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9v95hzURkQ



ROFL THAT WAS FUNNY AS HELL AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
When he said "windows metrosexual" rofl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And the face he made at the end ahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The entire video was funny as hell lmao!!!!
That guy is nuts rofl!!!!!!!


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> ROFL THAT WAS FUNNY AS HELL AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> When he said "windows metrosexual" rofl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And the face he made at the end ahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The entire video was funny as hell lmao!!!!
> That guy is nuts rofl!!!!!!!



I bet you typed this with a straight face


----------



## Agent Smith

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> ROFL THAT WAS FUNNY AS HELL AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> When he said "windows metrosexual" rofl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And the face he made at the end ahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The entire video was funny as hell lmao!!!!
> That guy is nuts rofl!!!!!!!




I can tell you liked it. LOL!


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> I bet you typed this with a straight face



I certainly read it with a straight face.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

And at the end he says: "Sons of a bitches..."

And then he makes that serious face.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Agent Smith

Lol


----------



## Justin




----------



## spirit

Liking the F40 with the flamethrower exhaust. :good:


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Man...I wish I have a car like that one!

I just need to get on the lottery first!
Someone in Croatia got on the lottery 2 days ago!
DAMMIT!
I play that damn thing twice a week and never get a single number correct lmao!

There are totally 39 numbers and you need to get them 7 correct on the day of draw.This guy got all 7 and those were:


3
10
11
24
25
30
36
And I did not get a single one lmao and I always play the same numbers.And those are:


8,12,15,19,32,34,39


If they ever come out,I am immediately going to buy a car like that and the strongest laptop on this planet!


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> If they ever come out,I am immediately going to buy a car like that and the strongest laptop on this planet!



You'd want something a bit newer and bit more comfortable to drive than an F40 wouldn't you?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> You'd want something a bit newer and bit more comfortable to drive than an F40 wouldn't you?



Hahaha if you know on what kind of the cars I am used to,you would know that this one would be something perfect to me lol. 
Here where I live if you see a car like that,that is automatically a "rich person" here.


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Here where I live if you see a car like that,that is automatically a "rich person" here.



And the car then gets 'automatically' vandalised if you leave it anywhere unattended for more than 5 minutes, I take it? 

Anyway - screw the F40, I'd rather have this Dutch Air Force F-16 with the orange paint job. 






I've had this as my desktop wallpaper before I think. I took the photo at the RAF Waddington Airshow 2013 - good day out. :good:


----------



## salvage-this

That's a really nice picture Spirit.


----------



## spirit

salvage-this said:


> That's a really nice picture Spirit.



Cheers. :good:

Hopefully get some similar photos at RIAT this year, which is another airshow which I try to attend yearly when it isn't too rainy.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> And the car then gets 'automatically' vandalised if you leave it anywhere unattended for more than 5 minutes, I take it?



Yea unfortunately you are right...it DOES get vandalised.
I remember when my mom bought a new car and it got vandalised 4 times!



spirit said:


> Anyway - screw the F40, I'd rather have this Dutch Air Force F-16 with the orange paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this as my desktop wallpaper before I think. I took the photo at the RAF Waddington Airshow 2013 - good day out. :good:



Nice air vehicle hehehe! 
If we ever get rich,we will go to buy one together!


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Yea unfortunately you are right...it DOES get vandalised.


I think if you left a Ferrari F40 on any street it'd probably get vandalised - people are jealous. :/


----------



## Justin

Moar F40!


----------



## voyagerfan99

A shot I took last week for photography class


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

voyagerfan99 said:


> A shot I took last week for photography class



Hahaha this kinda reminds me on Half-Life episode two when you are drying the car in the forest.The only difference is that there is not snow around and the vehicle is better.


----------



## Agent Smith




----------



## PCunicorn




----------



## spirit

Took the photo in July but reprocessed it yesterday for a school project - view the photo here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/12547917725/


----------



## PCunicorn




----------



## claptonman

Before anyone asks, Obsidian Menu Bar for the black menu bar and cDock for the transparent dock.


----------



## PCunicorn

Nobody is gonna ask, because nobody owns macs here. 

Kinda wish I wasn't kidding... 



claptonman said:


> That's a secret.



And I just managed to figure out that you are in fact, using a mac and not a hackintosh, because of the battery. Unless your using a hackinotsh lappy.


----------



## voyagerfan99

PCunicorn said:


> Nobody is gonna ask, because nobody owns macs here.
> 
> Kinda wish I wasn't kidding...



Uh... I own a MacBook. Geoff uses macs.


----------



## PCunicorn

I know. "Kinda wish I wasn't kidding" means I was kidding, but whish that I weren't (kinda). Lol


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

PCunicorn said:


>



I wish I can have a house on that kind of place.


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> Nobody is gonna ask, because nobody owns macs here.
> 
> Kinda wish I wasn't kidding...
> 
> 
> 
> And I just managed to figure out that you are in fact, using a mac and not a hackintosh, because of the battery. Unless your using a hackinotsh lappy.





voyagerfan99 said:


> Uh... I own a MacBook. Geoff uses macs.


Yeah I love my MacBook Pro Retina.


----------



## voyagerfan99

PCunicorn said:


> I know. "Kinda wish I wasn't kidding" means I was kidding, but whish that I weren't (kinda). Lol



.....That's stupid. Grow up.


----------



## spirit

Nice desktop wallpapers, guys (PCunicorn and Clapton). :good:


----------



## turbobooster

dont need to say more.


----------



## spirit

My brother sent this wallpaper to me. Whilst I don't own a Mac, I still found it funny (probably because the legendary Dr. Evil is on it).


----------



## PCunicorn

Jason, why do you have a Chrome icon in the taskbar and on the desktop? Also, Winodws 7? Is it not your main PC?


----------



## Calin

PCunicorn said:


> Jason, why do you have a Chrome icon in the taskbar and on the desktop? Also, Winodws 7? Is it not your main PC?


I have FF on both taskbar and desktop too.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> I have FF on both taskbar and desktop too.


Why...


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Jason, why do you have a Chrome icon in the taskbar and on the desktop? Also, Winodws 7? Is it not your main PC?



I had just installed Chrome on this PC and Chrome setup puts an icon for Chrome on the taskbar and on the desktop by default and I hadn't gotten around to removing them. 

No it's not my main PC. This is an old Athlon 64 X2 box I got the other day and reinstalled. I've got it hooked up to a 1280x1024 monitor, hence why the desktop screenshot is also square and not wide (my main PC is on a 1080p monitor).


----------



## Calin

my old cpu


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

One thing I always liked in Windows 7 and 8 is that in the right side of the taskbar there is a time AND A DATE showed.Nothing really special of course,but I like that more than just a time showed.
The START button in Windows 7 on the other hand is more beautiful than it is in Windows 8 lol...to me at least...because it's colorful.


----------



## voyagerfan99

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> One thing I always liked in Windows 7 and 8 is that in the right side of the taskbar there is a time AND A DATE showed.



You know you can do that with XP. Just drag the taskbar up one notch.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

voyagerfan99 said:


> You know you can do that with XP. Just drag the taskbar up one notch.



I know,but the way how things look and work in Windows 7 is nicer...to me at least.I can drag the taskbar to the half of the screen in XP and 7 if I want to,but that sucks lol.And in Windows 7 you cannot shrink the taskbar that much so that only the clock is showed.Maybe there IS a way,but it's not as simple as doing it with a mouse cursor.Never really wasted time trying it I guess...


----------



## spirit

Ubuntu 14.04 LTS with Cairo Dock all up and running in VMware. Runs very nicely on 4GB RAM and 4 i5 2500K cores. 

Wallpaper is one of the default Ubuntu ones but I like it.


----------



## Calin

You mean 2 i5 cores right?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Calin said:


> You mean 2 i5 cores right?



No, he doesn't. The 2500K is a quad core.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> No, he doesn't. The 2500K is a quad core.



Yup. 4 cores. All of the desktop i5s since Sandy Bridge have been quad cores. The mobile i5s for laptops are dual cores with HT, however.


----------



## salvage-this

Since you have cario dock installed, you can log off and switch the session to a cario dock only session.  works pretty well.

Edit: Not my screen, but here is what the cario dock session looks like.

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAN4/Oq80rTcny2k/w1366-h768/cd-panel-mix.png


----------



## spirit

salvage-this said:


> Since you have cario dock installed, you can log off and switch the session to a cario dock only session.  works pretty well.



Nice. Will have to go that a go! I have used Ubuntu before, but only very briefly in virtual machines (never used it as my main OS - always used Windows). I've never used Cairo Dock before.


----------



## salvage-this

Got my 14.04 running!


----------



## bebopin64

Just finished tweaking mine.  I'm completely in love with it.

http://i.imgur.com/ji1lIUF.jpg

My Recycle Bin and a storage folder are hidden in the corners.

http://i.imgur.com/CYQ6P8L.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99

My current wallpaper on my laptop


----------



## PCunicorn

bebopin64 said:


> Just finished tweaking mine.  I'm completely in love with it.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ji1lIUF.jpg
> 
> My Recycle Bin and a storage folder are hidden in the corners.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/CYQ6P8L.jpg



I like it a lot! But might I recommend upgrading to Windows 8.1


----------



## bebopin64

PCunicorn said:


> I like it a lot! But might I recommend upgrading to Windows 8.1



It is 8.1

I needed that high DPI support


----------



## PCunicorn

But no start button?


----------



## Okedokey

PCunicorn said:


> But no start button?



Update 1?


----------



## bebopin64

I used a mod to remove the start button


----------



## PCunicorn

Oh.
Here's mine, been using it for quite a while.


----------



## spirit

Simple but I like it. :good:


----------



## PCunicorn

Thanks! I do love simp desktops.


----------



## Calin

PCunicorn said:


> Oh.
> Here's mine, been using it for quite a while.


Lol you have SO MUCH Steam games.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Calin said:


> Lol you have SO MUCH Steam games.



You think two dozen is a lot?


----------



## PCunicorn

voyagerfan99 said:


> You think two dozen is a lot?



Well actually I have 71, you can tell I have much more games then the ones on the page by the scrollbar  But still, nothing compared to a few of my friends.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have 169 games myself.


----------



## Calin

voyagerfan99 said:


> I have 169 games myself.


Amazing, when did you created your acc?


----------



## PCunicorn

Calin said:


> Amazing, when did you created your acc?



Voyager created his account 6 years ago, based off the badge in his profile.


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> Voyager created his account 6 years ago, based off the badge in his profile.


I've had my account for 9 years


----------



## voyagerfan99

PCunicorn said:


> Voyager created his account 6 years ago, based off the badge in his profile.



I had another account when I first bought HL2 I think, but something happened, so I created another one. I've been using Steam since 2007 or so but didn't start buying games regularly until about 5 years ago or so.


----------



## PCunicorn

WRXGuy1 said:


> I've had my account for 9 years



And you have 150Mbps Internet, and a 7970, and a rMBP  Your pretty lucky


----------



## voyagerfan99

PCunicorn said:


> And you have 150Mbps Internet, and a 7970, and a rMBP  Your pretty lucky



He's not lucky. He just makes a lot of money, is single, and doesn't know what else to spend it on.


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> And you have 150Mbps Internet, and a 7970, and a rMBP  Your pretty lucky


HEY  get it right, I get 170Mbps down .  BTW you forgot my BRZ 



voyagerfan99 said:


> He's not lucky. He just makes a lot of money, is single, and doesn't know what else to spend it on.


----------



## PCunicorn

voyagerfan99 said:


> He's not lucky. He just makes a lot of money, is single, and doesn't know what else to spend it on.



I assume you're being sarcastic?


----------



## voyagerfan99

PCunicorn said:


> I assume you're being sarcastic?



Nope. 100% serious over here.

Really.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Nope. 100% serious over here.
> 
> Really.


Now that you are interning at a new company, that will be you soon!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah we'll see if I get kept on after the internship period. Hope so!


----------



## Okedokey

Whats a lot of money?


----------



## Geoff

Okedokey said:


> Whats a lot of money?



Shut up Okedokey.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okedokey said:


> Whats a lot of money?



Probably not as much as you may think, but that's not our problem.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WRXGuy1 said:


> I've had my account for 9 years



I have my Steam account since 2004.
As soon as Half-Life 2 and Steam came out,I bought it and created my account.



voyagerfan99 said:


> He's not lucky. He just makes a lot of money, is single, and doesn't know what else to spend it on.



Holy moly I am not the only one who is single?! 
I feel better now.


----------



## Agent Smith

Laptop.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I noticed that lately I see more and more female pictures being used by people as a desktop wallpaper...


----------



## Okedokey

voyagerfan99 said:


> Probably not as much as you may think, but that's not our problem.



I was just curious... it seems to vary wildly in the US.


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I noticed that lately I see more and more female pictures being used by people as a desktop wallpaper...



It's nothing new.  

You should see the wallpapers girls set on their profiles at school. Most of them have a photo of Harry Styles or members from similar boy bands. Works both ways.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> It's nothing new.
> 
> You should see the wallpapers girls set on their profiles at school. Most of them have a photo of Harry Styles or members from similar boy bands. Works both ways.



LoL.


----------



## Geoff

Okedokey said:


> I was just curious... it seems to vary wildly in the US.


We've had this conversation many times, where you claim making low 6 figures is not very much.  Housing costs vary greatly, within 100 miles you have major cities where houses are 6-7 figures, then you have an hour away in the country where houses can be found for under $100k.


----------



## Troncoso

WRXGuy1 said:


> We've had this conversation many times, where you claim making low 6 figures is not very much.  Housing costs vary greatly, within 100 miles you have major cities where houses are 6-7 figures, then you have an hour away in the country where houses can be found for under $100k.



I'd just let it go, man.


----------



## Okedokey

WRXGuy1 said:


> We've had this conversation many times, where you claim making low 6 figures is not very much.  Housing costs vary greatly, within 100 miles you have major cities where houses are 6-7 figures, then you have an hour away in the country where houses can be found for under $100k.




For your info, the average price of a house in your town is over 220K, with an average income of less than $40K.  So yeah, pretty low.


----------



## Geoff

Okedokey said:


> For your info, the average price of a house in your town is over 220K, with an average income of less than $40K.  So yeah, pretty low.


$224k is the average price of a home, and an average family income is $70k.  I fail to see your point though, my point is that housing cost varies greatly depending on where you live here.


----------



## WeatherMan

Had a bit of a clean up


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WeatherMan said:


> Had a bit of a clean up



If this is where you ALSO LIVE then you are one lucky bastard!


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> If this is where you ALSO LIVE then you are one lucky bastard!



Haha, believe me, South East Essex does not look like that at all! 

It's a nice shot, WeatherMan. Looks like the River Rhine in Germany to me. Do you know which river it is?

I reinstalled Windows 7 Pro on my old HP Pro box yesterday since dual-booting 7 and Ubuntu messed everything up. I got this wallpaper from one of the Microsoft themes for Windows 7. No idea where this was taken.


----------



## Punk

It looks like volcanoes 

Here is my laptop:


----------



## Shane

spirit said:


> It's nothing new.
> 
> You should see the wallpapers girls set on their profiles at school. Most of them have a photo of Harry Styles or members from similar boy bands. Works both ways.



Back when i was at High school,You couldn't change a damn thing on your account..iirc they ran either Windows 98 or 2000..and had this software called "Workspace Explorer"..(or something along those lines) that would show after the OS start up screen or something along those lines..once you login to that you got a Window with just the installed apps such as Word,Excel,Internet Explorer etc.

Not just the regular Windows 98/2000 with start and all that,It was very weird.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Shane said:


> Back when i was at High school,You couldn't change a damn thing on your account..iirc they ran either Windows 98 or 2000..and had this software called "Workspace Explorer"..(or something along those lines) that would show after the OS start up screen or something along those lines..once you login to that you got a Window with just the installed apps such as Word,Excel,Internet Explorer etc.
> 
> Not just the regular Windows 98/2000 with start and all that,It was very weird.



In my high school we had Dell Dimension 3000's that all had XP licenses on them, but we ran Windows 2000 (Ugh!). Couldn't change anything either. Couldn't even right click anything on the desktop. I would change my wallpaper though and I also ran Firefox portable off my flashdrive (that's how I'd change the wallpaper). Everyone I went to high school with was so computer stupid, so I was always considered very smart.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> In my high school we had Dell Dimension 3000's that all had XP licenses on them, but we ran Windows 2000 (Ugh!). Couldn't change anything either. Couldn't even right click anything on the desktop. I would change my wallpaper though and I also ran Firefox portable off my flashdrive (that's how I'd change the wallpaper). Everyone I went to high school with was so computer stupid, so I was always considered very smart.



Haha same here pretty much. Our computers aren't as restricted as Shane made his High School's out to be though. Currently running Windows 7 Enterprise on our desktops but upgrading to Windows 8.1 Enterprise over summer - I hope to be involved in that upgrade. 

When I started High School in September 2009, we had Windows XP Pro and a mix of Office 2003 Pro and Office 2007 Pro Plus. Then in 2011 we upgraded to Office 2010 Pro Plus and in 2012 to 7 Enterprise and then in 2013 to Office 2013 Pro Plus on Office 365. We're now a Microsoft IT Academy, so students get access to free Microsoft software and we also get the latest software and other good stuff like Surfaces too. 

It's changed a lot in the 5 or so years I've been there!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Punk said:


> It looks like volcanoes
> 
> Here is my laptop:


 
 Hey Punk...why did you cover those 2 folders with black lines (using Paint I suppose)? 
 If it's what I think it is,upload it to me so I can watch too! 



Shane said:


> Back when i was at High school,You couldn't change a damn thing on your account..iirc they ran either Windows 98 or 2000..and had this software called "Workspace Explorer"..(or something along those lines) that would show after the OS start up screen or something along those lines..once you login to that you got a Window with just the installed apps such as Word,Excel,Internet Explorer etc.
> 
> Not just the regular Windows 98/2000 with start and all that,It was very weird.


 
 Same here and unfortunately it STILL IS!!!
 And to make things even worse,most of the computers are still on Windows 95 and 98!!!
 Not EVERYWHERE I HOPE,but all those I have seen ARE!!! 
 And in hospitals the image on the monitors looks like crap!
 The horizontal lines are all over the place...and it SUCKS! 
 I don't know who set all those computers,but he/she/they suck at it lol!



voyagerfan99 said:


> In my high school we had Dell Dimension 3000's that all had XP licenses on them, but we ran Windows 2000 (Ugh!). Couldn't change anything either. Couldn't even right click anything on the desktop. I would change my wallpaper though and I also ran Firefox portable off my flashdrive (that's how I'd change the wallpaper). *Everyone I went to high school with was so computer stupid*, *so I was always considered very smart.*



That makes two of us then.
 Everyone I went to school with was the same situation.All they knew is to go to facebook...lol...


----------



## Thanatos

voyagerfan99 said:


> In my high school we had Dell Dimension 3000's that all had XP licenses on them, but we ran Windows 2000 (Ugh!). Couldn't change anything either. Couldn't even right click anything on the desktop. I would change my wallpaper though and I also ran Firefox portable off my flashdrive (that's how I'd change the wallpaper). Everyone I went to high school with was so computer stupid, so I was always considered very smart.



Ours have some sort of Deep Freeze software installed on them, so whatever change you make to the computer, it'll go back to a normal, untouched seemingly "fresh" install after you reboot. It's awesome.


----------



## Geoff

Thanatos said:


> Ours have some sort of Deep Freeze software installed on them, so whatever change you make to the computer, it'll go back to a normal, untouched seemingly "fresh" install after you reboot. It's awesome.


We use Deep Freeze on our PC's at school, makes life so much easier to maintain them.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I am thinking to put Deep freeze on my mom's laptop.
She complains it works slower every time she uses it to surf the internet...God knows what she does to her laptop and where she surfs.
Deep freeze would solve that problem.


----------



## Thanatos

WRXGuy1 said:


> We use Deep Freeze on our PC's at school, makes life so much easier to maintain them.



Yeah, it's genius. Maybe a slight inconvenience for a user, but it must be amazing for the IT guys.


----------



## Geoff

Thanatos said:


> Yeah, it's genius. Maybe a slight inconvenience for a user, but it must be amazing for the IT guys.


We only use them on student machines, and we have folder redirection so the students never even know.


----------



## Punk

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Hey Punk...why did you cover those 2 folders with black lines (using Paint I suppose)?
> If it's what I think it is,upload it to me so I can watch too!



Nope it's not porn but it's something that cannot be discussed here, hence why I blacked it out.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Punk said:


> Nope it's not porn but it's something that cannot be discussed here, hence why I blacked it out.



Ahh dammit!


----------



## bm23

Here's mine  Can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## NVX_185

Totally loving Linux at the moment, only ever use Windows if I want to play games. Xubuntu's xfce environment is really well made!


----------



## Agent Smith

Laptop. I love my icons yo!


----------



## Geoff

That low-res wallpaper though


----------



## Agent Smith

I think NVX must be using a netbook or he resized it. LOL


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> I think NVX must be using a netbook or he resized it. LOL


I'm talking about yours lol


----------



## NVX_185

Yeah my one was resized, I didn't wanna take up the entire screen with an HD image: http://i.imgur.com/fbUXwZ6.jpg


----------



## Agent Smith

WRXGuy1 said:


> I'm talking about yours lol




I said it was a laptop.


----------



## PCunicorn

We got a Macbook to replace the Chromebook that was left out in the rain :/ Liking OS X, though it's definitely no better then Windows (though no worse), and I love Mission Control.


----------



## voyagerfan99

What version of OSX is that?


----------



## PCunicorn

Lion.


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## spirit

New install of Windows on the ThinkPad with the Samsung 840 EVO.


----------



## PCunicorn

Currently using a '08 iMac (not to keep, of course).


----------



## spirit

Cool wallpaper - where did you get it from?


----------



## salvage-this

Agreed I really like that wave picture.





Here is the Mac that I use for work.


----------



## PCunicorn

http://wallpaperstock.net/blue-ocean-waves_wallpapers_36921_1920x1080_1.html


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> http://wallpaperstock.net/blue-ocean-waves_wallpapers_36921_1920x1080_1.html



Cheers! Just found it on Desktop Nexus too! http://nature.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/1255103/

My new wallpaper on the Lenovo. :good:


----------



## Geoff




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## voyagerfan99

Decided to experiment with Rainmeter after ignoring it for many years.


----------



## Agent Smith

Laptop.


----------



## spirit

Awesome shot of the Herc!


----------



## BurningSkyline

Always find myself back on this forum for some reason. Rainmeter looks interesting, I might have to try it out sometime.


----------



## The VCR King

My gaming PC.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Awesome shot of the Herc!


Hmm, I can't even see it thanks to all the shortcuts


----------



## PCunicorn

I like it Blue! Only thing I don't like is the icons in the right (Seatools, etc.), makes it look a little cluttered IMO


----------



## The VCR King

I don't like to have programs that are "system tools" by my normal apps. I keep them in a separate area.


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> My gaming PC.


Do you actually launch QuickTime and Adobe Reader by themselves?  I always just open the file I want to play or read.


----------



## spirit

BurningSkyline said:


> Always find myself back on this forum for some reason. Rainmeter looks interesting, I might have to try it out sometime.



Awesome wallpaper! I love that kind of long exposure photography - I've done two or three myself. 

You're a badass for having illicit Windows though.


----------



## The VCR King

WRXGuy1 said:


> Do you actually launch QuickTime and Adobe Reader by themselves?  I always just open the file I want to play or read.


If I launch a QuickTime video by itself (for ex., m4v, mov), I'll get an error message but if I open QT itself then search for the file it works. I know, it is retarded, but I can't fix it.


----------



## beers

The Blue Beast said:


> If I launch a QuickTime video by itself (for ex., m4v, mov), I'll get an error message but if I open QT itself then search for the file it works. I know, it is retarded, but I can't fix it.



Which, specific error?


----------



## The VCR King

I don't know. It hasn't happened since I updated QT.


----------



## spirit

My little netbook. 1024x600 display resolution is too low to run Metro apps but it runs Windows 8.1 Pro x64 really nicely otherwise!


----------



## BurningSkyline

spirit said:


> Awesome wallpaper! I love that kind of long exposure photography - I've done two or three myself.
> 
> You're a badass for having illicit Windows though.



I wish I was any good at photography, and I think it would be a fun hobby to get into but I'd rather spend my money on cars... I got this desktop from SpeedHunters, I love all of their photographers work.

And you noticed that?  It was either get a windows license and 650 Ti, or 660 Ti and no windows... I think next time I'm gonna budget in a legit windows license because this can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## The VCR King

I SUCK at photography. I don't have a steady hand at all so I basically rely on a tripod to do anything decent.


----------



## spirit

BurningSkyline said:


> I wish I was any good at photography, and I think it would be a fun hobby to get into but I'd rather spend my money on cars... I got this desktop from SpeedHunters, I love all of their photographers work.
> 
> And you noticed that?  It was either get a windows license and 650 Ti, or 660 Ti and no windows... I think next time I'm gonna budget in a legit windows license because this can be a pain sometimes.



These were my attempts: 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/8347376750/in/set-72157632572902319

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/8359282844/in/set-72157632572902319

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/8358249599/in/set-72157632572902319

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/8351063666/in/set-72157632572902319

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/9498598325/in/set-72157632572902319

I love photography - very fun indeed!  Not done any of these long exposures for over a year now but the last one has nearly 4,000 views so I'm pretty happy about that! 

Now that I have purchased all of my computer stuff for the time being, my next purchase will probably be a nice Sigma 10-20mm f/4.0-5.6 for my D3200 so I can get some epic wide angle landscapes. I've wanted that lens for a year now but I haven't gotten round to buying one yet! 

Too bad your wallpaper will keep disappearing every hour because you don't have genuine Windows!  But hey, you have a nice graphics card so it's all good.


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> If I launch a QuickTime video by itself (for ex., m4v, mov), I'll get an error message but if I open QT itself then search for the file it works. I know, it is retarded, but I can't fix it.


The better question is, why do you use QuickTime and not VLC?



The Blue Beast said:


> I SUCK at photography. I don't have a steady hand at all so I basically rely on a tripod to do anything decent.


All you need to do is bump up the shutter speed so you don't get motion blur, the rule of thumb is your shutter speed should be at least twice your focal length.  If you have stabilization that allows for a slower shutter speed.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> The better question is, why do you use QuickTime and not VLC?


Yeah I'd suggest trying VLC if QuickTime is annoying you. Generally works really well! :good:

But he did say that he updated it and it made the problem go away, so... 

I only have QuickTime installed so that Premiere Pro, After Effects and Audition can read MP4 files (usually from my camera) but I don't actually use it to play any files because I don't really like it.


----------



## beers

The Blue Beast said:


> I don't know. It hasn't happened since I updated QT.



Facedesk.
Sometimes I honestly believe you're a troll account.


----------



## BurningSkyline

spirit said:


> Too bad your wallpaper will keep disappearing every hour because you don't have genuine Windows!  But hey, you have a nice graphics card so it's all good.



I really like that first one! "In a Rush" Just curious, you mentioned that shot having a 30 second shutter. How long is possible?

TBH I've never had my wallpaper disappear xD.

I'd like to build a new system, as its been two years now but my system is adequate for my needs. It would be fine if I could figure out how to OC that 660 TI. I've bumped up voltage, power, core offset by 102 worked best, and I cannot remember what memory offset was. But the thing NEVER Exceeded 82% TDP and about 61 C (at 29C ambient) so I don't know what the deal is. Not only that, but I've been trying to purchase woodworking tools, I bought this... 






and I'm saving for another car... I need another job xD


----------



## spirit

BurningSkyline said:


> I really like that first one! "In a Rush" Just curious, you mentioned that shot having a 30 second shutter. How is possible?



Cheers!

I went into the S-mode on my camera (shutter priority) and set the shutter speed to 30 seconds. As the shutter was open the cars zoomed by on the road below and the camera was capturing that light and then when it closed I got that effect. 

Nice looking car btw. I always liked pop-up headlights!


----------



## BurningSkyline

spirit said:


> Cheers!
> 
> I went into the S-mode on my camera (shutter priority) and set the shutter speed to 30 seconds. As the shutter was open the cars zoomed by on the road below and the camera was capturing that light and then when it closed I got that effect.
> 
> Nice looking car btw. I always liked pop-up headlights!



There was a typo in my last post, Instead of "How is possible" I actually meant "how long is possible?" 

And pictures do that car too much justice because she's in rough shape, but yeah pop-ups are awesome! (until they fail)


----------



## spirit

BurningSkyline said:


> There was a typo in my last post, Instead of "How is possible" I actually meant "how long is possible?"



30 seconds is the max on shutter priority (and the longest shutter speed you can set) on my camera BUT there is a bulb mode that I can use to keep the shutter open for as long as I want. I just put the camera into bulb mode, press the shutter button to open the shutter and keep the shutter button held down for long as I like. When I release it the shutter closes. There might be a limit on that but I've done 90+ second exposures with that.

I have a handy wireless remote that has a shutter button on it. That is the best thing for night photography because obviously there is no camera shake because I don't have to hold anything down on the camera. And I just press the button once to open the shutter and once to close it with my remote. 

These were done on bulb mode handheld:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/10615635974/in/set-72157635772532995

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/10615631744/in/set-72157635772532995/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/10615626334/in/set-72157635772532995/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/10615622234/in/set-72157635772532995/

...and all of the other firework ones that are there (just press the next button a few times! )


----------



## Shane

Liking this new Grey/Dark theme i got going on,Disabled Shortcut arrows too.


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha I had that same exact wood background some time ago.


----------



## spirit

Shane said:


> Disabled Shortcut arrows too.


How do you do that?


----------



## Shane

spirit said:


> How do you do that?



http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-remo...windows-8-1-or-replace-it-with-a-custom-icon/

Easy as 1 click and they're gone.


----------



## spirit

Windows 10 Preview on the ThinkPad. I'm liking this OS a lot. Not sure why people here are moaning about the Start Menu. I personally prefer it to the one in Windows 7 - I can pin the apps I use most to it for easy access.

The OS feels stable and there's only a few minor problems I've come across. Very impressed for such an early build. :good:








Everything I've installed works apart from the touchpad gestures which is a little annoying but not the end of the world.


----------



## Geoff

Jason, have you been gaming on it?  I'm curious if there are any performance issues.


----------



## Gun

I always like to have natural, nature backgrounds!
I dragged a ton of icons over to my other monitor to make my desktop look cleaner 




EDIT: Uggh, imgur image embedding doesn't work?: http://imgur.com/1Zo47M4


----------



## Troncoso

Gun said:


> I always like to have natural, nature backgrounds!
> I dragged a ton of icons over to my other monitor to make my desktop look cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Uggh, imgur image embedding doesn't work?: http://imgur.com/1Zo47M4



You are using the wrong link:


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Jason, have you been gaming on it?  I'm curious if there are any performance issues.



No because it's installed on my laptop, not my desktop. 

So far everything that worked on 8.1 has worked fine on 10 Preview for me (apart from touchpad gestures - not sure if that's an OS or a driver problem), so I would assume that most games and graphics drivers will work OK.


----------



## C4C

My laptop's BG... Desktop isn't operational yet..


----------



## voyagerfan99

I see you use F.lux. I used to use that, but I don't want to ruin my good IPS monitor 

Here's my desktop. Time for something new, as it's not really fall anymore.


----------



## C4C

Here's my desktop bg... The laptop is nothing compared to this thing


----------



## Darren

That's a pretty sweet Forester. A little too "slammed" for my taste though.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I don't like first gen Foresters...period.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't like first gen Foresters...period.


Okay


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


> Okay



Useless post is useless 

I suppose I should have said I don't like them because they're ugly.


----------



## Heku

1280x1024 xD





i've taken the picture of that Audi myself


----------



## NikonGuy

Heku said:


> 1280x1024 xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've taken the picture of that Audi myself



Lol I have half the same apps you do


----------



## C4C

That's a pretty sweet audi haha.. 

Does your monitor have a decent response rate? I know my old square Philips has a response time of 16ms


----------



## Heku

I don't know, been using it for so many years that i don't even know what the "decent" response rate is.. can't find any info on the internetz of this either.


----------



## spirit

Ever considered upgrading to a 1080p display?


----------



## Heku

Yeea buddy! sure have, just looking for some to come on a good sale (24" under 100€)..


----------



## spirit

You'll like the upgrade!


----------



## Darren

Upgrading to 1080p screen from a 1600 x 900 screen was a huge difference. The extra size (20 to 24 inch) was the biggest factor and of course the extra resolution looks a lot better. I imagine going from a fullscreen monitor would be an even bigger jump.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Even I noticed a big difference going from a 1680x1050 to a 1080p Dell UltraSharp.


----------



## The VCR King

1680x1050!


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> I imagine going from a fullscreen monitor would be an even bigger jump.



Yeah it is. I went from 1280x1024 to 1920x1080 in 2011 and I was like *mind blown*.


----------



## PCunicorn




----------



## salvage-this




----------



## Agent Smith

My laptop. Isn't she just pretty? I would marry her without hesitation. LOL! Yes, I like my icons. Don't flame me about it.


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> My laptop. Isn't she just pretty? I would marry her without hesitation. LOL! Yes, I like my icons. Don't flame me about it.


I'd be way to OCD about using a portrait photo as a background with black bars to even notice her.


----------



## PCunicorn

Widgets, dozens of icons, and a portrait wallpaper with black bars on the edges. 2 browsers, extended taskbar program buttons, plus a ton of icons on the right with a toolbar.

I'm literally crying right now.


----------



## Jiniix

I'm too shocked to cry.
Also, update CPU-Z, CCleaner and TeamViewer, you lunatic!


----------



## Agent Smith

A) I don't use CPU-Z all that often

B) I used Teamviewer once to fix my aunt's computer

C) I'm not updating Ccleaner ever since I seen their puke ugly GUI that copies crappy Windows 8.

But thanks for calling me out and calling me a lunatic, idiot!

And what's it to you if I don't update programs I rarely use? Did you get dry humped by an Ewok without a reach around? Because you seem awfully butt hurt.


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> A) I don't use CPU-Z all that often
> 
> B) I used Teamviewer once to fix my aunt's computer
> 
> C) I'm not updating Ccleaner ever since I seen their puke ugly GUI that copies crappy Windows 8.
> 
> But thanks for calling me out and calling me a lunatic, idiot!
> 
> And what's it to you if I don't update programs I rarely use? Did you get dry humped by an Ewok without a reach around? Because you seem awfully butt hurt.


We understand if you rarely use a program, but if that's the case why do you have shortcuts on your desktop cluttering it up? That's what the start menu is for...

Why would you have a desktop shortcut for Rovo Uninstaller?  Do you uninstall the program that often?


----------



## Punk

Chill out guys, no need to name call anyone!

I do find it odd that you act like security expert yet you don't update those softwares, especially because of crappy GUIs... HJT is very outdated, why do you still use it?


----------



## NikonGuy

What part about " DON'T flame me about it did you all miss? He clearly said he likes his icons so WTF!? here, let me show you what he said:






Agent Smith said:


> Yes, I like my icons. Don't flame me about it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

They're not flaming him. They're just making a statement.


----------



## Agent Smith

Punk said:


> Chill out guys, no need to name call anyone!
> HJT is very outdated, why do you still use it?




Hijackthis has like 20,000 downloads a week!


----------



## johnb35

Agent Smith said:


> Hijackthis has like 20,000 downloads a week!



Because those are people that don't realize its not used anymore for malware removal. OTL shows much more info and actually works the way its supposed to.


----------



## Agent Smith

Hijackthis is just another tool in the arsenal . I rarely use it, but I will run a scan every now in then just for the hell of it. 

Besides, uncheck the wrong thing in Highjackthis and you messed up your computer.


----------



## C4C

finished cleaning up my icons... decided that instead of having shortcuts to all 51 of my Steam games, the 3 most frequent will stay...


----------



## Jiniix

Agent Smith said:


> A) I don't use CPU-Z all that often
> 
> B) I used Teamviewer once to fix my aunt's computer
> 
> C) I'm not updating Ccleaner ever since I seen their puke ugly GUI that copies crappy Windows 8.
> 
> But thanks for calling me out and calling me a lunatic, idiot!
> 
> And what's it to you if I don't update programs I rarely use? Did you get dry humped by an Ewok without a reach around? Because you seem awfully butt hurt.


I was being 100% sarcastic  
I know it's hard to get across online, but you specifically asked us not to flame you, so I did


----------



## NikonGuy

Jiniix said:


> I was being 100% sarcastic
> I know it's hard to get across online, but you specifically asked us not to flame you, so I did



It's the internet bro! There is no sarcasm!


----------



## voyagerfan99

NikonGuy said:


> It's the internet bro! There is no sarcasm!



Yes there is. You just need to be able to detect it.


----------



## NikonGuy

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yes there is. You just need to be able to detect it.



Oh, my, god. Which you clearly cannot LOL!


----------



## voyagerfan99

NikonGuy said:


> Oh, my, god. Which you clearly cannot LOL!



Your sarcasm sucks.


----------



## C4C

I just love lowered vehicles... well not all... but this is great..
trying to keep my desktop icons to a minimum is though but I'm holding through...


----------



## z3r0

Latitude D620; indexed in CS2 for better loading time.


----------



## Shane




----------



## dark_angel

From my recent trip.


----------



## Krovos

I like keeping it minimal and sexy.


----------



## spirit

Awesome wallpaper - looks really clean! :good:


----------



## WeatherMan

How do I post the screenshot full size?


----------



## Agent Smith

WeatherMan said:


> How do I post the screenshot full size?




The forum may have a limit on size, but I would just post a link to a full size image.


----------



## Prayercall




----------



## Noshowa

Back when i used to customise my desktop. It's my best work .


----------



## Jiniix

That's pretty cool and pleases my OCD


----------



## C4C

Cleaned my desktop up and added a slideshow.. Not liking the desktop background aspect of Win10, and how you can't "randomize" the photos. Had to name them all myself to get the order I want. 

For now it's filled with photography I wish I took, and over time will slowly become only my photos


----------



## Geoff

Those look like Windows 95 icons C4C, they really ruin the look


----------



## C4C

Geoff said:


> Those look like Windows 95 icons C4C, they really ruin the look



You can thank Steam and Microsoft for that one!  

I'll try searching for some alternatives... or just delete them.

EDIT: I just put em in a folder alone... http://i.gyazo.com/49346694a467116f15d220f58bea4ed3.jpg


----------



## Darren

Dat BRZ. Except that the back wheels are tucked up in the fender. I'm fine with lowered cars. But as soon as you change the camber I'm noping out of there.


----------



## C4C

Well you kinda need negative camber for drifting. I like a little bit, but this makes makes me puke in my mouth... So much nope..


----------



## ophelia

Your desktops are all so serious and cool... and mine is a potato.  


Here you go, my laptop desktop because my PC is crying at the moment  :





Yes, I'm very anti-icon... which apparently makes everyone crazy. (It gets cluttered in a span of 2 weeks... don't worry)


----------



## Shane

Like to keep it clean.


----------



## PCunicorn




----------



## Gareth

Nice and clean desktop running on my 50 inch TV. Hard to think that this computer is 7 years old


----------



## WhoX

Uncluttered.


----------



## beers

So stock it's probably not even worth posting


----------



## 65n00в

Just wanted to know what everyone thought about this pivotal scene. I have not read more than a bit of the first book. No spoilers plz/


----------



## The VCR King

I love it! Looks awesome!


----------



## spirit

We have a thread where you can post your desktop background: http://www.computerforum.com/threads/post-your-desktop-background-screenshot.5484/

Seems like we really need to make the stickies more obvious so new members can find them easily, @johnb35.


----------



## spirit

Gareth said:


> Nice and clean desktop running on my 50 inch TV. Hard to think that this computer is 7 years old


I absolutely LOVE London! I live in Norwich which is about 100 miles away from London, but everytime I approach London on the M11 or on the train to London Liverpool Street and I see the skyscrapers in the City and Canary Wharf I always feel like coming home for some reason, even though I've never lived in London.


----------



## 65n00в

@The VCR King thanks! =)=


----------



## johnb35

spirit said:


> Seems like we really need to make the stickies more obvious so new members can find them easily, @johnb35.



Unfortunately, we needed to clean up all the stickies so the forum didn't look so cluttered.  Right now there is one sticky with all the others listed inside of it.  We just need to come up with a better solution so there are noticeable better.  We have already noticed this and trying to come up with a solution.


----------



## The VCR King




----------



## Darren

Cleaned it up. My resolutions improve from left to right in the same order I got those monitors.  At this rate I'll have a 4K one to add in 2018 or so.




Capture


----------



## mrevil

I rotate images every so often between this sweety and a green fairy.


----------



## spirit

Took the photo in Great Yarmouth the other night - chaviest seaside resort in East Anglia woohoo. Felt like I should wear a baseball cap the wrong way round and jump some red lights or something. 




Wallpaper by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr


----------



## Intel_man

Damn, that's a lot of pinned shortcuts on your taskbar.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Took the photo in Great Yarmouth the other night - chaviest seaside resort in East Anglia woohoo. Felt like I should wear a baseball cap the wrong way round and jump some red lights or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallpaper by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr





Intel_man said:


> Damn, that's a lot of pinned shortcuts on your taskbar.


I agree, you know you can press the Windows key then start typing the name of the app right?


----------



## spirit

Intel_man said:


> Damn, that's a lot of pinned shortcuts on your taskbar.


I use them all. I find it easier having them on the taskbar than on the Start Menu.


----------



## Jiniix

I hope not, I see Windows Media Player there!

Just kidding tho, recently made a 220mbit 1440p 60FPS movie that VLC couldn't play locally without stuttering, but WMP could play it smoothly..


----------



## Calin

My desktop picture keeps changing but this is how it is atm


----------



## spirit

Jiniix said:


> I hope not, I see Windows Media Player there!
> 
> Just kidding tho, recently made a 220mbit 1440p 60FPS movie that VLC couldn't play locally without stuttering, but WMP could play it smoothly..


That's because Media Player was open when I took the screenshot, it's not pinned.

All of the shortcuts apart from Media Player are pinned - the open ones have the little lines underneath them.

@Calin I like your wallpaper! Really nice! I can tell that you have a 4K display.


----------



## HackSpoon

Background credits to @Geoff


----------



## Darren

HackSpoon said:


> Background credits to @Geoff



I have a sneaking suspicion you guys know each other....


----------



## voyagerfan99

Another @Geoff photo as well


----------



## HackSpoon

Darren said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion you guys know each other....


I met Geoff one day off of Instagram. I added him on snapchat. Then there was this one day I was in Middle School and I randomly saw him in the tech office. Pretty nice guy. Used to have a blue STI that he would show off. I almost wanted to steal the iPhone 6s that he had to leave the damn phone box on his seat in the car. Tried to open it, I failed. But yeah Geoff is a nice guy.


----------



## Darren

HackSpoon said:


> I met Geoff one day off of Instagram. I added him on snapchat. Then there was this one day I was in Middle School and I randomly saw him in the tech office. Pretty nice guy. Used to have a blue STI that he would show off. I almost wanted to steal the iPhone 6s that he had to leave the damn phone box on his seat in the car. Tried to open it, I failed. But yeah Geoff is a nice guy.


I suspected you went to one of the schools he did IT stuff for.

Since I'm here.... excuse my excessive horizontal resolution. At least it's more balanced than before.  Icons are for scrubs. Wish I could hide the Recycle Bin. I just have stuff pinned or in a folder pinned to my taskbar.




Background by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Darren said:


> Wish I could hide the Recycle Bin.


You new to Windows or something?

Right click your desktop>View and untick "Show Desktop Icons"


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> You new to Windows or something?
> 
> Right click your desktop>View and untick "Show Desktop Icons"


Dear mother of god.

*facedesk*


----------



## HackSpoon

Darren said:


> Dear mother of god.
> 
> *facedesk*



Did you know in windows you can open cmd?


----------



## Darren

HackSpoon said:


> Did you know in windows you can open cmd?


Alright bub. I work in a computer repair shop that is 95% Windows. I've been using Windows since Win95 at the age of 4. Even learned to read from an educational game delivered via floppies on that thing.

Right click start button, and it's actually Powershell now not CMD.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Right click start button, and it's actually Powershell now not CMD.


That's still command prompt for me.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> That's still command prompt for me.


Somebody hasn't gotten the Creators Update yet, it's only been changed as of that which was a few weeks ago I think.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Somebody hasn't gotten the Creators Update yet, it's only been changed as of that which was a few weeks ago I think.


It hasn't told me forcibly to update yet.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> It hasn't told me forcibly to update yet.


And here in lies the problem so many people have with W10 updates. Just update the damn thing when you shut it off for the night and not wait till it forces you into submission at an inconvenient time.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> And here in lies the problem so many people have with W10 updates. Just update the damn thing when you shut it off for the night and not wait till it forces you into submission at an inconvenient time.


It hasn't ask me to update in the shutdown menu.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> It hasn't ask me to update in the shutdown menu.


So tell it to check for updates...?

I know they do their releases in rollouts too so it's not as pushy about it until you're well overdue. I'm a Windows Insider (I think) so they might push them to me sooner but most computers at work I see are already running it. *shrug*

Sorry, I just get super triggered about W10 updates and people complaining about them. Pay me no heed.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Darren said:


> And here in lies the problem so many people have with W10 updates. Just update the damn thing when you shut it off for the night and not wait till it forces you into submission at an inconvenient time.


Creators Update has been pulled from auto-updates and Microsoft has warned users not to update due to the amount of bugs and issues it has caused.


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> Creators Update has been pulled from auto-updates and Microsoft has warned users not to update due to the amount of bugs and issues it has caused.


First I've heard. My stuff was all automatic and seen no problems at work (we force check for updates on everything). Granted we've been pretty slow past couple months.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Darren said:


> First I've heard. My stuff was all automatic and seen no problems at work (we force check for updates on everything). Granted we've been pretty slow past couple months.


You don't Reddit enough.

https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2017/04/...to-install-its-latest-windows-update-for-now/


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> You don't Reddit enough.
> 
> https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2017/04/...to-install-its-latest-windows-update-for-now/


You guys are brutal tonight. Reddit and Windows are literally the two things I do the most in my day. Srsly. What sub you pull this from? I likely just missed it as I've got way too many subs.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> You guys are brutal tonight.


----------



## HackSpoon

Darren said:


> Somebody hasn't gotten the Creators Update yet, it's only been changed as of that which was a few weeks ago I think.


 I have the update. I changed from powershell to CMD so damn fast. I have to admit. If you operate a school and you block CMD, block powershell also. I found a loop with the system during computer classes.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


>


----------



## Laquer Head




----------



## voyagerfan99

Darren said:


> You guys are brutal tonight. Reddit and Windows are literally the two things I do the most in my day. Srsly. What sub you pull this from? I likely just missed it as I've got way too many subs.


/r/sysadmin


----------



## Calin

My background image keeps changing but this is it at the moment


----------



## Geoff

HackSpoon said:


> Background credits to @Geoff





voyagerfan99 said:


> Another @Geoff photo as well


I'm filing a lawsuit against you both for copyright violations


----------



## HackSpoon

Geoff said:


> I'm filing a lawsuit against you both for copyright violations



Congratulations, want a cookie?


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> /r/sysadmin


Yup subbed to that. Just missed it.


----------

